# One Fine Acre -  2022 State Fair and 2023 4H Steer Project



## OneFineAcre

We decided a while back that we needed more room if we wanted to continue to breed, raise and show goats.  It was actually last summer when we made the decision.  We backed off because there was a concern that my wife's job was a little "shaky" in that she worked for a company that did  pre-clinical research and they had a lot of contracts with the government.  Well, she ended up losing her job and still hasn't found anything.

But, we owned a rental property and when the tenant moved out in Dec we decided to sell the house and get our money out.  We closed the sale in March.

So, we started looking.  And looking, and looking, and looking.  We live in Eastern Wake County NC which is where the capital Raleigh is located and land is very expensive here. It seems that it is even higher priced when it's in the 5-10 acre range because there are a lot of "mini" horse farms in this area.  Horses equal $$$.  For example, there is a beautiful 5 acre tract of undeveloped farmland about 2 miles for our current location for the princely sum of $125,000.  THATS JUST LAND, NO HOUSE.  And, usually if you find a house with 5 acres, it's a 3500sf brick McMansion that is way out of our range.
Hard to find a modest house with 5 acres that's liveable at a reasonable price.
We wanted to stay in this area.

Finally found something and closed on the sale today.




 

We also have an option for 18 months on the 5 acres wooded at the top of the picture. 




 

It's a blank slate.  Our layout here is functional, but has always been reactionary because we just responded as circumstances changed.  Got 3 does.  Then got a buck.  Had babies.  Got another buck.  got 3 more does etc, etc etc.
Everything is hodge podge here.  Now, I know where we are at and what we are doing and where we are going.
Obviously , we are going to have to shell out a fair amount for fencing.  And, have no choice but to get a contractor for the first part.  Know anybody looking a boat?  Selling this to help pay for fencing.



 


It's scheduled for the last week of July so we can't "move-move" until first week of August.  Going to be a slow move.

Did I mention we bought this house and still have the house we live in?  Hard to sell a house in a subdivision with 20 goats in your yard.  Not appealing to your typical suburban buyer.  Yes, I'm sticking my neck out.

Wish us luck.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  And good luck too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats!  And good luck too!



Thanks.  I'll feel better when the boat is gone.  That's going to really help with the fence.
Now do we have G.A.S. or what?


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!  I'm sure you'll love the extra room.

Personally I'd get that extra five acres if at all possible, too...


----------



## OneFineAcre

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!  I'm sure you'll love the extra room.
> 
> Personally I'd get that extra five acres if at all possible, too...



We have 18 months to exercise the option at a set price.  Need to sell the one we are in to pull that off, but that is the plan.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

That's wonderful!! Congratulations on your new house and more land!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats!!!!!!    

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Good for you. We are pulling off something similar. We haven't closed yet, but should be soon. Moving 160 miles north to be closer to daughter and her family. We'll be 7 miles from them on some acreage. Can't wait.

I hope your house sells and things go your way. Even with bumps in the road, things will work out. Sometimes you just gotta jump in when you get the chance.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Good for you. We are pulling off something similar. We haven't closed yet, but should be soon. Moving 160 miles north to be closer to daughter and her family. We'll be 7 miles from them on some acreage. Can't wait.
> 
> I hope your house sells and things go your way. Even with bumps in the road, things will work out. Sometimes you just gotta jump in when you get the chance.


Good luck to you too.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Good luck! You'll love the room. Although I still think having all those goats hidden in your neighborhood was sort of cool.

We have five acres and have plenty of room to expand. We have boarded horses on 3 of it. Right now they pay for the goats. LOL. Well, since late May the milk/egg money has totally covered goat feed. Yay!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Good luck! You'll love the room. Although I still think having all those goats hidden in your neighborhood was sort of cool.
> 
> We have five acres and have plenty of room to expand. We have boarded horses on 3 of it. Right now they pay for the goats. LOL. Well, since late May the milk/egg money has totally covered goat feed. Yay!



We are wondering how much if any of our goat housing we should leave in place to sell this place.  Might be a niche buyer who would want to have some animals.  But, might be limiting your market too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well we officially started our slow move this weekend.  Moved some household items, and I started moving stuff from the garage.  I've got an "attached" 2 car garage where I am at.  I was a little worried about storage because the new place has a "detached" 1 car garage.  But, I found out it is actually about 25% larger than what I've got.
But, they must have been running a sale on yellow paint. 





 

 

Pretty happy about the ready to go goat housing.  It doesn't need much work at all and is enough room to start with for all of the girls.



 


 



 

We really like the landscaping on the back of the house too, and the gazebo.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The plan right now is to fence section 1 and section 2.  Trying to do what we need to get by for now since I have to hire a fence contractor. But, also in a way that makes sense.  The plan initially is to put the bucks in section 1 and does in section 2.  But later down the road section 2 and 3 will get divided.
Doing woven wire with square posts. Doing square posts and making sure they are space 8' or a little less because I want to come back and put 3 horizontal 1x6's in 1, 4 and the side of 2 that faces the road.  

The lighter places with the black arrows pointed towards, is centipede.  Great lawn grass, not great for livestock.  To short and too slow growing.   I'm close to making a deal with sod company to buy it.  It's enough to sod an average sized city lot.
I'm also trying to make a deal with a landscaping company to buy this maple which will be in harms way from the goats.


----------



## norseofcourse

The bucks in section 1? What direction does your wind blow there?  Here in Ohio it would waft that fragrance directly at the house!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

If you divide 2/3 the other direction you won't have to go through one section to access the other. Our property is long and skinny and that's one thing that is a pain. Especially when we have to take the tractor through 2 goat areas and one horse pen and they all want the grass on the other side. Not a huge deal, but not convenient.  

Putting bucks by the road is probably wise. They arent as tempting to steal.


----------



## Baymule

The place looks great! I love the shed for the goats. You can do so much with it. So after you sell off the centipede, what grass are you planning on planting? Does Bermuda grow well there? I planted giant Bermuda NK37 and it is everything they say it is.

http://www.seedranch.com/category-s/1876.htm

Bermuda dies back on frost, so plant rye, clover and other winter grasses for your area.

Our land went from cleared to grass in 3 months. I had skips because I threw it out by hand, had no way to disc it and we had a drought. I kept the horses off it and it took off. This stuff GROWS! Your goats probably couldn't keep up with it. You could get a scythe and cut it by hand for hay for the winter.


----------



## OneFineAcre

norseofcourse said:


> The bucks in section 1? What direction does your wind blow there?  Here in Ohio it would waft that fragrance directly at the house!



That's the short term plan.  But, actually the prevailing wind direction it would  be favorable. In summer time prevailing winds are from the south and winter the north.  Either way would be parallel to the house.

We know we want to use section 1 and it might work the best in the short term to put the bucks there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> The place looks great! I love the shed for the goats. You can do so much with it. So after you sell off the centipede, what grass are you planning on planting? Does Bermuda grow well there? I planted giant Bermuda NK37 and it is everything they say it is.
> 
> http://www.seedranch.com/category-s/1876.htm
> 
> Bermuda dies back on frost, so plant rye, clover and other winter grasses for your area.
> 
> Our land went from cleared to grass in 3 months. I had skips because I threw it out by hand, had no way to disc it and we had a drought. I kept the horses off it and it took off. This stuff GROWS! Your goats probably couldn't keep up with it. You could get a scythe and cut it by hand for hay for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 4277
> 
> View attachment 4278



Yes, bermuda is the way to go here.  I'll check out that variety.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> If you divide 2/3 the other direction you won't have to go through one section to access the other. Our property is long and skinny and that's one thing that is a pain. Especially when we have to take the tractor through 2 goat areas and one horse pen and they all want the grass on the other side. Not a huge deal, but not convenient.
> 
> Putting bucks by the road is probably wise. They arent as tempting to steal.



That was a thought too, running 2-3 the other direction.  We keep going back and forth on if we should do section 1 now or not, and do all of the back and divide in half in the other direction like you suggested.  We've got another week to decide for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

After further consideration, especially what Fullhousefarm said, we have revised our initial fencing plan.  It's going to cost us more up front because we are running more, but it seems to make more sense.  Putting a double gate facing the house in section 1 and section 2.  That way we can get in with a tractor, truck or whatever.
Had a young helper today clearing the lines in the wooded area to run the fence.  My old back is really killing me.   .  Does in 1 and bucks in 2.  Of course, now my new neighbors will get to smell the bucks.   I'm going to put their house as far away from them as possible, but their house is awfully close to the property line.  Oh, well you live in the country.....


----------



## Baymule

Fence building! Sore muscles in places you didn't even know you had!  When you are done you will be so proud! Soak in a hot tub.......


----------



## OneFineAcre

We've got a big weekend of moving ahead.
Seems my ready to go goat house isn't so ready to go. 



 

 The roof on it is that corrugated plastic or fiberglass stuff you can get from Lowes.  Well, there was a hole I knew needed repair, but after looking at it closer I've got to tear the whole thing off.  Going back with galvanized.

And very exciting news.  Going to NC Promised Land in Kinston NC on Friday to pick up a 5 month old female Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Good luck moving! We've gotten all our animals since we moved, but have had to do all our fencing and barn building. Fun, fun. 

I'm currently planning our next goat pen. Just haven't told the chief fence- builder that yet. I won't need it until December... when babies start coming.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!  Looks like you have a nice area to work with.


----------



## Baymule

Don't forget to get the heat barrier to go under the tin before you put it on! I will make a big difference in the summer!


----------



## goatgurl

so happy for you.  hope your weekend is sooo productive and you get all you can moved.  watch out for the heat though, stay hydrated.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the roof on.
Old roof in trailer





New roof



 

Got the pup.  Breeder was calling her "Angel". Not sure how crazy I am about that name.  "Trouble" seems to fit better.



 



 




 

Thanks again to the Harrell's at NC Promised Land Farm.


----------



## GLENMAR

Are you running water lines or using hoses? Hoses are a pain in the winter.


----------



## OneFineAcre

GLENMAR said:


> Are you running water lines or using hoses? Hoses are a pain in the winter.



Definitely going to run some water lines in due time.


----------



## Baymule

Great looking puppy!  My GP has lived in our back yard, when we move she will finally have ACRES! Just so you know, at 9-10 months, LGD's get real playful and can do a lot of damage. Our GP was given to us because they turned her loose on 3 acres of free range chickens--then they left for work. What's a puppy to do with 3 acres of squeaky toys? PLAY with them of course. They punished her terribly and all but ruined her. It took me 2 years, but she is the best chicken protecting GP in the world. You will love, love your puppy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Great looking puppy!  My GP has lived in our back yard, when we move she will finally have ACRES! Just so you know, at 9-10 months, LGD's get real playful and can do a lot of damage. Our GP was given to us because they turned her loose on 3 acres of free range chickens--then they left for work. What's a puppy to do with 3 acres of squeaky toys? PLAY with them of course. They punished her terribly and all but ruined her. It took me 2 years, but she is the best chicken protecting GP in the world. You will love, love your puppy!



We currently have a GP/BC mix. Despite the fact that may not be a great cross, Mikey is great.  But, we got him when he was 1.5 years old and trained, so a puppy is new territory for us.  Trying to take the right steps with her.  She is adjacent to the goats at all times, get's to observe Mikey with goats, take her out for chores, supervised visits with goats.  Letting her spend some time with more dominant goats etc.  But, it is going to take some time with her for sure.


----------



## Baymule

There is some very informative reading on the LGD thread. I had studied these dogs, wanted one badly, but couldn't justify putting one in the back yard. But there she was, 10 months old, and a problem. We took here and have never been sorry. She will finally have room to be what she was born to do..... will have to get her some lambs or goats. LOL I learned a lot by reading the forum. And there is lots of help there too!


----------



## goatgurl

roof looks great!  and pup is adorable and she looks like an angel to me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got fence started today.  Got holes dug for posts on 2 of 4 sides of the perimeter.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YIKES!   Looking at those pics brings back memories.... tough memories...  Fence building is so NOT fun!  But, the payoff is worth all the hard work.


----------



## goatgurl

fencing is looking great.  i have to admit, I'm so glad that is youall building fence instead of me though.  not for the faint of heart but you can really see the progress.


----------



## Baymule

You will be so glad to have that job done. A good fence is a wonderful thing to have, the satisfaction of having done it your self is priceless!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Great decision!!  You will never regret owning acreage.  We paid $435.00 per acre for an Oklahoma acreage in 2003 now it's worth about $1,200 per acres.  It's just old cotton ground, but it grows hay and goats real good.  I have chickens, goats, horses and bird dogs. And a big red gate with a no trespassing sign on it.  I love the country life.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got a new toy today.  Not really a toy, it is needed.  Grass hasn't been cut at the new place for 3 weeks now.  All I had was a 5 HP push mower, all I ever needed.  Got a Cub Cadet 54" Zero turn.  Didn't feel like I really needed a commercial one, and didn't feel like paying an extra $1000 for green paint.  Besides, this matches the garage. 

Really need to get that boat sold now.  A lot of calls at first, and two people have looked at it, but not sold yet.

Just as I was getting going good, it started pouring down rain.  Bummer 

But, I'm on vacation all next week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> You will be so glad to have that job done. A good fence is a wonderful thing to have, the satisfaction of having done it your self is priceless!



Baymule, I appreciate the vote of confidence on building the fence myself.  But, this was too big of a job if I planned to get moved before Christmas. We are doing about half the property now, and I hired a contractor.  We will do the rest myself, but this was just too big of a job to get done with the time I have.

I'll take credit for the new roof on the goat house.  And, my alternator went out on my truck last weekend and I fixed that.  I guess my manliness is still intact.


----------



## Baymule

What kind of wire are you using? I am looking at wire and thinking horse wire. I used field fencing on some other land we had and the horses hung their hooves in it and tore it up. Horse wire is 2"x4" and they can't stick their foot in it. The chickens won't be able to crawl through it either, and I plan on free ranging them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

2x4 woven.  I think what you are calling field fencing is 4x4 woven.  Baby nigerians could probably get through it, if not the adults could get their heads through it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Big week last week.  Took a week's vacation for the move.  Fence contractor put me in a bind, in that he didn't finish until Saturday.

Good news, sold the boat.  Bye boat




Interim solution I got a couple of those metal carports.  One is a shelter for the boys.  The other is to keep a couple of bales of hay under and the milk stand.  Got those installed on  Thursday.

Boys house



 



 

Hay storage and milking location.


 

Got the animals moved on Sunday.  They like the new place.


----------



## Baymule

We have plans to get one of those carports too! We have a portable building on some land that we have sold, and we will be moving it up there. But it has stuff in it and stuff has to come out. Ummmmm.......... I know! What about stacking stuff under a _CARPORT?  
_
Your place is looking good! The fence turned out real nice and the goats certainly look happy. Glad you sold the boat, you'll be busy on your new place anyway, so go buy your fish!


----------



## OneFineAcre

A couple of new pics I took yesterday.

The Buck Pen
We had a line of bad storms last night and I was worried if the bucks would stay dry.  Lasted a couple of hours. Went out and checked and they stayed dry under the carport. 




Girls loving the new house





Milk Stand





Things are coming along nicely.  The goats seem really happy in the new place.
In all honesty, I wasn't enjoying the goats very much lately at the old place.  Looking forward to chores again.


----------



## goatgurl

lookin' good


----------



## Queen Mum

wow, it looks wonderful!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Queen Mum said:


> wow, it looks wonderful!



Well thank you.  I have to say we still have a lot to do, but I'm very pleased with what we've got done so far.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So much going on.  A little crazy if you want to know the truth.  Clipped goats on Saturday and Sunday and Maurine is still clipping today.  The N.C. Mountain State Fair is this weekend and we are going.  Mixed feelings here, I thought we had to much to do and had spent too much money lately.  But, we do work all year for this and will get most of the money back in premiums (hopefully)


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

The new place is looking great!  Good work putting all that together.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The goats are wearing this cedar tree out 






I don't know what these trees are, but the bark on it was delicious because they have killed them.





Look what the goats uncovered.  It was totally covered with vines.  What makes folks pile up trash on their property?  I've got a job when the weather turns cold.





Of course everyone is going to climb on it now.





Rosie on her tippie toes


----------



## Mike CHS

I can relate to your trash haul.  We were making 3-5 pickup load hauls to the dump every month when we first started renovating our place and that wasn't counting the neverending bonfire we have every time we go there.  When we bought our tractor we made a front end loader the have to have item and it has been a back saver.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Wow so beautiful with all the trees and grass! I'm jealous of all the greenery! Congrats on the beautiful place!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> I can relate to your trash haul.  We were making 3-5 pickup load hauls to the dump every month when we first started renovating our place and that wasn't counting the neverending bonfire we have every time we go there.  When we bought our tractor we made a front end loader the have to have item and it has been a back saver.



A lot of it is wood, so we will definitely have some bonfires this winter.


----------



## Baymule

Trashy people trash up their own place.  You will get it all cleaned up, it already looks good, you will just make it even better!


----------



## SA Farm

Looks amazing! Looks like the goaties are having a blast..er...cleaning it up for you


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok so the goats have been abusing the brand new fence. You all know how they love to rub their bodies down it which stretches the fence.  I knew I needed to run a hot wire to keep them off of it, but couldn't find the time.  Well, got rutting bucks and does in heat now, so Sunday I jumped on it.

Got the high traffic areas first, probably ran about 800 ft so far.  Pretty easy when you already have the wooden post in place











Said you needed to install energizer inside a building or in a weather proof enclosure.  This will do for now.





Its working quite well.  Goats have learned very quickly.  All of the dogs have gotten it at least twice.  Rachel and I have both gotten zapped too.


----------



## Baymule

Well, I guess you and Rachel won't be rubbing on the fence anymore either!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Well, I guess you and Rachel won't be rubbing on the fence anymore either!


Not if we can help it.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have a cover like that too! We have "fancy ones" and then we have the laundry soap buckets. Both work. 

Everyone here has gotten zapped.. 'cept for ME!!!!!!!! 
...and I want to keep it that way!

Good thing Rachel is a girl! Our boys _LIKE_ to get zapped.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well my wife has finally found a job. 

Some of you may remember, she lost her job in pre-clinical research last Sept, so it's been right at a year.
The company she worked for was heavily dependent on government contracts and then they had their contracts canceled.  There were 30 people in the toxicology department, and now there are only 5.

So, she's actually going back to her roots in agriculture. She majored in animal science at NC State and worked for a commercial hog farm when she first graduated, and then at the swine education unit at NC State assisting in research and teaching undergraduate and graduate labs.  Moved to working with mice and rats because that was much better money.  Well, the money is $0 now.   She had been doing pre-clinical for about 10 years.

So, she has just been hired as the new manager of the Zebulon, NC Farmer's Market.  At this time, Zebulon has no farmers market, she is going to be starting it from scratch.  The town received a grant to fund for 3 years.  She is very excited about it.  And it's really perfect for our family, it's part time and very flexible.


----------



## JakeM

That's great news! I'm sure she'll create a great farmer's market.


----------



## Baymule

What a dream job for a farmer!!! She will love it and I know she will be the best of the best!


----------



## goatgurl

where could you get a job any better?  so glad for her.  and the place is looking great.  goaties look happy after the move.  we also found a big trash pile when we moved here but it was old, old stuff and i have had fun pilfering thru it, found some cool old bottles and jars as well as old harness pieces etc and it is far from the house so I've just left it to dig thru in the winter when the snakes are asleep.


----------



## LeviS

Your wife is very lucky, what a great job that would be! Plus all the great stuff she will be able to score!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine started her job last week 
It's part time but she worked 35 hours her first week.  She will probably work that much through the rest of the year, and then drop down to around 20 from Jan until the market opens in May.  She did a lot her first week.  Wrote letter soliciting sponsors, signed up for the EBT program.

We've been moved for 2 months now and we still don't have our old house on the market.  Worked over there all weekend, installing mulch, trimming hedges, etc.  We did a fair amount of work.  All new carpet upstairs, polished the hardwoods downstairs.  Complete paint job.  All new light fixtures, door hardware and faucets.  The house is looking good.
We are supposed to sign the listing papers today.
Of course, we are putting it on the market worse time of year to sell a house.
The optimist in me says we will get a full price offer in a matter of weeks.
The realist in me (Maurine says the pessimist) says we will still have the house in the spring.


----------



## JakeM

Glad the new job is going good!

Hopefully the house sells quickly! It sounds like you practically built a new one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had a new logo and sign made for the farm
Will have sign for State Fair
Goat is Zamia
Darn it can't load pic from phone


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Yay got picture to load


----------



## Baymule

Great looking sign!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

nice looking sign!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The girls thought that it would be a great gift for my recent birthday to get me a new grill.  I have a Cablelas club Visa card and get rewards points, so they thought it would be an even better idea if I let them use my points to get my birthday present.  And, they thought it would be an even better idea than that if I let them use the rest of my rewards to get them some stuff too.
I like cooking with charcoal as opposed to gas.  This is a Canyon Smoker.  See the 1lb propane tank on the right?  It is a "propane assisted" charcoal grill.  You use the propane to light the charcoal.  It literally gets the charcoal lit in about 3 minutes.

It is an excellent cooking grill.

It took 3 hours to put it together, and I'm pretty good at putting things together.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like a good one!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Man the grill cooks good
And Pggly Wiggly had T bones for $5.89!a lb today
State Fair is next weekend
Started clipping today
Doing the "cool weather"'clip
Feet, legs, bellys, heads, necks and udder
Will post some pics
Breeding is picking up too
Bred 3 so far
Saw gas for $2.93 per gallon today


----------



## OneFineAcre

The NC State Fair is next weekend, so we are getting the girls ready. It is one of the last ADGA shows of the year, and the weather has obviously turned cooler, so you don't want to do a full show clip on the animals.  Some people do, but we don't.  We just don't want them to be cold.  So, they got a full clip for Mt. State Fair the last week of August.  What we do now is just clip their legs and feet, belly's, head and neck, and on the back of their legs frame around their udders.  Some of the bushier ones, we may run a 4 blade in the direction of their body hair, but we leave the hair on their bodies.We wait until we get to the show to clip their actual udder tight because it is easier to do when the udder is full.

We don't worry about trying to blend it in.  We don't care if the judge can tell what we did.  In fact, I want them to.  It shows we prepared for the show while looking out for our animals welfare.

  Starting to plan now on how to do the udder fill since they are so late into lactation 7 plus months for most.  Taffy, Ginger, and Zamia are still giving over a quart per day, Daisy first freshner is only giving about half a quart.  We will start to dry them all off starting at the fair.  The youth show is Saturday morning, so Daisy will definitely not get milked on Friday.  We may not milk any of them on Friday morning.  One thing I've learned is you can always take milk out of a full doe, but you can't put any back in.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine's job is going great.  Has gotten her first paycheck 

But, she is doing very well too.  She has already gotten them approved for the EBT Program.  She has the information packet for the vendors.  She made a big presentation to the parks and rec advisory board last week, and probably the biggest thing is she already has the commitment of 4 vendors. That's pretty good when it won't start until next year. One of them is this very large farmer outside of Zebulon who has his on produce stand.  He was dead set against the town doing a farmers market, but I think he may be a little sweet on my wife now.  Not only is on board as a vendor, but has agreed to be a platinum sponsor of the market and make $1000 donation.  And, he's coming to the trunk or treat Halloween event at the community center to give away apples.

We are getting geared up for the fair.  Weather is supposed to be real nice.  I've got to pick up the livestock trailer from Maurine's daddy this afternoon.  We were going to keep it after the last show, but he needed it to take some calves to the sale.  Got to sell some calves to buy hay.  He took an older cow to sell, but she layed down in the trailer and wouldn't get up.  Couldn't get her out, and they have to be able to walk to sell.  He took her back out to the farm and he still couldn't get her out of the trailer.  Well, he left the door open on the trailer and he had to go home.  Next day she was out of the trailer and walking around like nothing was wrong with her.  Maybe she was just smart


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

That's terrific news - please congratulate her for all of us!  Good luck at the fair.  Be sure to post pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

When I picked up trailer my father in law informed me had taken 3 steers to the slaughter house this morning and had not cleaned the trailer
Now he confines his for 90 days and feeds them corn 
I think you know where  I'm going here
Been washing out cow poop for 3 hours now 
It was on the walls


----------



## Baymule

Instead of cow "pies" maybe we should call them cow "splatters"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Splatter is probably the closest description but I'm not sure it really does it justice


----------



## OneFineAcre

The exhibitors have a covered dish supper Friday night
Maurine always makes beef stroganoff
Rachel and I are making two homemade apple pies


----------



## babsbag

Good luck at the fair/show. This is a late one for sure. There is a popular goat show out here in the mountains in Sept. They call it the "Fuzzy Goat Show" as no one does a show clip that late in the year; I think it is great that you are taking care to keep the ladies warm. 

The cow not getting out of the trailer.    smart cow.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel's Apple Pies.  These are made from scratch.
Have any of you ever watched the show "Chopped" on the cooking channel?   It's a cooking contest.  Well, there is a Kids version of it.  Rachel made a video of making apple pies to submit to be a contestant on the show. 
She is quite the chef


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm at home, and going to sleep in my bed tonight. We live 30 minutes from the State Fairgrounds.  We have animals to take care of so, somebody had to do it and I volunteered.

Here is where Rachel and Maurine are sleeping tonight. Its not too cold tonight it's in the 40's and they have an electric blanket.

And, Nigerians are next to last, so I don't even have to get up early.









The people who bought goats from us that we let use Fortunato to breed with made this for us as a way of saying thank you. They are so nice.  She even came out to the fair grounds and set it up for us.  I think it turned out great.  





So, hopefully we will get to take some money shots this weekend. 





So, we had a nice cover dish supper for the exhibitors.





And then Rachel did youth showmanship.  She is showing Cocoa.  Cocoa is the best in the ring, walks good holds her head up, what you want for showmanship.  And, while she isn't our best animal overall, she may be the best (or at least she is one of the best) in general appearance and dairy strength.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So far so good


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice and Good Luck


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia was Grand Champion Nigerian in the youth show.  That was the ribbons on my sign.  We never took the "money shot" in front of the fair sign.  Rachel took off her whites.  I'm at home, had to take care of the other critters.  Maurine promised she would get Rachel to change clothes and get a picture, but I would bet money I'll have to fight that battle tomorrow. Or, hopefully we can just take one picture after the Champion Challenge in the Sr. Doe open show tomorrow. 

We have also finished showing the Jr. Does in the open show.  None of ours did that great.  None of them did that great in the youth show either.  I think Opal finished the highest at 4th place in the open show.  All of them finished in the money though.  It pays down to 10th place, which is $32.

But besides Zamia being GC, our milkers did great in the Youth show.  We had 5 of 8 in the championship line up.
Aged doe Ginger 2nd.
4-5 y/o Zamia 1st Rosemary 2nd.
3-4 y/o Coleus 1st Cocoa 2nd.

And, with youth dairy herd they don't do that by breed, it's all of the breeds together.  Spinning Spider had best dairy herd. They have a dairy and Saanens and Alpines.  But out of 20 herds, the judge specifically complimented Rachel's and said she was doing a great job.
Here is Rachel and her friend with her Dairy herd.  Left to Right Zamia, Coleus, Cocoa. They look great for 7-8 months into lactation. 






Rachel did the best job of showing she has ever done.  This is her when she carried Zamia back out for Best in Show.  Just look at her trying to hide that little dip Zamia has in her chime. 

The Alpine on the right, was  Best in Show (Spinning Spider Creamery).  Rachel was the youngest exhibitor out there for best in show. 





You can really tell on this picture how we "cool weather clipped" Zamia.  See how we clipped her legs, neck and face, her belly, and framed around her udder but left the hair on her body?


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on the ribbons. Looking good.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The North Carolina State Fair finished up today.  We had a good time and a good show.  It did work out on  waiting to take the "money shot" in front of the State Fair sign, Zamia did get picked as Best of Breed in the Champion Challenge in the Open Show.   She was picked over the champion in this show and 3 other finished champions.
The 9 year old aged doe from End-O-Way was grand champion and the 3-4 year from Hundred Fold Farm was was Reserve Grand Champion.
We only had one animal in the line up, Rosemary was 2nd place 4-5 year old.  Most of our others finished in the 3-5th place range.

The show is so large, they actually do 2 separate sanctioned shows.  We were in Ring 1 which was Nigerians, Nubians, Saanens, and Alpines.  So for best in show that is who we were competing against.



 



 
The Nubian was from J&M Hideaway.  ( They have a dairy)



 

The Saanen and Alpine were both from Spinning Spider Creamery (they also have a dairy)
They all sure make Zamia look tiny.


 

Nubian was picked as Best in Show.  Saanen was picked as Best Udder in Show.

So, here's the "Money Shot"


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
Thanks
i was only disappointed about 1 thing.
Can you believe our display only came in 3rd place?  
We were really gunning for that this year.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was hoping to go this year  with a scheduled event and helping friends put up fencing for their move I couldn't make it. 
BUT I did follow along on your thread and a few FB updates from others! 
 I know you wish you had 10 more Zamia's!

LOL 3rd - I think your new sign is great and the sign holder is very clever!
Maybe someone thought you won too much already!


----------



## babsbag

Good job, glad you had a good show. Sorry about the 3rd. You just never know what the judges are looking for. I like the sign, very classy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Sumi 

I found out yesterday that my sign builder is an online acquaintance of yours from another forum.  Small world.


----------



## Sumi

It is


----------



## OneFineAcre

Glad the fair is over so we can get back to our routine.  We started the process of drying off the does during the fair by skipping the milkings.

Every body dropped way off in output, but we are still getting a fair amount from Zamia, Ginger, and Taffy.  Will milk a few just once per day now until they are about 2 months into gestation.

Forgot to mention, a veterinarian who is a PhD candidate at NC State contacted us and asked us if we would participate in a research project.  We always like to help with these things, so she came out and took some milk samples, and swabbed inside noses before we went to the fair.  She swabbed inside Maurine's nose  and her hands too.  I know she is looking for staphylococcus aureus, but I'm not 100% sure what her hypothesis is.  I think she is looking for asymptomatic carriers.  Benefit to us is we get a complete analysis on our milk including somatic cell count..  When we get the results I'll let you know what she found.

And the really big news.  We have accepted an offer on our old house.  Got what we were looking for it too. 

I really thought I would still be making that payment until the spring.  When we get that deal closed it will really allow us to do some other things at the new place that we need to do.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

That is fantastic news about your old house!  Wonderful to see all the news about the fair too - congrats on your wins.  I don't show my NDs (more a time issue than anything else), but I'm always interested to see how other people do in the show scene.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneFineAcre

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> That is fantastic news about your old house!  Wonderful to see all the news about the fair too - congrats on your wins.  I don't show my NDs (more a time issue than anything else), but I'm always interested to see how other people do in the show scene.  Thanks for sharing!



We had a great fair
Glad you enjoyed the posts
Signed all of the papers today on the house
That is big 
Got to get through the inspections and due deligence

Lot to do here with the money and I can also exercise the option on the 5 acres


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congrats on the sale of the house and I hope all your plans for your new place can come to be. Will be watching for the information from the research.


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what I am the most excited about for you-the Fair or selling your house! I loved the Fair pictures, your Rachel looked like a pro!

I know you are relieved to get a contract on the house, saying prayers that everything goes as it should!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck with your house selling


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine has to make a presentation to the town council this week on the new farmers market.  She has all of the information, vendor packages, etc.  She has also started the farmers market advisory council.

She is having a great time because at least a couple days per week she is visiting farms.  I think someone mentioned that she would probably be able to get a lot of freebies, and that has turned out to be the case.

She always buys  something from the farms, but they always throw in some stuff too.  One farm last week gave her a pack of their hamburger.  She got a ton of collards, cabbages, sweet potatoes, and apples.
We are going to be cooking collards in the crock pot in the garage for a week and freezing for Thanksgiving and Christmas.

For those of you from areas north of the Mason-Dixon line who may not be familiar with collard greens , they give off quite the pungent aroma when you cook them, that's why we cook them in a crock pot in the garage.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats on your home sale. What a relief I imagine.  We had something like the testing you are talking about done here about 6 months back through Purdue for Q fever.  If was very interesting and kind of fun to be a part of research.  Not sure if my goats helped really either since they were not positive for anything but like you said, depends on what they are proposing.


----------



## Baymule

I cook collards in the house, didn't mind the aroma!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I cook collards in the house, didn't mind the aroma!





Baymule said:


> I cook collards in the house, didn't mind the aroma!



I'm with you
My wife is the one who doesn't like the smell in the house


----------



## BrownSheep

I'm well away from the south but I also cook collard greens in the house. Just made some last week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine and I are chaperoning Rachel's class field trip to Colonial Williamsburg, VA
Early start today


----------



## SheepGirl

I love Williamsburg!! About two hours from my house, but we always go there at least once a year. I would say if you didn't have a whole class with you to head to Pierce's Pitt BBQ (downside is it is always soo busy), the Pottery Factory (now rebuilt to look like a strip mall), and definitely Busch Gardens


----------



## OneFineAcre

SheepGirl said:


> I love Williamsburg!! About two hours from my house, but we always go there at least once a year. I would say if you didn't have a whole class with you to head to Pierce's Pitt BBQ (downside is it is always soo busy), the Pottery Factory (now rebuilt to look like a strip mall), and definitely Busch Gardens


Well, with the entire 5th grade our choices were limited.   But, we went to Williamsburg 5 years ago when Rachel was 5 and we did Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens and Water Country USA. 

Rachel was 5 years old at the time so Water Country and Busch Gardens were cool, but Colonial Williamsburg was boring.....   I'm bored, I"m tired of walking..... 

Was better this time.
So @SheepGirl  any idea what these are?  They were on the grounds at the Colonial jail?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if you like this kind of stuff, but I do. 

This is the mansion of the Royal Governor of Virginia.  Of course, he left town about 1775 and the first two elected Governors of Virginia also lived here.  A couple of guys named Patrick Henry and Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The foyer of the governors mansion basically served as an arsenal.  There were over 500 weapons in the foyer and in the stairwell.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

More from the governors mansion


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's neat to see!  Sounds like fun.

We took the kids, 2 years ago, to Ashville NC and toured the Biltmore Estate with them- the 1st time my DD(almost 15 year old now) was there was when she was 6 months old, they opened a few more areas since then.  Kids enjoyed it.


----------



## SheepGirl

Hard to tell from pics but it looks like its def a longwool breed. Probably lincoln longwools? I know those are big sheep but its hard to tell in the photo how big they are.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thought I would bore you with more pics from Colonial Williamsburg.
First more from the Royal Governor's Mansion.




 



 

Painting of King George III



 

And his lovely wife Queen Charlotte



 

This is the vegetable garden at the mansion


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is the Courthouse





In the armory
















The horse is a 8 year old Hackney/Clydesdale cross gelding.  And just the sweetest, gentlest animal you have ever seen.









I have got to get me one of these.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The weather has been very nice.  I was noticing as I was running errands this weekend, how lush the fescue pastures still look around here.  Should take some pressure off of the hay supplies here if so many still have grass as of Nov 10th.
This was right down the road from my house


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Are you worried about fescue toxicity? This may not be the same fescue but I thought I would mention it.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/fescue.html

Loved the other pics BTW!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer 
I don't feed mine fescue as a rule but was just commenting on how the fescue around here is still green mostly cow pasture land
If the cows are still eating grass should take some pressure off of the hay market around here overall
With that being said I have fed them fescue for a short period in the spring when no coastal was available 
I think the issue of toxicity For certain animals is "complex"
But mine don't particularly like it
Glad you liked the pictures
I love history


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was stopped by the Highway Patrol and written tickets twice in the last two days.

Yesterday, was hauling trash from the trash pile I found on my property to the dump and was stopped for not having on my seat belt.  I don't know why I didn't have it on, I always wear my seat belt.

And then today on the way to work getting off the freeway, I did a roll through stop at a stop sign.

Oh, so you say it wasn't bad luck, but my bad choices?
I guess you would be right. 

I promise you I have better things I could be doing with that $400 plus


----------



## Southern by choice

That  S*^%#^%^%!

You must have a lot on your mind.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice
I think you are right.  A little overwhelmed at work.

I want to trade jobs with Maurine and manage the Zebulon Farmer's Market and go around and visit farms.


----------



## Baymule

Ask for deferred adjudication. You still pay the fines, plus an extra fee and don't get another ticket for 6 months and it doesn't go on your record. Which helps keep your insurance premiums from going up.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> Ask for deferred adjudication. You still pay the fines, plus an extra fee and don't get another ticket for 6 months and it doesn't go on your record. Which helps keep your insurance premiums from going up.



@Baymule  it is a racket here... OFA will get at least 5 solicitations from various lawyers in the next 3 days... pay them and they take care of it. Funny and a racket BUT it works! They get everything reduced, usually no points, lower fines and less of a ding with your insurance. 

Sorry OFA- I know it's your journal I just had to say it is a racket but one that works.  
And ya never know- you may go from banker to full time farmer...  Of course that is when the real headaches start.

Hope you have a better rest of the week!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I believe the seat belt citation has no points so I can just pay that
But you are correct @Southern by choice if you pay the lawyer he can usually get it reduced to "improper equipment " and no points


----------



## Baymule

There is a small town halfway between us and our DD. We have met there to pick up and return our grand daughter so neither party had to drive the whole way, it's 3 hours one way. This town sports a 4 way stop sign and far reaching city limits that drastically drop the speed limits when you still think you are waaaaay out from town. Is it a bad thing when the city secretary knows my husband's voice and can call him by name on the first word out of his mouth? One by one, we all have received deferred adjudication, some of us more than once.......(DH)........


----------



## OneFineAcre

So
Got to pick a lawyer from all of the solicitations 
Update on sale of old house buyer had her inspections squeezed a few more dollars out of me for some minor issues but looks like it's a go
Closing is Dec 2nd


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I ended up hiring a lawyer who *didn't* send me a solicitation.  Lady who works with me husband is a local attorney.  He called me a little while ago and told me that he had my stop sign ticket reduced to a back seat, seat belt violation.  $10 fine and no court costs an no points.  Of course, he got his fee. 
Southern is right, it is kind of a racket.

As for the sale of my old house, the buyer's due diligence period has passed.  We came to terms on repairs found on her home inspection and we are all set for a Dec 2nd close.


----------



## goatgurl

yea!!! on the closing for the old house.  that has got to be a relief.   and oh yes, so many of the small towns around here have ticket scams.  everyone around knows when and where to slow down, etc.  it's just a revenue making scheme.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@goatgurl

You don't even know the relief.  It's almost like I have found some money because I had no real expectation that we would sell the house before next spring, since we were not getting it listed until October.  I basically figured making at least 4 more house payments.


----------



## goatgurl

i can't imagine having to make two mortgage payments. tickled for you.


----------



## babsbag

Congrats on selling the house; that must be a huge relief.

As far as the tickets...yuck. CA has traffic school. We can do it online, and the school itself is cheap. We still pay the ticket but nothing else, no points, no court. Just have to stay ticket free for 18 months (I think...or maybe you are allowed 2 in 18 months)  No lawyers which is nice.


----------



## Baymule

Happy for you about the house! What a relief that will be for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine's mom and dad always give us a quarter steer for Christmas
Maurine is picking up from slaughter house this morning
Having steak for supper tonight


----------



## purplequeenvt

OneFineAcre said:


> Well, with the entire 5th grade our choices were limited.   But, we went to Williamsburg 5 years ago when Rachel was 5 and we did Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens and Water Country USA.
> 
> Rachel was 5 years old at the time so Water Country and Busch Gardens were cool, but Colonial Williamsburg was boring.....   I'm bored, I"m tired of walking.....
> 
> Was better this time.
> So @SheepGirl  any idea what these are?  They were on the grounds at the Colonial jail?
> 
> View attachment 5637
> 
> View attachment 5638
> 
> View attachment 5639



They are Leicester Longwools, a rare breed that George Washington raised.


----------



## OneFineAcre

purplequeenvt said:


> They are Leicester Longwools, a rare breed that George Washington raised.


Very cool.
We may go back in Dec when they have the Christmas lights, and visit a nearby plantation that keeps a number of various heritage breeds of livestock.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here's the beef.  Had T-Bone last night for dinner. It was excellent.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that looks yummy!


----------



## Baymule

Now I want a steak grilled on the pit!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got some really bad news this week.  We sold a buckling from this spring to some nice people in OH and we found out on Facebook that he was killed in a fire along with a finished champion buck  from Buttin Heads.  I said we sold them the buckling, but it was actually part of a trade. They transported a buckling, Fortunato, that we bought from Buttin Heads from OH to NC and "Chuck Norris" (their 7 yo son named him ) was part of the deal.  Their son called the older Buttin Heads buck "Friendly Dave" because he was so nice.
Turns out, it wasn't because they were heating the barn.  The bucks were in a pen attached to their garage, and that's where the fire was. They think the fire was electrical.  The boys perished.

 Maurine told them that we had bred to Rosemary to Rocky again and we would love to give them another buckling if Rosemary had one.
She got a message today, that their 7 year old son was having a very hard time as one would expect.
Today they got their son and went to our website and showed him pictures of Chucks mom and dad and told them that they could get another one  just like him. She said it seemed to help.
She told us that that they had bred Clementine ( a doe they got from us) to Friendly Dave and they would be glad to trade with us.  We told them that that wasn't necessary, we don't need a buck and if they got one they would need to replace Dave.  And, they are just starting out, so they need to keep the does.  So, here's hoping Rosemary has a Chuck Norris 2. 

We are closing on the sale of our old house Tuesday. 

Maurine is already spending the money.    The new house didn't have a dishwasher.  Can you believe someone built a house in 1992 without a dishwasher?  So, I removed one of the base cabinets and got the new one in today. I have to put in a filler piece to finish.





Milk is winding down.  Milking every other day.  Maurine made two batches of Chevre.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sad about the loss of the buck that came from your herd, and so nice of you to offer to replace him if possible.  Goat people stick together!


----------



## Baymule

That is tough about the family losing their bucks. It speaks volumes about what kind of people ya'll are to offer a replacement for the buck they lost. 

Dishwasher!!! If I go to HE11 when I die, my punishment will be to wash all the dishes by hand. I really hate washing dishes. I will cram all I can in the dishwasher, no matter how big the pot!  Glad you got one installed for the Lady of the House!!! Congrats on selling the house!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Old house is sold!!  Signed the papers this morning and picked up the check this afternoon.

I've actually sold two houses this year.  The other was an investment property that allowed us to buy the house we are in now.  Both houses had contracts in less than a month.

I don't know if I'm a real estate genius or just lucky. It's definitely not genius, but the fact that I'm not stupid.  And when you aren't stupid things tend to work out. 

So, just a few months ago my wife had been out of work for almost a year.  In the last few months she got a job (that she loves with a schedule perfect for our family), we got a new place, and sold the old place.

It's like my old friend Ronnie Van Zant said  "Take your time don't live too fast troubles will come and they will pass"  I miss Ronnie Van Zant 

Maurine and Rachel had a cry in the driveway yesterday.  Only house Rachel had really ever know and a lot of great memories.

But, the new place is better.  We will make some new memories. 

Got a lot to do around here now before kids come in the spring.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear it worked out for you!  Our youngest doesn't even remember the other house we lived at!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Good for you. We are pulling off something similar. We haven't closed yet, but should be soon. Moving 160 miles north to be closer to daughter and her family. We'll be 7 miles from them on some acreage. Can't wait.
> 
> I hope your house sells and things go your way. Even with bumps in the road, things will work out. Sometimes you just gotta jump in when you get the chance.



Yep, I remembered what you said.  Sometime you gotta "jump"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I don't know what I am the most excited about for you-the Fair or selling your house! I loved the Fair pictures, your Rachel looked like a pro!
> 
> I know you are relieved to get a contract on the house, saying prayers that everything goes as it should!



Thank you so much. Your prayers are appreciated.


----------



## OneFineAcre

My daughter's cockapoo Buddy that I picked up beside the road one Friday night had another seizure tonight
Only the second in about a year or so
Freaked me and Rachel out
He's really my dog
Rides with me to get hay and I get him a country ham biscuit at Bojangles


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry to hear that. 
Has he had any new flea tick treatments or any other change?
Did this one last long?
I know he really is your Buddy and you love him so much, something special about dogs. They do steal your heart.


----------



## OneFineAcre

No change
He actually kind of fell of the back of the couch
He lays on the back of the couch like a cat
I called him to go out side and he stepped wrong and took a fall
I thought he had hurt his leg or something
He couldn't walk and was shaking very bad
After about 10 mins he was fine and obviously had not injured his leg 
I didn't even realize that's what had happened until it was over and he had no injuries and was fine


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hasn't it been about a year since I put that post on here when he had the first one?
I'm on my phone hard to search


----------



## Southern by choice

I couldn't remember where it was but did find it. Your right. You posted on Nov 9th.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/my-little-dog-buddy-had-a-seizure.27299/

Anyone who has seen a dog go through a seizure can feel for you, it is a feeling of helplessness sort of.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I couldn't remember where it was but did find it. Your right. You posted on Nov 9th.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/my-little-dog-buddy-had-a-seizure.27299/
> 
> Anyone who has seen a dog go through a seizure can feel for you, it is a feeling of helplessness sort of.


@Southern by choice 
Thanks for finding that
I was trying to remember exactly what happened the first time
The first one was kind of spontaneous tonight seemed to have been triggered by the fall?


----------



## Southern by choice

That would be the likely reason. Hopefully it stops there.
The good news is that it was over a year, and that is hopeful.


----------



## SheepGirl

My 16.3 year old miniature poodle had a seizure that I woke up to. I ran to get my parents and we took him to the vet and we put him down. The entire 45 minutes it took, the seizure never stopped. Even if he did come out of it, he probably would've had a lot of damage done. On another note, my brother has epilepsy; it is uncontrolled through medication. He has a seizure about once a day. He actually went to Johns-Hopkins to undergo observation so they can see which side of the brain it is coming from so they can do surgery on his brain to fix the epilepsy. His triggers are stress and sleep (he usually has them at night, or when he gets stressed about school or work).


----------



## BrownSheep

My aunt's dog ( border collie) takes medication for seizures. It has completely changed her personality. Went from a happy go lucky "zipper-head"  to a very subdued almost depressed dog.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hugs to Buddy, it sounds like it was a fairly mild seizure.  They're still scary, though.

I had a dog once that had seizures, they were caused by a medication (a known side effect, I learned later).  Hers were also fairly mild, and my vet didn't want to put her on meds unless they started happening more than once a month.  At first they were a month or two apart, gradually she went longer between seizures until they were pretty rare.

Seizures can be caused by lots of things, sometimes you can figure out the trigger, sometimes you can't.  A friend's dog had seizures that were much more severe, and he'd take hours to 'come out of it'.  He got on meds and had seizures less often, and he was still a happy and active dog.

Here's hoping Buddy doesn't have any more, or if he does they are mild, and few and far between.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear about Buddy .  When we fostered dogs we had 2 here that had seizures, the people that adopted the one started making his meals for him instead of feeding him dog food- they said it made a difference in how often he had a seizure.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know your bud isn't a collie type but the sire of our Aussie had a session a couple of years ago and they narrowed it down to Ivermectin sensitivity evidently to the wormer they were using on their livestock.  We had our Aussie DNA tested and she has the gene also.

My daughters mutt had off feed and behavior issues and they went away after changing their heart worm medicine.  I'm getting leary of a lot of these things.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry about this.  My Gracie (greyhound) had seizures.  Low blood sugar triggered them.  She was always a picky eater and if she didn't eat well for a few days she would have one.  I tried everything to get her to eat but she was just a brat about it. One day she would eagerly eat salmon and sweet potatoes and the next day she would turn her nose up at it.   Phenobarbital helped but didn't fix it.  After Joey (the other greyhound) she got very depressed and ate almost nothing.  She had a bad seizure that caused brain damage, she could barley walk and she quit eating all together.  We had to put her down a few days later.  Her systems had shut down completely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had our annual herd health check, and just got the blood work results back.

Still CAE and Johnnes free !!!! 

21 animals all tested and all negative.  We also give ours a rabies vaccination, so we did that.

We also did a mineral analysis on a sampling of animals.  No deficiencies.  But, they are  high on iron and somewhat high on potassium.  I assume the iron is from our well water.  We are going to get it checked.

@Southern by choice
I know you said yours were high on iron, how high were they?  Dr. C told us that while ours was high, he has seen higher.  Didn't indicate it was an issue. Ours were all around. 15 ppm.


----------



## Southern by choice

I'd have to go check my records... just re did my files so it means I can't find anything. I will look for them. I can tell you that the tube type can contribute to the higher levels though. The top they want to use is the Royal Blue and whew is it PRICEY! No vet I know, not even Dr C uses them LOL.

YAY! on All Negative! 
We have been considering doing the pooled fecal for Johnes but I am not sure it is worth the expense and the blood draws are always negative.  What do think?


----------



## Southern by choice

Found the post from here. Funny, it was faster than me looking for it!
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-importance-of-good-data-data-is-in.25751/page-2#post-334501

note on the one part *
_ *There is a risk of elevated *iron and potassium* due to hemolysis.
_
What were yours? Nevermind LOL you said that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

My iron is a lot higher than yours.  Potassium about the same.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> My iron is a lot higher than yours.  Potassium about the same.



I noticed that! WOW!
Friends of ours had the same issue... they ran their water through a 55 gallon drum and used a pool filter... worked fantastic!

We have had to change how we give minerals, we don't do free choice anymore. Our only other alternative is to have our minerals specially made.

The copper is the biggest issue as there is no way to tell if it is being stored or not without the biopsy. NC State was looking at it too, ut it was too much work to keep up with on my end. If you come up with some ideas please share. It is a real issue here, yet it sounds like your iron is even worse.   Dr L was concerned about the Molybdenum.

Always something.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Vet said he had seen iron levels over twice as high as ours, in the 30's.  Most of the well water around here is high in iron, so if that's the cause then all of the other goats are dealing with it.  We haven't had a chance to discuss with him in depth.  Need to do that and consult a couple of other people too.  It actually wouldn't be to cumbersome for us to haul water for the goats.  Maurine's daddy doesn't have a well on his farm and hauls water for 75 cows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OK, so I finally updated my website today.  I'm missing a couple of pics of Jr. Does, and I don't have current pictures of a couple of Sr's.

But, I had probably 10 emails this week about our breeding schedule so, I had to do something.  Of course most of the emails were about Zamia. So, for the record, none of Zamia's kids are for sale this year. 

The "Three Farmers Brown" tab is my favorite.

www.onefineacre.com


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

I decided to move this to my farm thread for prosperity 

If you saw my thread "Built Ford Tough" you saw the load of lumber I hauled on New Years Eve.  Said I had a project to do.  We had New Year Day off, so we had to get going.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Okay, for those of you that have not followed, we moved to this new place with 5 acres the first week of August.   There was already a 16x20 foot shed on the property that was a great start for our girls.  We currently have 15 Nigerian Dwarf does and Jrs.  Considering the fact that about the only time ours stay in the barn is when it is raining, the 320 sf was adequate.



 

Facing the front



 

On the right side where the previous owner kept a tractor.



 

But, we have 11 bred does, so this wasn't going to cut it for us when the babies started coming.


So, we have alway's known that we were going to have to build more barn space eventually.  But, we had another house to sell to free up cash and had to limp along as best we could until then.  We sold the old house Dec 2nd which made a lot of things possible.

After we sold the house, I started to look into what was the best approach for us.

I looked at a lot of things including what others on the forum were doing.  I finally decided the best thing for us was to just do an addition to our existing shed.  The original barn is 16x20 (320 sf) and we are adding 16x30 (480sf) so it will be 16x50.(800sf)  Yes, a little long and skinny, but like I said after considering a lot of options, this made the most sense.

And keep in mind, I have about $1600 total invested.

So here we go.

I got the material on Wed, and on New Years Day we got the 4x4 posts set and the sacrete poured.


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY!

Too bad the weather is going to be so awful the next few days! I know you have got to be excited and ready to keep on rolling!
This is going to be great... I bet after it is all done you are going to say... "How did we do all this before?" 
The existing shed is a great place to add on to... looking forward to seeing the finished project! 
Of course next year you will be adding another... 
You know... more land=more goats=more buildings= more space=more oats

dangerous cycle you are in


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok, a couple of things.  We used stakes to plumb up the 4x4's on the left and right.  But, I bought a lot of 1x4's to use for furring for the metal roof and siding, so I just used those to plumb the center row of 4x4's.  Once the sacrete sets, we will remove those.  Also, the center rows of 4x4's, since I'm going to need kidding stalls, I put the row of 4x4's as load bearing instead of having trusses to bear the load of the span.  We will have (5) 8x6 stalls on the right.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> YAY!
> 
> Too bad the weather is going to be so awful the next few days! I know you have got to be excited and ready to keep on rolling!
> This is going to be great... I bet after it is all done you are going to say... "How did we do all this before?"
> The existing shed is a great place to add on to... looking forward to seeing the finished project!
> Of course next year you will be adding another...
> You know... more land=more goats=more buildings= more space=more oats
> 
> dangerous cycle you are in



Weather?.  We are drying this bad boy in tomorrow rain or shine.
I haven't finished posting what we did today.


----------



## Baymule

Barndominium!! A lovely goatie vacation spot in the heart of the North Carolina forest. When completed, the Barndominium will be the ultimate in luxury for goats and will have a special maternity area, complete with private rooms and warming heat lamps. An exclusive get away for expectant mothers with the best of the best onsite kid care. Openings are limited, register your pregnant does now at www.barndominiumforgoaties.doe NOW!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Okay, we got an early start this morning. Removed some of the temp bracing on the center so this was about 10am.



 



 



 

But, I had gotten all of the framing material on Wed, and I had to leave to go get the metal roofing and siding because Builders Discount closes at 1pm.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is what we got done when we stopped for lunch around 2pm


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, we  got some more done, but I took a few pics before it got dark.  Think I can get her dry tomorrow?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Seems we are getting a good break with weather today
Hoping for a productive day


----------



## jodief100

It looks great!!!!!!  So excited for you.  We need more barn space.  I told hubby if Mary and Joseph stop by we have to put them up in the house because there is no room in the stable.  The mangers are full of baby goats.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Baymule

jodief100 said:


> It looks great!!!!!!  So excited for you.  We need more barn space.  I told hubby if Mary and Joseph stop by we have to put them up in the house because there is no room in the stable.  The mangers are full of baby goats.


Well, THAT would change history, wouldn't it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

The plan was to get the barn finished in 3 days.  New Years Day, Saturday and Sunday.  Set your goal's high, and do the best you can. 

Well, we did the best we could but came up a little short.  Turns out that despite my statement otherwise, the weather did do us in.  We got a cold, hard rain set in around 3:00pm.  We had worked through a couple of showers, but finally enough was enough.  I don't think we would have quite finished anyway.  I figure there is about a half days work left.

Got all of the siding on, and the metal roof on one side.  Need to finish the roof, and then it will just be corner boards and trim.

Cough, cough.  I feel a sick day coming.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## SA Farm

Looks like you got a lot of work done despite the crappy weather!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice, glad you are close to being finished!  Here we have to wait till spring....we will be very cold this next week- temps are dropping into single and negative digits this coming week....brrrrrr


----------



## Baymule

That is looking great! I am sure a day off from work, bedrest, hot tea and wrapped up in a blanket, with a good book, will make you feel MUCH better!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was joking about taking the sick day to finish.  Besides, the cold weather would have been brutal, and I would not have had any help which would have made it harder to finish.

Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, so will look forward to getting things finished.


----------



## Baymule

Cold, rainy drizzle here too. I went to our new house to work on the floors, was going to stay until Saturday, but came home yesterday evening. Supposed to be getting an ice storm up there this weekend and I didn't want to stay for the party. Here's a link to my ramblings and rantings I post on TEG.

http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/

I have followed your transition to a bigger place with avid interest. You are way out in front of me, and have accomplished much more, but I'll catch up to you! I admire your fence and carport "barns" and especially the new barn addition you are working on now. Good job!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Cold, rainy drizzle here too. I went to our new house to work on the floors, was going to stay until Saturday, but came home yesterday evening. Supposed to be getting an ice storm up there this weekend and I didn't want to stay for the party. Here's a link to my ramblings and rantings I post on TEG.
> 
> http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/mobile-home-goddess.16253/
> 
> I have followed your transition to a bigger place with avid interest. You are way out in front of me, and have accomplished much more, but I'll catch up to you! I admire your fence and carport "barns" and especially the new barn addition you are working on now. Good job!



Thank you. That makes me feel good.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got it dry today.  Roof finished, ridge on, corner boards and trim.  So, it is basically finished except paint.  And then of course I have to do the stalls.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amazing what some folks can do in just a few days!


----------



## SA Farm

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice!


----------



## Baymule

I love it! My favorite picture is the last one, it's MOVE IN DAY!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Amazing what some folks can do in just a few days!



Amazing what you can do with the pressure of baby goats due starting in 5 weeks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I love it! My favorite picture is the last one, it's MOVE IN DAY!!!



Believe me they were freaked out for a few days with the air compressor and nail gun
But they are loving it now


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I understand that kind of pressure!  Congratulations on a great job and new kidding pens!


----------



## goatgurl

boy it all looks really great!  youall just did such a great job.  my girls are gonna be so jealous of the new private rooms and deluxe accommodations


----------



## jodief100

Looks great!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Heavy rains this morning and we found out this we definitely need to add gutters and downspouts, particularly on the left side, if you are looking from the front.  A gutter down that length with downspout at the back and then pipe the water around the back of the building.

Will probably put on right side as well, but the grade runs away from the building on that side so not as big a problem.


----------



## goatgurl

looked at your last picture and can see where the water would drain under the barn.  i put 250 gallon water collection totes under the spouts of my outbuilding to catch rain water and use it to water the garden and flowers.  would that work for you?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got gutters and downspouts up on one side today
Suppose to rain tomorrow
Got them on the side that needed them the worse so we will see if it helps
Was dark when I finished


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## OneFineAcre

So, we got gutters and downspouts on the left side up Saturday.  I've got the material for the right side but we didn't get them up yet.  Not too worried about that in that is not the problem, it falls off pretty good away from the building on the right side.

But, it rained pretty good Saturday night and the gutters did not solve the problem.  It was still raining Sunday morning and I had a chance to observe.  The gutters are doing what they are supposed to do, but that isn't the problem.  The problem is the water shedding off of the garage.






Very slight grade from there to the barn.





So, talked to my next door neighbor who is a concrete contractor.  Knock on wood, it supposed to be dry this week.  He is going to come Friday with his Bobcat and laser and cut some down by the fence to make to make the grade to the building a little higher.  He will also give it some fall from where you are looking to the back of the barn and around the back to channel the water in that direction.

And I'm getting 20 tons of screening to build up the floor in the barn, and build a walkway on the high traffic area around the side of the garage.

@Southern by choice  you mentioned something called "rock dust".  I asked and was told that some people call screening that.  It's basically rock, the largest pieces about the size of a match head down to the size of a grain of sand.  Didn't you say you saw that on the barn floors of one of the dairies you and @babsbag visited?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, sure hope you get your drainage issues solved!  But, sounds like you're 'on it'.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes. It was called rock dust... someone here told me Chapel Hill grit was the same... but I saw it and it didn't look like the  rockdust I have seen... I was going to ask @SheepGirl  to get a close up pic and what they called it when they ordered theirs.

For the drainage... would a french drain be better?
When we lived in another region we had a creek that would crest and we were always flooding... so were our neighbors... the slope was there already and he put in the french drains... our land was sopping wet for weeks and his was bone dry in a day or two. It was amazing! Simple to put in and not very expensive.

It looks great by the way! I know you will be so happy to be kidding in luxury!


----------



## Mike CHS

Water can be a pain and it never seems to quite run like we think it should.  

We had issues with runoff coming down the 500 foot grade directly above us and running under our house.  We tried all kinds of bandaids but wound up taking out 6' of dirt/limestone directly in front of and a little wider than our house and putting in a 4' retaining wall and about 20 yards of convrete for a raised drive to divert everthing away.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Water can be a pain and it never seems to quite run like we think it should.
> 
> We had issues with runoff coming down the 500 foot grade directly above us and running under our house.  We tried all kinds of bandaids but wound up taking out 6' of dirt/limestone directly in front of and a little wider than our house and putting in a 4' retaining wall and about 20 yards of convrete for a raised drive to divert everthing away.


Sure hope I don't have to do all that.  If so, the goats gonna have wet feet.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Yes. It was called rock dust... someone here told me Chapel Hill grit was the same... but I saw it and it didn't look like the  rockdust I have seen... I was going to ask @SheepGirl  to get a close up pic and what they called it when they ordered theirs.
> 
> For the drainage... would a french drain be better?
> When we lived in another region we had a creek that would crest and we were always flooding... so were our neighbors... the slope was there already and he put in the french drains... our land was sopping wet for weeks and his was bone dry in a day or two. It was amazing! Simple to put in and not very expensive.
> 
> It looks great by the way! I know you will be so happy to be kidding in luxury!



Gave some thought to doing some type of french drain.  But, I believe and my contractor believe that grading would be the best option.

He said it would only take about two hours to do the grading and use the bobcat to put the screening in the building.  He's just going to charge me for the actual two hours, most would say 4 hour minimum.

He's also saving me a lot on the screening.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looks nice, hope you get the drainage all fixed!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Gave some thought to doing some type of french drain.  But, I believe and my contractor believe that grading would be the best option.
> 
> He said it would only take about two hours to do the grading and use the bobcat to put the screening in the building.  He's just going to charge me for the actual two hours, most would say 4 hour minimum.
> 
> He's also saving me a lot on the screening.



We are doing the same here OFA.  French drains would be great here BUT one only knows what is under the land.  We would have a maze of drains... it would be crazy! We are fixin to get alot of dirt brought in to repair. We are doing just a makeshift shelter to move the goats so we can fix everything. Then when it is all done of course that is when we will end up moving


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We are doing the same here OFA.  French drains would be great here BUT one only knows what is under the land.  We would have a maze of drains... it would be crazy! We are fixin to get alot of dirt brought in to repair. We are doing just a makeshift shelter to move the goats so we can fix everything. Then when it is all done of course that is when we will end up moving


Hey
There's 200 acres for sale near me.  $1,695,000
Pretty good price for Wake County


----------



## Southern by choice

My friend just sent me a property 65 acres already has barns, all pastures fenced, hay fields ready to go... with house. $260,000.

one really BIG problem... house is way to small. 
Dh said we could just live in the barns... may as well with goats and puppies in our house probably wouldn't be much different.


That 200 acres... good investment for _YOU _though_ _


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> My friend just sent me a property 65 acres already has barns, all pastures fenced, hay fields ready to go... with house. $260,000.
> 
> one really BIG problem... house is way to small.
> Dh said we could just live in the barns... may as well with goats and puppies in our house probably wouldn't be much different.
> 
> 
> That 200 acres... good investment for _YOU _though_ _



It would be a good investment
Now I just need to hit the Powerball and I'm all on it


Where is the 65 acres at?
Get a camper and put the oldest kids in that
They'd probably love it


----------



## Southern by choice

I already deleted it.... it was North to  Northwest of Raleigh I think.
I don't know what county.

Forget the kids... I want my own camper!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I already deleted it.... it was North to  Northwest of Raleigh I think.
> I don't know what county.
> 
> Forget the kids... I want my own camper!


Me too on the camper
On a totally different subject
The hay situation
Went to get hay Sat
Big sign out front "all hay booked"
I had a bit of a panic
So I pull in get two rounds of coastal and my feed, paid him and then asked about the sign
He told me that if you aren't on his hay list he will not sell you hay
Not taking new clients
Biggest issue is with horse quality fescue
Most feed fescue unless it is a bred mare because coastal more likely to cause colic at least that's what some folks say
Right now if you aren't on somebody's list you are in a bind
I was going to go back this Sat to get two more bales but he told me not to worry about it felt like he had 30-45 days of coastal on hand
I found a guy that still has 300 bales of sheltered peanut hay and I'm getting two bales tomorrow
I can only haul two I may get two more Wednesday


----------



## SueD

Awesome!!! I live in Fuquay right now. Where are you right now? Im moving to the mountains though to start up a new life there. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## OneFineAcre

SueD said:


> Awesome!!! I live in Fuquay right now. Where are you right now? Im moving to the mountains though to start up a new life there. Congrats on the purchase.


We are in Zebulon
I drive to Fuquay to get alfalfa hay in the summer good local grown product
Got to be NC


----------



## OneFineAcre

@SueD 
When you move you need to come see us at the NC Mtn State Fair
We show there every year


----------



## SueD

I should probably come meet you while Im still here!!! Would love to see your goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

SueD said:


> I should probably come meet you while Im still here!!! Would love to see your goats.


We welcome farm visits
We probably have one every two or three weeks
Send me a pm or an email my address is on my website


----------



## Southern by choice

I am seeing that a lot this year with the hay. 
I also just saw our forecast for NC is suppose to be below average temps into April.
Great...  
That is something that does concern me about whether we move to the Mountains. Hay seems harder to come by.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I am seeing that a lot this year with the hay.
> I also just saw our forecast for NC is suppose to be below average temps into April.
> Great...
> That is something that does concern me about whether we move to the Mountains. Hay seems harder to come by.


I would definitely scout a hay source before I relocated


----------



## SueD

Southern by choice said:


> I am seeing that a lot this year with the hay.
> I also just saw our forecast for NC is suppose to be below average temps into April.
> Great...
> That is something that does concern me about whether we move to the Mountains. Hay seems harder to come by.


Where are you now and where in the mountains?


----------



## SueD

OneFineAcre said:


> We welcome farm visits
> We probably have one every two or three weeks
> Send me a pm or an email my address is on my website


Cool, that would be nice.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well, it never got dry enough this week to do any grading.  But, we did get a load of screening/process fill delivered this morning.  Neighbor brought over bobcat and it took about 2 hours to get it in and graded.  It darn near killed me. 

20 tons is about 13 cu yards.  Was enough to put about a 6" floor in new part, and first room of the old part.

We will find out tonight.  Over 2" of rain in forecast.  Starting to feel like I should have built an ark for the goats instead of a barn.


----------



## Southern by choice

Now is the screening just a fine dirt?  Are you putting rock dust over it?

Funny! The girls are like   it's raining! 
I have a lamancha in heat... she has been standing out in the rain all day by the buck fence  big dummy! I swear the Nigies are all looking at her like _really _


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Now is the screening just a fine dirt?  Are you putting rock dust over it?
> 
> Funny! The girls are like   it's raining!
> I have a lamancha in heat... she has been standing out in the rain all day by the buck fence  big dummy! I swear the Nigies are all looking at her like _really _



No, it's not dirt.  It's really fine rock.  
When I ask people around here what is Rock Dust, they don't know what to tell me.  Never heard of it.
Assuming it is a very fine rock.  So, that's what I got.
I'll scoop a handful and get a picture.
This came from Wake Stone in Knightdale.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

It's looking great! 

My next barn will be one that our mini loader/backhoe will fit in.


----------



## SueD

OneFineAcre said:


> Well, it never got dry enough this week to do any grading.  But, we did get a load of screening/process fill delivered this morning.  Neighbor brought over bobcat and it took about 2 hours to get it in and graded.  It darn near killed me.
> 
> 20 tons is about 13 cu yards.  Was enough to put about a 6" floor in new part, and first room of the old part.
> 
> We will find out tonight.  Over 2" of rain in forecast.  Starting to feel like I should have built an ark for the goats instead of a barn.
> 
> View attachment 6883
> 
> View attachment 6884
> 
> View attachment 6885
> 
> View attachment 6886
> 
> View attachment 6887
> 
> View attachment 6888



.......Looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is what we got from Wake Stone.  It's actually lighter in color than in the picture, a light gray instead of dark gray.  The light just isn't good in the picture.





When I google "Rock Dust" I see something for soil mineral remediation, so not sure if that's what you are talking about.

I talked to several people and they said a lot of people use this for what I'm using it for, livestock barns.  It compacts really good.

And this stuff is pretty cheap.  It cost more to deliver.  The rock was $3 per ton, $60 for 20 tons.  Delivery was $100.  So, $160 for a tandem dump truck load.

Good news is that it's been raining since noon, and the barn is dry. 

Bad news is the bobcat made a red hot mess in the yard.  But, that can be fixed later, assuming we ever get dry here.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that!  On my monitor the rocks look green....


----------



## Sweet Sue

OneFineAcre said:


> The plan was to get the barn finished in 3 days.  New Years Day, Saturday and Sunday.  Set your goal's high, and do the best you can.
> 
> Well, we did the best we could but came up a little short.  Turns out that despite my statement otherwise, the weather did do us in.  We got a cold, hard rain set in around 3:00pm.  We had worked through a couple of showers, but finally enough was enough.  I don't think we would have quite finished anyway.  I figure there is about a half days work left.
> 
> Got all of the siding on, and the metal roof on one side.  Need to finish the roof, and then it will just be corner boards and trim.
> 
> Cough, cough.  I feel a sick day coming.
> 
> View attachment 6387
> 
> View attachment 6388
> 
> View attachment 6389
> 
> View attachment 6390
> 
> View attachment 6391
> 
> View attachment 6392
> 
> 
> View attachment 6393
> 
> View attachment 6394


Looks great...


----------



## SheepGirl

Here is what we have... in our area it is called stone dust.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks for the pics! We are ordering Monday... it will be a local "grit". Vet neighbor uses this and said all the horse stables use it... we will give it a try. I hope it works. 

OFA how did you fare with all the rain last night? I know what you mean by the "ark". I am so ready to move. This am MUD everywhere. Gutters are not up on the moved buildings yet. Grrr... 

Just puts me in a bad mood!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 

Did great in the rain. 
It rained pretty steady from noon yesterday and everything was completely soaked by dark.  When I woke up this morning around 7 it was pouring down I mean cats an dogs as they say.  It was so bad, never when out until about 8:30.  We were supposed to get over 2in and some spots 3.

Barn is dry.



 


 



 


 



 



 

We put some pine shavings and a little wheat straw down in that first room of the original barn, and about 1/4 of the new for them to lay on.

Here is a pic of the "red hot mess" the skid steer loader made.



 

I took another picture of the "process fill" that we got.  That's what it says on the ticket from Wake Stone. You know I got to thinking about this, probably a lot of similar products with different names depending upon the quarry it comes from.  It looks like from the picture that @SheepGirl  put they may have a different type of rock common in her area used for aggregate. 

I know they take the big rocks and run through a crusher that breaks into smaller rocks.  They sift into different sizes.  I know you can get in 3/4" rocks down to 3/8" and a lot of people call that crush n' run, or crusher run.  When they sift that into 3/4 and 3/8" pieces I think what I got is what sifts through the smaller sifter.  Just my thoughts.   I left this inside last night and it dried out even more and I took the picture outside.  That in the barn looks darker because it is damp.  But, it did compact down real good.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think your right, the quarry wil have different names and different kid of stone for the region.

Yay for dry barn!
Our "barn" not really a barn... is dry it is just once you step put . 
See where just outside the barn is wet ... multiply it and then do it again. 

It all looks great... I bet it is so nice to have such a big place to "work" in!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think the most commonly used aggregate material around here are varieties of granite.  I found these pictures, I've seen both befoe.


----------



## Southern by choice

Are you going to wire it for light?
I will have to update my thread.. sorry I am kinda all up in your thread  
We are trying something a little different as each building we have done has had "something" about it that was not ideal.
Maybe I can get some pics and find my thread

The top pic looks a lot like what the grit is just pulverized, I saw the dust but DH is convinced we don't need that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yeah we are going to get building wired and lights


----------



## SheepGirl

I wish we would have electric in the barn but my mom doesnt want to deal with permits and the like. So im going to string christmas lights in the rafters of my barn


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, I took out the front wall of the existing barn today to make it more open.  There is a back wall that I took out to into the previous owners tractor shed, but it was too dark when I finished to take a picture.  Going for a more open space.





So, I sold a buck today.  Have been talking to these folks for a while.  Very nice people who are pretty serious about breeding goats.  They have Nigerians, Alpines, and a few Kiko/Boar crosses.  They have done their research and really liked Hank for his Rosasharn genetics.
Hank is an interesting story. This is the second time I've sold him.  The people who originally bought him had a difficult time their first kidding and decided they weren't going to breed, just have pet goats.  I wouldn't normally have take him back especially because I had retained a litter mate of his Moonshine for ourselves.  But, Moonshine won a GC and best of breed as a yearling and I thought that Hank was actually better looking.  I wanted to keep Hank and sell Moonshine but my lovely bride disagreed.

I had gotten quite attached to him, he is very , very friendly.

One Fine Acre Hanky Pank






Angel and Hank









Bye Hank  The buyers have agreed to show him Memorial Day weekend at the NCDGBA Show in Rocky Mt., NC>


----------



## SA Farm

I remember you posting about getting him back - hopefully this is the permanent home Hank's been waiting for!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks for the pics! We are ordering Monday... it will be a local "grit". Vet neighbor uses this and said all the horse stables use it... we will give it a try. I hope it works.
> 
> OFA how did you fare with all the rain last night? I know what you mean by the "ark". I am so ready to move. This am MUD everywhere. Gutters are not up on the moved buildings yet. Grrr...
> 
> Just puts me in a bad mood!


Did you get your grit?
We called at 7 am and the truck was here at 8


----------



## Southern by choice

Dh was suppose to call this am... 
Probably just as well no delivery today as it poured rain all morning and then rain off/ on all day.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Dh was suppose to call this am...
> Probably just as well no delivery today as it poured rain all morning and then rain off/ on all day.


Will it ever be dry again ?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Will it ever be dry again ?


I know... it is awful. 2 of the buildings we took down and relocated didn't have the gutters up yet it has been almost 2 weeks and just from that a whole other section that WAS grass is trampled and is now mud! 
I know you must be glad you got them up right away! 
Bad enough where the goats go in and out... I am ready to build them a deck.


----------



## Mike CHS

Just from reading about the water problems made me change my plans for my out buildings location.  Not to mention I have a small mountain of rock that came from our driveway excavation that I was going to use as fill for an eroded ditch.  I think now that I'm going to use it at the entrance to the barn.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here's a better picture of taking out that back wall and opening the space up.







We got the first kidding stall in today, less the gate.  I have to skip church tomorrow and get the gate done, and when Maurine and Rachel get home keep on working on the others.  I can't do this by myself.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clara Belle is on day 142.  She is a first freshener who is 2 years 4 months old.  She is way behind in our book.  We put her with a buck when she was 13 months old but she didn't settle and we didn't realize she had not.  So, now she's fat Clara Belle.  All of our others were bred to kid in March and April, but we went ahead and bred her earlier than normal.  The plan is to breed her again around the first of May so she will freshen a 2nd time before the State Fair.  Her mom Zamia is our best goat.  She has a similar shaped udder and those incredibly plumb teats like her mom.  Hope she's half as good.  Clipped her udder and backside today.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so what size is your stall? 

 with Clara Belle


----------



## OneFineAcre

The stalls are 6x8


Hens and Roos said:


> so what size is your stall?
> 
> with Clara Belle


the stalls are 6x8


----------



## goatgurl

day 143 and counting.  looks like clara belle is going to get to initiate the first kidding stall.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Love the barn. Kidding stall is like what I want for next year in a separate barn for the prego does.  Looking forward to all the baby pics!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Looks great! 

Next year I'm going to need some dedicated kidding stalls. We are playing musical goat shelters this year. Last year we had a huge 12x12 horse stall that we divided - but the horse we boarded came back.

And yay for Clara Belle! Those are going to be some spoiled kids until you get more.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the 2nd stall built and the gate for the first one.






So, I got to this point and realized I was out of fence staples, and when I got the hinges for the gate I didn't get the latch. So, Clara Belle made a big change in 8 hours today.  Udder got tighter and her foo foo really swelled up.  So, she's day 143 and still had her ligs but I figured I better go get a latch.









So, I've got some time now since after Clara Belle we are good until March.  Gate operates as smooth as butter.


----------



## Southern by choice

We just did the same thing... hinges but forgot the latches and the u-bolts... so many trips to Lowes and TSC 

Stalls look great! You must be pretty excited about this kidding!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Everything looks great!  Good luck with Clara Bell - can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clara Belle is day 144
Not going to do a kidding thread now since no one else is due for a month
Ours have always kidded on day 146 plus or minus 1 day
I guess we will see
We need does this year
We have 4 people already who want does but we aren't taking reservations for specific animals


----------



## Hens and Roos

and


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Sending pink thoughts your way...


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Any news and/or pics???


----------



## OneFineAcre

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Any news and/or pics???



I was going to wait until she kidded to update, but since you asked 
When I was feeding yesterday afternoon, that baby was kicking up a storm, you could keep seeing that bump on her side.
Ligament was completely gone on one side of the tail head and softened on the other this morning which is day 147.
It will happen today or tonight.
I'm betting it's a single.  They usually go longer.


----------



## Sweetened

Im waiting with you!


----------



## Southern by choice

I hope she has twins. I hate it when a FF has a whopping single... and of course it ends up with danglies.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I hope she has twins. I hate it when a FF has a whopping single... and of course it ends up with danglies.



I hope so too.


----------



## luvmypets

Following!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I'm fond of 'fat Clara Belle.' I smile every time I read a thread about her. I'm hoping she comes through with at least twins for you...doelings for sure!


----------



## OneFineAcre

No update
Put her in stall this am
Maurine said she could feel both ligs this pm
We let her out this pm
She doesn't think she will go tonight but putting her back in stall and putting out baby monitor
I tell you I bet it is a single they go longer
She'll go tonight it's 19 degrees


----------



## babsbag




----------



## OneFineAcre

Just set up the monitor
Works great 
I went out and said ahhhh ahhhh
Ahhhhh I'm having a baby ahhhh


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> No update
> Put her in stall this am
> Maurine said she could feel both ligs this pm
> We let her out this pm
> She doesn't think she will go tonight but putting her back in stall and putting out baby monitor
> I tell you I bet it is a single they go longer
> She'll go tonight it's 19 degrees




Better than 7 degrees!!


----------



## Southern by choice

OFA if you are having a baby something is dreadfully wrong 
Now if Clara Belle is the the world is good! 

     just love this part! 

Pics are a must! Hoping for PINK!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> OFA if you are having a baby something is dreadfully wrong
> Now if Clara Belle is the the world is good!
> 
> just love this part!
> 
> Pics are a must! Hoping for PINK!


I would bet money it's a single but I hope I'm wrong
But if it is ..... Please be a girl
We are due a girl year
Reminder of last year 10 boys 5 girls
Mother Nature owes me big time


----------



## Southern by choice

I am still hoping twins for her/you and at least 1 doe!  Come on... she needs to make up for the time lost! LOL 

Where is she in her labor?


----------



## OneFineAcre

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I'm fond of 'fat Clara Belle.' I smile every time I read a thread about her. I'm hoping she comes through with at least twins for you...doelings for sure!


Even though I'm "bustin" on her when I call her Fat Clara Belle I'm very fond of her too
Her "fatness" is our fault


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I am still hoping twins for her/you and at least 1 doe!  Come on... she needs to make up for the time lost! LOL
> 
> Where is she in her labor?


She's not in labor at all
We just put her in stall with her mom just so she wouldn't be upset


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm sleeping in guest room
You can hear Miley barking in monitor


----------



## Southern by choice

So your "on call" tonight! 
How can I get my DH to do that?


----------



## luvmypets

Thinking *PINK *for you!!!!


----------



## babsbag

I want to know how to get my DH to do that too. He sleeps through ALL of it.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...I'm the one setting the alarm...and only wake DH IF something is happening....LOL...good luck and hoping for lots of baby girls for you :_


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## OneFineAcre

We are on high alert today
Ligs completely gone last night at 11
She's going any time now
Good day for it too
Dry and mild temperature


----------



## Southern by choice

and does...2...


----------



## OneFineAcre

She is definitely having some contractions at this point 
She squatted to pee a few minute ago and passed some amniotic fluid
Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## luvmypets

Thinking pink!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for an uncomplicated delivery and lots of PINK!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

She starting to push


----------



## OneFineAcre

One boy so far


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another boy


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's it folks
Two boys
But they are healthy and strong
Mom did great
Nice easy delivery


----------



## luvmypets

Aw thinking pink for the rest of your season! Picture??


----------



## OneFineAcre

luvmypets said:


> Aw thinking pink for the rest of your season! Picture??


I got a bunch
I'll post tonight


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on an easy delivery!   Seems to be a boy year...


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad the kidding went well! 
2 boys   well at least there are healthy and maybe at least one will be a good show buck. 

I just want to know where the pics are?  I mean really .. it's been 1hr and 10 minutes already!


----------



## goatboy1973

Congrats!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Like I said, two healthy baby boys.  I appreciate all of the wishes for pink, but it didn't work out that way.  But, I'm going to look at it this way.  Last year, my first two were girls and I ended the year with 10 boys and 5 girls.  This year my first two are boys..... 

This was a picture I took this morning.  Very nice udder for a first freshener.






Standing on my barn debris.




So today was Maurine's birthday and her mother brought us lunch.  We were finishing up and she told Rachel to go out and check on her, mostly because we had something to talk about that we didn't want her to hear.  Rachel came back in and said she yelled and had some stuff coming out.  We went out and she did have a bubble sticking out.  About 5 minutes later she pushed like 4 times in a row and Maurine went in there with her.  She made one big push and it was over. 












10 minutes later and a couple of pushes and the other one was out. 





I've got some more pictures I took a little later.  I'll get them on in a few minutes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, they're precious!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

One was 3-2 oz the other 3-7 oz.


----------



## babsbag

They are so tiny, I have only BIG goats so I only get to see the itty bittys in pictures. Congratulations on the cute boys.


----------



## norseofcourse

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## luvmypets

Yep im hooked!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Like I said, she picked a great day to have babies.  Current temp is 46 degrees.  They are strong, nursing really well.  Did you notice in the pic when the second kid was born the first one was already standing up.?


----------



## Sweetened

So beautiful! Congratulations on twins. Sprry they were boys, im sure thats the way we will go as well lol


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congrats on you two boys!  They are beautiful. Just so cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The boys are doing great today.  The kidding stall seems to be perfect size for Nigerians


----------



## OneFineAcre

Update
I can actually see "Fat Clara Belles" hip bones today
Can't tell you when the last time that happened
She actually is already resembling a dairy goat
I bet those two boys will work some of that fat off of her


----------



## Sweetened

What precious pictures!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## goatgurl

Good news, twins...bad news both boys.  no matter, they are cute as bugs ears, congratulations.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So adorable!  Looks like Clara Belle did an awesome job for a FF.  Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Still Jealous


----------



## OneFineAcre

Boys are doing great
Forgot to mention they had horn buds when they were born and they are growing every day
Looks like we are disbudding this weekend


----------



## goatgurl

disbudding... my least favorite job in the goat world!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> disbudding... my least favorite job in the goat world!!


X10


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amen...looks like I'll be doing it this weekend also...


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Aw, congrats! So far with all our boys I've always consoled myself that at least they were all twins and not singles! They are super cute.


----------



## Southern by choice

Which one are you liking better so far? 
They sure are cute, love that band!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Which one are you liking better so far?
> They sure are cute, love that band!


Weird 3 generations all with the white band
We aren't keeping either of them 
Not sure yet if we will sell any of them as bucks
Probably not unless someone contacts us who really wants one
Although it does appear that Clara Belle is very similar to her mom


----------



## OneFineAcre

Has anyone ever had a dry doe get mastitis?
This is our first case of mastitis ever 
She's been dry for over two months
We have a sample to get a culture done but no question it's mastitis
I've got some pictures I'll post when I can
We milked out the fluids and gave an antibiotic teat infusion
No fever so hopefully we caught in time


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No, that is strange. I know it can happen but its not something I usually think about. What symptoms is she showing? Maybe give her some tomorrow next time you go to dry her up?

Sorry you are dealing with this. Hopefully it wont be to bad and doesn't damage her udder.

Mastitis SUCKS


----------



## OneFineAcre

We gave her Tomorrow when we dried her


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Has anyone ever had a dry doe get mastitis?
> This is our first case of mastitis ever
> She's been dry for over two months
> We have a sample to get a culture done but no question it's mastitis
> I've got some pictures I'll post when I can
> We milked out the fluids and gave an antibiotic teat infusion
> No fever so hopefully we caught in time



Never known anyone to have a dry doe end up with it... bacteria is the cause so it can happen just so unusual. 
What made you suspect it? 
How is the doe doing? 

Really stinks sorry you have to deal with it, hopefully it will clear up quickly with no issues.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Never known anyone to have a dry doe end up with it... bacteria is the cause so it can happen just so unusual.
> What made you suspect it?
> How is the doe doing?
> 
> Really stinks sorry you have to deal with it, hopefully it will clear up quickly with no issues.


If you look at pic you can see why we knew there was a problem
She was completely dry
Dr C said it was not common but not exactly rare 
Could have been prompted by an injury like someone stepping on her
Or hormonal she didn't settle this fall and we haven't been able to get her bred
She has stealth heats


----------



## Southern by choice

I was writing as you posted the pics. 
Awwww that stinks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Milked this out of her
This is all we collected to culture 
Got a lot more goop on a puppy pad


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I was writing as you posted the pics.
> Awwww that stinks.


Weird hunghhh?
Dry doe???


----------



## OneFineAcre

We milked all of the fluid out and infused with Tomorrow 
No fever so let's hope for the best


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@OneFineAcre 

You should consider putting this in its own thread. Not many people are aware of dry does getting mastitis. Who knows, it could really help someone in the future. 

Why did you use Tomorrow instead of Today? Are you going to keep milking her out? Just curious.  

Hopefully she will get over this quickly


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre
> 
> You should consider putting this in its own thread. Not many people are aware of dry does getting mastitis. Who knows, it could really help someone in the future.
> 
> Why did you use Tomorrow instead of Today? Are you going to keep milking her out? Just curious.
> 
> Hopefully she will get over this quickly


Tomorrow is stronger than Today
It has a longer withdrawal time
Today is more for an animal in production and the shorter withdrawal time means they are back in production sooner 
In this case withdrawal is not an issue


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre
> 
> You should consider putting this in its own thread. Not many people are aware of dry does getting mastitis. Who knows, it could really help someone in the future.
> 
> Why did you use Tomorrow instead of Today? Are you going to keep milking her out? Just curious.
> 
> Hopefully she will get over this quickly


Are we going to keep milking her out?
Don't know 
Vet told us to milk her out today 
Not sure if we will continue to do so


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre
> 
> You should consider putting this in its own thread. Not many people are aware of dry does getting mastitis. Who knows, it could really help someone in the future.
> 
> Why did you use Tomorrow instead of Today? Are you going to keep milking her out? Just curious.
> 
> Hopefully she will get over this quickly


And..,, it is tricky infusing a Nigeriam 
Had to get Maurines reading glasses 
I would have been useless


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh I bet THAT was fun





Poor girl (goat) I bet she wasn't very happy


----------



## babsbag

My only doe with mastitis had it when she was drying up, so not exactly dry. Sorry you are having to deal with this. You said you started her on antibiotics already but I would get that culture done ASAP. For me I wanted to know what it wasn't so I only had them check for myco which was negative but like a dummy I didn't have them find out what it was. The doe recovered but did lose the use of 1/2 of her udder, pretty sure it was from scar tissue.

There is some herbal stuff you can get from Fir Meadow to help with scar tissue and other problems, might want to contact her about additional treatments. Wish I had followed through with that.

Hope this ends well


----------



## bonbean01

X 2!!!  Hoping this ends well!!!


----------



## babsbag

My information is that you milk them out everyday all day, as many times as you can. The more you get that yuck out of her and the more you keep the orifices open the better off she will be. I have heard of people milking them 4 and 5 times a day. Also massaging her udder with peppermint infused cream will help with congestion.

The only antibiotics that will do much good are the ones that are infused into the udder, systemic ones are pretty useless.

I may be telling you something you are already doing, but get the culture done, it is critical to know what you are fighting.


----------



## OneFineAcre

If Rollins is open tomorrow we will take it
Presidents' Day


----------



## Hens and Roos

Can you explain more about the medicine- Today and Tomorrow- DH remembers this from when he grew up on a dairy farm but not enough to explain.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Can you explain more about the medicine- Today and Tomorrow- DH remembers this from when he grew up on a dairy farm but not enough to explain.


Tomorrow is cephapirin benzathine.  It is a type of antibiotic I guess.  It comes in a 12x10ml syringe with a very small nipple that you insert into the orifice of the teat and infuse the medicine directly into the udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

A little more information, I was on my phone last night.
The doe with mastitis is Minnie, my daughter Rachel's pet.  She is 6 years old and one of the first goats we got.  She's the only unregistered animal we have now.  She's a good little goat, never gets' to skinny never gets' too fat.  She's a decent milker.

So @Goat Whisperer mentioned treating with Tomorrow when drying off.  We hadn't normally been doing that but we did with Minnie and one other doe this year.
You remember I mentioned that we participated in the research project at NC State where they tested for Staph aureus?  Well none of ours tested positive for Staph aureus, but Minnie and another tested positive for Coagulase negative staph. 
The professor who was the grad students advisor who was doing the study said it was a fairly benign strain of staph (at least as benign as any staph can be) and both he and our vet recommended that we treat both of them with Tomorrow when we dried them off.
Apparently didn't help Minnie.

So, the vet told us to milk her out twice a day and treat with Tomorrow each time.

So, hopefully she'll be OK.  She has no temp and is acting normal.  Wasn't pleasant for her milking that goop out or infusing her teat.

I don't know if Rollins is open tomorrow.  The university is open for Presidents Day, but not sure about the rest of the state.


----------



## bonbean01

Hoping she will be okay!!!  The woman in me reading this is saying...ouch, ouch, ouch!  That poor girl!


----------



## goatboy1973

Congrats on the kiddos!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rollins was open today, so we got the sample over to culture.  Let's see what we are dealing with.
Minnie looked better even the next day.  We got a lot less "goop" out of her and obviously less swelling.
Vet told us to keep milking her until there were no more clumps in it.  It' getting clearer every time we milk her.  It will probably only take a couple more times. Let's just hope for the best.


----------



## babsbag

Glad to hear it is looking better. Milking out a doe with mastitis is one of the nastiest things I have had to do. The one I was milking had clumps like cottage cheese and it smelled disgusting.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hoping it all clears up quickly.
Since this is brand new to you, never having this before, how will you know if there is permanent damage? Or will you?
@babsbag  do you know?
Is it dependent on the kind of bacteria?


----------



## babsbag

I think the only way you will know is when she freshens again. I probably could have done better with mine if I had known what I was doing. I blame myself for her scar tissue. I am sure I put the teat cannula in to far and probably added to the scar tissue problem. (things you do late at night on weekend) I should have milked her out longer too, I stopped thinking she was over the mastitis only to find out a month later that it was back so probably never gone.

She also had clumps so big that I had to insert the cannula frequently to clear the orifice and I am sure that didn't help either. If I had to do it again I would be much more diligent in treatments and I would also use the Udder Blast from Fir Meadows in addition to the Tomorrow. And I would milk her " til the cows come home"...until she freshened again...if needed.

I will say that she has raised twins and triplets with no problems since then. Her one side fills up but you can't get anything out and then after a month or so it stops producing. She has a HORRIBLE udder to start with so this really didn't help but she used to milk to beat the band, but udder longevity was not in her future.

 This is her last freshening, she gave me triplet does so she can retire. Her daughter from last year has a really nice udder as a yearling FF.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Minnie is looking better.  I think we have milked her and treated for the last time tonight.  No clumps in what we milked out and not much at all.  That side is still bigger than the other, but not as much.

Here's a question for my fellow Dairy goat breeders.  Do you give Tomorrow when you dry off as normal protocol?  @babsbag @Southern by choice ?

Like I said we did for Minnie and Taffy this year because of the study, but had not been doing this as normal protocol.
Maurine said when she worked at the dairy at State they always gave cows Tomorrow when they dried them off.  

We just never had, but are thinking we should going forward.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've never worried about keeping babies warm in that we plan ours to kid in Mar and  April to avoid the issue.  But, we bred Clara Belle to kid in Feb to try to breed her twice this year, and it seems that Global Warming is making NC colder.
They are just over a week old and we had a couple of nights  this week get to 16 degrees.  They seemed to be doing fine, but it not getting any warmer during the day and last night was not only cold but kind of wet and humid all day.  So, one of the new boys was shivering this morning and couldn't seem to shake it.  Started to get worried about him.  We checked his temp all day long, but it stayed fine and he was still nursing fine.
Made a couple of @Sweetened sweaters.  And, we had one of those clamp on lights from Lowes.  I used zip ties to secure it to make double sure it couldn't fall down on the hay.  The bulb is a 125 watt interior flood light, not a heat bulb.  Put it at a height so you could just barely feel the warmth where they are laying. I don't want to warm them too much.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Minnie is looking better.  I think we have milked her and treated for the last time tonight.  No clumps in what we milked out and not much at all.  That side is still bigger than the other, but not as much.
> 
> Here's a question for my fellow Dairy goat breeders.  Do you give Tomorrow when you dry off as normal protocol?  @babsbag @Southern by choice ?
> 
> Like I said we did for Minnie and Taffy this year because of the study, but had not been doing this as normal protocol.
> Maurine said when she worked at the dairy at State they always gave cows Tomorrow when they dried them off.
> 
> We just never had, but are thinking we should going forward.



We do not. It is definitely worth looking at all the info. The one thing I do wonder about is that in all these years you have never had a case yet the one case you had was one you treated. I do wonder if in the case of the small farm dairy if it is already much cleaner than large facilities and less risk... and by inserting the tube might be exposing the teat to the bacteria... I guess if the teat was thoroughly washed, tip cleaned with alcohol etc it may be safe... 

Just thinking out loud... not really a very coherent thought I guess.  I am looking at all the does you have bred and milked and nothing... then one. I do find the study interesting. Through the DHIR testing I think the somatic cell count data is recorded (I can't remember) that would be a great baseline and then to see what those numbers are at the end of lactation.

All very interesting and a great food for thought thread.
Curious to see what Babs does.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We do not. It is definitely worth looking at all the info. The one thing I do wonder about is that in all these years you have never had a case yet the one case you had was one you treated. I do wonder if in the case of the small farm dairy if it is already much cleaner than large facilities and less risk... and by inserting the tube might be exposing the teat to the bacteria... I guess if the teat was thoroughly washed, tip cleaned with alcohol etc it may be safe...
> 
> Just thinking out loud... not really a very coherent thought I guess.  I am looking at all the does you have bred and milked and nothing... then one. I do find the study interesting. Through the DHIR testing I think the somatic cell count data is recorded (I can't remember) that would be a great baseline and then to see what those numbers are at the end of lactation.
> 
> All very interesting and a great food for thought thread.
> Curious to see what Babs does.



We are really wondering if she was injured, had her udder stepped on or something. ?  I don't know, Maurine wanted to do DHIR, but I think I have been able to talk her our of it.  All we need is another commitment.


----------



## babsbag

I do not treat with Tomorrow when I dry them off and last year I asked my vet, who raises goats as well, if there was something I should do when I am done with those heavy producers for the year and she said "no; just stop the grain and if they look miserable milk them a little to make them comfortable and taper off"

As a future dairy owner mastitis scares me to death. I use a milking machine now and the inflations go in bleach water in between does but when the dairy is up and running I will probably wear gloves too.


How about one of those warming barrels for your kids?  I will be buying radiant heaters for the new barn. They can be hung from the rafters on chains so you can change the height or they can be mounted on a wall.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I do not treat with Tomorrow when I dry them off and last year I asked my vet, who raises goats as well, if there was something I should do when I am done with those heavy producers for the year and she said "no; just stop the grain and if they look miserable milk them a little to make them comfortable and taper off"
> 
> As a future dairy owner mastitis scares me to death. I use a milking machine now and the inflations go in bleach water in between does but when the dairy is up and running I will probably wear gloves too.
> 
> 
> How about one of those warming barrels for your kids?  I will be buying radiant heaters for the new barn. They can be hung from the rafters on chains so you can change the height or they can be mounted on a wall.


I like those warming barrels too. But we had to do something today.  I've always had the attitude that they are goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I do not treat with Tomorrow when I dry them off and last year I asked my vet, who raises goats as well, if there was something I should do when I am done with those heavy producers for the year and she said "no; just stop the grain and if they look miserable milk them a little to make them comfortable and taper off"
> 
> As a future dairy owner mastitis scares me to death. I use a milking machine now and the inflations go in bleach water in between does but when the dairy is up and running I will probably wear gloves too.
> 
> 
> How about one of those warming barrels for your kids?  I will be buying radiant heaters for the new barn. They can be hung from the rafters on chains so you can change the height or they can be mounted on a wall.



We've always taken the minimalist attitude as well.  But, like I said my wife worked at a dairy and they always treated


----------



## Sweetened

Awh! They are so easy to make since polar fleece doesnt fray! Cut a square and two holes, done! If you want to get super fancy you can sew an extra belly band on as well and a button on the chest. Next year i plan to do that. It works well here because of the cold, and it doesnt lose insualtion value when wet.

I found one of the babies this morning snuggled in with the cats, he had wriggled or been pushed through a divider and had lost his coat. -23c and still waaarm to the touch.


----------



## babsbag

Did you get the results of the culture from Minnie?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Did you get the results of the culture from Minnie?


Yes
I can't get online to access the report right now
It wasn't anything nasty


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Did you get the results of the culture from Minnie?


@babsbag
This is what it says:

" Capnocytophaga species constitute part of the normal oral microflora of humans and animals and are regarded as opportunistic pathogens.  In vitro susceptibility testing of Capnocytophaga is complicated by their relatively slow growth rate and fastidious nutritional requirements"

Edited to add:
I googled and a type of this bacteria is a common cause of infection from dog and cat bites.


----------



## babsbag

I have never ever heard of that one, definitely not one of the usual mastitis causing organisms. Fastidious nutritional requirements...so they are picky opportunistic bacteria. Maybe your thought of an injury causing this was correct.  Thank you for the update and hope she has fully recovered.


----------



## OneFineAcre

On Feb 14th we noticed our dry doe Minnie was swollen on one side of her udder.  We treated her for a week with Tomorrow and she is much better now.

Before.




 

Today



 

I sure hope she doesn't have any problem with that side of her udder going forward.  She didn't settle, so she isn't bred now.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad she is looking better.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thanks
She' sure shedding back there.  She has such a thick undercoat.
Hey, maybe since she is shedding means spring is around the corner.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad to hear back. Will you need to test the milk again or is that just the normal course of treatment?

Glad you shared this, good thing to know and keep watch for on any doe that is drying off as well as a dry doe.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Glad to hear back. Will you need to test the milk again or is that just the normal course of treatment?
> 
> Glad you shared this, good thing to know and keep watch for on any doe that is drying off as well as a dry doe.



I don't know 

Might not be a bad idea the next time she is milk to test for somatic cell count at intervals.

That would be a good thing about doing DHIR testing, they test for somatic cell count.


----------



## babsbag

She looks like she has recovered just fine and hoping no problems in the future.


----------



## babsbag

@OneFineAcre 

Are you doing DHIR testing this year? I chickened out this time, maybe next year when I am milking for the dairy. Right now I am just too busy and don't milk consistently; one big advantage of dam raised kids, they milk when I don't want to.  I won't be able to do that when the dairy is done so I might as well go on test. I will have to find a meter though, weighing each doe's milk individually isn't happening.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Haven't updated in a while.  Been real busy with the kidding thread.
I thought I would post some pictures of my kidding stalls.  We have 4 of the 5 we planned finished.
They're all full.And we have moved 4 out of the stalls.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice looking


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we decided tonight that Cookie and her yearling Mollie are going to a new home
Cookie is 4 yo and one of our first kids
We are going to keep her kid from this year with Fortunato
We think we have a good match for a new home


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope it goes well , that must be hard seeing she was one of your first but knowing she will go to a good home helps.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Hens and Roos  asked on her kidding thread how do people evaluate young kids to determine which are keepers and which bucklings should be left intact as breeders and which should be wethered and how do you evaluate you milkers

It's hard to judge a really young kid and we tend to keep ours longer because you can tell more about them when they are older.

So, I thought I would share some thoughts.  I am by no means an expert on this, but I have learned a little bit over the last few years.  There are a lot of things that go into making a good goat.  Is she an easy keeper, does she kid easy, does she have an issue with parasites.
But, this is just from a physical standpoint.

And remember one thing.  Every goat has flaws, none are perfect.  My best goat has a noticeable flaw.

For young goats you are generally looking at what would be classified in a show as general appearance.  Feet and legs.  First, you like to see a nice level topline or even a goat that's a little uphill.  You also like to see a nice curve to the back leg from the pinbone to the hock.













You don't want a goat that's "posty" in that back leg, meaning it's too straight and doesn't have enough curve, because it is going to get staighter as they grow taller.  If they start without enough curve it will get too straight and they will walk stiff looking in the back.  Plus a  doe will not hold up over time carrying and raising kids.

It's kind of the same with a level topline because as a goat ages, has babies and her belly get's naturally bigger and lower you don't want a goat with a swayed back.

You want a level topline on a kid because you want her to look like this when she is 6 and has freshened 6 times.  Ginger is a little "posty" in her back legs, but not as bad as it looks in this pic.  Another thing about this picture of Ginger.
If she's long and strong, you can't go wrong






Nice curve in from pinbone to hocks.





Like I said, my best goat has a flaw.  Zamia has a dip in her chime which is the area along the back between the withers and the loin.  I think I'll keep her anyway. 





You want to look at how a kids feet look.  In these pictures these pictures both of these goats front feet "toe out" as I call it.









You want your goat to have a good base underneath her front legs square.  This is a senior but something to look for in kids and juniors too.






More to follow.


----------



## OneFineAcre

On the subject of feet.  You want to look at how a goat walks on their hooves.  This goat sets back on his pasterns or is "weak" in the pasterns.





This is his daughter.  She does too a little bit in this picture.  But, she is due tomorrow and sometimes a doe sits back on her pasterns a little bit late in pregnancy because you know how they lose their ligaments?  All of their tendons loosen a little bit.  We will watch how she looks after she kids and selenium sometimes helps.





This buck is better.





And with kids and Juniors you want to look for a correct shape and space from pins to hocks to have space for an udder.  It's good to if they have good teat size at this age.





These are some images from how goats are appraised.





Strength and rump width.
Disregarding Gingers wide belly, from her withers to the outside of her rump she is wider.  She also has good rump width.  Zamia does too.









Coleus, not as good.





But under dairyness Coleus has a long slender neck that blends well into her shoulder.





Good rump angle



 



A few more to go.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Coleus has a nice medial suspensory ligament, nice udder arch, good teat placement.  And, if her back leg wasn't kicked back in the second picture there would be about 1/3 in front of her leg, 1/3 behind her leg, and 1/3 covered by her leg.  But, notice in the second picture her foreudder doesn't blend that smoothly into her abdomen.  She still has a very good udder.

And one thing about showing a goat.  I've noticed that some people when they set their goat up, they want to place their rear legs too far back, like Coleus is standing in this picture.






 



 

Like I said, you want about 1/3 in front of leg, 1/3 covered by the leg, and 1/3 behind the leg.



 

This is Zamia.  In this picture, she was a second freshener and was 8 months into lactation.  But, you can tell she has a good arch, good medial suspensory ligament, and excellent teats.



 

And one last thing, you don't want a "fleshy" udder.  One of the best ways to tell that is how flat a doe milks out.  Zamia is my best in that regard.
This picture is when we milked her out from the pic above.



 

Well, there is a lot more but that's some of the basics.

@Hens and Roos I hope that helps.


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks for sharing, it is appreciated.  Is there an Standard of Perfection book for goats like there is for chickens and rabbits?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> thanks for sharing, it is appreciated.  Is there an Standard of Perfection book for goats like there is for chickens and rabbits?


I'm not aware of a standard of perfection
But if you research on linear appraisal you can find info on how they are scored
We are having our herd appraised by ADGA in June


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Most breed associations have a standard - but not exactly a Standard of Perfection like for chickens/rabbits.  Here is a link to the one that NDGA has....it's rather generic but...

http://www.ndga.org/ndga-breed-standard.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> thanks for sharing, it is appreciated.  Is there an Standard of Perfection book for goats like there is for chickens and rabbits?


One thing about rump angle
Nigerians as a breed do not have as level a rump as the standards


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Thanks for sharing all these descriptions! Very educational! Nice pictures too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh my gosh
We are getting hail the size of golf balls


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh my gosh
> We are getting hail the size of golf balls



really  ... nothing here yet thankfully


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh wow...I saw the line of storms heading your way when I looked at radar earlier this evening.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Time to add more fencing .
When we first moved in last summer we fenced areas 1 and 2. Time to do area 3.  I've already had a carport installed there this winter for hay storage, so animals in there will have some shelter. Hoping to get the project kicked off soon will update.




This is the area


 

So, the farmers market my wife has started and is managing is opening next weekend, May 2nd.
She just got the new sign set up.


 

And she has signed on a number of large corporate sponsors.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So who will get area 3- bucks, doe or kids or?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> So who will get area 3- bucks, doe or kids or?


It's going to be mainly for rotating in for grazing. It's about the best grass on the property . I may have to move some kids there for awhile.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yayyy!! We got the confirmation of our Linear Appraisal from ADGA this weekend.
It is scheduled for June 13th at 1pm and we are the host farm.  I'm not aware at this point if anyone else will be bringing animals or not.
Found out our appraiser is from Northern California.
@babsbag  her name is Jennifer Tereba was wondering if you might be familiar with her or not?
She's a school teacher.  What a cool summer job that would be for a school teacher who was a goat lover, to travel to the other side of the country and visit goat farms.


So, Maurine's big day with the opening of the Farmers Market was this past Saturday.  It was a huge success.  Good crowds and happy vendors.  Most produce vendors were conservative with how much they brought and ended up selling out.  The big strawberry farm ran out and went back and got more.  We know of one produce vendor who sold $850 worth.  All of the vendors were very happy. 



















My lovely wife who made it all happen.






So, we like to drink fresh squeezed Orangeade at our house.  We call them a "Cup of Sunshine".  So, my daughter Rachel had the idea that we should sell homeade orangeade and lemonade at the Farmers Market.

So, I financed her little endeavor.  A couple of heavy duty commercial type squeezers, the booth rental, oranges, lemons, sugar cups and ice and we were in businesss.

I was against it at first, because I thought it would just be more work for me.
But, we actually hired two teenage girls from the community to help.  We paid them $8/hr.  I figured if we could at least make enough to pay them then we would at least be giving a couple of kids a chance at a job, because it is real hard for teenagers to find part time jobs.

$330 in sales the first day.

So we had enough to pay Rachel and the other two girls $50 each, and came out a little ahead.






My little "apprentice" Rachel


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great, glad to hear things went very well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sounds like fun! Glad things are working out for you, and that the farmers market went so well!


----------



## BrownSheep




----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!  Congrats to your little entrepreneur!


----------



## GLENMAR

Looks like fun. Your new place is looking great. We are skipping Linear Appraisal this year. 
Hoping to get back to it next summer.


----------



## babsbag

Congrats on the success of the market. When I get the dairy done I will be hitting those places as a vendor. Not sure how to milk goats AND have time to sell product but will work on that. 330 on the juice, that is awesome; way to go.

I do know the name Jennifer Tereba, she has judged many of our goat shows, but I am having a hard time putting a face with the name so I can't say that I know her...it is more that I know OF her.  Popular name around here for sure.

Hope your appraisals go well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congrats on the success of the market. When I get the dairy done I will be hitting those places as a vendor. Not sure how to milk goats AND have time to sell product but will work on that. 330 on the juice, that is awesome; way to go.
> 
> I do know the name Jennifer Tereba, she has judged many of our goat shows, but I am having a hard time putting a face with the name so I can't say that I know her...it is more that I know OF her.  Popular name around here for sure.
> 
> Hope your appraisals go well.



Of course on the internet you can find about anyone.
Her farm was Liberty Ranch and she has merged with Starlet Lace and the new farm is Cadence Dairy Goats.

http://cadencedairygoats.webs.com/

Toggenburgs, Saanens, LaManchas and Recorded Grades.
Lots of nice animals. She is a judge, linear appraiser and does DHIR testing on her herd.  

So, I think this lady knows a thing or two about a dairy goat.
I hope she likes mine


----------



## jodief100

Congratulations on the market success!


----------



## babsbag

We have a show here in a few weeks and I bet she will be there; I will be sure and look her up just so I can put the name to a face. I'll let you know if she is showing or judging this year. I'm sure your animals will be great.


----------



## norseofcourse

Sounds like an awesome start to the Farmers Market - woohoo!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine had to take two days off this week because she worked so many hours last week.  She is part time after all.

Which worked out well, she went and picked up 20 bales of fresh cut alfalfa this morning and is getting 20 bales of fresh cut oat hay this afternoon.   We picked up 3 large round bales of coastal the last part of March and it is about gone.  There was really nothing local grown available and I had to pick up 15 bales of timothy/orchard last week to make sure we had some.
It's been cool and wet and no one had been able to cut anything.

Hopefully, my normal hay guy will have some round bales of oat hay soon, and I'll get 6 or so to last until some coastal is cut in late June.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> We have a show here in a few weeks and I bet she will be there; I will be sure and look her up just so I can put the name to a face. I'll let you know if she is showing or judging this year. I'm sure your animals will be great.



I hope so.  They should have a good clip, we have a big show Memorial Day weekend


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got 20 bales of alfalfa hay yesterday, and 15 bales of oat hay.  Hopefully, my main supplier was able to cut this week and I'll get some round bales of oat or oat/rye blend.
We have a show and milk test Memorial Day weekend, so really timely getting the alfalfa.
It's like rocket fuel for my milkers.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!  The person we get our hay from has been watching and waiting to cut- may have to offer to help when they bale 

when you feed the alfalfa to all your does or just the ones who have kidded and/or milking?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> that's great!  The person we get our hay from has been watching and waiting to cut- may have to offer to help when they bale
> 
> when you feed the alfalfa to all your does or just the ones who have kidded and/or milking?



It's good for the milkers, and it's good for the kids.
We only have a few that don't need it, but it's going to be hard to separate them.  Hopefully, they won't get too fat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> that's great!  The person we get our hay from has been watching and waiting to cut- may have to offer to help when they bale
> 
> when you feed the alfalfa to all your does or just the ones who have kidded and/or milking?



Like I said, this week was a good week for cutting. Today is the 7th straight day without rain.
But, there is a tropical storm going to make landfall sometime Saturday night or Sunday somewhere between North and South Carolina.
There are a number of different tracks it may take.  Depending upon the path, we may get soaked, or very little.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I heard about that on the news- hopefully just the right amount of rain!

we have had rain off and on here all week- suppose to get some tonight and then sunny tomorrow and rain again Sunday...never can tell.

the only doe that we  worry about getting too fat is Maggie- we can give alfalfa to the other 2 does when they all are separated out at feeding time- they just don't get a lot then since they cant have it all the time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> I heard about that on the news- hopefully just the right amount of rain!
> 
> we have had rain off and on here all week- suppose to get some tonight and then sunny tomorrow and rain again Sunday...never can tell.
> 
> the only doe that we  worry about getting too fat is Maggie- we can give alfalfa to the other 2 does when they all are separated out at feeding time- they just don't get a lot then since they cant have it all the time.



The right amount here would be 0 but I don't think that is in the cards

We are just drying out


----------



## babsbag

Send the rain to California...I'll take the hay too


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Send the rain to California...I'll take the hay too



I wish we could send you some rain
I know you need it


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got a round bale of fescue today
For $40


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have a big show Memorial Day Weekend so clipping began yesterday.  Taffy was one of the first victims.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so how many will you be showing?

After you get them clipped and they go back with the other goats-do the other goats have to check them over?  I know Obie had to check Maggie over!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh, yes everyone checks out the goat that got clipped.  And the goat that got clipped is irritated because they have been in the head gate for an hour and they are kind of itchy right after being clipped, so they want to fight everyone. 

We are showing a lot of goats.  9 milkers, 4 dry yearlings, and 3 bucks.  We don't show any of our kids from this spring until the State Fair in the fall when they are intermediate kids.

We have a long weekend ahead  next week.  We are milk testing all 9 milkers so we have to get the animals there on Thursday afternoon for the milk out.  Milk Friday morning and again Friday evening. There is a pot luck dinner and fitting competition for the kids on Friday night, and the show starts Saturday morning with Sr. Does first.  We do bucks Saturday night and last year we showed bucks until 1am Sunday morning, and then were back at 9am and we show Jr. Does on Sunday.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow...that sounds busy!  What is a fitting competition?

Good Luck at the show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Wow...that sounds busy!  What is a fitting competition?
> 
> Good Luck at the show



It's for the children and it is clipping and preparing your goat for a show.
3 of our yearlings we are only going to clip their feet and heads before the show because we are providing them for the kids to use in the competition.  They don't really have enough time to do the heads and feet in the competition.  That's a lot of work.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hey
Talked to some folks tonight and the show is looking like it is going to be a good one
One ring is a Nigerian Special and a lot of interest
So far 43 Sr does and 26 bucks
Not sure of Jr doe count but was told over 20 yearlings
And there is a farm from SC that bred a national champ coming


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Neat!  Best wishes on your entries at the show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

More clip pics
Moonpie is a first freshener and is quite striking.




 


 

Fortunato got his big boy hair cut.  He's a yearling



 

Big Ginger is an aged doe 6-7 year old range.



 

Daisy is second freshener 2-3 year old



 

This is my big, special girl Angel.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, you remember I built the barn addition back in January.  Between building stalls and constant rain finally got it painted.  Carolina Blue













The Clipping continues.
This is arguably the goat to beat in the show ring in NC at this time.  Definitely *one *of the best in NC at this time.Aged doe she is 5-6 years old, already a finished champion and in her prime.  And the sweetest thing you have ever seen.
CH Little Tots Estate Zamia 









And definitely one of the most photogenic goats in NC.
One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss (aka Cocoa) 3-4 year old with 3 freshenings


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> They look absolutely fantastic!


Thanks
I love both of them


----------



## norseofcourse

Nice goats 

Any tips for cleaning/clipping the area of the inside hind leg/udder adjacent to it?  It's so hard for me to get to...


----------



## OneFineAcre

norseofcourse said:


> Nice goats
> 
> Any tips for cleaning/clipping the area of the inside hind leg/udder adjacent to it?  It's so hard for me to get to...


We out ours on milk stand in head gate
Most love having their body
clipped and hate have their feet and heads clipped
You have to grab their leg and lift it up which they really truly hate
Some times takes 2 people


----------



## OneFineAcre

Opal.  I think she is our nicest looking yearling.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Apparently our show is going to be really big
We were contacted tonight to ask if we could give up two pens we had asked for because of all of the entries

And we are showing in luxury this year
Instead of staying at the Days Inn and driving back at night really late after taking care of the animals we have rented a 30 ft RV
More to follow


----------



## mikiz

Ahahaha Angel's face in that last photo! First photo *oh hai* second photo *you can stop pointing that at me now*
Oh and AWESOME BEARD Fortunato!


----------



## babsbag

Good luck at the show. I have only showed a goat once and it was a buckling...show time was about midnight so I can relate to those crazy hours.

The goats look great, and the RV is an wonderful idea.

Have fun.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's Sunday and we have completed 2 of 3 rings and we are doing really well even though this year is much more competitive than last year
Big Brown our 2-3 year old buck was Grand Champion of the Nigerian Specialty show
So far Zamia is still the goat to beat here in NC


----------



## mikiz

Love the sign OFA! And looks like you're doing really well, congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just got home
Well Zamia got best of breed in ring one and two but she was beat in ring three by a really nice, strong aged doe
But we got a relly good consolation
Our Sr Dry yearling Shea beat out a class of 26 animals (Molly was 2nd
Not only did she go on to win Grand Champion Jr Doe but she also beat all of the big goats and was picked Best in Show
She is our first Best in Show


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats! 

You must be floating on cloud nine right now!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You must be floating on cloud nine right now!



Yes we are
Thanks
It was a huge show because of the Nigerian specialty
It was the largest we ever had
26 Sr Dry Yearlings and 20
Jr Dry Yearlings
Zamia and Clara Belle won dam and daughter
Cookie Taffy and Cocoa won get of sire
Cookie and Taffy won produce of dam
Our dairy herd came in 2nd
The pics will be on the ANDDA website


----------



## Southern by choice

I hear Champagne glasses toasting! (welllllll maybe sparkling grape juice  )

So what are you going to do to celebrate?


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I hear Champagne glasses toasting! (welllllll maybe sparkling grape juice  )
> 
> So what are you going to do to celebrate?


Take a shower


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I hear Champagne glasses toasting! (welllllll maybe sparkling grape juice  )
> 
> So what are you going to do to celebrate?



Oh and take Zamia to Shelby to have another shot at that doe that beat her today


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Take a shower



  Getting old OFA, gettin' old!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! That's great


----------



## animalmom

Well done one and all!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We did really well this weekend and I wanted to post some pics of our winners.

In Ring 1 and 2 the Grand Champion was a beautiful 3-4 year old doe J-Nels SM Dimplin owned by Gypsy Moon Farm.  We entered Zamia in the Champion Challenge and she was picked Best of Breed over the champion.
In Ring 3 the Grand Champion was an aged doe Double Durango Hot Tamale owned by Cool Springs Farm.  We challenged with Zamia but that judge stuck with her champion for Best of Breed.
Dimplin and Hot Tamale were both very, very nice does.

But here's my pretty girl Zamia 
\








Cookie took Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 1.  She came in 2nd place to the Grand Champion J-Nels Dimplin in the 3-4 year old age group, and the judge went with the 2nd place of that age with Reserve.





My 2-3 year old buck Big Brown took Grand Champion and Best of Breed in Ring 3.  This was also a Nigerian Specialty so he got a medal from the ANDDA










And here was the big one.  In Ring 3 our Sr. Dry Yearling Shea took Grand Champion Jr. Doe and Best in Show.  We were shocked that she was picked best in show, she is our first ever.  She actually beat a Spinning Spider Saanen and a K-Bar C Ranch Toggenburg and Recorded Grade.  







Shea's sire is Big Brown and her Dam is Cocoa.

All in all a great weekend.

Edited:   Oops, uploaded the wrong pic before for Big Brown.  It was actually Fortunato instead.

Here is Fortunato.
He is a yearling, I think he will do well someday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!  Congrats on such a great outing.  Having great goats is one thing, but it takes tons of work and prep to do well also!  You have every right to be proud!


----------



## babsbag

Good job, I knew your girls and boys would do well and they didn't disappoint me. Congrats and now go and beat that other doe 

Did the judges do a good job with their oral reasonings for placement? I went to a judges training one weekend and supplied some goats for them to practice on and it was very interesting hearing these young judges voice their opinions and have the seasoned judges question their reasoning. For someone that doesn't show it was quite the education in goat anatomy.

The one thing that I do like about goat shows is that there is often more than one ring so therefore really more than one show. Makes a lot of sense for all the time and effort that goes into getting them show ready. Our club does 4 rings and sometimes the same goat wins them all, but most of the time they don't.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Good job, I knew your girls and boys would do well and they didn't disappoint me. Congrats and now go and beat that other doe
> 
> Did the judges do a good job with their oral reasonings for placement? I went to a judges training one weekend and supplied some goats for them to practice on and it was very interesting hearing these young judges voice their opinions and have the seasoned judges question their reasoning. For someone that doesn't show it was quite the education in goat anatomy.
> 
> The one thing that I do like about goat shows is that there is often more than one ring so therefore really more than one show. Makes a lot of sense for all the time and effort that goes into getting them show ready. Our club does 4 rings and sometimes the same goat wins them all, but most of the time they don't.



I thought the judges did a great job.  I was probably most impressed when one of the judges was commenting on Clara Belle, our 2-3 year old who he placed 4th.  He said he would love to place her higher, but she just wasn't showing enough capacity.  Makes sense, she is 2 and has freshened once, and some of the does were 3 and had freshened 3 times.  It was a large class, I was happy she was 4th.
When he picked Zamia as Best of Breed I told him that that 4th place doe was Zamia's daughter, and he said "that makes a lot of sense, if she turns out as good as this one you got yourself a keeper"

Having multiple opportunities to show under multiple judges is great.  You are investing the time and money to go to a show, so it's good to get multiple opportunities.

I like to see all of my fellow breeders do well.

Now, going to the show in Shelby for another shot, I don't know.  Maurine and Rachel can't go, so it would be just me.  Not sure I love it that much.
Maurine wants me to take Zamia, Taffy, two of our yearlings Opal and Molly (Molly finished 2nd to Shea in that class of 26) and Big Brown and Fortunato.

I have not decided yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So exciting. Congrats.

I may have missed it, but did you show Fortunato? How did he do?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> So exciting. Congrats.
> 
> I may have missed it, but did you show Fortunato? How did he do?



Thanks
He finished 3rd, 4th and 3rd in 1-2 year old class out of a class of 12 
Funny thing same buck finished 1st in first two rings
Beautiful buck 
Neither judge measured him
3rd ring the judge put the measuring stick on him and he was at least an inch over height
In a class of yearlings


----------



## Goat Whisperer

An inch? wow! Sounds like he is gonna be a big (or tall) boy. 

Last year at Shelby a buck almost wasn't able to be shown. The judge said he was over height. They moved him onto a platform and he was still in the standard, by 1/32 of an inch. Got a chuckle out of that. The breeder was happy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> An inch? wow! Sounds like he is gonna be a big (or tall) boy.
> 
> Last year at Shelby a buck almost wasn't able to be shown. The judge said he was over height. They moved him onto a platform and he was still in the standard, by 1/32 of an inch. Got a chuckle out of that. The breeder was happy


Cookie got DQ"d for height at Mt State Fair
Judge took her on concrete and kept pulling her neck up
Said we had taught her to squat down under stick 
Hey I can't help it if I have a smart goat
Got to keep those hooves trimmed really good


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome!  Congrats on such a great outing.  Having great goats is one thing, but it takes tons of work and prep to do well also!  You have every right to be proud!



You are so right.  And also great goats that aren't managed properly, and cared for properly do not usually do as well.  I take a great deal of pride in how in the fact that my goats are great in "general appearance"  
And Thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You are so welcome!  I remember those days and I know how hard it is.   A lot of folks who haven't shown don't realize all the work and prep that it takes before you can walk into the ring with that "purty" goat and get a big ol' ribbon!  At least in showing a Pygmy "general appearance" got the biggest allotment of points.  If you didn't have that you didn't  have much else to rely on!

Knowing how to show the goat - good showmanship can win ribbons.  A scritch on the belly to lift a topline... the set of the rear legs to make that rump look a little straighter... turning the goats face just a tiny bit toward the judge if they didn't have the best dish in their face (purely a Pygmy thing).  There weren't tons of pygmy judges back when I showed so it paid to know the judges and their preferences.

I knew that one judge valued a dished face more than almost anything on a buck - so instead of slicking the hair on the bucks forehead down for a smoother look - I'd fluff it out so it would accentuate the dished face.  You can make a goat that looks a little bit 'hocky' look straighter with the clippers by knowing where and how much to trim.... just little things like that make the difference in a ribbon or the gate.

And, the fact that you got all those big rosettes shows that you not only have beautiful animals - you know how to fit them, prep them and show them!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats OFA!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Beautiful animals OFA! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

mikiz said:


> Love the sign OFA! And looks like you're doing really well, congrats!


The lady who made our sign got her initial goats from us a few years ago.  She gave us the sign when we let her lease our buck Fortunato.  I thought it was a good deal.  
She is going to make us another sign for our front yard, and she is going to paint that logo as a mural on the side of our barn.
It worked out good for her though.  My wife hired her to make the sign for the Farmers Market, and she has gotten some business making signs for a couple of the vendors.  She is very talented.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's gorgeous.  She is very talented indeed!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok seems like I am going to Shelby
Haven't decided yet on the lineup
Definitely Zamia and Taffy as millers 
Opal and Molly as Jrs 
Big Brown is a definite buck
And either Fortunato or Moonshine
And maybe Cocoa as milker


----------



## OneFineAcre

After further debate I will not take goats to the Shelby Show this weekend
Too much going on
Our Linear Appraisal is the following weekend 6/13
I have some folks coming from Ohio to get goats which currently are not tattooed on 6/13
Other logistical issues 
I was just all tense about everything and knew going to a show without Maurine and Rachel was not going to be fun
If it stops being enjoyable why do it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

@animalmom
You "liked" my post too soon
If you gave it another day it would change 
Seems I'm going to Shelby
The Piedmont club posted on Facebook that they didn't have enough entries to break even so I'm taking 7 animals to try to help support their club and show


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Seems I'm late to the party too - sooooo
1.  Sounds like fun!
2.  I'm so sorry - sometimes you just have to make those hard decisions to set one out.
3.  Awesome!  (there's definitely something to be said for a nice small show) 

Have a great time!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Seems I'm late to the party too - sooooo
> 1.  Sounds like fun!
> 2.  I'm so sorry - sometimes you just have to make those hard decisions to set one out.
> 3.  Awesome!  (there's definitely something to be said for a nice small show)
> 
> Have a great time!


Am I back and forth or what?
So I'm going Friday afternoon by myself and showing bucks Friday night
Only two in different age groups
Milkers Sat 
Taking two does in same age group and club president said her son would show one for me
Believe me I'll let him show the better of the two he is so much better at it than me
Maurine and Rachel will come after
Farmers market on Sat and they can do Jrs and I will hang out at hotel
We are taking Zamia for Champ  Challenge
Taffy has one leg and Big Brown has a leg
Taking Cocoa and Fortunato
And taking two Jrs Molly and Opal
Honestly if anyone gets a leg it will be worth it
And then any ribbons with a rosette


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok
So no change today  still going
The bright side is my wife is being very nice to me 
She better be!!
And she has some friends who are going to help tattoo the goats leaving next week
I don't know if you remember the folks who lost the buckling in a fire in OH who had the 6 year old son who we told we would give him a replacement?
They are also dilivering a couple to the area


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck at the show! So how young can the goats be that are shown?


----------



## OneFineAcre

No age limit
They have jr kids 
Intermediate kids
Sr kids
Jr dry yearlings
And 
Sr dry yearlings
It's broken down by age
We only show kids as intermediata or as yearlings


----------



## Hens and Roos

okay those are the similar categories as our fair here- right now we are looking at the kids showing- 2 intermediate doelings, possibly 1 jr yearling and not sure on the older does yet- given that Maggie is due the end of June, she(and her kids) wont go- I think that would be to stressful.

Of course this depends on when we get our information from ADGA for our tattoo


Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well I'm here
Gonna show two rings of bucks tonight


----------



## frustratedearthmother

May you collect BIG ribbons and BIG wins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

It was awful getting here at least the last leg of the trip through Charlotte Friday at 5 pm
That was poor planning 
Got settled in and an easy evening with just 2 bucks
They both came in 3rd in both rings behind some nice animals a couple ended up getting reserves
GC in both rings was from Olde South Farm from Selma AL
Very nice mature bucks
And two different ones in each ring
She pulled the winner in the first ring because it was his 3rd leg
Missing my girls tonight
Maybe we will do better tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

There is a  ND breeder here called Olde South Farm from Selma AL that is dominating so far


----------



## Hens and Roos

for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> for you!


I appreciate that
But we are getting our butts kicked in Shelby
Gypsy Moon Farm from SC owned both rings today with Jr Does
She had two does both take best in show
And Olde South has owned Sr Does
And bucks ( I'm trying to make friends with her might need to make a trip to AL)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Some shows just go that way....    But, always a good opportunity to network!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Some shows just go that way....    But, always a good opportunity to network!


The lady from Olde South was very nice and a gracious winner
I talked to her a lot and picked her brain so to speak and she was willing to share information
She's got a few more years into this than we do
And checking her website she got a lot of that udder capacity from NC Promised Land
She bought a finished champion of there's  and a buck when the husband died and the widow sold most of there herd
She invested a few $ in those animals

But some of it is management too
We do a better job than some folks but not as good as others

I don't think I've ever been happier to be home in my life

I'll write some more about the show when I'm on my computer

I hope our LA goes better next weekend


----------



## Southern by choice

You may not have had a great weekend but you did support the dairy club when they needed more animalls. It was a pretty tough time and the sacrifice may not have paid off with ribbons or titles but the support alone will mean alot to many others.

I know you probably feel like UGH! With so much going on. 
Hopefully you will get some sleep and this week will go smooth for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Pearce Pastures 
One of the judges was from Indiana.  Julie Huffman.  She said she thought she might know you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> You may not have had a great weekend but you did support the dairy club when they needed more animalls. It was a pretty tough time and the sacrifice may not have paid off with ribbons or titles but the support alone will mean alot to many others.
> 
> I know you probably feel like UGH! With so much going on.
> Hopefully you will get some sleep and this week will go smooth for you!


@Southern by choice
Met a lady there from Winston Salem called Gingertop Farm that is exclusively doing Mini-Nubians.  She came just as a learning experience.  She talked to me at length.
She is getting an F1 doe flown in from Urban Acres in CA in a couple of weeks.

Don't know if you know her or not, but she has a website.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

The name sounds familiar.  Not placing it just yet but I am two quarts low on coffee


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Old South came to a few shows down here and took it all too! But, at least it's good competition and I'm always grateful when the winning goats are on milk test and aren't just " pretty."


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Old South came to a few shows down here and took it all too! But, at least it's good competition and I'm always grateful when the winning goats are on milk test and aren't just " pretty."


X2
I don't mind getting beat by good goats
Don't know if you talked to her or not but she was a nice lady


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine had some friends from our club help her tattoo all of the kids today, banded a couple of bucklings, gave baycox, cd&t vaccines and even had a go at one of our botched disbuddings
Glad we have become friends with these folks
The daughter who is in her early 20s and knows goats house sit when Maurine came to Shelby
She said she would be glad to house sit for us if we wanted to take a vacation this year
She will stay here, feed, and milk twice a day for $40 a day
I think that is a bargain

So we talked to some folks
At Shelby about how they udder their goats for LA
She said just like for a show
ADGA says you don't have to clip or udder them up
She said no you don't have to if you don't want a good score


----------



## OneFineAcre

I posted back in April that I was going to start fencing area 3.  Been so busy never got around to posting that this was done.  Drawing isn't really to scale.  The does are in area 1 and the bucks in 2.  There is a gate from both areas into 3 so that both can be rotated into the space..




 



 



 



 





Angel has a new spot to hang out.  I think she could probably get out of the fence if she wanted to.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are making a lot of progress.  Angel looks on top of the world there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looking good!  I've got a pic that will almost match yours!  My LGD likes to get on top of the bales also...makes for a better 'watching' spot I guess!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice!


----------



## Hens and Roos

quick question- do you clip the intermediate goats before showing?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> quick question- do you clip the intermediate goats before showing?



We sure do.


----------



## norseofcourse

Looks great!  Every time I see pictures of your new place I get fence envy....


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> We sure do.



thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love it!  Boy I can't wait to fence!  And for trees to grow---but that might be a bit longer of a wait.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pearce Pastures said:


> Love it!  Boy I can't wait to fence!  And for trees to grow---but that might be a bit longer of a wait.


At least you are starting with a new house and awesome barn
We've been putting all of our effort and money into the goat
Facilities and living with 1992 kitchen and baths


----------



## norseofcourse

OneFineAcre said:


> We've been putting all of our effort and money into the goat Facilities and living with 1992 kitchen and baths



LOL I got ya beat - my kitchen has metal St. Charles cabinets and drawers in a mustardy color, circa 1950's.  Good thing I like them, 'cause they're here for the long haul.  Even if I won the lottery, I'd still likely spend it on the sheep/ponies/fields/fence/barns....


----------



## OneFineAcre

norseofcourse said:


> LOL I got ya beat - my kitchen has metal St. Charles cabinets and drawers in a mustardy color, circa 1950's.  Good thing I like them, 'cause they're here for the long haul.  Even if I won the lottery, I'd still likely spend it on the sheep/ponies/fields/fence/barns....


Give it some time and it will probably come back in style
That's our approach


----------



## norseofcourse

OneFineAcre said:


> Give it some time and it will probably come back in style
> That's our approach


Exactly!

I am, however, thankful that there isn't any shag carpeting in the place


----------



## Southern by choice

Looking great! 
So this area will be for.....????
LOL yeah my kitchen will NEVER come back in style.
UGH!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our Linear Appraisal went great

Zamia 90 veee
Ginger 88 vvev
Big Brown 88 vev
Clara Belle 87 vvvv
Taffy 87 vvvv
Cookie 86 vvvv
Moonshine 86 vve
Coleus 86 +evv

Those were the best the rest were 80-84
Caspian was 78
Fortunatos 84 +v+ she said 84 was at the high end for a yearling buck


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!  

Very happy for you! That is great!

I bet you were surprised about Caspian. I know you were NOT surprised about all the others!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Very happy for you! That is great!
> 
> I bet you were surprised about Caspian. I know you were NOT surprised about all the others!


Actually I was not surprised about Caspian
We had visitors today from Ohio taking back 7 goats and when we got  Caspian I told him he wouldn't break 80
I was a little surprised at Gingers 88
Pleasantly surprised
Just goes to show ....
Told the appraiser " not too bad for a $200 Craig's list goat"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Looking great!
> So this area will be for.....????
> LOL yeah my kitchen will NEVER come back in style.
> UGH!


For the Nubians....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> For the Nubians....



Wow your finally getting them! 
I love my ONE! No more for me, well maybe her offspring,


----------



## babsbag

Congrats on the appraisal, I knew you would do well. Someday I might get around to doing that, but then again...maybe not.   My bucket list is pretty full.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Wow your finally getting them!
> I love my ONE! No more for me, well maybe her offspring,


I was just joking  
We had said that if we ever got a bigger place we wanted some Nubians because when we were thinking about getting goats they were our favorites
But the Nigerians made more sense then and still do now
The new space is connected to the does area and bucks and both can be moved in there
Going to try to do a really nice late fall/early spring pasture with rye/oat/vetch
Really it's just more space


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congrats on the appraisal, I knew you would do well. Someday I might get around to doing that, but then again...maybe not.   My bucket list is pretty full.


Remember I said this young lady was from California ?
She was awesome !!!!
She knew her stuff
One of our lower scoring does got a "code" which is a major defect 
She has a very pronounced bone protruding at her brisket
Hers goes on her record
Caspian got another "code" but it was just for us not on his record
Something about a bow in his front leg?
But the thing is one of his daughters had it too
We learned a lot about the animals
And she was very good with her explanations
We will do this every year now
We scored everyone even thoughs we didn't have to score to get a good baseline
You aren't required to score any juniors or bucks 
The only animal we didn't score was Rosemary who is due to kid in 2 weeks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh and none from this year were scored
They have to be 4 months old 
We only had 2 that were that old from this year


----------



## mikiz

What's this appraisal thing? What are they appraising exactly?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  That's great


----------



## OneFineAcre

mikiz said:


> What's this appraisal thing? What are they appraising exactly?


 
A linear appraisal is when you have a trained appraiser from the American Dairy Goat Association score your animals.  It's a 100 point score card.
It's a program designed to evaluate the quality of the animals.  According to their hand book they  score "individual traits that affect structural and functional durability to take advantage of the potential for genetic improvement through selection".

This is what  is looked at.




 

90 and above is excellent
85-89 is Very Good
80-84 is good plus

The letters after the score are General appearance, Dairy Strength, Body Capacity and Mammary.
So Zamia was my best one she got 90 VEEE
Very Good general appearance and Excellent Dairy Strenght, Body Capacity, and Mammary.


----------



## mikiz

Thanks OFA, does look rather complicated, well done on your scores though! 
Do they appraise all your goats at once or do they just do the ones you ask for?


----------



## OneFineAcre

mikiz said:


> Thanks OFA, does look rather complicated, well done on your scores though!
> Do they appraise all your goats at once or do they just do the ones you ask for?



You actually can't pick and choose which ones.  You can exclude Jrs. and Bucks.  But, you can't say you want to do one and not another.
You can stop scoring does when they are over a certian age, I think 7.
You also don't have to score any that are not in milk.

Also, if you advertise your scores, you have to advertise all of them.
So, if I put these on my website, I have to include Caspians 79 and Daisy's 80.


----------



## mikiz

That's odd, so would you get them all appraised so you know which ones to sell and keep or is it just for your records and their pedigrees or something like that?
I've never heard of them doing this in Australia, although I don't know much about the dairy goat association here anyway so they may well do it here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

mikiz said:


> That's odd, so would you get them all appraised so you know which ones to sell and keep or is it just for your records and their pedigrees or something like that?
> I've never heard of them doing this in Australia, although I don't know much about the dairy goat association here anyway so they may well do it here.



They don't want you to pick and choose and just do your good animals.  That's not the purpose, to just go out there and advertise, look how great my animals scored, but then not scoring or acknowledging the ones that didn't.

It is a management tool.  If you do it yearly, you can gain information on what breeding combinations are doing for you.
And yes, a tool to determine which animals you should consider culling.

And, it isn't just for your records, the scores become public on ADGA's website.

It confirmed for us, some things that we thought were the case.  First that Zamia is an  "Excellent"  animal and should be the foundation around future breeding.  We have retained one of her buck kids this year.
We also thought we had some other animals that were "Very Good"  we were pleasantly surprised at the number that were scored Very Good.

We have some that good, and couple that aren't that great.

We have a friend who bought milk from us last year to make soap with, and she sells soap at the farmers market.  They have been working for a year to get their place ready for goats.  She just wants a couple of milkers, and we are probably going to make her a deal on a few of our lower scoring ones.  Maybe Daisy (who I really love), and her doe kid from this year.


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks for sharing the information and the pictures that they use. It helps to understand what is being looked and what should be looked for.


----------



## Southern by choice

It is a great management and breeding tool.

Also a young first freshener can only score as high as an 89. 
You will generally see a doe improve with age (usually a point each year).
Bucks when young usually won't score as well as when they are 3-4.

It is a very precise mathematical formula.  
Therefore not subjective.

Combining Linear Appraisals with DHIR (milk tests)  gives you a great idea of the goat because  the numbers are there and give information that is useful when building your herd or improving the herd you have.

It is pretty cool that OFA is accomplished so much in a sort period of time!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> It is a great management and breeding tool.
> 
> Also a young first freshener can only score as high as an 89.
> You will generally see a doe improve with age (usually a point each year).
> Bucks when young usually won't score as well as when they are 3-4.
> 
> It is a very precise mathematical formula.
> Therefore not subjective.
> 
> Combining Linear Appraisals with DHIR (milk tests)  gives you a great idea of the goat because  the numbers are there and give information that is useful when building your herd or improving the herd you have.
> 
> It is pretty cool that OFA is accomplished so much in a sort period of time!



About the bucks, when she gave Fortunato our yearling buck that we went to great effort to get from Ohio, an 84 I think she saw the look on my face.  She then told me that 84 was at the high end of what you would expect for a yearling buck.

Very happy with Clara Belle (Zamia's daughter) 87 as a first freshener.

About our accomplishments, thanks for saying that.
But the majority of it is the fact that Little Tots Estate essentially "placed" Zamia with us when we transported the Caesar Villa bucks to him, because he knew we were showing in NC.  He basically said "this is the goat you want".  And Coleus and Rosemary for that matter.

And buying Ginger on Craigs List for $200 was just pure dumb luck.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm going to see if I can make a copy of the entire report, it is pretty complicated.


----------



## Mike CHS

I like that program and can see where it would have a big impact on sale price justification.  Not to mention as a buyer I would really feel good/better about buying with this kind of info.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

So, how was the whole experience? I considered LA this year but it's in August in Florida. Everyone is drying off/getting bred that time of year here. The one goat I usually keep in milk isn't producing as much as normal since it's SO stinkin hot- usually come late Sept/ October production goes back up. So, definitely not the year to start!

Now I need to go review what everything means since I'm a little rusty on all the letters. LOL.
Congratulations!

Are you guys doing milk test at all?
I'm thinking of trying next year. Would love to see some milk stars- and I know at least a few could do it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> So, how was the whole experience? I considered LA this year but it's in August in Florida. Everyone is drying off/getting bred that time of year here. The one goat I usually keep in milk isn't producing as much as normal since it's SO stinkin hot- usually come late Sept/ October production goes back up. So, definitely not the year to start!
> 
> Now I need to go review what everything means since I'm a little rusty on all the letters. LOL.
> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you guys doing milk test at all?
> I'm thinking of trying next year. Would love to see some milk stars- and I know at least a few could do it.



The experience was great.  Learned a lot.  Confirmed some things we that we thought about our animals.

We did a 24 hour test in May.  Didn't go great.  Our fault more than anything.  Hadn't separated the babies any before we took to the test.  Girls were stressed.  Wouldn't drink much.

We are probably going to do DHIR next year. We really need to get Zamia a milk star and SG designation on her resume.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We've had much going on looking forward to this weekend (Father's Day ) and nothing on the agenda
Been smoking hot mid to high 90 s all week and in to the foreseeable future

Was so wet for so long finally got to the point we actually needed a little rain and we are getting a nice little thunderstorm now


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we have had like 13 days in a row over 90
95  today
Forecast is;
96 tomorrow
98 Thirsday
100 Friday
Chilling to mid 80s this weekend
Brrrr...


----------



## babsbag

I am looking at 115° on Thursday. Thank God we don't have your humidity.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

115!


----------



## babsbag

We don't have winter anymore in California so I guess it is only right that our summers are hotter too. Last year was BAD, so bad that I didn't even get tomatoes to set fruit until Sept. We had many many many days over 100 which is not the norm.  This year looks like it may be a repeat. It is 85 outside right now at 11 PM. Sitting here thinking about how I am going to keep my guinea chicks cool tomorrow; they are in a brooder in the coop... maybe I will take them some of those frozen cold packs.

 Since we are in a drought I am not supposed to water anything, but I do have a sprinkler for the goats, it comes on for 3 minutes every hour, just to keep the ground damp. The LGDs LOVE it more than the goats do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosmarinus had a buckling on Tuesday
Was worried because of the heat but he seems to be fine
There were 2 bucklings but one didn't make it
Kind of bad luck 
We were home and had checked her but went in for dinner
We were in about 45 mins
When we went back out she had two back legs sticking out
Breach
Don't know how long he was like that but apparently the umbilical cord had broken
But the other boy made it through 3 hot days and it has cooled off some so hopefully he will be ok
Will get pics tomorrow


----------



## babsbag

Ahh, they sure do like to play tricks on us...sorry.  Congratulations on the one, and I think you are right to be concerned about the heat; I think it is much harder on them than the cold. I moved kidding season to Jan. this last year and I really liked it. I used to do May which here is usually hot days and cold nights, really rough on them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Ahh, they sure do like to play tricks on us...sorry.  Congratulations on the one, and I think you are right to be concerned about the heat; I think it is much harder on them than the cold. I moved kidding season to Jan. this last year and I really liked it. I used to do May which here is usually hot days and cold nights, really rough on them.


I hate she was this late but she didn't settle with the others
Even though Nigis are year round we try to stick with spring


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry you lost one but very glad to hear the other is doing well.
We missed our window in Jan for our one doe and I was pretty disappointed but now I am glad. This heatwave we have had is brutal. Glad momma doe is ok too!

  for pictures.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry about the one not making itit is never easy and Congrats for the one that did.

After having one kid in Feb(too cold here) April(weather was pretty nice) and June(kind of getting warm)- I think for us end of March, April and early May would be ideal.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got some pics.
Little fellow is doing great.


----------



## Southern by choice

cute


----------



## promiseacres

Very cute!


----------



## babsbag

Those cute little nigis could ALMOST make me a convert. What a darling little thing he is.


----------



## Hens and Roos

What a cutie!


----------



## OneFineAcre

He's doing great
Had a break in the heat which is good
He weighed 3 lbs at birth and 5 today at 8 days old so his weight gain is good
I really hate that Rosemary missed the appraisal
I think she is as good as the others in the 86-88 range


----------



## Hens and Roos

He looks so big compared to ours!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> He looks so big compared to ours!


He is 
We weighed kids today
Gingers line is very "growthy"
Born in March
Gingers doe 31 lbs
Cookies doe 31 lbs
Taffy s doe 27 lbs


----------



## OneFineAcre

Molly and Nutmeg left on July 4th for their new home to start a new herd. They are two of our Sr. Yearlings from last years kids.  We had kept 4 from last year, and decided to stick with two Opal and Shea.
This lady has been buying milk from us, she has a soap business and sells at the farmers market Maurine manages.
Going to send Zeus to visit these girls in September to make some babies.

They have a great new home.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So it is Peach season in the South, 
And the Zebulon Farmers Market is having a peach recipe contest tomorrow with a $25 Market Bucks prize
Rachel  won the Blueberry contest with a simple Blueberry pie
Not going simple with the peaches
Rachel saw Bobby Flay make a Peach Tart with  Marscapone Cream on Beat Bobby Flay
Except Bobby Flay didn't have fresh OFA Nigerian Dwarf milk Marscapone cheese and cream in  his version
Rachel is asleep and I'm waiting on the tart shells to cool
We"re going to Beat Bobby Flay at the Z-Town Farmers Market tomorrow


----------



## GLENMAR

Pretty does. Good luck with the tart. It sounds yummy. I miss being able to travel down south this time of the year for really good peaches. It's too hard to get off the farm.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel won the Peach Recipe contest 

The mayor and one of the vendors were the judges. When they tasted Rachel's the mayor told the other judge, "Wow, that's really good!"

It's very creative, but actually very easy to make.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Those look yummy


----------



## babsbag

Those look awesome, and she looks so proud. Fresh marscapone cheese...yummy.   Congrats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow!  Get that girl on the Food Channel!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job to Rachel


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow!  Get that girl on the Food Channel!



She submitted a video to "Chopped".
She loves everything on the Food Channel.
She says she wants to be a chef.  But, what she means is a "celebrity chef". We will see.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel won another cooking contest this weekend at the Zebulon Farmers Market, this time the ingredient was squash.  So, she made a yellow squash casserole.  She has won $75 this summer in market credit in cooking contests.  




 

Not much going on the farm, other than we have sold quite a few goats.  We sold 7 kids from this year earlier.  Then we sold two yearlings Molly and Nutmeg a few weeks ago.  I'm selling my 3 year old doe Daisy with her doeling kid from this year to a young girl.  She is getting them in two weeks.  I've got two wethers leaving on Wed.  These people also want Rosemary's buckling when he is old enough, but I also have some people who want him intact.  Not quite sure which way I'm going to go with that yet.
I only have one more that I want to sell and that's Caspian a 4 year old buck.  I kind of hate to sell him, but we really don't have any further use for him.

I finally got around to building a proper hay feeder this weekend.  Should save some time and maybe some waste.  We will see.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats to Rachel!  I'm telling ya - that girl should end up on the cooking channel!

Hay feeder looks great too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats to Rachel!

Nice looking feeder!  Keep us updated on how it works!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats to Rachel!
> 
> Nice looking feeder!  Keep us updated on how it works!


It works well


----------



## goatgurl

kudos to Rachel!  I'm sure youall are so proud of her.  and you can come to my house next weekend, i need a new feeder before winter.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Does Rachel also show goats?


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like the feeder.  I have a feeling Rachel will keep making you proud of her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Does Rachel also show goats?



She surely does.
Here she is with her best goat Zamia.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> She surely does.
> Here she is with her best goat Zamia.
> 
> View attachment 10944


Any chance you can explain Goat Showmanship to me? I had to do it this year and didn't really know much about it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know that I'm the one to explain that.  I'm not that great.  Maurine and Rachel do most of showing.

There are a number of video's on You Tube

And I'm attaching a manual if you have adobe reader.


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks, we will take a look at it as well.


----------



## Alibo

Great feeder, I built one out of wire but my goaties keep climbing it. That is much more efficient!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel won another contest at the Z Town Farmers Market.
They had Honey Bee week last time, and Rachel submitted Honey Pecan Goat Cheese

Since my last post we've sold 6 goats.  Sold two wethers together as pets, sold Cookies doeling from this spring with a wether as a companion, and sold my 3 year old doe Daisy with her doe kid from this spring.
Rosemary's buckling is sold just waiting for him to get old enough.
Only one more to sell and that's Caspian a 4 year old buck.
We will have our numbers down to 22.

Starting to get ready for the Mountain State Fair Sept 12th and 13th.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good job to Rachel!  Sounds like fun 

We have to decide who stays and goes at our place to now....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Daisy was tough.  Very fond of that little goat.  I took her to her new home on Saturday.
She'll be good though.  She was low goat on the totem pole at our place, and got pushed around a lot.  It will be her and her daughter together.  New owner is a 11 year old girl.  She's home schooled and her mom and dad thought having some livestock would be educational.  She's got some chickens and turkeys too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just did a quick count, we got up to 39 goats and we are selling off 17 to get down to 22.  I think 22 is a good number for us.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel your pain, OFA.  I'm at 32 now having recently sold 7 or so, with at least 10 more to go.  I would really like to get under 20 - but I haven't been that low in 20 years.   I wouldn't know what to do with so few goats...


----------



## Hens and Roos

DH reminded me the other day that we were just going to have 2 goats.....not 13 goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> DH reminded me the other day that we were just going to have 2 goats.....not 13 goats


 You'll be at 30 before you know it


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Seems as if you guys have your hands full


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Seems as if you guys have your hands full


Always busy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Always busy


That's the way it is with livestock


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> You'll be at 30 before you know it



boy I sure hope not- not enough land for that many!


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations to Rachel. You need to share the recipe for that one.

I am wondering if I have so many goats because I am building a dairy or am I building a dairy so I can have so many goats?


----------



## babsbag

20 goats....what was that like?


----------



## goatgurl

yea for Rachel.  congrats to her.  that girl is going to end up on the food network and we'll all say "i remember when she was a little girl and her daddy bragged on her".  and we'll all be proud of her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> yea for Rachel.  congrats to her.  that girl is going to end up on the food network and we'll all say "i remember when she was a little girl and her daddy bragged on her".  and we'll all be proud of her.



She says she wants to be a chef.
But, I don't think she understands that all chefs aren't "celebrity chefs" 

Of course yesterday she told me she wanted to stay at home, go to NC State, and major in agricultural education.  Probably a better choice. And she can certianly stay at home as long as she wants.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had mentioned earlier that we did a 24 hour milk test at the Memorial Day show in Rocky Mount.

We have just now gotten the results.  Big delays due to ADGA replacing their computer system

Didn't think we did very well at all in that none of them gave their normal amount.
We had not separated any of the kids from the moms before we took them to the show and a lot of crying and carrying on.  Everyone was stressed and couldn't get the moms to drink much either.

I didn't think that any of them even came close to getting a star in that I had always thought that a Nigerian had to give at least 4 lbs (2 quarts) to have a chance.
Well it turned out that Zamia came very close to getting her milk star even though she only gave 3 lbs (1.5 quarts)

A Nigerian has to score 7 points and she got 6.7
She didn't miss it by much.

Her butter fat was 5.6% and she *wasn't* the highest Clara Belle her daughter had 5.8%

A couple of others were around 6 pts plus or minus and over 5% butter fat.  I think Coleus had the lowest fat at 3.2%

So, we did get some good information from the test.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great- information that you can use is always a plus!


----------



## goatgurl

so Rachel is going to be a world famous chef with a huge organic farm where she produces all the food for her 5 star eatery?  ok, I'm done kidding, i know you are really proud of her, with very good reason btw.  and i know you will be proud of her no matter what. 
and isn't always the way, when you need to have your goats at their best their idea of a good time is being stressed out, crying for babies and going on a hunger strike.  butter fats are awesome tho.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Actually had the numbers wrong
Zamia was 5.7% and Clarabelle was 6.1%
Coleus was 4,8 
It was Coleus"s daughter Moonpie a FF that was 3.2 
But to put it into perspective whole cows milk at the store  is 3.25


----------



## goatgurl

so now we know why niggie babies are butterballs


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> so now we know why niggie babies are butterballs


Yes we do


----------



## OneFineAcre

Spring Kids we retained.

Ginger's

Pebbles





Bam Bam




Zamia's

Zeus




Taffy's
Dee





Coleus's

Tira




Moonpie's

Mollasses





Some of the girls
Upper right is Taffy with her daughter Dee.  Dee weighs 40lbs and was born in March.
Pebbles weighs 45
We normally don't breed ours their first fall, but I'm pretty sure we are going to breed those two in December.
Mollasses weighs 33 and Tira 28


----------



## Hens and Roos

nice looking group


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> nice looking group


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow they look great!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow they look great!!!


Thanks


----------



## goatgurl

@OneFineAcre  you are such a trouble maker!  i have wanted to get a ND doe or two for years and keep talking myself out of it and i do fine until you post pictures.  you really have nice animals and i have to talk really sternly to myself after I've looked at them.  nice babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> @OneFineAcre  you are such a trouble maker!  i have wanted to get a ND doe or two for years and keep talking myself out of it and i do fine until you post pictures.  you really have nice animals and i have to talk really sternly to myself after I've looked at them.  nice babies!


Oh go ahead and get a couple
What's a couple more, right ?
Plus they are little bitty things


----------



## goatgurl

see, you are a trouble maker!  two little bitty does, then a little bitty buck, then little bitty babies.  thats why i have so many lamanchas.  goat math 1+1=14


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Poka_Doodle

X2


----------



## Hens and Roos

goatgurl said:


> see, you are a trouble maker!  two little bitty does, then a little bitty buck, then little bitty babies.  thats why i have so many lamanchas.  goat math 1+1=14



this sounds like us....just have 1 goat kid 6..., and the 2 doelings are such cuddle bugs!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have a new hay source
As all of you know a good hay source is critical of you are going to raise livestock
I have always been fortunate in that I have a great supplier
I don't have to buy up for the winter in that my hay guy stores it for me
But the last couple of years have shown it never hurts to have a backup
Just found mine
Some people who bought goats from us told us about this guy they got alfalfa from very close by
So I called him about getting a few bales
So I go over and he had a trailer of square bales of alfalfa in a big building full of round bales of grass hay
So I asked what kind it was and he said Tiffany Teff
It is a summer annual grass and part of his business is raising sod grass for landscaping
His fields are irrigated so he plants the teff grass in rotation with the sod
It's very fast growing and with the irrigation he can plant after he cuts the sod and with the irrigation still get at least 3 cuttings, most likely 4.
He had 450 5x5 round bales
So I bought a bale and the goats love it
I did some research and it is considered to be a good quality hay marketed for horses and  comparable to Timothy


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bucks are in full rut now
Even though Nigies are year round breeders they have more intense heat cycles on the fall and they have started that  as well
Starting to plan breedings now
Not breeding anyone yet just making note of heats at this point
Going to start breeding soon though
All does are late in lactation
We have two shows left NC Mtn State Fair next weekend and NC State Fair late Oct


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have 15 days of vacation to take before the end of the year
So having a 5 day Labor Day weekend
Clipping goats for Mtn State Fair next weekend
Got 5 done today


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking good


----------



## OneFineAcre

The Champ got her clip today
Looking good
She's still milking a tad over a quart per day so she should udder up nicely


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck with your up coming shows!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Good luck with your up coming shows!



Thanks
Zamia is about perfectly conditioned for a goat that late in lactation


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> The Champ got her clip today
> Looking good
> She's still milking a tad over a quart per day so she should udder up nicely
> View attachment 11339View attachment 11340



It takes some effort


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How long until your next show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Next weekend is the NC Mountain State Fair


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Next weekend is the NC Mountain State Fair


Good luck and obviously have a blast


----------



## OneFineAcre

Boy there was some courting going on today


----------



## babsbag

Well aren't they ready for nicely clipped ladies. 

Good luck at the fair and HAVE FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

At least your bucks have their feet on the ground...mine have been standing on their hind legs against the fence for a couple weeks now, lol.  Rare to see them on all fours!

Good looking ladies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> At least your bucks have their feet on the ground...mine have been standing on their hind legs against the fence for a couple weeks now, lol.  Rare to see them on all fours!
> 
> Good looking ladies!


Electric wire keeps them honest


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy in first pic Clarabelle in second


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pebbles first and then her mom Ginger


----------



## OneFineAcre

Coco


----------



## Hens and Roos

do you have problems with the goats getting stuck in the pallets?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> do you have problems with the goats getting stuck in the pallets?


Not so far


----------



## OneFineAcre

After and before
This is Dee
I bet the judge says she's over conditioned, over finished, fleshy, too loved or some other nice way of saying to fat
My experience is that fleshy Jrs make good mamas which is what we shoot for
The two does behind her is her grandma in front and her mama in back


----------



## Hens and Roos

how old is she?  Our 2 does from April would probably be considered too loved  and their brother too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> how old is she?  Our 2 does from April would probably be considered too loved  and their brother too!


She was born in March so she is 6 months old
She weighed 40 lbs last time we weighed her which was several weeks ago
Pebbles is her aunt and she weighed 45 but she will probably do better at the show because she is longer legged with the weight
I know one judge in particular who would put the two of them last and next to last but I don't care about that
I bet they will be great FFs which is more important to me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They look great and are sure to do amazing too


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhh, electric wire would do it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

As usual I'm not really fired up about the show this weekend
Animals have to be checked in by Friday at 6
Rachel has something at school and they can't leave until 5
It's a 5 hour drive 
Do the math
I have to do the Vet check, check in put them in the pens, feed, water by myself 
They always do this to me


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> As usual I'm not really fired up about the show this weekend
> Animals have to be checked in by Friday at 6
> Rachel has something at school and they can't leave until 5
> It's a 5 hour drive
> Do the math
> I have to do the Vet check, check in put them in the pens, feed, water by myself
> They always do this to me


Sorry that you have to do that. I get out of school to go to my shows and ended up doing some of the easy vet checks on my own like usual. At county fair I got a bit of help but was then on my own. I know that chickens are different then goats though. Tell Rachel it is the last time you are doing all those things on your own


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Poka_Doodle 
I'm just being grumpy
I don't really mind


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> @Poka_Doodle
> I'm just being grumpy
> I don't really mind


Oh, for me check in isn't so bad, but with the goats they likely are full of energy when it comes to that.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Have a great weekend. I'll be watching for updates of all the ribbons!


Our herd is hairy, dirty, and riding out the last of the summer in laziness. No shows until the end of October and no one kidding until mid-December.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Trip was smooth
So was check in
Just got back from grabbing a bite and checking into hotel
Cocoa seems like she doesn't feel well
My girls will be here in about an hour now


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I hope Cocoa feels better.
Good luck, is tomorrow show day?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Best wishes at the show OFA! Hope Cocoa feels better too, like Poka_Doodle said!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Youth Show is tomorrow
Open Show is Sunday


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking amazing. Good luck!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> As usual I'm not really fired up about the show this weekend
> Animals have to be checked in by Friday at 6
> Rachel has something at school and they can't leave until 5
> It's a 5 hour drive
> Do the math
> I have to do the Vet check, check in put them in the pens, feed, water by myself
> They always do this to me


And how did all that end up


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> And how did all that end up


It turned out fine
Pretty smooth


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> It turned out fine
> Pretty smooth


That's good. Good luck to Rachel today!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Did great in the youth show
3 animals won their age group and 2 finished second
Rosemary was Reserve Grand Champion and Best Udder


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great job!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whoop, whoop!  That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Great job!!!


Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Whoop, whoop!  That's awesome, congrats!


Thanks


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats - and nice udder!


----------



## Latestarter

Nicely done! Congrats! That is one nice udder.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry for the duplicate post OFA! Having a little trouble with that lately, it doesn't look like it posted the first time, so I click it again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's always interesting when the judge says the Reserve GC has the Best udder over the GC


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! Nice looking goats!


----------



## animalmom

Bodacious udder, just bodacious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We did well in the open show even though we did not get grand or reserve
We had 4 of 8 animals in the Sr Soe Champion line up
Rosemary was first Ginger second in aged doe
Coco 2nd 4 year old
Taffy 2nd 3 year old
Loading up to head home
Long trip ahead


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!  Have a safe, Blessed trip home!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Safe trip home.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Have a safe trip home


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got home last night at 11pm
I don't think I've ever been happier than when the last goat was unloaded
I was worried about the ride being too cool for them
It was 61 degrees when I got home which isn't bad but with the wind on them during the ride
But none seemed cold at all when I unloaded them and they all are great today
Very pleasant 72 degrees today
Glad I took the day off


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel your pain.  Showing is fun, but a lot of folks don't really know how exhausting it is. 

Back in the day... about a million years ago I drove straight through from Tulsa, Ok to my place south of Houston after a show.  It's only an 8.5 hour drive, but leaving Tulsa about 7pm makes for a long, overnight haul.  I distinctly remember that when I got home, I gave everyone water and fresh hay while still in the trailer and I went straight to bed.  I didn't have it in me to do anything else!

Thankfully my trailer was roomy and well-bedded and the temps were nice so I didn't even feel guilty!


----------



## babsbag

somewhere along the line I missed this entire show thing...glad you did well, you should be very proud of your girls, Rachel too


----------



## OneFineAcre

@babsbag
I think about you every time I want to complain about all the rain we are getting
It has been raining for a week and we may get 3-6 inches in the next 5 days
And that doesn't even factor in what that hurricane does
Wish I could send some your way


----------



## babsbag

That's a lot of rain. Thanks for thinking of me; I would take it all for now. We had almost 1/2" a few weeks ago but our rainy season doesn't even start for another month so not panicked yet. According to NOAA our chances for rain go up after Dec. and before that we have an equal chance of getting rain. Better than saying outright that we going to be dry; they at least want to give us some hope.

I know my bees are suffering too. I didn't know until last year that a plant that flowers doesn't mean nectar. In a drought the plants will flower and make pollen for reproduction but they may not make nectar. The bees need the nectar to make honey.

Hope you stay safe and that chores aren't too miserable for you in the rain. Here rain = mud


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That's a lot of rain. Thanks for thinking of me; I would take it all for now. We had almost 1/2" a few weeks ago but our rainy season doesn't even start for another month so not panicked yet. According to NOAA our chances for rain go up after Dec. and before that we have an equal chance of getting rain. Better than saying outright that we going to be dry; they at least want to give us some hope.
> 
> I know my bees are suffering too. I didn't know until last year that a plant that flowers doesn't mean nectar. In a drought the plants will flower and make pollen for reproduction but they may not make nectar. The bees need the nectar to make honey.
> 
> Hope you stay safe and that chores aren't too miserable for you in the rain. Here rain = mud


Just pray for us this hurricane leaves us alone
A couple of potential tracks could be really bad for us
With all the rain we already have Fran and Floyd come to mind 
They were both really bad


----------



## babsbag

Will do. I didn't realize that a hurricane was headed your way.  How far are you from Pittsboro? I have a friend there that I haven't talked to in awhile.  What other part of the eastern coast is in its potential path? When is it predicted to hit land?


----------



## Ferguson K

Send some of that rain our way, and I'll push it to Babs. We got a little more than an inch this month. They say...

I think at my house we may have got around two. I just have a rain gauge though. 





How often do you rotate bucks?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Will do. I didn't realize that a hurricane was headed your way.  How far are you from Pittsboro? I have a friend there that I haven't talked to in awhile.  What other part of the eastern coast is in its potential path? When is it predicted to hit land?



Pittsboro is about an hour west of me.
We are in the central part of NC.  We get it bad when storms make landfall in the Wilmington area on the southern part of our coast and come through the center of the state.  Depending upon how strong the storm is when it makes landfall we can still get hurricane force winds when it gets to us.

The thing with hurricane Fran was that we had another storm with a lot of rain a week before and the ground was saturated.  A very large area had 70 mph winds and a lot of trees got blown down.
I personally didn't get my power back on for 10 days.

With Hurricane Floyd we got 22 inches of rain over a day and we had historical flooding.

Right now, it looks like the storm will either stay off the coast and not make landfall here, or if it does it will  be on the northern outer banks.  Either way, our coast will get a lot of rain, but right now it looks like it won't impact us too bad here in the central part of the state.

It could also hit land further north around NJ.

But, even without the hurricane the entire state of NC is under a flash flood watch from today through Sunday.

I'm on vacation next week and we were planning to leave Saturday for Williamsburg VA and spend the day Sunday at Bush Gardens.  That looks like it will be a wash because of the hurricane.
That's the bad news, the good news is that we decided *not* to book the cruise to the Bahama's leaving Baltimore on Sunday.  The Bahama's are definitely going to get pounded by this storm and I sure wouldn't want to be on a cruise ship in the mid-Atlantic Sunday.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Stay safe!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I remembered this picture from Hurricane Floyd and I went online and found it.
40,000 hogs drowned


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Send some of that rain our way, and I'll push it to Babs. We got a little more than an inch this month. They say...
> 
> I think at my house we may have got around two. I just have a rain gauge though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you rotate bucks?



Right now I have 5 mature bucks and 3 bucklings from this year.

I want to sell one of the mature ones that I have had for 4 years and one of the bucklings and keep 6 for now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Stay safe!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Praying everyone over there stays safe.


----------



## babsbag

While we need rain I don't envy you at all. Fortunately we live on the top of a hill so flooding would never be likely and same with my goats, the advantage of hillside property.  I hope it stays away from you and yes, good thing you didn't book that cruise.

Poor hogs, hope there is no repeat of that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> While we need rain I don't envy you at all. Fortunately we live on the top of a hill so flooding would never be likely and same with my goats, the advantage of hillside property.  I hope it stays away from you and yes, good thing you didn't book that cruise.
> 
> Poor hogs, hope there is no repeat of that.



Keep your fingers crossed
All of the models are starting to shift the track to the east and further away from land


----------



## OneFineAcre

The good news is the hurricane track has shifted even further to the east and will likely not make landfall anywhere in the US.

The bad news is we are still under a state of emergency in NC, SC, and VA because of all of the rain we are already getting and likely flooding
Its pretty bad where I'm at but we are only looking at 6" of rain today and tonight into tomorrow.

A line from Charleston SC up through Greenville, SC and into the Asheville area of NC may get 12".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad the hurricane has shifted tracks!

Still crossing my fingers     for ya'll that you don't get too much more rain.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You are in my prayers stay safe


----------



## Latestarter

Wishing you the best in this time of rain. Hope you and yours manage to stay high and dry!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

This brings me back to our rain memories a few years ago, we made it and you @OneFineAcre will too


----------



## babsbag

Hope all is well.


----------



## goatgurl

hope all the work you did on the barn to keep it dry worked.  its hard to keep water wings on those skinny little goat legs. 
and btw, congrats on the show results.  the ladies looked lovely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Hope all is well.


We are good
Seems we are getting rain on the lower end of what was expected
We've had 2" in the last 24 hrs
SC and Western NC are getting the worse


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> hope all the work you did on the barn to keep it dry worked.  its hard to keep water wings on those skinny little goat legs.
> and btw, congrats on the show results.  the ladies looked lovely.


Thanks
Barn is dry


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well we survived the great rain event of 2015.

With all of the rain, I forgot to mention a great deal we just found on Alfalfa hay.

I had been driving an hour to get nice size square bales for $12.

I've got a new source literally 15 minutes from my house.

I got a big round bale for $60 

He had another one and I went ahead and paid for it, and he is going to keep it for me.


----------



## goatgurl

looks good, what do the girls think?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  Wish I could find a deal like that...


----------



## babsbag

It's strange how you have all the rain and we have all the alfalfa. I can literally buy it at 10 feed stores within 15 miles of my house any day of the week. We pay 17.00 for a 100 lb bale most of the time, but right now I am paying 180.00 for 1400 lb bale. They are a pain to deal with when they are that big, they stay where they land when we unload them but I save about 260.00 a month in hay so it is worth it.

Glad you found somewhere closer, traveling for feed is a read nuisance.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> looks good, what do the girls think?


They love it


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> It's strange how you have all the rain and we have all the alfalfa. I can literally buy it at 10 feed stores within 15 miles of my house any day of the week. We pay 17.00 for a 100 lb bale most of the time, but right now I am paying 180.00 for 1400 lb bale. They are a pain to deal with when they are that big, they stay where they land when we unload them but I save about 260.00 a month in hay so it is worth it.
> 
> Glad you found somewhere closer, traveling for feed is a read nuisance.




I roll the bale of of the truck right under the carport and in a pallet
We flake it off into a basket and put in the feeder
We buy grass hay in rounds too
Much cheaper
He said he baled this in rounds because it had some grass in it and couldn't sell it to his horse clients
Good for my goats and I don't see much grass in it
It's the same farm that has 400 round bales of Tiffany Teff
Goats like that too


----------



## Ferguson K

My goats would die of excitement.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm confused
Can someone tell me what that big yellow ball in the sky is


----------



## babsbag

Only if you can tell me what that stuff is that you call rain ???


----------



## Ferguson K

I've heard tales that you shouldn't stare at that yellow ball very long... Something about going blind.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm confused
> Can someone tell me what that big yellow ball in the sky is


Hmmm, seems strange I only saw it like 3 times in May, it came for my birthday thankfully. Can you tell me why there was only 100 yards of visability this morning?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

babsbag said:


> Only if you can tell me what that stuff is that you call rain ???


I think it was Colorado life in May of 2015


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel is tracked out of school and we are taking our first real vacation in years
Williamsburg VA and the Great Wolf Lodge 
Why?
We have a great goat sitter
She is staying at our house, feeding and milking for $40 per day
She is the ring steward of our show and has had goats her entire life
We even left her a breeding list and a couple of our does are bred while we are gone


----------



## Baymule

Forty dollars?? Worth her weight in GOLD!!! You and family are blessed to have a real goat nanny caring for your farm while you are gone.


----------



## babsbag

Have a great vacation!!!

 I have a young lady that house sits for me when she is home from college. She too is a "goatie" and in my case she has to care for dogs, cats, and birds too. But I can honestly say that I have never had her orchestrate a breeding. 

A good house/goat sitter is worth every dime we can pay them. Her mom is my best friend and my goat mentor so I really know that they are in good hands when I leave home. I wish she was home all of the time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

SheepGirl said:


> I love Williamsburg!! About two hours from my house, but we always go there at least once a year. I would say if you didn't have a whole class with you to head to Pierce's Pitt BBQ (downside is it is always soo busy), the Pottery Factory (now rebuilt to look like a strip mall), and definitely Busch Gardens



Hey SheepGirl
We are back in Williamsburg and we are going to try Pierce's Pitt BBQ


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we got home at the edge of dark yesterday Maurine started feeding the animals
She came in and said I think there is a snake out here
So I grab the flashlight and sure enough about a 2 ft long copperhead right by the bale 
So Maurine asked is it a copperhead and I said yes and that one is too
There was another one about half in half out the pallet the hay was on and that was about 4 ft long
So we had a battle getting that one taken care of
Perfect job for a .410 
So then Maurine is milking and the phone rings
It's my neighbor behind me letting me know there was a coyote by my back fence line when she drove down the path to her house
Geez


----------



## Hens and Roos

never a dull moment it seems!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - when it rains it pours!   Ya'll have monster copperheads there - thankfully they don't get that big here.   Got bitten by one when I was a teenager...can't say that was any fun... but I lived!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## animalmom

Good spotting and good shooting.  I'm learning to like spiders, I just don't think I will ever like snakes.


----------



## goatgurl

wow, just what you need to find when you get home.  keep your eyes pealed for more.  i have killed a cottonmouth and 2 copperheads so far this year.  i started to say i hate snakes but actually i just hate poisonous snakes.  i kind of protect the black snakes around here.  welcome home, hope youall had a good time


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad ya got em! 
Fall is a bad time for them as they like to come out in the evening and find a warm spot... usually dusk and most of the time gravel, driveways or something like that.
DD was bit by a baby copperhead in Oct  a few years back, Stepped right on it. Yep- full venom bite because they cannot control how much venom. 
Sure hope Mikey or Angel was on that fenceline! 

Glad you still got a mini vacation- not the Bahamas but at least a nice get-a-way.  Where were you going in the Bahamas? I love Eleuthera (Caribbean side, not the Atlantic side LOL).


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Glad ya got em!
> Fall is a bad time for them as they like to come out in the evening and find a warm spot... usually dusk and most of the time gravel, driveways or something like that.
> DD was bit by a baby copperhead in Oct  a few years back, Stepped right on it. Yep- full venom bite because they cannot control how much venom.
> Sure hope Mikey or Angel was on that fenceline!
> 
> Glad you still got a mini vacation- not the Bahamas but at least a nice get-a-way.  Where were you going in the Bahamas? I love Eleuthera (Caribbean side, not the Atlantic side LOL).


We had considered a cruise out of Baltimore to Grand BAhama, Nassau and Turks and Cacos
Great Wolf Lodge turned out to be a good choice
Went to Jamestown Settlement and Yorktown Battlefield too
We could go to Williamsburg 5 more times and not be bored


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> Good spotting and good shooting.  I'm learning to like spiders, I just don't think I will ever like snakes.


I bought a 410 "snake charmer " from a friend a few years ago who needed some money just because I thought it was cool
This was the first time I actually got to use it to "charm" a snake


----------



## babsbag

We use shotguns to charm the rattlesnakes. Last time DH shot one the pieces went flying everywhere. Difinitely "overkill" but better than no kill.   I use the shotgun so I don't miss. 

Glad you got them.   The coyotes have been horrible at my place the last few weeks. Love me a good LGD.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I definitely need another LGD
Was talking to someone tonight about a started dog same farm I got Angel from
Long story but the father passed away a few years ago and they aren't really breeding goats anymore
They only have 2 does and a buck and she mentioned they were
Thinking about getting the buck castrated because he belonged to their father
Buck is 6 years old and out of NC Promised Land Ram-Beau
So would you think about selling him?
And she said maybe.
I suspect this could be a pricey goat


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it all works out, that would be exciting!


----------



## Southern by choice

I was just looking at this buck in some old archives... he is the pretty Cou Blanc right?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I was just looking at this buck in some old archives... he is the pretty Cou Blanc right?


Yep


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope it works out for you ....goat math strikes again


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Hope it works out for you ....goat math strikes again


Yeah
That might be tough for me
I saw what they were asking for some of there goats when they sold off most of the herd


I don't know if I could bring myself to pay that kind of money

We have bought a semen tank because we want to collect semen from some of ours. 
The extension service in a neighboring county sponsors an event in Nov and a company comes in to collect semen

And I met this lady at Shelby show 
Olde South Farm from Alabama that has a buck out of Ram-Beau and she has him on ice as they say
Probably more cost effective


----------



## animalmom

Need?  Need?  What's wrong with just want?  I have three bucks, love each and every one of them, and they are good boys.  Would I get another?  In a heartbeat!  Love my Nigi bucks even in full rut!  Can't have too many handsome faces to choose from.  And while they can be real love bugs and cuddle and are just darling, I keep in mind first and foremost that they are animals.  Need?  We don't need no stinkin' need!

Ah, I think I'm giving you my blessing to get another buck... post pictures, please and thank you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> Need?  Need?  What's wrong with just want?  I have three bucks, love each and every one of them, and they are good boys.  Would I get another?  In a heartbeat!  Love my Nigi bucks even in full rut!  Can't have too many handsome faces to choose from.  And while they can be real love bugs and cuddle and are just darling, I keep in mind first and foremost that they are animals.  Need?  We don't need no stinkin' need!
> 
> Ah, I think I'm giving you my blessing to get another buck... post pictures, please and thank you.



Yeah
But I have 8 bucks now  

I was supposed to be selling 2 not buying another


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah
> But I have 8 bucks now
> 
> I was supposed to be selling 2 not buying another



But then that wouldn't be goat math! 

Better to have too many... I am in a shortfall and need to bring in a few.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So today may have been the most beautiful day we have had all year
Cool, dry, and sunny
The goats deserved a day like today 

And with all of the rain my barn was a mess
I try to sweep out most of it once a week at least
But it has probably been a month and with 2 weeks of rain they stayed in the whole time
I don't think I've ever seen so much goat poop in my life
And a summers worth of cobwebs 
What the heck is a cob anyway and why do they leave so many webs in my barn?


----------



## Southern by choice

You still liking your grit? I love ours. I rake the berries every morning but like you with that ridiculous rain I could get in and only get around them so much. We did the same today. 
I am with you what is a cob? 

We have giant orb spiders that none of the family will let me "relocate"  so at night when I close up gates I walk face first into them. Spiders give me heebie jeebies.

You ready for next week? Heard it will get cold.


----------



## Latestarter

If the buck is all that and a sandwich to go with, why not get him and still sell 2 or 3 of yours? If you get him, I assume that you'll be using him as a sire. If you haven't already done all your breeding, perhaps you could even get a few kids from him this coming spring... Wouldn't that improve your overall herd?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> You still liking your grit? I love ours. I rake the berries every morning but like you with that ridiculous rain I could get in and only get around them so much. We did the same today.
> I am with you what is a cob?
> 
> We have giant orb spiders that none of the family will let me "relocate"  so at night when I close up gates I walk face first into them. Spiders give me heebie jeebies.
> 
> You ready for next week? Heard it will get cold.


Nobody is getting clipped for the State Fair that's for sure
Getting the cool weather clip
Face, neck , legs and stomach 
But a little bit surprised with the bad weather my girls look marvelous 
My best ones have never looked better and all are still giving a quart or better so we will be able to udder up nice for such a late show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> If the buck is all that and a sandwich to go with, why not get him and still sell 2 or 3 of yours? If you get him, I assume that you'll be using him as a sire. If you haven't already done all your breeding, perhaps you could even get a few kids from him this coming spring... Wouldn't that improve your overall herd?


And we may do that

And yes we could potentially use him with a couple of does this year after quarantine

And if we got him now we could collect his semen in November too

But it was his daddy that was "all that and a sandwich" I would need to do more research on exactly what he has done

And when I say "pricey" I know these folks and that is probably in the $1500 range I saw some for $2000
They are proud of that NC Promised Land name

And remember he is 6 years old

If they said they would sell him for $750 I would do it for sure 

Now that is what I can't get my arms around if you know what I mean

Especially when I can get  straw of Semen from another son for $100


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhh... yeah,  a grand is a heckuva lot, let alone twice that! Also, a very good point about AI w/straws. Much cheaper, you get to add the same genetics, and don't need to pay for food and upkeep of the sire. I'm trying to purchase great genetics in the does and expecting to pay max $400 each. I can't justify more than that  Well, looking forward to reading what you eventually decide/see how things fall out. Best of luck!


----------



## Southern by choice

We actually might make it to the show this year! Not getting my hopes up but I have a DD that is really wanting to go... but we have family coming in so we will see. I hope we make though.

That straw sounds much better!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Ahhhh... yeah,  a grand is a heckuva lot, let alone twice that! Also, a very good point about AI w/straws. Much cheaper, you get to add the same genetics, and don't need to pay for food and upkeep of the sire. I'm trying to purchase great genetics in the does and expecting to pay max $400 each. I can't justify more than that  Well, looking forward to reading what you eventually decide/see how things fall out. Best of luck!


$400 is a good price for a good goat 
I bought Ginger on CL for $200
She's won a GC' scored 88 on her LA
and is a great miller 
We are going to do DHIR next year and I think she can get a star
Zamia we paid much much more for than Gimger but much much less than $1500
I will never say how much I paid for Zamia because that was the agreement because Zamia was the NDGA national champ Jr Doe
She's a finished champ now and she gives more milk than Ginger but only marginally more milk
I will say this they were both pure dumb luck bargains


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We actually might make it to the show this year! Not getting my hopes up but I have a DD that is really wanting to go... but we have family coming in so we will see. I hope we make though.
> 
> That straw sounds much better!


You know would really love to see Ruth in the ring or see what she would score on LA
Never seen her in person but in the pics I've seen she seems to be an excellent doe


----------



## babsbag

But it may take 6 to 7 straws to get a goat to settle. Personally I wouldn't spend more than $500 on a buck but then I don't enter the show ring. That expensive buck may end up costing you less than AI to settle 3 does a year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> But it may take 6 to 7 straws to get a goat to settle. Personally I wouldn't spend more than $500 on a buck but then I don't enter the show ring. That expensive buck may end up costing you less than AI to settle 3 does a year.



I went and looked  on her site and I was wrong on the price it's any where from $125 to $175 for 5 straws 
Typical success rate is around 50 percent 
Our vet friend says he gets around 60 percent sometimes 70
So if you got 10 straws you would expect hopefully 5 would settle 
But maybe not


----------



## goatgurl

back when fairies and giants ruled the earth and i was showing i used a lot of ai on my alpines and had about a 75% conception rate.  all it takes is close observation of the does and taking care of the semen.  i never used drugs to cycle the does and  i never did the old put it in your shirt pocket thing but did it all properly and it worked well.  you can really infuse i lot of new blood in your herd in a hurry.  I'd do that in a heart beat instead of paying big bucks for a 6 year old buck.  if he does happen to come visit your house we will need pictures of course.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> back when fairies and giants ruled the earth and i was showing i used a lot of ai on my alpines and had about a 75% conception rate.  all it takes is close observation of the does and taking care of the semen.  i never used drugs to cycle the does and  i never did the old put it in your shirt pocket thing but did it all properly and it worked well.  you can really infuse i lot of new blood in your herd in a hurry.  I'd do that in a heart beat instead of paying big bucks for a 6 year old buck.  if he does happen to come visit your house we will need pictures of course.



I'm supposed to go see the dog tomorrow afternoon so we will find out more about the buck

But will be going the semen route either way because we got the tank to collect some of ours

Not necessarily to sell because they would be worth that much but to preserve in case something happened to them

Check out OldeSouth Nigerians
On the bucks on ice page I really like the first buck OldeSouth Vin Rouge
His dam was NC Promised Land Rain Beau she"'s the deal
The other is OldeSouth Marquise
His dam Rosasharn GX UDianomd was #1 milk and butterfat producer in both ADGA and AGS in 2014
His sister is also an Elite Doe


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I like the OldeSouth line.  I almost bought a buck from them but at the time he was out of my price range. 

Right now I just window shop 

It'l be interesting to see how the AI goes! I have been looking here and there at AI too, it can be a bit spendy but its a good way to get other genetics.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So no buck
They decided not to sell him
Just as well 
But I did go today and check out the GP
Going back to pick up Marvel on Sat
Looking forward to that and really need a dog more than a buck


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'll be going back on Saturday morning to pick up Marvel.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice

What a smoochable face!  
Cute puppy! How old is he? 
You putting him with Angel? or Mikey?
I bet Angel would love the company.  

Coyote activity has really increased here... sounds ike maybe your neck of the woods too! Glad you are getting another dog!


----------



## Hens and Roos

what a handsome guy! and cool name


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> What a smoochable face!
> Cute puppy! How old is he?
> You putting him with Angel? or Mikey?
> I bet Angel would love the company.
> 
> Coyote activity has really increased here... sounds ike maybe your neck of the woods too! Glad you are getting another dog!



He's 9 months old.  And he is a very sweet boy.
Right now Angel is in with Mikey and the does.  She just decided she wanted to be over there and I haven't been able to get her to go back.
So, every night I move the bucks up to the field closest to the house, and turn the spotlight on which lights up where they lay at underneath one of those carports I got.
Emma the lab/bull dog or something mix is staying with the bucks too, but I think she more focuses on getting a good nights sleep than guarding.  That's why I move them at night.
Although, she is very protective of the "property" against the neighbors dog, so I think she does make a contribution.
So, we will see how Marvel and Emma get along for now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> what a handsome guy! and cool name



I like his name too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> I like his name too.



I can only imagine what names my kids will come up with for next kidding season.......they have watch every one of the Avenger series movies so far


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I like the OldeSouth line.  I almost bought a buck from them but at the time he was out of my price range.
> 
> Right now I just window shop
> 
> It'l be interesting to see how the AI goes! I have been looking here and there at AI too, it can be a bit spendy but its a good way to get other genetics.



I've seen her animals in person at Shelby, and met her too.  She's a very nice lady.  And smart too, she's a pharmacist.
Just exchanged emails with her in fact.

I don't think we are going to do any AI this year with our schedule.  We kind of do everything around kidding by mid May because of the Memorial Day show.  If we were going to do AI would want to try them earlier like in Sept, so that you try maybe twice and if they don't settle still expose to a buck.


----------



## goatgurl

marvelous marvel.  what a handsome guy.


----------



## babsbag

What a good looking young man...do I see puppies in your future, or is Angel already spayed?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> What a good looking young man...do I see puppies in your future, or is Angel already spayed?


Angle has not been spayed and puppies could indeed be in our future. 

I can't wait to go get him tomorrow.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope he adjusts well with your dogs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marvel's at his new home.  Has had a bath and he had some gnarly mats in his hair.  Scissor trimmed him up.
He's actually white now, thought he was yellow. 
Filled up 5 gallons buckets of warm water from the tub and washed him outside.
He enjoyed the bath.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Southern by choice

So happy for you!


----------



## animalmom

I hope you weren't planning on that new boy being your dog... it looks like his heart belongs to your beautiful daughter!


----------



## goatgurl

is he handsome or what!  and yup what animalmom said, i think you lost a dog.  what does angel think about him being around her goats.  all looks ok in the pic of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> I hope you weren't planning on that new boy being your dog... it looks like his heart belongs to your beautiful daughter!


That may be true


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> is he handsome or what!  and yup what animalmom said, i think you lost a dog.  what does angel think about him being around her goats.  all looks ok in the pic of them.


He and Angel are getting along great
Mikey is tolerating him


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marvel is so clean and white makes Angel and Mikey look grungy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Maybe they want a bath too, LOL.
Looking good


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Maybe they want a bath too, LOL.
> Looking good


They probably need one


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> They probably need one


My lab does, but she is black, so you can't tell. It has been years since her last bath


----------



## Latestarter

Great acquisition! He looks right at home! Your daughter definitely seems to have a way with animals. Is that going to be her calling? My dogs need a bath as well.. If I keep putting it off it will get too cold and they'll have to wait till next year. No way am I going to attempt a bath for a 120+ pound dog in the bath tub LOL!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marvel is settling in very nicely
He's getting along with all of the other dogs
He got zapped by the Hotwire twice yesterday which freaked him
pretty bad he hid in the woods for a couple of hours 
But he is really a sweet dog 
We have been giving him a ton of attention I'm sure he didn't get that much before
I love him already


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here are some more pictures of Marvel on the job.  So, on Saturday we put him in with the bucks and brought Angel over first and then Mikey.  Mikey was a little standoffish to him, but OK.  Sunday Mikey and he were better. 
When we tried Emma the lab mix on Saturday had to take her back out immediately.  She's old and didn't want anything to do with him.   On Sunday we tried again and he and Emma did fine too.

Shut the bucks in the back field and let the does over in the front field.  He sniffed every one of them and did ok.

The only problem we have seen with him so far is a serious food aggression issue.   He has to be completely separated when you feed him.  He's seems a little on the thin side.  We'll have to work on that.  Going to the vet for a check up this week.


----------



## goatgurl

when you say food aggression do you mean with you, with the other dogs, with the goats or what.  i do not allow my dogs be food aggressive with me but i will let them keep the goats and chickens out of their food as long as they don't get really carried away with it.  usually just a bark and or a jump is enough to discourage the other critters.  and i never have my dogs eat together so that's not a problem.  just work with him and give him time to acclimate.   he really is a beautiful boy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> when you say food aggression do you mean with you, with the other dogs, with the goats or what.  i do not allow my dogs be food aggressive with me but i will let them keep the goats and chickens out of their food as long as they don't get really carried away with it.  usually just a bark and or a jump is enough to discourage the other critters.  and i never have my dogs eat together so that's not a problem.  just work with him and give him time to acclimate.   he really is a beautiful boy.


With the goats
Mikey gives a bark and growl to the goats and chickens if they come to close
Angel could care less she will let the chickens eat out of her bowl
Marvel is a little over the top he didn't want them within 30 feet


----------



## Southern by choice

Don't ya hate that. Callie is like that. Her co-owner never worked with it.  She is much better now. 
Still just feed her separate from the other dogs and if feed isn't finished it comes up. 

Glad he is adjusting so well.


----------



## babsbag

He looks quite at home with your daughter and the goats; glad everyone is getting along, peace is a good thing. As far as the bath...my female is 5 years old and the male is 3 and neither of them have ever had a bath. They look and smell cleaner than the BCs that live in the house and get baths all of the time. I think they would both be very unhappy if I tried to bathe them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> He looks quite at home with your daughter and the goats; glad everyone is getting along, peace is a good thing. As far as the bath...my female is 5 years old and the male is 3 and neither of them have ever had a bath. They look and smell cleaner than the BCs that live in the house and get baths all of the time. I think they would both be very unhappy if I tried to bathe them.



He was really nasty.  I had carried a dog carrier in my truck when I went to get him, but ended up letting him ride up front with me (he was very well behaved on the drive), and he smelled really, really bad.  And he had some pretty gnarly mats on his tail and entire rear end area.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm enjoying watching Marvel making our farm his new home
It's going very well
It's very interesting to watch a "team" develop with him, Angel, and Mikey
And I can see the parts starting to move in sync 
It's fun to watch


----------



## babsbag

Watching these dogs work as a team is amazing. One will patrol while one stays with the goats, and my male always makes a quick announcement to the world that he is back on duty after his dinner. Lately they have been barking and very busy at night, not sure what is out there but I am glad they are on the job. They seldom bark (the female never) at nothing so I know they feel threatened by something.

Glad he is fitting in so easily


----------



## goatgurl

love the team work of these guys.  years ago i had a pair of Anatolians and when i went to work one dog would stay on the deck and guard my mom and the other dog went out with the goats.  if the deck dog barked the pasture dog came to help and if the pasture dog barked then the deck dog would go to help.  the poor ups man never stood a chance, lol.  they took turns being on the deck or in the pasture.  they were awesome dogs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The NC State Fair Dairy goat show is this weekend and of course we are there.
I'm back at home but Maurine and Rachel are camping out at the fair.  Someone has to come home and feed the goats that aren't at the show and the dogs, and the cat. 

Had our pot luck dinner for the exhibitors and youth showmanship.  Rachel finished 4th in intermediate.  The best she has ever done.  She's never really tried very hard and I'm just happy she is trying.  Of course I gave her an incentive.  I told her if she finished in the top 5 I would double the premium. 4th was $44 so I owe her $88.  But, when I saw how hard she was working at it, I was going to do the deal even if she hadn't finished in the top 5.   To me it was money well spent.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is great!  

Glad it is a little warmer tonight too! Camping out in the cold is .


----------



## Latestarter

Camping out in hot sweaty weather is even worse though! Congrats to your daughter and as usual, your goat(s) look(s) great.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> That is great!
> 
> Glad it is a little warmer tonight too! Camping out in the cold is .



Weather is great.  They were ready for the cold though, electric blanket.
Of course that doesn't help when you get up in the morning.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Camping out in hot sweaty weather is even worse though! Congrats to your daughter and as usual, your goat(s) look(s) great.



Weather is perfect for camping.  it's supposed to get down to like 48 tonight.

Thanks.  Cocoa is the showmanship goat.  She walks perfectly, doesn't act up and is very easy to set up.
 A friend of ours told us tonight we should get her one that didn't show as well so she would have to work harder at it, would help her pay attention more.  I don't know about that.


----------



## Latestarter

Why would you want to make it more difficult on her? I would think the idea was to show the best you have to gain the most recognition... But that's me...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Why would you want to make it more difficult on her? I would think the idea was to show the best you have to gain the most recognition... But that's me...



He just thinks it would make her work harder to be a better "showman".
A lot of times with the older kids, they actually get them to switch goats and you have to show a goat you've never worked with before.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, newbee question... In these shows, I see a lot of all girl or all boy and expect that those are 4H type competitions. How do adults show their animals? Is that like a totally separate show? And how do they pick a champion or best in show in competitions between kids and adults? I mean, a Nigie is a Nigie, whether shown by a kid or adult...


----------



## babsbag

My friends kids are in high school and are amazing at showmanship. Our fairs have a "round robin" which means if you win showmanship for your breed then you compete against all the other breed winners and you show all the breeds. This young lady shows goats in showmanship and cows in other competition but she had to go and ask how to show pigs and sheep and she did, she won. A few years ago it was her brother doing the winning...a family thing I guess.   They always use the best behaved animal for showmanship, makes it easier to pay attention to the judge. Do they make her age group give oral reasons and answer questions about goats while they are in the ring?

I think it is great that Rachel particpates in this, it is so good for them; the responsiblities and confidence building can't be beat. Good for you and your wife to encourage her and take part. Boy Scouts was my life for 15 years, I can relate to that committment. Can't say I ever camped at a Fair but have done it just about every where else. 48° is perfect for nights.

Hope you do well in the shows.


----------



## babsbag

In CA we have open shows at fairs and all ages of handlers show at the same time in the same ring. The youth showmanship is just for kids, and it it to show off how well the child handles the animal, they do not judge the animal at all, they judge the handler. It might be different in other places. IDK


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhh OK... that makes a little more sense. I wasn't sure how it worked...


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## OneFineAcre

QUOTE="Latestarter, post: 402772, member: 12680"]OK, newbee question... In these shows, I see a lot of all girl or all boy and expect that those are 4H type competitions. How do adults show their animals? Is that like a totally separate show? And how do they pick a champion or best in show in competitions between kids and adults? I mean, a Nigie is a Nigie, whether shown by a kid or adult...[/QUOTE]

Well last night was showmanship.  They aren't necessarily judging the goat as much as they are judging the handler.  At the fair, showmanship isn't by breed it is by the age of the child.  If you noticed in the picture Rachel had a Nigerian, but there were also Nubians and Alpines.

They have PeeWee, Jr., Intermediate, and Srs. (they actually have two classes of Srs but not sure of the age breakdown on that.  Some shows also have Adult Showmanship, but I don't think the our State Fair does.

Showmanship is about how you show the goat not about which goat is the best.  It's how you fitted the goat (clipped, trimmed hooves, and cleaned the goat just overall how you prepared the goat for the show ring), your knowledge of the parts of the goat, and your knowledge in regards to showing.
Last night in Rachel's age group, she checked every goats hooves as to how they were trimmed.  Some kids clean the goats feet and put socks on them when they take them to the ring.  She also checked every goats tail web.  Sometimes poop gets caked there, and she checked to make sure they are all clean.
She asked them to point to parts of a goat like withers, thurl,  pinbones, etc.
The may ask the child what are the 4 categories of the scorecard.  General Appearance, Udder, Dairy Strength, and Body Capacity.
They may ask how many point each category is worth.  35, 35, 20, and 10
They may ask a child " what do you think your goats greatest strength is on the score card ?"  Rachel's answer for Cocoa is " General Appearance.  She has a nice level topline, is up hill, and a very angular doe".
They may ask a child " what do you think your does weakness is on the scorecard".  Rachel's answer for Cocoa is " her teats kick out too much, because she doesn't have a strong medial suspensory ligament"
That's another reason why Cocoa is great for showmanship besides handling well, her strengths and weaknesses are obvious so you have a good answer.

Now as to the actual show where they judge the goats, at our State Fair and Mtn State fair, these are not 4H events.  These are ADGA sanctioned events.  Both have a Youth Show and an Open Show.
Youth show is 21 and under and the animal has to be registered in the Youth's name.  At our Fairs youth shows are restricted to residents of N.C. only.

The open show is open to anyone from anywhere.  I know there is one exhibitor at our fair from Indiana.

A lot of the goats shown in the youth show will also be shown in the open show.  We register all of ours in Rachel's name so she can show them in the youth show, but we can also show them in the open show.  In the youth show, the child has to show her goat.  But, Rachel can have 2 animals in each age group.  She can get another child to show the other animal.  In the open show Maurine and I can show the goats even though they are registered in Rachel's name.

At our State Fair, it has a lot to do with money.  Our Fair pays some of the best premiums in the country.  $50 for 1st down to $32 for 10th place.  Each exhibitor can only win premiums for 2 animals in each age group.  We try to make sure we have two in each age group.

For the youth show there are no entry or pen fees, and they pay the kids .35 per mile for up to 10 animals just to bring them.  The premier exhibitor in the youth show win's $1500.

In the open show 1st place Dairy herd is like $350 down to 10th is like $100.

We know some folks out west who own a dairy and at one point had 3 kids under 21, they only have one now.  They probably needed an Excel spreadsheet to keep up with which animal each child owned.  Their best year they got $13,000 for going to the NC State Fair dairy goat show.
We only have the one child and we don't get mileage because we live in the same county as the state fair, but we pay our hay bill for our little herd of little goats off of the state fair.  I think between the youth and open show we got $1700 last year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the Youth Show was today.  We had a good time and a good show.  We got no Rosettes this time, it's been a long time since that happened.  But, that's how it goes.  A bad day of showing goats with my daughter is better than a good day at work. 

I thought our goats looked as good as they have ever looked, but I guess it's been a good year because everyone's goats looked great too.
Zamia's udder didn't fill up enough.  We mixed some Gatorade in her water to encourage her to drink more, so maybe she will do better tomorrow.

We still had 3 out of 10 in the Championship line up.  Zamia was 1st and Rosemary 2nd in the 5 year old and above age group.  Cocoa was 2nd. in the 4-5 year old class.

And others Clara Belle was 3rd and Taffy 4th in the 3-4 year olds and Moonpie was 4th in the 2-3 year olds.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> A bad day of showing goats with my daughter is better than a good day at work.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


>


Are you going to be there tomorrow?
I know someone at your house wants to come. 
I know there are going to be some awesome La Mancha's and Nubians in the show.


----------



## goatgurl

sounds like a good time is being had by all.  congrats to Rachel, and you are so right any day with your daughter is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Are you going to be there tomorrow?
> I know someone at your house wants to come.
> I know there are going to be some awesome La Mancha's and Nubians in the show.



   

YES!   And we are so excited!
Thank you for sending the schedule!

...and probably some awesome Nigerians too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'll probably be showing Sannens when you get there.
I've shown more of then lately.


----------



## babsbag

That was a long explanation of shows...thank you and good job.  I don't think I have ever seen a youth show out here but then I don't show, I only learn through listening to my friends and asking a lot of questions. I have shown a few goats for others, but none of mine. I do know that our fairs pay next to nothing for winning and many of them don't even have sanctioned shows anymore as there aren't enough goats entered to make a class; very sad. Glad to see that goats are important somewhere.  This is just a guess, but I bet we would have more entries if we had youth shows; always more fun to watch kids show and compete against someone their own age; at least I would like it more.

Sounds like you did ok in the ring even without the rosette. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks OFA for such a detailed explanation. It appears there is much more involved than what I had thought at first. Sounds like your daughter did great, even without rosettes.  Have fun and enjoy the time with daughter, family, and goats! Good luck for the rest of the show!

Edit to ask: You say there are no entry/pen fees for the kids... What are customary fees to enter the show for adults? Is it per animal? I ask because if they are paying out that much, the funds have to come from somewhere...


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes I am posting on OFA's thread...
Went to the fair today and got to meet up with OFA and family.

 We had fun and it was very nice to have a familiar face. 

Thanks OFA! 

Got some cool pics but I'll run them by you first!


----------



## Ferguson K

You're making me jealous! It'll be next year or so before we can resume showing. I'll have to follow you and yours through this busy show season.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Yes I am posting on OFA's thread...
> Went to the fair today and got to meet up with OFA and family.
> 
> We had fun and it was very nice to have a familiar face.
> 
> Thanks OFA!
> 
> Got some cool pics but I'll run them by you first!



Good seeing you again too.  And @Goat Whisperer too. 

You picked a good show to come to, it went really well.

Were you still there when the animal rights activists come protesting through the building?  If not you missed it .
The judge from Ring 2 got on the microphone and gave them an ear full. 

I'm sure if I'm in the pic it's not very flattering, but I don't care if you post.

I'm 51 years old and it is what it is at this point.  Doesn't matter if it's on the inter-web or not.


----------



## Southern by choice

No... we had to leave but when we were leaving the officers were very busy and following someone on the radios... they were hauling butt!

Sorry I missed that. 

Very neat to see the different judges and their styles. So many cool awesome goats. It was really neat to see the Obers! That was pretty cool. The Nigies- well they are fun because the "variety" alone is just spectacular. 

I enjoyed seeing how you and Maureen handle the goats before going in. I liked that. Maybe next year we will get to see the youth show.

I am still laughing at some of the Nigies jumping around. That was so cute... Can you imagine an Alpine doing that?
Alpines were beautiful.


----------



## babsbag

Would have loved to have heard that judge.  Why in the world would you protest against dairy goats, most of them are pampered and spoiled rotten.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Thanks OFA for such a detailed explanation. It appears there is much more involved than what I had thought at first. Sounds like your daughter did great, even without rosettes.  Have fun and enjoy the time with daughter, family, and goats! Good luck for the rest of the show!
> 
> Edit to ask: You say there are no entry/pen fees for the kids... What are customary fees to enter the show for adults? Is it per animal? I ask because if they are paying out that much, the funds have to come from somewhere...



The funds come from the N.C. Department of Agriculture.  Our State fair is under NCDA. Raleigh is the capital city of NC and a metropolitan area, but NC is still a farm state, and our state fair is still an agricultural fair. 

No way the entry fees for the non youth exhibitors pays for the premiums.  Our entry fees for the open show were $5 per animal.  15 animals cost us $75.  No pen fees because Rachel was in the youth show.  If not the pen fees would have been $5 per pen.  We get 8 pens.  We put the animals in 6 pens, our tent in another (if you look at the picture) and we generally keep our junk in another.  There were extra pens, so we moved our display.

You probably shouldn't base your information on the NC State Fair ( read my reply to babsbag).

The club shows are different.  We are in the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association, and there is also a Piedmont Dairy Goat Breeders Association. Those shows have to fund themselves.

First, they pay $0 premiums.  You are competing just for the fun of it, or pride, or the hopes that if you have champion caliber animals you can sell your kids for a premium price.

At NCDGBA show, it's a $6 per pen fee, and $6 per animal (per show, it is a 3 ring show).  I think if you enter all 3 rings, they give a break, like $15 per animal for all 3  We also do a 24 hour milk test for $10 per animal (that's a bargain)

We have to pay ADGA the fees to sanction the show, and $3000 to rent the Eastern North Carolina Agricultural Center, we have to pay the judges, and we have to pay there travel expenses.  We get sponsors, we have a raffle table.  We have to at least break even.  The last few years we have been in the black, thanks mostly to the Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## babsbag

I belong to a dairy goat club too and we sponsor a show and it is the same as yours...we do try to give nice prizes.   but no money for cash  premiums


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Would have loved to have heard that judge.  Why in the world would you protest against dairy goats, most of them are pampered and spoiled rotten.



Ok, so they come through shouting about the exploitation of animals, and how using animals for food is violence 
So, the judge in ring 2 got on the microphone and said " these people get up every morning to milk these goats, and feed these goats, and care for these goats, and love these goats.  Every time you eat you should thank a farmer. 

And they really made themselves look especially bad.  They launched their protest when the actual show was over.  They did it during the "special show", when all of the exhibitors provide an animal and a "co-handler" to allow a special needs child or adult show an animal.  They walk the animal out, the judges who are great speak to all of them, they get their picture taken and get a medal.  So, here we are trying to make the world a  little bit better for someone who needs it and these knuckle heads come shouting through the barn.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That was a long explanation of shows...thank you and good job.  I don't think I have ever seen a youth show out here but then I don't show, I only learn through listening to my friends and asking a lot of questions. I have shown a few goats for others, but none of mine. I do know that our fairs pay next to nothing for winning and many of them don't even have sanctioned shows anymore as there aren't enough goats entered to make a class; very sad. Glad to see that goats are important somewhere.  This is just a guess, but I bet we would have more entries if we had youth shows; always more fun to watch kids show and compete against someone their own age; at least I would like it more.
> 
> Sounds like you did ok in the ring even without the rosette. Good luck tomorrow.




I caught your statement "glad to see goats are important somewhere".
We have a very strong advocate here.  The Supt of the State Fair show is a large animal vet who breeds, and shows Toggs.   Some of the best around.
He's very active also with ADGA.  He has had National Champ Toggs and Recorded Grades.

He really pushed it with the state that we could have the premier Dairy Goat show in the country, and we really do at least as far as State Fairs.  The only larger Dairy Goat show is the ADGA National show.


----------



## babsbag

knuckle heads, great timing for sure.  Just makes them look like more of the idiots that they are.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So how we did in the open show.

Rosemary was 1st place in the aged does (5 and older).  Cocoa was 2nd in the 4-5 year olds.  Most of our others placed in the top 5.
We entered 2 dairy herds (@Latestarter remember, this is a money show) one in Rachel's name, and one in Maurine's.  We took 3rd and 6th.
Zamia was 3rd in the Champion Challenge.  Now this was a good thing.  The judge said that Zamia had the most correct teat placement than any other Nigie in the show.   She said, that if you could look in the dictionary under "correct teat placement", Zamia's picture would be there. 

And this was another thing about this show and a reason I really like this judge.  When we were showing the 2-3 year olds, I'm sure all of the people in the audience were wondering what was going on.  I've never seen anything like this.  The judge wasn't on the microphone and she was just talking to all of the exhibitor's as a group

She was telling us how beautiful all of or animals were.  She said they all had great udders and what a great job we were all doing as breeders.  She said that she had never seen as great a group of Nigerians in her experience judging.
That was awesome.

The grand and reserve were both from Cool Springs farm.  They had magnificent animals and deserved it.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> I caught your statement "glad to see goats are important somewhere".
> We have a very strong advocate here.  The Supt of the State Fair show is a large animal vet who breeds, and shows Toggs.   Some of the best around.
> He's very active also with ADGA.  He has had National Champ Toggs and Recorded Grades.
> 
> He really pushed it with the state that we could have the premier Dairy Goat show in the country, and we really do at least as far as State Fairs.  The only larger Dairy Goat show is the ADGA National show.



That is really great; the fairs around here are going broke on all fronts and the livestock is at the very bottom of the pile. Even our clubs sanctioned show is having a rough time getting enough exhibitors, seems that there are fewer and fewer families raising goats and it usually starts with the kids; there aren't many adults that jump into goat raising as adults ( I did).  There are some things  I really like about NC, your weather isn't one of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That is really great; the fairs around here are going broke on all fronts and the livestock is at the very bottom of the pile. Even our clubs sanctioned show is having a rough time getting enough exhibitors, seems that there are fewer and fewer families raising goats and it usually starts with the kids; there aren't many adults that jump into goat raising as adults ( I did).  There are some things  I really like about NC, your weather isn't one of them.



What don't you like about our weather?


----------



## babsbag

Humidity. As a CA girl I am born and bred for dry summer heat.  I would like a little rain this winter though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Humidity. As a CA girl I am born and bred for dry summer heat.  I would like a little rain this winter though.



We definitely have humidity.  And then we have more humidity.  And then we have some more.


----------



## babsbag

I have been in the South a few times in the summer and was miserable. NC in Sept last year was beautiful but I know that that was only a trick.   I live where it is very hot and dry all summer and fall and I really do love it. Our weather is hard to beat for gardening, and that is my second passion, next to goats.


----------



## Latestarter

babsbag said:


> ...  I live where it is very hot and dry all summer and fall and I really do love it. _Our weather is hard to beat for gardening_, and that is my second passion, next to goats.



With the water shortages you folks have out there, and wild fires, how in the heck can you garden? How can you afford the water bills to keep a garden producing? I mean I know it's (CA) a major source of produce for the nation, but that's from CO river water and intensive irrigation in the main valleys... I heard you can go to jail for washing down the driveway or your car.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if anyone noticed this or not.  The ring steward and secretary commented yesterday about how smart our goats were.  They asked if we noticed that during youth showmanship that Cocoa watched the judge


----------



## babsbag

@Latestarter...fortunately no wildfires around me, we live in an area of grassland and small oak tress, no dense brush and only a few tall pines. Grass fires can do some damage but usually not burn down your house if you have the right kind of roof, siding, no decking with open bottoms, and nothing stored around the home. You just have to be smart.

As far as water, it is only So. CA that gets water from the Colorado. Most of the Central Valley irrigation comes from No. CA snow pack and reservoirs and the central Sierra snow pack and the ensuing Central Valley Water Project, and wells. And yes, they are in crisis. We have our own well. Doesn't mean I am wasterful but as of yet no one is monitoring my water useage, but that may come someday. But my water isn't free, I pay a pretty penny in eletricity to pump it out of the 300' deep well.  I have about 25 fruit trees, berries, vegetable garden, lots of flowers, and a small lawn. I don't wash my car though, if it doesn't grow it doesn't need water...


----------



## babsbag

I think that goats that have been in the ring a few times learn what is going on, just like a dog does. They are smart...sometimes too smart.


----------



## Hens and Roos

babsbag said:


> I think that goats that have been in the ring a few times learn what is going on, just like a dog does. They are smart...sometimes too smart.



I agree!  We have to put a second clip on some of our pen gates because we have 1 goat that is constantly trying to open them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here is the championship line up for Nigerians at NC State Fair.
My goat Rosemarinus is the 5 year old and above all the way on the right. 
The 3-4 year old in the middle was GC, and the 2-3 year old behind her was reserve.


----------



## babsbag

Those are all some nice looking does. I can see some nice long teats even in the picture which is one thing I look for an any doe that is a home milker. I think there was some stiff competition; good shows always bring out the best goats. Your goats did well, you should be very proud.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Those are all some nice looking does. I can see some nice long teats even in the picture which is one thing I look for an any doe that is a home milker. I think there was some stiff competition; good shows always bring out the best goats. Your goats did well, you should be very proud.


Isn't it interesting that in that line you see some different looks which isn't unusual with Nigerians
Our doe and the 4 yo are similar and the 2 and 3 year olds are similar but different from the 4 and 5 ?
The 2 and 3 yo excelled in udder capacity
The 3 yo that was grand champ has a lot of extension on her for udderamd had a lot of width at the udder arch
But you can see how her teats point forward
The 4 and 5 yo definitely score higher in Dairy Strength ( they used to call it Dairy Character)
They just look more Dairy to me


----------



## babsbag

You can certainly see her fore-udder in that picture, and the teats that point forward. As a non-show person the most informative day I ever had was when I helped our club hosts a judges' training. I spent the day showing goats, and not just mine, all kind, good and bad, and got to listen to the candidates judge them and give reasons and then had the "real" judges give input on their reasons. It was an ah ah moment for me more than once. I don't have any goats worthy of the show ring but boy can some of them milk, and that is what I need right now so I am ok with that.

Actually my bucks would probably do better in the show ring than my does. My new LM buckling is amazing, wish I had more does to breed him to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> I've seen her animals in person at Shelby, and met her too.  She's a very nice lady.  And smart too, she's a pharmacist.
> Just exchanged emails with her in fact.
> 
> I don't think we are going to do any AI this year with our schedule.  We kind of do everything around kidding by mid May because of the Memorial Day show.  If we were going to do AI would want to try them earlier like in Sept, so that you try maybe twice and if they don't settle still expose to a buck.


So 
Rethinking this based on the State Fair
We have 3 does we aren't going to worry about showing in the spring and go ahead and go the AI route for this breeding

And we wrote certain breeding and retention rights into the contracts of a couple of does we sold
So will be giving AI updates soon


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> So
> Rethinking this based on the State Fair
> We have 3 does we aren't going to worry about showing in the spring and go ahead and go the AI route for this breeding
> 
> *And we wrote certain breeding and retention rights into the contracts of a couple of does we sold*
> So will be giving AI updates soon




Can you explain in general what this is about and why it is done? Thx


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Can you explain in general what this is about and why it is done? Thx



I wrote that last night on my phone.  I guess it made no sense? 

Well the first part we had talked about doing artificial insemination, but I didn't think we would try this year because we try to have all of our does bred by the first week in December because of the show memorial day.  We don't have the semen yet, and if she doesn't settle the first try she wouldn't kid before the show.

But, I think that we may not worry about showing some (3 or 4) in may and go ahead and try AI.  In fact, we may hold off a while so they kid in the summer to have a few fresh for the fall fairs.  That doe who was GC had only kidded a month before and everyone else in  the show was stale.

As to the second part, when people buy does from me and say they don't want to own a buck (or can't own a buck)  and they want me to provide stud service for them, I sometimes agree.  But, if I do I usually write a contract saying they have to have annual testing etc, I choose which buck to breed the doe to,  and that I have the right to purchase a kid from them for the same price as they paid for the doe.  I get first choice.
There are a couple that might be worth doing AI on in this case.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Thanks for explaining, especially the second part.  I have heard of people selling bucks and putting restrictions on how the buck is used but really have no further details on what that all involves.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Thanks for explaining, especially the second part.  I have heard of people selling bucks and putting restrictions on how the buck is used but really have no further details on what that all involves.



I know one breeder who writes a clause in his contracts when he sells a buck that gives him the right to purchase the buck back.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I know one breeder who writes a clause in his contracts when he sells a buck that gives him the right to purchase the buck back.



We do a first right of refusal. 
Not sure how legally one could just simply decide they could buy the buck back at anytime. 

Interesting.

Cool you are going to AI.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We do a first right of refusal.
> Not sure how legally one could just simply decide they could buy the buck back at anytime.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Cool you are going to AI.



Trust me
It's legal
Why would you think it isn't ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ok, I'm confused too.     Does it mean he can buy the buck back anytime he wants - or if/when the current owners decide to sell?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Trust me
> It's legal
> Why would you think it isn't ?



Dealing with canine contracts and lawyers... maybe goats are different.  

That is interesting.


----------



## babsbag

I am thinking that the breeder can buy it back if it is put up for sale, not at anytime the breeder wants it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That makes sense!  When I was showing I would have considered that...but my "ahem" clientele these days makes me lean away from that.  I don't take anything back once it leaves my place!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Dealing with canine contracts and lawyers... maybe goats are different.
> 
> That is interesting.



Definition from US Legal:

_Buyback clause is a provision in a contract that allows the seller of property the right or opportunity to repurchase the property under stated conditions_.

Two parties can agree to anything they want in a contract as long as it doesn't violate the law. Any animal is considered  personal property.

And I think that his contract states that he has the "right" to purchase it back at his choice, not just the right of first refusal if the buyer decides to sell later, that would be an "opportunity" to repurchase

It all depends on whatever the "stated conditions" are.


----------



## Latestarter

<shrug> I personally would not agree to or sign a contract worded such. Just me...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> <shrug> I personally would not agree to or sign a contract worded such. Just me...



I probably would
Breeder would not put that in the contract unless he thought the buck had the potential to be special
If he exercised the option to buy him back that would mean he turned out to be special
It would just mean that I had the opportunity to use a nice buck for free
And I could freeze his semen and continue to use him after he was gone
That would be my thinking


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is Rachel in 4H?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Is Rachel in 4H?


Not right now.  Currently 4H around us doesn't do Dairy Goats, but that may be changing.  I think she probably will in the future because that may change soon, and I think we are going to do some other things too.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmm, that is weird. She could also show her goats as regular show goats, or there is alwasy market, but I know from your advatar that you wouldn't think of doing it


----------



## sadieml

I need to check into 4-H for my Kimmy.  We homeschool, but SC is getting better in their attitude toward homeschoolers, in general.  We used to be pariahs, but the state legislature and county school boards don't seem to hate us so much, now.  There was a lot of animosity when some people in the legis. were pushing for a system that would allow school vouchers so that taxpayers could decide if their tax money should go to the county school board, a private school or even be kept so that homeschooling wouldn't be prohibitively expensive.  The idea behind it was that public education would have to improve to compete for tax money.  It makes sense, but you know no one in govt. is going to give up funding without a fight.  Anyway, they have finally, in the last few years started to go easier on homeschoolers.  Now they can play sports in the local public schools (like Tim Tebow did in FL), and do ROTC and other clubs, so I bet they can do 4-H, too.  She might enjoy that.


----------



## purplequeenvt

4-H is not connected to the public school system. Any child can participate regardless of whether they attend public, private, or homeschool. You would just need to find a 4-H club in your area. Clubs are often focused on at least one specific subject, but you can work on any project that you want.


----------



## sadieml

Great to know!  I always thought it was connected to the school system.  VERY glad to know it isn't.  I don't like schools very much.  Somewhere along the way, like most govt. stuff (anything from the white house on down) they went TERRRRILBLY wrong.  Now, instead of education being a parents job and public schools being a great option for the kids of a COMMUNITY, the school system acts like it owns your kids and they get to control the reins.  That attitude imho is largely responsible for so many parents abdicating as the authority in their kids lives.  They no longer set boundaries, and heaven forbid you should imply that there are absolutes and right and wrong.  These days it's all--they must decide for themselves what is right and what is wrong because it's different for everyone.  No set rules, no norms, no absolutes at all.  Just like fencing on a farm, our kids (and adults) need boundaries.  Freedom without boundaries is anarchy, and that's not good for anyone!

Sorry for my "soapbox moment".  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hows everything going?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hows everything going?


Pretty good
Very busy at work 
How about you?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Pretty good
> Very busy at work
> How about you?


Snowy, but well otherwise


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the semen tank filled with nitrogen today 

Collecting Rocky and Big Brown on Sat


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo hoo!


----------



## Southern by choice

I got a buck you could collect from.... so he can leave here! 
Great practice for you all too! 
My first mean buck and this will be his last home... and he ain't stayin' if you know what I mean. 

He bred Millie today so he needs to go!

Congrats on the tank!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I got a buck you could collect from.... so he can leave here!
> Great practice for you all too!
> My first mean buck and this will be his last home... and he ain't stayin' if you know what I mean.
> 
> He bred Millie today so he needs to go!
> 
> Congrats on the tank!


If you think he may be worth collecting bring him Sat
We can work something out if you want me to store him for you


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey OFA, I know this is a semen tank thread....but if you've got a minute, can I ask you for your thoughts on this doe? 

I'm a pygmy lover through and through, but I'm thinking about adding some Nigies to the mix.  I don't care much about 'show' quality, but still want a strong healthy animal.  I'm mainly looking for decent udders and healthy goats.   She's a FF that kidded with two bucklings.   

Here's the link:  http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5320823970.html


----------



## Southern by choice

I am curious too. I know what I don't like and what I like... see if OFA and I pick up on the same thing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hey OFA, I know this is a semen tank thread....but if you've got a minute, can I ask you for your thoughts on this doe?
> 
> I'm a pygmy lover through and through, but I'm thinking about adding some Nigies to the mix.  I don't care much about 'show' quality, but still want a strong healthy animal.  I'm mainly looking for decent udders and healthy goats.   She's a FF that kidded with two bucklings.
> 
> Here's the link:  http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5320823970.html



I like the way the doe looks in the picture you attached.  Nice and level on the back, good rump angle for a Nigerian. 
Good fore udder extension, but you can see her teats appear to kick forward though.   She appears to be standing correctly on her back feet, but it looks like she may be sitting back on her pasterns on her front feet, kind of hard to tell?  Could just be the picture.  But, I have seen does do that before and after kidding because all of their ligaments loosen, and they tighten back up and they stand more correctly again.

But, then in the picture in the craigslist add, something odd looking about the udder in the last picture from the side.  Seems to hang too low down.  And then what the add says about "_ She has a very large utter for a FF doe so her ligaments have really taken a strain on the attachment "
_
Sounds like she is saying that it isn't well attached and is swinging like  pendulum.

I know there are two does, so I'm not sure which one is that last udder picture.

I know you are not concerned about show quality, but a pendulus udder can be dragging the ground by the time she is and aged doe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I liked the rump level too, and I noticed the front pasterns.  So, it's good to know I'm seeing the same things you did.

The udder in the pic I posted does belong to that doe.

She sent me a pic of the rear udder and you totally called it!  Rear attachment is a problem.

After exchanging emails with the owner this is what she had to say about this doe:

"Yes they are registered.  I am selling them without papers . I breed for show and udders and they don't have what I'm looking for as far as rear attachment and I don't want kids being sold off of the does with my herd name on the papers."


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks OFA
That is what it looked like to me too OFA. And that was just from the first pics... I went oooo udder isn't attached well. Looking at the last pic...


Was wondering about the fore-udder too... something tells me there is a big pocket in there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> View attachment 12410
> 
> I liked the rump level too, and I noticed the front pasterns.  So, it's good to know I'm seeing the same things you did.
> 
> The udder in the pic I posted does belong to that doe.
> 
> She sent me a pic of the rear udder and you totally called it!  Rear attachment is a problem.
> 
> After exchanging emails with the owner this is what she had to say about this doe:
> 
> "Yes they are registered.  I am selling them without papers . I breed for show and udders and they don't have what I'm looking for as far as rear attachment and I don't want kids being sold off of the does with my herd name on the papers."



I sure did call it didn't I ?
She is being very upfront.
They are culls


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks for the opinions - I appreciate it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Got the semen tank filled with nitrogen today
> 
> Collecting Rocky and Big Brown on Sat
> 
> View attachment 12393



what size tank- how much nitrogen did it take to fill?


----------



## goatgurl

nice tank OFA.  i am so excited for youall.  i use to live and breath my goats and AI.  but that was a lot longer than a day or two ago.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> what size tank- how much nitrogen did it take to fill?



I think it's 33 liters.  I didn't look at the ticket, Maurine handled that.  It cost more the first time because it was empty, and we had to pay an "emergency" trip cost because we hadn't planned ahead and gotten on the normal run.  It cost $153, but I think it will work out to be half that normally.  I think the tank is supposed to only need filling twice per year, but will probably get on a 3 time per year schedule to be sure.

It's has six canisters.  I'm not sure how many "canes" will fit in each canister, but if it is 10 there are two tubes per cane and each tube holds 5 straws.  So, that would mean it would hold 600 straws of semen.  
But, I'm not sure.

I really didn't know how one worked.  It's really pretty low tech.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> nice tank OFA.  i am so excited for youall.  i use to live and breath my goats and AI.  but that was a lot longer than a day or two ago.



Looks pretty good to be almost 30 years old doesn't it?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey OFA - got time to look at another ad?  I know I was looking at does yesterday, lol.  BUT, it makes more sense to me to look for a buck that can improve udders and maybe even breed some mini-Nubians.

There is a link to her website on the ad and it has more info.   Do any of these three bucks catch your eye?



http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5323848476.html


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hey OFA - got time to look at another ad?  I know I was looking at does yesterday, lol.  BUT, it makes more sense to me to look for a buck that can improve udders and maybe even breed some mini-Nubians.
> 
> There is a link to her website on the ad and it has more info.   Do any of these three bucks catch your eye?
> 
> 
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5323848476.html



Are you just looking at the bucks?  None of those are great pictures.
The pics of the does are old, they are all as Jr.s and the birth dates indicate they are older.

With that said, it appears that they bought from good herds  and were going for quality.
I think there is some quality there too, just taking a look at their pedigree and then going to Flat Rocks website for a few minutes.

Bartholomew is a little old, but Dragon Fly Farm and Flat Rocks are both great herds.
When I bought Fortunato I had been talking to the lady at Dragon Fly Farms about a buck out of a doe she owns Flat Rocks Here for the Party.  Those two collaborate and switch off animals.  Party is one of the most beautiful example of a Nigerian Dwarf I've personally ever seen.

I ended up getting Fortunato because Buttin Heads had gotten a buck out of Party and bred to his National Champ Paper Clip, and I got a deal off of that line.

I think you have enough information though to do more research on the lineage of those animals.

Edited:
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/GoatPages/Party.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerian_Dwarf_goat


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just the bucks right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks!



Are they far from you?  Could you go look at them?
Or, I think you ought to ask for some current pictures of the animals, does and bucks.
I like Felix.  You might want to see how his daughters have turned out.  Did you see the picture of his maternal half sister?


----------



## sadieml

I must say I'm rather proud of myself.  I checked out those pics and saw the same things you guys saw.  I hope this time wasn't a fluke.  My daughter says she doesn't want to look at udders, but I keep telling her the look of the udder is very important.  It's not just about show quality, it can affect milk production, ability to nurse, ease of milking, lots of stuff.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I DID see that udder - gorgeous! 

I've corresponded with the owner.  Here is what she had to say:

*"All of these bucks are bred for superior udder genetics.  The older two would be preferable as they have daughters on the ground and have consistently show improvement.  
Flat rocks Felix Felicous comes from some of Flat rocks top genetics. His dams full sister won Best Udder at ADGA Nationals in 2011.  You can see more of the udders behind him on our sales page at **Www.dancingdogdairygoats.weebly.com** 
By the same token Flat rocks Captain Bart is also out of an exceptional udder line and has produced many beautiful daughters who are a joy to milk.  You can see his extended pedigree and more information on our website as well.  Lots of longivity in these lines. 
For more information on the lines in general the Flat Rock website is *
*Www.flatrockfarm.org**.  Flat Rock is the oldest breeder of Nigerian Dwarf in the country and you can trace these boys pedigrees back quite a way there."*

The goats are about 90 minutes away so seeing them won't be too much of a problem.  I might try to do that this weekend if nothing else comes up.  I wasn't really planning on buying  a new buck until  spring, but why wait when a nice buck comes along at a good price?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm sure up early for a Saturday


----------



## Ferguson K

Nope. I've been up with you. Watched the sun come up from the goat pen. How's the tank settling in?


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are at the semen collection event now
That's why I was up so early
Going to get some pics


----------



## Southern by choice

I can eat popcorn while waiting for pics... don't recommend you eating popcorn at your event.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's very interesting
Big Brown made 85 straws and Rocky 65 straws on 3 jumps


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... how many straws do you typically have to use to do 1 AI?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Wow... how many straws do you typically have to use to do 1 AI?


Ideally 1
Success rate is about 70 percent


----------



## OneFineAcre

Now the big decision
They have semen for sale
Urban Acres or Piddlin Acres
We have a lot of room in the tank
But not much money in the bank


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Buy it!   Use the excuse that it will be Christmas gifts for the family, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

Like how you did that...



OneFineAcre said:


> We have a lot of room in the tank
> But not much money in the bank


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I agree, early Christmas   I think it would be worth it.

You know, only folks with livestock can understand getting up extra early on a Saturday to get a buck collected.

I can picture how a conversation would go with talking to some city folks.

City folk: Why are you tired?
Farmer: I was up early.
City folk: Why?
Farmer: Doing goat _stuff_........
City folk: What kind of goat stuff?
Farmer:  Just getting some of the bucks collected...........
City folk:


----------



## OneFineAcre

So here are the pics.  It's goes about how you would think it goes.  You have a doe in standing heat in a head gate.  You bring the buck behind her and when he mounts, the collector has basically a "container" that he diverts the buck's penis into.

They "jump" them all at least 3 times

The company is called Bio-Genetics and they are from Idaho.  A husband and wife small business.  They travel in an RV and pull a small camper behind that  has been converted into a lab.

























Spent a lot of money today.  It cost $225 per buck and you get 30 straws for that.  Well Big Brown made 85 straws and Rocky 65.  Each straw beyond the 30 costs $4.75 each.  But, you don't have to buy them all, you can buy what you want or you can just take the 30 that comes with the collection fee.  We didn't get any extra for Rocky and got 10 extra straws of Big Brown.
We went ahead and bought all of our AI equipment from them.  You can get a package deal with the AI gun, sheathes, speculum, thawing thermos, etc.

And we bought 5 straws of Pholia Farm Buck Finn and  5 straws of Piddlin Acres Jukebox.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Buck Finn

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/d031.html

Jukebox

http://haycreeks.com/category/bucks/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And just like that .... your Christmas shopping is done!  

Seriously, what you're doing and what you've learned is awesome and exciting.  I can't wait for your success stories!

In other news - I'm going to look at those bucks tomorrow... thinking I might come home with Felix... maybe a doe...just maybe.  We've got an anniversary this month along with Christmas and my b'day next month.  Hmmm, maybe 3?  LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> And just like that .... your Christmas shopping is done!
> 
> Seriously, what you're doing and what you've learned is awesome and exciting.  I can't wait for your success stories!
> 
> In other news - I'm going to look at those bucks tomorrow... thinking I might come home with Felix... maybe a doe...just maybe.  We've got an anniversary this month along with Christmas and my b'day next month.  Hmmm, maybe 3?  LOL


I like the way you think 
Maurine is getting AI stuff for Christmas and she told me that I'm getting a new sofa


----------



## goatgurl

i just kept hearing jingle bells, jingle bells AI stuff today.  oh what fun we'll have with these special little babays.   i know, i know, i have a weird sense of humor.  ya think that's bad remind me to tell you about the av that was to hot and how we traumatized on of the boys.    congrats on getting it done today and for getting some "new" blood in the tank.   good pictures btw


----------



## sadieml

This is really an amazing thread.  I never thought AI could be so interesting.  Thanks for the pics and all the info.  I don't plan to use AI, but you never know.  When our Jaeger starts to age out, we might want to put some of his seed away for future crops.  After all, you really do get incredibly attached to these guys.  Especially when they actually start to say "Mama".  It's so close to their normal sounds, it's easy for them to learn.  Gets me right in the heart.  Little buggers!


----------



## sadieml

btw, OFA, nice choices with the 2 you bought.  I really like the look of Jukebox in that 2-year pic.  NIIICE buck.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> This is really an amazing thread.  I never thought AI could be so interesting.  Thanks for the pics and all the info.  I don't plan to use AI, but you never know.  When our Jaeger starts to age out, we might want to put some of his seed away for future crops.  After all, you really do get incredibly attached to these guys.  Especially when they actually start to say "Mama".  It's so close to their normal sounds, it's easy for them to learn.  Gets me right in the heart.  Little buggers!


We had no intention of doing AI when we first started with goats
Yes we want to preserve certain genetics
But we have also gotten more serious about breeding and improving our herd and AI was just the natural next step for us


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> btw, OFA, nice choices with the 2 you bought.  I really like the look of Jukebox in that 2-year pic.  NIIICE buck.



You should see his dams udder

And look at Buck Finns dam and sisters udder


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> This is really an amazing thread.  I never thought AI could be so interesting.  Thanks for the pics and all the info.  I don't plan to use AI, but you never know.  When our Jaeger starts to age out, we might want to put some of his seed away for future crops.  After all, you really do get incredibly attached to these guys.  Especially when they actually start to say "Mama".  It's so close to their normal sounds, it's easy for them to learn.  Gets me right in the heart.  Little buggers!


We are always learning and I try to share
I may not have as much to offer as far as information as some folks do but I share what I can


----------



## sadieml

BEE-YOU-TI-FULL!!!   My daughter still thinks I'm nuts.  She may be checking into involuntary commitment for me soon.  Good thing DH needs me to take care of him, and John and Jacob love my cooking.  With Turkey Day right around the corner, they'll never go along with her.  If I ever stop cooking, though, I'll have to watch my back.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

I forgot to say that we have to go back tomorrow 
They freeze the semen and then they check the motility after it is thawed 
Some individual males of all species sperm doesn't regain motility after freezing 
This company is very professional 
Not only is your farm name on the semen their company name is too
If the semen isn't viable you don't have to pay for the collection
Another thing
They use fresh chicken egg as at least part of the medium for the semen straws
Not sure why
Will find out tomorrow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

This is interesting to one who knows close to nothing about goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> This is interesting to one who knows close to nothing about goats


Reproduction is the same for all animals


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> Reproduction is the same for all animals


I know, it is just interesting how much it is talked about


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> I know, it is just interesting how much it is talked about


It's very important
It's probably the most important thing you can learn about with livestock


----------



## OneFineAcre

My cat Zoey has a problem, not sure what it is.

No matter what happens, I've done very well by her.

14 years ago we were standing behind my office and she walked up to us, a tiny thing.  She was gnarly looking and had a gash on her back.  We were on a dead end road, and she was obviously part of a litter that had been dumped out.  Somebody said, take it across the street and dump her in the library parking lot.  I took her home with me.  Cooked chicken on the grill that night and fed her some of that.  Told her if she was smart she would stay on the deck.   Next morning she was still there.  All I had was some dog food, so put some in a bowl and told her if she knew what was good for her, she would stay on the deck while I was at work that day.  Got home that afternoon and she wasn't on the deck.  Said "kitty kitty" and she popped out from under the deck
Called Maurine and told her to stop at Wal Mart and get some cat food, a litter box, and some kitty litter. 

Took her to the vet the next day.  She weighed 12 ozs.  They weren't sure exactly how old she was she was in such poor health.  She was very wormy.  W  eventually got her straight, but she has always been small, weighs 13 lbs now.

So 14 years later, she had an obvious issue yesterday (I'm very tuned in to all of the animals)  It became very apparent today that she wasn't moving very well.  Her back leg is swollen, it almost looks like she is inflated under the skin, and actually makes a "squishy" sound. It's almost like there is air under her skin. She went to the vet today, Xray is clear.  He took urine and blood, and we will have the results in a couple of days.  He said he actually hadn't ever seen anything like that. 
But, cats her age can develop diabetes very quickly, I think that's probably what it is.  It can do weird things.

You can manage that with a cat for a while, but we should probably love her as much as we can for as long as we can


----------



## Southern by choice

It is hard to read... harder to go through... truly the hardest thing about owning any animal is that they age too fast.


----------



## babsbag

Awww, poor kitty and poor you. I know how hard it is when they get old, facing that with two cats of mine own right now. I own other animals but my cats own me, I have always been a "cat person". You gave her a good life...she was smart...she stayed on the deck and she knew she found a good home. Sometimes the rescues are the best pets ever.  Hoping for good news.


----------



## Latestarter

Not a cat person by any stretch, unless they are all lovey and crawl up in my lap looking for attention (Cumon folks, even cat haters can't turn that away!). Hope it's nothing too serious and that she can recoup and be around for you for another few years.


----------



## goatgurl

hoping all goes well with her


----------



## OneFineAcre

She did have a slightly elevated temp, so the vet gave some antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory.  And now there is some pus draining out from somewhere we can't find the exact spot.  So, it appears there was some type of abscess that is draining out.  So, the antibiotics was probably a good call.


----------



## promiseacres

hope she gets better.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope she's on the mend!


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope she gets better


----------



## babsbag

An abscess would be much better than diabetes. Might have to sedate her and shave the leg to find the wound. But if it is draining then hopefully it will clear up with the drugs. My cats usually lick the wound (if they can reach it) and will help keep it draining.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are back at the vet


----------



## Latestarter

ut-oh... Kitty OK? Find the source of the inflammation/pus/swelling/issue?


----------



## babsbag

Hope it is to find that abscess and get it cleaned out.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping all goes ok with her. My boy is 11.5 years old now and 2.5 years ago he had a urinary blockage. I spent waaaay more than I should have on him but I had just lost a lot of rabbits to heat stroke and was not ready to let him go too. Fingers crossed all goes well for her!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well she seems worse
The source of the pus is obvious now 
There is about a 1/4 inch hole now right at the base of her tail
It is right above her anus
It has to hurt bad


----------



## samssimonsays

I am sorry. Hopefully the vet will be able to give some insight and possible further treatment?


----------



## Latestarter

Is the hole open all the way in to her internal body cavity? Or is it in the tail above the anus? Wondering how the heck THAT got THERE?


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we saw some pus on the towel this morning, but it wasn't like this.  This opened up like this during the day today.
@babsbag  You called it right, they clipped her and made sure everything was out and flushed it out.  Gave us an oral antibiotic to give her, and some anti-inflammatory.  And we have to flush it once per day
Her blood work and urine was actually pretty good.
I'm thinking Buddy may have bitten her.  They have this routine they do that usually involves him nipping at her and her running and jumping on the washer.  Maybe he got too close.

She seems better already now that all of it's out.  That had to have been hurting her.

I know you like pictures, but this one is pretty gross.  If you look to the right of the hole you can see another spot, but the two places kind of connected and everything is out now.


----------



## sadieml

@OneFineAcre , do not despair, this is a totally fixable situation.  I haven't spent as much time on here the past few days, so I just was this about Zoey today, just now.  We went through this same thing with one of our cats when I was 6 or 7 mos pregnant with our eldest.  We had so little money, we took him to the vet who said he needed to stay there for a few days so they could pump him full of antibiotics and cleanse the wound twice daily.  We got him to give us oral meds and took him home.  We used the sprayer on our kitchen sink to flush the wound for 5 minutes twice daily, and after 1 1/2 weeks, Dirtball, the cat, said "No more!".  He was about 7 or 8 then and lived to 15 or so before cancer took him.  I have no doubt that flushing that wound out daily will get Zoey back to normal (or what passes for normal with cats) in no time. She is definitely not going to let a little thing like this get the best of her.  She's far too clever...she choose you, didn't she?

Food for thought:  In some states, you can be held responsible for things your dog does, because you own him, BUT you cannot be held responsible for your cats actions, because you can't "own" cats.  Some places even the law recognizes that cats don't belong to people, we belong to them.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awww. 
 I was wondering if she had gotten bit by a snake earlier but got interrupted typing.
 Glad it is drained and hopefully she has a long time still ahead of her.


----------



## Ferguson K

That doesn't look THAT bad. Poor kitty. Give her lots of love from all of us.

I've seen cats come back from much, much worse.


----------



## babsbag

Glad that is all over for her; that had to hurt like crazy.

The worst (and most expensive) abscess I ever had on a cat was caused by a "roommate" of his...go figure. They would sleep together and play together and guess it got out of hand. The hole was the size of a quarter, had a drain installed, etc.

She should heal up nicely, glad it was something "easy and fixable".


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Awww.
> I was wondering if she had gotten bit by a snake earlier but got interrupted typing.
> Glad it is drained and hopefully she has a long time still ahead of her.



She's an inside cat so I don't think it was a snake.  If Buddy got her, I don't think he meant to.
This is their routine.  She is sitting on the floor.  Buddy runs up to her and barks at her.  You know, little dogs have this Napoleon complex going on.  She smacks him up side the head and takes off running to the laundry room with him hot on her tail.  She jumps up on the washing machine and looks down at him swishing her tail thinking "you stupid dog".


----------



## OneFineAcre

Princess Zoey sitting on her throne watching over her kingdom aka our laundry room.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... glad you were able to figure it out and get it drained and cleaned out. Not a cat person, but can't stand to see any animal in pain, and I gotta think that hurt! Hope she heals up real well now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Wow... glad you were able to figure it out and get it drained and cleaned out. Not a cat person, but can't stand to see any animal in pain, and I gotta think that hurt! Hope she heals up real well now.



Thanks

I'm a sucker for strays.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... me too... They're now "X"s


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> Yeah... me too... They're now "X"s


   

One Fine- your description is hilarious! _"Stupid Dog" _


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm a sucker for strays.



That would be me...not only strays but since I have "retired" my vet knows that I am sucker for bottle baby kittens too. Every cat I own right now (5) was a stray or bottle baby. Next year I will tell the vet "yes" provided she gives me free kitty check up before I adopt them out.

My cats and dogs play similar games...I just hear the cats going "neener neener neener, you can't get me" as they jump on or under somewhere that the dogs can't fit or reach. I love Zoey's throne, and she is a beautiful kitty. My first cat of my own, when I was 10, looked just like Zoey. Thomasina was her name and she lived for 18 years. Hope that your Zoey beats that record.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That would be me...not only strays but since I have "retired" my vet knows that I am sucker for bottle baby kittens too. Every cat I own right now (5) was a stray or bottle baby. Next year I will tell the vet "yes" provided she gives me free kitty check up before I adopt them out.
> 
> My cats and dogs play similar games...I just hear the cats going "neener neener neener, you can't get me" as they jump on or under somewhere that the dogs can't fit or reach. I love Zoey's throne, and she is a beautiful kitty. My first cat of my own, when I was 10, looked just like Zoey. Thomasina was her name and she lived for 18 years. Hope that your Zoey beats that record.



I was wrong in my OP.
She only weighs 9 lbs.
When she was about 5 or 6 she hit 13 lbs and the vet told us she was  obese, and we were cutting her life short.
Well I thought to myself her life had already been extended exponentially but....
We put her on diet food for a while and she lost some weight, and then she completely refused to eat it anymore.
But, she did lose some weight and she has been eating regular food every since, but controlled amount.

But she is really a tiny cat.


----------



## sadieml

@OneFineAcre  The life expectancy for a female feral cat is 2 to 3 years (closer to 2 because of breeding).  I think among us, you, @babsbag, and I have added a couple hundred years to kitty lives!  We currently have 23, only 2 of which weren't rescues or babies born to strays who wandered up pregnant!


----------



## babsbag

sadieml said:


> @OneFineAcre  The life expectancy for a female feral cat is 2 to 3 years (closer to 2 because of breeding).  I think among us, you, @babsbag, and I have added a couple hundred years to kitty lives!  We currently have 23, only 2 of which weren't rescues or babies born to strays who wandered up pregnant!



Every cat in my adult life has been a stray or a pregnant stray. Is there another way to get a cat ??    I thought that was the only way they came.  

23 cats   I am no longer the crazy cat person...you get that honor.


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh poor Zoey!  That had to have been very painful.  Glad you were able to help her, and hope she heals up fast.


----------



## Ferguson K

She looks so content on that throne.


----------



## sadieml

@babsbag -  Thank you, thank you, no applause, just throw money, literally, or bags of cat food 'cause boy can they eat!!!  (Actually, we inherited 11 from my Mama when she passed away in 2013.)

@Ferguson K - Almost like she belongs on a throne, huh? 

Thank God my DH is a cat lover, too.  Of course even he says we officially have TOO MANY cats.  I didn't think that was possible (like too much cheese? What does that even mean?) but 23 is a lot more than I would choose.  You can't turn them away hungry, so you just fill another bowl.  When you live in the country and people see 1 cat, your yard becomes the dumping ground.  And then, of course, you feed them and pet them and love them, and pretty soon, you're theirs.


----------



## babsbag

I live at the end of a road with only one other house and never any cars except mine and the pregnant strays still appear. I made the comment after being here for 6 years that there had been no cats appearing...there always was one a year in the city where we lived. But literally within a week of saying that a pregnant cat showed up and she has been here ever since. And she couldn't just have the babies, no, that was too easy. She had to have an emergency "abortion" to the tune of a few hundred dollars. I told the vet that I couldn't afford the 900.00 C-section so the kittens would have to be sacrificed.   Well, being that my vet is a friend and a cat lover too she and her staff donated the c-section and presented me with 4 bottle babies to raise. Mama had no milk...at least not right then. A week later she got mastitis. 

Then at 2 weeks she claimed the kittens, she cleaned them, nursed them, protected them, the whole deal. Only I didn't dream that she had any milk and I kept bottle feeding them; those were some well fed babies. I did find homes for all of the kittens. Mama is now "Cricket" and part of the family.  

Sorry for the thread hijack...hope Zoey is doing well today.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's ok
She's better


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> I decided to move this to my farm thread for prosperity
> 
> If you saw my thread "Built Ford Tough" you saw the load of lumber I hauled on New Years Eve.  Said I had a project to do.  We had New Year Day off, so we had to get going.
> 
> View attachment 6343



These pics were on the banner when I logged on
Seems a long time ago
That was a weekend of work


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zoey is doing great.


Marvel is "marvelous".


----------



## Southern by choice

Awww! Too sweet. Just gotta love a pyr!

Glad to hear Zoey is doing well and will be sticking around for awhile!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I DID see that udder - gorgeous!
> 
> I've corresponded with the owner.  Here is what she had to say:
> 
> *"All of these bucks are bred for superior udder genetics.  The older two would be preferable as they have daughters on the ground and have consistently show improvement.
> Flat rocks Felix Felicous comes from some of Flat rocks top genetics. His dams full sister won Best Udder at ADGA Nationals in 2011.  You can see more of the udders behind him on our sales page at **Www.dancingdogdairygoats.weebly.com**
> By the same token Flat rocks Captain Bart is also out of an exceptional udder line and has produced many beautiful daughters who are a joy to milk.  You can see his extended pedigree and more information on our website as well.  Lots of longivity in these lines.
> For more information on the lines in general the Flat Rock website is *
> *Www.flatrockfarm.org**.  Flat Rock is the oldest breeder of Nigerian Dwarf in the country and you can trace these boys pedigrees back quite a way there."*
> 
> The goats are about 90 minutes away so seeing them won't be too much of a problem.  I might try to do that this weekend if nothing else comes up.  I wasn't really planning on buying  a new buck until  spring, but why wait when a nice buck comes along at a good price?



Did you get a buck?
Were they from Dancing Dog Dairy?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

As a matter of fact, I did!  I got Flat Rock Felix Felicis and Dancing Dog Hwin.  As it turns out the owner of Flat Rock Farm, Sunni Florence-Milligan, was handing the sale for the folks of Dancing Dog Dairy who were moving to CA.  It was nice to visit with her for a short time. 

Hwin cycled about a week after I picked them up so she was bred to Felix.  I've also used him on several of my young Nubians to produce some first generation Mini-Nubians.  I'm excited to see what he will produce.


----------



## sadieml

I'm seriously thinking about getting a couple of Nubians for that same reason, FEM, that and the fact that I think Nubians are just adorable, like lop-eared bunnies.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> As a matter of fact, I did!  I got Flat Rock Felix Felicis and Dancing Dog Hwin.  As it turns out the owner of Flat Rock Farm, Sunni Florence-Milligan, was handing the sale for the folks of Dancing Dog Dairy who were moving to CA.  It was nice to visit with her for a short time.
> 
> Hwin cycled about a week after I picked them up so she was bred to Felix.  I've also used him on several of my young Nubians to produce some first generation Mini-Nubians.  I'm excited to see what he will produce.


Very nice
I think you made a nice purchase


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we waited way to late when disbudded Zeus and he grew horns.
We put bands on 12/16/15.
Here was the picture after we put them on.  Put duct tape on to hold in place.






The tape came off of one of them.  And you can see it has cut almost through.  You can actually wiggle it.  I think there is some skin holding it on at this point.  I would have thought that it would have cut into the horn to the middle, but it looks like it cut from the back to the front.


----------



## Goatgirl47

It looks good!


----------



## Latestarter

So what from here going forward? Do you pull the existing bands and put on smaller tighter ones? Then re-wrap with tape to keep in place? Well, since the horn is already cut 1/2 through, I guess you wouldn't need the tape anymore. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> So what from here going forward? Do you pull the existing bands and put on smaller tighter ones? Then re-wrap with tape to keep in place? Well, since the horn is already cut 1/2 through, I guess you wouldn't need the tape anymore. Thanks for sharing the pics!


It's way more than half way
About 3/4 or more
It wiggles
I think it will fall of any time


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I had a buck that grew pretty aggressive scurs once and took him to the vet to have them sawed off with OB wire....This was before I even knew you could band 'em.  And, I wanted him to have some local anesthesia.  I took my dehorner with me and when they were off I re-burned the area.  It looked great after.  

All that was to ask if you think you should, or would even need to, do a burn afterwards?   I don't have any experience banding a buck...their horn base is so stinking big!   Looks like yours is gonnna work fine! 

I did band a small, but persistent and well-attached, scur on a doe once that fell off and has never grown back - but she has a bump where the horn was - maybe I didn't get the band low enough. 

Anxiously awaiting your results!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I had a buck that grew pretty aggressive scurs once and took him to the vet to have them sawed off with OB wire....This was before I even knew you could band 'em.  And, I wanted him to have some local anesthesia.  I took my dehorner with me and when they were off I re-burned the area.  It looked great after.
> 
> All that was to ask if you think you should, or would even need to, do a burn afterwards?   I don't have any experience banding a buck...their horn base is so stinking big!   Looks like yours is gonnna work fine!
> 
> I did band a small, but persistent and well-attached, scur on a doe once that fell off and has never grown back - but she has a bump where the horn was - maybe I didn't get the band low enough.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your results!



I do not know. 

This is totally new for me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, while I'm on the subject of my bucks....
Last winter we built a nice addition to the barn and kidding stalls for the does.
But when we moved in a year and a half ago, we put in a carport for the boys.  Or, as I like to call it a Goatport

So the plan was this summer to close it in and give them a nice barn like the girls , kind of like SheepGirl did with a carport.

Well, never got around to getting it done.

So, this is what we did for the boys in the icy weather to keep them comfortable.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so do you have the crates secured down so they can move them around?


----------



## OneFineAcre

No they aren't secured down, but so far no problems.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just checked them
Caspian and Rocky the two oldest bucks are in a house by themselves
All the others have a snuggle buddy


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> No they aren't secured down, but so far no problems.



that's good that they aren't moving them around on you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I guess I picked a good time to get that picture yesterday because while it was wiggling, it was still standing up straight.  I knew there wasn't much holding it.  Well today, it has nothing but skin holding it and it is just flopping around.
We are discussing taking the hoof trimming shears and cutting it off.



















We got the tape off of the other side.  It's a little bit behind the other one.  It's about 2/3 through.  It is kind of odd shaped.


----------



## animalmom

Good clear pictures, worth more than 1,000 words!  Thanks for sharing.  Your experience will make it easier for the rest of us when we find ourselves with a buck that should have been dis-budded, or has spurs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> Good clear pictures, worth more than 1,000 words!  Thanks for sharing.  Your experience will make it easier for the rest of us when we find ourselves with a buck that should have been dis-budded, or has spurs.


----------



## Ferguson K

I can't tell, but did that leave gaping holes like some methods do?


----------



## sadieml

@animalmom -  I wonder, will those spurs jingle, jangle, jingle?  Sorry. I know it was a typo, but it just struck me as sooo funny, I couldn't resist the ribbing.  I have a slightly warped sense of humor, I'm afraid.  Sometimes it's very dark, too.  

I still haven't tried the clove oil on our boys, but I intend to _soon_.  I have a deep-seated hatred for clove oil.   You know, they use clove oil soaked gauze to treat dry-sockets in dentistry because of it's antiseptic qualities.  I had a dry-socket that had to be treated for over 6 weeks, and so spent 6 weeks with clove oil in my mouth.  YUCK!    Now I can't abide the smell or taste of clove, AND grape flavoring, like kool-aid, because they recommended that I drink that to mask the flavor of the clove.  It did help, but now I hate it almost as much as I hate clove.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I can't tell, but did that leave gaping holes like some methods do?



There are holes.  Not sure if they are as gaping as some I've seen that have just had the horns cut off.

And another update, it did fall of on it's on.


----------



## Ferguson K

I may try that on Duli. He's getting ambiguous and testy.


----------



## animalmom

@sadieml, when you hear the music you have to sing.

Good catch, oh eagle eyed one!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@OneFineAcre, Zeus reminded me of my Nigie buck, Bergamot!
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/blessedwithgoats-kidding-thread-kidding-2016.31021/#post-389250


----------



## OneFineAcre

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @OneFineAcre, Zeus reminded me of my Nigie buck, Bergamot!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/blessedwithgoats-kidding-thread-kidding-2016.31021/#post-389250



Handsome fella.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks!  Yours too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Easy Hay Feeder.  You don't have to fill it very often either.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Opal is getting her little First Freshener Udder




Pebbles is getting her little FF udder too.


----------



## sadieml

OMG!!!  That is AWESOME!  So many adorable goatie tushies!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## norseofcourse

Nice hay feeder!  Easy to see you don't have wool sheep


----------



## samssimonsays

I love this feeder


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well let me tell you what prompted my new "hay feeder".  I had that "goat port" there already for shelter.
This past summer I found another source of hay.  I was getting a great deal on alfalfa hay, $65 for round bales like these.
He also had a barn full (380) bales of Tiffany Teff grass has.  So, he was going to be my secondary hay provider.  My main hay provider I get coastal Bermuda from
Well we went a couple of weeks ago to get a bale, and he only had 1 row left.  I was thinking "oh my gosh, where did all of that hay go"?
He said after the ice storm, people just went crazy buying hay.
So, we decided to go ahead an buy 4 more bales from him before he ran out.

This is my other shelter.  From closest in the picture, Bermuda, oat, teff.
So, if they don't waste to much of that that I'm letting them just eat off of, then I should be OK


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like they really like the Teff (meant to say OAT) hay!  I've got a round bale out under a cover, but I keep a hog panel around it.  It forces me to peel off hay when the bale gets smaller, but they arent' walking on it and peeing/pooping in it either.  Looks like your goats have better manners than mine do, lol!  (course, it's the big ol Nubians that do most damage to my round bale if they can get to it)

edited to add... I obviously can't count bales.  I should say that it looks like they enjoy the OAT bale the most....


----------



## norseofcourse

After hearing about teff hay on here, I finally found someone (kind of) locally who had some.  I got five bales from them just to see how mine would like it.  They don't really care for it.  I think it may have been cut way too late.  It's an uncommon hay around here, so it's unlikely I'll find more anyway.


----------



## OneFineAcre

norseofcourse said:


> After hearing about teff hay on here, I finally found someone (kind of) locally who had some.  I got five bales from them just to see how mine would like it.  They don't really care for it.  I think it may have been cut way too late.  It's an uncommon hay around here, so it's unlikely I'll find more anyway.


What were they eating before?
At first my bucks were kind of turning there noses up at it but after a couple of days they came around
I think if it is cut late it gets more coarse than Bermuda


----------



## norseofcourse

OneFineAcre said:


> What were they eating before?
> At first my bucks were kind of turning there noses up at it but after a couple of days they came around
> I think if it is cut late it gets more coarse than Bermuda


My normal hay is an orchardgrass/timothy mix with a bit of red clover.  The teff didn't look too coarse (I've never seen Bermuda hay in person), but the seed heads looked pretty mature, and it looked more stemmy than grassy.  I'll just feed it a flake or two at a time along with the regular hay, since I don't have enough to switch anybody over fully anyway.

Timothy, orchardgrass and alfalfa are the primary hays up here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Do not
I repeat do not let your goats eat off of round bales on there side like this
As they eat off of the bottom they get top heavy and can get tipped over
We learned the hard way


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh no! I hope everyone is ok OFA.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

X2
Hope all the animals are well


----------



## Hens and Roos

x3, hope all is okay


----------



## OneFineAcre

One of our Bucks Fortunato was killed


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh no! I am so, SO sorry OFA.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's so horrible - I am so sorry.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So sorry!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I cannot even tell you how sorry I am OFA.

I was so worried about that. Dang I wish I'd posted. 

I know you were so excited to have him in your breeding program, I am just shocked. Glad you at least have some kids out of him.

How is the DW? I know she has to be devastated too


----------



## Southern by choice

So so sorry. I know the family must be so devastated.


----------



## goatgurl

oh OFA, i'm so sorry.  i feed round bales in the middle of the field and i have always worried about that very thing.  i'm going to have to regroup and plan a better way.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear this


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very sad
It's my fault
We were gone skiing in WV when it happened Sunday night
Our goat sitter poor thing found him Momday morning 
She talked to her mother and they decided not to tell us until this morning when we were coming back
I'm glad she did that we had a good day on Monday and that would have ruined it and not like we could have done anything about it
Very tough on my wife she bottle fed him
He was very promising young buck


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry to hear of this loss. Thanks for sharing it to hopefully prevent this same thing from devastating some other goat owner.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So kind of you to share it so others don't make the same mistake. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am so sorry OFA!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So when she called us this morning she told us she couldn't get the bale off of him did we want her to get her mom to come help
Told her no we would take care of it when we got home
Heck of a way to end a vacation
I'm glad though
I could tell he didn't suffer 
That was what we were most worried about but you could tell he didn't


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry OFA! 
I know this has to be hard... but _please_ don't beat yourself up! We do our best, and learn as we go, sadly sometimes it can be the hard way. That's all we can do, is our best. 
Again, I'm sorry for your loss! 
I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## babsbag

I am sorry, I know how hard this is. 

 I was just building a new feeder yesterday and I was inspecting it and trying to think of all the ways a goat could get stuck and take precautions. It seems sometimes that no matter what we do they find a way or they find ways that we never suspected.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, OFA you really can't blame yourself. This year some sheep breeders we know (LARGE flock) had this happen and the bales were in the round bale feeders... still happened. They had to modify all 10 of their round bale hay feeders. They lost quite a few sheep.

When we lost Star it was ultimately a hay feeder incident. Feeder turned at an angle in the loafing area... not usually in there but do to so much rain we dragged it in... I thought being at an angle would be better and give the girls more room. Ended up stupid Mariah slammed Star into the corner... shattering her femur. No way to fix it. Vet was there in minutes and just shook his head. 

I too did the shoulda, coulda, what if's... but in the end I had to accept accidents happen. Tragic. Star was one of our top girls, like your up and coming Fortunato.... why them? I don't know. Leaves a hole in your heart forever... but we learn. I was too upset to share more than we had a tragic accident, because I felt so responsible. I hope you, in time, will see it really wasn't your fault and by sharing your tragedy it helps prevent others.


----------



## Baymule

I just caught up on this thread only to find this bad news. I am so sorry about your buck. I know you and your family are saddened by his loss.


----------



## OneFineAcre

There is a lot of new life due here soon
Best to focus on that
Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## sadieml

Dear OFA, sorry to be such a late arrival, but I'm am so, so sorry for your family.    Definitely don't blame yourself, accidents do happen.  Even with our children, how many of us have laughed at something our toddlers were doing only to have them get hurt in some way?  Goats are toddlers pretty much forever, what with their antics, and so mischievous they will always find a way to by-pass our best efforts at safety.  Without your warning more of us could easily have suffered a similar fate.  Thank you.  And don't forget we're praying for you all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so sorry OFA.  He was such a handsome, strong looking buck. Thank you also for sharing with us.  I have never done round bales but we were talking about it for the fall.  I would never have thought it could be a hazard.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Brunello.  Not good shots and these are from January.  He is so handsome.  And his winter coat has these white whorls in it that were not there in the spring.  I will get better ones once it warms up again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pearce Pastures said:


> Brunello.  Not good shots and these are from January.  He is so handsome.  And his winter coat has these white whorls in it that were not there in the spring.  I will get better ones once it warms up again.
> View attachment 14823 View attachment 14824



What a handsome fellow.  Thanks for sharing.
He's a little more "masculine" than his daddy was at that age.


----------



## Ferguson K

At least you've got babies to look forward to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had not posted this, but we bred our GP's Angel and Marvel.  We saw the first breeding on Christmas Eve and then again Christmas Day.  Day 63 from Christmas day was Friday and they were born yesterday. 
We have goat babies all the time but for some reason I was very nervous about the puppies.
Thanks to @Pearce Pastures and @Southern by choice for your advice and guidance and "holding my hand" via text message. 

5 boys and 2 girls.  They were born in the goat barn, but we moved them into the house last night.  We "thought" we were ready but we really weren't so the house was always the back up.

Of course we had been watching them her all day long and you would know that when Maurine left to take Rachel to a birthday party that would be when things got going.  She had dug a hole in the stall and basically laid in it from 10am to 6;30 without getting up.  I went in and offered her some water, and she got up for the first time all day and went and stood by the stall gate.  So, I decided to let her out.  She went out and peed and pooped and barked at the woods for about 10 minutes and then came back in and got back in the stall.  Shortly after that she started.  She was pushing more than I thought it would take and it was going on about 30 minutes so I started to get worried and called my wife and said she needed to hurry back home.   As soon as my wife got back and I mean the minute she walked into the barn, the first pup popped out. 

The next 5 came very easy at right at 30 minutes apart.  The first 6 came from 7:30 to 10:30.   We knew there was supposed to be 7 because we had her X-Rayed on Feb 17th.  But, he decided he wanted to stay in his mom for a while longer and came at 12am. 

Will get weights later today.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  Glad to hear it went smoothly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They are so sweet.  Not sure I was much help as fresh as I am LOL.  Angel looks so happy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Angel looks so happy... and I know if you snapped a selfie you'd be grinning ear to ear!   I know you are a real dog lover! 
I want to say that I felt very blessed and very privileged that you shared the experience  via text! It made my day and was just a grinnin' the whole time! Me and the 2 DD's were all waiting the next "ding". 

Congratulations on a beautiful litter!


----------



## Shorty

Aww congrats on the beautiful puppies!


----------



## Baymule

GRANDPUPPIES!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats OFA! They look really sweet and momma looks just as proud and happy as can be! I love how momma dogs smile after having their litter. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, they're so stinkin' cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## goatgurl

what a tub full of cuteness!  congratulations.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Weighed them all
Gosh forgot to take individual pics like @Pearce Pastures to help identify
Just made notes
Got two solid white males so no way to really tell
Got "large diamond shape on head "
Small diamond on head
Brown spot on side etc
Bella is the smallest ( oh no one of them has a name ) at 1-2oz
All of the others were 1-4, 1-5, 1-6
Very consistent none really small
All fat and wiggly
Angel is loving being waited on hand and foot
Rachel held her food dish for her to eat
She is eating, peeing and pooping last two outside LOL
She is smart and has figured out the routine
We feed her, put the pups in a container, she goes out and uses the bathroom and when she comes in she has a clean comforter 
Have a vinyl sheet under the comforter to keep pup pee of of the wood floors ( got that from @Southern by choice thanks )


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## sadieml

Angel has every reason to be proud.  Beautiful Mama, beautiful babies.  How's Dad doing?  Has he met his little ones? Will Mama let him near?  I can't wait to see a full family photo!  BTW, are you keeping any?  Anyway, congrats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> Angel has every reason to be proud.  Beautiful Mama, beautiful babies.  How's Dad doing?  Has he met his little ones? Will Mama let him near?  I can't wait to see a full family photo!  BTW, are you keeping any?  Anyway, congrats.


Keeping " at least " one LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!!! Beautiful puppies, Angel looks proud.


----------



## Southern by choice

_ "at least 1"_


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the precious puppies!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats, that's very exciting!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups are doing great
Had our first kids tonight
Twin does 
3-5 oz and 3-6 oz out of our first freshener Opal and the sire is Moonshine
It was a sad time last week with losing Fortunato but nothing like babies to make things better


----------



## Baymule

Pretty babies!


----------



## Southern by choice

2 does... 7 puppies.... cuteness overload!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are adorable. Are you going to start a kidding thread?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> They are adorable. Are you going to start a kidding thread?


I'll probably just put it on our farm thread
We have 5 more diue in the next couple of weeks
We have some that are kind of funny
You breed them and then 5 days later they get bred again so you don't know which date to go by


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My pygmy goats would do that too... usually they "took" on the 5 day later heat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My pygmy goats would do that too... usually they "took" on the 5 day later heat.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/5-day-heat-101052/


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My pygmy goats would do that too... usually they "took" on the 5 day later heat.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/5-day-heat-101052/


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll probably just put it on our farm thread
> We have 5 more diue in the next couple of weeks
> We have some that are kind of funny
> You breed them and then 5 days later they get bred again so you don't know which date to go by


Okay. Sounds good. I don't want to miss kidding pictures


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just got our new scale for DHIR milk testing
It has to be a scale that can be certified by the state
Calling the state office tomorrow to get it certified


----------



## babsbag

Am I remembering correctly that you use an Udderly EZ milker? I have 3 does that I need to milk and I hate to mess with the big milk machine right now just for them but I have tendinitis in my elbow and just learned tonight that hand milking is not something I can do...oh the pain.  The rest of my does are raising kids and I am letting the kids milk them for me until the dairy is done.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Am I remembering correctly that you use an Udderly EZ milker? I have 3 does that I need to milk and I hate to mess with the big milk machine right now just for them but I have tendinitis in my elbow and just learned tonight that hand milking is not something I can do...oh the pain.  The rest of my does are raising kids and I am letting the kids milk them for me until the dairy is done.


We use an udderly ez.  Works good for our Nigerians.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the puppies and new babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups are doing good
Weighed today and all have doubled in weight
Got Pebbles,Ginger,Zamia,Rosemary, and Cocoa up starting Wed
Zamia and Gimger had a second breeding a week later hope it works out that the second is the correct one
Got our scale certified by the state for milk testing
He said it was a good little scale 
It was only off by 1/2 oz at 30 lbs
It's an Ultraship 55
$32 on Amazon


----------



## OneFineAcre

So pups are 11 days old now.
Here is the pic of  the pups in a barrel the night they were born.






Here is the pups in a barrel today.





I think I'm going to need a bigger barrel.

More Pics










Pebbles had twins.  A buck 4lbs and a doe 3-5oz.  The doe is the one with more black
She is a first freshener and is actually one of Gingers kids from last spring. We don't normally breed ours that first fall, but she was so huge.
She did great and had two big kids


----------



## Latestarter

As usual OFA, all your animals look great! Probably the last time that barrel will be used for puppy shots. They grow so fast. Pebbles did good for a FF. Will you be keeping mom &/or kids?


----------



## OneFineAcre

The buckling will be a wether for sure.
We know some folks that raise Belted Galloway cows and they have an order in for 2 black and white wethers. 
Not sure about the doe kid yet.
Going to hold on to mom.  Really hard to tell about a FF.  She has tiny teats, which is odd because her mom and sisters all have nice sized teats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

A couple of months ago, Zoey had the abscess on her leg.

I don't know if it is related or not, the vet said it might be, but she basically stopped eating and drinking.  We took her to the vet yesterday and they gave her some fluids because she was dehydrated. They took some blood and urine.

Got the call today, her kidneys aren't working.  Not a lot of good options.
She's doing pretty poorly, so we are going to have her put down this afternoon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry to hear that....


----------



## babsbag

So sorry, it is hard to lose a good friend.


----------



## Ferguson K

Age does funny things to animals. So sorry to hear about Zooey.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm very sorry to hear       even when there's no other choice, it's still hard.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear,


----------



## goatgurl

hard as it is youall are doing a brave and loving thing for Zoey.  its so hard to let go.  i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It was very sad 
I'm going to miss her
She wasn't one of those super affectionate cats but we got along really well
The only time she was super affectionate was when I was trying to sleep


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm so sorry. I lost one of my barn cats this summer so I know the feeling.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am so sorry OFA.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups all have eye balls
They are getting huge


----------



## goatgurl

man are they growing or what!  you're gonna need a bigger puppy tub.  and is mama proud or what.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh my gosh
Got quarter sized hail


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> man are they growing or what!  you're gonna need a bigger puppy tub.  and is mama proud or what.


We currently have a space issue or the pups would already be in a stall


----------



## goatgurl

youall be safe, there were nasty storms headed east.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Weighed the pups today
All have basically tripled weight in 2 weeks and 3 days
Angel is a milk machine 
Starting solid food soon

No baby goats I guess all of those does that had 2nd dates it was second date
I think Cocoa is going to be next
We have gotten involved in a 4H club
Supposed to have some free labor on Sat


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was right. Cocoa had a single doe today.  5lbs 3 oz.
I can't remember her ever having a single, she had triplets last time.
All of our kids so far have been black and white.
Not a great picture.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I checked she has had a single before
She has had
Twins doe and buck
Twin bucks
Single doe (Shea)
Triplet bucks
Single doe
I'll take a single doe over 3!bucks any time
And since her other single doe Shea who has the same daddy Big Brown won best in show before..... I'll take it


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Been thinking about all of the black and white kids
The source is Big Brown who is not black and white
But his sire MCH Woodhaven Farm Luzifer Blue +B is black and white


----------



## OneFineAcre

So....
We are not going into Great Pyrenees breeding
Glad we had this litter
Love all of the pups
But good gracious they are a lot of work
Particularly when you have the pups in the house
We have a plan to get them in the goat barn Sat
No comparison to goats
Goats are easy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got a better picture of Cocoa's baby.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute


----------



## samssimonsays

Puppies are a TON of work. You definitely have to enjoy the entire experience to go into it, that is for certain. I so wish we could take a pup from you.  But we cannot  .


----------



## Fullhousefarm

If you come to Florida this summer you could bring a pup with you. You know, to keep Drinian and Aravis company.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> If you come to Florida this summer you could bring a pup with you. You know, to keep Drinian and Aravis company.



Do you all come up to the summer camp in Asheville anymore ?
We aren't that far out of the way.


----------



## babsbag

Pups are cute and getting big and yes, they are much more work than goats. Pretty easy for the first few weeks and then the cleanup and keeping them safe and keeping your stuff safe begins. Kind of like the difference between a new born human baby and a toddler...once they start to crawl and walk, watch out. 

Love those little nigis, they are always so cute and little.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger should be next.  Ligs are gone.

What a wide load. 

Love this goat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it goes well!  We had Nubian twins this morning - yippee!


----------



## Southern by choice

How many do you think? 3-4?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> How many do you think? 3-4?


She's never had more than 2
She's just wide
Or as I prefer to say she has  "excellent body capacity"


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah... we have a few like that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shouldn't be too long now
But might be a long night
We might break our streak of having kids at a decent hour


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ugh. Hate it when they string it along! Can't say I'm jealous, staying up all night sitting in a kidding stall with a goat licking your face all night can get old after the first ten or so. 

I penned one of our girls up tonight. She is on day 151 and still has her ligs but I brought her up so I can check her first thing. 

Be happy you dam raise! When you bottle raise, it doesn't end after the doe kids. That is only the beginning when you bottle feed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had 5 babies tonight
Ginger had twin does
Rosemary had 2 bucks and a doe
Ginger had a tough time with the 2nd one praying for her
Two of Rosie's are small
We have 3 staying in the house tonigjt


----------



## babsbag

Congrats on the new kids. Hope Ginger and her babies are doing well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Getting ready to go to bed
Been a long night
Rosie's first buckling was 3-6 oz
The other buckling and the doe are 1-13 oz
Gingers first doe came fine the second one was all twisted up
I thought she was going to be DOA
Seems we may have stretched the ligaments in her front legs and she was not able to stand on them
One seems better and we have splint the other so she is up
All 3 are in the house and taking a bottle well
So optimistic
It was crazy for a while
Rosie went into labor 10 mins after we got that second kid out of Gimger


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow!!! Good job!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow...praying that all do well.  Congrats on getting two over with at one time!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So happy Rosemary gave triplets! She is the girl you bred to to Fortunato, right?
*Really hoping they turn out nice for you! *

Hoping all is well now, so you have them on the bottle because of the issues or????


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We had something similar happen this year, 4 does kidded within 24 hours of each other. When ever one finished kidding the next would start.


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad Rosie gave you a doe in there and I bet you are pretty happy about the bucks too!

Hope Ginger is better this morning. 

So glad it is the weekend so both you and Maurine can take turns with sleep and kid care. 

What's 3 kids in a house? Why not... kids, puppies.... 

Pics when you can


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats - hope they all do well.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry there were complications, but glad you were there to deal with them. Grats on the new additions. Hope you can catch up on some rest today.


----------



## OneFineAcre

She's getting around pretty good


----------



## babsbag

Ahhh, pink goes well with her coloring. Glad you were there to get her out and she wasn't DOA, cute little thing.  It is nice when it just works without our help, but still a good feeling when our extra efforts and intervention turn out well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Cute lil girl!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups are out of the house
Maurine's cousin is here today to help get our house cleaned


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> So happy Rosemary gave triplets! She is the girl you bred to to Fortunato, right?
> *Really hoping they turn out nice for you! *
> 
> Hoping all is well now, so you have them on the bottle because of the issues or????



Yes Rosie was bred to Fortunato
Gingers kid couldn't really stand to nurse so that's why we brougjt her in
She's back with mom today with her pretty pink splint
Rosie's two were just so tiny and frail didn't think they would fare well they are going to be permanent bottle babies because Rosie rejected them when we tried to put them back


----------



## Southern by choice

Love all the pics! 

Lil' girl is a cutie pie! I see spoiled written across that sweet face!

The pups are growing so fast! They will be so happy to be out now... of course we are having the temps plummet... they should be fine.

So sweet!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Love all the pics!
> 
> Lil' girl is a cutie pie! I see spoiled written across that sweet face!
> 
> The pups are growing so fast! They will be so happy to be out now... of course we are having the temps plummet... they should be fine.
> 
> So sweet!


Angel is very happy with the new set up for sure
Gimger and Rosie who are in stalls adjacent were not so happy at first but have settled down


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we had a late night and a busy day
Thought I would update
Rosie's two little kids are in a playpen in the house for now
They are alert and taking a bottle well
Weird they were so small
We weighed again today and the buck was 4 lbs and the other buck and doe were 1-15
Just don't understand how that happens
Gingers kid Blondie is doing well
Splint is working great
That joint right above the hoof is just not working
I don't think it is dislocated she didn't get pulled by her hoof
Now as to the kidding
We have been doing this for a while now and know a fair amount about what we are doing but Mairine and I were both scared last night
Amazed that kid is alive and doing pretty well
Almost surprised I'm not burying Ginger today because we had switched to save the doe mode

We had 2 feet presented that didn't match up so we thought there were two kids
But there weren't 2 
It was a front leg and back leg
I don't know how that was possible
So Maurine pushed the back leg back in 
The bad thing is I can't give anyone any advice about how to handle the situation because we aren't sure what we did to get her out
It is so tight in a goat it is so hard to reposition one that is so bad
As it went on MIaurime was panicking a bit
I was too but I'm pretty good at staying calm on the outside
Ginger has never had a problem kidding 
We gave Gimger banamine and antibiotics 
She seems to be doing fine


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry about Ginger having a rough time, the tiny kids and the one with the issues.

Sometimes you just have to do anything you can and get through it however you can. Sounds like you did. Congrats on the kids and moms being OK. Hope they all continue to thrive for you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> Sorry about Ginger having a rough time, the tiny kids and the one with the issues.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do anything you can and get through it however you can. Sounds like you did. Congrats on the kids and moms being OK. Hope they all continue to thrive for you.


Thank you
That was nice to say
Maurine was so upset last night
She was saying " why are we doing this, "I don't know what the heck  I'm doing "
I told her this morning that we have really so far only lost one kid due to birthing complications
And we have never lost a mom
And we have never had to call a vet out for a kidding
She knows what she's doing


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It is an awful feeling when you just can't get a handle on what's going on inside that goat.  Sometimes you really want to give up...but you know you can't.  Congrats to Maurine for sticking with it and getting the job done!


----------



## babsbag

Fortunately I have never had two different feet, how did she do that?  I have had front, back, upside and downside, but never what you faced. There are times that I wonder why I am doing this too, it comes mostly in those moments of utter terror; I really do understand your feelings.  I always throw a dose of feeling useless in there too. As much as I love baby goats I don't enjoy the kidding part of it. 

I had two doelings born this year where one looked like a standard sized goat and the other like a nigi. I didn't weigh them, but a huge difference in size.


----------



## sadieml

OFA, so glad you two persisted and things worked out alright.  I can imagine your feelings helpless, but you brought that doeling into the world ALIVE and saved her mom.  You really deserve a lot of credit for that.  Great job!  Beautiful babies are worth the effort, in the end.  Congrats.


----------



## norseofcourse

Great job with Ginger's kidding, and glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Never posted a pic of Gingers other 
doeling
Blondie is getting around great


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie's big buckling


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie's little doe and buckling
They are doing well so far


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer 
@Hens and Roos 
What was your bottle feeding regimen for your little goats ?


----------



## Ferguson K

They're all so cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> @Goat Whisperer
> @Hens and Roos
> What was your bottle feeding regimen for your little goats ?



because our kids were so tiny, we ended up feeding with a small 2 oz puppy/kitten bottle and gave about half an ounce every 2 hours, weights taken daily and amount adjusted up.  I got up during the night for the 1st two weeks to feed them every 2-3 hours.  By the 3rd week they were going overnight with no feedings


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> because our kids were so tiny, we ended up feeding with a small 2 oz puppy/kitten bottle and gave about half an ounce every 2 hours, weights taken daily and amount adjusted up.  I got up during the night for the 1st two weeks to feed them every 2-3 hours.  By the 3rd week they were going overnight with no feedings



Right now these two will eagerly drink 2.5 oz. and we are doing 4 times a day.  10oz seems pretty good for ones that size don't you think?


----------



## Hens and Roos

what are their weights?


----------



## Southern by choice

The little Nigies that were 2 12 and 3 2 are bigger but they started on 2-3 oz every 4 hours... no overnight feeds just a real late one and an early morning one... they were born the 12... so a week on Sat..
They are now at 6 oz each 3-4 times a day ( usually 4x)

Kids under 2 lbs we do every 3 hours for the first few days- small amounts but within 5 days they can go to 4 hours and no overnights.


----------



## OneFineAcre

They weighed 1-11oz and 1-13 oz at birth.  But yesterday they were 1-15 and 2-2.

I think we are on track.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sounds like it , our 2 kids struggled the first day with figuring out how to drink as they had to be warmed up first.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The first night we had to coax them to drink an ounce.  So, this was like 3am.  Got up at 8am and gave them another feeding and they took another ounce and half or so.  So, that first day we fed them about every 3 or 4 hours or so.
But, now they take 2.5 oz very readily, so I guess we will just try to increase a little as we go along, and cut down on the number of feedings.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy had twin does


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whoop!!   Congrats - they are cuties!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yaaaaay! Congratulations! They are so cute. What breed?


----------



## Latestarter

More girls... that's great! They are cute.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay twin does congrats, they're adorable.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Well your place has certainly been busy!  Sorry about Fortunato & Zoey . Hoping all those puppies & kids  are helping the healing process. Your kids are all just beautiful and the puppies are just the cutest. 

Been away from home for a few days so just getting caught up on the threads.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goatgirl47 said:


> Yaaaaay! Congratulations! They are so cute. What breed?


Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> More girls... that's great! They are cute.


9 girls 3 boys so far
I just hope we don't get all of our does before Zamia and Clarabelle kid
We will find out soon enough
They are close


----------



## St1ckyBun

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 15688 View attachment 15689 View attachment 15690Taffy had twin does


Omg.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Just catching up on all your babies! So nice to get lots of girls! and the puppies... swoon... good thing your place is a long drive!

I think we have all had those moments or sometimes days when we wonder why we are doing this and feel like we are messing up. After losing a 10 day old despite an all night vigil, a doe who was really sick for a week and caring for the goat with the broken leg I had a day or two that I felt like I was running a goat hospital and failing them all.

Thankfully, the next few kiddings went really well- even the one we totally missed- and no more disasters. Leg is healing. New babies help the heart.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia is about ready
Now that's an udder


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## Ferguson K

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

OMG 
Is that sweet or what
Boy is 2-10
Girl is 2-7


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 15787
> Zamia is about ready
> Now that's an udder



Let the girls continue


----------



## OneFineAcre

Single buck from Zamia.
I don't know if I should laugh or cry. 
My best goat and the last 3 years its been twin bucks, single buck, single buck.


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats!  it's cute regardless!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Since she had a single, Maurine is trying to foster Rosie's two little ones with her.  She took them out there and rubbed amniotic fluid on them.
She is licking them and talking to them. 
But, she's like some things weird here.  This one can hardly stand yet and these two are running around everywhere.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope she excepts them


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I tried that a couple weeks ago when one of my does had quads and the other had a single within minutes of each other.  It worked really well for the first few days...then she figured it out.  Now she is so intent on getting away from her 'foster' kid that her real kid has trouble getting mom to stand still so she can nurse...  Hope you have better luck than I did.

However - about ten years I had total success with a doe who had lost her kid after a couple of weeks and then accepted one of my neighbors kids who was already a couple of weeks old.  She loved that baby like it was her own . 

So - you never know.  Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I tried that a couple weeks ago when one of my does had quads and the other had a single within minutes of each other.  It worked really well for the first few days...then she figured it out.  Now she is so intent on getting away from her 'foster' kid that her real kid has trouble getting mom to stand still so she can nurse...  Hope you have better luck than I did.
> 
> However - about ten years I had total success with a doe who had lost her kid after a couple of weeks and then accepted one of my neighbors kids who was already a couple of weeks old.  She loved that baby like it was her own .
> 
> So - you never know.  Good luck!



Just spoke with Maurine on the phone.  She said Zamia does seem perplexed by how much they are moving.
And the two kids mostly want to run around and play because they have been in the playpen the last couple of hours.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about the buck, know you really wanted doelings. Hope she accepts the fosters OK.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Took the splint off of Blondie"s leg
Looks great
If she continues to do well should name her Miracle
Zamia"s buckling weighed 4-6
The "foster" kids are 2-15 and 2-7
So far so good they have figured out the nursing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Sorry about the buck, know you really wanted doelings. Hope she accepts the fosters OK.



Yes bumming about that
But, we have tried to take advantage of her by keeping her buck from last year Zeus and bred him to some quality does Ginger, Clara Belle ( our only doe from Zamia and Zeus"s half sister) Shea, and Coleus
Zeus is out of Zamia and Rocky the buck this year is out of Big Brown
We may sell Zeus and keep this one for next year
We will definitely be doimg AI on Zamia next year with the Pholia Farm semen
She just barely missed getting her milk star last year on a 24 hour test
I'm confident/hopeful she will get it on the 305 day DHIR test this year
It's actually more difficult to get a star on a 24 hour test 
If she does she will be semi-retired from the show ring 
What I mean by that is we are going to focus more on trying to freshen her 3 times in 2 years instead of focusing on her freshening on a show schedule


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelle is up next
Should be this weekend
Her udder got fuller today but she is one of those whose udder just goes "poof" and it's full


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot to mention
Zamia and her buckling and her two adopted kids are doing well


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome, so glad to hear it's working out!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups


----------



## OneFineAcre

Please, please , please
Need a   doe from Clarabelle


----------



## Southern by choice

I will wish too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job with Zambia!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Today was a busy day
Spring is here and so much to do to clean up the place
A lot of limbs down
Mowed all of the fence lines need to spray Roumd Up tomorrow
Disbudded babies, gave CDT shots and Baycox to some
Think Clarabelle may kid tomorrow
Got our Linear Appraisal confirmation from ADGA
May 10th at 7 am
Our first DHIR milk test will be April 15th


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cleaned a stall for Clarabelle this am
Very nice 2nd udder
Almost identical to her moms


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm going to cry


----------



## Southern by choice

What's wrong?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have a feeling Clara Belle had a baby with some extra "accessories" 

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Didn't mean to alarm anyone
Bucklings from Clarabelle


----------



## Southern by choice

You're ROTTEN! 

Way to scare the bejeebers out of someone. 
Sorry about the bucklings but very glad I am not reading about a tragedy of another sort.


----------



## Southern by choice

Who was the sire?


----------



## OneFineAcre

3 bucklings at that


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!



Now that was just mean...funny .... but mean

Actually after having 2 buck years in a row (last year and the year before) I know what this feels like, it starts to take a toll. 

Are you using the same buck on these does or different bucks?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia same buck 2 years but a different one this year
Clarabelle 2 different bucks
So 4 different bucks total


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry the buck curse has struck you  I can only imagine your disappointment. Glad there were no complications though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well, at least they are pretty.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are very handsome (for bucklings )! I'm so sorry that they were boys.


----------



## babsbag

Good thing pretty counts for something. Sorry about the bucklings. I have had pretty much an even year but the doe that I wanted girls from gave me boys. The rest I didn't really care, her I wanted a doeling...that's the way it works sometimes.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we are 9 girls, 7 boys now.
Had a favorable ratio going until these 3. 
I was afraid I would get all my girls before the ones I wanted them from kidded.
Shea is due in April and Coleus is due sometime in May.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamias adopted kids are 3-8 oz and 3-15 oz
@frustratedearthmother I think they are hers now 
Love that goat


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on so many good healthy kids - even the boys...


----------



## OneFineAcre

You sure have to clean a stall more with 7 fat pups than you do a mama goat and a couple of kids
Them little dog turds start stinking


----------



## Mike CHS

Those guys are too cute to feel bad about


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> You sure have to clean a stall more with 7 fat pups than you do a mama goat and a couple of kids
> Them little dog turds start stinking




You've got a good point there!  Dog turds are so much worse than goat berries, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You sure have to clean a stall more with 7 fat pups than you do a mama goat and a couple of kids
> Them little dog turds start stinking



Ohhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Congrats on the healthy boys. I know the feeling, though! 

Maybe Coleus will have more girls again. I don't remember what she had last year....


----------



## Ferguson K

You can send me one of those buckskins. 

We're in need ofa third buck.


----------



## sadieml

OFA, sorry they're bucks, but at least they're beauties.  Also, I'm with Southern on that scaring the bejeebers out of us.  Wow!  That was tough!  Glad they're healthy, too.  And, hey, they're GOATS!


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> OFA, sorry they're bucks, but at least they're beauties.  Also, I'm with Southern on that scaring the bejeebers out of us.  Wow!  That was tough!  Glad they're healthy, too.  And, hey, they're GOATS!



If you need a couple I can meet you half way.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia"s adopted kids are now 4-3 oz and 4-9oz

These kids mean a lot since we lost their daddy Fortunato and we have our only doe from Rosie


----------



## samssimonsays

That is GREAT news!!! So exciting when things go the way we hope!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome - so glad the 'adoption' worked!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel participated in a 4H Fun Show this morning in a neighboring county.
It was strictly for fun and instruction, no placing the animals or the kids.
Rachel did great and while she was the youngest showing goats, obviously had the most experience.  The judge talked to her a really long time and said that Rachel knew a lot about goats and goat farming. 






A couple of my favorite puppy pictures.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are all great.  I'm not a betting person but if I was I would think the young lady will have goats in her life for a long time to come.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Just found out something 
All the kids who participated in the Fun Show today get a $60 premium
If...they write a thank you note to the sponsor


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome - so glad the 'adoption' worked!


I'm surprised myself
I didn't think it would  work
I was just in the barn enjoying watching Zamia laying down and those 2 climbing on her back
Curious though
They are still in a a stall
Wondering about the dynamics when they are out with Rosie?
She is notorious for letting kids that aren't hers nurse her there is already one who is
That's why we call her "Aunt Rosie"
I predict she will eventually let them nurse her

I don't know if this is a factor but Roaemary and Zamia are pretty closely related
Rosie's sire is Zamia"s grand sire 
So Rosie is Zamia"s aunt and Zamia is Rosie"s great aunt ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's cool!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Lets go Tarheels lets go
Let's go Tarheels lets go


----------



## Ferguson K

Let's go!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffys twin does


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looks nice and sunny there!!  We had snow yesterday and now its a cool 48*


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia and her blended family
The Chamoise is her buckling
The black doe and brown and white buckling are the 2 she adopted of Rosemary's


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Looks nice and sunny there!!  We had snow yesterday and now its a cool 48*


Sunny and cool


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great that she is taking care of them!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Gingers twin does


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosemary's other buckling


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are all beautiful!  Are any of the doelings keepers?


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are probably going to keep a "few"of them


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know just how that works, lol!  But, heck - I'd do the same thing!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pebbles twins a doe and a buck.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelles 3 bucklings.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice looking group of kids- so how many kids do you have now?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Nice looking group of kids- so how many kids do you have now?



We have 15.  We had 9 does and 7 bucklings, but one of the first two does that Opal had died when she was a week old.
The necropsy found bacteria in her lungs and liver.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's too bad about Opal's little doe  That's a good number of kids so far!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry but congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

At least you've still got 15 healthy kids on the ground!


----------



## sadieml

What a wonderful kidding season!  Those babies sure are beautiful.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> What a wonderful kidding season!  Those babies sure are beautiful.


We still have Shea coming up soon
Coleus is supposed to be in May but not sure if she settled
No signs of heat but also she normally develops a lot of udder early and so far nothing
Hoping it maybe means she just not going to have a litter she normally does
3,4,3,4 in four freshening a 
Maybe just 2 this time


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just realized I got pics of everyone so far except Cocoa"s doe and Opals doe
Will get those soon
Need to figure out how many blue eyes we have too
I know off the top of my head that Zamias buck, Opals doe and one of Taffys the belted doe are blue


----------



## Southern by choice

We love all our baby goats but Nigerian babies have got to be some of the cutest... no other goats can twirl and spin and act like they are "all that"  like a nigie does! 

They all look adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea had 2 boys and a girl


----------



## OneFineAcre

2-12
2-7
1-13


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on another successful delivery!


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Congrats on another successful delivery!


Very smooth for a FF
She was a little confused but she's figuring it out


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> 2-12
> 2-7
> 1-13



I'm guessing the girl is the smallest?  It seems like the girls end up being the smallest.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awwww you got a tiny one in there! How cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> I'm guessing the girl is the smallest?  It seems like the girls end up being the smallest.


Actually no
She was the middle one
That was the order they were born
Bigger boy, the girl and then the little boy 
We gave him some colostrum in a bottle but he is nursing well now


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Awwww you got a tiny one in there! How cute!


We have had more kids under 2 lbs this year than we have ever had
But we have had 3 sets of triplets and we usually get one or 1 quad
We were talking about it and I don't know
I prefer 2 kids at 3-8 oz


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear he is doing well now too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've got 2 black does
I like black


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Shea"s trips are doing well


----------



## TAH

Congrats on the new little ones. You have a goat named after me OneFineAcre. My name is Shey.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol. Southern has one named after me.
Congrats!


----------



## TAH

What is the name of the one that southern has?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm pretty sure she has one with the name Jane


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups moved to the big dog pen this weekend
They are 6 weeks old
Spent first 3 weeks in the house and then 3 weeks in a stall
This pen is beside the goats and the goats hang out a lot in that area
I take them 2 at a time and they spend an hour or so with the goats
It would just be too crazy to try to mind all 7 with all of the goats and kids
Hard to keep them water now that they have figured out how much fun it is to drag the bowl around


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness - they are precious!


----------



## Latestarter

Another puppy fix... awesome! Thanks! They look great


----------



## norseofcourse

Awww - they're getting big!


----------



## Southern by choice

Love me some puppies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Coleus, one of my favorite does, died last night around 11pm
She was 5 years old.  This is the first time we've lost a mature animal to a sudden illness.
She took sick on Saturday, with what presented as a mild case of bloat.  So, we treated accordingly.
She didn't seem better on Sunday, so we consulted our vet and continued treating for bloat.
On Monday, she was worse and the vet came out after lunch.
He felt that she either had Listeriosis or Goat Polio (Thiamine deficiency) and he felt stronger in the direction of Goat Polio.  So, we started treating with Thiamine and heavy antibiotics to cover both bases, but she did not make it.
I think which ever one she had, the treatment started to late.
Iced her down last night and my wife took her to the state lab this morning to see if we can find out for sure.

We are just sick over this.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> Coleus, one of my favorite does, died last night around 11pm
> 
> 
> We are just sick over this.



((Hugs)) It's never easy to lose one- but the adults that we are so bonded to, and know all their quirks, and are just a "normal" fixture on the farm leave such an empty place.

We love our Coleus doeling and her gorgeous mini-me doeling she had in December.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am so sorry for the loss. I can only imagine how horribly hard this is. Many hugs!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry this had to happen to you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm having a rough patch here in the early spring.

Fortunato got killed by the bale of hay.  I was very fond of him, he was a bottle baby and a gorgeous buck.  I kind of feel that was caused by carelessness on my part.

We had 19 kids and lost one.  Necropsy said she had bacteria in her lungs and liver.  Don't know what you can do about something like that.

Had to have my 13 year old cat put down.

And now Coleus, who I was also quite fond of.  Not sure what happened there.  I've been looking at the causes of Goat Polio and Listeriosis.  I can't think of anything we have been doing differently.

It's just all starting to have a cumulative effect.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry for your loss.   It's sure tough losing an old friend.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry for your loss, it's never easy  hope they can give you a cause.


----------



## goats&moregoats

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry OFA!! 
One thing you cannot do is blame yourself... you have done your best caring for your animals, and we know that you do a wonderful job with them! Sometimes these things happen, even though we do our best to prevent it. Please do not blame yourself!
Praying for your family.


----------



## Latestarter

Damned shame OFA  sincere condolences. 

You've made it apparent that you blame yourself in some part, but I think that's too harsh a stand. Yes, Fortunato's loss happened because of the way you placed hay bales, but you didn't place them that way with the intention of killing one of your goats, and how could you have known or anticipated that happening? It was a freak accident... they happen. The kid you lost, was beyond you to save... what could you have done? How could you have known the issue there? Your cat lived a great life, and we all age and eventually fail... It sucks that some of our best friends are allotted much less time here than we are, and we have to lose them (too many IMHO) as we move forward. 

I hope the lab can determine what took Coleus from you. I know that will help some, but it won't obviously bring her back. You still have all your other adult goats and all those beautiful kids that they delivered for you. Hope you can take some solace in that. Again, truly sorry.


----------



## babsbag

I am truly sorry, it hurts so much to lose one of the family. @Latestarter starter said it all very well. We do the best that we can and should never feel defeated or mad at ourselves when things don't always work the way we hope they will.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry, it's hard when so much sadness happens too close together.  I hope they can find out what happened with Coleus.


----------



## Ferguson K

You've had a rough year. Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Damned shame OFA  sincere condolences.
> 
> You've made it apparent that you blame yourself in some part, but I think that's too harsh a stand. Yes, Fortunato's loss happened because of the way you placed hay bales, but you didn't place them that way with the intention of killing one of your goats, and how could you have known or anticipated that happening? It was a freak accident... they happen. The kid you lost, was beyond you to save... what could you have done? How could you have known the issue there? Your cat lived a great life, and we all age and eventually fail... It sucks that some of our best friends are allotted much less time here than we are, and we have to lose them (too many IMHO) as we move forward.
> 
> I hope the lab can determine what took Coleus from you. I know that will help some, but it won't obviously bring her back. You still have all your other adult goats and all those beautiful kids that they delivered for you. Hope you can take some solace in that. Again, truly sorry.


I appreciate that
The only thing I blame myself for is Fortunato
I think I was negligent there
I don't blame myself but all of it as a whole has sure got me down


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I am truly sorry, it hurts so much to lose one of the family. @Latestarter starter said it all very well. We do the best that we can and should never feel defeated or mad at ourselves when things don't always work the way we hope they will.



Defeated
That's the word I was looking for
That's how I feel


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

We all know you and your family lavish love and the finest care on your animals. I am so sorry that you have had such losses. It must feel like it will never end.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm so sorry about everything


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I saw this earlier, I don't know what to say 

I'm heartbroken for you. I know how fond you were of that pretty girl. It has been on my mind constantly, I am just so sorry you lost her. 

She was such a nice foe, I just cannot believe she is gone. 

Babs & LS- very well said. 

Really hoping the lab gives you a clear answer. I can't believe how fast she went downhill.


----------



## babsbag

I think that there are days that we all feel that way...defeated. If it wasn't for the joy they bring me I would certainly consider throwing in the towel now and then. But we all go on and look for a brighter day knowing that there most certainly will be one.  

I have my favorite in the barn. I always look for Moonpie (I have a lot of goats) and make sure she is eating and doing all those things goats should be doing. She is getting older and a little slower and I know someday Moonpie won't be there to greet me and it makes me sad. But I can't quit when that day comes; I would say that she wouldn't want me to, but I am not that much of a crazy goat lady to think they have those kind of feelings. But there are those animals that will always be special, there will never be another just like Coleus, or a kitty just like Zoey, but the hurt will get a little more bearable.   It is just very very hard when it all seems to come at once.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am so sorry OFA!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups got first shots today
Vet said they were awesome
12-14 lbs at 6 weeks


----------



## TAH

That is awesome. It is always nice to know that our animals are healthy


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, they really are growing


----------



## OneFineAcre

The vet asked Maurine if she wanted him to put the pups on his FB page.  She said sure.

We've had a dozen calls today and two people coming to see the pups on Saturday ( both with goats and another GP)


----------



## sadieml

OFA, I'm so sorry about poor Coleus.  I shall remember your whole family in my prayers.  I know how difficult it is to lose many loved ones in a short time.  It makes you feel all bruised inside, because it's like an emotional bludgeoning.  Take heart, knowing that God will carry you all through this time, and there will be brighter days ahead.  Your strong family bond will help you comfort one another, and remember...it came to pass...whatever it is, it didn't come to stay, it came to pass.

ALSO, yay on those beautiful pups!  A dozen calls already!  You'll find all the right homes in no time.

edited to correcto typo


----------



## babsbag

Those pups are so stinkin' cute. I hope you find the perfect homes for all of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are officially on milk test.  Sending the samples to Dairy One today.
Most are not quite 2 months into lactation yet.  Mine tend to peak around 3 months.

Zamia 3.78 lbs
Taffy 3.47
Cocoa 3.45
Clarabelle 3.39
Ginger 3 lbs
Rosemary 2.85
First Fresheners
Shea  1.97
Opal 1.87
Pebbles 1.27

Pebbles is going to be sold with her Kid.

Here is Zamia on 12 hour fill.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## Southern by choice

Awesome!  I know you've been wanting to do this for awhile! 
So far who is showing best protein? Butterfat? lowest SSC?

We will be going in late  but at least I will get data!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Awesome!  I know you've been wanting to do this for awhile!
> So far who is showing best protein? Butterfat? lowest SSC?
> 
> We will be going in late  but at least I will get data!


This was the first test, so we are sending to Dairy One lab today for testing.
I am very pleased with the volume.
I mean Opal is the only one even close to 2months, she kidded on Feb 29th.
Zamia and Clara Belle are not even a month into lactation (3/23 and 3/27)
Cocoa 3/16
Ginger 3/19
Rosie 3/20
Taffy 3/21
Those are good numbers but Zamia, Cocoa, Clarbelle and Taffy are very strong.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We rented a camper last year for the Memorial Day show and it was so awesome being able to stay at the facility and not have to drive 15 miles to a hotel late at night.
It was terribly expensive to rent one though.
It was going to be even more this year.
So, I had been keeping my eyes out for a deal.. Found  a distressed sale due to divorce.
It's a 26 ft, 2007 Pioneer.
NADA on this average retail is $8300.
I got this for $2500

Was going to wait until I had better pictures.
Oh, and I don't have anything to pull it with.  My truck is a 6 cylinder.  But, I know a good deal when I see it.


































I found another one identical to this for sale at an RV dealer for
$10,199

http://www.rvt.com/Fleetwood-Pionee...dium=cpc&utm_content=oodle&utm_campaign=oodle


----------



## Southern by choice

So happy for you! You mentioned wanting to get one and WOW you did!

Awesome deal! Life is good today! 

Ok... you need to get that radar going and find my land


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is awesome!  You're gonna enjoy that so much.  Now get busy and find a new truck, lol!!


----------



## babsbag

Nice looking trailer. We used to pull our 23 ft fifth wheel with a 6 cylinder toyota with no problem. I know it all depends on the trailer and I see a pop out so I know that will add some weight.

Good buy for sure


----------



## OneFineAcre

When I showed Maurine the one at the dealer for $10 k she said "let's flip it"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

HA!  You could make a good profit and buy some more goats!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Looks great!  Nice find!


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Nice looking trailer. We used to pull our 23 ft fifth wheel with a 6 cylinder toyota with no problem. I know it all depends on the trailer and I see a pop out so I know that will add some weight.
> 
> Good buy for sure


I might could pull it to  Rocky Mt
It's only 50 miles
And you can also camp at State Fair and that's only 15
Couldn't pull it very fast though
My truck doesn't have a Reece Hitch 
I sure can't pull it with the ball in the bumper
Would likely see the trailer and bumper running of the side of the road
It weighs 6400 lbs


----------



## Baymule

Great deal on the trailer! I just love good deals and so glad you found this for you and family to enjoy. A truck will come along and you'll nab that too.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> When I showed Maurine the one at the dealer for $10 k she said "let's flip it"





That is what my DH would say.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I live with 2 women
I already told Maurine I'm going to have an electrician run me a 30
Amp circuit in the yard for it
Can you say "man cave" ?


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, yours weighs a little (lot) more than ours. We were only at 3500 without content.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I bet I will end up with a yellow Suburban from the forestry service or DOT
I bought my car from a GSA auction


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> We rented a camper last year for the Memorial Day show and it was so awesome being able to stay at the facility and not have to drive 15 miles to a hotel late at night.
> It was terribly expensive to rent one though.
> It was going to be even more this year.
> So, I had been keeping my eyes out for a deal.. Found  a distressed sale due to divorce.
> It's a 26 ft, 2007 Pioneer.
> NADA on this average retail is $8300.
> I got this for $2500
> 
> Was going to wait until I had better pictures.
> Oh, and I don't have anything to pull it with.  My truck is a 6 cylinder.  But, I know a good deal when I see it.
> View attachment 16720
> 
> 
> View attachment 16721
> 
> View attachment 16722
> 
> 
> View attachment 16723
> 
> View attachment 16724
> 
> 
> View attachment 16725
> 
> 
> View attachment 16726
> 
> 
> 
> I found another one identical to this for sale at an RV dealer for
> $10,199
> 
> http://www.rvt.com/Fleetwood-Pionee...dium=cpc&utm_content=oodle&utm_campaign=oodle


That is fantastic! I know y'all are going to get lots of use out of it. 

Good job on the milk test


----------



## Southern by choice

Well you might be better off than you think then... the forestry truck that drives by here everyday is winter green. 

At least it won't be a banana boat


----------



## Fullhousefarm

You will love it! We LOVE having a camper at shows. Of course, with 4 kids it's almost necessary for my sanity.

How are you going to take the goats AND the camper? We have a topper on the truck for the goats and sometimes put a few Nigees or babies in crates in the "toy hauler" part of our camper. That wasn't the plan, but um, neither were the number of goats we have. Sometimes the boys take it with the dirt bikes in it. That sold the husband.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> You will love it! We LOVE having a camper at shows. Of course, with 4 kids it's almost necessary for my sanity.
> 
> How are you going to take the goats AND the camper? We have a topper on the truck for the goats and sometimes put a few Nigees or babies in crates in the "toy hauler" part of our camper. That wasn't the plan, but um, neither were the number of goats we have. Sometimes the boys take it with the dirt bikes in it. That sold the husband.


For Memorial Day and State Fair we get Maurine's dads truck and livestock trailer
Last year when we rented the trailer used his truck and made 2 trips
Dropped camper off and came home and got livestock trailer and goats
Took camper back Sunday afternoon and then went back
It was a pain but will probably have to do the same thing this year
I'll find something


----------



## Latestarter

That's an awesome deal you got there OFA. There was a time when I'd wanted/considered a motor home or trailer, but now being by myself and with animals, not much chance for traveling anymore


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> That's an awesome deal you got there OFA. There was a time when I'd wanted/considered a motor home or trailer, but now being by myself and with animals, not much chance for traveling anymore



I was originally looking one of those pop ups so I could pull with my truck
Some have shower some not and anything decent was as much as I paid for this
Then I started  looking at the motor homes and $5 k will get you something in the mid 80"s model years
I' just love a good deal
I'll find something I can pull it with
I didn't even mention it includes on of those stabilizing trailer hitches and a fitted cover


----------



## misfitmorgan

Finally caught up sorry to hear about the losses, always sucks.

Your wife and i think a like i was thinking trade it into the dealer and get something smaller then more goats lol or a barn for the boys.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Started cleaning the camper this weekend
Got some better pics
I think I have made a deal with someone on something to pull it with
More on that next week


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck, hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sweet! 

I know y'all are just going to love it! Especially the shower, I know you have mentioned that before when you have to show the smelly boys  

I'm a little jealous. So happy for y'all


----------



## Latestarter

Looks real nice and should be very comfy. I noticed the microwave and electrical outlets... Does it have a small generator or do you need to plug into shore power?


----------



## OneFineAcre

You have to plug it in
You need 30 amp if you want to run a/c
But I have a generator to


----------



## Baymule

That is just awesome!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Wow OFA you got an awesome deal and im sure you guys will enjoy the camper a lot.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pebbles went to her new home yesterday.  Pretty nice place for a goat.
The plan was the people were buying Pebbles and her doe kid.
But her buck kid cried so much the lady said "do you want me to take him temporarily?"
So, we are hoping they get attached to him to, and if we come band him and don't charge anything they will keep them together.

My culls always seem to land in a good spot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow, really cute place.  Maybe they'll adopt me, lol!


----------



## misfitmorgan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow, really cute place.  Maybe they'll adopt me, lol!



no kidding i wanna move in too...Lucky little goats and i love that goat "barn"


----------



## samssimonsays

Haha! I love it!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!!


----------



## sadieml

Wow!  So much has happened since I was here last.  I am finally getting well.  My throat is hardly sore anymore, and I am still about half deaf, but things could be (have been) much worse.  OFA, looks like you've been making deals like a bandit!  That motorhome looks FABulous, and Pebbles and her babies have a house as nice as mine (and it looks cleaner)!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great news


----------



## Latestarter

Every goat should have a home like that aye?  If that's where your culls go, wonder how your top of the line animals that you sell live...


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> Wow!  So much has happened since I was here last.  I am finally getting well.  My throat is hardly sore anymore, and I am still about half deaf, but things could be (have been) much worse.  OFA, looks like you've been making deals like a bandit!  That motorhome looks FABulous, and Pebbles and her babies have a house as nice as mine (and it looks cleaner)!



If everything works out, I'm going to have a gently used (140K miles)  97 GMC Suburban to haul the camper with in the next day or two.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, that ought to do the trick nicely. And give you additional storage room in the back to boot! Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Well, that ought to do the trick nicely. And give you additional storage room in the back to boot! Good luck!



We kind of need this.  Well, maybe not "need, need', but we could use another vehicle.
Our fleet is kind of old, and we don't have anything large. 
We've ran into a couple of occasions where we couldn't haul Rachel and some of her friends, so this will be an asset.


----------



## Baymule

I had a surburban once and loved it. It seated 9 and I could haul a lot of kids, plus a bunch of crap in the back! Hope the deal goes sweet for you, that looks like a nice surburban and you will enjoy it.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I did say green 

@Latestarter - we have found our "pet" homes are always awesome! They live a life of luxury. They are always spoiled rotten!


----------



## babsbag

That is one mighty fine goat house, looks like a kid's play house...oh it is, only the kids have 4 legs. 

Nice Suburban, bet you can even fit a few goats in that.  The trailer looks really nice so it should all be good.  I used to take our trailer to agility trials and it sure makes life easier.

Back in the day when we used to camp a lot with our kids we had a set of camping clothes for the boys and jackets that always stayed in the trailer. It also had its own set of dishes, silverware, basic cooking pots and pans and utensils, table cloth, matches, camp stove, lantern, UNO game, linens, and everything else we ever needed. We would only have to pack food and clothes for the adults and we were ready to go. I did have to remember my pillow though; I don't go anywhere overnight without my pillow. At first we kept a list of everything we forgot for that trip and then added it to the trailer when we got home. It truly was a home away from home. 

And then the kids moved out and we bought 5 acres and goats...


----------



## Mike CHS

"And then the kids moved out and we bought 5 acres and goats...."

That last line is soooooooo short but says so much.


----------



## misfitmorgan

You will be getting ready for show season soon won't you OFA? i cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> You will be getting ready for show season soon won't you OFA? i cant wait to see the pics.



Memorial Day Weekend.
North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association in Rocky Mount, NC.

The following weekend is the Evin Evans Memorial Show in Shelby, NC.  Piedmont Dairy Goat Breeders Association.
Tough back to back weekends, so we may not go to Shelby.
Or, if we do we may not decide until after Rocky Mount and may take just a couple of bucks, a couple of Juniors.  See who does what in Rocky Mount and if any have 2 legs they may have to make the trip.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I keep seeing people mention legs....is this something to with enobleing...or champion?


----------



## OneFineAcre

If you win 3 grand championships (legs) you are a finished or permanent grand champion.
You get a document and a new registration paper with the CH designation.
Only one leg can be as a Jr.

There are some other guidelines, such as there has to be a certain number of animals in milk in the show to get a leg for the win.


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> If you win 3 grand championships (legs) you are a finished or permanent grand champion.
> You get a document and a new registration paper with the CH designation.
> Only one leg can be as a Jr.
> 
> There are some other guidelines, such as there has to be a certain number of animals in milk in the show to get a leg for the win.


Thanks much for the info! So you get one leg for each show you win grand champion in assuming they meet the min requirements? Does that mean Zamia is close to getting CH?


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> Thanks much for the info! So you get one leg for each show you win grand champion in assuming they meet the min requirements? Does that mean Zamia is close to getting CH?



Zamia is a finished Champion.
She's our only one. 

According to our understanding of the rules, we thought that Rosemary had 1 leg.  But, my wife was talking to someone at ADGA and they said she has 2.  We need to figure that out.
Ginger has 1, Taffy has 1, Clarabelle has 1, Shea has 1, Big Brown has 1, and Moonshine has 1.
So, we have a lot with 1
I think the ones who have the best chance of finishing this year are Rosemary, Clarabelle, Taffy and Big Brown.
Of course I may just have my barn goggles on and I just hope that's the case.


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> Zamia is a finished Champion.
> She's our only one.
> 
> According to our understanding of the rules, we thought that Rosemary had 1 leg.  But, my wife was talking to someone at ADGA and they said she has 2.  We need to figure that out.
> Ginger has 1, Taffy has 1, Clarabelle has 1, Shea has 1, Big Brown has 1, and Moonshine has 1.
> So, we have a lot with 1
> I think the ones who have the best chance of finishing this year are Rosemary, Clarabelle, Taffy and Big Brown.
> Of course I may just have my barn goggles on and I hope that's the case.



Oh i totally missed the post about Zamia getting her last leg then..well darn but congrats i think she is a very beautiful goat. Hopefully everyone does really well this year at the shows. I can't wait to see pics on them all clipped up pretty.


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> Oh i totally missed the post about Zamia getting her last leg then..well darn but congrats i think she is a very beautiful goat. Hopefully everyone does really well this year at the shows. I can't wait to see pics on them all clipped up pretty.



We actually have to get ours all clipped up next week.
We have linear appraisal on May 7th.
Last year it worked out good in that LA was after the show.
Little concerned in that it can get cool at night.
We will need to have some sweaters ready just in case.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Well, Taffy getting a leg would be quite nice! It's always nice to do well in shows- and your girls definitely deserve it. You should come down here for the two ring Nigerian Specialty show in March. You can park your new camper at our place and go have fun in Orlando for a  few days too.

Our Orchid got grand champion twice, but the breed was short one Jr the first time (there were 9) and ONE stinkin senior  Nigerian in milk to meet sanction the second so neither counted. I'm hoping she will have twins or triplets again and do very well next year. She's a little on the small side so sometimes has trouble excelling the barely-under-height does with a really nice udder just due to capacity.


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> We actually have to get ours all clipped up next week.
> We have linear appraisal on May 7th.
> Last year it worked out good in that LA was after the show.
> Little concerned in that it can get cool at night.
> We will need to have some sweaters ready just in case.



Make sure you give us some pictures please!! Hope the LA goes well i thought you had pretty great results last year. Hopefully it is gonna warm up and stay warm. Weather here is suppose to be in the mid 40s to mid 50s the rest of this week and in the mid 50s to upper 60s next week so we are excited it is finally warming up.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Well, Taffy getting a leg would be quite nice! It's always nice to do well in shows- and your girls definitely deserve it. You should come down here for the two ring Nigerian Specialty show in March. You can park your new camper at our place and go have fun in Orlando for a  few days too.
> 
> Our Orchid got grand champion twice, but the breed was short one Jr the first time (there were 9) and ONE stinkin senior  Nigerian in milk to meet sanction the second so neither counted. I'm hoping she will have twins or triplets again and do very well next year. She's a little on the small side so sometimes has trouble excelling the barely-under-height does with a really nice udder just due to capacity.



Someone should have added a kid in that first one to get enough.  Of course there may not have been one that had already been registered.

Year before last in Rocky Mount a buck got DQ'd for being over height in the first ring which left just the 10 needed to be sanctioned.

So, we added Fortunato in ring 2 and 3 to give us 11 just in case another got DQ'd for any reason.  We did already have his registration papers.

You know, a Nigerian specialty show in Florida in March might be just the ticket.


Taffy looks really good to me.  Of course, I do have the barn goggles sometime.


----------



## norseofcourse

Just catching up on posts - congrats on the great deal on the camper!


----------



## Ferguson K

Can I be their goat?


----------



## Baymule




----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the Suburban today
Ready to go camping

Maurine hadn't seen it yet when she took me this morning
She agreed it's nicer than anything else we own


----------



## Latestarter

Grats OFA. That's great.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's in really good shape for a 97 with 140k miles
Pretty good deal for $3600


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

The interior is really good
Seats aren't torn at all even the drivers
Dash and console are perfect
It's got the 3rd row seat too
Carpet has some stains that wouldn't come out
Rachel is excited


----------



## Southern by choice

Love the older Suburbans! They are the best!

Congrats! Very excited for you all. Thinking this will be a great year for you... trailer, ride, in your new place, growing your show herd, milk test...  You are getting set up for the BIGTIME!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Love the older Suburbans! They are the best!
> 
> Congrats! Very excited for you all. Thinking this will be a great year for you... trailer, ride, in your new place, growing your show herd, milk test...  You are getting set up for the BIGTIME!


Big time 
Right....
The Show was the catalyst for getting the camper but I told the girls that we are definitely vacationing in it this year and probably for the next couple of years
Good timing 
Rachel is 12 she might enjoy it for a couple of years
I've found a couple of spots within 2 hours
I think this summer we will go to Goose Creek in Newport
It's across Bogue Sound from Emerald Isle
We haven't been to the beach in years
There is another campground in Chocowinity between Chocowinity Bay and the Pamlico River 
They call that area the "Inner Banks"
Lot of good stuff there
I'm looking forward to that too


----------



## Baymule

You are fixing to make a lot of family memories. Take lots of pictures, make albums. Life sure is good, isn't it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Love the older Suburbans! They are the best!
> 
> Congrats! Very excited for you all. Thinking this will be a great year for you... trailer, ride, in your new place, growing your show herd, milk test...  You are getting set up for the BIGTIME!


Oh we were warned that the linear appraisers scores might be stingy compared to last year


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> You are fixing to make a lot of family memories. Take lots of pictures, make albums. Life sure is good, isn't it?


It sure is
Sometimes it's tough being 52 with a 12 year old
Particularly with a 12 year old whose personality is so similar (difficult) to your own
Most of my friends started earlier
Sometimes I think they are so lucky
But most of the time I think I'm the lucky one


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh we were warned that the linear appraisers scores might be stingy compared to last year






OneFineAcre said:


> It sure is
> Sometimes it's tough being 52 with a 12 year old
> Particularly with a 12 year old whose personality is so similar (difficult) to your own
> Most of my friends started earlier
> Sometimes I think they are so lucky
> But most of the time I think I'm the lucky one


I know this feeling.  That is why I am Sooooooo not ready for grand-children. I will stick to grand puppies, grand goats great Aunt etc.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> It sure is
> Sometimes it's tough being 52 with a 12 year old
> Particularly with a 12 year old whose personality is so similar (difficult) to your own
> Most of my friends started earlier
> Sometimes I think they are so lucky
> But most of the time I think I'm the lucky one


You are the lucky one. Our son in law will turn 40 soon, they have an 8 year old, 1 year old and one due in September. He's lucky too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> You are the lucky one. Our son in law will turn 40 soon, they have an 8 year old, 1 year old and one due in September. He's lucky too.


We aren't lucky 
We are blessed


----------



## Baymule




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the new camper and Suburban! Very nice!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's nice!  I used to have one just like it. Same color green. Loved that truck.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats, sounds like you've scored big


----------



## sadieml

Beautiful Suburban.  You guys are really set, now!  My parents always said, "We don't have much money, but we have a car."  That meant LOTS of travelling vacations.  When my oldest sib graduated high school, we went around the country and into Canada.  You know, up the east coast, across the north and into Canada several times (at Niagara falls, and again somewhere west, near the Dakotas, I think).  Then we toured the Pacific northwest, California, the "old west" (Dodge City, etc.), Nevada, AZ, Mexico, NM, (not in that order, I'm sure).  In all we saw the "highlights" of about 37 or 38 states, Canada and Mexico, just a little bit.   By the time I had my 10th birthday that year (1971) the 5 of us kids and our parents had visited all 48 contiguous states, Canada and Mexico.  Not bad for a poor family from SC.  Make the most of that camper.  I'm sure the National Parks and State Parks still offer camping stickers that allow cheap rates-sometimes free camping.  You can buy a few of those each year, and really live it up.  If we ever get a camper, I'll have to find someone to live here for a while and take care of the "homestead" while we travel.

I'm sooo happy for you guys.


----------



## Latestarter

Man, just the thought of trying to find someone to watch over my place and animals (that I can trust) gives me nightmares  Especially since I'll be in a totally new place and will know nobody anywhere near me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> Beautiful Suburban.  You guys are really set, now!  My parents always said, "We don't have much money, but we have a car."  That meant LOTS of travelling vacations.  When my oldest sib graduated high school, we went around the country and into Canada.  You know, up the east coast, across the north and into Canada several times (at Niagara falls, and again somewhere west, near the Dakotas, I think).  Then we toured the Pacific northwest, California, the "old west" (Dodge City, etc.), Nevada, AZ, Mexico, NM, (not in that order, I'm sure).  In all we saw the "highlights" of about 37 or 38 states, Canada and Mexico, just a little bit.   By the time I had my 10th birthday that year (1971) the 5 of us kids and our parents had visited all 48 contiguous states, Canada and Mexico.  Not bad for a poor family from SC.  Make the most of that camper.  I'm sure the National Parks and State Parks still offer camping stickers that allow cheap rates-sometimes free camping.  You can buy a few of those each year, and really live it up.  If we ever get a camper, I'll have to find someone to live here for a while and take care of the "homestead" while we travel.
> 
> I'm sooo happy for you guys.



There lies the problem with doing a lot of travel
We have animals to take care of
We have a good goat sitter
We will use it for Memorial Day show
State Fair
If we can go to the beach this summer and maybe a long weekend at a lake I'll be happy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Man, just the thought of trying to find someone to watch over my place and animals (that I can trust) gives me nightmares  Especially since I'll be in a totally new place and will know nobody anywhere near me.


When you get your goat join a local breeders organization
Our sitter is 27, she's in the Coast Guard, her family has had goats for years
Her mom is our show secretary and she is the ring steward
$40 per day and she stays here


----------



## OneFineAcre

Coleus had a heart problem
There was scar tissue that caused acute heart failure
So nothing contagious
She was pregnant we werent sure


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry but that's good it wasn't contagious


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope it gives you some closure, nothing you can do for a heart defect. 

When we got our first bucks, 1 had a severe heart defect. He died the night before he was scheduled to be put down.

I am wondering now if he had WMD as a kid that affected his heart. 

We had all his kids checked by a vet, none had any issues. Had 3 vets look at him and they didn't think it was genetic either. So strange that she has been fine for five years now and suddenly went downhill. Poor girl. 

Hate that you lost the kids too  

Again, I am so sorry you lost her


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh...  Glad you know what it was and that there was nothing you could have changed....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope it gives you some closure, nothing you can do for a heart defect.
> 
> When we got our first bucks, 1 had a severe heart defect. He died the night before he was scheduled to be put down.
> 
> I am wondering now if he had WMD as a kid that affected his heart.
> 
> We had all his kids checked by a vet, none had any issues. Had 3 vets look at him and they didn't think it was genetic either. So strange that she has been fine for five years now and suddenly went downhill. Poor girl.
> 
> Hate that you lost the kids too
> 
> Again, I am so sorry you lost her



Don't know if it was congenital or was damaged at some point
Could have been caused by a selinium deficiency when she was younger 
Just caught up with her now
Our vet said that the damage may have been there and this pregnancy may have pushed her over the esge


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad you got some answers so you weren't left wondering


----------



## Southern by choice

Very glad you got some definitive results back. 
At least there is some peace of mind.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  I'm sorry OFA!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clipped for Linear Appraisal yesterday.

Dam and Daughter.

Who do you think has the best udder, Zamia or Clarabelle?


----------



## Southern by choice

Now play fair  we need side shots.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine didn't get any.

I will say this.  Zamia has more capacity because she milked out 3 1/2 cups and she doesn't look as full.

Clarebelle milked out 3 cups and appears a little fuller.

Zamia is kind of standing crooked her head wasn't in the gate.

When you see them together, no mistaking the fact that they are dam and daughter.

I think Clarabelles teats and teat placement is a little better than Zamia's which is saying a lot.
Wish I had those teats and teat placement on all of my does.


----------



## Ferguson K

I always love looking at your goats butts. 


Seriously though all things included its hard to say who I like better. Looks wise I like Zamia.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I always love looking at your goats butts.
> 
> 
> Seriously though all things included its hard to say who I like better. Looks wise I like Zamia.



Can't wait to see how they do on appraisal this year, now that Clarabelle has freshened twice.
They are very similar.  Zamia has a longer body.
I'll get some pics on Friday during the appraisal.


----------



## Hens and Roos

will be watching to see what you are told!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll get some pics on Friday during the appraisal.



So the appraisal is on Friday, the 6th??????

You told me May 7th at 7am, so the date changed?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> So the appraisal is on Friday, the 6th??????
> 
> You told me May 7th at 7am, so the date changed?



No it didn't change.  I was wrong.  I thought it was Friday the 7th, but turns out Friday happens to be the 6th.

Sorry.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Fullhousefarm

Taffy's looking good on 12 hour fill.  
Freshened 3/21


----------



## Southern by choice

Just talking to GW- we are feeling bad for your girls.
Who'da thought we would have this chilly nasty cold weather in May!


Clip jobs look great BTW.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> @Fullhousefarm
> 
> Taffy's looking good on 12 hour fill.
> Freshened 3/21
> 
> View attachment 17523
> 
> View attachment 17524


Yes she does.
Very nice.

We are hoping to freshen Drinian's daughter for late October- I can't wait. I can't complain about any of them. His registered doeling (the gorgeous chocolate buckskin with blue eyes) is growing awesome! I want to keep her so bad, but we are keeping Aravis's doeling (who is 3.5 months and almost as big as her mom) since she was bred to an outside buck. They are all nice and wide and open- just waiting to see the udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Just talking to GW- we are feeling bad for your girls.
> Who'da thought we would have this chilly nasty cold weather in May!
> 
> 
> Clip jobs look great BTW.



Went to the outlet and bought new sweatshirts for all
Just hope the chill doesn't keep them from filling
Gave all some warm water with molasses
Giving more at 4 am


----------



## OneFineAcre

So LA is tomorrow
Weather is crap
Rained all day and is raining tomorrow
Was advised to have a rain plan as to where to do the appraisal
Had first thought our Gazebo but decided it was too small
So spent 4 hours cleaning my nasty garage
4 wheeler and lawn mowers under a tarp
Half my junk at least the half that I don't want wet is on the Gazebo


----------



## OneFineAcre

Strategy


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I'm thinking when we are doing the initial paperwork I'll have the appraiser sit here ?


----------



## babsbag

Hoping the best for your ladies...(boys too??) And I think that would be an awesome place to sit the appraiser


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> So I'm thinking when we are doing the initial paperwork I'll have the appraiser sit here ?
> 
> View attachment 17550




well our warehouse needs cleaned out, our apartment needs cleaned out, the house needs cleaned out... you for hire?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> So I'm thinking when we are doing the initial paperwork I'll have the appraiser sit here ?


 
Perfect!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, our Linear Appraisal went better than we could ever have imagined.
Bucks
Bam Bam (yearling)   84 +vv
Zeus (yearling)          85 v+v
Rocky                       84 +v+
Moonshine                87 vev
Caspian                    88 vev
Big Brown                90 vee

All I can say is that not clipping Caspian sure paid off for him

Jr Does
Dee                 +a+    overall +
Molasses          vvec  overall v
Tira                 v++   overall v

Sr. Does

Opal (FF)       82 vv+a
Shea (FF)       86 vev+
Ginger           89 vevv
Taffy             90 veee
Clara Belle    90 eeee
Rosemary      90 veve
Cocoa           91 eeev
Zamia           91 veee

@Pearce Pastures
@Fullhousefarm

Thanks @Goat Whisperer for helping handle animals.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

CONGRATS !!!   Great job.

Sure makes you feel better about all the hard work, right?


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations! Go Zamia!


----------



## Latestarter

Awesome scores! Congrats and nice work!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! I am hearing all about the activities... I think she is floating high with you guys! 
Very nice of you to invite her up... a great experience for sure.
She is so happy for you guys! 

Appraisals are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the results!!


----------



## babsbag

Way to go, good job. It is nice to know that your personal appraisals of your animals is correct. 

But now @Southern by choice can say that you contributed to @Goat Whisperer goat addiction and not me. I am sure she has been bitten by the even bigger bug now that she has seen this. Thanks for taking the pressure off of me


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Way to go, good job. It is nice to know that your personal appraisals of your animals is correct.
> 
> But now @Southern by choice can say that you contributed to @goat whispers goat addiction and not me. I am sure she has been bitten by the even bigger bug now that she has seen this. Thanks for taking the pressure of of me



Oh, I'm trying to do my part


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

Who remembers when I used to call Clara Belle "Fat Clara Belle" ?

She's a beauty queen now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations again! Y'all did fantastic, and the goats did too 

So happy for y'all! So much hard work paid off 

Thanks for inviting me, really happy I was able to make it! Glad it turned out to be on a Friday instead of Saturday. 

After you are done posting all the pretty pics, You need to to get a pic of the milkers wearing their sweatshirts 

Y'all did great on getting them all prepped for the big event. 

…nobody tell OFA, but I was worried that I was going to have to bring him back down to earth LOL all kidding aside, he should be proud 

I'm sure I'll have more to say later


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL @Goat Whisperer  I think you were floating high up in the sky just from being there and being so excited for them!  I agree... they have worked really hard for all they have accomplished.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congratulations again! Y'all did fantastic, and the goats did too
> 
> So happy for y'all! So much hard work paid off
> 
> Thanks for inviting me, really happy I was able to make it! Glad it turned out to be on a Friday instead of Saturday.
> 
> After you are done posting all the pretty pics, You need to to get a pic of the milkers wearing their sweatshirts
> 
> Y'all did great on getting them all prepped for the big event.
> 
> …nobody tell OFA, but I was worried that I was going to have to bring him back down to earth LOL all kidding aside, he should be proud
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more to say later



Loved having you here
Now pop quiz
Why doesn't Zeus have "knee pads"
He doesn't have calouses on front legs from standing up and laying down ?
Maurine is asleep so I can't wake her up to ask her
Something with his front end assembly


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## sadieml

OFA, congrats on those awesome LA results!  You definitely have reason to be proud.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Congratulations. We are so lucky to have a Taffy/Big Brown buckling and a doe out of your beloved Coleus. Hopefully we will get on appraisal and milk test in the future to add some stars and nice letters to their names!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Dad
Why can't I cut the grass ?


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## babsbag

That is so cute. Unfortunately before you blink she will be away at college and then married and you will wonder where the years went. Enjoy the youthful enthusiasm while you can.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - today its the lawnmower keys - tomorrow it'll be the car!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We've had a busy few weeks and my wife Maurine has been under a lot of pressure.
Rachel's dance recital was last weekend and they had auditorium rehearsals the Tues, Wed, and Thursday before.  The recital is 2 days Saturday and Sunday at Louisburg College.

Then, we had the Linear Appraisal on Friday, and the Zebulon Farmers Market that Maurine manages started on Saturday.

She has done an awesome job with the farmers market.  Last year was the first year and she put the whole program together.  This is the 2nd year and Zebulon has a new town manager that is a big advocate of the market so he moved it to a new location in front of Town Hall.  Last year it was in the parking lot of the community center.  The town hall location is much better as far as the traffic count in front of it and aesthetically with a nice green lawn.
Plus, the town hall is a point of pride to the community.  It was the old school house that  is a historic property that the town issued bonds to renovate

Rachel has her lemonade/orangeade business, "A Cup of Sunshine" again this summer and her cousin Jenna Lynn is helping this summer.  They did pretty well on opening day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a beautiful setting!


----------



## Ferguson K

Love it!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

X2


----------



## OneFineAcre

All of the vendors did really well
I took these pics late there was a really good crowd earlier
This Satirday they are doing a marketing thing with the Carolina Mudcats a minor league baseball team here in Zebulon
I think we are going to catch the game Sat night since they are raffeling a basket from the market
Maurine kind of needs to go but she doesn't have to talk me into it


----------



## OneFineAcre

Check out the good looking farmers market manager and the cute cashier.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute


----------



## Ferguson K

Cute!


----------



## TAH

Cute. I love mowing it is really relaxing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I have 2 old enough to mow- DD likes to mow and DS(14) doesn't like to but will if needed


----------



## sadieml

OFA, I love your May Day ad!  That's awesome.  Also, I know you can't help but feel a little nostalgic when you see your baby girl doing big girl jobs (like mowing).  My baby girl turned 14 today, no, _yesterday_, the 14th, and I look at her and see a young woman where my little girl's supposed to be.  I do enjoy watching my children grow-up, and become young adults who make me proud, you know, young people of faith who are generous and selfless and kind (the way I always prayed they would be), but it's also bittersweet, because you know you're that much closer to them taking those "solo flights".


----------



## misfitmorgan

A little late but big congrats on the LA, thats awesome.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pups are 12 weeks old.  Three have gone to new homes so we are down to 4.   Two of the three that I sold are at goat homes with an existing G.P.  The third who I called "Shy Guy" is a pet.  I think it was a good fit.
We are keeping 2 of them a male and female.  They went to the vet for their booster shots last Monday and they were in the 25 lb range.

Hard to get all 4 in one picture. 






These are the two we are keeping.  Solid white one is the male.  The female is Bella.  Rachel named her when she was 2 days old.  She was the only pup that had any markings on her body.  A single one on her side.





This is the other female.  She was the biggest at birth and is still the biggest.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Adorable


----------



## Latestarter

Beautiful pups! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice pictures, they sure are growing big!


----------



## babsbag

what adorable puppies, I love to see them looking so happy in the nice green grass.


----------



## Ferguson K

They're getting so big!!


----------



## TAH

They are so cute. I can't wait till we get to get our first lgds.


----------



## samssimonsays

Adorable! Makes me *almost* miss having little puppies around  Although, ours were during the winter and in the house. I'll never do THAT again.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love pyr puppies! They look great!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Looks like it is going to be.a good show
414 animals registered
104 Alpimes
12 AOP
29 La Manchas
83 Nigerians
84 Nubians
38 Recorded Grades
21 Sannens
18 Toggs
Need a few more Toggs to be official


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, that sounds large!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh
I'll put some pics up this weekend
If Molasses doesn't win a Jr Championship this spring then no one should ask me about goats because I don't know anything about goats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Best thing about a big show is that when you win there - you know you've accomplished something!


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck to you! Hope you show well!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Best thing about a big show is that when you win there - you know you've accomplished something!


x2


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Good luck to you! Hope you show well!


Thanks
I feel pretty good about my animals
All you can do is try to have your animals at their best


----------



## samssimonsays

Good luck you'll do amazing!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I wish you the best OFA!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh
> I'll put some pics up this weekend
> If Molasses doesn't win a Jr Championship this spring then no one should ask me about goats because I don't know anything about goats


----------



## Ferguson K

You'll do great!


----------



## babsbag

Have a great time, show well, learn something, and HAVE FUN. That makes it a successful show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I saw some ads on CL for oat hay cut this year
So I called my hay guy and he said yes he had some oat hay
1 it's crap
2 it's wet
It's wet crap


----------



## Southern by choice

&  &


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bad hay year.... ugh!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got 2 round bales
I'm not worried about him making it right
I'm going to call him tomorrow because someone else might be mad
I'm kind of mad the time I spent getting it and getting it under the shelter and I don't have a tractor so it's going to be.pain to get rid of.  I took 2 hours vacation too because it is supposed to be raining tomorrow.

It hasn't soured yet at least the first foot in the bale and they will eat that
But  that in the center isn't any good
Not sure if both bales are bad probably so


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think the thing that bothers me the most is that this guy knows what he's doing.  He had to have known the moisture when he baled it.  He's got a moisture gauge, I don't.  You can only stick your fingers in so far on a net wrapped round bale.

I'd probably feel better if he had told me that there might be a problem and I would have only gotten one bale.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know that feeling… 

Can't tell how many times I have had to walk away. I know I've ticked some folks off  We have actually returned a small trailer full of square bales. 

I always tell them that I have had a doe with listeria before, the 3 weeks of intensive care she had to go thru, and how she is still brain damaged. Tell them how that little bit of moisture/mold could devastate my herd and cause my pregnant does to abort.

They know I don't play  I stick my whole arm down in the square bale and pull a fistful out and show them what I'm talking about. 

Its different when you are warned, or when they have worked with you a long time and its really an accident. I've been to many places and have told them it doesn't look like I'll be coming back...


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know that feeling…
> 
> Can't tell how many times I have had to walk away. I know I've ticked some folks off  We have actually returned a small trailer full of square bales.
> 
> I always tell them that I have had a doe with listeria before, the 3 weeks of intensive care she had to go thru, and how she is still brain damaged. Tell them how that little bit of moisture/mold could devastate my herd and cause my pregnant does to abort.
> 
> They know I don't play  I stick my whole arm down in the square bale and pull a fistful out and show them what I'm talking about.
> 
> Its different when you are warned, or when they have worked with you a long time and its really an accident. I've been to many places and have told them it doesn't look like I'll be coming back...


Imagine that... you ticked someone off?  I don't believe it.  

I am worried we are gonna have another bad hay season. So much rain... the hay has no time to dry before baling thanks to all this rain.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well as tough as it is for those of us buying hay it's just as tough on those trying to produce it


----------



## sadieml

We get our hay through the farm where my boys work, so I haven't had to deal with growers, but I feel for those of you who do.  I'm also trying to get started growing my own feed, hay included for our babies.  I guess we'll see how it goes?  I'll definitely let you guys know.  I would have had a lot of stuff planted already, but with my tiller kaput I haven't been able to get it all done, yet.  Hopefully, SOON. 

btw-OFA, I have no doubt you'll do great at the show.  Can't wait to hear all the good news.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Well as tough as it is for those of us buying hay it's just as tough on those trying to produce it



Agreed! It is awful for them - growing hay is hard.


----------



## babsbag

Growing any crop that is at the mercy of the weather is tough. Fortunately in CA we seldom have summer rain so we might lose a cutting of alfalfa but not likely that we will lose the entire year. We may have just lost the first cutting this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are doing the ADGA DHIR (Dairy Herd Improvement Registry) testing this year.  We are testing with a company called Dairy One.
So far our results look good, at least I think they do since we've never done this before.
Clara Belle (2nd freshener) was off the last test.  Shea( 1st Freshener) was really on.

First figure is days in lactation, second is milk produced to date in pounds, third is fat percentage, fourth is protein percentage.

Clara Belle     50  151   5.3   4.0
Cocoa            61  195   4.1   3.1
Ginger           59   169   4.1  3.6
Opal (FF)       77   138   5.1  3.5
Rosemary      68    156   5.8  3.8
Shea (FF)       36    91    5.5  (not reported)
Taffy             56   185   4.3  3.8
Zamia           54     191  5.2  3.7

They also give you a figure as to how many pounds they  are on pace to produce in 305 days based on typical lactation curve.

Clara Belle   672
Cocoa          747
Ginger         779
Opal            536
Rosemary    672
Shea           (too early in lactation to estimate)
Taffy           812
Zamia          888


We get like a 20 page report from Dairy One.  If anyone is interested in seeing what it looks like, let me know an I can scan and send you a copy.


----------



## Ferguson K

Those seem like large amounts of milk to me.


----------



## Latestarter

Not sure if the results are good or bad, but they look pretty good to me I'd want kids from Rosemary or Shea or maybe Clara Belle based on production/fat/protein... Opal and Zamia don't look too shabby either.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Those seem like large amounts of milk to me.


For reference Zamia produced 3.6 lbs and Taffy 3.5 lbs on their last test.  That's 2 milkings 12 hours apart in a 24 hour period.
2 quarts  is 4 lbs. 
The others were 3lbs, I think Opal was 2lbs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Not sure if the results are good or bad, but they look pretty good to me I'd want kids from Rosemary or Shea or maybe Clara Belle based on production/fat/protein... Opal and Zamia don't look too shabby either.



The results are good.  A 1-2 year old Nigerian has to produce 600 lbs volume to get a star.  It goes up for 2-3, 3-4 etc.  I think the top is around 670lbs or so.
Zamia and Taffy are going to have to take dive off of a cliff to not get milk stars.
Ginger and Cocoa after seeing Zamia and Taffy dive off the cliff are going to have to follow them to not get stars.
Clara Belle and Rosie are borderline, but Clara Belle was off on the last test and Rosie has higher fat.

Zamia and Taffy are not top 10% producers, but in that area.  I think that is north of 900 lbs.

That is of course based on what they are on track for.


----------



## Ferguson K

Okay, my tired brain is keeping up.

Because a gallon is roughly 8lbs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Topy 10% producers for Nigerians are north of 1000 lbs.

This was the number one Nigerian for 2014.  *SGCH Rosasharn GX UDiamond (Owned by Farm Olde South)
I'm planning to get some semen from her son Marquis.
*


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's cool, so does someone come out to your place at milking to take information?


----------



## OneFineAcre

We weigh the milk and take samples from each milking.  We send mail the samples with the weight data to Dairy One.  They analyze the milk.
You can self report, but you have to do one "validation" test with an independent tester during the 305 day cycle.
We have a 24 hour milk test at our show in Rocky Mt and most of the people in Eastern North Carolina use that test as their validation test.
I don't think that we are going to do that because last year our girls did not perform very well at the test.
You transport them, put them in pens.  They don't want to drink as much water.
How closely in line your validation test is with your other results effects the validity of your entire test.
We are going to get someone to come to our place for our validation test.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> We are going to get someone to come to our place for our validation test.


 
I think that's the best idea!


----------



## Southern by choice

This is the part I am confused about. When we went to the class there were a whole lot of people that are part of a Round Robin group. Usually 3 people per group and each person goes to the other farms in the group to do the weighing etc.  That way no "fudging"... yet they too, from what I understand, still need a verification tester. So why do the round Robin?

The people I would be doing this with in a group are in different counties... 45 minutes away. My herd would be the largest.

I know there is unsupervised... but then what is the advantage to doing RR? 

I ordered my tags... don't really want them on the goats though... such a strangling hazard. Ruth said YOU MUST HAVE THE NUMBERED TAGS ON YOUR GOAT!  she said that emphatically.  I wonder if we just put the tag on when the tester comes if that would be good enough.


----------



## OneFineAcre

These are the requirements.  I was close last night quoting off the top of my head.  So, it goes from 600 lbs for 2yrs and below up to 690 for 5 and older.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> This is the part I am confused about. When we went to the class there were a whole lot of people that are part of a Round Robin group. Usually 3 people per group and each person goes to the other farms in the group to do the weighing etc.  That way no "fudging"... yet they too, from what I understand, still need a verification tester. So why do the round Robin?
> 
> The people I would be doing this with in a group are in different counties... 45 minutes away. My herd would be the largest.
> 
> I know there is unsupervised... but then what is the advantage to doing RR?
> 
> I ordered my tags... don't really want them on the goats though... such a strangling hazard. Ruth said YOU MUST HAVE THE NUMBERED TAGS ON YOUR GOAT!  she said that emphatically.  I wonder if we just put the tag on when the tester comes if that would be good enough.



I think if you self report, you may not qualify for certain things.  Like Top 10.  Not sure exactly.
It is confusing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think that's the best idea!



We are going to run the numbers based on the last test and see how many points they would have gotten on a 24 hour test.  If they have a chance of getting a star for the 24 hour test then we will test them.  Zamia barely missed it last year.  Maurine wonders if maybe she had just worked on stripping her out a little bit more.
It looks like Zamia and Taffy would be close, so we may try them on the 24 hour test.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Topy 10% producers for Nigerians are north of 1000 lbs.
> 
> This was the number one Nigerian for 2014.  *SGCH Rosasharn GX UDiamond (Owned by Farm Olde South)
> I'm planning to get some semen from her son Marquis.
> *
> 
> View attachment 18231


I've been trying to get my arms around this Nigerian doe producing 1509 lbs all day
That's averaging almost 5 lbs per day
I know this lady and I know she milks 3 times per day but still that's incredible


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> I've been trying to get my arms around this Nigerian doe producing 1509 lbs all day
> That's averaging almost 5 lbs per day



That's pretty stinkin' amazing!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know some milk 4x daily. Wish I had that kind of time and really see what some of these does can do!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know some milk 4x daily. Wish I had that kind of time and really see what some of these does can do!


I think for DHIR you can only milk 3 times per day for the test but I guess you could do 4 times in between
Mairine said they did a study with cows when she worked at NC State dairy and 3 times boosted some by 20 percent


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sheesh.... I can barely milk just ONCE a day!   Retirement can't get here soon enough....sigh.


----------



## Latestarter

Retirement does have some upside to it.


----------



## Ferguson K

4x a day seems like alot to me. Currently I'm milking once a day, and kids are still with does full time. I can tell the days I separate because my milk nearly tripled in the evenings and the does are begging for relief.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We ran numbers today and if Zamia and Taffy were on a 24 hour test our last monthly DHIR test both would have gotten stars
You need 7 pts for Nigeran and Zamia would have gotten 7.8 and Taffy 7.4
Zamia got 6.7 last year but we had never separated her from her kid before the test
Wish them luck
Milk out is Thur at 7 pm


----------



## Ferguson K

Good luck! You'll do great!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> Retirement does have some upside to it.



I can only imagine....    Just 3 years and 8 months...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> Wish them luck


LUCK!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> 4x a day seems like alot to me. Currently I'm milking once a day, and kids are still with does full time. I can tell the days I separate because my milk nearly tripled in the evenings and the does are begging for relief.


But you aren't trying to have the number 1 milk producer in the country


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Retirement does have some upside to it.


I know the lady
She isn't retired
She's a pharmacist and I guess she has enough money to pay someone to milk her goats LOL


----------



## TAH

I hoping for the best.


----------



## Latestarter

OneFineAcre said:


> I know the lady
> She isn't retired
> She's a pharmacist and I guess she has enough money to pay someone to milk her goats LOL



My retirement comment was directed at FEM who said she wished she was able to... a few more years yet before she can...

As a pharmacist, she's no doubt making enough money to be able to afford to pay someone to milk her goats for her...


----------



## Southern by choice

You'll do great! Well...  the _DOES_ will do great!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wishing you the best!


----------



## babsbag

Here's hoping for some shining stars !!!

About that retirement...when you figure out how retirement will give me time to milk 3 x a day let me know. In my world it is more like milk 3 x a WEEK.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Show time stress is on
Had to get a brake controller and 7 pt power connector installed on Siburban to piull the Camper
They disconnected the battery and thanks to the crazy after market security system truck wouldn't start
Got that straight disconnected ground wire
Just went to DMV today to get a tag
That was fun
Pen assignments
We can put 4 Nigerian millers in a 4x4 pen?

Really ?
That's right they are small
Got that worked out
Rachel had to have a TV for the camper
At least I have a 5 day weekend
A bad weekend showing
Goats is better than a good week working for a bank


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, OFA! Try to not stress out too much!


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, OFA! Try to not stress out too much!


x2


----------



## TAH

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, OFA! Try to not stress out too much!


x2


----------



## OneFineAcre

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, OFA! Try to not stress out too much!


I'm going camping this weekend
Once I get the animals in their pens I'm done 
I'm grilling burgers and having a cool beverage


----------



## Ferguson K

That's the way to show! 

When I showed last, there was always someone somewhere grilling out. Usually my friends father, he would grill dogs and burgers.


Worth it!

Are you taking your new camper?


----------



## OneFineAcre

TV is installed


----------



## Ferguson K

I just realized you are.   Don't know how I missed it


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> That's the way to show!
> 
> When I showed last, there was always someone somewhere grilling out. Usually my friends father, he would grill dogs and burgers.
> 
> 
> Worth it!
> 
> Are you taking your new camper?


I better be


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I just realized you are.   Don't know how I missed it


When the truck wouldn't start yesterday I wasn't sure


----------



## babsbag

Glad you got it all figured out and you will have a great time on the "maiden voyage".  Grilling while at the show sounds like a nice relaxing trip. You will like this RV life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm excited for ya'll!  Sounds like you're getting all the kinks worked out and the rest of the time will go much more smoothly.    Ya'lll have fun and bring home lots of rosettes!


----------



## misfitmorgan

You guys will do awesome. Dont forget lots of pics....from the grill lol. Enjoy your weekend camping and the show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Show rig is ready


----------



## Latestarter

A camping we will go, a camping we will go, high ho the dairy goat a camping we will go! Have a great, successful, relaxing, minorly inebriated weekend! 

By the way, nice looking lawn manicure... compliments to the lawn doctor-ess...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Very nice, OFA!!



Latestarter said:


> A camping we will go, a camping we will go, high ho the dairy goat a camping we will go!


Love it, @Latestarter! A goatie version of the song!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> A camping we will go, a camping we will go, high ho the dairy goat a camping we will go! Have a great, successful, relaxing, minorly inebriated weekend!
> 
> By the way, nice looking lawn manicure... compliments to the lawn doctor-ess...



The circle of grass in my circular driveway is a thick stand of centipede
Best lawn grass in the south if you get it established

There is a section of my front pasture with it
Not good pasture grass very thick sod and slow growing


----------



## OneFineAcre

As stressful as the lead up was the trip was smooth
Only 45 minutes
Truck pulled the camper great
The weight distribution hitch really helps
Goalies are all settled in
The babies


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That black/white kid standing in the back on the 1st pic looks really nice!

When you get a moment, share who she/he is out of!

All looking good!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> That black/white kid standing in the back on the 1st pic looks really nice!
> 
> When you get a moment, share who she/he is out of!
> 
> All looking good!


Cocoa Im pretty sure
She's a she


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## OneFineAcre

Shower works great 

I don't know why we brought this goat
Terrible conformation
Don't get me started about the udder


----------



## misfitmorgan

The goats look comfy and so cute.



OneFineAcre said:


> Shower works great
> 
> I don't know why we brought this goat
> Terrible conformation
> Don't get me started about the udder
> 
> View attachment 18349



Maybe age will help lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!  What age range is your kid pen and how many are you showing?


----------



## OneFineAcre

All of the kids are in the
Same pen
We aren't showing any of this springs kids
We will show some this fall at state fair


----------



## OneFineAcre

Darn it 
Zamia and Taffy were both down from last test
They just don't perform as well when you transport them
We will see


----------



## Southern by choice

Some "goats" are just keepers anyway. 

I have few people over here that are real excited too! 
Shopping for white or khaki pants today. 

Taking the camera to get lots of pics. 
Kids look great.

How are the pens? You were saying they were small I think.

Stinks about the milk production being down. I know there is a code you can put in for when there is an unusual circumstance... or something that would throw it off.... like travel, or a doe cycling etc.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Some "goats" are just keepers anyway.
> 
> I have few people over here that are real excited too!
> Shopping for white or khaki pants today.
> 
> Taking the camera to get lots of pics.
> Kids look great.
> 
> How are the pens? You were saying they were small I think.
> 
> Stinks about the milk production being down. I know there is a code you can put in for when there is an unusual circumstance... or something that would throw it off.... like travel, or a doe cycling etc.



You can't do that for a 24 hour test
Zamia made 1.5 lbs this morning and Taffy 1.7

But it's 5/30 now and you can tell Zamia hasn't made anything today
It's hot

Maurine is thinking she is going to pull Zamia from the test because  she doesn't think she has made enough today to get a star and she is afraid she won't be full for the Show tomorrow if we milk her out now


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Some "goats" are just keepers anyway.
> 
> I have few people over here that are real excited too!
> Shopping for white or khaki pants today.
> 
> Taking the camera to get lots of pics.
> Kids look great.
> 
> How are the pens? You were saying they were small I think.
> 
> Stinks about the milk production being down. I know there is a code you can put in for when there is an unusual circumstance... or something that would throw it off.... like travel, or a doe cycling etc.


Khaki is fine
Or even black
Cole is a bit of a purist


----------



## OneFineAcre

One minor issue with the camping trip
There is 110 power to hook the camper to but to run AC you need a generator
Tried to run AC this afternoon and it kept tripping the breaker on the generator every time compressor kicked on
AC is 20 amps generator 25
Most likely bad capacitatoor in AC that will make it pull more Amps at start
Was just going to run it in the heat of the day
It's getting down to mid 60s at night so not a problem sleeping

Camper is in shade starting at 4pm and I'm in it now and it's comfortable


But being able to have a warm shower is making up for it


----------



## babsbag

That is tight rope walk for sure...milk for the test or don't milk for the show. I see a lot of people struggling with does producing at shows even when there is no test. I think I would cancel the test. 

About your lawn... level, concrete drive...I'm a little jealous. Those are things I left in the city. If your centipede grass is like St. Augustine I agree that it is the best lawn ever. The St. Augustine goes dormant here in the winter and turns brown but I don't care; it still keeps the mud down and it looks great in the summer.  It holds up well to the dogs too. 

Good luck with the show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy is cutting it close
1.7 lbs am
1.5 lbs pm
3.2 lbs total
We will see
Going to depend on fat and
Protein


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That is tight rope walk for sure...milk for the test or don't milk for the show. I see a lot of people struggling with does producing at shows even when there is no test. I think I would cancel the test.
> 
> About your lawn... level, concrete drive...I'm a little jealous. Those are things I left in the city. If your centipede grass is like St. Augustine I agree that it is the best lawn ever. The St. Augustine goes dormant here in the winter and turns brown but I don't care; it still keeps the mud down and it looks great in the summer.  It holds up well to the dogs too.
> 
> Good luck with the show.


Centipede is just like St Augustime except the blades are thinner


----------



## OneFineAcre

Show kicks off
We get a grant from NC Dept of Ag to sponsor a youth day
Management class then a fitting competition


----------



## OneFineAcre

These kids have been doing this a long time
The winners
They clipped the goat and then changed into their whites


----------



## Southern by choice

I didn't realize you all were going to do the one day test since you are already on test. 
I know our goats ate nothing today (well- for goats that is) because of the heat and they didn't travel anywhere. 
Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I didn't realize you all were going to do the one day test since you are already on test.
> I know our goats ate nothing today (well- for goats that is) because of the heat and they didn't travel anywhere.
> Keeping fingers crossed


We entered Taffy and Zamia because they would have gotten a 24 hour star based on our last regular test
Taffy may have done it
It will be close
We scratched Zamia
The other goats are making milk
Fairly well
We are going to have to milk them tonight or we may let some of them nurse their babies


----------



## OneFineAcre

So scratching Zamia from the test paid off
Looking good


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie is ready


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Rooting for ya!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had to just milk a cup
Out of Coco 
She was full
Before and after


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clara Belle is looking good


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looking good!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

2 rings done so far for millers
1 RGC
1 GC
2 BOB


----------



## Latestarter

Congratulations! That's sweet! I think the new truck and trailer had something to do with it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!!! Congrats to you and your family and does!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! That's great


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fantastic!


----------



## TAH

Congratulations


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Congratulations! That's sweet! I think the new truck and trailer had something to do with it


The truck and trailer helped
But I had a couple of young guest  handlers from BYH that helped
too


----------



## OneFineAcre

So thru 2 rings of Jr Does we picked up another GC
I stuck my neck out when I said if Molasses didn't win a Jr Champiomship no one should ask me about goats because I don't know any thing
Molasses says I can take
Questions


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations, looks like you are doing well and yeah for Molasses. 

You are doing a good job indoctrinating a few young ladies into the show life.    I am sure the bug has bitten them now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We did 3 rings of bucks tonight an 0 Rosettes
Our guys placed well but judges seemed to like something a little different
Our club President had GC and Reserve in 1st 2 rings and our friends finished their 4 year old in ring 3 so it's all good


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congratulations, looks like you are doing well and yeah for Molasses.
> 
> You are doing a good job indoctrinating a few young ladies into the show life.    I am sure the bug has bitten them now.



They did a great job and were a tremendous help 
I


----------



## OneFineAcre

And for people new to showing goats
If you show 3 rings of bucks you better have another pair of shoes because you are most likely to get your foot peed on


----------



## OneFineAcre

The way the first day went was Rosie took
RGC in Rimg 1
Zamia took BOB in the
Champion Challenge
Rosie was GC in ring 2
We challenged with Zamia but judge stuck with Rosie for BOB
This was Rosie's 3rd leg so she is a finished champion
Clara Belle won her age group in both rings
Taffy was 2nd in both rings
Shea was 3rd in ring 1 and 2nd in ring 2
Cocoa was 3rd in ring 1 and I can't remember exactly where she was in 2nd ring but towards the bottom


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> If you show 3 rings of bucks you better have another pair of shoes because you are most likely to get your foot peed on




And for those of us who are allergic/sensitive to goat pee....you'd better bring your Benadryl and calamine lotion.  I would walk out of the ring after showing bucks with the skin on my forearms red, blistered, and prickly from setting the guys up...over and over and over again.  Even washing the bucks TWICE  before showing you couldn't stop them from marking themselves and you unfortunately.  Somewhere someone took a pic of me reaching under a buck at a most inopportune moment....eeek!

Sounds like ya'll are having a pretty good show!  Congrats on all the rosettes with the gals.  The guys will have their day another time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job.


----------



## babsbag

You are showing and placing well. You should be very proud of your goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations!  What a weekend!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Weekend is finally done
Today there was another ring of milkers  and Jrs
Taffy took RGC and Zamia anther BOB
Zamia had best udder in ring 1 and 2
I was surprised she won today because we milked her out for best in show and best udder in show yesterday and she wasn't quite full
For Nigies at least this was some of the most consistent judging for milkers I have seen which I really like
The same doe won the 2 yo class in all 3 rings
Our Shea was 2nd once and 3rd twice
Clara Belle won 3 yo class in all 3 rings
The same doe won the 4 yo class in all 3 rings (she was GC in 2 rings)
Taffy was 2nd place 4 yo in all 3 rings ( 1 RGC ) 
Cocoa was 3rd place 4 yo in 2 rings ( don't know what the judge was thinking in the other ring who put her towards the bottom)
Rosemary was 1st place aged doe in ring 1 and 2 and GC in ring 2
We pulled Rosie from ring 3 simce she got her 3rd leg in ring 2
Ginger was 2nd place in 1 and 2 and 1st in 3 with Rosie out of the picture 
We also pulled Molasses from the last 2 rings since she got her Dry Leg in the first ring
Everybody doesn't do that but they should
There was one breeder at this show in another breed who showed the same Jr in all 3 rings and she won in all 3 
So there was only one leg earned
They may have blocked one of their own does from getting a leg
I think it's poor sportsmanship too and that's not what I'm trying to teach Rachel


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosemary
Or should I call her CH Little Tots Estate Rosemarinis


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think Zamia has 7 Best of Breeds
Didn't get. Pic of her milked out


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our best shot next year
Clara Belle
Zamias daughter


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats for a great show!    

 Good for you on pulling the does who had won a leg the day before.  I never understood the thinking behind folks who wouldn't do that....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!! What an awesome show for you guys!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You made a smart decision.
Pulling an Animal from a show for any reason is actually a good thing. If you don't it can lead to the animal not being very good in the future.


----------



## Latestarter

OneFineAcre said:


> There was one breeder at this show in another breed who showed the same Jr in all 3 rings and she won in all 3 So there was only one leg earned They may have blocked one of their own does from getting a leg
> I think it's poor sportsmanship too and that's not what I'm trying to teach Rachel



Just curious, but is there any chance they they didn't understand the ramifications of doing what they did? Maybe they didn't understand the bigger picture? I ask because it's like testing in school... some folks know how to take a test, and others don't... Like when one question later in a test answers an earlier question... Maybe I'm just naive and assume wrongly that most are fair competitors...

In any case, congrats on a super show! You did very well, even if you didn't get all that you'd hoped for.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Just curious, but is there any chance they they didn't understand the ramifications of doing what they did? Maybe they didn't understand the bigger picture? I ask because it's like testing in school... some folks know how to take a test, and others don't... Like when one question later in a test answers an earlier question... Maybe I'm just naive and assume wrongly that most are fair competitors...
> 
> In any case, congrats on a super show! You did very well, even if you didn't get all that you'd hoped for.



I don't know if they new or not

They may have different opinion than we do
We couldn't have asked for a better show
Any time you have a doe get her 3rd leg then you have had a great show

I think the judging was excellent

Personally I like to see the other breeders do well
I think it's good for our club and our show

And I think it is a good sign for the breed that different farms are breeding quality animals


----------



## TAH

Glad to hear it was a good show. You guys have beautiful ND goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

TAH said:


> Glad to hear it was a good show. You guys have beautiful ND goats.


Thank you so much


----------



## OneFineAcre

We unloaded the animals last night but we have not unloaded anything else
Other than feeding today haven't done anything else
Exhausted


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> We unloaded the animals last night but we have not unloaded anything else
> Other than feeding today haven't done anything else
> Exhausted


I am sure anyone would be.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So happy for y'all! 

Love that Rosie is now finished! 

Thanks so much for letting me show with y'all.  I can't wait to do this in the fall with my girls! 

Stinks that I needed to leave, but I had to get home.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> So happy for y'all!
> 
> Love that Rosie is now finished!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me show with y'all.  I can't wait to do this in the fall with my girls!
> 
> Stinks that I needed to leave, but I had to get home.


Y'all did a great job showing and were a tremendous help getting the animals to the show ring
That takes a lot of work and that is one of the main reasons I was glad you could come to the show
Showing an animal is not that difficult
Sure "showmanship" has more involved in it if you want to be really good at it, that's what Cole is trying to teach
But I was hoping  you could learn about show management you can't really learn that just going to a show and watching
When we started doing this we didn't have any one to really teach us that
A lot of people in our club are getting older and it is important that we have young  people like you who develop a passion for dairy goats
I'm really looking forward to one
day having the RGC behind your GC
Ok I'm really looking forward to having the GC in front of your RGC


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It truly does help to have a great mentor.  I lucked into that when I started showing.  I remember my first show when I took a blow dryer (a human blow dryer) to the show to use on my goats, lol.  (Pygmy bucks are very hairy and we show them in full-coat.) A well-known guy brought me his livestock blow dryer to use,  showed me how to do the (minimal) clipping that a pygmy goat needs before going in the ring, taught me how to set a goat up, coached me from the sidelines (vey discretely of course) and introduced me to lots of other folks who could help.

There is a very special place for folks like him, and YOU, who teach the newcomers the ropes even knowing that someday they'll be real competition!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Personally i would have no clue if i got a leg or not but i have about 20 more steps to do before i even think of stepping into a show ring so i hope i will figure that part out before then. If Zamia is finished why do you still show here, im just curious what the reasoning behind it is.

We finally got a second ADGA Sanctioned show in Michigan...this will its first year and they have 219 goats signed up which is awesome! So that will give me two reasonably close shows to go too. There is a third just over the border in Indiana if i really get ambitious.

I almost forgot.... Congratulations on the Finished Champ and the show!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the amazing results at the show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> Personally i would have no clue if i got a leg or not but i have about 20 more steps to do before i even think of stepping into a show ring so i hope i will figure that part out before then. If Zamia is finished why do you still show here, im just curious what the reasoning behind it is.
> 
> We finally got a second ADGA Sanctioned show in Michigan...this will its first year and they have 219 goats signed up which is awesome! So that will give me two reasonably close shows to go too. There is a third just over the border in Indiana if i really get ambitious.
> 
> I almost forgot.... Congratulations on the Finished Champ and the show!!



The show's have a champion challenge that you enter finished champions in.  They compete for Best of Breed against the grand champion of the show.
If you are Best of Breed you get to compete against the standard goats for Best in Show.  We've had a Jr. Doe picked Best in Show but never a milker


----------



## MrsKuhn

Congratulations on those results!! Sounds like an awesome show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MrsKuhn said:


> Congratulations on those results!! Sounds like an awesome show.


Thanks


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I was thinking about how you guys camp in your trailer during goat shows today. We might camp in ours tomorrow during the horse show. Can't say it's as good though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are under seige by a huge and I mean huge black snake that has decided life is large under my deck
He's got to be 7 ft long and he will not leave
My storm door doesn't always close and I came out the back door and almost tripped over him he was between the storm door and the wood door
Any suggestions besides the obvious
Girls are freaked out


----------



## OneFineAcre

He camps out under this platform by my back door
I look out the door and he is stretched out on the left side
So I try to slip around the house with the shovel but he is a smart one


----------



## OneFineAcre

As I was typing the last message


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> Any suggestions besides the obvious


I have heard they don't like tea-tree oil 
If you have a squirt bottle fill it up with water and had in 2 teaspoons of tea-tree oil. They don't like the smell of it. Hope it works.


----------



## TAH

He is a pretty one. love the pure black


----------



## OneFineAcre

i


TAH said:


> He is a pretty one. love the pure black


He"s a nice specimen that's for sure
But he better put that pea sized brain to work and move on before I put my opposable thumbs to work on his head


----------



## TAH

Just wondering are people allowed to kill them if they are doing harm?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I live in the country and I have a live and let live attitude towards black snakes although I will add if one discovers your chicken coop they will never leave because eggs don't run
I've seen a snake that size eat 8 eggs in one meal
But he can't live and let live by my back door
I've been dealing with him for about 3 days now


----------



## secuono

This big beauty has been here awhile. Bit larger every year. It's the one the LGDs barked at and then I shooed away. 
It crossed the driveway the other day, DH almost stepped on it. =/  Idk how men have survived without women saving their bums all the time! He never notices a giant snake, but a tiny harmless bee he runs in fear from!!  =/

Anyway....There is a little one living at my koi pond. It's a bit bad at toad and frog catching, but it still tries. I've failed at getting a picture of it thus far.


If you can, catch it and move it to the far edge of your property. Then try to find and seal it's hidey hole. Then work on eliminating it's food source. 

I was just 3-4ft from this guy, back turned, before I realized he was there. He was busy sunbathing and ignoring me.


----------



## secuono

Oh, I've used a long stick or shovel to lift and carry them off with. Tiny ones I pin down and carry off by hand.


----------



## Ferguson K

Does it look like this?


----------



## Latestarter

Kinda reminds me of one morning when my at the time live in girlfriend's cat was going bonkers at the sliding glass door. Blinds were closed so didn't know what was going on till I went and looked. There was a 4 foot cotton mouth water moccasin trapped between the door and the screen... and boy was he pissed! I like snakes and even I was nervous about opening that door to open the screen so he could get out. Needless to say I did NOT want him coming in!

I can't really help you on how to get rid of him. If you have a hoe or something you could use as a snake stick to hook him out where you can reach him, you could offer him a burlap sack to go into to hide, then transport him a few miles away to a farmer's field or something. If you keep him on your property, odds are he'll keep returning to your deck. Would hate to see you kill him... they eat a lot of vermin (as well as eggs if they can get them)...

that's a beautiful pic Kate! sweet lighting/coloring!


----------



## TAH

@OneFineAcre What happened to the snake?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I haven't seen him again.
Hopefully he moved out into the woods.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on your awards! 

Those are some sweet udders OFA! I think you need to send some of those genes this way......


----------



## OneFineAcre

So our hosts today bought a Jetsey Bull calf as a companion to their heifer
While they had help they disbudded him and castrated him
Not going to post pics of the castration 
He had what they called a left flank
One of his testicles wasn't descended but you could push it down into the scrotum
But not a routine castration but these girls are vet techs and they got it done
Got a few pics of disbudding 
They are going to eat him


----------



## OneFineAcre

And here is the heifer


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> Congrats on your awards!
> 
> Those are some sweet udders OFA! I think you need to send some of those genes this way......


Thanks
I'll be glad to send some your way 
They fly them out of RDU every day
Actually I can make you a deal on one of Clara Belles
If you want some great teat placement
I've got a buckling we will sell
She was bred to her half brother with Zamia the grand dam on both side
I'll make you a deal ...,


----------



## misfitmorgan

the calves are so cute!! i love jersey's


----------



## babsbag

The problem I have found with flying stuff West this time of year is that it gets too hot at some of the stops along the way and the airlines won't let you ship. I guess maybe you could find a direct flight but even then it has to be below 75 or 80 at the airport they will be landing in and in CA in the summer that is darn near impossible unless a flight comes in in the middle of the night. 

@ragdollcatlady ...you just need to make a road trip and pick up the mini nubian from @southernbychoice (or did she want yours?), the buckling from @OneFineAcre,  and then bring me back a mini Alpine buckling too.


----------



## Ferguson K

Too much trading!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marvel had a date today with a lady 
She is 1/2 GP 1/4 Mastiff and 1/4 Marema ( not sure I spelled that right )


----------



## misfitmorgan

ooo....i hope he enjoyed it lol


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like they are enjoying themselves!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Niiiice!


----------



## OneFineAcre

82 and low humidity 
Great day to be a goat


----------



## Ferguson K

Did they come in this evening with bellies full? I bet they all looked bloated with such beautiful weather to graze in.


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what I am admiring the most--the lovely goats or the lovely pasture! Both are bodacious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I don't know what I am admiring the most--the lovely goats or the lovely pasture! Both are bodacious!


Well then you are going to love or hate this; we haven't done a thing with the pasture it just what's growing there with plenty of rain on it 
A little fescue some Bermuda some bahai grass that must have blown in here because DOT planted on the roadsides some crabgrass which is actually good forage a little white clover and some wild hop clover 
I actually have to mow it about every 3 weeks


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looks very fun.


----------



## Baymule

You are sooooo blessed to have such nice ready made pasture!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking good


----------



## ragdollcatlady

babsbag said:


> @ragdollcatlady ...you just need to make a road trip and pick up the mini nubian from @southernbychoice (or did she want yours?), the buckling from @OneFineAcre, and then bring me back a mini Alpine buckling too.



I hate to travel though.... I get carsick on even local drives if someone else is driving. (Flying is well, just torture). I prefer to stay home . 

Maybe once I get my herd sorted out a little, I can consider another nigerian but I might need a doe too since I am a little buck heavy already. If I am going to have to ship a goat anyways, I should take advantage of the opportunity right? .


----------



## OneFineAcre

So apparently Zamia, Rosie, Taffy , Cocoa, Clarabelle and Molasses are going to the ADGA National Show
Wish us luck


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great....Good Luck.  So when and where is the show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> that's great....Good Luck.  So when and where is the show?


Next weekend is when it starts
Harrisburg PA


----------



## OneFineAcre

Not exactly agreed upon here


----------



## Ferguson K

Last minute surprise show?  Or an I forgot to tell you show?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Last minute surprise show?  Or an I forgot to tell you show?


K
Kind of both


----------



## Southern by choice

We are hoping to live stream it! 
You will be glad you went, for the experience alone!

Be safe in your travels! 

  At least you know you have all of BYH in your cheering section!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Best wishes to you guys!! And like Southern said, safe travels!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> We are hoping to live stream it!
> You will be glad you went, for the experience alone!
> 
> Be safe in your travels!
> 
> At least you know you have all of BYH in your cheering section!



That would be cool to see it via live stream, is there a link to the show?


----------



## Ferguson K

That would be awesome.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good luck.


----------



## Latestarter

Best of luck, I'm sure you'll place well, you have excellent stock. Gonna be real sweet now that you have "bring along" accommodations


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good luck! So excited for y'all!

 for Rosie LOL

To the other posters- yes you can live stream the show. I think it's only a $5 fee for the week. I'll be watching 

Nothing has been posted as of yet, but it will be posted here-
http://www.nationalshow.org/livestream.htm


----------



## Goat Whisperer

UPDATED-
http://nationalshow.org/livestream.htm

$15 fee


----------



## Ferguson K

-


----------



## OneFineAcre

Full disclosure
I was against going 
It was kind of like " well I'm not going you do what you want to do"
So as of now I'm not going
I may be live streaming with you all 
Or I may just drive up for the Nigerian show
I definitely can't go for the whole week
The bad thing is your breed is only shown for a day and a half buy you have to stay for the whole week


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Best of luck, I'm sure you'll place well, you have excellent stock. Gonna be real sweet now that you have "bring along" accommodations


Well
Camper isn't going simce this wasn't my trip and the girls don't want to pull the camper
But there is a member of our club wh pre-paid a room who can't go
So happens she wanted a buckling 
She ended up with 2 nice ones for the room
Now I have to engineer a way to get 6 Nigerians in the back of a Suburban
Pics to follow


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Well
> Camper isn't going simce this wasn't my trip and the girls don't want to pull the camper
> But there is a member of our club wh pre-paid a room who can't go
> So happens she wanted a buckling
> She ended up with 2 nice ones for the room
> Now I have to engineer a way to get 6 Nigerians in the back of a Suburban
> Pics to follow


Would love to see pics of that 

Ok, lets see...1 in Maureen's lap, 1 in Rachel's laps...

Saw somebody mentioned the room issue on FB, looks like its going to work out well for y'all!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh I've got that covered


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, I think all of us here are hoping for great things for you guys!

It will be fun to live stream... honestly the only reason I would watch is for you guys.


----------



## babsbag

Hope the gals do well for you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Made a new hay connection today
Nice Lespedeza hay for $40 per large round bale
Just got one to try it out
It's really nice
The Poor Man's Alfalfa


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Would love to see pics of that
> 
> Ok, lets see...1 in Maureen's lap, 1 in Rachel's laps...
> 
> Saw somebody mentioned the room issue on FB, looks like its going to work out well for y'all!


Don't you want to go and hold one in your lap?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sure 

Love the hay. Wish I could get some of that. Jealous!


----------



## Baymule

Around here, the golden standard is Bermuda hay, followed by Bahia. I wish we had more of a choice. Nice hay!


----------



## Ferguson K

That looks lovely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm surprised more people don't grow it here
Probably because coastal is just so much easier


----------



## Southern by choice

If we had our milk machine running @Goat Whisperer  would be stowing away in the Suburban!  She would LOVE to go see the nationals!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOVE the bales. 

We have been cutting our Lespedeza and giving it to the goats and they have been turning their nose up to it. Going to try the bucks this weekend... they probably will eat it. Our goats are weird.


----------



## babsbag

Let them go hungry for a few days and they will eat it. They aren't weird...just spoiled.

Our cheapest hay is alfalfa and it is going down in price this year which is good for me, not so good for the growers. Have never seen Bermuda hay here but Bermuda grass sure does grow in a lot of lawns so I know it would grow here so not sure why no one grows the hay.


----------



## Mike CHS

A good portion of our pasture is Bermuda and it does make good hay.  Our neighbor has cut once this season and should be able to cut again in about a month if the rains keep up.


----------



## Baymule

We let the back yard grow up and didn't mow it. It is a mix of Bermuda, Bahia and lots of weeds. We weaned the lambs to the back yard. The lambs utterly ignored the Bermuda, nipped the seed heads off the Bahia and ate every last weed first. When they ran out of weeds, they stripped the leaves off the blackberry brambles, then started on the Bahia and finally the Bermuda. Real eye opener.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My goats eat Bermuda as a last resort and they're not crazy about Bahia.    We are in real hay drought around here because of all the rain, lol.  I might have a lead on some hay this weekend....and it's Bermuda.   Goats aren't gonna be happy - but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Southern by choice

We have Bermuda in the field- not hay- and our girls love it. 
@babsbag  they like lespedeza only if their fecal count is up. 
We can always tell who may be having parasite issues by who eats it.
"Cept the boys- they eat anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mine eat the lespedeza hay like it's candy.  Same as they would alfalfa.
I wonder if what they grow for hay is a different variety than what you have growing ?
Or, if it tastes different dried?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> We have Bermuda in the field- not hay- and our girls love it.
> @babsbag  they like lespedeza only if their fecal count is up.
> We can always tell who may be having parasite issues by who eats it.
> "Cept the boys- they eat anything.


My goats don't even like veggies or watermelon when given the chance.... and mine aren't all that spoiled! I just get all the weird ones.... You are not alone!   New food items scare my goats just as they scare me haha!


----------



## Latestarter

Samantha drawz said:


> and mine aren't all that spoiled!


  YA... RIGHT!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> YA... RIGHT!


 yeah... you're right... who am I kidding !


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Mine eat the lespedeza hay like it's candy.  Same as they would alfalfa.
> I wonder if what they grow for hay is a different variety than what you have growing ?
> Or, if it tastes different dried?



If it is dry they won't touch it. 
I think the boys would like a nice round like that! 
Boys- so easy


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Baymule

I admire the way ya'll think.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is how we do it with our 15 passenger van.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> That is how we do it with our 15 passenger van.



I told Maurine we ought to get a work van for transporting goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's going to be a little tight for 6 but they are going tonight after being fed so hopefully they will just sleep
They will have AC


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if they will do it this time or not but in the past if you sign up for the live stream you can also live chat during the show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I admire the way ya'll think.


Suburban turned out to be a good purchase


----------



## TAH

That is what we do a suburban.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Guess those mats came in pretty handy! 

So excited for y'all! So are you driving up for the Nigerian show? Didn't realize how close it was. 

Hoping for a safe and smooth trip! Be sure to update us when they arrive. 

Can't wait to watch on the live stream 
I remember the live chat last year for the sale. Think they will still have it again this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Guess those mats came in pretty handy!
> 
> So excited for y'all! So are you driving up for the Nigerian show? Didn't realize how close it was.
> 
> Hoping for a safe and smooth trip! Be sure to update us when they arrive.
> 
> Can't wait to watch on the live stream
> I remember the live chat last year for the sale. Think they will still have it again this year.


I have decided that I can't go
Neighbors behind us do serious fireworks on the 4th and Angel takes them really bad
Goats do to but Angel really bad
I have this fear of her running off or something bad
I will bring her in the house


----------



## Southern by choice

I bet you will have her in the house cuddled up with you!
Not sure why Pyrs are so sensitive to fireworks/gunshots etc... but I here this a lot. Glad you will be there for her. 
Does she do ok in storms?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I bet you will have her in the house cuddled up with you!
> Not sure why Pyrs are so sensitive to fireworks/gunshots etc... but I here this a lot. Glad you will be there for her.
> Does she do ok in storms?


No not real good in storms either
Someone suggested that there may have been a lightening strike near her at some point
The first time she got shocked by the electric fence she hid in the woods for 2 hours


----------



## Baymule

My Pyrs are scared of thunderstorms too. I think you are a good doggie-daddy for staying home to take care of Angel during the fireworks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had a false start 
Loaded goats and the girls headed out to meet the other breeders they were doing the caravan with
2 miles from home got call they were running behind
Goats unloaded


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gonna be a long night for Maurine?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Gonna be a long night for Maurine?


Yep it sure is
Taking guidance from the experienced folks
Gates open up at 7am
So you leave so that you can stop
An hour away get breakfast milk your goats ( all of ours are 3 times per day)water them and walk them around and check for snot or anything because after you enter the gates you can't let any goats out until you are next at vet check
And check in is all day


----------



## Southern by choice

Hmmmm thinking Angel is an "angel" in disguise. 
You get to stay home and NOT have to deal with crazy. 

One of our dogs ... he had no issues ever ... he was about 8 months or so when he went to his home (Pyr) well a week or so in the property beside him that literally was ON THE FENCE LINE was logged! That equipment is huge, loud, and it was right there... it went on for days. After that he got skitsy.... then he was fine for a long time then after he got neutered at 18 months he got fearful off and on for a while.  He seems to really only get bad if it is a "in the red" storm- IOW extremely severe/dangerous. His siblings... I own, could care less about anything. I think the logging event and his age had something to do with it.  Some dogs are just sensitive the sounds. I commend you for working with it. 


Maurine is going to be exhausted!  Let us know when she is on the road... you know many here will be praying for travel safety.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Girls are headed north to PA
Prayers are definitely welcomed


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I pray they have a safe trip!


----------



## Southern by choice

Absolutely!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Prayers for a safe trip anda good safe show week.


----------



## TAH

Definitely!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Safe travels and a good time at the show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thank for your prayers
Just got word animals are all checked in and unloaded


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays

That is about how I got my new buckling home last night! But all I used was a car seat cover for dogs. It has worked for 6 goats so far so no complaints!


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't wait to see updates!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our little farm is participating in our first ADGA National Show
Rachel participated in a management class today and is competing in a fitting competition tonight.  It worked out great she is on a team with 16 year old twin brother and sister who we know locally
She is in the showmanship completion tomorrow
So who did we take?
Zamia
Rosemarinis
Taffy
Cocoa
Clara Belle
Molasses (Jr Doe)
Who do I think will place the best?  Who do I think my best goat is?
"Fat" Clara Belle 
I think she is our best goat
2nd choice is Molasses


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So exciting! 

Do you know how many goats are there, total?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> So exciting!
> 
> Do you know how many goats are there, total?


2409 registered


----------



## OneFineAcre

Showmanship


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## OneFineAcre

I thought the fitting competition was last night
But it was today
Rachel's team came in 3rd place


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The live stream is very good
We make our debut tonight with Molasses


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm probably going to miss it Molasses being shown 

Know of anyone that is going to You-Tube it?


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## TAH




----------



## OneFineAcre

Molasses was the 4 th place Sr Dry Yearlimg
This was in a class of 40 of the best goats in the country
So I guess she's one too
Maurine called me as soon as they came out of the ring 
I had to cut her short
I wanted to get back to the live stream to hear the announcer say "One Fine Acre Molasses"
And as soon as that happened my phone rang and it was @Southern by choice 
She had come in from chores and clicked on the live stream just in time to hear "One Fine Acre"
Woooo
This pic is from the Memotial
Day Show"
Going to get a professional pic from the show
You guys don't know how hard we have worked for this
We were competing with the top breeders in the nation


----------



## babsbag

Way to go Molasses and family. I know you are thrilled and you should be. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The best 4th place ribbon we've ever gotten
We usually don't keep 4th place ribbons but you better believe we will this one
Going to get the official ADGA photographer to take her pic and
Rachel's fitting team too


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! 

We haven't stopped talking about it yet!

That was so on time- it was amazing... clicked it on just in time to hear in 4th ONE FINE ACRE... 

Yes, I was freaking out!  Ended up texting @Goat Whisperer  - She is just a mess she is so happy!
I went to put up a congrats but saw you hadn't posted... that is when I called. I didn't realize it had JUST happened.

I know you must be floating on air! Maurine must be so overjoyed she probably is in shock! 
Told you to not underestimate your goats.

*WELL DONE, GREAT JOB! *

NC does grow some awesome goats! WOO HOO!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Amazing job. Now you can say your goats are top in the nation!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We were hoping to just make the cut
They excused 20 of the 40 animals and just placed the 20 left

I just can't believe she placed 4th


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, that's great!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's FANTASTICALLY AWESOME!  Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter

You should be proud of what you've accomplished in such a short time, You've set the right course and could well be in competition for national champions in the not too distant future. Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so so so happy! You don't even know
how happy I am for y'all! Sadly I missed it, but when I read the text I think that was the moment the rest of the world heard 

I was going to call, but SBC said she just hung up. You probably didn't want me yelling in your ear about it anyway LOL. 

So excited! I get to brag on her, she is the 1/2 sibling to my buck after all


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am so so so happy! You don't even know
> how happy I am for y'all! Sadly I missed it, but when I read the text I think that was the moment the rest of the world heard
> 
> I was going to call, but SBC said she just hung up. You probably didn't want me yelling in your ear about it anyway LOL.
> 
> So excited! I get to brag on her, she is the 1/2 sibling to my buck after all


Just means you've got an eye for talent 
You chose wisely


----------



## OneFineAcre

Can I just say .....


----------



## Ferguson K

Amazing!

I managed to watch some but I've missed most due to work. Insanely proud of y'all!


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> You should be proud of what you've accomplished in such a short time, You've set the right course and could well be in competition for national champions in the not too distant future. Congrats!


Distant future? Nope- They are already there! 




OneFineAcre said:


> Can I just say .....



I would "like" this 10x over if I could.

I think this is also a great example- Years ago ( and mind you not that long ago) you focused on your breed... you were showing, improving, working hard at doing all you could. You gleaned from others, changed a few things. Kept at it and each year you have ( and family) gotten better results.

This should be a great encouragement for all those that have a desire to show. All of BYH should be proud that "one of their own" has done so well.

4th at the NATIONALS!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Can o just say again P


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I just keep saying that I'm so happy for y'all. I think that's been every other thing out of my mouth since I heard


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre.....the goat prices have just gone up.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats OFA!! That is super!! WTG!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thanks to all
Let's see how the milkers  do tomorrow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

What is the website?


----------



## TAH

Congrats to you all including the goat. .


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well our milker's bombed.
The only one who made the cut was Cocoa.  

Well, I love them all anyway.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on Molasses!!! 

Sorry about the milkers....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about the milkers, but you still did better than a lot of others I'm sure. You have at least one feather for your cap. Congrats again. When will the family be heading back? Do they have to stay the entire week?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Actually I should restate that.  Individually they bombed.
But our Dairy Herd finished 18th..


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Sorry about the milkers, but you still did better than a lot of others I'm sure. You have at least one feather for your cap. Congrats again. When will the family be heading back? Do they have to stay the entire week?


They have to stay the whole week.
That's what I hate about it.
But, they are going to visit Hershey Park.  So, they'll have fun.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dam/daughter - didn't you get 13th?

Ya know - none of your animals "bombed".  All did very well. The number of nigerians was staggering. 

You should be very proud. Your farm did wonderful!

Oh- just heard your name _AGAIN_!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> Dam/daughter - didn't you get 13th?
> 
> Ya know - none of your animals "bombed".  All did very well. The number of nigerians was staggering.
> 
> You should be very proud. Your farm did wonderful!
> 
> Oh- just heard your name _AGAIN_!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats not very nice of you....some of us are stuck at work and now are going .....heard their name again for WHAT?!?!?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Dam/daughter - didn't you get 13th?
> 
> Ya know - none of your animals "bombed".  All did very well. The number of nigerians was staggering.
> 
> You should be very proud. Your farm did wonderful!
> 
> Oh- just heard your name _AGAIN_!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, Zamia and Clarabelle.
And Taffy and Cocoa were 9th in Produce of Dam (Ginger)


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL - @Goat Whisperer  didn't even go out and milk her goats - she said they could wait!  (they are on once a day now so no biggy) 

I had left it on... trying to watch as much as I could.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So how many ribbons is that so far for this show OFA? Congrats!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

So thats a 4th, a 9th, a 13th, and an 18th from the milkers....i would say you have plenty to be dang proud of 

A lot of goats there from what i hear....sadly im stuck at work


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok I know this is OFA's thread but since we are all talking about the nationals...

The LAMANCHAS ARE UP! 

I am freaking out!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thanks everyone
It was a learning experience
Spoke to Maurine in depth this afternoon
Found out that Cocoa was the only one who really filled up last night 
There were some does with really capacious udders there more than we've got and if ours aren't at least full to their capacity then ......
Some of it was our fault obviously 
That's why I said it was a learning experience
Overall a good show


----------



## GLENMAR

I wanted to go to the National Show, but I'm always milking or bottle feeding. Can't seem to get off the farm.


----------



## Ferguson K

You have done fantastic!!!

Some of the goats you were up against were staggering. Your girls did amazing. I can't believe how many animals are there right now!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job. It's always a learning experience at a show like that.


----------



## babsbag

You made it into the top 20 and that is a huge accomplishment. You should be very proud of your herd.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

GLENMAR said:


> I wanted to go to the National Show, but I'm always milking or bottle feeding. Can't seem to get off the farm.


Well I was stuck at home too


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> Well I was stuck at home too



At least you got to watch it live i hope they are gonna upload it someplace like youtube or something.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hopefully


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just found out we reserved a buckling from next year
I guess that's one advantge from going to the show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Or an $800 disadvantage


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is everyone home yet?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Is everyone home yet?


Yea they got home Sat at 5:30 am
Zamia Clarabelle and Rosie looked awful
They lost weight
Fat Clarabelle was the worst
They are all doing well now getting them back in shape
You can tell they are glad to be home


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad to hear everyone is home. Poor girls.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am sure there was a great deal learned from the experience.
Sorry the girls lost weight. I bet they are soooo happy to be home.
Glad Maurine and Rachel arrived safely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

As an FYI 
The people who bought that doeling had the RGC Toggenburg
She had been the GC at two other National shows
They own all of the standard breeds 
I think they are getting into NDs
I also think there was a side agreement
Just my opinion but I think they got more than just that one doe for their money


----------



## Ferguson K

The one that went for 16k? Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> The one that went for 16k? Is that the one you're talking about?


Yeah, just realized I didn't make this comment on the thread about her.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - that's really awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

CONGRATS!


----------



## Ferguson K

That's awesome!!!


----------



## TAH

Awesome


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay, good job


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 19742


Congratulation!
Lots of work, time, energy.... you have to be beaming!
Kinda seeing it in print is just extra cool!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on all the awards!!!


----------



## babsbag

Good job and yes, seeing it in print just makes it all so much better. Congratulations.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I feel really bad for all of you suffering through drought but I can't remember in my lifetime living in NC where we have had 3 years of extremely wet weather
We have had 90 degree plus weather for 2 weeks and afternoon thunderstorms some really bad every day
In the last 7 days I've had an inch or more of rain 5 days
@Baymule  you commented on my nice pasture
I mowed this 10 days ago
Rockys teaticles are dragging in the grass


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Ferguson K

Send that our way!


----------



## Hens and Roos

We could use a little as well!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Send that our way!


Wish I could


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> We could use a little as well!


I wish I could


----------



## babsbag

CA is always a drought state in the summer, this is our norm and nothing to worry about, and I love it this way. But last weekend we had a little surprise storm pass over; 3.5" of rain in one hour and boy was it humid, at least for us. I honestly would have a hard time adjusting to rain in the summer.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think we got our annual rain fall already for the year. I am used to being dry through August, but I'm not used to already being brown and leaves falling from the oak in July. Makes me wonder about the upcoming winter.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How pretty. And how bout sending that weather west.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, we have been MOWING the goat fields. 
We learned a long time ago *NOT MOWING = Disaster!*
If too wet underneath and the grass cannot dry out parasites will be a serious issue. At this time of year cocci will be a serious issue with all this wet and grass too tall to let it dry out. Hard part is getting it mowed. Hard to mow soppy wet fields.


----------



## Latestarter

With all that lush pasture, I'd be thinking "need a few more goats" or something...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> With all that lush pasture, I'd be thinking "need a few more goats" or something...


I need a couple of steers


----------



## Hens and Roos

We got some rain this am!!


----------



## Baymule

Gorgeous grass. I sooooo admire nice pastures!


----------



## Mini Horses

A few horses would eat it down in no time     We have gotten a lot of rain in past couple months and I am mowing all the time!   Even  21 minis, 18 goats & 4 pigs can't keep it in check.   13 acres of pasture.

Maybe I just need a couple of those ole full sized horses again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well we've got stormaggedon bearing down on is according to the Dual Doppler 5000


----------



## OneFineAcre

Slid past us to the west


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew....


----------



## Mini Horses

We got the outskirts of that (they say). 2" in an hr, heavy winds, then gone as fast as it came.   It was ok, cooled all down.  71 is a lot better than the 97 earlier that day and I had been cutting fields all week, so rain was good.   Plus, I had finished cutting daughters lawn for her.   All good.

Bonus...piggies mud holes were already wet this AM


----------



## OneFineAcre

It was a relatively pleasant 89 today
Same tomorrow
I was born in NC so 89 is ok
Hitting 97 by Sun
Not ok


----------



## Southern by choice

We are West  but missed us too! 
The electrical display (lightening) was spectacular though. 
Sat out front and watched the most beautiful colors through the white fluffy clouds against a pitch black sky. So cool!  Thankfully no rain!


----------



## babsbag

I'll trade you the 97 for 107 which is where we are headed by this weekend.


----------



## MrsKuhn

babsbag said:


> I'll trade you the 97 for 107 which is where we are headed by this weekend.



Ditto


----------



## Goat Whisperer

But we have the humidity Babs


----------



## Southern by choice

yeah it's like 250 degrees


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> yeah it's like 250 degrees



This!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice...your screen names says it all....you could be westerner by choice.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice...your screen names says it all....you could be westerner by choice.



Ummm NO
I  where I live!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Last two days were the hottest of the year
High 90s and heat index like 105  plus
Animals are handling pretty good
They are eating better than last week
We are having a milk tester out tomorrow and Tues to do our validation test on some animals
Had to do Opal because she freshened first and validation test has to be by a certain point in lactation
Going to do Taffy and Rosie too they are doing pretty good
Waiting until next month to do the others
@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer 
How are yours taking the heat ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We got a few fans from TSC, they absolutely love them! They pretty much hand out under it most of the day. I clipped some of the girls down in March, I really need to do them again. A few were pretty sweaty but otherwise good. I think they are finally adjusting to the heat. They are eating okay but still not as much as they normally would. I would like to see some more water intake, on that subject I will probably message you in a bit. Want to ask if you have ever seen or used a particular product... more on that later.  

I clipped a few of the ND doelings today, I think they like it. I might have to put some sunscreen on them though. 

I still desperately need to get some weight of Ruthie, fat lil' heifer I have thought of following her around with a spray bottle to keep her moving.... I'm worried that'd give her a heart attack 

Isaac is still in with one of our wethers. He is a lucky boy and is in one of the coolest areas on the farm  

Oh, if the lamanchas get to hot they stand around for me to hose them down... spoiled brats!


----------



## Southern by choice

GoatWhisperer scared me to frantic mode
Saw her heading out to the barn
Never came in
I looked everywhere 
Every building
I was frantic thinking she was passed out from the heat
Finally found her clipping goats down in the milk room 
We moved the fans around and like gw said bought more
Makes a huge difference 

Glad you all are doing ok


----------



## TAH

It 90 were we are. The goats have a creek at there to temporary home, some of them like the water but our mancha hates it.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Our goats hate the rain, though half the Nigerians and the Saanen doeling will tolerate a very light misty rain if it's been pouring all day. The Lamanchas- not a chance. One drop falls and they run to the driest corner of the barn and glare at us until the rain stops, demanding hay since they can't go out in the rain and graze.

We love our fans. We have weeks of 90s+ and had heat index around 110' last week. The goats haven't melted yet.


----------



## Southern by choice

Too funny, several of our Lamanchas WANT to be sprayed with the hose.


----------



## Ferguson K

Three of our taller does stand in the waterer. I have to dump it daily, but, whatever works. 

We have also accidentally installed a drain into their pen. Washing machine drains into their shady cool spot. Connie has dug herself a huge pit there and shares it with her goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our bucks are starting to rut already
Caspians beard is already soaked
Going to be stinking in this heat
Ours typically don't really start until late Aug early Sept
Wonder if it's because we have more bucks ?


----------



## babsbag

I just noticed last night that my Alpine buck is starting to smell and the ND had his head through the stock panel drooling after a doe...and she was drooling back. WAAAAY to early and I am not breeding until Nov. this year. Tonight's project, if it gets below 100° while it is still daylight, is to run some hot wire in that pen on the doe fence line.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@babsbag 
I have one doe Cookie who didn't settle last fall who I think was cystic because she was short cycling who we are breeding the first sign of heat
She stopped coming into heat so we are going to try her don't care if she kids in Dec
Oh and I haven't mentioned to anyone but @Goat Whisperer 
I'm thinking about buying a buck 
Just what I need 
Or I should rephrase I'm buying a buck if I can round up the funds before they sell him but they aren't marketing him really hard
Surprisingly I didn't have money for a goat in my budget


----------



## TAH

Same with mine. . He is also with 2 other Nubian bucks.
Leader really starting to smell. The only issue is he is not separated from the rest of our does and our friends doe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was sure hoping that was my imagination!  Guess not....


----------



## babsbag

Yikes, I am so not ready for rut. I am breeding late this year in hopes that the dairy will be done. This project is taking FOREVER. 

I had a doe that I had to breed 4 times to get her to settle and she had a single. Last few years she would have triplets and get bred by looking at the bucks. Wonder what this year will bring? 

Did you treat Cookie last year? Isn't there a hormone of some kind they give to snap them out of this?

A buck...it's only money right? Buck...money...just goes together.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> @babsbag
> I have one doe Cookie who didn't settle last fall who I think was cystic because she was short cycling who we are breeding the first sign of heat
> She stopped coming into heat so we are going to try her don't care if she kids in Dec
> Oh and I haven't mentioned to anyone but @Goat Whisperer
> I'm thinking about buying a buck
> Just what I need
> Or I should rephrase I'm buying a buck if I can round up the funds before they sell him but they aren't marketing him really hard
> Surprisingly I didn't have money for a goat in my budget



Hope you are able to get him!  We don't have to worry about adding another buck until next year- it seems that adding another goat or two just aren't in the works for us this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Yikes, I am so not ready for rut. I am breeding late this year in hopes that the dairy will be done. This project is taking FOREVER.
> 
> I had a doe that I had to breed 4 times to get her to settle and she had a single. Last few years she would have triplets and get bred by looking at the bucks. Wonder what this year will bring?
> 
> Did you treat Cookie last year? Isn't there a hormone of some kind they give to snap them out of this?
> 
> A buck...it's only money right? Buck...money...just goes together.


Only money
That's right
He's not exactly in the  cheap price range either


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait to see pics when the deal is done!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Mine started rut late June! It is very hot and VERY humid!


----------



## babsbag

While some goats won't breed easily when it is hot the temperature isn't what sends them into rut; it is the daylight hours. So why are all the bucks showing signs of rut early this year? Daylight hours are the same this year as they were last year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We kept 2 pups, Bella and Roosevelt. (So I have a doe and a male pup with the same nickname Rosie)
The other pups are all doing well in their new homes.
Pups will be 21 weeks old Saturday, and are doing very well in the field with their dad Marvel and the bucks.


----------



## babsbag

Nice looking pups.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2!


----------



## Latestarter

Man... dad's gonna have his work cut out for him puppy sitting 2 rambunctious pups. Very nice looking group of dogs!


----------



## babsbag

And the green grass is gorgeous. About this time of year I start to miss green.


----------



## Ferguson K

Our bucks began rut early last month. Full blown, neck swelling, peeingon anything that moves, screaming and spitting rut started a week or so ago. Just in time too toss them out in their new pasture with their new owners.

Our junior bucks haven't figured out the pee thing yet, but they sure are talking!!!

Those pups are gorgeous like their parents. Sure do love the scenery over there.


----------



## TAH

Cute pups


----------



## Southern by choice

They have grown up so much! I always chuckle at the adolescent Pyr stage... they are adorable and goofy all at the same time!


----------



## misfitmorgan

babsbag said:


> While some goats won't breed easily when it is hot the temperature isn't what sends them into rut; it is the daylight hours. So why are all the bucks showing signs of rut early this year? Daylight hours are the same this year as they were last year.



The past week and a half here i have noticed it has been "dark" when we get up so here at least the days are appearing shorter quite suddenly.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I didn't give an update last month on our milk testing, we just got the results back from our 4th monthly test.  Opal a FF was 143 days in milk and Shea another FF was 104 days in milk.  All of the others are in between that range.
Some good and some bad.  I'll give the bad first.
I had said that Ginger, Zamia, Cocoa and Taffy would have to take dive off of the cliff to not get a star on volume.  Well, Zamia and Ginger have taken a dive.
Zamia's output went down after the Memorial Day show.  We did fecals and she had some worms and she got a little anemic. We have treated her and her output is going back up.  She is still on track to get her star on volume, and is trending upward.
Ginger didn't go to the National Show, but when they had been gone for a few days, she went off of feed.  No parasites and nothing we could really find wrong with her except the fact that two of her daughters were gone.  She has always been very sensitive.  A little baking soda and yogurt and she went back on feed and then when the others came home she has gotten better.  We haven't gotten her production back up yet in this heat, but still feel good.  She is just outside of getting the star in volume.
Cocoa has gone down a little.    Taffy as of now is on track to be our top volume goat.

The good news.
Rosemary wasn't on track to get a star on volume but her output has increased nicely and now she is. She is also the top fat produer.

And here is the biggest good news.  All of our does on test including our FF are on track to get milk stars on fat production

In fact, Zamia and Rosemary will likely hit the number next month.
They each need to produce 24 lbs in 305 days to get their star and Zamia produced 20 in 120 days, and Rosie produced 20 in 124 days.  They are both at 6%

Opal needs 21lbs in 305 days and has produced 13lbs in 143

Our best goats still have a chance to get stars in all 3 categories, volume, fat, and protein.

We have always gotten great results in making cheese.  We have some good fat producers.


----------



## Southern by choice

With the shows, schedules and weather it is amazing they are doin as well as they are. 
This heat is really having an affect on so many as far as milk production.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are definitely not taking milkers to the Mountain State Fair
We may not take them to the State Fair either.
At this point, the best thing on Zamia's resume is a milk star.  If we can get it in all 3 categories that's even better.
She could also be in top 15 percent in fat and get that SG to go in front of the CH


----------



## babsbag

I have heard of chasing moonbeams but your girls are chasing stars...hope they catch them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I sold the camper I got in May
Couldn't help myself
It was worth more than I paid and a little work turned a nice little profit
I needed the cash any way
A really nice 2 year old buck became available
He isn't exactly cheap
Unless something goes bad getting him on Sunday 
More to follow


----------



## Latestarter

Well good for you! You've been hinting at this buck for a while. Glad it's coming through for you. You'll prob get a chance at another trailer next year if you really want one. They're out there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

When the deal is done we need pictures, pictures, pictures.... Did I mention we'd like to see pictures!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Well good for you! You've been hinting at this buck for a while. Glad it's coming through for you. You'll prob get a chance at another trailer next year if you really want one. They're out there.


Hey
He's polled 
Of course that's not why I'm
Getting him


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> When the deal is done we need pictures, pictures, pictures.... Did I mention we'd like to see pictures!


Trust me
There will be pictures
He is striking
His dam is an Elite doe 1100 lb milker
His paternal grand dam is an Elite doe 1100 lb milker


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I busted out laughing when I read the title for the thread! 

Glad you are getting him! Such a nice buck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I busted out laughing when I read the title for the thread!
> 
> Glad you are getting him! Such a nice buck!


I have asked them to udder up those does
I'll tell you what I think of them


----------



## TAH

Glad you are getting a new guy!! 

And of course waiting for pic's


----------



## Southern by choice

I hear often...
_"Goat people are crazy!"_
I never understood why they say that...
Up until this moment I guess I have been in denial. 

  Congratulations! Very happy for you. 
Cannot wait to see him!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I hear often...
> _"Goat people are crazy!"_
> I never understood why they say that...
> Up until this moment I guess I have been in denial.
> 
> Congratulations! Very happy for you.
> Cannot wait to see him!


I understand what you are saying
I really don't have pockets of money just laying around to buy goats
Yes been emailing for a couple of weeks on the buck
Camper was cash sitting in the yard
I definitely have my priorities straight


ETA
No I'm not crazy
The buck and the Camper aren't the same price 
But the Buck is worth more to me


----------



## Baymule

Find your passion.....and follow it.

I would say you are on the right track.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> ETA
> No I'm not crazy
> The buck and the Camper aren't the same price
> But the Buck is worth more to me



I so get it!
Doing the whole real estate thing I am working with someone that grew up farming ... we were laughing... kinda that who cares about the house... the land has to be right for the goats! 

I think it is brilliant! You mentioned possibly flipping it some time ago. I think you are going to want a live in livestock trailer!


----------



## Ferguson K

I recall you tossing around the idea to flip it. Guess the price was right! 

 Congratulations ( prematurely ?) on the new buck. Is this the one you were wishing on a few weeks back?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I recall you tossing around the idea to flip it. Guess the price was right!
> 
> Congratulations ( prematurely ?) on the new buck. Is this the one you were wishing on a few weeks back?


The camper is sold
Cash in hand
The buck is supposed to happen Sunday


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Latestarter

I don't suppose this buck just happens to have blue eyes as well as polled does he?  Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bummer.
Will not be able to get the buck tomorrow.  Doesn't work for them.
They are going to let me know if an afternoon next week will work, if so I'm going to take a couple hours of vacation.
If not it will have to be next Saturday.


----------



## Southern by choice

Aw what a letdown... Who knows it may all work better in the end anyway!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you can get a day soon to pick him up!


----------



## babsbag

Waiting is the hardest part. Hope you get him soon as WE need pictures.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bella and Rosevelt got last booster and rabies vaccine this week
They weigh 55  lbs at 22 weeks old
I think they are going to be larger than Angel and Marvel


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Baymule

Those are some good looking pups!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> They are gorgeous!


Angel, Marvel and both of the pups are just the sweetest dogs too
I think we have a home run on demeanor 
And the pups are looking good LGDs too
The other night I took Buddy out in the front yard and we were over by the fence on the front field
I heard a bark and I could tell it was one of the pups
Rosevelt ran all the way up about 150 yards and barked at us
It took a few minutes of talking to him until he decided I was OK to be up there


----------



## TAH

So cute pups


----------



## babsbag

A good LGD is a wonder to behold and your pups are gorgeous too.  I was admiring my own boy tonight as he was doing his "after dinner bark at the world I am back on the job" routine. I wasn't so much admiring his beauty as I was appreciating his dedication to his job. I love these dogs. I hope yours grow up to be perfect.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> The other night I took Buddy out in the front yard and we were over by the fence on the front field
> I heard a bark and I could tell it was one of the pups
> Rosevelt ran all the way up about 150 yards and barked at us
> It took a few minutes of talking to him until he decided I was OK to be up there



Good dog!!   Isn't if great when they do what they were born to do?


----------



## Latestarter

Beautiful dogs. I'm sure they'll be great guardians.


----------



## OneFineAcre

As big as they are  now, they are still my "Puppy Loves",
That's what I called all of them when they were little babies.
I am totally in love with these dogs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Scheduled to pick up Valiant Sat at noon
I can't wait
Valiant is a cool name for a buck


----------



## Hens and Roos

Post pictures when you can


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Post pictures when you can


I will
But I can't now I don't want to jinx it


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So excited for you! 

He is a nice looking boy for sure!


----------



## TAH

Waiting for pics.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Valiant is home safe and sound
Will have some pics tonight


----------



## Hens and Roos

Great to hear


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I logged on just for this!  

Waiting on pics


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B *S






Dam

AR Cornerstone Farm MM Charity 1*M *DAR EEEV90

ADGA Elite Doe
Milked 1130 lbs in 305 Days













Paternal Grand Dam


SG Little Tots Estate ST Tiqvah 2*M *D AR VEVV88, 89.8VG+

Elite Doe
1190 lbs in 305 days


----------



## Southern by choice

On a family friendly forum am I allowed to say...

FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> On a family friendly forum am I allowed to say...
> 
> FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!



I think you are allowed to say that.


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations. Talk about a buck with attitude. He looks like he knows he has some great udders in his pedigree and he is just waitin' to strut his stuff. How old is he?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congratulations. Talk about a buck with attitude. He looks like he knows he has some great udders in his pedigree and he is just waitin' to strut his stuff. How old is he?


He will be 2 on Oct 17


----------



## Southern by choice

waiting on YOUR pics!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

SOOOO jealous!!!!!


----------



## babsbag

Such a good looking young man. Good DOB too...wedding anniversary... 35 years this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> waiting on YOUR pics!


I couldn't get any good ones today
He was naturally tense and kinda hunched
He is settling in good though
I should be able to get some tomorrow
He's really laid back and calm


----------



## Ferguson K

He's gorgeous! 

Glad he's finally home.


----------



## Baymule

How in the world were those does trained to squeeze _basketballs _between their hind legs??? 


Beautiful, gorgeous, handsome buck.  Valiant. The name suits him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Valiant has a lot of nice ladies in his future
Maurine couldn't go with me today
So it was my decision
But when Mairine got home she was very pleased
He is nice and long
I saw 2 of his daughters that were born in May
Beautiful
And they were out of does that aren't as good as mine
Really excited about the addition to the herd


----------



## Poka_Doodle

He is HANSOME!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - he is beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## TAH

He is striking!!
Congrats


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No pics?


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> No pics?



I know right?!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

He is really stunning! 

If anyone from Cali decides to take a trip to see OFA next spring, I want dibs on a kid out of the new guy!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats OFA, he's one studdly looking buck! Those udders are amazing...  I see lots of stars and letters in your future offspring's names.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Appatently our hay is better than his old place


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Grats OFA, he's one studdly looking buck! Those udders are amazing...  I see lots of stars and letters in your future offspring's names.


He's a KY bred Thoroubred


----------



## OneFineAcre

I sent an email to Valiant's breeder Sinai Thunder to let them know that we had purchased him and to get their permission to use the photographs of the reference animals.
I received a very nice email back.
She was very pleased to hear that we had Valiant.
I was surprised that she had actually heard of One Fine Acre, but she was familiar with us and our animals and has always loved Zamia.
Feels like Valiant has a better chance to achieve his full potential at our farm.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She probably heard your farm name over the loud speaker at nationals too 

I think he'll do very well for you


----------



## Southern by choice

I was thinking the same thing!

Remember? You know when they said

ONE FINE ACRE 
AT NATIONALS!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So long old buddy
We found a new home for Caspian
They have 3 does and a wether
They are new in to goats and have 2 small children so Caspian is perfect for them
He is a very sweet gentle buck


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you found him a good home!


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad you found a great home for him.
I have a feeling this one was a bit hard for you to say good bye to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Glad you found a great home for him.
> I have a feeling this one was a bit hard for you to say good bye to.


I get too attached to all of them


----------



## TAH

Glad you found him a home.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> I get too attached to all of them



I think it's hard not to get attached to them, they all have such personality!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We bred our first doe yesterday.   Moonpie to Fortunate Son.
Fortunate Son is what we named the buckling out of Rosemary and Fortunato. We call him Forchiny 
We've name a bunch of kids.

Opal's doe Pearl
Ginger's does Legally Blonde and That's So Raven
Taffy's does Marigold and Willow
Cocoa's doe Almond Joy
Rosemary's doe (raised by Zamia) Forget me Not
Shea's doe Eclipse

We have a buckling from Zamia and Big Brown.  We already have a buck from Zamia and Rocky so I question the need for both of them.  So, the other buck is named Zeus.  We were thinking Jupiter which is Zeus's Roman counterpart.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had the most pleasant weather today in over a month
High only got to 88 with low humidity
Heat is coming back later in the week but I'll enjoy it for a few days


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Totally jealous!  But, glad somebody has great weather - enjoy!


----------



## Ferguson K

Sounds like a beautiful day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Sounds like a beautiful day.


----------



## NH homesteader

Dare I say that our high for the day was 67? It was like fall! But yes...  Heat will be back here too later this week.  I don't know how you guys all handle it down there.  I melt at 85


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Dare I say that our high for the day was 67?


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> Dare I say that our high for the day was 67?


  I'd have to put on my fleece jacket.


----------



## Latestarter

I used to melt at anything above high 70s... As I get older it seems my tolerance for heat has grown and my tolerance for cold has shrunk... I used to be quite comfy in the high 50s... now I need high 60's or get chilly, and don't melt till mid to upper 80s.


----------



## NH homesteader

Is that why old people move to Florida? Haha actually I have less tolerance for the heat every year. Granted it isn't typically this cool here in August...  Tonight's low is projected to be 46... Brrr!


----------



## Latestarter

Don't get me wrong now, I sure do love sleeping in a "refrigerated" room with lots of warm covers to wrap up in, but my face and nose out in that cold, clean, fresh air!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> Don't get me wrong now, I sure do love sleeping in a "refrigerated" room with lots of warm covers to wrap up in, but my face and nose out in that cold, clean, fresh air!



DITTO THAT!
I set our AC to 62 at night - if it would go colder I'd set it as low as it goes.  However, I have a heated mattress pad that makes the bed as cozy as can be.  But, geeze louise, a potty break in the middle of the night is a challenge!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I love the cold!!! I'm normally the only one warm while all my friends are freezing.


----------



## Baymule

Come on FALL!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

85 today with 40 percent humidity
Talk about a great day


----------



## NH homesteader

77! Ha sorry  I'm amusing myself.  Feel free to brag in winter when it's - 20 here


----------



## frustratedearthmother

114 heat index today


----------



## Baymule

A cool day here, only in the low 90's!!


----------



## TAH

83-90 this past week .


----------



## babsbag

NH homesteader said:


> Dare I say that our high for the day was 67? It was like fall! But yes... Heat will be back here too later this week. I don't know how you guys all handle it down there. I melt at 85



I was feeling happy that we only got to 98. Supposed to be 100 tomorrow and then low 90's for the weekend. First time below 95 for a high in weeks.


----------



## babsbag

Your new buck is gorgeous; can't wait to see kids from him.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Dare I say that it's raining here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I figured since we have started breeding for next years kids, I would post some pics of this years kids.

Pearl was the first kid born, last week of Feb to Opal a FF.

Should probably name her Moose, she's 40 lbs.






This is her and Tira.  Tira is 17 months old and Pearl is 7 months old.






And this is her with he mom Opal


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL- Know I am catching on to why you say @Goat Whisperer  's goats are "fine" 

Looking great! Exciting time going into the breeding season.

Have to ask... do you and your other half go back and forth and agonize over who is going to be bred to whom? And then change your mind every other day?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> LOL- Know I am catching on to why you say @Goat Whisperer  's goats are "fine"
> 
> Looking great! Exciting time going into the breeding season.
> 
> Have to ask... do you and your other half go back and forth and agonize over who is going to be bred to whom? And then change your mind every other day?



Not too bad.  We were in agreement on Moonpie and Forchiny.  Molasses looks so nice out of Moonpie and Fortunato we are hoping for something similar.
We are going to breed Zamia and Rosie to Valiant.  We don't think they are good candidates for AI, they have this weird come in heat twice thing.
I think we are going to try AI on Taffy and Cocoa with Buck Finn.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Legally Blonde





That's so Raven.




With Mom Ginger.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow, Pearl is growing up into such a pretty girl! 

I am so excited for you, this up and coming kidding season is going to be so exciting with the new bucks you will be using!  
Really hoping the AI's take 

Oh, I weighed Disbud one of Ruthies kids... That fat lil thing is 50lbs!  Her twin is smaller and weighs in at 40 lbs.


----------



## Ferguson K

Really loving the baby pictures.

They're huge!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wow, Pearl is growing up into such a pretty girl!
> 
> I am so excited for you, this up and coming kidding season is going to be so exciting with the new bucks you will be using!
> Really hoping the AI's take
> 
> Oh, I weighed Disbud one of Ruthies kids... That fat lil thing is 50lbs!  Her twin is smaller and weighs in at 40 lbs.


Yours are "growthy"
Like mine


----------



## Southern by choice

"growthy" - y'all are so funny


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> "growthy" - y'all are so funny


Look at it this way
I don't remember are Ruthie"s kids does?
They are large enough to be bred this fall if they are
It doesn't matter if you choose to breed them they are capable of being  bred
We talk about an animals production
My philosophy is it is more than one lactation
If a doe can be bred at 7-9 months she starts producing sooner and if she is strong and can produce for 10 • years
But the brood doe has to produce those animals and that is a plus in my book
Ruthie is a keeper


----------



## NH homesteader

Can I ask a question? Since the Nigie gurus are here ,  is there any standard for growth rate that you can go by? I mean it all seems so random,  and I've seen Nigies that are 30 lbs fully grown and 80 lbs fully grown. How do you know your Nigie is growing at an appropriate rate?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Look at it this way
> I don't remember are Ruthie"s kids does?
> They are large enough to be bred this fall if they are
> It doesn't matter if you choose to breed them they are capable of being  bred
> We talk about an animals production
> My philosophy is it is more than one lactation
> If a doe can be bred at 7-9 months she starts producing sooner and if she is strong and can produce for 10 • years
> But the brood doe has to produce those animals and that is a plus in my book
> Ruthie is a keeper



I will breed a Nigerian at a year... as long as they are developed and good body , size, and weight... It is @Goat Whisperer  that is always saying  no let's wait. She'd wait til 2years on everything. 

I will say sometimes it is hard because with the standards and minis the Nigies just seem so small and I do worry. But they are such hardy animals I don't worry as much with them. They are amazing goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> I've seen Nigies that are 30 lbs fully grown and 80 lbs fully grown.



Not sure what One Fine thinks but I have never seen a mature doe at 30 lbs. Goats grow til about 3-4 years of age. Nigies seem to finish out between 2-3.


----------



## NH homesteader

True,  I haven't seen a quality doe at that weight. Many of the "pet"  market breeders can get pretty darn small goats. 

And thanks,  it's hard to find as much information about Nigies I think in part because of the pet market taking over.  If you Google that question one of the first answers says they get to 25-40 lbs or something like that.  Hmm in what world?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've never seen an adult at 30 lbs 
I've got a tiny kid that only weighed 1-7 oz at birth and she is 21 lbs at 6 months 
She's a lot smaller than our others 
All of ours reach max height and length by 18 mos
They may get heavier up to 3 years


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> True,  I haven't seen a quality doe at that weight. Many of the "pet"  market breeders can get pretty darn small goats.
> 
> And thanks,  it's hard to find as much information about Nigies I think in part because of the pet market taking over.  If you Google that question one of the first answers says they get to 25-40 lbs or something like that.  Hmm in what world?


Our mature does are all on the 60-80 lb range


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I will breed a Nigerian at a year... as long as they are developed and good body , size, and weight... It is @Goat Whisperer  that is always saying  no let's wait. She'd wait til 2years on everything.
> 
> I will say sometimes it is hard because with the standards and minis the Nigies just seem so small and I do worry. But they are such hardy animals I don't worry as much with them. They are amazing goats.


We don't always breed ours either
It really doesn't matter 
But you have a doe who is producing and raising kids that are capable


----------



## NH homesteader

OK thanks! My buckling is teeny like her.  The person I got him from said he was tiny compared to her others and always had been. He's only 4 months old though!

Yeah my Nigie does are 60 lbs or so.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

On the subject of Nigies... I have a ~1/2 Nigie (1/4 Alpine, 1/4 Saanen)... what would be an ideal weight/age to breed her at approximately? Right now she's 5 months, so still too young yet, but thinking ahead to fall/winter...
ETA: If she needs to wait until next year, that's fine too! I want her to be ready, not breed her too early.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> We don't always breed ours either
> It really doesn't matter
> But you have a doe who is producing and raising kids that are capable


I'll probably breed at least one of Ruthies kids. They are both does and have a date with the boy I got from you! 
Really happy with Leah's kids growth. The two doelings I have were out of her quints. They are 34 & 38 pounds. I think that is pretty good for them being to tiny at birth. 
What do you think? They were all born Jan 19 of this year. 

I would never breed an adult ND that weighs only 30lbs. 

All of our adults are in the same range OFA posted. 

… 'cept Ruthie when she is really fat, she is over that range 
I told Southern I'm going to call Ruth honey boo boo


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> I told Southern I'm going to call Ruth honey boo boo



Yes she did! I said No you didn't!


----------



## babsbag

@BlessedWithGoats , so she is a mini. I seem to have a barn full of those this year myself. I plan on breeding them in Dec. or Jan.  I'm one of those weird people, I have never weighed one of my goats  so no idea what my minis weigh right now. They are as big as my Alpine kids but thicker, almost as if they were part Boer.  I'm sure @Southern by choice weighs hers. 

I have been told that being bred kicks in a growth hormone and that yearlings are meant to be bred. I have waited on a lot of mine in the past but I think that is changing. This year's Alpines that I kept will get bred to my new Nigi buck and maybe the LMs too, not sure about them. I have a couple of really nice Alpine does that I would like bred to my new Nigi buck too but he is really little and they are really big...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'll probably breed at least one of Ruthies kids. They are both does and have a date with the boy I got from you!
> Really happy with Leah's kids growth. The two doelings I have were out of her quints. They are 34 & 38 pounds. I think that is pretty good for them being to tiny at birth.
> What do you think? They were all born Jan 19 of this year.
> 
> I would never breed an adult ND that weighs only 30lbs.
> 
> All of our adults are in the same range OFA posted.
> 
> … 'cept Ruthie when she is really fat, she is over that range
> I told Southern I'm going to call Ruth honey boo boo



I think 34 and 38 is exceptional for quints.

Forget Me Not only weighs 21 lbs.  She was the doe of Rosies that Zamia raised.  She's your bucks sister.  The thing is, when we took the two bucks away Zamia weaned her too.  We kept her on the bottle for a few more weeks.  She is very correct, just tiny.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Group photo.
Unusual to get them all together.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Almond Joy is actually the biggest kid.  She's Cocoa's single.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marigold and Checkers are Taffy's twins. (Changed our mind on names.  Was originally going to call one Willow, but she looks more like a Checkers to me.)


----------



## Latestarter

That's quite a gaggle of goats you've got there. Seems like they have more than enough space though. They all look great.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is Eclipse.  Shea is her mom.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia, Forget Me Not, and Clara Belle.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Almond Joy, Marigold, Checkers, and Eclipse.


----------



## Southern by choice

Those are such sweet pics!
I LOVE pics of goats just doing goat stuff in the field. So peaceful.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love "checkers" look!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> That's quite a gaggle of goats you've got there. Seems like they have more than enough space though. They all look great.



The does actually spend 75 percent of their time in a 30 yard radius of the barn.  The go out and graze for a while, lay around the edge of the woods for a while,  once per day they will walk down through the woods and eat anything they can reach or fresh pine needles that have fallen.  Then go back to the barn and eat some hay.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Love "checkers" look!



Her markings and coloring is like Rosie.  I like Marigolds "belt".  Her coloring and marking is like Zamia.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow I love the colors! I know colors don't produce milk but if you can have both then perfect! They're lovely


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice!!


----------



## TAH

Love the colors and the goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fortunate Son and Jupiter


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Loved all the pics! They look great! Forget Me Not is so adorable, I can't wait to see her in 2 years from now once she is mature  

Love the lil' buckling pics, they think they are big boys now 

I think Jupiter is a really nice cross, it will be exciting to see his kids! 

I'm guessing Checkers got her color back from Cowboy Cadillak? I think its so cool to get color pop up from the grandparents and g-grandparents.


----------



## Baymule

You sure have a colorful herd of fine looking goats. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Loved all the pics! They look great! Forget Me Not is so adorable, I can't wait to see her in 2 years from now once she is mature
> 
> Love the lil' buckling pics, they think they are big boys now
> 
> I think Jupiter is a really nice cross, it will be exciting to see his kids!
> 
> I'm guessing Checkers got her color back from Cowboy Cadillak? I think its so cool to get color pop up from the grandparents and g-grandparents.


Big Brown is her sire  so Rosie is her grand dam
Could be her and Cowboy so probably not a big surprise


----------



## Southern by choice

I saw Isaac heavily flirting with a few of the does this evening.
Ruby (Nubian) was rubbing back and forth, as was Bingo (Mini Mancha) and Boots (ND). 

It was sweet! 

I told Ruby and Bingo NO you have your own boys! 

Who knew Ruby was into the  young ones. Maybe I should rename her Cougar!


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> The does actually spend 75 percent of their time in a 30 yard radius of the barn. The go out and graze for a while, lay around the edge of the woods for a while, once per day they will walk down through the woods and eat anything they can reach or fresh pine needles that have fallen. Then go back to the barn and eat some hay.



That sounds like my herd. Guess it is a goat thing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Now that's a face


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Seems like someone wants to taste the camera


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Did you give him a kiss?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bred 2 does to Valiant yesterday
Dee a fat 18 month old dry yearling out of Taffy and Fortunato
And Cookie a fat 5 year old who didn't settle last year
Cookie was acting cystic short cycling 
She stopped coming in heat a few months ago and we said the first heat she had we were breeding her 
I hope it takes


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Did you give him a kiss?


Yes of course


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


>



I hope so too


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K

Hope she settles for you.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hoping all the does settle!

Y'all getting wet over there?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hoping all the does settle!
> 
> Y'all getting wet over there?


It rained this afternoon
I hear it's going to rain a lot Friday night and Sat depending on which model you follow 
You guys are further west maybe you won't get soaked


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have the possibility of getting 4-7 inches but I don't think that'l happen. We had some major rain just to the north and south of us, lots of flood warnings. We are in a pocket so the rain hasn't been that bad. I need to turn off the fan for my fat milkers, don't need them getting chilled.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We can't seem to get anything in moderation
It stayed wet
Then it stayed so hot and we didn't get any rain and it got dry pasture was turning brown
A couple of inches would have been nice


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> We have the possibility of getting 4-7 inches but I don't think that'l happen. We had some major rain just to the north and south of us, lots of flood warnings. We are in a pocket so the rain hasn't been that bad. I need to turn off the fan for my fat milkers, don't need them getting chilled.


Y'all getting much from Hermine?
We have had light rain most of the day but it's getting harder now it seems


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pretty much the same here. Light rain but had a few bouts of heavier rain during the day. The wind has really picked up so I brought the goats that were on the other land back home. 
The brats decided to knock down all the walls on their shelter, that's why they are back home with better shelter now. 
One problem though, they share a fence line with the meat bucks, one of which can easily hop a 4ft fence if he wants to. That wouldn't be good as it would be a father/daughter breeding. Hoping I don't need to break out the bottle of lute LOL

It is chilly out! I needed a jacket when I was bringing the goats home. Of course the wind was real bad but still!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ok I take it back, it's not chilly… it's cold 
Just stepped out for a minute to take a dog out, rain just picked up and the wind is strong! Real loud too!

Of course Isaac stood in his shelter yelling for me to bring his food to him when I was out feeding earlier. He's not spoiled or anything…

ETA: saw someone here in NC posted some pics on FB of a goat they clipped today, someone's going to be chilly tonight! Hard when it was in the 90's yesterday and the 60's today


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are skipping the Mtn State Fair this year
Got to focus on the Milk Test
Rosie already has her star in fat
Zamia will next test
Both will get on protein and still are on track for volume


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Maurine had told me that Rosie got her star in fat the other day, congrats & Go Rosie go! (and all the other hard working girls!)


----------



## OneFineAcre

We ended up getting only 2 inches of rain
So glad


----------



## luvmypets

OneFineAcre said:


> We ended up getting only 2 inches of rain
> So glad


That must be a relief! We are supposed to get 3-4, but every forcaster has their own opinion.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bred our Yearlimg doe Molasses to Big Brown today


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!

I haven't even started breeding... gonna have to start thinking about it soon.  I'm going to try and time it for spring break - so I have a little time yet.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have to spread ours out more now due to headcount
Plus we figured out we were losing premiums at the State Fair by not having any kids before  March
No entry's in that Sr Kid age group
So far
Moonpie X  Fortunate Son
Cookie.  X Valiant
Dee X Valiant
Molasses X Big Brown
Dee and Molasses are  FF
Moonpie and Cookie are dry Srs
Holding off on the ones on milk test
We have another dry yearling Tira who we will breed when she comes in


----------



## Southern by choice

We were trying to figure out breeding plans yesterday.

Then I started to cry.  Too stressful. Too many breeds. Too many goats. Too late in the year. Too many options. Not enough options.

GW said... AI... that's the answer! 




Your line up is pretty exciting!


----------



## babsbag

AI is the answer but last year a friend brought two does over here to be bred when the AI didn't take. It was late in the year and no more time so she had to find a buck. She gave me the doelings that we born though so that was ok with me. 

I won't breed until Oct, hope my girls know that.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahem... October isn't all that far away, and getting closer, faster than many want...


----------



## OneFineAcre

We haven't decided for sure who we are going to try to AI.
I believe Clara Belle and Taffy for sure.  And , maybe Shea.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I thought y'all were going to AI Coco?  

SO excited for y'all! The next 2-3 years are going to be so exciting! 

I cannot wait to see Molasses freshen and her kids with Big Brown


----------



## Southern by choice

Just wanted to say I was out on the side porch and I glanced up and Isaac was standing along the fencline looking over at the young does field...
He just made me smile. He looked so beautiful, handsome and quite regal. It would have been the perfect picture.

He is growing so nicely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I thought y'all were going to AI Coco?
> 
> SO excited for y'all! The next 2-3 years are going to be so exciting!
> 
> I cannot wait to see Molasses freshen and her kids with Big Brown


We might do Coco
Don't know how agreeable she will be


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> We might do Coco
> Don't know how agreeable she will be



Maurine informed me we are breeding Coco to Jupiter (Zamia X Big Brown)


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are taking Valiant and Fortunate Son for "collection" this weekend


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good to hear!


----------



## OneFineAcre

My goats look great
I've got a yearling doe and a dry Sr who are a little over conditioned
I've also got a 6 year old buck who has had some worm issues who is very thin
But the rest look like a million bucks
It's been a very hot summer and we are on milk test
We have our next test next week

Rosie got her star in fat on the last test and is really producing well and can still get her star in volume and protein
She is typically kind of thin at this point in lactation but this year is nice and flush with a shiny coat
Zamia will get her fat star on next test and even though she struggled before during and after the national
Show is milking 3 lbs per day and looks great

Taffy who was bred on our farm is our top volume producer and looks great
Coco is as lovely as always and is 2nd in volume
Clara Belle looks better than she ever has and on her 2nd freshening is clearly our best goat. She can still get her star in all  3 categories
Ginger our 7 year old is on track for milk stars in all 3 categories and has as level a top line at 7 as any of
Our yearlings
Shea and Opal can still get stars in fat as FF
Really love my girls


----------



## OneFineAcre

Are you going to try to breed him to any standards this year?
His brother bred a 3 year old Nigie but had to stand on his tippie toes
@Southern by choice


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Good to hear!


We are taking a small table for Forchiny  since the teaser does are Alpines


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We might breed him to Raina and possibly a few others 
I think Southern and I both agreed that he and Raina will have very nice kids. I need to get you some pics, he is so handsome! 
Raina is the 1/2 sister to our lost doe, Star the bred doe we lost with the broken leg. Raina isn't a huge doe, but I really like her. We'll keep any does and possibly a buck. You will get to see her in October along with a bunch of other future lady friends for Issac.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@OneFineAcre, how much do your NDs produce a day at the peak of their lactation?

 How long do they stay that way? 

What would you consider the minimum they should produce to be a "good" dairy goat?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> @OneFineAcre, how much do your NDs produce a day at the peak of their lactation?
> 
> How long do they stay that way?
> 
> What would you consider the minimum they should produce to be a "good" dairy goat?



Our next test is next week so I can give you some exact numbers then
Out best peak at around 4lbs ( 2 quarts)
We have several still producing 3 lbs over 6 months into lactation
I have a FF at 7 months producing 2lbs


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Do you do the DHIR test (I think that is what it is called)? How do you do that? Weigh your milk everyday and record it with the ADGA or something?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Do you do the DHIR test (I think that is what it is called)? How do you do that? Weigh your milk everyday and record it with the ADGA or something?



Yes, we are on DHIR milk testing.
You do not have to weigh every day.  You do a test once per month.  You record weights and send milk samples to a company called Dairy One.
They have a computer program that very accurately calculates overall production.
They report results to ADGA


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Yes, we are on DHIR milk testing.
> You do not have to weigh every day.  You do a test once per month.  You record weights and send milk samples to a company called Dairy One.
> They have a computer program that very accurately calculates overall production.
> They report results to ADGA


That's really cool! How much does it cost?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Does a goat have to be ADGA registered?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That's really cool! How much does it cost?



The bill from Dairy One is $30 per month.  Plus, you have the shipping costs.
I'm not sure what the cost is with ADGA.
We self report, but you have to have one validation test where an independent tester does the monthly test.  We ended up having to have 2 validation tests because our doe that freshened first had to have hers and we didn't want to do the others then.
We had to pay those testers.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> The bill from Dairy One is $30 per month.  Plus, you have the shipping costs.
> I'm not sure what the cost is with ADGA.
> We self report, but you have to have one validation test where an independent tester does the monthly test.  We ended up having to have 2 validation tests because our doe that freshened first had to have hers and we didn't want to do the others then.
> We had to pay those testers.


$30 per goat?!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Does a goat have to be ADGA registered?



I do not know.
I would think that Dairy One would test for you, just not report to ADGA.
You could contact Dairy One.

Another thing, you have to be certified to do your own tests if you are going to self report.
You also have to have a scale that can be calibrated and tested for accuracy.  We have a postal scale we got from eBay for about $35.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> $30 per goat?!


No, $30 for all of them.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> No, $30 for all of them.


I was gonna say...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> I was gonna say...



My wife is going to actually make some money as a milk tester next year.
Our Vet is going to milk test his Toggenburgs next year and he does not want to self report. (if you self report you aren't eligible for certain performance awards)
So, he wants my wife to test for him once per month.
They are still discussing the financials.  The good thing is we are fairly close to each other about 25 miles.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got some "above shots" that kind of show my girls condition.

Clara Belle









Zamia








Taffy




@Green Acres Farm
I had said our milk test was next week.  It was today.
These are the samples you send to Dairy One for testing for fat and protein.
Taffy is still our highest volume she did 3.2 lbs today. Rosie was 2.9 and Zamia 2.7
When we get our report next week I'll post a copy and explain.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They look great!

Wish I could get my fat-as-all-get out Ruth to slim down a little more. I'll be sending you a pic over the next few days. 

I'm sure it's gotta make you happy that your home bred girl is giving the most milk 

I didn't realize how dark Zamia and Clara Belle's coat are! I think every time I've seen them they've been recently clipped. So pretty!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> They look great!
> 
> Wish I could get my fat-as-all-get out Ruth to slim down a little more. I'll be sending you a pic over the next few days.
> 
> I'm sure it's gotta make you happy that your home bred girl is giving the most milk
> 
> I didn't realize how dark Zamia and Clara Belle's coat are! I think every time I've seen them they've been recently clipped. So pretty!


Ruth seems to be a model of efficiency of she can raise those big babies and still be fat in Sept
She may not end up being your Champ but maybe your Champs mama if you can find the right sire

Think about how Rocky has done with Gimger


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks, I feel the same way. She is a goat that needs to be WORKED HARD. If she isn't she gets obese, and we all know what affect that can have. I don't like to tax my animals but I think I'm going to freshen her 3 times in the next 2 years. 
Most of our goats loose a little weight after kidding, 1 week after Ruth kidded you wouldn't have been able to tell other than her udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we  carried Valiant and Fortunate Son to a buck collection by a company called Capra Gia on Sunday.
We collected Rocky and Big Brown last year.  Sadly, we did not take Fortunato last year.
We are mostly collecting them in case something happens to the animal to preserve their DNA.

Fortunate Son didn't get the hang of it 
The collection that is.  We've bred a doe with him so he's capable, but he would not cooperate at the collection.  He's only 6 months old. They did get a little but only enough for about 5 straws 

Valiant did quite well and made 74 straws on 2 "jumps".
We are keeping 34 of those in our tank.  Capra Gia was interested in marketing the others for us, so they are for sale.
They said that since he is unproven, but still with a great pedigree that $20 per straw the appropriate price.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great! Will you try recollecting with Fortunate Son?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> that's great! Will you try recollecting with Fortunate Son?


Not this year but next


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got the milk test paperwork back yesterday.
Taffy, Zamia, Rosemary, and Clara Belle have all earned their *M and advanced registry designation.  They have made it on fat and there are 4 more tests to go. All of them are still on track to make it on production.

This is the latest test.
The Last Milk column shows how much they produced on this test.





This is the summary page.  On the milk column the top number is the lbs they have produced to date.  The bottom number is what they are on pace to produce in 305 days.
So Clarabelle at 173 days in milk has produced 468 lbs.  She is on pace to produce 676 lbs in 305 days.
It's the same for fat.  Clarabelle has produced 26lbs of fat in 173 days and is on pace to produce 41lbs of fat in 305 days.
It looks like Coco and Ginger will most likely earn their *M in fat on the next test.
Everyone of the does can still get stars in volume too except the FF, and they will likely get theirs in Fat.




Edited:
Correction. I said the FF's couldn't get star on volume. Opal can't, but  Shea has a chance.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another thing.
Zamia will be 1*M and Clarabelle will be 2*M.
Clarabelle is 2nd generation.
So, if Ginger does make it, then Taffy, Cocoa, will be 2*M (Opal too if she makes it).

If a doe makes it on Volume and Fat, then their sons get the *B designation.
So, if Rosie and Zamia can make it on volume then a number of Bucks will get the *B.

I think they also get AR in front of their name.  So, Zamia will be :

ARCH Little Tots Estate Zamia 1*M


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations;  you should be very proud of your goats.   I would like to do milk test some time but I wish they would let me only do a portion of my herd. Having to test 40 goats is insane and I know that some of them would never get a star so other than the data on fat, etc what's the point?  I do want to install milk meters in my barn for my own records though, but those things aren't cheap. I could do one and rotate the goats onto the stanchion but some of my girls don't appreciate the change in the milking lineup.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congratulations;  you should be very proud of your goats.   I would like to do milk test some time but I wish they would let me only do a portion of my herd. Having to test 40 goats is insane and I know that some of them would never get a star so other than the data on fat, etc what's the point?  I do want to install milk meters in my barn for my own records though, but those things aren't cheap. I could do one and rotate the goats onto the stanchion but some of my girls don't appreciate the change in the milking lineup.



I'm pretty sure you can get Dairy One to test for fat and protein even if you aren't doing the full 305 day test.


----------



## babsbag

I will have to look into that. The other thing with 305 days is that I don't want to freshen the entire herd at one time. This year I will, but ultimately my goal is to have goats in milk for a longer time by staggering the breeding from Sept. to Feb.


----------



## OneFineAcre

One thing I didn't realize with Dairy One.
When we do our tests in Dec and January, they can do pregnancy tests too.
Might be beneficial if we AI any of them.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I will have to look into that. The other thing with 305 days is that I don't want to freshen the entire herd at one time. This year I will, but ultimately my goal is to have goats in milk for a longer time by staggering the breeding from Sept. to Feb.


You don't have to freshen at the same time. You add them once they kid. 
@OneFineAcre  I don't remember but isn't it 45 days you have to add them?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> You don't have to freshen at the same time. You add them once they kid.
> @OneFineAcre  I don't remember but isn't it 45 days you have to add them?




You do have to start by a certain days into lactation.  And, you also have to complete your verification test within a certain point in lactation as well.
I'm not the certified tester in the family


----------



## OneFineAcre

I did some calculations.
I used the total lbs they had produced and divided by the number of days in lactation to come up with their average daily output.

I then compare that to the last test.  I think my girls are pretty steady at this point in lactation.  Of course, maybe I've got my barn goggles on.

So, Clarabelle has averaged 2.7 lbs per day for 173 days and produced 2.5 lbs on day 173.


Goat          Avg Daily Prod    Days in lactation   Last Test Prod

Clarabelle             2.7                   173                      2.5
Coco                     2.9                   184                      2.5
Ginger                  2.7                    182                     2.4
Opal (FF)              1.7                    200                     1.7
Rosie                    2.7                    181                     2.9
Shea(FF)               2.2                    161                     1.8
Taffy                    3.3                    179                     3.2
Zamia                   3.1                    177                     2.8

2lbs = 1 quart
3lbs = 1.5 quart


----------



## OneFineAcre

So it looks like Matthew is going to come a little further North before he turns
We are getting soaked with rain
Wind isn't too bad but gusting pretty good
Bad thing is we have already lost power and haven't seen the worst winds
We are moving the Bucks into the stalls in the girls barn


----------



## Hens and Roos

stay safe!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

lol, I just messaged you.
Hope y'all do okay...wind is starting to pick up and we are absolutely soaked. Lots and lots of rain. 

I about had a heart attack earlier, goats are okay but it was a scary moment.


----------



## Southern by choice

Here is to hoping NO BUCKS GO ROGUE!
We are still good here but our friends a few miles South of us have no power and they have a small river flowing across their property.

This must seem like nothing though ... kind of like normal fall/winter rains... especially with the hurricanes you have gone through. I just cannot imagine.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Amazingly our power came back on
There is a lot of folks in the Raleigj area without power
We will be ok here
I'm afraid the flooding is going to be catastrophic in eastern NC
There are bands producing 10 inches of rain per hour
The Neuse River runs from Raleigh east so you take all of the rain here that's going to flow to an area getting even more
That's a recipe for disaster
It may be as bad as Floyd was in 1999


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, y'all have had quite a bit of rain lately - I believe the rivers were still running high from the last tropical system that "liked calling North Carolina home."

Right now, I can barely see my back fence, it's raining so hard here. We've had a few little blips, but no real power outages (thank the Lord!)


----------



## Southern by choice

Bunnylady said:


> Yeah, y'all have had quite a bit of rain lately - I believe the rivers were still running high from the last tropical system that "liked calling North Carolina home."
> 
> Right now, I can barely see my back fence, it's raining so hard here. We've had a few little blips, but no real power outages (thank the Lord!)



Are they evacuating where you are? I forgot completely you are in Wilmington.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I can't believe NC State and Notre Dame are playing football in Raleigh


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well
Power is back off


----------



## Bunnylady

Playing football in a deluge is bad enough, but encouraging anyone to be on the roads in these sorts of conditions in insane!

@Southern by choice - they opened shelters a couple of days ago for voluntary evacuations; as far as I know, there weren't any mandatory ones. Folks around here who live in low-lying areas generally know if they tend to have flooding problems. A friend of DD and her family elected to go to a shelter before the mess really started rather than find themselves needing to leave in nasty conditions,


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I can't believe NC State and Notre Dame are playing football in Raleigh





Bunnylady said:


> Playing football in a deluge is bad enough, but encouraging anyone to be on the roads in these sorts of conditions in insane!



I agree. Twenty somethings are a breed unto themselves however... so where is my young adult son? 
At the game.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bella is freaked by the wind and rain and has discovered that she can climb the fence 
Not good


----------



## Alexz7272

I'm so sorry @OneFineAcre I hope it settles soon


----------



## OneFineAcre

Powers back on


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it stays on!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope it stays on!


We are lucky
120,000 in my county are dark
That's out of 480,000 in the state


----------



## OneFineAcre

Been watching the news the flooding down east is bad
Neuse River is going to crest 2 ft higher than it did in Floyd
400 water rescues in Fayetteville alone 
The rain is just now letting up here
Bad thing is folks get out and try to drive through this water


----------



## Ferguson K

Glad y'all are OK.


----------



## Bunnylady

So now it's my turn for the power failure. On the back side of the eye, we are getting only a little bit of rain, but the highest winds so far. Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water, eh?


----------



## OneFineAcre

The barn has stayed fairly dry
Water has pooled on 1 side so the floor is damp about 1/3 in
It's pretty nasty with all of them in there
Good thing the stalls are well built 
Rocky and Big Brown have been pounding each other through the fence
Both of their heads are bloody
We've had 8" of rain in the last
24 hours


----------



## Ferguson K

Good thing you have tough stalls!


----------



## Southern by choice

Everyone south of us has no power. 
We are good.

Have to laugh at the pampered dairy goats...

"Eeek mommy it's raining- we are going to hide under the ramp and stay here."

The Kiko's

Out walking around as if not a care in the world.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our Prayers are certainly with all of ya over there in North Carolina...sure Hope it gets on out of there and only minor damage!!....let us know if there is Anything we can do for ya!!


----------



## Southern by choice

My daughter just walked through the door! She cannot get home. She lives in Johnson Co. Power lines down on the roads. All traffic lights out for miles. Trees down.
She said some awesome people put 5 gallon buckets out with brooms in them and took reflective duct tape to put a barrier/hazard up. Smart people country folk are! Saved someones life I'm sure!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Country folk are the BEST!


----------



## babsbag

Glad you are all ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We came through the storm ok
But parts of eastern NC are devastated
We heard some friends lost 3 goats but then we heard they lost their home
First pic is near where I work in Wilson,NC at the bottom of pic is a Sheets store my office is about 200
Yards behind it 
2nd pic is dam at Silver Lake in Wilson
The Floyd high water sign at Rec center in Wilson is under water


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is an area downstream from
Silver Lake dam


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh my goodness. Many prayers for all affected. What devistation.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow... so sad!


----------



## Southern by choice

We are hearing more and more of devastated areas.


----------



## TAH

Glad you are all okay.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Two 500 year floods 17 years apart
Matthew sure never took that right turn it was supposed to make
I'm watching it on the TV and it makes me want to cry


----------



## luvmypets

My prayers go out to all familes affected by the devastation. I'm glad you guys are ok. My uncle lives in Florida and he is ok, but from what I heard his street is gone(not houses tho, im a bit fuzzy on the details)


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow, its hard to imagine


----------



## babsbag

How very sad for those in its path.


----------



## Bunnylady

luvmypets said:


> My prayers go out to all familes affected by the devastation. I'm glad you guys are ok. My uncle lives in Florida and he is ok, but from what I heard his street is gone(not houses tho, im a bit fuzzy on the details)



Some years ago, a community a little south of us lost a street in a hurricane. The houses were built on pilings so the storm surge could go under them, and they survived, but the pavement, the water mains, the sewer system, basically all of the infrastructure washed away and had to be rebuilt.

My parents live near Goldsboro. I talked to my mom on the phone this morning; they are warm, safe, and dry. She said they have been asked to not try to go anywhere for at least the next couple of days (which she hadn't intended to do, anyway).


----------



## norseofcourse

I can't even imagine such flooding       Prayers to those going through all this.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have seen towns -- Franklin VA in 1999, 6 miles from me -- that had such flooding.  Generally there is a river involved, as in Franklin.  But, entire towns just destroyed.  

Franklin rebuilt but, not without a great deal of time & effort.

Mathew left us here with high water, some localized floodings, road closures, etc.   Thankfully, nothing like those NC towns, or our own 1999 flood.   But I feel their pain.

It is so very "unreal" when it happens.  Losses are well beyond financial, property & animals.....the emotional is hard to explain & live through.  I pray for those in these situations.


----------



## OneFineAcre

As miserable as the goats were 2 days ago it's about as good as it gets for a goat here today
Temp in the 60s,sunny, and dry
Plus a lot of leaves and pine needles on the ground  to eat
One good take away we have from the storm is that our property drains really well


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> One good take away we have from the storm is that our property drains really well


That's a  good thing!


----------



## Alexz7272

I'm so glad you are okay and I will keep the others in my thoughts, wish I could help more


----------



## Poka_Doodle

X2


----------



## Baymule

Glad ya'll are ok after the storm. Run from fire and floods, hunker down in a hurricane. Times like this is when you need a well stocked pantry in case it's awhile before you can not only get to town, but the grocery stores can re-stock. All their cold and frozen foods have to be thrown out, everything has to be cleaned up, before they can put any new stock in the cases.

The floods are something I wouldn't want to deal with. How sad for those whose homes and businesses are flooded. It is heart breaking.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We've gotten past the storm with one exception
The area around my office is still flooded and the roads are closed so my team is working from home tomorrow
We all have laptops and can access our network remotely

Bred Clara Belle to Valiant yesterday
And Zamia to Valiant today
We were planning to AI Clara Belle but with all going on decided to go natural
Taffy and Ginger were in a raging heat during the storm that was why it was so crazy in the barn with the Bucks in the stalls

Tattooed spring kids today
Rachel helped
Maurine held the goat
Rachel rolled over the ear
And I did the clamp
Went smoothly 
Maurine and I are usually swearing and don't speak the night after tattooing
I hate it worse than disbudding


----------



## Baymule

do you use a clamp type tattoo or a needle?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> do you use a clamp type tattoo or a needle?


It's a clamp but the letters and numbers are needles


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> It's a clamp but the letters and numbers are needles


Do you rub the ink on before or after clamping? I used a clamp tattoo on my rabbits when I had them. I rubbed the ink on after I clamped them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Tattooing is no fun, but I'd take that over disbudding! 

The way I look at it is that its hard to kill a goat by tattooing, but you always have a risk when you burn.

Do you have one with an ear release? I would hate having to pull the ear off the needles!


----------



## Baymule

The one I had had the letters/numbers on a metal square the they had points, not as thin as a needle, the ear didn't stick. The rabbits didn't like it much, I can just imagine clamping on a goat. LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

A 3
I know I have done it well when I have to peel the ear off
Most of mine I get blood on the backside of the ear and the needles go all the way through the ear

We put ink on the needles and then I rub the ink in with my fingers
Then we run baking soda on top of that
The baking soda does 2 things 
It closes the hole with the ink in it
And it irritates the wound and causes scarring


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Tattooing is no fun, but I'd take that over disbudding!
> 
> The way I look at it is that its hard to kill a goat by tattooing, but you always have a risk when you burn.
> 
> Do you have one with an ear release? I would hate having to pull the ear off the needles!


I don't think disbudding hurts any more than tattooing


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Tattooing sucks!  A lot of Pygmy folks are microchipping now...  mostly... tattoos are still accepted.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Not looking forward to that. What kit do you use? Some are around $40-50. Do they work okay or do you need to invest in a more quality and expensive one?


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry I'm late but glad everyone (here on BYH) out east fared OK during Mathew. I was watching the storm progress (like I'm sure about everyone else was) and thinking about y'all. But I didn't have internet where I could pass on my well wishes. I really feel for you Carolinians... seems every hurricane that goes anywhere near the east coast makes it a priority to destroy a major portion of your state(s) with flooding and wind damage. Seems inland VA deals with the aftermath quite frequently as well. A lot of folks once again lost everything they had. It's really sad.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Sorry I'm late but glad everyone (here on BYH) out east fared OK during Mathew. I was watching the storm progress (like I'm sure about everyone else was) and thinking about y'all. But I didn't have internet where I could pass on my well wishes. I really feel for you Carolinians... seems every hurricane that goes anywhere near the east coast makes it a priority to destroy a major portion of your state(s) with flooding and wind damage. Seems inland VA deals with the aftermath quite frequently as well. A lot of folks once again lost everything they had. It's really sad.



Unfortunately here in NC the areas that get the worst flooding are relatively poor areas.  Folks who don't have a lot to begin with.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's milk test time again

Who is getting their star next?

I didn't realize this but our testing for everyone but Opal will go into Jan

Taffy already has her star for fat and only needs 70 lbs for volume so she is pretty much a done deal she milked 1.5 this morning


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy milked 3.0 lbs
Zamia and Risie 2.7
The FF's  milked 1.8
Everyone else were 2.4 or 2.5


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## OneFineAcre

Tira a Yearling daughter of Coleus and Big Brown was bred to Bam Bam a yearling buck from
Ginger and  Rocky yesterday

Opal a daughter of Ginger and Big Btown was bred to Zeuse out of Zamia and Rocky. This will be her 2nd freshening  They bred today


----------



## OneFineAcre

Put Zamia back with Valiant today
2nd time


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm just getting caught back up. Terrible amounts of flooding. I'm glad y'all are OK. 

I've been stalking the weather the last few weeks and there's many more storms brewing out there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 11926
> 
> View attachment 11927
> 
> View attachment 11928
> 
> View attachment 11929
> 
> View attachment 11930
> 
> View attachment 11931



Wow.
We've had Marvel a year.
I can see that he has grown a lot since we brought him home.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Wow.
> We've had Marvel a year.
> I can see that he has grown a lot since we brought him home.



But you didn't update with a new pick.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> But you didn't update with a new pick.


I will get one today.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays

I can't wait to see the babies you get this year


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Southern by choice

Just love a pyr!  He sure has matured. Very pretty! and CLEAN!


----------



## luvmypets

Beautiful dog  I found a litter of pyrs available and they are on the more affordable side. If only my dad would give into the cuteness as well as neccessity of this breed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He is gorgeous!  And, like SBC said - CLEAN!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, been meaning to ask ya how your stalls faired and hopefully your 2 bucks weren't too badly hurt during the weather?


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, been meaning to ask ya how your stalls faired and hopefully your 2 bucks weren't too badly hurt during the weather?



They were fine.
Both of their heads were bloody the next day, but no lasting effect.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got a better picture of Marvel yesterday.
He really has matured in the last year.

Oct 2015







Oct 2016


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a difference a year makes!  He's gorgeous!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> What a difference a year makes!  He's gorgeous!


thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Look how big Roosevelt is.
He is about 7.5 months old. 
Rosie is the one standing, and Marvel is on the ground.





Roosevelt


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well might as well show you Bella too.









Angel is in the back.





I love my dogs


----------



## Southern by choice

I always get a kick out of the adolescent stage. A year from now when you look back you will laugh. The gangly teenage stage is adorable to me. He is growing nicely! 
I love when they fill out and get their "man-man physique".


----------



## Southern by choice

Aw ... I love Bella's face and head! 

They do steal your heart don't they. Just something so special about a pyr.


----------



## Latestarter

So you have four now, right? Marvel, Bella, Angel and Rosie? Or is there a 5th I'm forgetting? It sure is nice to have actual grass covered pasture so they stay white vice "dirt" colored. They are beautiful animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> So you have four now, right? Marvel, Bella, Angel and Rosie? Or is there a 5th I'm forgetting? It sure is nice to have actual grass covered pasture so they stay white vice "dirt" colored. They are beautiful animals.



I've got 4 GP's
I've also got Mikey. He is a GP/Border Collie cross

It's weird.  With all the rain we had from the hurricane they were all pretty muddy.  But, it's completely dried out now.
I guess I have self cleaning dogs.


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> I've also got Mikey. He is a GP/Border Collie cross


Is he a good guard dog? I have seen lot of border collie GP crosses and always wondered if they turn out okay to be guard dogs. 

You dogs are beautiful.


----------



## OneFineAcre

TAH said:


> Is he a good guard dog? I have seen lot of border collie GP crosses and always wondered if they turn out okay to be guard dogs.
> 
> You dogs are beautiful.



I think some people will say that it's a terrible cross.
But, in the case of Mikey, he is the best one I've got.  He is by far the one who is most bonded to the goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mikey again


----------



## Latestarter

I thought I was still missing one... The original one you started with isn't it? Mikey? He looks like a pyr despite the cross.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I thought I was still missing one... The original one you started with isn't it? Mikey? He looks like a pyr despite the cross.


Mikey was the first.
Actually his anniversary with us is about now too.
We got him at the NC State Fair which is this weekend.


----------



## OneFineAcre

State Fair time
Girls are ready


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> State Fair time
> Girls are ready
> 
> View attachment 23322
> View attachment 23323


I wish I could go! I'm actually in NC right now, but not close to Raleigh.

Please take lots of pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> I wish I could go! I'm actually in NC right now, but not close to Raleigh.
> 
> Please take lots of pics!


Will do


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel finished 5th out of 16 in youth showmanship
I made her the same deal as last year
If she finished I'm top 5 I would match the premium
I owe her $45


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 23329 Rachel finished 5th out of 16 in youth showmanship
> I made her the same deal as last year
> If she finished I'm top 5 I would match the premium
> I owe her $45
> 
> View attachment 23328


Yay!!!

@Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer, aren't y'all showing in this show?


----------



## Southern by choice

I am at home but two of my little ones are... Dh took them. I have to take care of farm and one of my children. 
GoatWhisperer is there showing too! 

Their first show with their goats.

So glad OFA is there to encourage them! 
Thanks OFA!  Means alot.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck to all showing!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just love watching Pee Wee Showmamship
That La Mancha weighs twice what that little girl weighs 
And check out the pink barn boots 
@Southern by choice 
She is the Browns granddaughter


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I thought I was still missing one... The original one you started with isn't it? Mikey? He looks like a pyr despite the cross.


Mikey is a lot smaller
The two pups are bigger than him already
He is with Angel and Bella with the does
He may be the smallest but he is the boss in that yard


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel was in Intermediate 1
This is Intermediate 2
Big Class


----------



## babsbag

I love Pee Wee showmanship, it is so fun to watch them and listen to them answer questions. Those boots are quite styling. 

Hope you do well and will be looking for updates.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I love Pee Wee showmanship, it is so fun to watch them and listen to them answer questions. Those boots are quite styling.
> 
> Hope you do well and will be looking for updates.


This is going to be a very competitive show for Nigerians
Buttin Heads Farm from OH
Is here
Paper Clip was ADGA National Champ in 2013 ( I think that was the year)
She was 5th placed aged doe last year and 2nd this year
Buttin Heads Panache is here too
She was 5th at ADGA this year in her class
She is Fortunato's dam and Goat Whispers buck Isaac's Grand Dam


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our milkers did great in the youth show (Jrs not so great)
Zamia was first place aged doe
Rosemary was second place aged doe
Clara Belle was first place 4-5 year old
Clara Belle was Grand Champion and Best Udder
Zamia has 3rd place udder


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## TAH

!!


----------



## norseofcourse

That's awesome - congrats!!!


----------



## babsbag

That is a good showing, congratulations.  You should be proud.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clara Belle was Grand Champion in the open show
Zamia was Best of Breed


----------



## Southern by choice

Stuck here- wish I was still there.

Congratulations. Lots of incredible competition too! 
I love the consistency you have in your Mature does.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Stuck here- wish I was still there.
> 
> Congratulations. Lots of incredible competition too!
> I love the consistency you have in your Mature does.


Thank you
Yhe judge told Maurine that he could tell our animals were very well cared for even the ones that didn't place at the top
There were 82 milkers


----------



## animalmom

Y'all should be understandably proud of all your hard work and how well it is paying off!  Major congrats!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow
Premier Exhibitor


----------



## Southern by choice

*
*
I am soo soooo sooooo happy for you all! That is fantastic!
There were so many amazing goats there...


----------



## Ferguson K

Absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## babsbag

82 goats is some mighty stiff competition; get those girls a drink...and you too. Very impressive and an amazing way to wind down the show season.  Congratulations.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> 82 goats is some mighty stiff competition; get those girls a drink...and you too. Very impressive and an amazing way to wind down the show season.  Congratulations.


Thanks
We had a lot of fun spending time with all of our goat buddies too


----------



## Latestarter

Just saying congrats seems so inadequate. You've established yourselves now as some of the best. Before long, you'll be selling $10,000.00 bucks.


----------



## Bunnylady

I am in awe. Congratulations!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! This is awesome!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just catching up.  Congrats for a fantastic show!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congrats!!....seems that others will be 'Taking Notice' when OFA walks in to any Show!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Was going through my pics and found a few good ones.


























Zamia Udder




Clara Belle Udder


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A huge congratulations to y'all! I'm so so so happy for y'all! What an accomplishment! 
Congrats on your first goat with the One Fine Acre name to become a finished champion  I know you have other finished champions, but this is special! 

I am so impressed on how y'all udder up the does but they never seem over full or have hard, leaking udders/teats. 

They all looked lovely as usual! 

At this rate you are going to need a bigger hay bale for your awards, maybe a round bale will work?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> A huge congratulations to y'all! I'm so so so happy for y'all! What an accomplishment!
> Congrats on your first goat with the One Fine Acre name to become a finished champion  I know you have other finished champions, but this is special!
> 
> I am so impressed on how y'all udder up the does but they never seem over full or have hard, leaking udders/teats.
> 
> They all looked lovely as usual!
> 
> At this rate you are going to need a bigger hay bale for your awards, maybe a round bale will work?



Thanks
But, don't forget last year at the State Fair we didn't get a single rosette with essentially the same animals.
That's how it is showing.  Some days your goat is on top of their game, and some days they aren't.
Clara Belle was definitely on top of her game this weekend, and Zamia's udder has never looked better than it did.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here was our first fair.  Rachel was 6.
We didn't know how to take the money shot.









Second year we got a little better.


----------



## Southern by choice

Too cute. How adorable. 

The pics you sent were by far better than the ones the kids took.
I think they were all so exhausted they just didn't care.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Just saying congrats seems so inadequate. You've established yourselves now as some of the best. Before long, you'll be selling $10,000.00 bucks.


Maybe not $10k
But someone contacted me today that thought $800 was a very fair price for a 2017 spring buckling from Zamia


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Maybe not $10k
> But someone contacted me today that though $800 was a very fair price for a 2017 spring buckling from Zamia


Who will be the sire?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Who will be the sire?


Sinai Thunder AD Valiant
X Zamia $800
X Clarabelle $700
X Rosemary $600
Interested ?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Sinai Thunder AD Valiant
> X Zamia $800
> X Clarabelle $700
> X Rosaaru $600
> Interested ?


Maybe in a few more years if I can save up enough.  I would love to!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Okay, dumb question. What do the letters immediately following buck's herd name mean. AD, HLJ, CJ, RM, and LY for example.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Okay, dumb question. What do the letters immediately following buck's herd name mean. AD, HLJ, CJ, RM, and LY for example.


That is the goats sire"s initials
It doesn't really mean anything
It just helps the breeder keep up with who is who"s daddy


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> That is the goats sire"s initials
> It doesn't really mean anything
> It just helps the breeder keep up with who is who"s daddy


Okay, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have some of our kids with a cough, and we have given antibiotics.
Asked our vet about the possibility of lung worms.  He said that in 30 years of practicing and raising goats, he had never seen a goat with lung worms.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We have some of our kids with a cough, and we have given antibiotics.
> Asked our vet about the possibility of lung worms.  He said that in 30 years of practicing and raising goats, he had never seen a goat with lung worms.


Funny. The 2 vets I talked to both automatically assumed my goat's coughs were from parasites. I kind of doubt that. Ivermectin didn't help, but there is a lot of resistance to it. I'll try Cydectin (moxidectin) next because that's what my vet wants me to do. 
I don't know if it is related or not, but I had a cough for 2 months at the same time the goats did and it ended up turning into mild pneumonia in one of my lungs. If we had the same thing, then they need antibiotics.
But, lungworms rarely show up in fecals, so if your vet did a normal fecal, most likely he wouldn't see them if they did have them.
I really want to try the Pneumonia vaccine next year. @babsbag said her goat's coughs stopped coming in the seasons they usually did.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor babies! Thankfully ours seem to be doing okay. Keeping a close eye on them!

I'm 'bout ready to give myself a shot of Nuflor however  (not really doing to do it, before anyone gets in a frenzy!) 

We had lungworms a few years back, we treated it with ivermectin and it went away. After that we brought in the geese and ducks and that really helped. I haven't seen a snail or slug in a long time!


----------



## NH homesteader

OK maybe this is a dumb question.  Do chickens not eat snails and slugs like geese and ducks? I am not into waterfowl. But if it's that beneficial...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just realized I made my comment on the entirely wrong thread.
I was supposed to go on the thread about  the coughing
The ones that were coughing were already coughing before the fair, don't want anyone to think it was related.


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol I didn't even look at which thread I was reading.  Good call.  Don't scare us away from showing!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goat Whisperer said:


> We had lungworms a few years back, we treated it with ivermectin and it went away. After that we brought in the geese and ducks and that really helped. I haven't seen a snail or slug in a long time!



I have never seen a snail or slug on our property, either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is my understanding that ducks are a 'Good Companion' to goats because of that reason....they eat the things that carry the parasites that affect goats....chickens may eat a few...but it is a Delicacy for a duck....chickens won't eat worms but ducks will.


----------



## NH homesteader

My chickens love to eat worms!


----------



## TAH

x2


NH homesteader said:


> My chickens love to eat worms!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X3!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Chickens will eat worms and injest goat parasites which cannot survive inside of them. I think they do a better job because their beaks are designed more for pecking and their feet for scraping.

We used to have a duck. He killed 2 of our chickens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well obviously I was mistaken....Sorry!!...I Give...Uncle!!!....LOL!!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol you're fine.  Maybe you have picky chickens! My daughter loves to feed worms to the chickens!


----------



## babsbag

CntryBoy777 said:


> chickens won't eat worms but ducks will.



Tell that to my chickens.  They smell worms from 50' away and come a runnin'. They also eat tomato worms, all beetles, maggots, mice, frogs, and anything else that moves. I have to rescue praying mantis from them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So with all
Of the excitement of the fair I didn't update our milk test last week
Gimger and Cocoa earned their stars in fat
Was really worried about the drop off after the fair
The does were being milked 3 times per day and then you start skipping to get a show fill
Well good news 
All of the does except the FF are milking over 2 lbs per day
FF about 1.5lbs


----------



## Green Acres Farm

How long before the show do you milk 3 times a day?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> How long before the show do you milk 3 times a day?


2 weeks


----------



## Southern by choice

How have you all liked being on test?


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like they are all doing really well. Are you done yet for this year?

Somewhere in my perusing of the Internet I came across a study that showed that intense milking at the beginning of lactation would increase productivity for the entire lactation. Do not ask me where I read that, just believe that I did.


----------



## Southern by choice

I believe that.
I have found many do not know how to optimize their dairy output. 
Goats that could be milking (just an example) 5-6 lbs often end up at 3 because of poor early practices. A 2lb-3lb milker may never go over 1- 1 1/2lbs.  Sometimes great dairy goats end up mediocre because of the person milking, not the goat.


----------



## NH homesteader

I think someone posted that on here the other day.  About cows but still.  Found it interesting!


----------



## farmerjan

I don't know about goats, but there have been studies done on cattle comparing the effects of milking 2x day to as much as 6x day when an animal first freshens.  The ones milked 4x and 6x a day for the first 60 to 90 days had greater milk output not only during that period, but sustained a greater output throughout the whole lactation.  So the increased demand on the mammary system, combined with the easing of the pressure on the udder, helped to increase overall production for the whole lactation.  There have been some studies also with the farms that use robotic milkers and the cows that went into the robots more often also seemed to produce more milk; increasing overall production about 10-15% over the course of the lactation. 
The way I understand they did the comparisons were to take cows coming into their 3rd lactation, divide the group into smaller groups and then do 2x 4x and 6x milkings  for 120 days or something like that.  So it was random, as the groups were supposedly just divided by weekly freshening.  Say something like these 50 calved this week = group #1;  these 50 calved week 2 = group #2  etc.  You would get some better and some okay and some not the greatest ones that way in each group.  Actually had one farmer here that tried an unofficial study of his own, and said it really seemed to make a difference.  Also have one dairy farmer that milked 3x day for years; then he ran into serious problems with hired help and cut back to 2x day milking.  After about 16-18 months he managed to get things back together better and went back to 3x milking.  He said that his fresh cows just never seemed to do as well on 2x as they did on 3x and they never peaked out that good and he had alot more trouble with udder edema.  So I would say there is something to it.


----------



## babsbag

I may try 3x a day if the dairy is up and running, especially on the first timers.  Ultimately it will be 1x but it would be ok to do 3 for a few months if it makes a difference in the long run.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> How have you all liked being on test?



It's been informative.
The value is in later years when you see how the buck effects the offspring of the ones we are testing now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Sounds like they are all doing really well. Are you done yet for this year?
> 
> Somewhere in my perusing of the Internet I came across a study that showed that intense milking at the beginning of lactation would increase productivity for the entire lactation. Do not ask me where I read that, just believe that I did.



No, we actually have 3 more tests for all of the does except Opal the first one who kidded.  So, these girls are hitting the fat number for stars early.
Taffy has already hit the volume mark, and Zamia should on the next test.
We dam raise ours, but early in lactation when the kids do not drink as much, we milk them too.  We were told that this would stimulate production and make a difference later in lactation.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Some friends took these pics
If you click on the picture it expands them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looking good!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was wrong earlier.
Ginger didn't get enough fat last test for her star.  She needs another lb

Here is where we were on last test.
Any one can go to the ADGA Genetics site and access.
Here is Taffy's as an example.

https://www.cdcb.us/cgi-bin/general/Qpublic/proc.Q.cgi?qname=shgoat&single&id=ND001594710




Doe              Days in Milk      Volume (lbs)    Fat (lbs)

Ginger               211                570                  23
Zamia                206                620                  34
Cocoa                213                 610                  26
Rosemary          210                 570                  36
Taffy                208                  680                  32
Clarabelle         202                  540                 31
Opal                 229                  410                  20
Shea                 190                  400
20


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I was wrong earlier.
> Ginger didn't get enough fat last test for her star.  She needs another lb
> 
> Here is where we were on last test.
> Any one can go to the ADGA Genetics site and access.
> Here is Taffy's as an example.
> 
> https://www.cdcb.us/cgi-bin/general/Qpublic/proc.Q.cgi?qname=shgoat&single&id=ND001594710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doe              Days in Milk      Volume (lbs)    Fat (lbs)
> 
> Ginger               211                570                  23
> Zamia                206                620                  34
> Cocoa                213                 610                  26
> Rosemary          210                 570                  36
> Taffy                208                  680                  32
> Clarabelle         202                  540                 31
> Opal                 229                  410                  20
> Shea                 190                  400
> 20



Gosh Taffy looks wonderful! That is a very consistent doe right there!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Gosh Taffy looks wonderful! That is a very consistent doe right there!


We were looking at her numbers and Cocoa"s numbers compared to their dam Ginger 
Are there numbers better because of Rocky or just because Ginger is 7 and on the decline
Too bad we don't have numbers for Ginger when she was 4 or 5


----------



## Southern by choice

I also wonder how much of it comes down to experience. I think the first few years milking you learn alot and learn to help your animals to produce better.

I see this with goats we have and goats we have sold. Same dam/sire but feed is different, milking practices different, times of day milking, when milking starts etc. 

I am amazed at what some expect from their goat yet they don't feed them as they need, or they feed a mediocre feed. They leave kids on for 3 months and never touch the udder then expect this great production... and at 1x day at that.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> I also wonder how much of it comes down to experience. I think the first few years milking you learn alot and learn to help your animals to produce better.
> 
> I see this with goats we have and goats we have sold. Same dam/sire but feed is different, milking practices different, times of day milking, when milking starts etc.
> 
> I am amazed at what some expect from their goat yet they don't feed them as they need, or they feed a mediocre feed. They leave kids on for 3 months and never touch the udder then expect this great production... and at 1x day at that.


What feed do you feed your milking does?

I fed my milking does Purina Goat Chow and Perrenial Peanut hay this year.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bartlett- It is milled in NC, shipped throughout the state and surrounding states. Very balanced feed. Not a sweet feed.
Orchard Hay, Orchard Alfalfa mix hay
We also did some Chaffhaye as a supplement this year.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@Southern by choice, what do you think of this feed? Better/worse than Goat Chow?

http://www.hilandnaturals.com/product/goat-16/

Here is the link to Purina goat chow:

https://www.purinamills.com/goat-feed/products/purina-goat-chow

@One Fine Acre, what do you feed?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> @Southern by choice, what do you think of this feed? Better/worse than Goat Chow?
> 
> http://www.hilandnaturals.com/product/goat-16/
> 
> Here is the link to Purina goat chow:
> 
> https://www.purinamills.com/goat-feed/products/purina-goat-chow
> 
> @One Fine Acre, what do you feed?


We feed a local mixed feed
Right now free choice Tiffany Teff hay I'm getting it for $35 for a large round bale
We give them 4 flakes of 2nd cut Orchard or Alfalfa in the morning and afternoon


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We give them 4 flakes of 2nd cut Orchard or Alfalfa in the morning and afternoon


Per how many goats?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Per how many goats?


Around 20
9 are spring kids


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I have been feeling like a goat broker for the last few days
A lot of interest in bucklings from Zamia and Clarabelle
As much as it will hurt my wallet I'd rather get all does which we would not be inclined to sell
We have actually had a couple of contacts from folks who would like us to take a doe from them
I think one of them we will be enclined to accept
I went to bed early last night and was woke up to the fact that Taffy and Ginger were in heat and we were going to AI them this morning
So we were trying to figure out which buck to use
One is over height so not an option for those two
Maurine decided that none of the others would be better than our own
So bred Ginger to Valiant and Taffy to Jupiter


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good to hear! 

Umm Zamia and Clarabelle would each have to have quad doelings before I would let one leave! 

Are you going to have a contract on these kids? I do on most of mine. First right of refusal, paying a max of $----- on a buy-back (for those who got a discounted kid), right to collect, etc.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We do contracts like that too
But the thing I am having an issue with is that I will not take reservations for a particular breeding
We used to do that 
I take a list of people who are interested and when I decide what I want to sell I let them know
We don't breed our animals for other people


----------



## Latestarter

Just curious but I don't see it as you'd be breeding them for other folks... You let folks know what breeding pairs you're doing and if there's a pair that they'd prefer to have a kid out of, they'd put a reservation on that pairing. Doesn't mean that you'd sell any offspring that may be born... you may choose to keep all the kids, or you may choose to sell them all... Always your choice before any others. They can have a second choice in the case of no kids for sale from the first choice. After that it's first come first served based on the day they give you their deposits. The benefit to that is you can then get a feel for which pairings are in most demand and can more accurately price the kids for sale (which will most likely mirror the ones you think will be the most worthwhile). But you never know... Someone may be looking for a particular color or trait specific to a pairing. Am I off base with that?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We do an "interest list". When people put a "reserve" on a kid they expect to get the kid. If/when you decide to keep the kid the person has been waiting on (sometimes for a year or more) it can cause the other party to have some hard feelings when they think they had "reserved" a kid. An interest list tend to have less hard feeling for when that time does come.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know the question was more for OFA but I'm posting anyway  I don't sell to people who are looking for a particular color, blue eyes, etc. 

I don't necessarily always do it on a first come first serve basis. I want my goat to go to the right home, some animals are best to be family milkers, others would be better suited for show homes and where the owner will help the goat reach its full potential. 

It really depends on the person. Someone who wants a goat as a pet or soap goat isn't going to get my best goat. I don't care if they contacted me first.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> We do an "interest list". When people put a "reserve" on a kid they expect to get the kid. If/when you decide to keep the kid the person has been waiting on (sometimes for a year or more) it can cause the other party to have some hard feelings when they think they had "reserved" a kid. An interest list tend to have less hard feeling for when that time does come.


Exactly what I think


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know the question was more for OFA but I'm posting anyway  I don't sell to people who are looking for a particular color, blue eyes, etc.
> 
> I don't necessarily always do it on a first come first serve basis. I want my goat to go to the right home, some animals are best to be family milkers, others would be better suited for show homes and where the owner will help the goat reach its full potential.
> 
> It really depends on the person. Someone who wants a goat as a pet or soap goat isn't going to get my best goat. I don't care if they contacted me first.


I couldn't have said it better


----------



## NH homesteader

As a home milker,  I would feel so not OK with having a goat in my yard that belongs as a show goat. So I hope others understand that as well. I want good goats with good milk production but I'm not going to do them justice by letting them hang out in my yard and be milked.  Do people tend to understand where you're coming from on that?


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> As a home milker,  I would feel so not OK with having a goat in my yard that belongs as a show goat. So I hope others understand that as well. I want good goats with good milk production but I'm not going to do them justice by letting them hang out in my yard and be milked.  Do people tend to understand where you're coming from on that?



Never really had an issue because I don't take reservations


----------



## NH homesteader

Gotcha so no one really knows who is going where.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know Southern posted this pic on FB but I don't know if you saw it.
Thought I'd post it here. 
Taffy & Coco are like WHAAAATTTT?! 






Jane was trying to wrap herself around SBC's littlest DD, crazy goat!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I saw that on FB
Great pic
What is that with no ears ?


----------



## Southern by choice

I was going to enter the pic here for captions.
I love this pic.

There are so many captions for this. 
I thought they were your girls because Rachel is showing the one but because kids help so much in showing I didn't want to say they were OFA goats and be wrong.  I shoulda asked GW. 

Your girls look great.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes
It's Rachel with Cocoa on the right and our niece Jenna Lynn in the middle with Taffy


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Yes
> It's Rachel with Cocoa on the right and our niece Jenna Lynn in the middle with Taffy


And of course my buddy Little Bit on the left


----------



## luvmypets

I don't know if I ever replied to your thread OFA, but I absolutely love your goats. I know I say that all the time, but they are just so pretty 

Congrats on wonderful placings with your girls!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thank you @luvmypets
We have some nice goats but I promise you that half of their success in the show ring, LA, and milk test is the work that my wife Maurime does
You can take some of the best genetics in the world but it takes work to help them achieve their potential
@Goat Whisperer amd @Southern by choice have nice animals too but their success in their first ever show, which happened to be one of the most competitive shows in the country, was as much about how well they care for their animals as much as the animals themselves @Goat Whisperer passion is so apparent to someone who has showed with her
I hope that we get to show with her for many years in the future


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I hope that we get to show with her for many years in the future


Me too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Me too


I told you it was a lot of fun
You have goats
Lots of Goat People 
Camping
Fair Food


----------



## OneFineAcre

I work for a bank
Some years ago an individual who worked for a bank was in a serious car accident
When he was out of work for a couple of weeks it was discovered that he was embezzling money 
So the FDIC decided that all bank employees  at a certain job grade had to take a week sabbatical where they were blocked from the banks network for a week
The thinking is if you are stealing it will show up while you are blocked from the network 
Been blocked since Friday


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had not stayed up on spraying round up so spent a day weed eating fences


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I want a sabbatical!  Ugh on weed-eating, but good on having the time!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So for various reasons my strand of electric wire to keep the goats from
Tearing up my fence was not up 
Fixed that today
Sadly Bella and Rosevelt got their first taste of electricity today


----------



## Bruce

PAID sabbatical? That wouldn't be bad. No money for a week, that would be bad!

It seems to be true, lots of the idiots in VT that have been caught embezzling were caught when they were out sick for a couple of days and someone else noticed "irregularities" when they were working with the checks, accounts receivable/payable, etc


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh - hope they remember and don't repeat their mistake!


----------



## Bruce

I doubt they would get the chance! Who is going to hire a convicted embezzler to do a job that even remotely involves handling money? One applied for a Clerk job at the PO, "surprisingly" they did not even get to the interview stage.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I want a sabbatical!  Ugh on weed-eating, but good on having the time!


Good news is I haven't been stealing


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wouldn't have thought so...no goat shows in prison, lol!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Good news is I haven't been stealing


That's nice


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have 4 weeks of vacation
It's good to have a week where I can't be expected to deal with an issue while I'm off


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Good news is I haven't been stealing



Did they tell you that? 
Were you wondering?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Mike CHS

I imagine you were ready for a break anyway.


----------



## Latestarter

OneFineAcre said:


> ...Sadly Bella and Rosevelt got their first taste of electricity today





frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhh - hope they remember and don't repeat their mistake!





Bruce said:


> I doubt they would get the chance! Who is going to hire a convicted embezzler to do a job that even remotely involves handling money? One applied for a Clerk job at the PO, "surprisingly" they did not even get to the interview stage.



I believe FEM's comment was regarding OFA's comment about his two goats finding/touching the electric fence rather than the embezzler getting another job


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Latestarter said:


> I believe FEM's comment was regarding OFA's comment about his two goats finding/touching the electric fence rather than the embezzler getting another job



Close… those are 2 of his pups


----------



## Latestarter

Oh gosh...   I knew that... Have goats on my mind of late... sorry I referred to your pups as goats OFA.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Oh gosh...   I knew that... Have goats on my mind of late... sorry I referred to your pups as goats OFA.



I won't tell them
They have learned the fence real
quick


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> I believe FEM's comment was regarding OFA's comment about his two goats finding/touching the electric fence rather than the embezzler getting another job


Um  Yeah I can see that. Glad to hear that OFA's NOT goats learned the first time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow
That week plus Veterans Day went by fast
Back at the grind tomorrow
I didn't get as much done as I wanted
But I did get a lot done
I let all of the pasture seed out and mowed all of it
I had fallen down on keeping my fence lines sprayed with round up and I have a lot of fence line so that was a half day of constant weed eating
I had let my strand of hot wire fall into disrepair and spent a half day on that
I spent 2 days cleaning my garage
It was really more than just cleaning my garage
When we moved here 2 years ago I just put everything in there
And then in May when we had our linear appraisal and it was raining all the time I cleared out a lot of stuff in our garage by putting it on the gazebo and a lot of stuff that could get wet in a spot in the yard
It was all still there
Place was like Sanford and Son ( you young folks may not get that reference )
So the garage cleaning involved 2 trips to the dump
And we can sit on the Gazebo again
Which came in handy today
We hosted the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association meeting
Had the place looking good
@Goat Whisperer  came to the meeting which was nice

It got into the 20s here last night and we had our first frozen water buckets

And this was a bonus this week
The power company had a tree crew trimming limbs on our road this week
We have a yard light that we pay for every month but there were so many limbs around it that we weren't getting much light 
Well we were in the house and the guy knocked on our door and asked if it was ok to come in our yard to clean up the service line
Well yes 
I got him to clean up a little extra too

Another update
We have an owl that is hanging out under the shelter we keep our hay under
Our milk stand is under there so there is usually some grain on the ground which I assume attracts field mice which our owl has found an easy meal
I think having a resident owl to control mice is so much cooler than a cat
But I promise you if you walk up out there and spook him you will pee your pants when he goes a foot over your head


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> But I promise you if you walk up out there and spook him you will pee your pants when he goes a foot over your head





This is a really great school project as well. 
It is fun to take the regurgitated pellets and go through them and see what the owls are eating. Of course you know mice but it is interesting to find what else.


----------



## babsbag

That is really cool about the owl. I hear owls here in the summer and a few years ago I had a Great Horned Owl courting a mate. I could hear him call and her answer but I never could see them.

Sounds like you got a lot done, time goes by so fast when you are busy.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is always nice to see things get done.  We have a Red Wing Hawk that I enjoy watching but not sure I will when we get chickens.


----------



## NH homesteader

We have a pair of owls.  They are so cool to watch.  Haven't been dive bombed yet though! Lol

And Mike no,  no you will not enjoy the hawk when you get chickens.  You will hate the hawk and the government protection it has!


----------



## OneFineAcre

He or She is a beautiful Barred Owl
Maurine got me the other day and said I needed to come see what was in the feeder on out milk stand
So there was this gross looking stuff in the feeder
So I scooped it out and could
see a claw
It was a crawfish and all that was left was one claw
And he or she is not really afraid of us


----------



## NH homesteader

Very cool.  That's what ours are too.  Also not afraid of us. 

Cell phone picture at night so poor quality but you get the idea.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool pic!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> It is always nice to see things get done.  We have a Red Wing Hawk that I enjoy watching but not sure I will when we get chickens.



Before our dogs came on the scene we lost several birds a week to hawks. It was awful. We had a very large poultry farm with 17 varieties. 250-300 free range birds.

LGD's= NO hawks.


----------



## Latestarter

You folks have your own personal mice and vermin eradication system and it involves a beautiful bird of prey! How awesome is that?! I've heard owls here at night calling in the distance but haven't seen any close by. I have seen a number of hawks/falcons around the property, but don't have chickens yet so no big deal yet. Mel was growling at an armadillo outside the back fence a week or so ago but I didn't have the .22 set up yet so he got a pass. Saw a possum crossing the road the other night on my return from dinner. Have heard coyotes just about every night on virtually all sides of me but only close once or twice and not so close that they got Mel fired up. We also have the big black vultures that circle but they haven't been real thick yet around me. Mel has been howling a few times of late... at what I have no idea... no fire trucks or any wildlife close that I was aware of. Much deeper than a coyote howl.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's really neat- we have a pair of Bald eagles that made a nest about half mile away from us- they've been there at least 10 years now. They fly over but so far haven't bothered any of our animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> That's really neat- we have a pair of Bald eagles that made a nest about half mile away from us- they've been there at least 10 years now. They fly over but so far haven't bothered any of our animals.



Bald Eagles mostly catch fish.  You must have a lake or good size pond nearby.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Bald Eagles mostly catch fish.  You must have a lake or good size pond nearby.



We back up to a creek and marsh land, we do see them pick fish out of the creek from time to time


----------



## TAH

I haven't seen any owls, Eagles on the other hand I see them everywhere. 

There is a pond in town and the eagles are always out there.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> .....
> 
> Mel has been howling a few times of late... at what I have no idea... no fire trucks or any wildlife close that I was aware of. Much deeper than a coyote howl.


Full moon tonight, that's what!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got a lot done on my sabbatical
Not everything I wanted to do but a lot

I've still got 7 days of vacation to take by the end of the year so I think I can get everything done between now and Christmas
Taking the Wed before Thanksgicing and the Friday after so a nice 5 day weekend

So we are kind of dry now
We haven't had a quarter inch of rain since we got that 8 inches during the hurricane
Kind of welcome here we have been so wet for so long it seems like
But Western NC and our mountains are in a drought and have some
Really bad fires burning

Shea got bred this week to Valiamt
She is our last to breed
We didn't breed any of our March kids
We may breed a couple in Feb but really don't like summer kidding

We are milk testing this weekend
I was really worried about the State Fair
You are late in lactation and you skip milking to get a full udder
And normally after the fair we go to once per day and dry off by the end of Dec so that's our goats calendar
But Maurine has been milking them all 3 times per day since the fair and all are doing pretty good
Maurine has put a lot of  work into this milk test and it has shown
It is really as much about management as it is about genetics
Opal's last test will be in Dec but all of the others will be in Jan

I don't take reservations but I have a wait list on a buckling from Zamia first choice or Clarabelle 2nd choice for the spring by a farm in NJ
$800 for Zamias or $700 for Clarabelles
That will buy some hay

Purchased 5 straws of semen from
Buttin Heads Farm at the state fair
Buttin Heads A Modest Proposal
He is one of Wedding Song's sons

ETA
Actually the money from Zamias buckling won't buy hay
It will almost pay for a buckling we are on the wait list for from a farm
In MD


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Did you get any straws out of the other buck I mentioned? Don't remember if you said you did. I can't wait to see your first AI babies! 

I'm really excited for y'all about the possibility of this buckling that will hopefully be born


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Did you get any straws out of the other buck I mentioned? Don't remember if you said you did. I can't wait to see your first AI babies!
> 
> I'm really excited for y'all about the possibility of this buckling that will hopefully be born


No on the semen for the other buck
Had a shortage of funds

The MD buckling she is a nice doe
So I guess we will see


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> It is really as much about management as it is about genetics



Absolutely!
I am amzed at how sometimes people complain about how their goat produces and then once you start asking about their protocol/management you kinda go  .

If the genetics are there  and the goat isn't producing then it is usually the human not the goat. 

Very glad you all are almost done and your first year went so great! I think milking for a few years definitely makes a difference in going on test because you know your animals and he management that works well for your goats!

Very exciting about the straws and future buck sales.
Very happy for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy milked 2.6 lbs
All of the mature does milked over 2 lbs except Ginger who did 1.9

The FF were about 1.5


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## OneFineAcre

We started 8 does on milk test many months ago and all 8 have earned milk stars in butter fat
Fat numbers on last test were crazy high 6.3 to 8.8 % 
Zamia and Cocoa joined Taffy with stars in volume
Taffy is at 784 lbs
Zamia at 712 lbs
And Coco at 692 lbs
Rosie Clara Belle and Ginger need  25lbs, 30 lbs and 40 lbs to hit their volume with 2 more tests (60 days) to go 
Ginger milked 1.9 lbs and Taffy 2.6 lbs on last test
Our girls are showing great longevity 
Our FF Opal and Shea made it for fat
Opal only has one more test and she can't make volume
But Shea has 2 tests and she still has a chance 
I got great goats
They are all already bred , flush, 3.5 on BC score 
Love Them


----------



## Ferguson K

Okay I need some clarification, my tired brain isn't letting me remember.

When you go on milk test, you have to test your entire herd and they have to all be within 45 days of each other? Right? Or can you add does in as they kid? We would like to test next year as we've got several new additions who already have their stars from previous years, but, I would like to continue to do milk test and appraisal on them. If this is the case it will be 2018 before they're all on the same schedule as I spread the does out across 3 kidding times. 

I don't want all 12 on at the same time (on test, I mean) but I will if I have to.

I have four I would like to put on test next year, but I can't do the entire herd. they're to spread out.


----------



## farmerjan

I am very interested in this milk testing of the goats.  I am a DHIA tester in Va but only have cow dairies on test.  I understand that you are on a 305 day lactation for records, right?  Same as cows,  but we consistently have cows freshening and going dry.  Except for a couple of dairies, that I don't test, but they have another tester; and they are seasonal;  all the cows freshen in Feb/Mar and go dry by Christmas.  Had one lady that tested her goats for a couple of months but she wanted to see what they were doing, no registered or purebreds or anything.  Then they moved so end of that.  So I am looking forward to hearing about the goats on test and the particulars of it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Okay I need some clarification, my tired brain isn't letting me remember.
> 
> When you go on milk test, you have to test your entire herd and they have to all be within 45 days of each other? Right? Or can you add does in as they kid? We would like to test next year as we've got several new additions who already have their stars from previous years, but, I would like to continue to do milk test and appraisal on them. If this is the case it will be 2018 before they're all on the same schedule as I spread the does out across 3 kidding times.
> 
> I don't want all 12 on at the same time (on test, I mean) but I will if I have to.
> 
> I have four I would like to put on test next year, but I can't do the entire herd. they're to spread out.



No, they don't have to be within 45 days of each other, you can add as they kid.
You have to start the test on the doe within so many days of freshening, that may be the 45 days, but I'm not sure.
My wife knows all of that.

We self report.  You have to have a "validation" test by another certified tester within a certain range of the lactation cycle.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I am very interested in this milk testing of the goats.  I am a DHIA tester in Va but only have cow dairies on test.  I understand that you are on a 305 day lactation for records, right?  Same as cows,  but we consistently have cows freshening and going dry.  Except for a couple of dairies, that I don't test, but they have another tester; and they are seasonal;  all the cows freshen in Feb/Mar and go dry by Christmas.  Had one lady that tested her goats for a couple of months but she wanted to see what they were doing, no registered or purebreds or anything.  Then they moved so end of that.  So I am looking forward to hearing about the goats on test and the particulars of it.



yes it's 305 days.
Our does freshened from the last week of Feb to I think the first week of April
the doe who freshened in Feb will hit her 305 day mark in Dec and the other does will in Jan.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds pretty much the same as what we have.  If an owner wants they can do what we call owner sampler, and there is no verification but they send in samples, milk weights etc.  If you have registered cows you have to be on an approved plan for the milk weights, etc to be considered as part of her official records.  Most farms test once a month, but there are different plans so to speak.  Have one registered farm that tests every other month but they test 2 consecutive  milkings and that is allowed by the Holstein assoc..  Most test once a month, with morning test one month, evening the next to give a more even test of milk produced. Computers take into account the milking times that are reported and figure the production.  I take a milk sample from every cow and it is analyzed for butterfat, protein and scc.  A few still test 2 consecutive milkings every month.
  In order for the tests to count towards her official record, they have to be tested within 65 days of freshening.  If there are any questions about a cow's production, they can send another tester to do a "validation" type test and they will come on a surprise basis.  Used to be we didn't have to let the dairy know we were coming until after they were done with the previous milking, like a surprise test, but nowadays it is easier to co-ordinated schedules as there are so many things going on like vet checks, and feed changes and different milkers and days off, and so they relaxed the rules to make it easier on everyone.  Farmers know about what time of the month the tester is due so it's not a big deal.  We get to know the farmers and their routines.  If there is a question of any kind of cheating to make a cow's record better than she is, then as a tester we just quietly ask the assoc to do a surprise verification test and it is done as an anonymous test by a different tester. Doesn't happen but once in a blue moon but used to be there was some questionable stuff going on years ago.  Most every farmer I know is honest about production.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Sounds pretty much the same as what we have.  If an owner wants they can do what we call owner sampler, and there is no verification but they send in samples, milk weights etc.  If you have registered cows you have to be on an approved plan for the milk weights, etc to be considered as part of her official records.  Most farms test once a month, but there are different plans so to speak.  Have one registered farm that tests every other month but they test 2 consecutive  milkings and that is allowed by the Holstein assoc..  Most test once a month, with morning test one month, evening the next to give a more even test of milk produced. Computers take into account the milking times that are reported and figure the production.  I take a milk sample from every cow and it is analyzed for butterfat, protein and scc.  A few still test 2 consecutive milkings every month.
> In order for the tests to count towards her official record, they have to be tested within 65 days of freshening.  If there are any questions about a cow's production, they can send another tester to do a "validation" type test and they will come on a surprise basis.  Used to be we didn't have to let the dairy know we were coming until after they were done with the previous milking, like a surprise test, but nowadays it is easier to co-ordinated schedules as there are so many things going on like vet checks, and feed changes and different milkers and days off, and so they relaxed the rules to make it easier on everyone.  Farmers know about what time of the month the tester is due so it's not a big deal.  We get to know the farmers and their routines.  If there is a question of any kind of cheating to make a cow's record better than she is, then as a tester we just quietly ask the assoc to do a surprise verification test and it is done as an anonymous test by a different tester. Doesn't happen but once in a blue moon but used to be there was some questionable stuff going on years ago.  Most every farmer I know is honest about production.



Owner Sampler is what it is called with ADGA too.  We do 2 consecutive milkings once per month.  To do owner sampling you do have to be a certified tester which my wife is.

You have to start within so many days of freshening, I'm not sure off the top of my head what it is.

You have to do your validation test within a certain time frame.  A lot of people will do their validation test at shows that have a one day milk test.  We didn't do ours that way because ours tend not to perform as well when we take them to a show.

Now with owner sampling, you are not eligible for certain recognitions.  You can't be a Top 10 milker, and you can't get the SG (Superior Genetics) designation.

With owner sampling with a verification test you can get the *M designation and AR (Advanced Registry)

Our Veterinarian who raises Toggenburgs wants my wife to do his testing for him next year.  We live about 25 miles.  He doesn't want to do owner sampling and wants to be eligible for the SG designation.

Really, I think it is more about giving you the information on what your bucks are doing for you.  See how a dam peforms and then her daughters from different bucks.

This is our first year so, it may not tell us much.  For example, Taffy and Cocoa are doing substantially better than their dam.  But, she is 7 years old and they are 4 and 5.  So, is it their sire or the fact that Ginger maybe a little past prime and they are in their prime?


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I told @SheepGirl  before you know it you had Middle School dances and iPhone upgrades 
I'm living that now
Theme was 50's Sock Hop
The look suits her


----------



## luvmypets

Love it !

I wasn't a big fan of dances though, basically just walking in circles trying to find someone to talk to and boy/girl drama. Then again I wasn't the most social person lol. I love how I'm talking like done with school or something when middle school was just a few years ago for me


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Love it !
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of dances though, basically just walking in circles trying to find someone to talk to and boy/girl drama. Then again I wasn't the most social person lol. I love how I'm talking like done with school or something when middle school was just a few years ago for me


Me too! My youngest was in middle school only 9 years ago 
That didn't make me feel  really


----------



## Southern by choice

Too sweet!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Precious!


----------



## Ferguson K

How sweet!


----------



## Latestarter

She definitely captured the look! Very nice!


----------



## babsbag

What a cutie. Reminds me of the Lavern and Shirley TV show.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very neat!  My DD has junior prom this year.....where did the time go!


----------



## Baymule

Just wait until you give her away to that special young man and they gift you with grandbabies!


----------



## TAH

Very cute


----------



## OneFineAcre

Next milk test coming up soon
All I can say is WOW
The mature does are all still milking a little +\- 2 lbs ( 1 quart ) at 9 months
#showmethemilk


----------



## OneFineAcre

Jupiter ( Zamia X Big Brown) had a date today with a nice local LTE doe


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ooooohhhhh 

Are you getting a kid back?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ooooohhhhh
> 
> Are you getting a kid back?


No deal on that
Bucks need star milkers from does from multiple herds 
Looking ahead


----------



## OneFineAcre

My 12 year old just confided in me that she pierced a 2 nd hole in one of her ears
She did it herself with a needle and put an earring in it
I made her clean it up with peroxide and put a gold earring in it
Her mother was dead set against her having a second piercing
@SheepGirl thus is what I was telling you about
I didn't tell her mom when she dropped an F Bomb a while back
That paid off she hasn't done it again


----------



## Southern by choice

Why would you tell her to put an earring in it if mom already said no and she did it anyway? *You *are gonna be in so much trouble! 

As a mom/wife if DH did that he'd be in more trouble than my kid!


----------



## OneFineAcre

She already had an earring in it
It was cheap and would have gotten infected
I told her to put a gold one in that was sanitized


----------



## Southern by choice

I am thinking this right now-


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't have near the energy against the 2nd hole as her mom does
And I have to admit I have a little bit of admiration for her for doing it herself


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow...  She's a tough kid! I've had other people pierce my ears with a needle (Yay high school)  but doing it yourself? Wow


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL many years ago our friends daughter (age 12) decided to pierce her belly button despite her parents forbidding it.  
They were furious, she wuldn't take it out and so they left her to her own devices. She ended up a week later at the Doctors office with an infected belly button... Dr told her how stupid she was and she should listen to her parents... it was painful and awful. 
She never did that again and they took her allowance away to pay for the drs bills!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I am thinking this right now-
> View attachment 25141


Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes 
And Yes


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> Wow...  She's a tough kid! I've had other people pierce my ears with a needle (Yay high school)  but doing it yourself? Wow


I know right


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Girls!  I work with high school kids in a college prep type program.  Some years ago we caught two of our girls piercing each other's belly buttons in the bathroom.... YIKES!   Anywhere but the bathroom, please!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No way I would have been able to get away with anything like that. I knew better!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I don't think I have to worry about this with my DD- she does not like needles and absolutely does not what any piercings!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I will never forget the day I showed up at home (I was 18 but still in high school) with my nose pierced...  That did NOT go over well! 

So...  How'd this go over with  your wife anyway?


----------



## luvmypets

My dad has promised if I get any other piercings he will personally take them out. I was allowed to get a basic ear piercing in 6th grade, but other than that no more !


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Girls!  I work with high school kids in a college prep type program.  Some years ago we caught two of our girls piercing each other's belly buttons in the bathroom.... YIKES!   Anywhere but the bathroom, please!



Right! Do it in class so everyone can watch!! 



Southern by choice said:


> I am thinking this right now-
> View attachment 25141



Um, #1 is mostly correct. Change "when she knows she is right" to "when she knows she is right (but may not be)"  Best to shut up when she says "FINE" even if you know she is wrong.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Right! Do it in class so everyone can watch!!


Show and tell!

But, how about somebody's house?  Or a study room? Or a car?  Or ANYwhere other than a germ infested bathroom ... ugh!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well he is not back on so I am thinking.....

There is probably a "discussion" taking place! 

Poor OFA!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> My 12 year old just confided in me that she pierced a 2 nd hole in one of her ears
> She did it herself with a needle and put an earring in it
> I made her clean it up with peroxide and put a gold earring in it
> Her mother was dead set against her having a second piercing
> @SheepGirl thus is what I was telling you about
> I didn't tell her mom when she dropped an F Bomb a while back
> That paid off she hasn't done it again



Daddy's girl.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> Daddy's girl.



ya think


----------



## Latestarter

My thoughts are the more you protest and try to stop them from growing up and gaining "self" and independence, the more troubles you'll encounter down the road. Having multiple ear piercings is not in the same caliber as nose, cheek, lip, tongue, eye brows, nipples (yes, I have a daughter) and other places I'll just not mention... At least she let you know so you could look out for her welfare and health. You just have to protect them as best you can, even if that's sometimes from their own mistakes/undertakings... Hope Mom doesn't go too ballistic... on either of you.


----------



## babsbag

I can't even imagine doing my own ears. She must have really really wanted this extra piercing. I have pierced ears but hadn't worn earrings on a regular basis for years and one of the holes closed in. I really wanted to wear earrings so I froze my ear and stuck a sterilized needle through the hole. OUCH!!!!  

I wear earrings all the time now, don't want to do that again.


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> My thoughts are the more you protest and try to stop them from growing up and gaining "self" and independence, the more troubles you'll encounter down the road.


Setting boundaries and expecting your child to obey them is not stopping them from growing up and honestly I have seen just the opposite of what you are saying. Every kid at 12 thinks they are grown up but that is why we are the parents we know they are not grown up or mature enough to make many decisions they think they are capable of. For many 12 is the age when things can go very downhill.

In OFA's case this is actually a little more funny IMO because we have met his daughter and the fam. *Good people, good kid. *
Rachel is a darling & a hoot- that is a daddy's girl!


----------



## Baymule

No word yet.......did OFA survive the night??


----------



## NH homesteader

I've taught 6th grade.  I know a lot about  12 year old kids! Lol,  I actually loved that age.  Haven't parented one yet but I've seen what happens with various styles. 

I think it's funny when good kids do things like this. Maybe not so funny for OFA haha


----------



## OneFineAcre

Why would I be in trouble 
I didn't do anything


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Milk test next week
Everybody is still going strong except Ginger
She was under the weather earlier this week
She's better now but her milk dropped way off
Hoping we can coax her back up
She needs 40 lbs on volume but will have another test in Jan


----------



## Southern by choice

Sounds like she'll make it. That is only about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs day... depending on when in January.

Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor girl. Hoping she meets the goal.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Sounds like she'll make it. That is only about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs day... depending on when in January.
> 
> Glad she is feeling better.


Actually she doesn't need that much
The 40 lbs was in Nov with 2 tests left
If she milks a pound next week that will be great
All of the other mature does are hanging close to 2 lbs
We've never milked ours this long
Usually after fair we start drying off
We are going to have to dry them quick in Jan


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm still giggling about your daughter. She's at that age now where she's either going to rebel hard or stay straight. There's no in between.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> Why would I be in trouble
> I didn't do anything



Harboring a criminal is "not doing anything wrong"?
Aiding and abetting is "not doing anything wrong"?



Just messing with you OFA. Somehow I lucked out. I think the worst thing either of my girls (now 21 & 23) was DD2 deciding to cut her own bangs when she was in grammar school. Came home from work and she was wearing a hat or bandana, I don't recall. Something she NEVER did. Apparently it was sort of like leveling a table by cutting a little off this leg, then that one then another one. Her hair grew back.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Harboring a criminal is "not doing anything wrong"?
> Aiding and abetting is "not doing anything wrong"?
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing with you OFA. Somehow I lucked out. I think the worst thing either of my girls (now 21 & 23) was DD2 deciding to cut her own bangs when she was in grammar school. Came home from work and she was wearing a hat or bandana, I don't recall. Something she NEVER did. Apparently it was sort of like leveling a table by cutting a little off this leg, then that one then another one. Her hair grew back.



Oh we had a hair cutting incident when she was 5
A bad one 
I was watching a movie when Mom was at work
I actually took her to Great Clips and begged them to fix it
She left with a mullet


----------



## Bruce

And you both are still alive?? Your wife is very forgiving


----------



## OneFineAcre

I forgot
We are getting ultra sounds for all of the does tomorrow afternoon 
I'll get pics


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

Ultrasounds are fun! Iused to see them when I worked for a man who raced horses. Always exciting.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Excited to see the pics!

Wish I could get an ultrasound on Leah. And Lucy. And Ruth. They are already huge. 
Leah is going to have another litter. 

Any particular reason why you are doing this? Or do you just not like guessing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our vet is coming tomorrow to ultra sound our goats
For Free 
Our vet likes us
Or he just likes to be the vet for the best Nigerian Herd in NC


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I'm still giggling about your daughter. She's at that age now where she's either going to rebel hard or stay straight. There's no in between.


Yeah 
Not feeling to good about that


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Our vet is coming tomorrow to ultra sound our goats
> For Free
> Our vet likes us
> Or he just likes to be the vet for the best Nigerian Herd in NC


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait to see the ultrasounds! 

When I was about that age I decided I wanted bangs and I cut them myself. My mom freaked out and brought me to the hair salon who said I did a great job on them  I've done them myself ever since lol. I cut my own hair as well.  
The biggest issue I have ever had was I was way at fault in trusting my best friends older sister to do a makeover on me Summer before sixth grade.... she plucked my eye brows for the first time and she plucked the front half inch of them leaving me with little to no eye brows. it was awful. Took my mom a week to notice what was wrong tho haha. She sat me down and asked what was wrong because I looked confused or worried all the time  that's when she realized I had no eye brows  that years pictures were "awesome" and the first year mom let me wear makeup out of the house with eyebrow pencil


----------



## Latestarter

OMG... we've gone from discussing milk test to girls glamour/makeup history...


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You might just get used to it OFA!!! You are about to be 'sitting pretty' in the middle of it since you have a daughter....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> OMG... we've gone from discussing milk test to girls glamour/makeup history...



My journal goes in many directions


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger Shea Cicoa and Taffy were not far enough along to tell
Clara Belle didn't settle the first breeding he thinks she is pregnant
All of the others are bred
Cookie he only thinks she has one
The others he could see at least 2
His machine is old so we can't get pics
But he is getting a new $11k machine in 2 weeks and said he'd like to come back when he does


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

So with Roaie the brown and white spotted doe vet said he was going to go out on a limb and say she was having 2
But it might be 1 or it
could be 3 
But definitely pregnant


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!


----------



## Southern by choice

Seems lot lots of folks are having ultrasound done this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

First off it's really cold
16 degrees tonight and the high tomorrow is only 35
That's cold for NC in Dec

Milk test was today
Gimger recovered nicely she milked 1.8 lbs
Clarabelle 2.1 and Rosie 2.0 
So those 3 have all made their star for volume now
Taffy did 2.1 and Zamia 2.0
Cocoa dropped to 1.6
The FF Shea was 1.6 and Opal
Just over 1 lb
Opal is finished all the others we will test once more


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Seems lot lots of folks are having ultrasound done this year.



I thougjt about this today
Several people we know have bought there own ultra sound machines this year

We hadn't planned on doing ultrasounds
Dairy One can do pregnancy tests on your milk samples
But Mairine was talking to Cole and he offered to do it for no charge
Can't turn that down


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We can usually tell pretty soon if they took. 
I'd just like a guesstimate on how many with the goats that tend to have 4-5 kids. You always have a risk on a kid "hiding"...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> We can usually tell pretty soon if they took.
> I'd just like a guesstimate on how many with the goats that tend to have 4-5 kids. You always have a risk on a kid "hiding"...



Our theory has been if she doesn't come back in heat she is pregnant
That's worked well
How many she is having hasn't been relevant
Just find out when it happens
Besides all of these people buying ultrasounds I doubt they can tell how many


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The folks who we have talked to seem pretty happy about it, but I'd imagine after dropping big $$$ on one you should be happy.

We are considering having a few ultrasounded. 

We have always done the "wait and see" but again we have a few that have lots of kids. 

I do think you can tell approximately how many they will have, same with getting a dog ultrasounded to get an idea on how many pups she will have. But I think you need to know what you're doing to distinguish what are kids and what aren't.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> The folks who we have talked to seem pretty happy about it, but I'd imagine after dropping big $$$ on one you should be happy.
> 
> We are considering having a few ultrasounded.
> 
> We have always done the "wait and see" but again we have a few that have lots of kids.
> 
> I do think you can tell approximately how many they will have, same with getting a dog ultrasounded to get an idea on how many pups she will have. But I think you need to know what you're doing to distinguish what are kids and what aren't.


So what do you do if she has " lots of kids" ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note
Maurine just commented about why she never has hot flashes when she is milking goats when it's 29
Degrees outside
Thoughts ?


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> On another note
> Maurine just commented about why she never has hot flashes when she is milking goats when it's 29
> Degrees outside
> Thoughts ?




Those aren't called "Hot Flashes"  

Those are called POWER SURGES!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> So what do you do if she has " lots of kids" ?


 
put 'em up for adoption?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You nut! LOL  


Be better prepared. Have our vets "on call".
Have arrangements for possible C-section.
The year when Leah had complications we had already talked to our vet beforehand, it really helped (the vet) when I had to make that emergency call. Our one (mobile) vet tried to work in our area when the doe was most likely to kid. 

Having a general idea is better than say "she's real big and will probably have a bunch of kids". But, I won't be buying an ultrasound machine anytime soon. 

No clue on the hotflashes, I have to go with Bay's suggestion


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You nut! LOL
> 
> 
> Be better prepared. Have our vets "on call".
> Have arrangements for possible C-section.
> The year when Leah had complications we had already talked to our vet beforehand, it really helped (the vet) when I had to make that emergency call. Our one (mobile) vet tried to work in our area when the doe was most likely to kid.
> 
> Having a general idea is better than say "she's real big and will probably have a bunch of kids". But, I won't be buying an ultrasound machine anytime soon.
> 
> No clue on the hotflashes, I have to go with Bay's suggestion


We'll knock on wood we've never needed a vet assistance 
I don't see how knowing there are 2 or 3 helps
They position themselves in the last day or two
We've had the worst position so far with 2
We've had 2 sets of 4 and I don't know what difference it would have made if we had known


----------



## frustratedearthmother

When I bred a LOT of Pygmies, my vet who was my best friend would ultrasound for a greatly reduced price, like $5 a goat.  More than two gave us reason to pause... but a big ol' single was even more terrifying!   Always happens with a FF, right?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

What would you feel like if your goat has the possibility of having 4,5, or 6 kids AND have had to call a vet for assistance? 

Quite a few thought the doe was done kidding but ended up with a dead kid, raging infection in the doe, and sometimes the does life.

I'm the type who likes to know… differences in opinion/type/thoughts.

Same way I can help necropsy my favorite animal. Most couldn't even wrap their head around that thought.

@frustratedearthmother you brought up a good point. Singles.
If I have a doe that looks good in BCS but is likely to have a single she gets no grain (or very little) until kidding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

State Fair of Texas quite a few years ago a friends goat was in labor and needed assistance.  I've had a lot of experience pulling kids so when the fair vet was going to be delayed - I got pressed in to action.  First kid had its head turned back...ugh.  I hate that position, but I got the kid out.  It was tiny.  Gulp!  Second kid was trying to come out sideways, third kid was breech. Doe quit pushing and most thought she was finished.  

I wanted to go back in and do a quick sweep.  Her owners, my friends, insisted she was finished and I should just let her rest.  It was their doe, so I stepped back.  Doe just didn't look right to me.  After a while, I told my friend I needed to check again.  In front of about 200 spectators and the fair vet who had finally made it over - I went back in.  The doe was tired - she had no more push left in her - so I pulled the last two babies.  The fourth baby was weak, and despite all efforts it died.  The fifth was not fully formed and stillborn. 

It sure would have been nice to have known how many were in there.  If I'd known - I wouldn't have waited so long before going back in.  I don't think that doe would ever have delivered the last two - she was just too tired and had already had tooo much trauma.


----------



## Ferguson K

Poor doe .


----------



## Green Acres Farm

frustratedearthmother said:


> State Fair of Texas quite a few years ago a friends goat was in labor and needed assistance.  I've had a lot of experience pulling kids so when the fair vet was going to be delayed - I got pressed in to action.  First kid had its head turned back...ugh.  I hate that position, but I got the kid out.  It was tiny.  Gulp!  Second kid was trying to come out sideways, third kid was breech. Doe quit pushing and most thought she was finished.
> 
> I wanted to go back in and do a quick sweep.  Her owners, my friends, insisted she was finished and I should just let her rest.  It was their doe, so I stepped back.  Doe just didn't look right to me.  After a while, I told my friend I needed to check again.  In front of about 200 spectators and the fair vet who had finally made it over - I went back in.  The doe was tired - she had no more push left in her - so I pulled the last two babies.  The fourth baby was weak, and despite all efforts it died.  The fifth was not fully formed and stillborn.
> 
> It sure would have been nice to have known how many were in there.  If I'd known - I wouldn't have waited so long before going back in.  I don't think that doe would ever have delivered the last two - she was just too tired and had already had tooo much trauma.


Was the doe okay?


----------



## Baymule

I didn't know that goats can have litters. I know there are a couple breeds of sheep that have litters, but didn't know that about goats. It that rather common?


----------



## babsbag

It is fairly common in Nigis and maybe Pygmies; not sure about that. Standard sized goats can have them too but twins is almost a given, triplets on occasion and more than that, seldom.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It depends.

Don't know much about Pygmy goats, but with some NDs is can be.

My one doe in particular (ND) comes from large litters. Her dam was a quad. She was a triplet. She kidded twice so far- a set of quads and a set of quints. I know a few folks that had litters of 6, @Hens and Roos is one of them 

A ND breeder in KY had a doe that had 7 kids.

Personally I'm happy with twins. Big litters are scary.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The doe recovered.  That many is really unusual for pygmies - twins and trips being most common.  Most I've had were quads and the fourth had to be bottle fed cuz mama rejected it.  Don't think she could have raised four anyway...

But, I once sold a bred pygmy cross doe that had six after I sold her and five of those survived!


----------



## TAH

I love twins! 
My doe has kidded twice both times twins with no assistance


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just had a feeling yesterday of just being happy and content with my life, family and home
It feels good

A friend came by tonight to buy some milk
She has a litter of Akbash pups
She was talking about issues she had and I realized she shouldn't be breeding dogs
Her biggest issue from what I can tell is she doesn't kiss every single
One on their fore head every day
So glad I make time to do that


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ditto on both. Some (many) aught not breed dogs. When you have dog after dog that "doesn't work out" or can't be trusted until 2+ AND still can't 100% trust the dog… you shouldn't be breeding. 

Giving smooches has a big role


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> Just had a feeling yesterday of just being happy and content with my life, family and home
> It feels good



Not much more you can ask for! 



OneFineAcre said:


> Her biggest issue from what I can tell is she doesn't kiss every single
> One on their fore head every day
> So glad I make time to do that



I can't imagine anyone NOT doing that!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have great dogs
Love them all


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got off that spinning wheel called 'Life' a few yrs back and just be content with what I had, where I was at, and who I was....have never regretted it a single moment since...in fact, wish I'd decided it sooner....Good feeling isn't it OFA?


----------



## Bruce

I don't kiss Merlin on the forehead every night. But I do go out to say goodnight and give him ear scrubs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well serenity didn't last long
Maurine ran in the house and said Bella and Angel were fighting over something one of them had killed
Goats are all freaked out
She had shut Bella in one of the stalls

I get out there and Angel is enjoying her rabbit she had caught
Angel is a rabbit killing machine 

Looks like all are ok


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bella is calm shut up in the stall
Angel is savorimg every morsel of the bunny
I mean she is really enjoying that rabbit


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad they are okay!

Maybe Bella was the one that caught it and Angle took it LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Life on the farm, lol.  From zero to 100 in 1.4 seconds!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yesterday the chickens and goats were screaming their heads off , dogs going ballistic. Couldn't pinpoint it.

Found a drowned chick (water trough) in the area they were blabbering in yesterday evening. 

Funny how they try and tell you things.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah tell me about it.  Last year when I looked out the window and everyone was freaking out, there was a huge buck under the apple tree.  On the last  day of rifle season.  My freezer was soon full!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hate ya lost the chick....but, it would sure help sometimes to be a Dolittle and be able to communicate with them....tho sometimes it might be Good to not be able to Hear what they might be saying....a Catch 22...


----------



## OneFineAcre

A friend of ours had some feeder pigs for sale.  They are 3/4 Duroc, 1/4 Berkshire.
We went to get 2 of them, and she only had one left that was the runt of the litter, so she gave him to us.
He is about 35 lbs and the other 2 about 50 lbs.


----------



## NH homesteader

Good looking pigs,  good breeds to get too!


----------



## Ferguson K

Cattle and pigs! You're moving up!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Cattle and pigs! You're moving up!



Well, getting the steers from the in laws kind of sparked this.
We had always planned to build a pig pen on the back of the property, but never got around to it.
But, figure since the steers were going to be in that front field might as well run the pigs with them.

There is already a strand of hot wire, although I wish it was a little lower.  I may have to run another, but that will be easy.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool!


----------



## Baymule

Good looking pigs!


----------



## Ferguson K

You'll  LOVE the taste.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine got them home after dark last night so we put them in our nursery pen.
Moved them to the field today.  They seem to like their new environment.

Maurine is going out to her dad's tomorrow.  I think we are getting the steers on Thursday.

Need to get a proper feeder


----------



## Mike CHS

That shelter isn't going to fit for long.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Good looking pigs!



I like red pigs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That shelter isn't going to fit for long.



Are you talking about the doghouse?

They were in a small pen last night.

They have a 10 x 12 carport in the big field.


----------



## Bruce

That should fit 3 pigs of any size!

Must be you don't have many rocks at your place, not with all those wooden posts in your fence.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> That should fit 3 pigs of any size!
> 
> Must be you don't have many rocks at your place, not with all those wooden posts in your fence.



Not a lot of rock here on our property.  There are in places in this part of the county.
They are running a big storm drain a few miles from here and you should see the rock they are pulling up.
I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## TAH

Nice pigs!! 
You sure are moving up on the farming!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love to see anyone getting more involved with meat animals! Grats on the pigs. 
So is Rachel okay with actually eating the pigs? 

Red pigs look so cool, I love the Hereford pigs and cows. 

Are you going to use hog rings on them? 
I bet they'll love all that delicious goat milk


----------



## NH homesteader

Mine LOVE whey! It's nice to have a variety of animals isn't it? 

I don't know about Cattle,  but I've always been told pigs shouldn't live with  other animals.  I'm interested to hear how it works for you. I've stuck with pigs with pigs!


----------



## farmerjan

The only problem that you will definitely encounter with the pigs running with the cattle is the pigs are going to do a number on destroying the pasture for the cattle to graze unless you ring them.  They will naturally dig, as it is their nature to root, and not only will it hurt the sod, it will make the pasture very uneven and have holes and hollows where they dig and make places to have dust spots and wallows. 
Your field looks pretty nice, well sodded and mowed and they will do a number on that.  If you put rings in their noses they will do minimal digging and do more grazing.  We have had hogs and cattle do well together and have had problems with others put together.  Be careful that the steers don't run the pigs too much as they are quite a bit smaller.  Mostly we have had mature hogs with the cattle.  You will find that they probably will not share the carport  and the steers can get kicky with the smaller pigs near their legs. And you might get lucky and they will blend well.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love to see anyone getting more involved with meat animals! Grats on the pigs.
> So is Rachel okay with actually eating the pigs?
> 
> Red pigs look so cool, I love the Hereford pigs and cows.
> 
> Are you going to use hog rings on them?
> I bet they'll love all that delicious goat milk



Rachel knows the deal of course she keeps talking about that little one
It doesn't seem to make sense for us to get into breeding pigs
And by my calculations I don't think it is much cheaper than the grocery store
But we have partnered with my FIL before on some pigs and it is so much better than commercial pork
And you can finish them to where you like
And the place we take them the sausage particularly is so much better
I think the deal with the in laws with the steer, we have a much better deal when you figure the value of the steers if they were to just sell them (opportunity cost) we are going to feed the pigs and give them one


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> The only problem that you will definitely encounter with the pigs running with the cattle is the pigs are going to do a number on destroying the pasture for the cattle to graze unless you ring them.  They will naturally dig, as it is their nature to root, and not only will it hurt the sod, it will make the pasture very uneven and have holes and hollows where they dig and make places to have dust spots and wallows.
> Your field looks pretty nice, well sodded and mowed and they will do a number on that.  If you put rings in their noses they will do minimal digging and do more grazing.  We have had hogs and cattle do well together and have had problems with others put together.  Be careful that the steers don't run the pigs too much as they are quite a bit smaller.  Mostly we have had mature hogs with the cattle.  You will find that they probably will not share the carport  and the steers can get kicky with the smaller pigs near their legs. And you might get lucky and they will blend well.....



The pigs and steers will both be gone around the end of March
I can grade and re-seed as needed
Basically a temporary feed lot


----------



## NH homesteader

Homegrown pork is a different world from grocery store pork!


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> Homegrown pork is a different world from grocery store pork!



There is no comparison
Even if it is a commercial type breed 
It is so much better


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Some good friends of ours have been raising feeder pigs annually for the last few years. They always give us some of the meat and it is fantastic. Not a huge pork fan but their meat was awesome. I cooked up some bacon from them a month or so ago and it was to die for  

I'd love to raise a few feeders, just don't have space to keep them away from the other animals. 

So OFA are you going to do a few meat wethers too?


----------



## NH homesteader

I never liked pork until I raised my own.  Now I love it! They're fun to raise too.  And easy! I just love pigs.


----------



## Ferguson K

They are lovely pigs. I've always been a sucker for red pigs .


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Some good friends of ours have been raising feeder pigs annually for the last few years. They always give us some of the meat and it is fantastic. Not a huge pork fan but their meat was awesome. I cooked up some bacon from them a month or so ago and it was to die for
> 
> I'd love to raise a few feeders, just don't have space to keep them away from the other animals.
> 
> So OFA are you going to do a few meat wethers too?


You could raise a couple of feeder pigs humanely in a 20 X 20 pen
The pigs we got there were 4 weanlings and a sow that was close to farrowing in about half that space with no shelter 

Our pigs are going to have a great life ( although a short one ) with just one bad day


----------



## NH homesteader

No shelter? Wow...


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> No shelter? Wow...



Not how I would do things but they were healthy 
They do have some lice which isn't surprising 
My wife worked on a commercial hog farm 
These pigs are about 12 weeks old and around 50 lbs

She said inside they would weigh that at 8 weeks old
I really don't know about the sow getting ready to farrow
I guess the ones that make it will be tough


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow. Can't believe they didn't have shelter. Your guys are going to live the life of luxury!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wow. Can't believe they didn't have shelter. Your guys are going to live the life of luxury!


Happy pigs make tasty pork


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep 
It does feel good to know how they were raised and that they had a good life. 
We have a Kiko/lamancha wether that is getting sold on Friday for someone's Christmas dinner. It's going to be a bit hard to send him off but I'm happy with the life he had, but happy he can feed a family.


----------



## NH homesteader

That's why I  don't want to sell piglets.  Too many people don't understand that pigs are smart,  fun, and need to be taken care of like any other animal. But I digress...  I'm glad your pigs will have a happy rest of their lives.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Happy Pigs


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Happy pigs under a shelter


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Happy pigs under a shelter


Yep
Under a shelter 

We are actually really digging the pigs


----------



## NH homesteader

Aren't they awesome?!?

Mine are super awesome until I accidentally feed the goats first and they SCREAM at me for 10 minutes because apparently they will promptly starve to death if I don't get moving. No they don't live together,  they hate each other through their respective fences.  

You know you're already breeding goats,  might as well breed a few pigs too right?


----------



## Ferguson K

They're looking spoiled already. You're going to love them.


----------



## Baymule

We raised 3 pigs last winter and took to slaughter in March. That's the smartest way to raise pigs. NO flies. NO smell. It looks like 1 pig lasts us awhile, so  we're skipping this winter, but will raise pigs again next winter!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> We raised 3 pigs last winter and took to slaughter in March. That's the smartest way to raise pigs. NO flies. NO smell. It looks like 1 pig lasts us awhile, so  we're skipping this winter, but will raise pigs again next winter!



Yeah
We thought that out


----------



## Bruce

If you can raise your own pork for the same price as what you would pay at the grocery store, I would say you are 100% ahead.


----------



## TAH

It really does make a difference knowing how the animals is raised!
I can see those pigs are happy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got a letter from ADGA the other day.


----------



## Ferguson K

That's awesome!


----------



## Latestarter

congrats on the pigs and the championship.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to Go OFA!!.... very Deserving!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome - Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the letter and the piggies! I have wanted to raise one or two for us and our families as well as chickens and other meats. I know my family has already said they would go in on the cost of feed for the meat animals and help with the processing labor and or fees.


----------



## TAH




----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesomeness


----------



## OneFineAcre

We really need some doelings from Zamia and Clarabelle


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the certificate.  I know that any of the dairy farmers that I test for are very thrilled when a cow gets to the"equivalent" level  when they are classified in their breed. And once they go excellent and reach a certain age they cannot be dropped to a lower score so it becomes a permanent score.  Have one that has a cow that went 96 excellent , the highest of any living cow at present, and is out of a family of 7 generations of excellent cows.  
Hope that you get some doelings and can carry on that great bloodline...


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Congrats on the certificate.  I know that any of the dairy farmers that I test for are very thrilled when a cow gets to the"equivalent" level  when they are classified in their breed. And once they go excellent and reach a certain age they cannot be dropped to a lower score so it becomes a permanent score.  Have one that has a cow that went 96 excellent , the highest of any living cow at present, and is out of a family of 7 generations of excellent cows.
> Hope that you get some doelings and can carry on that great bloodline...


Thanks
We have not been fortunate with doelings from them but we have tried to capitalize  on Zamia by breeding her sons to our other does


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> That's awesome!



You follow our FB page
I just realized that


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on the Permanent Championship, that is definitely something to be proud of.  Thinking pink for this year's kids.  

Your pigs are adorable. I raised mine in the summer/fall as I wanted all the wasted fruit and garden vegetables. Also milk, whey, eggs, and about 25-30 lbs a day of lunch room scraps from the school where I worked. Those pigs ate some of the most expensive snacks ever...Trader Joe granola bars, and string cheese, to name a few. The parents would have been horrified to see what their children threw away put my pigs were in "hog heaven".  

It's cute how they stick together.


----------



## Bruce

One kid's trash is some pig's treasure!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, my FIL is 88 years old and is having some issues, not bad mostly some arthritis in his hands.
So, we are going to take what was 2, but is now going to be 3 steers to our house to feed out for slaughter. Schedule is dependent upon when FIL's truck is fixed.

Maurine and Rachel spent all day out there yesterday making an inventory on the what's on the farm, to try to come up with a plan going forward.

The good news is that Maurine said the cows look really good.  There was only one that was in "poor" conditions and FIL had shut her in a pen to feed extra. 

Turns out there were 37 head.  So, she organized by color.

2 black baldies (1 cow/1 bull calf)
7 red (all cows)
7 grey/white (3 cows/1 bull calf/2 heifers/1 steer)
21 solid black (4 cows/5 bull calves/10 heifers/2 steers)

She isn't 100 percent on all of the black ones if they are heifers or cows. 

She's going to go back with her sister and brother in law sometime and run them in the chute to check teeth.

Oh, and Rachel added to the report that one of the white ones is named Charlotte, a black baldie is named Susie, there is red cow named Plum, and a red one with white spots named Squeaky. 


Rachel took some pictures to share.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Do you know which ones will be coming to your place?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Not that I know anything about cow - but it seems to be a good looking herd!


----------



## OneFineAcre

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Do you know which ones will be coming to your place?



In the pictures no.
But, it will be the steers.
2 are black and one is white/grey.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Not that I know anything about cow - but it seems to be a good looking herd!



Me too.
Some of the red brood cows in the first couple of pictures are 11-12 years old, so I think they look really good.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry your FIL's arthritis has gotten to the point he can't keep raising his cattle at age 88. But, if you think about it, how many 87 Y/O people can do so?? Looks like he kept productive for a good long time. I hope he can find something else that is within his current physical capabilities. Guys like him don't do well sitting in a rocking chair with nothing to do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Sorry your FIL's arthritis has gotten to the point he can't keep raising his cattle at age 88. But, if you think about it, how many 87 Y/O people can do so?? Looks like he kept productive for a good long time. I hope he can find something else that is within his current physical capabilities. Guys like him don't do well sitting in a rocking chair with nothing to do.



He's going to keep some, just a little smaller scale. 
And feeding out the steers is a lot of work, he can't do that.


----------



## Baymule

Nice looking cows. I sure miss having cows, but just don't want to wrangle 2,000 pounds of "I'm pissed off at you" anymore.

Ever notice how cows never have boogers? Every time they lick their lips, their tongue goes straight up their nostrils, keeping them all cleaned out.


----------



## Bruce

I've seen that @Baymule but I didn't really need a reminder 

When my dad and step-mother moved to a 20 acre farm in Oregon in '75 they had sheep and beef cattle. They got out of the cattle in a few years, they were too much for my step-mother to handle when my dad was gone every other week. I don't blame her, that is a LOT of animal.


----------



## norseofcourse

Baymule said:


> Ever notice how cows never have boogers? Every time they lick their lips, their tongue goes straight up their nostrils, keeping them all cleaned out.


One reason I have never, ever, ever had a desire to eat tongue!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

if he can get down to 15-20 head total it would be great
Maurine just needs to help him figure out which ones
Will castrate 2 of the bull calves to eat next year
Will need a bull to breed but  Maurine  is also thinking to maybe go back to AI since we have the semen tank now
They used to exclusively do AI until he had so many cows and it was hard to get them bred when it's a part time thing 
So 17 cows and heifers 
Just have to figure out which ones


----------



## Baymule

I've had tongue before, it wasn't all that great.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I've had tongue before, it wasn't all that great.



Real Mexican restaurants not the fake Tex Mex places all have tongue tacos
There is a Mex food truck outside the Mex Grocery store here in ZYown with tasty tongue tacos


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I've had tongue before, it wasn't all that great.


You got to slow cook it, dice it up in tiny pieces, spice it right and eat in a corn tortilla


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> You got to slow cook it, dice it up in tiny pieces, spice it right and eat in a corn tortilla


Corn tortilla wrap and spices make anything taste good!


----------



## Bruce

That would probably make it more palatable to most. My MIL once served tongue when my wife and her sibs were younger. The whole tongue on a platter for Dad to carve, same as he would a turkey or roast. I gather it never happened again 

I've only had it at Centro Basco in Chino, CA where we lived until I was 2 1/2. Originally opened in 1940. My grandparents had their farm until I was about 10 I think. "Our" farm was actually also owned by my grandparents. When they stopped farming they moved 2 cities north. My aunt and uncle (Dad's brother) built a house soon after a few blocks east of my grandparents so we went to Centro Basco every now and then when we visited. Anyway, the sliced tongue and the sliced tomatoes in olive oil would hit the table at the same time. About the only way I could eat the tongue was with the tomatoes in the same bite. Tongue has a weird texture.


----------



## NH homesteader

Those are good looking cows.  I live beef Cattle,  theyre so cute. 

Tongue? No thanks.  I have issues with textures like that.  I don't do organs either.


----------



## Ferguson K

OneFineAcre said:


> You follow our FB page
> I just realized that



I do. 

Those cows look great. Are they straight grass fed or does he still cube them? 

For seniors those reds are in great shape. "We" ( uncle) have some blacks that are 10/11 this year and they are finally starting to show age.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We Love liver...and I had to give up gizzards and hearts when I had my teeth pulled....and just never have gotten dentures, so it is difficult to Chew those muscles with just Gums...no other innards though.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps you could make yourself a spiffy set of black walnut dentures. Totally unique, would probably be the only set in the world!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just out of curiosity @OneFineAcre , is there a reason ya are referring to the cows by color rather than breed?


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just out of curiosity @OneFineAcre , is there a reason ya are referring to the cows by color rather than breed?



Maurine just used color to help keep them straight

The bull he sold earlier this fall was a registered black angus
He had another angus bull before him 
I think all of the cows are some
Percentage black angus 
The white/grey ones all have some percentage of charlois
Not sure about the red ones


----------



## OneFineAcre

Milk test report came today
All 6 of the mature does are *M in volume, fat, and protein

Fat percentage is really high here at the end
Rosie 9.6 percent Zamia and Clarabelle 8 percent
The lowest was 5.8
Made the decision to just milk once per day until the next test
They will go down but I don't think
It matters


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, okay....just was curious...the red ones look like red angus to me....but, am by far not claiming any expertise on that....but, that's my guess....it is really Good of you to think that much of him....most don't want to be 'Bothered' for the aged....Dad was still driving his tractor at 90....


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, okay....just was curious...the red ones look like red angus to me....but, am by far not claiming any expertise on that....but, that's my guess....it is really Good of you to think that much of him....most don't want to be 'Bothered' for the aged....Dad was still driving his tractor at 90....



I think the red may he Shorthorn


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 
Your right
Those pigs are having a big time tearing that field up 
i may run some Hotwire to divide part to limit their access
Got some nice rich topsoil
Now I know why the pasture grows so well


----------



## NH homesteader

Isn't it amazing how fast they tear it up? It's impressive,  the ground has to be pretty darn frozen for them to not be able to root it all up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep- that's why I had asked about the nose rings. 

I friend down the road had a 3 legged feeder pig. Pig grew pretty fast but didn't tear up their field. 

Next year they got 3 feeder (with 4 legs each) and they ended hating them. 
Our vet ended up putting rings in their noses within 10 days


----------



## NH homesteader

I like to let pigs act like pigs.  It makes them happy to root,  so I let them.  And put them to good use moving them around property that could use it.  If you sprinkle corn around stumps they'll help you get rid of them too.


----------



## Bruce

Glad the vet went with rings rather than amputating one leg on each pig @Goat Whisperer


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I do.
> 
> Those cows look great. Are they straight grass fed or does he still cube them?
> 
> For seniors those reds are in great shape. "We" ( uncle) have some blacks that are 10/11 this year and they are finally starting to show age.



I don't know what "cube" them means
He does give some feed
They are primarily on grass and hay

Need to figure out how to get you an OFA buckling down there


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Glad the vet went with rings rather than amputating one leg on each pig @Goat Whisperer


X2


----------



## farmerjan

Cubes are a compressed feed that is often fed out to range cattle as opposed to feeding a grain mix. Alot of alfalfa is done in cubes... Most "western" ranchers talk about cube feeding.
The reds don't look like shorthorns, too tall and big bodied, but they could be part.  I'd say more red angus, and the one with horns is probably a cross.  Limis used to have horns, as did charolais, and salers, and there are still alot of horned herefords, mostly out west and way up north.  There are alot of breeds that are going to polled animals to stop the dehorning problems.
I was hoping that maybe the pigs would prove me wrong and not dig the field....I used to like the pigs to be "pigs" and be able to root but when put on "pasture" you have to restrict that or they will tear up more grass and let it die than they will graze. And that will destroy any grazing that the steers will be able to utilize.


----------



## babsbag

My DH just cooked tongue the other night. When we bought our 1/4 beef we got the tongues from 5 steers so we have a few in the freezer. There was extra heat in the Weber after cooking hamburgers so he threw on a tongue. He slits the skin before cooking and stuffs it with garlic and then after cooking he peels the skin off. The meat is great, no different texture than steak. We made tacos out of it this time but I have been known to eat it sliced. We teasingly call it "Mexican steak".  (my DH is Hispanic)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> The meat is great, no different texture than steak. We made tacos out of it this time but I have been known to eat it sliced.


I may...just may...have to try this (at least once, lol)


----------



## farmerjan

The thing with tongue is to skin it after the cooking and you will not be so grossed out.  It's great as a cubed,diced cut up meat.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, I'm having a math problem here @babsbag 
Buy 1/4 steer
Get 5 tongues
Must have been quite a talkative animal


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, I'm having a math problem here @babsbag
> Buy 1/4 steer
> Get 5 tongues
> Must have been quite a talkative animal


----------



## Ferguson K

Down here we feed them "cubes" , usually 20% or higher in protien. Generic term is cubing them. Or have you cubed today?

Also, our anniversary next year we're going to visit family in NC. Maybe I can sneak one home.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are having our steer processed the end of February so we will have to try tongue with this one.  The neighbor that we are splitting with doesn't want it.


----------



## babsbag

Yes, a very talkative steer.    The seller had butchered 5 steers and no one wanted the tongues. We took them all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Cubes are a compressed feed that is often fed out to range cattle as opposed to feeding a grain mix. Alot of alfalfa is done in cubes... Most "western" ranchers talk about cube feeding.
> The reds don't look like shorthorns, too tall and big bodied, but they could be part.  I'd say more red angus, and the one with horns is probably a cross.  Limis used to have horns, as did charolais, and salers, and there are still alot of horned herefords, mostly out west and way up north.  There are alot of breeds that are going to polled animals to stop the dehorning problems.
> I was hoping that maybe the pigs would prove me wrong and not dig the field....I used to like the pigs to be "pigs" and be able to root but when put on "pasture" you have to restrict that or they will tear up more grass and let it die than they will graze. And that will destroy any grazing that the steers will be able to utilize.



Maurine said the red ones had short horn her dad had a short horn bull for a while
I forgot
He lost some cows  one year to some bad hay it was high in nitrogen
The guy replaced them with some simmental heifers so there is some of that too

We've been married for 22 years and that happened a few years afterward we were married


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Down here we feed them "cubes" , usually 20% or higher in protien. Generic term is cubing them. Or have you cubed today?
> 
> Also, our anniversary next year we're going to visit family in NC. Maybe I can sneak one home.



He doesn't cube them
He does give some feed
Pasture, hay, and peanut hay in the winter 
Let's see what we have this spring
I think we can work something out
we like to place bucks in show homes in other states
Would love to place one in TX


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just finished feeding the goats
They were not amused
I said we were going to milk once per day
It's going to be every day and a half for Christmas


----------



## Latestarter

How does one milk every day and a half? Is that like an 18 hour schedule? That will get weird pretty quick... for you folks and the goats I would think.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> How does one milk every day and a half? Is that like an 18 hour schedule? That will get weird pretty quick... for you folks and the goats I would think.



That just meant we were so busy on Christmas Eve  the goats didn't get milked all day


----------



## farmerjan

I can see  shorthorn if the other parent was a bigger framed animal, most shorthorns here are not as big a framed animal.  Yours are nice big cows.  Simmental will account for the size and both can contribute any white you see on them.

Hope that the weather doesn't get too bad so that it will be easier on all of you taking care of the cattle.  

How's the pig situation coming????


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I can see  shorthorn if the other parent was a bigger framed animal, most shorthorns here are not as big a framed animal.  Yours are nice big cows.  Simmental will account for the size and both can contribute any white you see on them.
> 
> Hope that the weather doesn't get too bad so that it will be easier on all of you taking care of the cattle.
> 
> How's the pig situation coming????



You can literally see the pigs growing right before your eyes

And you can see the field being torn up as fast 

Oh well nothing that can't be fixed with the right tools

Funny thing in the picture of the field
The really light colored and very thick sod is centipede
That's not a very good pasture grass a great lawn grass
Grows low and slow and the goats won't eat it
If the pigs could tear anything up that would be beneficial but they don't even like it


----------



## Ferguson K

Of course they dont, because you want them to.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just wanted to stop in for a minute...

The Nigies  are GW's and Isaac is too but because we do everything together I just wanted to say how excited we are getting for kidding! 
We know we have very nice does and when GW was looking for a really nice buck to compliment her does everything looked kind of bleak.
UNTIL.... Isaac! 
Thank you so much we are very blessed to have him in our herd! 
We know how much work you and Maurine put into your herd and it has been pretty cool to see your farm grow and for your farm to achieve so much!

We have a bunch of juniors in heat and we are so tempted to put one or two in with Isaac.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Just wanted to stop in for a minute...
> 
> The Nigies  are GW's and Isaac is too but because we do everything together I just wanted to say how excited we are getting for kidding!
> We know we have very nice does and when GW was looking for a really nice buck to compliment her does everything looked kind of bleak.
> UNTIL.... Isaac!
> Thank you so much we are very blessed to have him in our herd!
> We know how much work you and Maurine put into your herd and it has been pretty cool to see your farm grow and for your farm to achieve so much!
> 
> We have a bunch of juniors in heat and we are so tempted to put one or two in with Isaac.



Thanks
I hope he does well for y"all


----------



## OneFineAcre

We received a check in the mail today from Capra Gia 
Somebody bought some of Valiant's semen


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the Christmas milking schedule is really making an impact

Maurine milked in the afternoon on the 23rd and didn't milk them again until around 11pm on the 25th

Zamia and Rosie are basically saying "we're done " . They are giving a cup per day now on once per day milking and it's falling
May mark them dry on last test

Clarabelle and Taffy are still doing pretty good 

The break from milk test will not last for long for Maurine

We have a FF and two does who were dry this year kidding in last 2 weeks of Jan


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Just wanted to stop in for a minute...
> 
> The Nigies  are GW's and Isaac is too but because we do everything together I just wanted to say how excited we are getting for kidding!
> We know we have very nice does and when GW was looking for a really nice buck to compliment her does everything looked kind of bleak.
> UNTIL.... Isaac!
> Thank you so much we are very blessed to have him in our herd!
> We know how much work you and Maurine put into your herd and it has been pretty cool to see your farm grow and for your farm to achieve so much!
> 
> We have a bunch of juniors in heat and we are so tempted to put one or two in with Isaac.



Did you breed any of your LaManchas with him for mini"s ?


----------



## Southern by choice

No. We had 2 f-1's and we bred them to f-1's.
I think we will breed Jane to a LM.  Tiff to a LM because she is 75% Exp? 
I may breed Raina or Charlotte to Isaac. I think they would be good together for f-1 Mini's.
That will be determined mostly on size of doe.

One thing you didn't mention OFA is this whole showing thing affects when we breed! 
Can't have someone kidding if GW is at a show. Then the whole thing about yearling milker or dry yearling or what about 2yr old FF... ugh 
I don't really know what's best but want to support GW's efforts.

HELP!  
Please


----------



## Bruce

You have plenty of children! Train one of them up to assist if GW isn't available.


----------



## OneFineAcre

When we had Zoey put down I said if I had another cat they would have to find me like Zoey did

A few days ago saw a small cat run out of the garage
Ran under the truck and just watched me

She's been coming back and started getting in the trash

So I still had Zoey"s food and put some out for her and she is eating it



Maurine pointed out I was referring to "her" and "she" and I didn't know if it was a boy or a girl

I told her that her color pattern was Calico and they are always female

Maurine said she is tri-colored

I said yes tri colored also known as Calico and they are always female

Wikipedia settled yet another disagreement in our house
I won this one


----------



## Southern by choice

I bet she is pregnant too!


----------



## Baymule

@Ferguson K you would go all the way to NC and bring back ONE goat??? And OFA, you say you always like to place A show buck? I don't believe this will be adequate. The Ferguson K that I know will fill up the back seat with goats! Maybe the front seat too and put John on a bus headed for home! 

FK, maybe you could start layaway payments now.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> No. We had 2 f-1's and we bred them to f-1's.
> I think we will breed Jane to a LM.  Tiff to a LM because she is 75% Exp?
> I may breed Raina or Charlotte to Isaac. I think they would be good together for f-1 Mini's.
> That will be determined mostly on size of doe.
> 
> One thing you didn't mention OFA is this whole showing thing affects when we breed!
> Can't have someone kidding if GW is at a show. Then the whole thing about yearling milker or dry yearling or what about 2yr old FF... ugh
> I don't really know what's best but want to support GW's efforts.
> 
> HELP!
> Please



We have all of ours kid by mid April because we show Memorial Day
This year we have some kidding in Jan and Feb so that we have some
Sr Kids for the state fair

I think the only goat we have showed as a 1-2 year old milker was Taffy who got bred by accident as a 7 month old
We bred Pebbles at 7 mos but ended up selling her
The rest of our FF have shown as 2-3 year olds because we wait until they are 18 months old to breed
Just hate having summer kids
We kept so many doe kids this year (8) we should breed some to have some fresh 1-2 year olds for the fair
But then with milk test you are milking year round


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, I don't like summer kids either. 
We definitely like having the two months off of milking. Circumstances dictated our breeding this year (oops last year ) But January kidding is best for us.
This year most will kid mid feb 1st week of March but I now have quite a few stragglers.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice see my plan is to pick up some does from breeders normally out of reach. 

Specifically some LaMancha. Picking up a fine buckling from @OneFineAcre would be an added plus.

But then I would have three very nice ND bucks with different compliments to different does... see, planning ahead!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I bet she is pregnant too!


Probably


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> @Southern by choice see my plan is to pick up some does from breeders normally out of reach.
> 
> Specifically some LaMancha. Picking up a fine buckling from @OneFineAcre would be an added plus.
> 
> But then I would have three very nice ND bucks with different compliments to different does. see, planning ahead!



When are you coming to NC?
I haven't really posted our breedings and my website is about 2 years stale 

Zamia and Clarabelle are both bred to Valiant
I have one person on a wait list for a buck from Zamia and her 2nd choice is Claranelle
Of course I would rather get 4 does from them

Taffy is bred to Jupiter (Zamia X Big Brown)

Come this spring we might decide to sell Jupiter or Zeus ( Zamia X Rocky)


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> When we had Zoey put down I said if I had another cat they would have to find me like Zoey did
> 
> A few days ago saw a small cat run out of the garage
> Ran under the truck and just watched me
> 
> She's been coming back and started getting in the trash
> 
> So I still had Zoey"s food and put some out for her and she is eating it
> 
> 
> 
> Maurine pointed out I was referring to "her" and "she" and I didn't know if it was a boy or a girl
> 
> I told her that her color pattern was Calico and they are always female
> 
> Maurine said she is tri-colored
> 
> I said yes tri colored also known as Calico and they are always female
> 
> Wikipedia settled yet another disagreement in our house
> I won this one


Not always. There are male calicos, but they are very rare and almost always sterile.



> While they are relatively rare, with an estimated one male in three thousand calico cat births, there is no extraordinary demand for them. They do not make good breeding studs because almost all male calicos are sterile. In fact, only about one in ten thousand male calicos is fertile.



The genetics of male calicos explained:
http://cats.lovetoknow.com/Male_Calico_Cat


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> Not always. There are male calicos, but they are very rare and almost always sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> The genetics of male calicos explained:
> http://cats.lovetoknow.com/Male_Calico_Cat



Yes
When I said they are always female it was more correct to say "almost" always 
Surprised you read my thread


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> Yes
> When I said they are always female it was more correct to say "almost" always
> Surprised you read my thread



I read many threads every day. I'm an information (and news) junky.
In this case, the title caught my eye. 
I rarely look to see who the author is tho. 
All are equal IMO.

Recently (2-3 weeks ago) I had a little calico show up on my back steps early one morning--it climbed up my leg,  right into my lap in the chair where I was having my first cup of coffee  and has been here ever since.

Much better behaved than the last Christmas cat we had--2013 I think..
Little heathen.
We'll never have another inside cat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> @Southern by choice see my plan is to pick up some does from breeders normally out of reach.
> 
> Specifically some LaMancha. Picking up a fine buckling from @OneFineAcre would be an added plus.
> 
> But then I would have three very nice ND bucks with different compliments to different does... see, planning ahead!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> @Southern by choice see my plan is to pick up some does from breeders normally out of reach.
> 
> Specifically some LaMancha. Picking up a fine buckling from @OneFineAcre would be an added plus.
> 
> But then I would have three very nice ND bucks with different compliments to different does... see, planning ahead!


Who are you getting Lamanchas from?


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre The end of next year at some point. 

We had a Calico years back that was a hermaphrodite. 

@Southern by choice still narrowing down my list. There's three on route I'm watching.


----------



## babsbag

@OneFineAcre  The best cats are the ones that find us. You might get lucky on the pregnant part as it is very early in the year.

@greybeard  Cats and Christmas trees are MUCH worse than toddlers and trees. My tree is a 4' tall artificial, on a table, and virtually unbreakable, and good thing. My cat wanted to see what it would look like on the floor.   Where is Little Heathen now?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Some cultures consider calico
cats good luck
They are sometimes called Money Cats


----------



## OneFineAcre

After slipping the milking's at Christmas Zamia has given less everyday 
A cup then a half cup
Tonight it was like 2 oz
She's done


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I wish some of the lamanchas were that easy!


----------



## Southern by choice

Yay!

I was saying to GW how glad I am we are not milking right now!


----------



## OneFineAcre

But we will have to report her as dry on our last test
Rosie only a cup
Clarabelle 2 1-2 cups
Taffy 2 cups
Gimger 1 1-2 cups
Once per day milking

Zamia and Rosie really dropped
They didn't get milked at all Christmas Eve and it was around 11 pm before milked Christmas Day
So it was liked they didn't get milked for 48 hours and they said we are done


----------



## Latestarter

But they'd already earned their milk star(s), right?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> But they'd already earned their milk star(s), right?



Yes, it will not impact that. 
We've looked at a lot of milk records of other breeders (imagine that ) and many stop milking as soon as they make the milk star in fat, they don't even milk long enough to get the star in volume.
We just wanted to have a full 305 day record.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So glad we aren't having to milk-especially today....brrrr


----------



## Baymule

I admire you who milk every day. I admire your dedication to your craft. I admire your dedication to your animals. Give yourselves a pat on the back and know that you are a breed apart, you are truly some one special.

sez the mule, going out the door to buy a jug of milk.........


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You can milk sheep....just sayin!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer
@Southern by choice

Or anyone else 

Can you send the link to those fire proof heat lamps?
Where do you order, or can they be picked up locally.


----------



## NH homesteader

I have it bookmarke for myself but have not bought any yet 

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> I have it bookmarke for myself but have not bought any yet
> 
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp



thanks


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't know that I'll be able to make it to the meeting 

It's gonna be cold and I'm probably going to be hauling hot water to everyone throughout the day… 
We'll see.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I don't know that I'll be able to make it to the meeting
> 
> It's gonna be cold and I'm probably going to be hauling hot water to everyone throughout the day…
> We'll see.



I don't know if anyone will make it
We haven't discussed the weather


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I saw the  update posted on the FB page.
I figure there is a good chance It'll be cancelled.


----------



## Southern by choice

I won't be going regardless. I have the plague  I wouldn't want anyone to get this. AWFUL!

I imagine they will reschedule.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The pigs are really growing.  And, they still don't like that centipede sod.  I got these pictures they were out playing in the centipede, but they don't root there.
You can see in the last 2 photo's at the top of the image how they have rooted up the other area up to the centipede.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Interesting....but they sure look Healthy!!


----------



## Latestarter

They really look good! Decent muscle definition, so they aren't carrying too much fat (yet?)... Shows best in the final pictures with rear leg lifted. Those will be some meaty hams!


----------



## NH homesteader

They have that show pig muscle build.  I forget what breed they are but I see duroc for sure. They look good! When do the steers arrive?


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> They have that show pig muscle build.  I forget what breed they are but I see duroc for sure. They look good! When do the steers arrive?


They are Duroc-Berkshire.
Maurine did 4H Sale and Show pigs when she was a kid.
Then after she graduated from NC State she worked for a commercial hog farm.  When she left there she worked for 4 years at the Swine Education Unit at NC State University and participated in a lot of feed trials.  So, she has a good knowledge when it comes to pigs.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah forgot about the Berkshire. That's cool,  I love pigs! Mine are less muscular because of the Old Spot in them.  Not exactly a muscular pig (ie fat,  honestly lol)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I saw the  update posted on the FB page.
> I figure there is a good chance It'll be cancelled.



The meeting has officially been postponed until the 15th
It's still at Goat Lady Dairy


----------



## Baymule

Your pigs already have some good looking hams!   To get them to root up the centipede, soak and sour some whole corn. Take a piece of pipe or rebar and drive in the ground, then pull it up. Pour the soured corn in the hole, they'll root up the ground to get to the corn. The pigs can help kill off the centipede so you can plant a better pasture grass there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The pigs look awesome! Can't believe how fast they've grown The other areas of the pasture 

Isaac babies are just around the corner! 
I'm so excited. Thank you again for letting me bring that handsome guy home! 

Fair chance you might see Ruthie at the spring show…


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> The pigs look awesome! Can't believe how fast they've grown The other areas of the pasture
> 
> Isaac babies are just around the corner!
> I'm so excited. Thank you again for letting me bring that handsome guy home!
> 
> Fair chance you might see Ruthie at the spring show…



How about a current Isaac pic?
Will we see him at the spring show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Your pigs already have some good looking hams!   To get them to root up the centipede, soak and sour some whole corn. Take a piece of pipe or rebar and drive in the ground, then pull it up. Pour the soured corn in the hole, they'll root up the ground to get to the corn. The pigs can help kill off the centipede so you can plant a better pasture grass there.



We haven't got the steers yet
 But I think they will eat that centipede grass there is about 4 inches
I bet the pigs will root it up then


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I can try, he's always under my feet LOL
Like always. He's a love. He is best buds with his little wether. They are so cute together. 

Transport is difficult. I'd LOVE to show him but I might wait until he is a bit more mature. Thinking I'd show him when he's 2. Thoughts?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I can try, he's always under my feet LOL
> Like always. He's a love. He is best buds with his little wether. They are so cute together.
> 
> Transport is difficult. I'd LOVE to show him but I might wait until he is a bit more mature. Thinking I'd show him when he's 2. Thoughts?



If you are limited in the number of animals you can bring then you have a valid point
Bring the ones you think will be most competitive

A few years ago Moonshine (Coleus X Rocky) won a GC as a yearling in RM
It was great at the time but probably more a reflection that the competiton wasn't that strong
Generally a yearling buck isn't going to display the body capacity to win with decent competition

We will bring our yearling bucks but it's our club show and we want to support it financially
But in your case I probably wouldn't bring him (as much as I'd like to see him)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You'll see him at one point or another!  

If he throws any does you will see them at the NC State fair for sure! 
Ruth produced the first place senior kid in the open show (you remember Clover) and Isaac was used over Ruth for her upcoming kidding. We'll see what happens 

Of course the biggest thing in my book are UDDERS. Can't tell that with a Jr kid


----------



## OneFineAcre

Jeeez
Weather Channel stud Jim Camtore is in Raleigh
Must be a bad storm coming


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have already had a lot of ice... Snowing now

Better not lose power


----------



## Hens and Roos

Stay safe there!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We didn't get much snow
Mostly sleet
But it's still snowing 
So we may end up with a few inches
@Goat Whisperer  much snow at your place?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We got a couple inches. 
Just north of us got 8+ inches (same county)

Don't know how much it would have been
Had sleet then snow then sleet then snow- snow is kinda compacted. 

Still snowing right now. Down south in Sanford got a dusting.  

I've hauled over 30 gallons of warm water out to the goats, chickens, dogs and geese. 
The goat have all had feed, beet pulp and hay; they are happy about that. 

Apparently the does are terrified of 5 gal. camouflage water buckets  
They about killed themselves when I was bringing the buckets in. Eyes huge, head high, and running to the back of the barn. 
Put it in red buckets and the world is now better  Such creatures of habit!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We use white buckets for water and if we replace one or just tote a different one out to exchange they spend hrs sniffing all over it and know it is a strange one...


----------



## OneFineAcre

The bucks did well last night
They still just have a carport
When we went out this morning they all popped out of a house

Put a lot of freah straw for Marvel
And Rosevelt


----------



## OneFineAcre

Recycled the Christmas tree


----------



## Latestarter

On the Xmas tree, ,was it self cut or store bought? Just curious because of the anti-flame sprays the commercial folks spray on their trees. I think some do light spray paint as well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> On the Xmas tree, ,was it self cut or store bought? Just curious because of the anti-flame sprays the commercial folks spray on their trees. I think some do light spray paint as well


Same place we get it every year and feed to the goats every year


----------



## NH homesteader

I read somewhere that pine trees can cause abortions in pregnant does. Evidently that is not a huge issue if you've been doing this! They look thrilled!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Where have you read that? Know lots of folks who have bred does that eat pine trees.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't even remember. I read it a long time ago when I first got my goats. I'll see if I have it bookmarked or saved somewhere


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goat Whisperer said:


> Where have you read that? Know lots of folks who have bred does that eat pine trees.


I've read that, too. My goats eat it all the time though.


----------



## TAH

x3


----------



## TAH

Perfect weather to run around in...right? 
I love the snow and cold weather.


----------



## OneFineAcre

NH homesteader said:


> I read somewhere that pine trees can cause abortions in pregnant does. Evidently that is not a huge issue if you've been doing this! They look thrilled!


Don't believe everything you read on the inter web

Besides the Christmas tree we have tons of pines and cedars on our property and I feed them cuttings year round particularly in the winter when all are bred


----------



## NH homesteader

If you google it, it appears that I am not the only one who has heard this! 

It appears that pine trees cause abortions in cattle (one of the cattle experts can confirm), so the suggestion is to avoid in case. But I am still trying to find where I read it originally. Don't know.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the inter web
> 
> Besides the Christmas tree we have tons of pines and cedars on our property and I feed them cuttings year round particularly in the winter when all are bred


I think there is a certain pine that can do damage but OFA is right don't believe everything you read and pine needles and bark are high in tannin and help in reducing parasitic load.
We feed pine branches often. When the goats need it they eat it. They love cedar and will kill it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I think our house is really well insulated
We were told that it was built for a builder for himself

So we have an eclectic heat pump 
The high today was 28 degrees

At lunch the thermostat was at 70 and it was 70 on the house

I fired up the redneck fireplace




 

I turned the thermostat down to 68 so the heat pump would turn off

I closed the door to the master bedroom and guest bedroom

I ran the redmeck  fireplace for
40 mins and the temp got up to 73 degrees

Turned it off

It took 2 hours for temp to drop to 70

Fired it up for 30 mins and then turned off

We have a gas stove top and Mairine cooked a pot of soup

We haven't run the redmeck fireplace for more than 2 hrs total today and our heat pump hasn't kicked on all day


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think it's similar to the whole acorn thing. 
Our goats eat it with no problems. Others swear it's toxic. I think it also has to do with how often they are exposed. I've read stories where cows were moved and DID die from eating acorns but others that have had it in the diet don't have an issue because it wasn't an abrupt change. Type also has something to do with it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> So I think our house is really well insulated
> We were told that it was built for a builder for himself
> 
> So we have an eclectic heat pump
> The high today was 28 degrees
> 
> At lunch the thermostat was at 70 and it was 70 on the house
> 
> I fired up the redneck fireplace
> 
> View attachment 26226
> 
> I turned the thermostat down to 68 so the heat pump would turn off
> 
> I closed the door to the master bedroom and guest bedroom
> 
> I ran the redmeck  fireplace for
> 40 mins and the temp got up to 73 degrees
> 
> Turned it off
> 
> It took 2 hours for temp to drop to 70
> 
> Fired it up for 30 mins and then turned off
> 
> We have a gas stove top and Mairine cooked a pot of soup
> 
> We haven't run the redmeck fireplace for more than 2 hrs total today and our heat pump hasn't kicked on all day


 Love it!


----------



## NH homesteader

We cut down little trees and throw them in. until we expand they are in a pine tree free area. good to know I can keep doing it!


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> We haven't run the redmeck fireplace for more than 2 hrs total today and our heat pump hasn't kicked on all day


So this was a test in case the power goes out? The cost of fuel for the redneck fireplace is likely higher than the cost of running the heat pump.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something else that works really good is a heavy stainless steel pot, a roll of toilet paper, and a bottle of rubbing alcohol. Put the roll in the pot and pour the alcohol over the roll allow it to absorb and light it, it will burn for hrs and put out a lot of heat. It is used around here for winter fishing for crappie, sauger, and pike in some of the lakes and rivers around here. Gotta put it up on bricks in a fiberglass boat otherwise ya just might have Problems.


----------



## farmerjan

Haven't heard of pine trees causing abortions in cattle but maybe our cows never get so hungry that they try to eat them.  Have lots of cedars in pastures and a couple of places have the pines that were called n.....pines, I think they are yellow pines???  Didn't have them up north and when I first moved to Va several people, including some blacks called them by that name, but don't know.  Have a few white pines on one place but the only cows around them are to get out of the wind. Have to research that but we haven't had any problems.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


>



What's so funny ?

I kept my house at 70 degrees today with $2 worth of propane

I luv it


----------



## Southern by choice

I love it too! 

With all the dogs and people in our house that thing would get knocked over and in a series of unfortunate events the house would be torched.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> So this was a test in case the power goes out? The cost of fuel for the redneck fireplace is likely higher than the cost of running the heat pump.



No it's not
I burned maybe $2 worth of propane today


----------



## babsbag

I have heard the same about pine trees and goats, but mine eat them when they get them. I know many people that feed their Christmas trees to their pregnant goats. 

https://ask.extension.org/questions/159811


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well my goats have no interest in pine or cedar. They have a cedar tree in there pen and never touch it. 
 they love it there cause it keeps frost and snow off the ground. I put spent hay around it for them to lay on. When we walk them they have never eaten any pine at all, they sniff it and keep walking.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> No it's not
> I burned maybe $2 worth of propane today


How much would it have cost to run the heat pump for those same 70 minutes? Perhaps the 'savings' is related to having the doors closed to the bedrooms which would have taken heat from the heat pump but not from the propane heater? Though you could perhaps close off the registers in those rooms and the doors for the same effect.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> How much would it have cost to run the heat pump for those same 70 minutes? Perhaps the 'savings' is related to having the doors closed to the bedrooms which would have taken heat from the heat pump but not from the propane heater? Though you could perhaps close off the registers in those rooms and the doors for the same effect.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


>


I don't think Bruce has experience with heat pumps!


----------



## babsbag

I guess it would depend on the cost of the electricity to run the heat pump but I have never heard of a cheap one.   I like my wood stove.


----------



## Latestarter

Heat pumps are a bastardization that aren't the best for air conditioning or heating, but do a moderate job of both, especially where the temp doesn't get too hot or too cold. A central air unit will out perform a heat pump by a large margin for AC, and a central furnace will outperform it for heat. But since it's cheaper to buy one unit than two, many builders do that in "mild/temperate" areas. A heat pump would not be used in the desert, nor would it (typically) be used in the northeast. When the temp gets down around zero, the units tend to ice up outside (when they go into defrost mode, it creates moisture which condenses and freezes) and the unit becomes useless.


----------



## babsbag

We have a central gas furnace and a central AC unit. That being said, we use a wood stove or an evaporative cooler most of the time. When I was working it was nice to set the heater to come on in the morning so I could wake up to warm house but I only needed to do that if I didn't bank the fire well enough. Wood heat is the best IMO.


----------



## Bruce

There are a lot of heat pumps up here and have been for many years. I don't think they are the most efficient things, you can only squeeze so much heat out of cold air and the more you squeeze, the more energy it takes. Your refrigerator is, effectively, a heat pump/AC unit .

I have no idea what pump OFA has or how old it is and maybe I should have paid attention to what the temperature was when he ran the redneck fireplace instead of the heat pump. Presumably the newer ones, especially the new mini splits, are much more efficient.  And of course it depends on the cost of electricity.

Re Evaporative (AKA Swamp) Coolers only work in fairly arid conditions. Adding humidity to hot humid air doesn't cool anything


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are looking at a 70 degree temp
swing this week
0 tonight
70 later this week


----------



## Mike CHS

You folks in NC are more drastic than us.  We had a couple of night in the high single digits but never 0 or under.  We will also get up into the high 50's  maybe low 60's) later in the week.


----------



## CntryBoy777

About the same here, was 9 this morning...24 tonite, up in the 40's tomorrow, then highs in the 60's reast of wk with chance of rain each day...lows in the 50's. My kind of Weather.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm so glad we aren't kidding yet. These temperature swings are crazy!

Most of the snow started to melt, now it froze over and its so slippery 

Goats are still loving the warm water


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce and I were talking earlier about all the animals were anxious for the warm water goats, chickens, ducks, cats, and quail....I told her it was like Hot Chocolate, Tea, Broth, or Coffee for us...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm so glad we aren't kidding yet. These temperature swings are crazy!
> 
> Most of the snow started to melt, now it froze over and its so slippery
> 
> Goats are still loving the warm water


Been hauling a lot of warm water
Feeding really well
Keep that rumen / furnace going


----------



## OneFineAcre

Big pot of soup on a cold night
Maurine cooked a turkey this past week
Turkey, Turkey sandwiches , Turkey salad 
And now Turkey Frame Soup


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep. 

I've been hauling lots of water. 
The goats love it. 

I'll go out later and make sure they all still have hay. 

Leah sleeps by herself at night, thinking I'll put Lucy in with her to help keep warm. 

They've had lots of beet pulp. I will probably give some more in a bit when I do the hay.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I made a green bean casserole. 

Been eating it for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## OneFineAcre

I am so happy that I'm able to work
from home
Texted my manager that I was working from home tomorrow
And texted my direct reports that they should work from home too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Been using the redneck fireplace today it was so cold
Decided I needed to get my "bastard" heat pump running more so that it would keep some heat in the crawl space to keep pipes from freezing


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Been using the redneck fireplace today it was so cold
> Decided I needed to get my "bastard" heat pump running more so that it would keep some heat in the crawl space to keep pipes from freezing



ETA
It's. Not a bastard 
It's bastardized whatever that is


----------



## Southern by choice

We ended up putting our lambs in the warehouse bldg to keep the well tank thingy from freezing, another went in the well house. We have an electric radiator in the apartment so the pipes don't freeze.
Last year the pipes didn't freeze out there but the toilet bowl did and we didn't realize it- when it thawed the front of the toilet cracked and broke off.

A bit concerned for the Nubians. I may need to make ear muffs. I think everyone else will be ok.

Do kero heaters count as redneck fireplaces?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Do kero heaters count as redneck fireplaces?


Noooooooo


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> A bit concerned for the Nubians. I may need to make ear muffs. I think everyone else will be ok.


I read somewhere, for cows, you can ductape calves ears to prevent frostbite. Really redneck looking, but maybe it would help?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been running a small electric heater in our shop just to keep it above freezing so all the finishing products don't freeze.  We have 3 of the redneck fireplaces down there for when we are actually working in the shop.

I don't think I have heard of "frame" soup before.  Have to look that up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Green Acres Farm said:


> I read somewhere, for cows, you can ductape calves ears to prevent frostbite. Really redneck looking, but maybe it would help?


Wouldn't be the first time to use it on a goat…
Scroll down to see the pics! 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/de-horned-2yr-old-doe-week-3-update.28257/page-4


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We ended up putting our lambs in the warehouse bldg to keep the well tank thingy from freezing, another went in the well house. We have an electric radiator in the apartment so the pipes don't freeze.
> Last year the pipes didn't freeze out there but the toilet bowl did and we didn't realize it- when it thawed the front of the toilet cracked and broke off.
> 
> A bit concerned for the Nubians. I may need to make ear muffs. I think everyone else will be ok.
> 
> Do kero heaters count as redneck fireplaces?


Don't the Kero heaters smell ?


----------



## Southern by choice

Dh cleans and trims the wicks regularly so they don't smell unless they run out of fuel... we refill them before that happens usually.
We have gas logs but it is expensive.
Woodstove is great. Propane heats the main house but it is old and has old insulation so some rooms just need a little extra especially with this cold.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Dh cleans and trims the wicks regularly so they don't smell unless they run out of fuel... we refill them before that happens usually.
> We have gas logs but it is expensive.
> Woodstove is great. Propane heats the main house but it is old and has old insulation so some rooms just need a little extra especially with this cold.


I know what you mean


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> I am so happy that I'm able to work
> from home
> Texted my manager that I was working from home tomorrow
> And texted my direct reports that they should work from home too



Good man. Don't go out at 0F if you don't need to!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So my bastard/bastardized heat pump is 2 years old
It is  14 Seer
It's not a split system you can get those 16 seer
But some of the older ones were 10 seer
It's going to be 0 degrees tonight
I wonder if I set on 70 can it do it
Maybe
I think the house is insulated well so we will see


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, sounds like a good night for the redneck fireplace 
Of course that isn't likely the sort of thing you want to run unattended.
And thinking about it another way. If your house is that well insulated, it is tight. Not the best place to use unvented gas heaters, certainly not for long periods.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a good night for the redneck fireplace
> Of course that isn't likely the sort of thing you want to run unattended.
> And thinking about it another way. If your house is that well insulated, it is tight. Not the best place to use unvented gas heaters, certainly not for long periods.



No wouldn't  run that heater over night while we are asleep

Plus need the central system running to have that heat loss in the crawl
space for the water pipes


----------



## Latestarter

Bastardize: "transitive verb. 1 : to reduce from a higher to a lower state or condition : debase. 2 : to declare or prove to be a bastard. 3 : to modify especially by introducing discordant or disparate elements."  from https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bastardize

Didn't realize it was such an "unknown" expression...


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce 95° and 18% humidity is perfect for a swamp cooler, that is why we use them.


----------



## Bruce

Oh I bet it is!!!! 

We don't usually get REALLY humid weather but we never get anywhere near that. Just did a quick search. Lowest average for Burlington is in May at 61%. June 65%, July 66%, August 69%. I don't know that a swamp cooler would make us feel cooler!


----------



## NH homesteader

Latestarter maybe it's a New England expression. I hear it all the time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it is just my 2 cents, but I wouldn't pay that 2 cents for one; especially Here. The cool air isn't cool enough and the warm air is worse than a blow dryer for the hair. It is just a waste of $$ here.


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Latestarter maybe it's a New England expression. I hear it all the time.


Me too, generally the 3rd definition.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Bastardize: "transitive verb. 1 : to reduce from a higher to a lower state or condition : debase. 2 : to declare or prove to be a bastard. 3 : to modify especially by introducing discordant or disparate elements."  from https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bastardize
> 
> Didn't realize it was such an "unknown" expression...



Gee thanks Mr. Webster.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> So my bastard/bastardized heat pump is 2 years old
> It is  14 Seer
> It's not a split system you can get those 16 seer
> But some of the older ones were 10 seer
> It's going to be 0 degrees tonight
> I wonder if I set on 70 can it do it
> Maybe
> I think the house is insulated well so we will see



It got down to 3 degrees at our house last night.
Temp stayed at 70 and seems no issues with the water pipes.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Dogs are earning their keep tonight

They are on the back fence going nuts


----------



## babsbag

Just curious, do you ever decide that you need to go "help" the dogs? I am a big chicken and usually just listen and let them do all of the work.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Just curious, do you ever decide that you need to go "help" the dogs? I am a big chicken and usually just listen and let them do all of the work.



I walked out into the goat pen with my flashlight and pistol.
I didn't walk all the way down into the woods.  I listened for a while to see if any actual violence broke out.  If it had I would have headed into the woods.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bella and Roosevelt will be a year old in February.  I'll need to look at the calendar for the exact date.
But, they are both larger than Angel (mom) and Marvel (dad)






Roosevelt on left and Marvel on right









This is Marvel




Angel





Bella





Angel


----------



## CntryBoy777

They grow Fast don't they? and still have a bit to go, right? They sure look good!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> They grow Fast don't they? and still have a bit to go, right? They sure look good!!



Thanks
We hit a home run with Angel and Marvel as well as the litter of pups
Great dogs with great dispositions
And great LGD"s
One of the pups went to a pet home and he is doing great
The others are with goats or sheep and are doing well too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well kidding season has snuck up on us.  This will be the earliest we have started.
Moonpie's day 147 is on 1-15-17 but I noticed last night that her udder had suddenly filled up, and her belly had dropped.

Maurine called me earlier and said that her ligaments are gone.  So she is cleaning a stall out for her.

Cookie and Dee are due on 1-22-17.

Looking forward to babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 18438 View attachment 18437 View attachment 18436 Rosemary
> Or should I call her CH Little Tots Estate Rosemarinis



these pics were just scrolling through at the top... clicked on them



love this feature!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> these pics were just scrolling through at the top... clicked on them
> 
> 
> 
> love this feature!


----------



## Hens and Roos

this is great, we have a few months before our does start kidding so we will watch everyone else's kidding fun!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel just called.
Twin bucks (so far)
Not sure if she is finished.

I'm headed home.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Will you be retaining any?


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! 

Would love to see a pic of Cookie if you have one and don't mind sharing! I had a Cookie, and I miss her a lot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Will you be retaining any?


Not likely
We have too many bucks now

And we have a buckling we have reserved from a really nice doe in MD


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Not likely
> We have too many bucks now
> 
> And we have a buckling we have reserved from a really nice doe in MD


Are you telling who that doe is yet?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Twin bucks
Not a great pic too dark
Will get more later
3-11 oz and 3-12 oz
Perfect size
Both had one leg back but she delivered unassisted
They are really strong and nursing well
@Southern by choice 
@Goat Whisperer 
Our heat lamps came from
Premier today but we sure don't need tonight


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so excited for OFA to get this potential buck  Hoping the doe gives one.

@OneFineAcre I am very mad at you.....
How could you come on BYH AND POST without any pics 

Dang, I with the next meeting was at your place again so I can get a kid fix before ours arrive 

ETA posted at the same time


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Are you telling who that doe is yet?


Better not
She did really well at the National Show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am so excited for OFA to get this potential buck  Hoping the doe gives one.
> 
> @OneFineAcre I am very mad at you.....
> How could you come on BYH AND POST without any pics
> 
> Dang, I with the next meeting was at your place again so I can get a kid fix before ours arrive
> 
> ETA posted at the same time




They are Isaacs nephews


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thought so! 

They look a lot like their sire.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Better not
> She did really well at the National Show


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Now you tell them OFA boys they best not be setting a trend with twin bucks 

Glad you got the lamps in.

What do y'all think of them?


----------



## OneFineAcre

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Would love to see a pic of Cookie if you have one and don't mind sharing! I had a Cookie, and I miss her a lot.




If you click on my website in my signature line there is a good one of Cookie on the home page taken by a professional photographer a few years ago 
Here is one of her fat self laying in the barn
She's a big girl
22 - 1/2 tall exactly 
She is probably carrying a 6 lb single


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Now you tell them OFA boys they best not be setting a trend with twin bucks
> 
> Glad you got the lamps in.
> 
> What do y'all think of them?



They look pretty sturdy 
I hope we don't need them 
That would be ok with me
Glad we have them though


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats.  They look big and healthy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad for healthy kids and delivery!

I sure hope this isn't starting a buck trend... 

I thought about the lamps this am when I went out and all the snow was gone and it was gorgeous! The good thing is you will have them if you need them!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Glad for healthy kids and delivery!
> 
> I sure hope this isn't starting a buck trend...
> 
> I thought about the lamps this am when I went out and all the snow was gone and it was gorgeous! The good thing is you will have them if you need them!



Last year we got way out in front on doe kids early and by the time my all stars were up I had used up my doe cards

Even though I have a buck kid sold from Zamia for a lot of money I would rather have 2 does from her


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Even though I have a buck kid sold from Zamia for a lot of money I would rather have 2 does from her


Yep, that way you have TWO MORE does that you can sell bucks from for a lot of money


----------



## Mike CHS

I know there is no such thing as a kid that is not cute but those are adorable.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Lousy pictures but I have to post
This is Bella's first kidding
She was excited at first but has calmed down
She hasn't left their side


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, what cuties!


----------



## Bruce

"Those will soon be mine to guard!"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Are they black or brown?
Thought they looked like their sire because they looked brown at first. Not so much in those pics


----------



## Southern by choice

Hopefully you will be there for the next kidding so Bella can be with them. Dogs are so great at helping clean them off! 

Good girl Bella!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Are they black or brown?
> Thought they looked like their sire because they looked brown at first. Not so much in those pics


One of them looks black and the other dark brown
But even the brown one is darker than Fortunate Son


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Hopefully you will be there for the next kidding so Bella can be with them. Dogs are so great at helping clean them off!
> 
> Good girl Bella!



My experience with GP's so far is that while a bit stubborn they are eager to please
We got Angel at 5 mos and Marvel at
9 mos
So since we had Bella and Roosevelt since birth they are  better trained than their parents

At first they were an after thought to the goats but not now 

I'm totally in love with all of them


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> At first they were an after thought to the goats but not now
> 
> I'm totally in love with all of them



I so very much get it! They are truly wonderful animals.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NICE pair of boys OFA!! Glad it all went well for ya and Hope it continues.


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> NICE pair of boys OFA!! Glad it all went well for ya and Hope it continues.



2 more next week
Then we have a long way to go


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

OneFineAcre said:


> If you click on my website in my signature line there is a good one of Cookie on the home page taken by a professional photographer a few years ago
> Here is one of her fat self laying in the barn
> She's a big girl
> 22 - 1/2 tall exactly
> She is probably carrying a 6 lb single
> View attachment 26393



Aww.  She has similar coloring to what my Cookie had! 
Thanks for sharing!
Congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## babsbag

Cute kids, glad the birth went well. Maybe Zamia will have that buckling AND 2 doelings.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You can't be too mad at Moonpie for having two bucklings, she sure picked a nice time to have them!


----------



## OneFineAcre

She picked a very nice time


----------



## OneFineAcre

Did our last milk test yesterday
Despite not milking for 2 days at Christmas and just milking once a day I think they did good
Zamia is dry and I mean dry
Opal was dry
Clarabelle milked 1.5 lbs
Taffy 1.1
Ginger was a real surprise because she was kind of sick a few weeks ago
She milked 1 lb
Shea .8 lb
Rosie and Cocoa milked .5 lb.

ARC came today to put Nitrogen in the semen tank
We had been filling every 3 months but have figured out tank is good for 4 months


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
@Goat Whisperer 
Got the lights from Premier
I didn't think they needed them tonight the low is 42
But Mairine wanted to try them out
They like it


----------



## Southern by choice

We really like ours.
What do you think of them?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We really like ours.
> What do you think of them?



I like them 
Very sturdy
Goats like them


----------



## Hens and Roos

they look nice and comfy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you like them! I still have to keep the lamps higher though, the lamancha kids were totally amazed and would stand on their two rear legs and whack the lamp with their front hooves 

Glad the kids like it too. 

Oh, not gonna be at the meeting today. Just have so much to do and kidding is right around the corner. Have a lot of prep that needs to be done!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had our NCDGBA lunch and meeting today at The Goat Lady Dairy
Don't get mad
I forgot my camera when we toured the cheese room


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@babsbag, SBC, & I toured GLD. when Babs visited the first time 

Pretty cool, huge though


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 26526


We have 2 of these 

Love the pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @babsbag, SBC, & I toured GLD. when Babs visited the first time
> 
> Pretty cool, huge though



Well if Babs came all the way from
CA I would have hoped you went to GLD and it's what 30 mins from your house ?

They are a "Large" small cheese maker

They make 100k lbs of cheese a year
A large operation makes that in a couple of weeks

But they are nationwide in Whole Foods, Harris Teeter, and Lowes Foods


I guess you know they don't milk any goats any more
But they keep 3 farms in business 

I'm surprised you can be an "artisan" cheese maker and use frozen curd


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A little farther, about ~45 minutes. Would have loved to go but so much to do, not enough time, & getting over whatever bug has been going around. Just wasn't possible. 

It was pretty awesome though


----------



## OneFineAcre

Vet said he'd never seen a dog with an abscess on top of the head
Leave it to my dog to be a first
Small puncture wound
Not sure if it was from rough housing with Angel or something else
It was really painful though
She did great at vet


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor baby! 

Can she get under anything that might have nails/screws in it? Some of our boys like to sleep under the barn walkway/hallway, I know they've had to hit their heads crawling around (I've heard it lol). That could do it.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

OUCH!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hate when they get punctures! 
Poor girl. She probably acted like nothing was wrong too! LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Hate when they get punctures!
> Poor girl. She probably acted like nothing was wrong too! LOL



We noticed it last night
She winced if you touched it


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Poor baby!
> 
> Can she get under anything that might have nails/screws in it? Some of our boys like to sleep under the barn walkway/hallway, I know they've had to hit their heads crawling around (I've heard it lol). That could do it.



Vet seemed to think it was a cat bite
I don't know about that
We did have a cat hanging around 
Of course I haven't seen her in a couple of days
If a cat bit her on top of the head would seem to indicate that Bella had a hold of her


----------



## Bruce

How could a cat (I ASSUME we are talking a house cat) get a single tooth in the top of a head that size??


----------



## Ferguson K

I'd assume she had hold of the catif that was the case.


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> How could a cat (I ASSUME we are talking a house cat) get a single tooth in the top of a head that size??



Saved me from typing the same question. I would think like @Goat Whisperer did...screw or nail. Or canine tooth.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Saved me from typing the same question. I would think like @Goat Whisperer did...screw or nail. Or canine tooth.



I think it was a canine tooth
Angel,Roosevelt, and Mikey have all had them on neck
At the time vet thougjt Mikey had been bit by a snake
I'm thinking they have all been caused by one of the other dogs


----------



## babsbag

Mia jumped up as I was leaning over and I got a canine tooth on the bone below my eye socket. I had a black eye for a week. Those teeth are dangerous.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Her head looks better already


----------



## babsbag

That was a quick fix. Must be good drugs or a good immune system, or both.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> That was a quick fix. Must be good drugs or a good immune system, or both.



It was an "angry" wound when I took the pic yesterday
They had just lanced and drained so it was swollen and bruised looking
A day of antibiotics and anti-inflammatory drugs made a huge difference


----------



## babsbag




----------



## OneFineAcre

We have 2 more does kidding next week
They were bred the same day and day 147 is Monday
Took this pic today
Someone on another forum wanted an udder pic of a FF
I kinda like this udder
This Dee out of Taffy and Fortunato


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Dee is looking good! 
Do you have any Taffy FF pics to compare? 
Looking like she has her mommas test placement


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Isaac babies are just around the corner


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Dee is looking good!
> Do you have any Taffy FF pics to compare?
> Looking like she has her mommas test placement


Youmg Lady you are very observant and have obviously paid attention to my goats
You are correct 
Very similar to Taffy and that's not a bad thing 
Taffy is 3rd best in that regard behind Clarabelle and Zamia
But Taffy is a little better than Ginger so hopefully down the road Dee will be a little better than Taffy


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I've liked Taffy for a long time. 
She is one of my favorites in your herd. 

Remember when I asked you who you feel are your top 3? I knew she would be on that list. 

She will get her turn in the spotlight for sure. I don't see how she could not end up as a finished champion.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I've liked Taffy for a long time.
> She is one of my favorites in your herd.
> 
> Remember when I asked you who you feel are your top 3? I knew she would be on that list.
> 
> She will get her turn in the spotlight for sure. I don't see how she could not end up as a finished champion.



This year could be her year
I do think that 
Could be Gimger"s year too
She's will be 8 years old
Freshened 7 times 
She's long and her back is as level as a yearling 
I've noticed that judges like aged does who show strength and longevity 
And Ginger did win a GC under Evin Evans 
If you only win one the fact that it was under Evin means a lot 
But Taffy is better so this year may be hers and Gingers may be next year as a 9 year old
Saw a 10 year old win the open show at NC State Fair


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm on my phone and can't access the pic but go to my website and go to the Sr Does Tab and look at
Taffys pic
She was a FF in that pic
Look at her depth and body capacity 
Look at her body length 
Look at her long neck
Now that is a dairy goat
And I just took that pic when she was standing in the yard


----------



## OneFineAcre

Dee's ligaments were softened this morning and completely gone this afternoon so we are officially on kid watch

I cleaned stalls today and she is in one
Baby monitor is on

Our girls have always been so polite in kidding at a decent hour

Being her first time she may not have gotten the message


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wisdom comes when ya decide to Listen.....as most teenagers are they don't Listen....


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wisdom comes when ya decide to Listen.....as most teenagers are they don't Listen....


So true


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sitting here listening to goats talking to each other on the monitor


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are ya able to cypher out what they're saying?...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh 
Forgot to mention
Someone took our 3 pigs 
And left 3 hogs


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like they've Grown a mite or 2.


----------



## samssimonsays

They are looking great!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look nice and growth-y!


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's on


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's a girl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## farmerjan

Good thing you were planning on working up and reseeding that piece of ground this year.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!!! Previous post made before seeing the pic!


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's a boy


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Boy and a girl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so excited over here, lol! Congrats OFA!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess ya cyphered it out....Congrats!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Big twins for a FF
3-6 doe
3-14 boy
Weird the doe cam first 
Boy usually comes first


----------



## lalabugs

Oh my goodness! They're are precious!  Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! They are just darling!

Who is the sire of these kids? I can't remember Dee was bred to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Outta name the little buck Jacob.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

So Dee did get the memo
Good girl
Babies are doing well
Don't need the light tonight but figured would help them get dry
They have both nursed strongly


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Good thing you were planning on working up and reseeding that piece of ground this year.....


They still haven't touched the centipede


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congratulations! They are just darling!
> 
> Who is the sire of these kids? I can't remember Dee was bred to.


Valiant


----------



## OneFineAcre

The girl was breech but an easy pull
Boy came perfect
Weird
Most of our boy -  girl Twins the boy comes first


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! What color is the boy?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Congrats! What color is the boy?


White and light brown
I'm
Going to get some better pics today


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Mike CHS

As always they are beautiful!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Precious!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are darling! 
Can't wait to see Valiant's first kids (in your herd) mature! I bet that will be a nice cross 

So any guesses whether they are polled or horned?


----------



## Southern by choice

Have looked at the pics 10x already! LOL But just before I can post either the phone rings, text, or someone needs me ...
Anyway they are so stinking cute.

Never gets old does it? Baby goats are just the best!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> They are darling!
> Can't wait to see Valiant's first kids (in your herd) mature! I bet that will be a nice cross
> 
> So any guesses whether they are polled or horned?



Don't know
Maybe the boy is 
Polled their head/face looks different  but not sure


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> White and light brown
> I'm
> Going to get some better pics today



I guess he has a little bit of black too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Disbudded Moonpie"s boys this afternoon


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cookie is in a stall tonight 
Yesterday was day 147
Her ligaments have softened and her udder is noticeably larger
Mostly Maurime was able to catch her this afternoon
She's kind of wild 
Moonpie's boys are 12 days old and have doubled their weight


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got a text that Cookie had a "huge" single buckling.

No problems with the delivery.  We were worried because she is overweight.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear it went smoothly


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH




----------



## CntryBoy777

Is that one ya plan on keeping?....Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is that one ya plan on keeping?....Congrats!!


We sure don't need a buck


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the buckling wasn't huge
4-14 oz
Maurine checked her at 12:30 and nothing
She had a meeting and came back at 3:30 and a still damp but clean kid was nursing


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute!! Congrats!


----------



## farmerjan

And she still looks like she could have 2 more. LOL

Had a cow that looked 10 months pregnant a week after she would calve.....Was the fatest easiest keeper we ever had....too bad she only ever had bull calves...


----------



## CntryBoy777

From the pic there it almost looks like he is wearing Britches...nice marking!...


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> And she still looks like she could have 2 more. LOL
> 
> Had a cow that looked 10 months pregnant a week after she would calve.....Was the fatest easiest keeper we ever had....too bad she only ever had bull calves...



Yep
She still looks pregnant
She is going to be a project this year
Nigerians are year round breeders and we may breed her again in 3 months


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Yep
> She still looks pregnant
> She is going to be a project this year
> Nigerians are year round breeders and we may breed her again in 3 months


I think you should. 

The kid is adorable! 

You need to remind everyone who the sires are! I know some of the lineups, but not the others.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I think you should.
> 
> The kid is adorable!
> 
> You need to remind everyone who the sires are! I know some of the lineups, but not the others.



You are right
I've kind of lost my touch on kidding threads

Valiant is the sire
Cookie and Dee were bred the same day

If we breed Cookie  in April she would be fresh at State Fair

Sounds like a plan

Molasses is due Feb 4th and then we have a break until March

Rachel"s worship dance team has a convention in Feb and we would like to go skiing

Molasses is bred to Big Brown


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Molasses is bred to Big Brown


I think those will be some awesome kids


----------



## Ferguson K

I LOVE these line ups ans these kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

All of the kids are doing really well

Dee is *starting to look like a dairy goat
She reminds me of Clarabelle at this point at least in everything but udder
Cookie actually doesn't look as fat already*

*Oh and my little calico cat who has taken up here finally let me pet her tonight  
*


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I had a feeling Dee would be a good one 
I'm excited to see her in the ring!

It this Fortunato's first daughter to freshen?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I had a feeling Dee would be a good one
> I'm excited to see her in the ring!
> 
> It this Fortunato's first daughter to freshen?



Yes it is 
Molasses teat placement doesn't look too good
Looks like Cocoa's
Not sure where that is coming from
Maybe Rocky's dam Sweet Pea


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pretty cat
Now that I've actually touched her
She isn't living in the woods
I think we are her other family
I hope I don't get the kittens


----------



## Ferguson K

She's pretty for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm not 100 percent sure that we are her 2nd family
She let Rachel pet her now
And now that we have broken the ice she seems very needy of affection
Like maybe she had it before but doesn't have it now

We are going to keep working on this

It was really pleasant to pet a cat that wanted to be petted

I wonder if my cat has found me?


----------



## Ferguson K

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kind of cats have a world of their own. I once had a feral cat that learned to come in via the doggy door and eat dog food at night.  I didn't know she was doing it until she came in one night and went into the bathroom and had 6 kittens in our bath tub.  

She never did get 'tame' but she never had an issue with us handling her kittens.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Molasses is coming up next 
She's due in a week
I need to get some pics of the pigs
They are huge
Biggest is looking like he is 150 lbs


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are that big already?! 

Waiting on Molasses


----------



## OneFineAcre

The one in the middle of the third picture is the runt.  He's catching up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look great!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice pic of those pigs!


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you feed them?


----------



## Bruce

Nice shiny healthy looking hogs!


----------



## luvmypets

They look great!


----------



## samssimonsays

I can taste bacon lol


----------



## farmerjan

Southern by choice said:


> What do you feed them?


Everything they want....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> What do you feed them?



Pig feed that we get from the same place as our goat feed.

ETA:
It costs $9 per 50lb bag.
I've bought 18 bags so far.


----------



## Southern by choice

My friends started raising 2-3 per year several years ago.
The only problem they have had is finding good places to process. Some have really bad reviews. One place no longer does it and last year they had to schedule months in advance. Do you know where you are taking yours?

Your pigs have grown nicely. What kind are they ... I know nothing about pigs but was just wondering if they were "reds" durocs maybe? LOL Seriously I know NOTHING about pigs but I confess I will eat bacon.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> Pig feed that we get from the same place as our goat feed.
> 
> ETA:
> It costs $9 per 50lb bag.
> I've bought 18 bags so far.



Nice looking pigs. I'd have to find some ugly ones so Danielle didn't cry when they were butchered. LOL.

 I've heard they grow great on goat milk! I'm hoping to get a bottle heifer this year, but a friend of mine raises hogs on all her extra goat milk. She says they are delicious.
Of coarse, bacon is always delicious.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> My friends started raising 2-3 per year several years ago.
> The only problem they have had is finding good places to process. Some have really bad reviews. One place no longer does it and last year they had to schedule months in advance. Do you know where you are taking yours?
> 
> Your pigs have grown nicely. What kind are they ... I know nothing about pigs but was just wondering if they were "reds" durocs maybe? LOL Seriously I know NOTHING about pigs but I confess I will eat bacon.



They are Duroc x Berkshire.

Flowers in Sims NC is a great slaughter house and close to us.  They do all of the Maurines folks steers too.
They make great sausage.
You do have to schedule in advance, but I think it's like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Nice looking pigs. I'd have to find some ugly ones so Danielle didn't cry when they were butchered. LOL.
> 
> I've heard they grow great on goat milk! I'm hoping to get a bottle heifer this year, but a friend of mine raises hogs on all her extra goat milk. She says they are delicious.
> Of coarse, bacon is always delicious.



Unfortunately we don't have any milk right now

But I think we may do another batch
I think we will build a pen where we had always planned to put it on the back of the property
Going to "renovate" the pasture that they have rooted up
I'm going to try to get some Lespedeza  growing there


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pigs are looking great! When are they due to be dinner?

How is Molasses looking like? Isn't she due soon? 

Lespedeza sounds like a good idea! Most folks I know that have tried to grow it say it takes at least 2 years.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Pigs are looking great! When are they due to be dinner?
> 
> How is Molasses looking like? Isn't she due soon?
> 
> Lespedeza sounds like a good idea! Most folks I know that have tried to grow it say it takes at least 2 years.



Probably about another month or so
It will be about another 18 bags of feed
We have had them 6 weeks now but they will eat more now
Feeders gain about 1 lb per 3 lbs of feed 
36 bags is 1800 lbs of feed would be 600 lbs of weight gain divided by 3 would be 200 lbs each 
If the biggest weighed 50 lbs when we got him would weigh 250 lbs 
At least in theory  

Molasses looks good
Her teats are not as plumb as Moonpie or Coleus
But it looks capacious and she has good extension on her fore udder

Moonpie on her 2nd freshening appears to have a very capacious udder but it goes lower on the legs 
It looks exactly like Coleus"s

I go back and forth every day on selling both of them
Funny I'm thinking about culling a doe who finished 4th at national


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You should send me some pics


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You should send me some pics



You interested ? 

Oh and the Lespedeza
Once I get it graded I'll have to plant
a fast growing annual to give cover 
To give the Leapedeza time

We are still getting the 2 steers so it may be later than planned
Been some logistical problems with the steers but rumor has it they will be her Sunday


----------



## farmerjan

How are the in laws doing?  The winter hasn't been as rough here except for all the rain, but not as cold as it could have been.  Have the cows been doing okay?

If your slaughter house only needs a few weeks to schedule that is something.  We have a 2-3 month wait normally, except in the summer when he is slower.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> How are the in laws doing?  The winter hasn't been as rough here except for all the rain, but not as cold as it could have been.  Have the cows been doing okay?
> 
> If your slaughter house only needs a few weeks to schedule that is something.  We have a 2-3 month wait normally, except in the summer when he is slower.



They are doing ok
Sold 7 last week
1 old cow
A steer
And 5 bull calves
Working out what else to sell


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 21761
> 
> Rosie


Just saw this pic of Rosie scrolling across the banner


----------



## OneFineAcre

Molasses is in a kidding stall
Ligs are gone and were gone this morning
The plan is for her to kid before we go to bed tonight 
Maurine called the slaughter house today 4 week lead time on the pigs
She told him 4 to 6 weeks
He said we were good
I think it will be 4 weeks
We have had them for 6 weeks and I put the 18th bag of feed in the feeder today
That's 900 lbs of feed
So for a pound of weight gain per 3 lbs of feed they would have gained 300 lbs or 100 each
So the 2 bigger ones looked about 50 lbs when we got them they would weigh 150 each
The smaller was 35 lbs and would be 135 now
And Mairine has seen a lot of pigs and that's what she said they look like
My thinking is they are bigger now and will eat more and gain another 100 lbs in 4 weeks
We shall see


----------



## Bruce

That is some serious weight gain! Is there anyway to know / guess lean to fat before they are slaughtered?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> That is some serious weight gain! Is there anyway to know / guess lean to fat before they are slaughtered?



They grow pretty fast when they are young particularly the more commercial type hybrids

The commercial farms have a device to measure the fat on the back
It's basically a high tech needle that pierces the skin

Of course the commercial operations tend more toward leaner pork which is preferred in the Asian markets
That's why there is a market in high end restaraunts for the heritage breeds that have more intramuscular marbeling

But in this case we don't have a way to tell but the rule of thumb is that beginning at 180-200 lbs they will add more fat

Maurines dad likes to butcher at 200-225 lbs and we like ours at 250 lbs
So this will work out pretty good we are going to give them the smaller one


----------



## OneFineAcre

Molasses had quads this morning
3 bucks
1 doe


----------



## OneFineAcre

Boy 1-13 oz
Girl 2-10
Boy 3-8
Boy 2-10


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new kids!  Hope they are doing well-how's the smallest one doing?


----------



## Latestarter

wow... that is so small  trying to picture/imagine a kid that weighs less than a can of coke... Grats on successful births though. Hope they all thrive.


----------



## OneFineAcre

They are all doing ok so far
It was 29 degrees this morning
We had the heat lamp
We got them all dry the heat lamp helps with that
But after about an hour none had nursed and only the biggest buck really tried
While Maurine was getting the milking stuff ready the big boy did nurse
She milked her some and the other 3 have all had a couple of oz each
The little boy and the girl are in the play pen inside now
Molasses was a little over whelmed with 4 being a FF


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! Logged in just to see is she popped yet 

How was the delivery? Molasses okay?
I bet you are loving those heat lamps right now, it's cold this morning!

@Latestarter the doeling isn't abnormal. We've had a few her size. Smallest we've had is 1lb 9 oz. 

OFA is brave though. I always bring mine in the house. I get to stressed and think they'll get smooshed.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Posting at the same time… glad you brought those babies inside. I'm quick to take a kid in, especially those tiny ones. 

That is quite a load for a FF. Sounds like her grand dam!


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhh my mistake... I read the 1  2  3 and missed the 4th one numbered "2" I read that as birth order, not pounds/ounces...  Over a pound is much better to my weigh of thinking


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine milked her some more 
Really thick colostrum


----------



## OneFineAcre

milked about 16 oz total at this
Point


----------



## OneFineAcre

For those keeping count that's 7 boys and 2 girls so far


----------



## Latestarter

I may be mistaken, but I thought at one point you said you'd be happy with more boys this year? Though from your  Perhaps I'm mistaken...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I hope you're not starting a trend with all those boys...   Of course, it's easier to make myself sell the boys so maybe it's a good thing in disguise?

But congrats on safe deliveries and healthy babies!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Ahhh my mistake... I read the 1  2  3 and missed the 4th one numbered "2" I read that as birth order, not pounds/ounces...  Over a pound is much better to my weigh of thinking


 ME TOO!!! With those sizes I'm thinking "kids like as in Goats or am I missing something and we are talking kits as in bunnies!!!!"

Even with the additional couple of pounds, sounds like OFA is breeding teacup goats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Those kids will grow to be normal sized Nigerian DWARF goats. OFA has had several itty bitty's, as have we. As long as they are fed properly and don't have things like cocci and parasites slowing them down, they'll be fine. I have kids that we smaller than that (from quints) that are 50 pounds at a year. That is pretty darned good considering most mature Nigerian does are around 60lbs. Given them another 1-2 years to fully mature (like all goats), you can't even tell they were so much smaller.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The weights are actually pretty darn good for quads


----------



## Southern by choice

I am not getting alerts. I just found out!
Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note
Went and got hay and feed this morning
My feed guy told me my math on the pigs weight gain 3 lbs of feed to 1lb weight gain was pretty accurate up to about now
It will not be as good for the next 100 lbs of weight gain
He said at their current weight it would be like 4-1 and at the end like 5-1
Average about 4.5 - 1


----------



## OneFineAcre

The girl is in Maurines lap
The itty bitty boy in play pen


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Ferguson K

Happy healthy babies and mom are a big plus!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I may be mistaken, but I thought at one point you said you'd be happy with more boys this year? Though from your  Perhaps I'm mistaken...



Not really hoping for more bucks
If Zamia has one he is sold for a lot of money but I'd still rather have 2 does from her
I hope we are getting our bucks early and girls from the stars


----------



## CntryBoy777

They're just Darling!!....Congradulations OFA!!...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot
Dee's doeling and Cookies buckling are polled

And Mollasses doeling and itty bitty boy have blue eyes 
Haven't checked the other 2 close yet


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Boy, the picture of the tiny boy brings back memories of when our Maggie had her six kids and the two doelings were so tiny!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

All 4 of Molasse's kids have blue eyes
Way to go Big Brown


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had plans tonight
Goats are going with us


----------



## Bruce

Hope you brought enough to share with everyone!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gosh they are darling! 

Not that it means much, but I love their color. That doeling is adorable, I have a feeling she is going to be spoiled!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

So far so good with the quads
The doeling was struggling but seems better
The two stayed inside last night but we are leaving them out tonight
They seem much happier with their mom and siblings


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got the 2 black Angus steers today
Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad you got your steers but I'm looking forward to more pics of your quads.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Happy pigs


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> I'm glad you got your steers but I'm looking forward to more pics of your quads.



We will get more pics of the quads


----------



## babsbag

Are the kids that you had in the house nursing on mom? Just curious if she was accepting them ok since you had them separated for a bit.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Are the kids that you had in the house nursing on mom? Just curious if she was accepting them ok since you had them separated for a bit.



They are back with their mom and she is accepting them.  But, neither are really nursing at this point.

The itty bitty boy is just too small to compete it seems.  He seems perfectly healthy and getting stronger all of the time.

The little girl was really struggling that first day.  She could not stand up and if you stood her up she couldn't stay up for long.  And when you did stand her up, she was holding her head down.  She was crying some like something hurt.

We gave her 3/10 ml of selenium and 5/10 ml of thiamin.  Then our vet told us to give her some banamine, that something might have happened with her head or neck coming through the birth canal.
Day 2 she was better and now on Day 3 even better suckling the bottle really well.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the babies.  hope they all get stronger and thrive.  love how
 that steer is looking at the pigs like what the heck is that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Gosh they are darling!
> 
> Not that it means much, but I love their color. That doeling is adorable, I have a feeling she is going to be spoiled!



I do too.
The biggest buckling looks like Fortunato.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> congrats on the babies.  hope they all get stronger and thrive.  love how
> that steer is looking at the pigs like what the heck is that.



I should have gotten a picture of the goats looking at the steers.


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, OFA!  QUADS!  Your 3 bucklings and doeling are just darling.

  I just heard about your quads yesterday, and finally remembered to look for the thread on them.  It's been fun going on the journey with you. However, since I am just a newby at kidding goats, I will be pleased as punch if my two new does (Falina & Ruby) keep it down to twins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Devonviolet said:


> Wow, OFA!  QUADS!  Your 3 bucklings and doeling are just darling.
> 
> I just heard about your quads yesterday, and finally remembered to look for the thread on them.  It's been fun going on the journey with you. However, since I am just a newby at kidding goats, I will be pleased as punch if my two new does (Falina & Ruby) keep it down to twins!



I would  take twins every time.  Any more than that increases the risk of a problem and the workload on us.


----------



## OneFineAcre

With the quads being born early Saturday, I was up and out earlier than normal.

Guess where the sun hits first in the goat pens?
On cold morning like Saturday they get in that spot and just wait for the sun to hit them.  You can see the boys in the background too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is that Zamia - the big round ball to the right?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Is that Zamia - the big round ball to the right?



Yep
2 girls and a boy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Is that Zamia - the big round ball to the right?



And the little one behind/beside her closest to the well is Mimi (Forget Me Not) Isaac's sister.  Her and Fortunate Son are the ones that Zamia was their foster mother.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Yep
> 2 girls and a boy


Maybe 3 girls and a boy... she looks huge. When is she due?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Maybe 3 girls and a boy... she looks huge. When is she due?



Late March I think.

She's never had more than twins and had a single last time.

I wouldn't have looked at Molasses and thought she would have quads.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@babsbag
She isn't letting them nurse and is running them off
Good news is they are both doing great
Girl is 100 percent better


----------



## OneFineAcre

Way to go @babsbag 
You jinxed us
We've never had a 100 percent bottle baby
I think we do now


----------



## Goat Whisperer

But that's okay..... cuz' 

Bottle babies are the BEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAH

Goat Whisperer said:


> But that's okay..... cuz'
> 
> Bottle babies are the BEST!!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> But that's okay..... cuz'
> 
> Bottle babies are the BEST!!!!!!!!!



The good news is that Molasses seems to be a high producer.
And Cookie just having the single we are getting some milk from her too.
Dee and Moonpies twins are drinking all they can make.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 27506 So far so good with the quads
> The doeling was struggling but seems better
> The two stayed inside last night but we are leaving them out tonight
> They seem much happier with their mom and siblings



How long has it been since you got up to feed babies in the night OFA?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> How long has it been since you got up to feed babies in the night OFA?



Long time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the itty bitty boy was 1 lb 13 oz is 2-7
Girl was 2-10 is 3-7


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan

How much do you think they weigh?


----------



## Latestarter

Is this a guessing contest? I'll guess 500-550lb. I wouldn't want to try getting them into the bed of my pickup truck...  They look like they'll be Delicious.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Not really a guessing contest.  People who are around them a lot can be pretty good at estimating the weight.
One is a little bigger than the other.  Maurine thinks one is 800 and the other 750.

She took some to the sale last week with her dad so she also has what they weighed to use as a gauge.


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> @farmerjan
> 
> How much do you think they weigh?
> 
> 
> View attachment 27640


Guessing from a single photo view is always just a wild guess but I'll play.
600-625 for the one on the left and 700 max for the one on the right.


----------



## farmerjan

Since it is really hard to tell from a picture,  and I am not always real accurate...but with trying to enlarge the pics I would hazard a guess in the 650 to 750 range.  Seeing in person is alot better.... The one on the right looks a bit beefier in the body and hindquarters and it could just be the angle.
You did say they are steers right?  They will be a little lighter than the bull calves you took if they are all in the same age range. The bulls usually develop the muscling a little quicker and more weight gain up to the 6-7 wts then the steers will catch up some with the added meat/fat gain.  They get blockier and the bulls will get more neck and not as much overall gain in the  hindquarters.

Look like some pretty nice steers.  How'd the ones do at the sale?  Steer prices here have been in the 1.20's to 1.50's for some real nice ones, mostly in the 1.30-1.40 range;  in the 4-6 wt range. Bulls are .10 to .25 less. We took some heifers the last couple of weeks, lightweights,  390's and 470's and they were 1.25 for the 390's and 1.11 for the 470's.  Not great compared to 2 years ago but better than the .90's back in dec.  Also sold a couple of open old cull cows, 890, 970, and 1350 for .55, .53, and .48 lb.  We weren't too unhappy with that because we had bought 10 bred cows for an avg $930 ea the week before.  IF they all calve, we will have about  350 in each of the calves when they hit the ground and if they raise them then will make a few dollars.  All the cows are in the 6-8 yr old range but one old one.  2 weighed over 1500 lbs, which we never usually buy a bred cow that big,  but they were supposed to be for someone who wanted some then changed their mind after we bought them, so we got stuck with them.  But at cull price they are worth 750 so if we raise a calf then won't lose anything.  It's always a gamble. 

We just preg checked the last ones and have 6 more open cows to sell.  But I am not surprised, they are all OLD and really did not expect 3 to breed and it is better that the others are going to go too.  So the bought cows will replace them.  13 of the 16 heifers were bred , the other 3 have "immature" reproductive tracts and no rebreeds for them.  Sold 2 and they weighed in the 850 range and brought .97/lb so that was good.  The other was with a different group that was put out on late grass so she will go in a couple of weeks when we have another trailer load to go.  Also had 9 that got into the neighbors this past summer, and his bulls were in with his cows, 5 of the 9 are bred which I am not thrilled about.  They are a little younger than I like to be calving, but hopefully will do okay as he says his bulls are also easy calving so the calves will hopefully not be too big.  Have about 15 heifers with the bull now being bred for the first time, not counting all the fall calving cows,  about 80 or so I guess.  About 95 due to start calving in March for the spring group.


----------



## farmerjan

At least greybeard and I are on the same guessing level....


----------



## greybeard

Animals of known weights:
900lbs





1235lbs




1260lb steer:


 


(intact bull) 1485lbs:


 

(Top 3 pics are not my animals--bottom was)


----------



## greybeard

OFA:
What are the ages of the 2 steers?


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> OFA:
> What are the ages of the 2 steers?



They are 13-14 months old or so.

The pictures are very helpful. Thanks

Maurine was over on her estimates of the one's they sold last week, so she is probably a little over on these too.

ETA:
Asked my wife.  She said they were just under a year old.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Since it is really hard to tell from a picture,  and I am not always real accurate...but with trying to enlarge the pics I would hazard a guess in the 650 to 750 range.  Seeing in person is alot better.... The one on the right looks a bit beefier in the body and hindquarters and it could just be the angle.
> You did say they are steers right?  They will be a little lighter than the bull calves you took if they are all in the same age range. The bulls usually develop the muscling a little quicker and more weight gain up to the 6-7 wts then the steers will catch up some with the added meat/fat gain.  They get blockier and the bulls will get more neck and not as much overall gain in the  hindquarters.
> 
> Look like some pretty nice steers.  How'd the ones do at the sale?  Steer prices here have been in the 1.20's to 1.50's for some real nice ones, mostly in the 1.30-1.40 range;  in the 4-6 wt range. Bulls are .10 to .25 less. We took some heifers the last couple of weeks, lightweights,  390's and 470's and they were 1.25 for the 390's and 1.11 for the 470's.  Not great compared to 2 years ago but better than the .90's back in dec.  Also sold a couple of open old cull cows, 890, 970, and 1350 for .55, .53, and .48 lb.  We weren't too unhappy with that because we had bought 10 bred cows for an avg $930 ea the week before.  IF they all calve, we will have about  350 in each of the calves when they hit the ground and if they raise them then will make a few dollars.  All the cows are in the 6-8 yr old range but one old one.  2 weighed over 1500 lbs, which we never usually buy a bred cow that big,  but they were supposed to be for someone who wanted some then changed their mind after we bought them, so we got stuck with them.  But at cull price they are worth 750 so if we raise a calf then won't lose anything.  It's always a gamble.
> 
> We just preg checked the last ones and have 6 more open cows to sell.  But I am not surprised, they are all OLD and really did not expect 3 to breed and it is better that the others are going to go too.  So the bought cows will replace them.  13 of the 16 heifers were bred , the other 3 have "immature" reproductive tracts and no rebreeds for them.  Sold 2 and they weighed in the 850 range and brought .97/lb so that was good.  The other was with a different group that was put out on late grass so she will go in a couple of weeks when we have another trailer load to go.  Also had 9 that got into the neighbors this past summer, and his bulls were in with his cows, 5 of the 9 are bred which I am not thrilled about.  They are a little younger than I like to be calving, but hopefully will do okay as he says his bulls are also easy calving so the calves will hopefully not be too big.  Have about 15 heifers with the bull now being bred for the first time, not counting all the fall calving cows,  about 80 or so I guess.  About 95 due to start calving in March for the spring group.



They sold in that range.  I do remember they had a cull cow that was .53


----------



## Bruce

I guess they are too heavy to be stepping on your feet, take care!


----------



## greybeard

I have no steers presently, but have an 8 1/2 month old bull calf here. If I get a chance this week, I'll run him over the scale and get a pic of him. Weight tapes are pretty close for most breeds.

Having winter hair on can make visual weight estimates extra tricky. 

I don't have the weight ticket handy but if I remember right, the avg on this little group of 5-6 month old bull calves was around 375-400 lbs. A drought year and poor grass.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> I have no steers presently, but have an 8 1/2 month old bull calf here. If I get a chance this week, I'll run him over the scale and get a pic of him. Weight tapes are pretty close for most breeds.
> 
> Having winter hair on can make visual weight estimates extra tricky.
> 
> I don't have the weight ticket handy but if I remember right, the avg on this little group of 5-6 month old bull calves was around 375-400 lbs. A drought year and poor grass.
> 
> View attachment 27647



Maurine and her dad sold 7 bull calves week before last
6 and 7 months old and they were from 375-475.
So, about the same.  With her dads place every year is a poor grass year because of over grazing due to overstocking.
He is 87 and naturally hasn't been on top of things as good has he has in the past.
We were surprised that all of them looked as good they did.

I think we will be able to put some weight on these steers pretty well.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I think with just the two that you will be able to get them gaining well.  No competition from the adult cows.  The bull calves were right about where I would expect, if maybe a tad bit light, for that age, but that is about what ours usually weigh at 6 months.  Maybe with him cutting back a few head the grass can do better and they can wean some a little heavier next bunch.  The steers you have are probably last springs' calves?   So I am assuming that you will kill them in late fall when they are in the 1000-1200 lb size?

GB nice looking bull and the calves were nice too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, I think with just the two that you will be able to get them gaining well.  No competition from the adult cows.  The bull calves were right about where I would expect, if maybe a tad bit light, for that age, but that is about what ours usually weigh at 6 months.  Maybe with him cutting back a few head the grass can do better and they can wean some a little heavier next bunch.  The steers you have are probably last springs' calves?   So I am assuming that you will kill them in late fall when they are in the 1000-1200 lb size?
> 
> GB nice looking bull and the calves were nice too.



Plus some of his cows are old so who knows how much milk they were making
As to the plan that's Maurines deal
She's in charge
I just pay the fees bills


----------



## farmerjan

If there is a way for her to get the cows in somewhere and have them preg checked and "mouthed" that would really help her to make decisions on who to keep and who to sell.  Plus give her folks a little income from a non-productive cow before they bury her.  
We have a cow that is as fat as she can be, right up checked preg again in the 6-7 month range with everyone else....and she doesn't have a tooth in her mouth...No joke, she raises a nice calf, gets bred back, is a miserable B**** to get in the pen -  look at the recent broken light and dent in the front of my forrester - ARGGGG -  but how can you sell one like that when she is more than paying her way and has put enough calves on the ground that she doesn't owe us a thing. We have had her for at least 12-15 years and was not a heifer when we bought her.  But,  we'll see how she does this year.  When they start raising a smaller calf because they don't make much milk is when we will cut them off, and always when they come up open.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The 2 little quad bottle babies are doing well as are their 2 brothers with their mom
Molasses is producing a lot of milk and has by far the most capacious udder of any FF we have had
She is a lot like her grand dam Coleus but not the best teat placement in our herd
But I guess Zamia and Clarbelle set a high standard in that regard

We have intrusted them this weekend to our goat sitter 

We are in Winston-Salem NC for a dance convention

Rachel is in a worship dance group and Dance Revolution is a Christian Dance convention

Having a nice weekend


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are home from our trip
Even though the animals were in good hands you still worry
Our sitter did warn us there were a couple of cow pies in our back yard
The steers got out
She didn't latch the gate
They were easily coaxed back into the fence with some grain


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ok, might have laughed about the steers! Glad all is well and they were easily contained. 

I hope you enjoyed your time away, but I know you've got to glad to be back home. 

I can't believe you are talking about Molasses udder with no pics


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops!  Our two new goats got out the first night --- after dark.    I started to panic & then remembered they are feed driven. A handful of feed in a bowl, and they followed me back into their quarantine hut.


----------



## Bruce

Always nice when they can be bribed 

How was the trip??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Always nice when they can be bribed
> 
> How was the trip??


Nice
Expensive but nice


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ok, might have laughed about the steers! Glad all is well and they were easily contained.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your time away, but I know you've got to glad to be back home.
> 
> I can't believe you are talking about Molasses udder with no pics



Not much to take a pic of now
With the 2 kids on her and milking her to feed the others it's always empty

Will get pics when we milk test
Maurine said it feels like Coleus"s udder
Moonpie's udder looks like Coleus"s too
Moonpie's elbows kick out pretty noticeably


----------



## OneFineAcre

Devonviolet said:


> Oops!  Our two new goats got out the first night --- after dark.    I started to panic & then remembered they are feed driven. A handful of feed in a bowl, and they followed me back into their quarantine hut.



Most goats are pretty easy
Our milk stand is under a shelter outside of our fence
We just let them out of the gate and they run jump on the stand

I have one goat Cookie that would be the only one I would worry about if she got loose


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Not much to take a pic of now
> With the 2 kids on her and milking her to feed the others it's always empty
> 
> Will get pics when we milk test
> Maurine said it feels like Coleus"s udder
> Moonpie's udder looks like Coleus"s too
> Moonpie's elbows kick out pretty noticeably


Well, I remember Coleus had a pretty darn good udder, so I'm sure you are happy with that! 

I did notice that on Moonpie, but I saw quite a few other Nigies at the different shows like that too. None of ours are like that, but it's not like we have a ton of nigies. How common is it, do you see it a lot? 

I'm so excited to see these guys as they grow! I assumed you'll be taking all of these girls to the RM show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Boy 1-13 oz
> Girl 2-10
> Boy 3-8
> Boy 2-10



Weighed last night
Boy 3-5 oz
Girl 4-12 oz
Boy  6-8 oz
Boy 4-12 oz


----------



## farmerjan

Another set of QUADS????  What are you doing when you put the goats together to breed????If I could get my dairy nurse cows to have trips and quads, I wouldn't have to get more calves to go on them !! 

Oh, please no, I didn't say that....


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Another set of QUADS????  What are you doing when you put the goats together to breed????If I could get my dairy nurse cows to have trips and quads, I wouldn't have to get more calves to go on them !!
> 
> Oh, please no, I didn't say that....



No just one set
Was showing their weight gain


----------



## farmerjan

AAAHHHH...forgive me...they are growing and gaining.  That's great.  They are about a week old now??

Cows will start the spring calving season here in about 2 weeks.  It will probably snow like a .....since we have been having all this warmer, and clear weather.  Have about 35 lambs on the ground so it has been good weather for that.  No cold rain.  They can take the cold once they get dried off and the Dall ewes are pretty good about getting them done.  Sometimes you can't catch a lamb that is only an hour old!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> AAAHHHH...forgive me...they are growing and gaining.  That's great.  They are about a week old now??
> 
> Cows will start the spring calving season here in about 2 weeks.  It will probably snow like a .....since we have been having all this warmer, and clear weather.  Have about 35 lambs on the ground so it has been good weather for that.  No cold rain.  They can take the cold once they get dried off and the Dall ewes are pretty good about getting them done.  Sometimes you can't catch a lamb that is only an hour old!!!!



They are 10 days old 
Excellent weight gain
And even though we are bottle feeding 2 of them so far they have had nothing but their own mothers milk so she is making good milk


----------



## Baymule

Just got caught up. Your does have given you some precious, beautiful kids. Quads! Wow! I'm glad you enjoyed your trip, sometimes you just have to get away and go have some fun. Your farm sitter sounds like a good one, yes the steers got out, but were easily corralled again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Well, I remember Coleus had a pretty darn good udder, so I'm sure you are happy with that!
> 
> I did notice that on Moonpie, but I saw quite a few other Nigies at the different shows like that too. None of ours are like that, but it's not like we have a ton of nigies. How common is it, do you see it a lot?
> 
> I'm so excited to see these guys as they grow! I assumed you'll be taking all of these girls to the RM show?



Moonpie is very much like her mother 
Very thin and dairy
Udder is identical
Molasses teat placement isn't the same


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You need to keep a buck out of Clara Belle, if bred to the right buck I bet her son could really improve those teats


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the steers are liking their new home
They are at least liking the feed at their new home
They are actually getting a little to friendly
Too big of an animal to get too close
Took them a bucket of feed last night and heard a womp womp womp sound behind me and turned to see a 700 lb animal running towards me kicking his feet in the air like a baby goat does


----------



## CntryBoy777

That'll sure get your Attention....


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> So the steers are liking their new home
> They are at least liking the feed at their new home
> They are actually getting a little to friendly
> Too big of an animal to get too close
> Took them a bucket of feed last night and heard a womp womp womp sound behind me and turned to see a 700 lb animal running towards me kicking his feet in the air like a baby goat does


Oh my!!! I hear the thunder of 24 feet (2 per chicken) but that is a WHOLE lot different! Best stay on your side of the fence with those steers.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Oh my!!! I hear the thunder of 24 feet (2 per chicken) but that is a WHOLE lot different! Best stay on your side of the fence with those steers.



We have to walk through the area where the steers are to get to out buck pen

When you do the steers are starting to crowd us too much

Got to fix that


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You need to keep a buck out of Clara Belle, if bred to the right buck I bet her son could really improve those teats



@Pearce Pastures 
You hit a home run there


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> So the steers are liking their new home
> They are at least liking the feed at their new home
> They are actually getting a little to friendly
> Too big of an animal to get too close
> Took them a bucket of feed last night and heard a womp womp womp sound behind me and turned to see a 700 lb animal running towards me kicking his feet in the air like a baby goat does


That's why we opted not to have cows. I've had all I want of 2,000 pound bulls. I used to carry a pipe with me so I could whallop my longhorn bull across his nose when he ran at me. Nope. No more.


----------



## farmerjan

I get that many people have had bad experiences with cattle.  But, I want my cattle to come to me when I call or shake a bucket.  That said, I also make sure that they realize that they will get their noses or whatever hurt if they get too enthusiastic.  And due to the ankle/knee issues, it is hard to get out of their way when they want feed.

I usually get the feed into the bunks, troughs, or whatever in the pens with the gates closed and then open them for the animals to come in.  In another field, there is one trough that I can pretty much get the feed into while walking quickly along it, then go to the other one, while they are pushing at the first.  I think nothing of taking an empty bucket and walloping them with it, or a cattle sorting stick or whatever.  But we DO NOT KEEP MEAN ANIMALS.  If they want to fight me for any reason other than a new baby on the ground, they have written their ticket out.
The steers are showing their pleasure at you coming to feed them, and running and kicking up their heels is their only way to do it.  Just watch them, and when they get close, make sure you do smack them so they know they are invading your space.  Yes, you have to watch their heels as they don't realize that they can hurt you.  They will probably calm down a bit once they realize that this is a regular thing.  And as they gain a little weight, the running, kicking does usually slow down or stop.   I have found that when I have cows or anything crowding me, that a loud, NO and a smack with a stick will get them to back off and realize that they are not going to get something everytime they see me.  A regular time to feed will help as they will realize that if you are out there at a different than usual time, that they aren't going to get anything.  Routine does help.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Moonpie, Molasses, Dee and Cookie start milk test tomorrow
We have decided we aren't going to do owner sampling going forward
We are going to use an independent tester

Also from our last test the only does who are technical finished are Zamia and Opal in that they were reported as dry on the last test
Opal is officially a *M 
And Zamia is officially a *M and now has the designation of GCH 
She was previously a CH


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I get that many people have had bad experiences with cattle.  But, I want my cattle to come to me when I call or shake a bucket.  That said, I also make sure that they realize that they will get their noses or whatever hurt if they get too enthusiastic.  And due to the ankle/knee issues, it is hard to get out of their way when they want feed.
> 
> I usually get the feed into the bunks, troughs, or whatever in the pens with the gates closed and then open them for the animals to come in.  In another field, there is one trough that I can pretty much get the feed into while walking quickly along it, then go to the other one, while they are pushing at the first.  I think nothing of taking an empty bucket and walloping them with it, or a cattle sorting stick or whatever.  But we DO NOT KEEP MEAN ANIMALS.  If they want to fight me for any reason other than a new baby on the ground, they have written their ticket out.
> The steers are showing their pleasure at you coming to feed them, and running and kicking up their heels is their only way to do it.  Just watch them, and when they get close, make sure you do smack them so they know they are invading your space.  Yes, you have to watch their heels as they don't realize that they can hurt you.  They will probably calm down a bit once they realize that this is a regular thing.  And as they gain a little weight, the running, kicking does usually slow down or stop.   I have found that when I have cows or anything crowding me, that a loud, NO and a smack with a stick will get them to back off and realize that they are not going to get something everytime they see me.  A regular time to feed will help as they will realize that if you are out there at a different than usual time, that they aren't going to get anything.  Routine does help.



Oh me and the steers are OK
I'm not afraid of them and they are gradually becoming not afraid of me
Which is good
I'll definitely show them some
Respect and expect the same in return

The pigs have become pretty friendly
They love a back scratch


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Moonpie, Molasses, Dee and Cookie start milk test tomorrow
> We have decided we aren't going to do owner sampling going forward
> We are going to use an independent tester
> 
> Also from our last test the only does who are technical finished are Zamia and Opal in that they were reported as dry on the last test
> Opal is officially a *M
> And Zamia is officially a *M and now has the designation of GCH
> She was previously a CH




What is the difference or benefit from going with an independent tester?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> What is the difference or benefit from going with an independent tester?



I'm not really sure 

I think that you can't get certain recognitions if you owner sample.

ETA:
I probably should not have said that "we" decided to not do owner sampling.
Maurine decided


----------



## Hens and Roos

interesting, you will have to keep us updated!


----------



## goatgurl

OFA the steers made me laugh and brought back fond? memories.  the last steer I had was an angus/jersey cross and he use to come flying across the field at me bucking and kicking but he never ran over me.  one time he flew past me and dang near kicked me in the head.  like @farmerjan said I started  carrying my walking stick and if he got into my space he got that infamous, at my house anyway, aaannnnttt and a whack on the nose.  he soon learned the aanntt  meant stay back.  he lived to the ripe old age of 20 months, freezer camp, and i'm still kickin'. 
glad to hear milk testing has started again.  good luck with it again this year.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not sure about the requirements for goats, but I do know that a farmer cannot get the records on the cows as official if they are on owner sampler nor are they official under certain other designations.  Most of that is due to the requirements of the breed associations that the animals are registered with.  There are about 20 different designations for cattle, from 1x to 2x to whether the milk recorder is used....  
Due to wanting the official records to be unbiased and all that, that is why they require a test to be administered by an unaffiliated party.  In fact here, when I became a tester, and still in the manual, it is stated that you cannot be an immediate family member that has an "interest" in the animals being tested.  Meaning financial;  so that you don't skew the results to make them more favorable for the animal.  
Like one of my reg holstein farmers told me a long time ago, to cheat on the test is only hurting themselves.  But there have been cases where farmers did not completely milk out the cows the milking prior to the test, or didn't milk them at all before a 1x test, so that it looked like the animal was making alot more milk.
Since I am not knowledgeable in the goat world of milk testing, I can't say exactly what the difference is but I think it is probably along those lines.  All the milk test records are automatically transferred to the breed assoc of the cows, and become part of their permanent records for lifetime production and all.
I would be interested in knowing what some of the "letters" mean in the goats, like GCH and *M and all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I am not sure about the requirements for goats, but I do know that a farmer cannot get the records on the cows as official if they are on owner sampler nor are they official under certain other designations.  Most of that is due to the requirements of the breed associations that the animals are registered with.  There are about 20 different designations for cattle, from 1x to 2x to whether the milk recorder is used....
> Due to wanting the official records to be unbiased and all that, that is why they require a test to be administered by an unaffiliated party.  In fact here, when I became a tester, and still in the manual, it is stated that you cannot be an immediate family member that has an "interest" in the animals being tested.  Meaning financial;  so that you don't skew the results to make them more favorable for the animal.
> Like one of my reg holstein farmers told me a long time ago, to cheat on the test is only hurting themselves.  But there have been cases where farmers did not completely milk out the cows the milking prior to the test, or didn't milk them at all before a 1x test, so that it looked like the animal was making alot more milk.
> Since I am not knowledgeable in the goat world of milk testing, I can't say exactly what the difference is but I think it is probably along those lines.  All the milk test records are automatically transferred to the breed assoc of the cows, and become part of their permanent records for lifetime production and all.
> I would be interested in knowing what some of the "letters" mean in the goats, like GCH and *M and all.



Zamia is a "finished" champion.  You become a finished by winning 3 GC under certain conditions.

So, on her registration papers she was CH Little Tots Estate Zamia.

Now, due to earning the milk star she is GCH Little Tots Estate 1*M.

Her daughter Clarabelle is also a finished champion and earned a milk star.

She will be GCH One Fine Acre Clarabelle 2*M.
The 2 meaning she is a second generation milk star.

Their is also a designation of SG like SGCH .  SG being superior genetics.  This is based on milk testing and linear appraisal and also how the traits are passed on to other generations.  Not quite sure how this is earned.

I do know you can't be an Elite Doe being in the top 10 percent if you owner sample.

With owner sampling you have to have one independent validation test within a certain point of lactation.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Going to have some 12 hour udder pics soon
I think I will keep Molasses


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I knew you would!

I have to agree with Maurine on using an independent tester. I think it could really benefit your herd. 
I think that means your girls will be eligible for their SG.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Molasses milked 3.7lbs


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## frustratedearthmother

YAY!!Go Molasses!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Didn't mean to forget the other girls 
Moonpie. 2.4
Cookie 2.6
Dee 2.6


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had someone contact us yesterday about a buck
Good,  we have some bucks to sell.
Moonshine has won a GC and appraised 87  $400
Bam Bam is a *B buck appraised 85 as a yearling. His sisters appraised 90 and 91  $300
They wanted a kid not a mature animal and they definitely wanted a registered buck
So, we have a couple of FF that had bucks
Unproven so  $200
No, they were only looking to pay $100
That's what they paid for their does
So no we don't have any animals available

And if they call back and say $200 is ok

Nope

We don't have any available


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't blame ya none....everything you have is better than freezer meat...and if it isn't, then ya might as well put it in yours for $100.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Agreed!


----------



## Hens and Roos

those aren't bad prices at all


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Those are the type of people that after talking to them, I end up suggesting they go to a stock yard just to get them to shut up and leave 

Heck, we would sell our unregistered bucks for more than that.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like your steer, there was having a "Bad Hair" day...or was he doing his Alfalfa impression and "Crooning"...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Quad update
Buck 1 9.5 lbs
Buck 2 7 lbs
Doe 1 7.5 lbs
Ity Bitty 5.5lbs


----------



## OneFineAcre

Itty Bitty and his sister got disbudded today


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
We disbudded a mini LaMamcha and a mini Alpine today


----------



## OneFineAcre

We found one of those goat pens that fits in the bed of your truck for $125
I think I'm getting it tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

First milk test
Cookies fat was 6.9 percent 
Molasses had 5.4 percent excellent considering the volume she produced


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> We found one of those goat pens that fits in the bed of your truck for $125


That's a great price!  They run around $350-ish around here.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I bet I know who's goats they were 

That's a great price on the cage! 

The steers and pigs look great! I guess that one strand of hot wire keeps them from rubbing?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I bet I know who's goats they were
> 
> That's a great price on the cage!
> 
> The steers and pigs look great! I guess that one strand of hot wire keeps them from rubbing?


The gates are an issue


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's a great price!  They run around $350-ish around here.


Well then I'm definitely getting it tomorrow before someone else
Does


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yes- snatch it up! Great deal!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

https://houston.craigslist.org/grd/6013433002.html

If it's similar to this - you're getting a steal!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> https://houston.craigslist.org/grd/6013433002.html
> 
> If it's similar to this - you're getting a steal!!



It's exactly like that one
A goat gofer


----------



## frustratedearthmother

See if you can get two - that'd almost be worth the drive!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got it
Wish it was 2 feet longer
My BIL is a welder may see if he can make me a longer one and not as tall


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I like it!


We can put 6 Nigerians in it if you aren't going to far
4 very comfortable for a longer trip


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I bought this today. It's an insert that fits on a lowboy trailer.  Much cheaper than an entire new stock trailer but not nearly as good a deal as your Goat Gofer!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I bought this today. It's an insert that fits on a lowboy trailer.  Much cheaper than an entire new stock trailer but not nearly as good a deal as your Goat Gofer!
> 
> View attachment 28446


You can haul a lot of goats in that


----------



## babsbag

@frustratedearthmother  How do you get it on and off?  I like the concept. I have a horse trailer so unless I need to move more than 4 or 5 goats I'm good.  I would like a goat gopher though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> How do you get it on and off?


Brute strength, lol!

The guy had it off of his trailer when I got there but kept the front end elevated on some blocks.  We (meaning HE) backed my trailer up under it.  He had some pieces of PVC pipe as wide as the trailer and laid them down so that the insert would roll right along on them.  It is heavy and once we got it leaned up on my trailer we took a come-a-long winch thingy and just pulled it up.  Then you have to get the rollers out, chain it down and you're done!   He had already added some extra tie downs which made me feel better about it.  He also told me that it's sooooooooo much easier with a tractor....and since I've got a tractor I feel a little better about ever needing to move it.  I really can't think of much of a reason to take it off though.  Moving round bales would be the only reason - and I really think they'll fit in there so hoping it's on there forever!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The steers have settled into their new home quite nicely.
Never having been around cows day after day, I never knew they played so much.  Of course these are younger animals.
The area they are kept in is about 100 yards or so long and 40 yards wide.
They literally were running from one end to the other yesterday evening.
I also never realize how fast they were.  If one was chasing you, you would be in trouble.


----------



## Bruce

Heck, with an FEL you could get the front end up so high you could back the trailer 95% under it, lower the front and back some more, it will be in place on the trailer. Of course this last part does require 2 people active at the same time (and neither of them has the sole job of saying "monback").


----------



## OneFineAcre

So what to do about the Calico Cat?
She's not ours, but spends about half her time here.
She got bred last week on my deck.
I saw it happen.
Thinking about just taking her to the spay/neuter clinic.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

What's a few more?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Heck, with an FEL you could get the front end up so high you could back the trailer 95% under it


Dat's true - great idea!  

Also proves that men and women think totally different - cuz I was thinking to have the front propped up, back under it, and then use the FEL from behind to lift and push.

Eh - probably six o' one -  half-dozen of the other...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> What's a few more?


Cause I don't need a few more


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Dat's true - great idea!
> 
> Also proves that men and women think totally different - cuz I was thinking to have the front propped up, back under it, and then use the FEL from behind to lift and push.
> 
> Eh - probably six o' one -  half-dozen of the other...



probably half and half.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Kinda like 'even Steven'


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> @frustratedearthmother  How do you get it on and off?


Around here, IF they remove it, they just tie the back end off to a tree and drive out from under it, stopping part way and putting some blocks under it. That leaves the front off the ground high enough to clear the back of the lowboy. To put it back on, ya just back the lowboy under front of it, the insert slides up into the trailer till it reaches the tip over point. Once it does that, you just keep backing up, letting the tree push the insert in till it stops at the front rail of the trailer or where ever you need it to stop to get the sliding gate to work. That does of course, require a modicum of backing skills...


----------



## Bruce

And a convenient tree of appropriate size 



OneFineAcre said:


> Cause I don't need a few more



And neither do people like me. Took Christofur to the Vet today since it looks like we are stuck with him. Over $200 for checkup, test for FL and Distemper (negative), vaccines against them and rabies, sent home with dewormer (have to assume an outdoor cat has them) and ear mites (know he has them, put Revolution on him 2 weeks ago). Seems I guessed too young, closer to 6 months plus. He goes back in 3 weeks for a second round of vaccines and neutering. More money I really don't need to spend.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> IF they remove it,


A tree!  Sounds simple enough!   But, I'm thinking it's gonna stay on there unless there's a MAJOR reason to take it off!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> More money I really don't need to spend.



Always summpin' - that's for sure!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the new goat gofer almost got used today
Maurine is our vets milk tester
She went back this evening for his second milking
So Ginger wasn't 60 days bred when we did our ultrasound and he couldn't confirm she was bred so he said to bring her and he would check her 
Ginger rode in the back of the Suburban


----------



## Bruce

That is too bad! You had the perfect, task specific, transportation all ready.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> That is too bad! You had the perfect, task specific, transportation all ready.



I know
But you can't haul one really in that much wind
You need to  tarp it which she didn't have time to do

ETA
And Ginger is an old girl 
And our baby


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh and nobody offered advice on the darn cat


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot to mention
Will have the final numbers tonight
But our FF Molasses is hanging pretty tight with a couple of our vets FF Toggs


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if it is going to hang around there, and ya don't want More to move in, then I would get her spayed...small price to pay for not having to deal with additions. I won't state other options that I have used in the past, I don't want to start a "Fued".


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome!!! She's quite a milker! Hope she makes it the full 305 months. 

I see a SG in her future 

And yes. Ginger shouldn't ride in the back of a pickup  

Did I ever tell you how I brought Ruby the Nubian home? 

I like transporting inside enclosed vehicles. Less stressful. 

What was the results of the ultrasound?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Awesome!!! She's quite a milker! Hope she makes it the full 305 months.
> 
> I see a SG in her future
> 
> And yes. Ginger shouldn't ride in the back of a pickup
> 
> Did I ever tell you how I brought Ruby the Nubian home?
> 
> I like transporting inside enclosed vehicles. Less stressful.
> 
> What was the results of the ultrasound?


Don't know yet
She isn't home yet
She did 7am this morning and went back at 7 pm


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger isn't pregnant


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Aww, that's a darned shame! 

Didn't she have some difficulties last year? Or was that the year before?


----------



## greybeard

Just put the calico in with the rest of the bunch, like I did.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry OFA


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it just wasn't meant to be for whatever the reason...just like the Stones sing about....Ya can't always get what ya want, but ya get what ya need.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will just see if we can get her fresh for the state fair


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Had someone contact us yesterday about a buck
> Good,  we have some bucks to sell.
> Moonshine has won a GC and appraised 87  $400
> Bam Bam is a *B buck appraised 85 as a yearling. His sisters appraised 90 and 91  $300
> They wanted a kid not a mature animal and they definitely wanted a registered buck
> So, we have a couple of FF that had bucks
> Unproven so  $200
> No, they were only looking to pay $100
> That's what they paid for their does
> So no we don't have any animals available
> 
> And if they call back and say $200 is ok
> 
> Nope
> 
> We don't have any available


Idiots. On Craigslist bottle babies go for $150 for registered Nigerian Dwarfs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Aww, that's a darned shame!
> 
> Didn't she have some difficulties last year? Or was that the year before?



Year before last. 
But this time she hasn't shown any signs of heat.


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry Ginger isn't pregnant.

I'd spay that cat asap.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah do you have a cheap spay/neuter clinic there?? I don't know what they cost but presumably less than going to a regular 
"pet vet"


----------



## Latestarter

I sure hope GW meant 305 DAYS vs 305 months...  Nice pick up on the goat cage for the pick up. I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of it over time. You had asked how I get the one I built in and out of the bed... Well I climb inside and lift it with my shoulders and walk it toward the back then climb out and "roll it" off the tail gate onto the ground. I'll do the reverse to re-install it when I need it. It wasn't that heavy, but it is bulky. Wasn't too dofficult but I haven't tried putting it in yet. 

I'd get the cat spayed ASAP. Sorry your doe didn't freshen... Hope she comes into noticeable heat again so you can try to get her settled if you wish.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I sure hope GW meant 305 DAYS vs 305 months...  Nice pick up on the goat cage for the pick up. I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of it over time. You had asked how I get the one I built in and out of the bed... Well I climb inside and lift it with my shoulders and walk it toward the back then climb out and "roll it" off the tail gate onto the ground. I'll do the reverse to re-install it when I need it. It wasn't that heavy, but it is bulky. Wasn't too dofficult but I haven't tried putting it in yet.
> 
> I'd get the cat spayed ASAP. Sorry your doe didn't freshen... Hope she comes into noticeable heat again so you can try to get her settled if you wish.


Cat has an appointment March 9 th
$100 to spay her and give rabies-destemper combo
Would have been $85 if she wasn't already bred  I don't know if they will be able to tell she is bred since she will only be 2 weeks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hopefully Ginger isn't done she is 8 years old
We've got some really nice daughters from her
Really want to cross her line with Zamia


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Latestarter said:


> I sure hope GW meant 305 DAYS vs 305 months...  Nice pick up on the goat cage for the pick up. I'm sure you'll get plenty of use out of it over time. You had asked how I get the one I built in and out of the bed... Well I climb inside and lift it with my shoulders and walk it toward the back then climb out and "roll it" off the tail gate onto the ground. I'll do the reverse to re-install it when I need it. It wasn't that heavy, but it is bulky. Wasn't too *dofficult* but I haven't tried putting it in yet.
> 
> I'd get the cat spayed ASAP. Sorry your doe didn't freshen... Hope she comes into noticeable heat again so you can try to get her settled if you wish.


Lol whoops. Don't know if that was the phone or a typo I made. It's "dofficult" to tell 

If that goat milks for 305 months I'm buying some embryos from her!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Lol whoops. Don't know if that was the phone or a typo I made. It's "dofficult" to tell
> 
> If that goat milks for 305 months I'm buying some embryos from her!



I knew it was a typo


----------



## babsbag

2 weeks bred for a cat is like 2 months for a woman so they will most likely know she is pregnant. Do you know who the cat belongs to or is she a stray?  A few years ago I had a stray show up here very pregnant. 2 weeks, $400. and an emergency c-section later I had four bottle babies. Then 3 weeks later a cat with mastitis. There is no such thing as a free cat. 

I used Lute on two of my does this year as I could not see them in heat. I did the lute, they came into heat 3 days later but I didn't breed then. I waited 14 days, luted them again and they came into heat the next day and I bred them at that time. I witnessed the breeding so hope it took. They were just being sneaky and silent about it until I did the lute...that seemed to wake up the hormones a little more.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> 2 weeks bred for a cat is like 2 months for a woman so they will most likely know she is pregnant. Do you know who the cat belongs to or is she a stray?  A few years ago I had a stray show up here very pregnant. 2 weeks, $400. and an emergency c-section later I had four bottle babies. Then 3 weeks later a cat with mastitis. There is no such thing as a free cat.
> 
> I used Lute on two of my does this year as I could not see them in heat. I did the lute, they came into heat 3 days later but I didn't breed then. I waited 14 days, luted them again and they came into heat the next day and I bred them at that time. I witnessed the breeding so hope it took. They were just being sneaky and silent about it until I did the lute...that seemed to wake up the hormones a little more.



I figured they'd know she was bred. 
We have no clue who the cat belongs to if anyone.
She just started hanging around here a few months ago. At first she wouldn't let us touch her but once she finally did she has become very friendly.
I just know she will likely have kittens under my deck.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We just took the next step


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - she seems right at home!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> LOL - she seems right at home!


Isn't she so pretty ?
When we lost Zoey I said that when it was time for me to have another cat that God would send her to me
I think that Callie has filled the void


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> 2 weeks bred for a cat is like 2 months for a woman so they will most likely know she is pregnant. Do you know who the cat belongs to or is she a stray?  A few years ago I had a stray show up here very pregnant. 2 weeks, $400. and an emergency c-section later I had four bottle babies. Then 3 weeks later a cat with mastitis. There is no such thing as a free cat.
> 
> I used Lute on two of my does this year as I could not see them in heat. I did the lute, they came into heat 3 days later but I didn't breed then. I waited 14 days, luted them again and they came into heat the next day and I bred them at that time. I witnessed the breeding so hope it took. They were just being sneaky and silent about it until I did the lute...that seemed to wake up the hormones a little more.


Why did you give the 2nd shot at 14 days?
If their cycle is 21 days wouldn't it be better to give 2nd dose at 17 or 18 days?


----------



## TAH

Looks like you have found a perfect cat!


----------



## Bruce

Bruce said:


> Yeah do you have a cheap spay/neuter clinic there?? I don't know what they cost but presumably less than going to a regular "pet vet"


I'm going to find out. I checked the local Humane Society low cost clinic prices - $45 to neuter a male cat. I'll give Dr. Tony a chance to price match but based on these prices for things I know the cost of at the regular vet, I think we will be going to the clinic. 

Additional services for cats at the low cost clinic:
Rabies $10 
Microchip $25
Distemper $15, booster $10 (maybe have to do both as opposed to only getting the booster if the cat has had the initial??)
FVRCP $10
FeLV/FIV test $25
FeLv vaccine $15
Fecal test $15
Deworming $10

 FeLV/FIV

From Christofur's vet visit this week:
Rabies - $21
Fel Distemper HCP/Leukemia test $52.75
Fel Distemper HCP/Leukemia combo vaccine $52.75
Deworming medicine (Profender) $24.25


----------



## Ferguson K

At 3 weeks theyre far enough along you risk losing the Mama cat to the pregnancy.

Our foster cat was 3.5 weeks and they said she has a 50/50 chance of bleeding out.

We now have 4 new kittens to get fixed.


----------



## babsbag

Goats have a complicated breeding cycle and I can't explain it but I do understand it at some deeper level. I followed these two bits of info that I found.  You can wait until the next heat but I was afraid that I wouldn't see it and I can't just stick my does with the buck for a week as I have three bucks in the same pen so I need to KNOW they are in heat and remove them for breeding. 

_"If you had followed that shot of lute with another in 10-14 days (I prefer 14 to make sure there's a mature CL (corpeus *l*uteum)(egg)) then that heat SHOULD have been a fertile heat. Provided the doe did not have an active infection, was barren, or had more complicated repro. problems. Lute will not work if you're trying to cycle a doe out of breeding season or there is no mature CL on the ovary."

"Lute CAN cause a fertile heat ALONE as long as 2 doses are used with enough time to develop an egg between (or if it's used at around 14 days after the last heat) AND if it is used WITHIN a normal breeding season. (It may also outside of breeding season but it's far more likely to work IN breeding season. For best results you'd give a dose of PG600 as well, but that's not economical as you'd have to buy a whole bottle of PG600 for ONE doe and waste the rest. I do know people who group does using only lute, usually 2 doses around 14 days apart, breeding on the heat produced by the 2nd dose. Some people have also been known to lutelyse their does once, then wait to breed them until the NEXT natural heat which should occur about 3 weeks later."_


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre 

Just asked My Vet about pregnant cats. 

They can abort the litter up to 6 weeks.  Complications can come up after 3 weeks. 

Biggest risk is bleeding out.  The bigger the kittens the more likely mom is to bleed out. 

Full term kittens can also be aborted but my vet didn't like doing it past 6 weeks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> @OneFineAcre
> 
> Just asked My Vet about pregnant cats.
> 
> They can abort the litter up to 6 weeks.  Complications can come up after 3 weeks.
> 
> Biggest risk is bleeding out.  The bigger the kittens the more likely mom is to bleed out.
> 
> Full term kittens can also be aborted but my vet didn't like doing it past 6 weeks.



She's not going to be 3 weeks bred so hopefully no problems.


----------



## Ferguson K

One of our foster cats will be 4 weeks when she gets fixed. We saw her get bred, too. 

Fingers crossed for your girl.  She sure is pretty.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Molasses milked a little over 3 cups today on 8 hours and she isn't even a month fresh 
Our best FF ever


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## OneFineAcre

We had planned to wether her bucklings since she was a FF
Rethinking that


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We had planned to wether her bucklings since she was a FF
> Rethinking that


Udder pics?


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> Molasses milked a little over 3 cups today on 8 hours and she isn't even a month fresh
> Our best FF ever


Not slow as Molasses in January!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good girl! 

I bet you are definitely keeping her doeling!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't think her udder looks that great other than being very large
Her teats 

  are in front of her legs
And her escution is kind of V shaped instead of rounded
But she isn't even close to being full and Maurine thinks that if she is filled then both things will be better
Her udder is definitely larger than any of our others
Coleus had a large udder too 
This is 8 hours


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is Cookies bes

 t udder ever 
She has just never developed the capacity because she has had singles
Shes 8 hours too


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we have a buckling reserved this year 
The doe kidded with quints
3 bucks and 2 does
2 bucks were DOA
They were born early
The live buckling is ours if he thrives 

Say a little prayer for him please


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You know I'm praying and crossing my fingers for him! (And the other kids too)


----------



## TAH

Praying he get healthy


----------



## Hens and Roos

for him and his siblings!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Opal kidded triplets today
2 bucks and 1 doe
3-8 oz
2-8 oz
2-7 oz

The largest buckling is the Tri Colored mostly white
He is the one we are concerned about
His abdomen was distended at birth never seen anything like it
Almost bloated
Talk to the vet 
He mentioned a couple of things he had seen before that would not suggest a happy ending
We aren't going to give up though


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! Hoping the lil' boy will be okay.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, hope the little guy will be okay


----------



## OneFineAcre

These are sired by Zeus


----------



## Goat Whisperer

He is Zamia x Rocky, right?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> He is Zamia x Rocky, right?


Yes


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope this one has a happy ending for the little guy.


----------



## TAH




----------



## OneFineAcre

So the vet said that one of the things he had seen was somehow the bladder is burst during birth.  If that's the case he would be dead within 24 hours.

The other thing would be some type of internal hemorrhaging.  It appears that is what it is.  He has pooped and there is blood coming out of his rectum.

Vet said he has seen them survive that, if whatever was bleeding has stopped and he just has to pass the blood out.  He seems fairly strong.  He nurses some.  But, we are also syringing some additional colostrum.

So, he has almost made it 24 hours at this point.  I think the next 24 hours will determine the outcome.

The other 2 are doing well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope he comes around for you!


----------



## Latestarter

Fingers crossed for your little guy as well as the reserved little guy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not too lessen the concern, but it is good to know it won't be a long awaited outcome for an answer. Sure hope all goes well for all of them and the moms too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for both little bucklings!


----------



## OneFineAcre

On a positive note, Opal's second freshening udder looks great


----------



## TAH




----------



## OneFineAcre

Sadly he went down hill very quickly after my last post and died 
I don't think he ever really had a chance but you never give up hope
This is the worse part of raising goats 
But we have 2 live kids and let's celebrate that 

And the buckling we have reserved is getting stronger


----------



## Bruce

Sorry OFA


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about the little guy but glad to hear the others are doing well!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you lost the one, but glad the one you reserved is improving.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Here is sending good thoughts to the two that made it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

If it ever reaches the point that it doesn't bother me to lose any of them then I need to quit


----------



## OneFineAcre

So now we are at 9 bucks and 3 does  
And we lost one buck


----------



## Southern by choice

how many more to kid?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> how many more to kid?


7 
I think


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry about the little one


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry OFA! 
Glad the one you reserved is doing well.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry you lost the little guy. And you are right, when we don't feel the loss anymore it is time to quit.


----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry about the little one


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Had someone contact us yesterday about a buck
> Good,  we have some bucks to sell.
> Moonshine has won a GC and appraised 87  $400
> Bam Bam is a *B buck appraised 85 as a yearling. His sisters appraised 90 and 91  $300
> They wanted a kid not a mature animal and they definitely wanted a registered buck
> So, we have a couple of FF that had bucks
> Unproven so  $200
> No, they were only looking to pay $100
> That's what they paid for their does
> So no we don't have any animals available
> 
> And if they call back and say $200 is ok
> 
> Nope
> 
> We don't have any available



Ya'll remember this post?
Guess who called and talked to Maurine yesterday?
Seems she has now done some research and thinks our prices are quite reasonable.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@misfitmorgan

How much you think this guy weighs?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Can't help with the weight guessing, but my Goodness have they Grown....I sure wouldn't want any of the 3 "Little Pigs" stepping on my foot, I tell ya....


----------



## OneFineAcre

"Callie" is at the vet this morning for rabies/distemper/spay.
She is naturally a little freaked out.  We had never kept her in the house but had to last night because she couldn't eat anything after 10pm and of course if we had not kept her indoors who knows where she would have been this morning.
Poor girl.
Interesting, she immediately used the litter box.  I have a feeling I'm spending money on someone else's cat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Possession is 9/10ths of the Law....
Hope all goes well and turns out okay.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Interesting, she immediately used the litter box. I have a feeling I'm spending money on someone else's cat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Possession is 9/10ths of the Law....
> Hope all goes well and turns out okay.



You got that right.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was going to wait, but may as well go ahead and say it.
The buckling we reserved is from Elise

http://www.sweetgardengoats.com/


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Bruce

Cats naturally want to bury their waste so I'm not surprised she used the litter box even if she'd never seen one before.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope all goes well for your future buckling!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Callie is doing great
Spayed/rabies/destemper
Checked for feline Leukemia was negative so vaccinated for that too
$135 total at a spay/neuter clinic

She is not happy about not being able to go outside but they said she needed to stay in for 5 days
I guess if she has another house she hasn't been there for 2 days


----------



## Ferguson K

Just now getting caught up.

Sorry for the loss of the kid.  At least you've got two healthy kids.

Can't wait to see the buckling.


----------



## Bruce

When I took the diabetic cat in for her glucose curve testing on Tuesday I asked what it was going to cost to neuter Christofur, told her the clinic will do it for $45. Not surprisingly she said they can't do it for that. Asked that I let them know if I am going to cancel his appointment. Will do!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm at the beach with some friends watching the ACC tournament but just found out that Tira had 2 does and a buckling 
She is a FF bred to Bam Bam


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm at the beach with some friends watching the ACC tournament but just found out that Tira had 2 does and a buckling
> She is a FF bred to Bam Bam


Whose Tira? Is she one of yours?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm at the beach with some friends watching the ACC tournament



Whoa, whoa, whoa.... what ... um what do you mean you are relaxing at the beach with friends... it's kidding season!
Thou shalt have no life during kidding season! 
You are breaking the rules! 


Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! Yay for does!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Whose Tira? Is she one of yours?


Yes
OFA Tiramasu


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.... what ... um what do you mean you are relaxing at the beach with friends... it's kidding season!
> Thou shalt have no life during kidding season!
> You are breaking the rules!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the kids!


Girls can handle it
It's also Rachels Birthday
Always been a thing with us
I was supposed to go to ACC Tourney when she was born but had to cancel


----------



## Southern by choice

cool tradition


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the kids!!
Happy Birthday Rachel!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we got a small triplet
The buckling was 1-8 oz
Sucking a bottle nicely inside


----------



## TAH




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the triplets!  Hope the small bucking does well- that is the same size 2 of ours were from the group of six.

Happy B-day to Rachel!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Tira's triplets
All buckskins


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute, cute!  And, at least you got some pink!  I'm at 3 kiddings, 1 single buckling (doa); twin bucklings; triplet bucklings.  UGH!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cute, cute!  And, at least you got some pink!  I'm at 3 kiddings, 1 single buckling (doa); twin bucklings; triplet bucklings.  UGH!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia had 2 bucks and a doe 
Finally a doe 
@Ferguson K  one of the bucks is taken but .....


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome! So happy you got a doe out of her!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

2nd buck is spoken for now
Marie you need to stop "lurking"
 and join in the fun


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cute, cute!  And, at least you got some pink!  I'm at 3 kiddings, 1 single buckling (doa); twin bucklings; triplet bucklings.  UGH!



Hope things get better for you 
I need to count up
We are still with more bucks
Hopefully that means Clarabelle and Rosie will both have twin girls


----------



## OneFineAcre

Counted up
12 bucks
6 does


----------



## Latestarter

That isn't the typically sought after ratio...   Hope the does left to kid provide doelings for you. Grats on getting a doeling from Zamia... That's been a while in coming I guess.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hopefully you won't have anymore bucks coming this year.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia's kids


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pretty! Looks like their daddy threw some extra color in there too 

Which one is the doe?


----------



## Bruce

They sure are cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The Tri color is a buck
The one in the last pic is the largest buck
I'm not 100 percent sure the doe is in any of those pics but she is very close to the buck in the last pic
I called him a Chamoise but he has that white leg
The buyer said he is expressing 2 color patterns 
She is very excited though
He will be going to End of The Line Farm in NJ (EOTL in ADGA)


----------



## luvmypets

OneFineAcre said:


> The Tri color is a buck
> The one in the last pic is the largest buck
> I'm not 100 percent sure the doe is in any of those pics but she is very close to the buck in the last pic
> I called him a Chamoise but he has that white leg
> The buyer said he is expressing 2 color patterns
> She is very excited though
> He will be going to End of The Line Farm in NJ (EOTL in ADGA)


Right by us, I was looking at their goats. It will be cool to know your lines are near me. Not that Im getting goats anytime soon but a girl can dream.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Tira"s itty bitty  1 lb 8 oz boy is doing really well
He's with his mom and sisters has been since the first night
He got a bottle the first couple days but I was very happy to see him vigorously nurse his mom tonight


----------



## OneFineAcre

luvmypets said:


> Right by us, I was looking at their goats. It will be cool to know your lines are near me. Not that Im getting goats anytime soon but a girl can dream.



My line can be a lot closer to you than that
They can be in your back yard


----------



## luvmypets

OneFineAcre said:


> My line can be a lot closer to you than that
> They can be in your back yard


If I could convince my dad then yes. But that won't happen for a while(if ever?). I can live my goat love through pictures though


----------



## OneFineAcre

luvmypets said:


> If I could convince my dad then yes. But that won't happen for a while(if ever?). I can live my goat love through pictures though


Well then you keep working on your dad and I'll keep having beautiful goats


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cute kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer 
The doe is almost identical to the buckling
Same large white spot on the right side with just a little brown on the spot
Small white spot on the left side too
But she doesn't have the white leg and white tip on her tail


----------



## OneFineAcre

What do you think @Baymule

Their appointment is next week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

My camera was full and by the time I deleted some pics it was nap time.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## farmerjan

Think the biggest one will go 250-300 live, the other 2 in the 225 lb. range.  Hard to tell from pictures, I do alot better in person. Hogs weigh more than you think, they are so much more solid.  They look good and they did real good.  Did they ever eat that patch of grass you wanted or only the good stuff?


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 

These pics were from 10 days ago

I showed them to
A coworker who is big
In 4H show and sale and he thougjt
235 lbs
Showed to a couple others who said 270 lbs
At the time we thought he was about 230
Doesn't matter
We will find out next week


----------



## Ferguson K

Beautiful hogs.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sure they will be absolutely delicious no matter their final weight. The only detractor is butchering sooner rather than later means there will be less meat (and fat/lard). They look good!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I'm sure they will be absolutely delicious no matter their final weight. The only detractor is butchering sooner rather than later means there will be less meat (and fat/lard). They look good!


Our goal was 250-260 
We are giving the in laws the smaller one they like theirs about 225


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie"s ligaments are gone this morning
Looks like babies this weekend 
Maurine called me Thursday to inform me that she had hired someone to do some work 
Built another permanent stall and the way the original barn was divided made a temp stall


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Southern by choice

I wish I had someone to hire. There is so much to be done. No time to do it. 

Waiting with you on kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosie didn't get the memo
No kids after bed time
Nothing yet
We remembered last year Ginger was kidding amd we had an issue getting that one out
And then right after Ginger was done Rosie kidded right after midnight so Gingers were one day and Rosie"s the next


----------



## OneFineAcre

No Buddy
There isn't a baby goat in our bedroom
It's on Dr Pol on TV


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice

Duh- Buddy----- now I get it.
Been a long day!


----------



## OneFineAcre

There was a baby goat on Dr Pol on tv squealing and Buddy was running around looking for him


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Duh- Buddy----- now I get it.
> Been a long day!


Buddy
The dog with the Napoleon complex


----------



## OneFineAcre

Darn it
Single buck
Really ??

Edited to remove the ugly word


----------



## Southern by choice

OMGoodness...

That stinks and for cryin' out loud 2:30 am... what is with goats this year!


----------



## farmerjan

I would give my eyeteeth for the male / female ratio you are having.  With heifers worth .20-.30 less as 4-500 lb feeders, we had 75% heifers last fall and are having better than 60% heifers already this spring.  Prices being half of what they were 2-3 years ago, some more bull calves would sure be preferred.


----------



## OneFineAcre

BFF"s


----------



## Ferguson K

When do they go again?

Congrats on another successful kidding


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> When do they go again?
> 
> Congrats on another successful kidding


The pigs go this week


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I wish I had someone to hire. There is so much to be done. No time to do it.
> 
> Waiting with you on kids!



You have a herd of children! Remind them you gave them life and they owe you


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@OneFineAcre how come no baby pics? 

Pigs are huge


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> You have a herd of children! Remind them you gave them life and they owe you


My children are wonderful, no problem there, but they are not conscripts. When the adults come home for a visit, it is special... they don't owe me anything but to be good people, contribute to society... I did not raise snowflakes!

I need a tractor, an arborist, someone that can haul junk away!


----------



## Bruce

We ALL need a tractor 

There is a company here called "Got Junk?". I gather they will clean out your junk from anywhere on the property and take it away. Don't know how much it costs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre how come no baby pics?
> 
> Pigs are huge


I'll get some
Still bummed no doe
He's mostly white with a few black markings
Kind of like Rocky
Not really flashy
Out of a GCH 2*M doe X Valiant
should be worth something


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think so too  Don't forget her 90 LA score with an E in mammary.......

You can't be too mad, she did give you what you needed last year, with an extra of course


----------



## sadieml

So, OFA, you're running high with the bucklings this year, huh?  I still need an unrelated stud down here to the south of you.  Let me know what's available when the time comes, and I'll try to work a deal with ya!  Funds are still at a premium, but you can only scrimp just so-much when you're trying to build a nice little herd.  Most of all, I need to be looking at does, of course, but my goatie-pal here, Mark, has Tulip (the one that miscarried) who could use a good servicing *wink, wink, nudge, nudge*.  If nothing else, maybe we could buy some frozen "goods" from you and try AI?  According to Mark, Tulip is a great producer, and I know she's a good mom.  I'd love to get her bred for him, 'cause he'd still be willing to share kids with us if we provide the studding (even if it's AI).

Tulip's a real sweetheart.  Every morning when I go to milk Laurabelle, Tulip wants to go, too.  I'm sure she wants the "treats" (grain on the stanchion), but she actually enjoys being milked.  I tried to get her "in-milk" after her miscarriage, but I guess I waited too long, 'cause I only ever got a little colostrum, and only drops at that.  I'd looove to get to milk her, though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> So, OFA, you're running high with the bucklings this year, huh?  I still need an unrelated stud down here to the south of you.  Let me know what's available when the time comes, and I'll try to work a deal with ya!  Funds are still at a premium, but you can only scrimp just so-much when you're trying to build a nice little herd.  Most of all, I need to be looking at does, of course, but my goatie-pal here, Mark, has Tulip (the one that miscarried) who could use a good servicing *wink, wink, nudge, nudge*.  If nothing else, maybe we could buy some frozen "goods" from you and try AI?  According to Mark, Tulip is a great producer, and I know she's a good mom.  I'd love to get her bred for him, 'cause he'd still be willing to share kids with us if we provide the studding (even if it's AI).
> 
> Tulip's a real sweetheart.  Every morning when I go to milk Laurabelle, Tulip wants to go, too.  I'm sure she wants the "treats" (grain on the stanchion), but she actually enjoys being milked.  I tried to get her "in-milk" after her miscarriage, but I guess I waited too long, 'cause I only ever got a little colostrum, and only drops at that.  I'd looove to get to milk her, though.[/QUOTE ]


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow
Molasses our FF milked 4.3 lbs on milk test today
And here was a big surprise
Opal a 2nd freshener who kidded  16 days ago milked 4.2 lbs on her first test
She has really increasesd from her FF
Will post the others tomorrow
They all did well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cookie milked 3.0 lbs
Dee a FF milked 2.6 lbs
Moonpie milked 2.0 lbs


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That's great! Leah is giving a half gallon a day now, I'm so happy  I haven't weighed it, I just know she is filling 2, one quart jars. 

I can't wait to see Molasses as a second and third freshener! She's a milk machine.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Moonpie would be looking more and more like a cull especially considering how her elbows kick out
But she is Molasses dam
But we don't have Fortunato who is Molasses sire
Don't really know what to do
We have got to make some cuts


----------



## Southern by choice

us too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Finally using the "goat gofer"
As a pig gofer lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 
@greybeard 

How do you think my steers are looking?

Steer 1.


















Steer 2  He was the smaller of the two from the beginning.  He hasn't seemed to grow as well as number 1.  We wormed both with Ivemec last week.  Of course it may be because we are running them with the pigs and this guy will let the darn pigs run him away from the food.  But, one pig is going today and the others will be gone in the week.


----------



## farmerjan

I think they look pretty good, but I think you will see a big difference once all the "hogs" are gone and they eat all their own feed.  It's so hard to tell from pictures as you can't see the actual fleshiness on the animal.  I'd GUESS  in the 850-900 range on the bigger one, maybe 100 less on the smaller one.  When are they due to go?  Fall? they would definitely put on some finish in a couple of months.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope ya have enough Freezer room...it looks like to me, anyway...


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I think they look pretty good, but I think you will see a big difference once all the "hogs" are gone and they eat all their own feed.  It's so hard to tell from pictures as you can't see the actual fleshiness on the animal.  I'd GUESS  in the 850-900 range on the bigger one, maybe 100 less on the smaller one.  When are they due to go?  Fall? they would definitely put on some finish in a couple of months.


That's about what I thought
The big one you can't really see his hips/pelvis any more but the smaller one you can
We'll see how they develop

Eta
I guess you can't really call them pigs any more
When Maurine carried that one this morning guy said he thought he was about 280


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure hope ya have enough Freezer room...it looks like to me, anyway...



Planning on pork chops on the grill Saturday night.


----------



## Bruce

Fresher than fresh! Gonna be delicious.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, the town where I work at has a 4H Livestock show and sale and I've gone over the last couple of days during my lunch break to check things out.
Mostly wanted to see some pigs and steers of known weights in person.

Got there today just in time to watch the kiddies.






 

 

 




271 lb Duroc/Berkshire cross.



 



 1300 lb steer.


----------



## OneFineAcre

1210 lb steer





1360 lb steer


----------



## OneFineAcre

That first steer that weighed 1300 lbs even, I asked was it a full blooded black angus.
He said it was an Angus/Maine cross.
Never heard of a "Maine", so I googled it.
I assume it is a Maine Anjou
Fancy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, we got the call from the slaughter house today about our pig.

He was bigger than we thought/planned.

Hanging weight was 231 lbs. which means he weighed about 320.

Everything I read said that hanging weight is 72% of live weight

But, he was the biggest.

By my calculations we have about $1.59 per lb into the hanging weight.

Not sure if that's good or bad.

ETA:
Our slaughter house said 75% of live weigh which would have made him 308 lbs.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> 271 lb Duroc/Berkshire cross.


Serious hams on that critter!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Serious hams on that critter!



I should have got some pics of the Yorkshire / Berkshire crosses
Very well defined hams

Looked like butt cheeks


----------



## OneFineAcre

"Pork Chop" is home and resting comfortably.


----------



## Southern by choice

WOW!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!


----------



## Bruce

Sure looks tasty!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Weather was iffy tonight but we are going to have pork chops on the grill tomorrow night
We had these cut 1" thick
We had all of this sausage made into patty
We also had these shoulders cut up

The next one we take will have the chops cut thinner
Will have all of the sausage made into links
And I think I'm going to get the shoulders whole


----------



## Bruce

Too many options, how will you decide what to have for dinner??


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Mike CHS

I love the way every butcher uses vacuum sealers anymore.  That is some pretty pork.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bruce

Since it is "virtual" there is enough for all of us! We need "smell-a-vision" though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I didn't have time today I just dumped it in the freezer 
Tomorrow I'm going to sort and weigh the different cuts 
We got everything but the head
I don't know why we didn't get the head
Maurine probably told them we didn't want it
I'm
Going to get it off of the next one
We are giving Mairines mom and dad one of the other two to even out the deal on the steers 
They just have to pay the butcher
The butcher fee on this one was $200


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 30375



It is  un-cured
We always called it streak of fat streak of lean
We always had collards with it


----------



## Mike CHS

That isn't a bad butcher fee.  We paid $175 for a half steer that wound up with about 320 pounds of beef.


----------



## Bruce

Un-cured is GOOD! I get migraines from nitrates/nitrites. Not sure why they still use that stuff, there are some studies that suggest they can cause cancer. Seems it isn't necessary since everything is so well vacuum packed and refrigerated. The un-cured bacon I can find at the store looks no different from the cured stuff yet NOT adding nitrates/nitrites makes it cost more.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That isn't a bad butcher fee.  We paid $175 for a half steer that wound up with about 320 pounds of beef.


That's consistent with this guy
Steers are $350 flat 
Pigs are $.86 per lb


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Un-cured is GOOD! I get migraines from nitrates/nitrites. Not sure why they still use that stuff, there are some studies that suggest they can cause cancer. Seems it isn't necessary since everything is so well vacuum packed and refrigerated. The un-cured bacon I can find at the store looks no different from the cured stuff yet NOT adding nitrates/nitrites makes it cost more.


A friend of ours has a system to soak and smoke
Gonna try it


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a great price for that much meat. I will be interested in the hams....if that is the one I'm thinking about, it always had some excellent looking hams.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sausage is awesome


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy just kidded two big twin does
Sire is Jupiter


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on does!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Chamoise is 3-14
Black and white 4-7


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 29486
> 
> View attachment 29487
> 
> View attachment 29488
> 
> What do you think @Baymule
> 
> Their appointment is next week.



I don't know why I didn't get this notice! But I got it now and you have done a great job on raising those pigs! There is nothing better than home raised pork! He was a good looking pig, but he looks batter vacuum sealed and frozen! LOL Congrats on the nice pig. When do the others go to freezer camp?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  Those are some nice weights on your newest kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I don't know why I didn't get this notice! But I got it now and you have done a great job on raising those pigs! There is nothing better than home raised pork! He was a good looking pig, but he looks batter vacuum sealed and frozen! LOL Congrats on the nice pig. When do the others go to freezer camp?


Next week
They were all ready to go but the slaughter house kind of messed us up there
Sinking two more weeks of feed into them that I shouldn't have had too
They will be north of 300 lbs too


----------



## Baymule

We're having sausage tonight from last year's pig. Trying to clean out the freezer!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffys kids are doing great
Really excited about her's and Opals doe kid
They are closely related
Taffy and Opal are half sisters
Zeus is Opals kids sire one of Zamias bucks
Jupiter is Taffys kids sire another Zamia buck
And Zamia having a doe too
Hopefully a nice herd in a few years


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like things are going quite well on the whole OFA! 'cept for that little slaughterhouse glitch.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok
Back to pork
This is what a 12 oz pork chop looks like


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look good!


----------



## Latestarter

Oh man... they look awesome! Not quite up to Mike's T bone/Porterhouse, but then, you'll have some of those soon enough as well. How much longer till the first steer heads to freezer camp? You may need to get another freezer...


----------



## Bruce

Wow, nice OFA!


----------



## animalmom

What time is dinner?


----------



## Ferguson K

I can smell it from here... looks delicious!


----------



## farmerjan

NICE CHOPS !!!  I do a stuffed pork chop that they would be awesome for....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cocoa is up next
Ligaments are gone
Just
Put her in a stall
Think she will kid tomorrow


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Cocoa is up next
> Ligaments are gone
> Just
> Put her in a stall
> Think she will kid tomorrow


When is Clarabelle due?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> When is Clarabelle due?



3 weeks
Think pink


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> 3 weeks
> Think pink


Mable is due then, also!  I'll pray for doelings all around. Hope Cocoa has a safe kidding.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So this is how it played out with Cocoa
Very similar to the last few kidding with her
Maurine had to work and came home at 1:30 to check her
She's laying down chewing cud
She goes back to work and then picked Rachel up from school at 3:30
Gets home and two dried off, fluffed up kids already nursing
Love that girl
Chamoise buckling 3-10 oz
Tri colored doeling 2-14 oz


----------



## OneFineAcre

Turned the light on because it is raining and chilly


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Of course the plan is for this doe kid to have Cocoa's body and Zamia"s udder
Then we would have a champ
I guess if it was that easy everybody would be doing it


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kids are awesome but I guess you already know that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

At least we have a method to the madness
We have 4 doe kids from this year and 3 from last year that have Zamia as the paternal grand dam
I think before we were just throwing something against the wall hoping somethin would stick


----------



## Baymule

The kids are so cute, how do you ever let any go?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations, they are so stinking cute!

How many more left to kid?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> The kids are so cute, how do you ever let any go?


Seems like we don't


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congratulations, they are so stinking cute!
> 
> How many more left to kid?


Clarabelle is bred to Valiant due in 3 weeks
Shea in 10 days I think to Valiant too


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I bet y'all are on pins and needle with ClaraBelle!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I bet y'all are on pins and needle with ClaraBelle!


Think pink


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Did you ai any does this year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Go Tarheels


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Did you ai any does this year?



No.
We didn't want to take any chance with some of the girls settling, and didn't feel a lot of energy on doing the other girls.
Getting Valliant last summer had an influence as well.
And honestly at this point, I'm not sure anything in the tank is better than what we have.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have had 22 baby goats born this year with a couple more does left to kid.

So, naturally it made perfect sense that we would go out and buy another one 

Meet our new Junior Herd Sire
Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi.

His dam is SGCH Fairlea Elise 2*M

He just arrived from Maryland.

http://www.sweetgardengoats.com/


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks
He's gorgeous


----------



## Goat Whisperer

He is! Very uphill and nice angulation 

I am very happy for you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks great!


----------



## Bunnylady

Impressive. Congrats!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!!! 

All I can say is...


----------



## norseofcourse

Cool, a house goat!  I think he's eyeing the recliner...


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!

He is gorgeous!

I love his name.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Thanks
> He's gorgeous



Yes he is!  Congratulations


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> He is! Very uphill and nice angulation
> 
> I am very happy for you!


Nice level rump too
He's a little narrow in the hocks though 
Of course who knows what he will look like in a year


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congrats!
> 
> He is gorgeous!
> 
> I love his name.



Breeder wanted to use classical composers this year
After the Italian composer Antonio Vivaldi
We couldn't find another in ADGA named Vivaldi
His barn name will be Tony


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Breeder wanted to use classical composers this year
> After the Italian composer Antonio Vivaldi
> We couldn't find another in ADGA named Vivaldi
> His barn name will be Tony


I may steal her idea one year.


----------



## Baymule

What a handsome little fella! I just love it that he's so special that he is a house goat!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Arrived home to triplet bucks from
Shea


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, hope all are well, sorry a few weren't doelings.  We have 5 bucklings and 4 doelings so far with only 1 left to kid.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Hens and Roos
A doe or 2 from Clarabelle and I'll be happy


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's 16 bucks and 9 does


----------



## frustratedearthmother

11 blue  - 6 pink


----------



## norseofcourse

Guess next year I need to wish for girls... I would rather have boys, last year I had 6 girls and 1 boy.  So far this year it's 4 girls 1 boy...


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> 11 blue  - 6 pink


We are close to the same ratio


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - and I've got a couple or three does left...


----------



## OneFineAcre

[QUOTEv="frustratedearthmother, post: 488386, member: 8841"]Yep - and I've got a couple or three does left...[/QUOTE

I've only got one left and If I got 2 does from her the year would be a success
To hope for 2 does and a buck would just be greedy


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Two does would be awesome - and a buck would be a bonus.  Nothing wrong with hoping for a little bonus!


----------



## OneFineAcre

3 bucks nursing one side 
One is crying because he's hungry


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> @Hens and Roos
> A doe or 2 from Clarabelle and I'll be happy



hopefully she comes through for you with a couple does


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> 3 bucks nursing one side
> One is crying because he's hungry


Bucks... I swear  
Is her teat clogged?

Fingers crossed for Clarabelle! Congrats on the kids.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Boys are stoopid.      I should clarify - boy goats are stoopid.


----------



## Ferguson K

All of our our kids are nursing from one side, too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok, I guess I have to be the bad guy here...

Where are the pics!?  You have gotten really slack here! 

Congrats on another successful kidding. Sorry about all the bucks... I know you love bucks like we do but geesh, can't keep them all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I do need to get a bunch of pictures.
So, busy...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Do y'all remember I bought a camper for us to use for the spring show, used it once and then turned around and sold it?

I have rented this for us to use this year.  These folks are within 10 miles of the show location and are going to pull it there, set it up and then pick it back up.

I think this is going to work out well.

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/rvs/6059223447.html


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a great idea!


----------



## Southern by choice

Perfect! Now GW has a place to stay while I am home in a kidding stall!  

Will you rent that for the Sandhills show too?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Too far from the Sandhills show.
May try to find one near there.
But, it will only be 1 night, so may just stay in hotel.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I promise to get some baby goat
Pictures this weekend
But until them you will just have to settle for pork
Guess what's for Easter ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sold some goats today
2 of Molasses bucklings to be wethers
We hadn't wethered them yet and wouldn't normally let them leave intact
But the lady is a vet and teaches surgical procedures at the vet school
at NC State so I think she can handle it 
She is also involved with a Christian Veterinarian Ministry and does work with a lot of Indian Tribes
I think they will have a good home
We are also going to let her have Moonpie after we dry her off 
And possibly Dee


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!   2 of our bucklings are reserved as wethers.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is 5 bucks sold as weathers
Zamia's 2 bucks are sold
So 7 down 9 to go
I'm actually rethinking my feelings about the bucks that we don't sell for breeding
We've sold wethers to great pet homes but we've sold a few to some that I'm not so sure about
I may start keeping them and using them for meat even though it's not the most cost effective option
At least I know they are well cared for and just have one bad moment


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> This is 5 bucks sold as weathers
> Zamia's 2 bucks are sold
> So 7 down 9 to go
> I'm actually rethinking my feelings about the bucks that we don't sell for breeding
> We've sold wethers to great pet homes but we've sold a few to some that I'm not so sure about
> I may start keeping them and *using them for meat* even though it's not the most cost effective option
> At least I know they are well cared for and just have one bad moment



we did this last year and will do again this year


----------



## NH homesteader

This nags at me also. There are only so many pet homes, where the people will keep them for their natural lives and take care of them. We plan to raise our bucklings for meat as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's part of my plan this year too...


----------



## OneFineAcre

So let me ask this question
How old would you slaughter?
18 months ?
It really isn't the best financially if you can sell them at 10 weeks old and 20 lbs for $75 ?
Has anyone slaughtered Nigerians?
How much meat do you get ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

People pay big $ on Nigerian weathers for meat. 

They are the perfect size for birthday parties and other festivities. 

We've gotten $2 per pound one the hoof easy, people don't blink twice at that price. I have to ask our friends (they raise a lot of ND weathers for meat) what they charge. The have brought in some $$$ and are in the process of fencing in more land to raise wethers for slaughter. 

I don't know the exact meat you get back, but it's pretty good. 

Some goats might be good to go at 8 months others 18 months. Depends on how growthy your kids are. 

Be back…


----------



## NH homesteader

I've been wondering this myself.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I did a pygmy wether... and didn't get tons of meat of course, but it was really good.  He was probably a year-ish.  The meat is delicious.  Leg of goat is great and fits in the crock pot just fine.  I messed up one rack of ribs - but learned my lesson and the second set was great.  Tenderloin was yummy!  We did a lot of stew meat too.  I hate to admit that I'm looking forward to having more goat in the freezer.

For me - the smaller size is an advantage.  While DH will help me - he does the 'deed' - I generally do the actual skinning, gutting, and butchering.  Having a smaller carcass works well for me for that reason.  I need to keep better records on the live weight to meat ratio...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ugh stupid autocorrect is changing wethers into weathers. 

Anyway, all our meat buyers have been great. 

We have set rules. 

They don't tie the goat up in the back of a pickup. 

The goat goes in a crate for transport or is help by someone in the back seat (you'd be shocked how many do this lol) 

They take the goat on the day of the slaughter IOW the goat isn't going to be chained for two weeks. 
One guy was going to keep the goat in the house for 10 days until he was able to slaughter it for a party- we don't allow that and the guy got the goat on the day of the slaughter. 

Be smart to who you sell too. Everyone that we have sold meat goat to have been fantastic but we aren't afraid to say NO if I don't like how they do things. We always discuss the slaughter method. We do not sell to those who want goats for religious sacrifices as I don't agree with the slaughter method. I want quick and clean. 

Everyone that we sell to use a .22 then slit the throat. 

Some slaughter houses will buy the goats from you and sell the meat themselves. This can be good because you don't have people coming to your farm. 

We are careful, most of the time the buyers ar great. Because we are on a highway we've had some not-so-good people come up and ask too many questions (like- do you have meat goats? where do you keep meat goats? Yeah… I'm not telling you that) If I have an uneasy feeling they don't get anything and keep everyone short. Thankfully our LGD's keep human threats at bay (we've had goat theft attempts on our farm). This is something to consider, IF you have a bad crowd show up. You have the upper hand here based on your location but still something to think about. 

We have more demand for Nigerians sized wethers than larger breeds.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

OneFineAcre said:


> We have had 22 baby goats born this year with a couple more does left to kid.
> 
> So, naturally it made perfect sense that we would go out and buy another one
> 
> Meet our new Junior Herd Sire
> Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi.
> 
> His dam is SGCH Fairlea Elise 2*M
> 
> He just arrived from Maryland.
> 
> http://www.sweetgardengoats.com/
> 
> View attachment 30738
> 
> View attachment 30739



He's handsome! Congrats!!


----------



## Southern by choice

We actually sell cheap at $2 a pound on the hoof.  Usually I like to cut a deal, we have the same people come over and over and they are very good to the animals.
Keep in mind OFA that meat goat s go to slaughter at right at or just over 60 lbs... 80 lbs is getting too big and the price drops ( at auctions) 
That is why we raise the kiko's the dams raise them to really good wean weights very little creep feed if any ( depending on time of year) at 4 months Kikos', Lamancha's and Standard breeds of sairy goat are typically 4-5 months weaned at 90-120 days and it is great. maybe 1 month of hay/feed. $3 on the hoof is not unreasonable. We do what we do because I don't have a trailer and 20-30 goats to take to auction.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It will never be as good as selling an 8 week old for $75 
Not about the money any way
I would just rather make sure they are well cared for
O


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That's how we feel. 

Some wethers live the life of luxury. 

Others end up chained in someone's backyard. 

I'd rather put a goat in the freezer than see it neglected or resold over and over. 

I recently saw some wethers listed for sale. 
I know what farm they came from. 
They owned the goats for than less than a year. 

Now they are on CL and FB trying to get rid of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

If I ener do them for meat
I will do them myself 
That would be the only way


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> That's how we feel.
> 
> Some wethers live the life of luxury.
> 
> Others end up chained in someone's backyard.
> 
> I'd rather put a goat in the freezer than see it neglected or resold over and over.
> 
> I recently saw some wethers listed for sale.
> I know what farm they came from.
> They owned the goats for than less than a year.
> 
> Now they are on CL and FB trying to get rid of them.


Bucks are the same way 
Even $800 bucks


----------



## Southern by choice

A 4 month old kid at 60-70 lbs at $3 on the hoof an't bad! 
Yes, I agree with you about finding great homes. Problem is, like you said some end up getting shifted around and don't end up living the life we would want for them.
At least I know what their fate is. 

We ended keeping a wether from last year LOL he is Isaac's full time companion. Isaac doesn't "mate" him over and over though like what happens to most poor wethers with intact bucks.

When we have put a goat in the freezer we take it down the road (20 minutes away) they ask us how we want it packaged... we tell them... comes back in a box.
$60 for a $60 lb hanging weight goat.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh and @frustratedearthmother  is right the ribs are sooooo good! Not alot of meat but so good. We do a dry rub on them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

On a totally different note
We are going to donate some semen from some of our bucks to this ladies veterinarian mission
The Indian tribes have some small breed goats
She said she can get us some milk production data in return


----------



## Hens and Roos

due to space for us, we ended up taking ours in around 6 months of age.  We had them split into halves, they ranged 12- 15 lbs.


----------



## sadieml

We haven't had to face the whole "sell of keep for meat" dilemma, yet.  We are keeping both of Jaeger's issue to do herd sire duty in his stead.  I love mutton (sheep or goat) but don't know how my crew will feel.  DD still doesn't like the idea of eating "someone we raise", and can't seem to see my argument about knowing they were well cared for and happy right up to the moment-CHOP!!!  (or bang, you know) I love my goatie babies, but I would rather eat them than see them end up mistreated and unloved.  For the 1st 2 or 3 years, we'll be okay, since I do know a few people who want doelings (including us) and at least 2 great wanna-be wether daddies.  After that, who knows???  May I can sell them on yummy mutton in the meantime, and then they will be easier to convince later on.  Sometimes you hafta be sneaky, right?

ps--OFA, I'm lovin' your little 'Tony' Vivaldi.  He looks a lot like our Jared, only white where Jared is golden.  Trying to get DD to help me post pics, now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the lady vet who got 2 kids from me sent me the results of the McMasters fecal
One had no parasite at all
The other had <100 epg cocci
What a relief


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Hens and Roos 
How far are you from Kempton IL
I think it's 3 hours from Madison WI


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> @Hens and Roos
> How far are you from Kempton IL
> I think it's 3 hours from Madison WI


 
We are 3 hours 21 minutes(202 miles) from Kempton, Il


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> We are 3 hours 21 minutes(202 miles) from Kempton, Il



So Ihave transport to  there 
Just an FYI


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> So the lady vet who got 2 kids from me sent me the results of the McMasters fecal
> One had no parasite at all
> The other had <100 epg cocci
> What a relief


Something is off here.
No EPG for cocci.

Always nice to have clean fecals. 
We were just teaching a fecal class and there were no parasites or cocci on the slide. Not great when you are teaching a class though LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer

Goat 1







Goat 2





Maybe it's just how they report it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Last hog is on the trailer and is going to the slaughter house on Monday
He should have already gone but would not get on the trailer
The other 2 climbed right in with some marshmallows as bait
Not this guy
Had some help today made a temp corner pen had some pig boards 
And also had a cattle prod
Gosh he was stubborn
I probably had to hit him with the prod 10 times

The first 2 hanging weights were 230 and 225 so live they were north of 300 may be 320
He may be 350
Glad to be rid of him

Will get some new pics of the steers 
Their appointment is 7/11/17


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


>



He almost got me 
He has tusks


----------



## OneFineAcre

I told the people helping 
"I bet you haven't seen a fat man move that fast"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Today was the first day of the Zebulon Farmers Market that Maurine manages
She left the house at 6 am
So I had to do all of the feeding this morning and milking
It was a long day
I had been doing chores for most of the day
She got home at 5 and the people who were going to help load the pig got here
Got pig loaded
Fed, milked , fed bottle babies
She laid down about 9 pm

I was at the dining room table and she said " Happy Anniversary "
22 years today


----------



## Baymule

Life got busy and you forgot......

glad you got the last pig loaded, what a relief to get them off the feed bill! The old saying "eat like a pig" really means eat like a pig! LOL


----------



## babsbag

Happy Anniversary, may you have many more. 

I have no experience loading pigs but a good friend tells me that she backs them into the trailer and they go willingly.  I am just happy that my butcher comes to me, less stress all the way around.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Happy anniversary! You did the farm chores- she knows you still love her 

Glad you got the final pig loaded, that sounded like a big job.

How many Bottle babies are you up to?

I have no clue how you are able to get your Udderly ez milker to actually MILK your goats.  (Someone gave/lent us their Udderly ez after it didn't work well for them- can't milk our girls with it either)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just 2 bottle babies
Vivaldi and Molasses' quad doe
I think we are going to name her Blackstrap 
I don't know what to tell you about the EZ Milker 
You saw Maurine use it at the State Fair?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep, we have another friend who swears by their Udderly ez too.

I'm good with hand milking and we have 2 machines, we have to many for the Udderly ez anyway but figured we'd give it a shot 

I know it works great on your girls though.

I like the name, but do you mean Valiant?


----------



## OneFineAcre

No I meant we are bottle feeding Vivaldi the buck kid we got
And we are bottle feeding Molasses quad doe


----------



## Southern by choice

I am afraid of pigs! I have seen a few people with scars where the hog got them. 

I was watching Hannibal ( sequel to Silence of the Lambs) last night... I saw the hogs do what they can do... yep... NO piggies EVER for me!
I know a lot of people that say how sweet and dog like they are etc... I don't doubt it. It's just the one's that aren't that way that scare me and ya never know what you'll get.

Every year on our anniversary I ask DH, "What do ya think? Wanna give it another year? " He will laugh and say, "yeah, maybe another five." I say, "whoa buddy , five is a long time... let's try three and see how it goes!" 

I wish we could get the EZ milker to work for us. The big inflation won't go over some of the girls teats either... we tried everything. 

BTW- Ruthie's doe ( from Isaac) has started to really shape up and is looking very nice! Keep meaning to mention that. I just wish we could get a halfway decent pic of her. 
We also have a buck out of Lucy, not sure where it came from or maybe both sides as Lucy is a very long doe, nice length and she is wide- but Isaac sired this guy and we really like him... The width is probably from Lucy's side as they are all wide wide wide ... the length though is sweet on this guy. We were going to sell him as we have a few people waiting but now I'm not sure. I really like him. GW does too.


----------



## Baymule

One of our pigs untied my shoe this morning while I was filling the water tub. It was the Hampshire, I call her the sweet, blonde, blue-eyed Kindergarten girl in private school and she suddenly got thrown in alternative school with a bunch of 6th grade hoodlums. (the three Red Wattle pigs) LOL LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos

Happy Anniversary and many more!


----------



## Bruce

Happy anniversary! Nice of you to let Maurine spend the whole day off the farm as a "gift".


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Happy anniversary! Nice of you to let Maurine spend the whole day off the farm as a "gift".



She loves her job managing the market.  It's her "baby" she started it from scratch.
She puts a lot of pressure on herself though, for a part time gig with parks and rec.
The first day of the season was a big success.  I can always tell how busy it is by how much Rachel's Lemonade/Orangeade booth does.  She sold $225.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Some friends of ours had 69 does kid.
They've had 69 bucklings and 69 doelings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> Some friends of ours had 69 does kid.
> They've had 69 bucklings and 69 doelings.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@frustratedearthmother 
I should have mentioned they have a dairy.
Spinning Spider Creamery


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew...!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Whew...!



They've got 20 more to kid.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Last hog was 235 lbs hanging.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Those are some nice weights.  Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm tired 

I had to take a half day of vacation today just to get some kids disbudded and haul trash off
Taking another half day tomorrow to get hay and feed and pick up the hog from the slaughterhouse 

Maurine is out there now with the milk tester

None of the does are doing great this evening

They have all been really stressed today 

That's a big drawback to dam raising and milk testing

And the herd mentality kicked in today that some who shouldn't be upset got worked up with everyone else 

I think we may dry off a couple of key does 
Zamia doesn't have anything to prove at this point but that would be a big hit to our dairy herd at the state fair 
But I would write that off to keep her healthy and try to get a couple more doe kids from her


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like you are pretty stressed too. You need the weekend!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm tired
> 
> I had to take a half day of vacation today just to get some kids disbudded and haul trash off
> Taking another half day tomorrow to get hay and feed and pick up the hog from the slaughterhouse
> 
> Maurine is out there now with the milk tester
> 
> None of the does are doing great this evening
> 
> They have all been really stressed today
> 
> That's a big drawback to dam raising and milk testing
> 
> And the herd mentality kicked in today that some who shouldn't be upset got worked up with everyone else
> 
> I think we may dry off a couple of key does
> Zamia doesn't have anything to prove at this point but that would be a big hit to our dairy herd at the state fair
> But I would write that off to keep her healthy and try to get a couple more doe kids from her



Strange year. 
Why do you think they were stressed? Weaning?  
I know the rains this past weekend and so really took its toll on our girls as well.
Our whole on test thing has not worked out for us this year. With flu during kidding and other sickness it has been a tough one. 
I don't sweat it too much... all we can do is what we can do.
For you guys I know it is a bit different but you have some great goats and I am sure they will still do great at fair.
Hope you guys get the rest you need too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had a really bad day
My mom is not doing well
Please pray for her


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You know we are praying for her and you


----------



## Southern by choice

x2


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Definitely sending prayers.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry OFA... hope she pulls through.


----------



## babsbag

Will be praying for your mom and all of your family.


----------



## norseofcourse

Prayers for your mom and your family


----------



## Mike CHS

Sending ours also.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear that OFA....will definitely be Praying for ya All over there....


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear, we'll be praying for your mom and family


----------



## promiseacres

Praying!


----------



## samssimonsays

Many prayers!


----------



## Baymule

Prayers for your Mom and your family.


----------



## OneFineAcre

My mom is home and doing better
She had an outpatient procedure on Wed and has a bad reaction to the sedative they used
I think it's called prophenal
They call it the Michael Jackson drug


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You for the update!
Glad she is home and recuperating. That is a nasty drug!


----------



## Baymule

No more Michael Jackson Juice for her! They gave it to my husband when he had shoulder replacement surgery, but he didn't react to it. I am glad your Mom is back home and will recover. Big hugs!


----------



## goatgurl

so glad your mom is home and doing better.  I've given literally gallons of proprofal.  most of the time it is a wonderful drug but every once in a while it gives folks a problem.  kinda knocks out your respiratory drive if ya give to much.  ask michael.  we gave it as a sedative to people who were already on a ventilator.   hopefully there won't be any further problems for her.


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad she's doing better!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I want to thank everyone for your kind words and prayers
I really do appreciate it 
There really are some nice folks on this forum
@goatgurl it wasn't just the prophenal
They don't think that all of it had gotten out of her and she had some other pain meds
It was kind of the cocktail in her body


----------



## goatgurl

they did with my sil.  to much medication kept him in the hosp for an extra day.  just glad she is doing better


----------



## babsbag

Glad to hear that she is home and doing well.


----------



## NH homesteader

Glad to hear she's doing better. Medications can be scary.


----------



## Mike CHS

So glad to hear that she is better.  Everyone was pulling for her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So glad she is doing better!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine just called me, and our kidding season is officially over

GCH One Fine Acre Clarabelle 2*M x Sinai Thunder AD Valiant had...............

Twin Does


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Her ligaments were gone last night and this was such an important kidding, Maurine got a friend to "sit" with her today.
She had to leave at 3:10 to get her children, and Clarebelle was acting normal when she left.
Maurine got home at 3:45 and they were born.


----------



## Southern by choice

What a great way to end the season!
So happy for you. You have been waiting for this for a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAH

Wow, just catching up...Glad your mom is home and congrats on twin does!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Congrats on the pinkies!


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! Great news on all counts! So happy your mom is doing better and super happy you got your doe from Clarabelle, and to top it off, TWIN DOES!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats! 

Are you retaining both?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Are you retaining both?



Yes.


----------



## Latestarter

Fantastic news! Really happy for you  Only thing that would have been potentially better would have been triplet does. You've waited a while for these. Glad you finally got them. How do they look?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, that's fantastic!


----------



## OneFineAcre

They look great
I'll get pics when I can
Haven't weighed them yet but they look to be about 3 lbs 8 oz each
One is tri colored
The other appears to be tri colored at first glance but I think she is a buckskin with. A white belt


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm good
They were 3-5 oz and 3-6 oz


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess that'll end your season with a Smile!!....look really Good!
Glad your Mom made it home, too. Just a great day all the way around for ya....


----------



## Hens and Roos

the doeling in the 2nd picture looks similar in coloring to most of our kids this year


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had to scroll through my own page on April 11 we had 16 bucks and 9 does 
So now it's 16 bucks and 11 does
But we got some really key doe
Kids
2 from Clarabelle and 1 from Zamia
Plus a number from really good does bred to Zamia bucks
We now have the line we have been hoping for


----------



## goatgurl

big congratulations on the new baby girls.  aren't they adorable.  great way to end the season.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> She had to leave at 3:10 to get her children, and Clarebelle was acting normal when she left.
> Maurine got home at 3:45 and they were born.



  That made me laugh. 
Isn't that just the doe code played out to the end?  Congratulations on the adorable little doelings, great way to end the year.


----------



## Latestarter

Love the coloring on both but especially the first one.  Great birth weights. They look really good! Grats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine's friend who "sat" with Clarabelle yesterday is a real "keeper".
She is a stay at home mom with 3 small kids.  She grew up on a farm in Nebraska and "asked" Maurine if she could come by a few mornings a week and help her feed the animals.  Just to get out of the house.
Yesterday, while she was goat sitting, first she cleaned a stall and put fresh bedding in it and moved Clarabelle to that one.
Then she cleaned 3 more stalls.
Then she pulled the weeds in 2 raised beds.

She came this morning to help feed and to see the babies she missed seeing born.
I told Maurine to tell her if she wanted to continue cleaning the barn I would gladly pay her for her time yesterday and today.


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! That IS a keeper! hahaha. I am still so happy for you and that you got your girls from the does you wanted!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that is cool to have an extra set of hands helping out!


----------



## babsbag

I could use about 6 extra set of hands right now.  But seriously, that was very nice of her. While my DH was in the hospital a friend came by my place on her only day off and cleaned two stalls, moved a doe that had just freshened, fed everyone, and left me food in the refrigerator. Good friends are a blessing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I could use about 6 extra set of hands right now.  But seriously, that was very nice of her. While my DH was in the hospital a friend came by my place on her only day off and cleaned two stalls, moved a doe that had just freshened, fed everyone, and left me food in the refrigerator. Good friends are a blessing.



They sure are.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You could send that friend my way......

Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

She really cleaned the barn


----------



## Baymule

What a great way to end a kidding season! Twin does that are so purely gorgeous! Adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Steer 1 on left, Steer 2 on Right






Steer 1



 

 

 



Steer 2



 

 

 



@farmerjan 
@greybeard 

Steer 1 is still larger than 2.  I don't know that Maurine's dad can say for sure that there isn't a difference in their age.  If there isn't I think it's just that steer 1 is a better animal.  The have the same sire, so must be the cow.


----------



## Baymule

Steak on the hoof. Hamburgers on the grill......roast in the oven....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look delicious!


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> Steer 1 on left, Steer 2 on Right
> 
> View attachment 31995
> 
> Steer 1
> 
> View attachment 31996 View attachment 31997 View attachment 31998 View attachment 31999
> 
> Steer 2
> 
> View attachment 32000 View attachment 32001 View attachment 32002 View attachment 32003
> 
> @farmerjan
> @greybeard
> 
> Steer 1 is still larger than 2.  I don't know that Maurine's dad can say for sure that there isn't a difference in their age.  If there isn't I think it's just that steer 1 is a better animal.  The have the same sire, so must be the cow.


Yep steer #1 is further along the finishing than steer#2. I can see fat around the tailhead on #1--careful you don't get them too fat--it is easy to over-finish one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> Yep steer #1 is further along the finishing than steer#2. I can see fat around the tailhead on #1--careful you don't get them too fat--it is easy to over-finish one.



What would you estimate that he weighs?

We have appointment at slaughter house on July 11th.  Have to schedule 3 months in advance.


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> What would you estimate that he weighs?


It's always difficult to estimate weight from a picture. Nothing in the pic's near background or foreground  to compare to for height or length of the animal. It does look pretty girthy, with good hindquarters but I can't get a good view of the brisket and shoulder area. Angus aren't really my plate of beef (I raise those leggy Chars and beefmasters) but heck-- I'll bite tho and guess 950lbs-975lbs for #1. #2 probably 200-250lbs less.


----------



## OneFineAcre

When I get the chance I will get some pics with him standing near the fence.
Fence posts are 8' apart, and it is 4' tall.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, this is one of the doe kids Clarabelle had Monday.






And this is one of Zamia's buck kids from earlier.  He would actually be Clarabelle's half brother.  Same sire, Valiant.
I'm calling it a buckskin with a white overlay.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad your mom is doing better!! Congrats on the new doelings!!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## CntryBoy777

Quite the little "Gang" there, bet there is a ton of Action when they all get to bouncing and chasing....


----------



## Baymule

What pretty coats they have! Love the colors!


----------



## Mike CHS

You really have to walk out the door smiling with those guys in view.


----------



## Ferguson K

I LOVE the topline on those kids.

Can't wait to see what they grow into.

That one on the far right has a nice rump.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Never put much emphasis on moon spots but who else thinks this is a handsome fellow ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I likey!


----------



## Baymule

I have a ewe lamb that is half black, half white, but has a black spot on her back. I named her Moon Pie. Yeah, I like moon spots!


----------



## OneFineAcre

One Fine Acre Gallant left this morning for his new home and future roll as a herd sire
Congrats to End Of The Line Farm
He's about an hour away now 
I'm always nervous when my goats are traveling


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is a test
To see how many BYC folks tell me if this cow is black


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL 

Did you see the pics of my babies?


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry I didn't get to answer your inquiry on the steers, have not had internet for over a week, finally got the phone co out today and it was in their line so THEIR problem.
 Steer # 1 I would say in the 1050 range, steer #2 about 800 maybe.  Difference could be the cows and the age.  If they were born within a month of each other I would definitely say the cow...especially if she was old(er) and didn't milk as good...but could be whatever her parentage....some crosses just don't do as good as others and if I remember rightly there was some shorthorn and some other breed in the mix with your dad's angus.  If they were more than a month apart, then it just might be as much the age difference and the background genetics. 

Also, the picture is deceiving with the sun not reaching them but I would definitely say he has a reddish tint/overlay to his coloring.  We get some of our Red Poll /Angus crosses that will look reddish in certain light and black the rest of the time.  PS the animal in question is a steer/male not a cow....


----------



## greybeard

red tint can also be caused by higher copper trace mineral content in soil or feed. Usually shows up tho, along top line and shoulders.

Not unusual at all for cattle to change colors as they get a year or 2 age on them, and even change color shades with changing of the season.


----------



## Bunnylady

I think somebody is trying to steer somebody wrong.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Sorry I didn't get to answer your inquiry on the steers, have not had internet for over a week, finally got the phone co out today and it was in their line so THEIR problem.
> Steer # 1 I would say in the 1050 range, steer #2 about 800 maybe.  Difference could be the cows and the age.  If they were born within a month of each other I would definitely say the cow...especially if she was old(er) and didn't milk as good...but could be whatever her parentage....some crosses just don't do as good as others and if I remember rightly there was some shorthorn and some other breed in the mix with your dad's angus.  If they were more than a month apart, then it just might be as much the age difference and the background genetics.
> 
> Also, the picture is deceiving with the sun not reaching them but I would definitely say he has a reddish tint/overlay to his coloring.  We get some of our Red Poll /Angus crosses that will look reddish in certain light and black the rest of the time.  PS the animal in question is a steer/male not a cow....



@farmerjan
I used "cow" so as not to confuse all of the people visiting from Backyard Chickens (BYC).
Most wouldn't know what a steer is


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think the red tint is the winter coat they are shedding out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> LOL
> 
> Did you see the pics of my babies?



I just did. They look great.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> I used "cow" so as not to confuse all of the people visiting from Backyard Chickens (BYC).
> Most wouldn't know what a steer is


----------



## purplequeenvt

The red (at least the bit I'm seeing) could also be bleaching from the sun. We have some black sheep whose wool turns brown/red at the tips from the sun.


----------



## farmerjan

Never thought about people not knowing what a steer is....dumb me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm finding it's not so easy to get a goat on an airplane 
But ...
It will probably be easier the next time


----------



## Mike CHS

That was a teaser.  Are you going to do a rest of the story at some point?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That was a teaser.  Are you going to do a rest of the story at some point?


----------



## Poka_Doodle




----------



## Green Acres Farm

@OneFineAcre are you doing LA this year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> @OneFineAcre are you doing LA this year?


Yes
July


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Will that effect who you take to nationals?

Seems like a hard time of year to LA.


----------



## sadieml

@OneFineAcre -- Sorry, I've been MIA again for a while.  Good thing I believe in retro-active prayer! (I figure since God doesn't live 'in time', we can pray with confidence even belatedly.)  Anyway, I'm very glad your Mom is doing better.  Also, great news about the twin doelings.  They're beautiful.

ps-Still hoping to get a buck from your bloodlines.  Let me know when you decide to sell one.  Also, I'm not really picky.  I'll settle for a 3-legged, eye-less, one-nutter!  Well, maybe not that extreme, but you know what I mean. We don't intend to show, just breed for our own use, mostly milkers and pets.  Maybe a few for the freezer in a couple of years.


----------



## babsbag

It isn't easy getting pups on planes either, but it can be done with a lot of perseverance.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hey OFA.... Why isn't that moonspotted one on a plane to my place already???? I called dibs on all spots around this place ages ago!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Will that effect who you take to nationals?
> 
> Seems like a hard time of year to LA.


I think it's after nationals


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> Hey OFA.... Why isn't that moonspotted one on a plane to my place already???? I called dibs on all spots around this place ages ago!



Darn
You missed him


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## animalmom

Ya know, if you had wanted to get rid of your darling daughter for the summer that there are easier ways of shipping her than cargo.


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> Ya know, if you had wanted to get rid of your darling daughter for the summer that there are easier ways of shipping her than cargo.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have been totally stressing
But OFA Granite has arrived safely


----------



## Southern by choice

Babs was CRAZY when she shipped the pups! 
We use to ship to Japan... years ago before new laws and such .... never gave it a thought....
LOL now? I would be a nervous wreck.


----------



## luvmypets

Glad your goatie arrived safe and sound


----------



## OneFineAcre

luvmypets said:


> Glad your goatie arrived safe and sound



Me too
He's doing well


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats! Where did he go?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Congrats! Where did he go?



I'll let someone else tell about that if they want too


----------



## OneFineAcre

I would say that I was impressed with American Airlines


----------



## babsbag

I have shipped on American and United and was happy with both of them. I tracked those planes all the way across country, I was a wreck. Rita's flight got delayed in San Francisco for a few hours...I was ready to go and get her and bring her back. She was such a crate monster that I was really worried about her. I put a calming collar on her and thankfully it actually worked and she shipped ok, but it is really stressful.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

So was it all the paperwork that made it a pain to ship the goat via american airlines? I have picked up two pups that were shipped through airlines but have not tried, and I think would rather not try, to ship myself.


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> So was it all the paperwork that made it a pain to ship the goat via american airlines? I have picked up two pups that were shipped through airlines but have not tried, and I think would rather not try, to ship myself.


It wasn't really that bad at all
It seemed intimidating but AA was very helpful
Today was Mothers Day and the place was deserted 
I walk in and say is this where I need to go to ship a live animal 
The guy said yes 
You must be the guy with the goat 
The guy who loaded him on the plane came over 45 minutes early and got a call when the plane landed that he was getting on
And came back and told me he was on the plane k


----------



## OneFineAcre

luvmypets said:


> Glad your goatie arrived safe and sound


He did


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Congrats! Where did he go?


I gave a clue
If you zoom on the last pic it has MSN on the top
If you know your airline codes that's Madison WI


----------



## Southern by choice

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I think would rather not try, to ship myself.


People are aloud to sit* on* the plane.  No need to ship yourself. 

AA has been very good. I like the guys at the cargo terminal... they are great!


----------



## Ferguson K

I think I know but I'll wait. Very excited for them!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> I think I know but I'll wait. Very excited for them!



They already announced it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> They already announced it!



So much chicken chat going on who knows what's happening in the real world


----------



## Ferguson K

Next up on the adventure board, the buck that made the cross country trip in a goat hauler on someone's anniversary road trip! 

I have convinced my husband I've lost my mind, bringing the cage with us in August.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Could you quote them announcing it?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> So much chicken chat going on who knows what's happening in the real world



I know.... the other day it was like the 4th page on recent posts before there was anything BYH related.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Could you quote them announcing it?


Go to Hens and Roos page


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> People are aloud to sit* on* the plane.  No need to ship yourself.
> 
> AA has been very good. I like the guys at the cargo terminal... they are great!



They were very helpful
When I left the guy told me " don't worry we will get him there "


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's great!!!


----------



## babsbag

When I shipping two LGD pups to @southernbychoice a few years ago the pups were in the employee lounge watching basketball waiting for their ride home to show up.  They took very good care of them.


----------



## samssimonsays

SO excited for them! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Hens and Roos

the guy on our end asked what kind of dog we were waiting for.....we told him it was a goat


----------



## OneFineAcre

Is BYC back up?
Seems to have slowed down here
I used to be on BYC
I went and looked the other day and I joined in 2009
So that means that last hen I have is 8 years old
Wow
@Hens and Roos 
We shipped Granite just in time
It got to 87 today and is low to mid 90s tomorrow and the foreseeable future


----------



## Ferguson K

I joined them when it opened in my original account. That email got hacked so I no way to access the old account.
Rejoined a few months ago after a 2- 3 year hiatus from poultry.

Time sure flies doesn't it?

Glad were we're not the only ones miserably hot.


----------



## babsbag

Ferguson K said:


> Glad were we're not the only ones miserably hot.



Supposed to be 99° this weekend, just in time for me to dig a gas line for the dairy.   I wouldn't want it to be nice weather for a project like that, I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I went to BYC when it was read only
I found the post when I got my first 3 goats but I couldn't access the pics
I want to get them to get Gingers baby pic
This year she had a kid who is identical to her


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Is BYC back up?
> Seems to have slowed down here
> I used to be on BYC
> I went and looked the other day and I joined in 2009
> So that means that last hen I have is 8 years old
> Wow
> @Hens and Roos
> We shipped Granite just in time
> It got to 87 today and is low to mid 90s tomorrow and the foreseeable future



yeah, we are now warmer then normal here as well, so that was good timing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I joined last spring looking for ideas and advice on ducks and chickens...there are some really knowledgeable people there, but too many "Frilly Dillies" for me. I found BYH in Sept and never went back. I used to hang around goatworld too, but got fed up with FB. I like this "Community" just fine and have no intentions of going anywhere else....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> yeah, we are now warmer then normal here as well, so that was good timing!


I like to think that even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cocoa






Black Eyed Susan





Marigold




I think Marigold is our best yearling.  Maurine thinks Susie is.
They are twin sisters our of Taffy x Big Brown

Sorry about the shadows

Shea.  She has a nice wide rump


----------



## Southern by choice

Looking great!
I like Cocoa's brisket. 
Don't club me but I just love the spotted look of Black Eyed Susan.

We have a few that take after the other line we have and they are tiny... it is just the genetics- slow growing. I don't know how well they will do but they are going anyway.
They are opposite Ruthie's kids. LOL (tubba bubba's)
It will be fun anyway.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Looking great!
> I like Cocoa's brisket.
> Don't club me but I just love the spotted look of Black Eyed Susan.
> 
> We have a few that take after the other line we have and they are tiny... it is just the genetics- slow growing. I don't know how well they will do but they are going anyway.
> They are opposite Ruthie's kids. LOL (tubba bubba's)
> It will be fun anyway.


Rosie is Black Eyed Susan's grand dam, same spotted look.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got a compliment from our vet yesterday.
One of our FF has had this nasty rash on her backside every since she kidded. We have been treating it as a staph infection but it hasn't gotten any better.
So, we had him come out to take a sample to culture/biopsy.
We also got him to draw some blood from Zamia, she is a little anemic and thin.

Maurine asked him to look at everyone because she thought all the milker's might be a little on the thin side.
He said he thought they looked great.

He said "you guys have real dairy goats, not just pygmy's with oversized udders"


He did agree with our plan to dry Zamia off after the Memorial Day Weekend show.  She doesn't have anything else to prove.  It's best we take good care of her health and try to get more babies from her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Will that effect who you take to nationals?
> 
> Seems like a hard time of year to LA.


I remembered this post
We aren't going to take any goats to the national show 
Maurine and Rachel are going to fly up
Rachel will definitely do the fitting contest since her team finished 3rd last year
Our Vet has become a very good friend and mentor and he is going to let Rachel show one of his Toggs im showmanship

I think right now the plan is to dry
Zamia up after Memorial Day and give her a beak and freshen her before next years national


----------



## OneFineAcre

Emma has been a great farm dog
She is 11 years old and was our original buck dog
She has been living with our bucks for 6 years
But for some reason the biting flies have always zeroed in on her 
She was obviously struggling this year
So she has moved on to the next/last phase of her life 
She seems to like the new gig


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, I'm sure Emma has earned, and will love, her retirement!


----------



## samssimonsays

She doesn't seem to be enjoying that at all  a well deserved promotion indeed.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love it! All our retirees sleep on mattresses too and it is such a sweet thing to see them age. Somehow they are more beautiful and wonderful the older they get.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Totally reminds me of my black lab. Loving her job, but excited to retire.


----------



## babsbag

She looks nice and comfy on that soft bed.  My oldest LGD isn't ready to retire but I know that she will be thrilled when her house time comes. She spent a few days in the house when she got spayed and she seemed to fit right in. 

As far as the flies...*Vectra 3D*.  My boy gets his nose just chewed all summer long and I have tried it all; Francis would run every time he saw me coming with some new treatment.  This stuff is a topical like Frontline but it works on flies...AMAZING stuff.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is probably wondering what took ya so Long to decide to elevate her "Lifestyle"?....


----------



## Ferguson K

She's enjoying that way to much. 

When Titan "retired" to house dog he got a twin bed. He sleeps in my bed anyway.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Have you ever felt like your cart's in the ditch?
We have a show next weekend and my list is so long
Trucks in the shop
We have a goat to disbud
3 to tattoo
Grass needs cutting
When I get the truck trash needs hauling
Etc etc

Goats look good though


----------



## babsbag

My entire life is like that. I can so relate.


----------



## Hens and Roos

babsbag said:


> My entire life is like that. I can so relate.



x2


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!...is that what that is?....I've been thinking all these yrs that I had found my "Groove".....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh!!...is that what that is?....I've been thinking all these yrs that I had found my "Groove".....


Totally true. It always seem like the weeks you have to prepare for shows are busier then other weeks, even taking out show prep.
I remember for stock show, I'd had a night set aside to get ready, I did have practice, but my coach knew I might not be there, and understood. I'd been thinking during school I might be able to make the practice, if I just did my homework during extra time in classes the next day. Little did I know, it'd be the night we put our dog down. I totally forbid show prep and told my coach I couldn't make practice because of show prep.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> I gave a clue
> If you zoom on the last pic it has MSN on the top
> If you know your airline codes that's Madison WI


Hey! I Think that was supposed to go in my car 
By coincidence, DD2 graduated from Beloit College on Mother's Day. Coulda picked that goat up in Madison on our way home Monday! Well, maybe not. Had the inside of the car and the cargo bag on the carrier out back full up. No real room for a goat.

Congrats @Hens and Roos !


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Had the inside of the car and the cargo bag on the carrier out back full up. No real room for a goat.

Bruce, there's always room for a goat if you have 







\


----------



## Bruce

Well dang, I didn't plan ahead! I wonder how one attaches running boards to a Prius.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> I wonder how one attaches running boards to a Prius.



Carefully, very carefully!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Bruce said:


> Hey! I Think that was supposed to go in my car
> By coincidence, DD2 graduated from Beloit College on Mother's Day. Coulda picked that goat up in Madison on our way home Monday! Well, maybe not. Had the inside of the car and the cargo bag on the carrier out back full up. No real room for a goat.
> 
> Congrats @Hens and Roos !



He could've sat on a lap- he still fits....better luck next time


----------



## Bruce

I'm not sure DD2 would have wanted a goat, no matter how cute, sitting in her lap for over 1,000 miles.

Sadly, no next time for a chance to sneak your goat out from under you  I guess you get to keep all future kids that arrive via "airmail" as well.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Well dang, I didn't plan ahead! I wonder how one attaches running boards to a Prius.



Prius actually exist in the real world? Can't say I've ever seen one on the road.
They're kinda like Bigfoot and el Chupacabra around here. Ya hear about 'em sometimes..in hushed tones, but so called documented sightings always turn out to be false.


----------



## Latestarter

If you want to sight a Prius down in your neck of the woods, you'll really have to leave the "outback" and head toward civilization a ways... I've heard there's a herd or two of them down Houston way. Could be wrong though... All those native 3/4 ton 4x4s and 1 ton duallys might have chased them clear outta the state.


----------



## greybeard

Oh, I didn't say anything about _wanting_ to see one LS. 
And yes, driving into Houston, the 4wd duallys and 3/4 ton tricked out LoneStar and King Ranch editions usually outnumber sedans and cookie cutter econo boxes.
I'm really tempted, that if cattle prices ever push $3/lb again to sell out and buy a 800 hp Demon to drive for a year. Would like to have something again that would plumb burn the tires off it if I decided to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I drove a Prius once
Rental


----------



## babsbag

There is no shortage of Priuss in CA.  My DH drives one for work and I have a friend that owns one. Very popular car and with gas pushing 3.00 a gallon it is no wonder.


----------



## purplequeenvt

greybeard said:


> Prius actually exist in the real world? Can't say I've ever seen one on the road.
> They're kinda like Bigfoot and el Chupacabra around here. Ya hear about 'em sometimes..in hushed tones, but so called documented sightings always turn out to be false.



You've obviously never (or at least not recently) been to VT. It's rare that you don't see at least 5 Prius in one 30 minute drive to town.


----------



## greybeard

purplequeenvt said:


> You've obviously never (or at least not recently) been to VT


That, is a given.
However, I have been to Lancaster, London, Manchester, Paris, Athens, Naples, Dublin, Dorchester, Berlin, Alpine, Weimar, Elmendorf, Muenster,  Sudan, Morovia, Rome, Newcastle, Scotland, Canadian, Lisbon, Moscow, Palestine, Sorocco, Medina, Carthage, Bogata, Edinburgh, Alpine, Karnack, China, Geneva,  Florence, Morovia, Kent, Odessa, Nome, Iraan, Muenster, Nazareth, Petersburgh, and a handful other places I've forgotten.


----------



## Bruce

I see one pretty much anytime I look out the window (and have done so for 13 years), unless one of the girls has gone somewhere. 2 if my wife is home (11 years). 3 if my in-laws are visiting (7 years).  

If you need to haul a trailer, not the vehicle for you. If you have no more than one passenger you could easily fit 2 goats in the back but they can't be standing. And a full grown GP fits just fine in the back seat with room to spare. Maybe not so good in a truck unless you have an extended cab. And I can fit 10' dimensional lumber inside the car with the hatch closed. Nice on a rainy or snowy day and not so likely with most trucks. Sheet goods and pipe gates require the roof rack. 330' of fence go on the cargo tray on the back. Thirteen 6" posts 8' long fit inside, hatch closed. 

I understand not wanting one if you have only 1 vehicle and need to move big stuff around a lot. But I think of it the same as I think of an electric car. If you have 2 vehicles and only one needs to go farther than the range of an electric car, having one electric can make sense. Especially if you are making your own power. OK, so maybe you need a truck for hauling big stuff frequently but if your SO isn't doing the same sort of thing at the same time, why drive a truck averaging 15 MPG all the time? Macho factor I guess.

And of course it sure is nice if you drive 2,300 miles round trip from Vermont to southern WI through Canada. We've done it 3 times. This time: $121 on 47 gallons of gas. Averages $2.57/gallon but the gas at Chester's Gas Bar west of North Bay, ON (cheapest anywhere in Canada on our path and the only place we bought gas in Canada) is $2.78 US/gallon (gotta love that 1 USD = 1.35 Canadian). 20+ gallons were Canadian.

OK enough hijacking. I know I'm way out of the norm on this forum.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> And a full grown GP fits just fine in the back seat with room to spare



LOL mine wouldn't!  They are all 140-165 and take the entire backseat up... that is why we use the van 

Electric cars


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> I know I'm way out of the norm on this forum.


Not completely!  My DH drove a Prius for 7 years while I drove a hybrid Highlander.  You can pack a whole bunch of stuff in a Prius!  And, my (6-cylinder) Highlander pulled my small trailer with no problems at all.

But, I had to give in and go back to a truck eventually...bigger trailer, more animals...  but, I do miss the gas mileage!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the truck
Hauled trash
Grass cut
Next up tattoo goats


----------



## greybeard

1. I don't buy foreign branded vehicles--ever. Never have. 
2. I don't buy foreign branded farm equipment. Never have
I don't care up or down, about gas mileage or the cost of gas, diesel or energy.
Never have.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the goats tattooed 
Didn't get the one disbudded
But hey 
Got the cart 2/3 out of the ditch
Of course I didn't pull it out with a Prius


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> 1. I don't buy foreign branded vehicles--ever. Never have.
> 2. I don't buy foreign branded farm equipment. Never have
> I don't care up or down, about gas mileage or the cost of gas, diesel or energy.
> Never have.


I've bought both
Best truck I've owned was a Ford
Best cars were Toyota and Honda ( by a long shot )
FIL has a Deutch tractor


----------



## Bruce

I pulled my garden tractor (no traction uphill in reverse AT ALL!) away from the pond behind the barn last year ... with my Prius  I also used it to pull the tractor with the blower on WHILE facing uphill. Not much traction even with chains with all that weight up front even with a 50# rear weight and my 190 pounds on the seat. Once one rear wheel loses traction, it is all over but watching that wheel spin.

Never owned an American branded car. Low reliability and reliability is important to me. A 1969 VW squareback bought used at 5 years from my uncle. Followed by a Toyota Celica, Mazda 626, Honda Odyssey ('95, the "most car like" minivan, not the big one) then the 2004 Prius and the 2009 Prius in 2012 when a "I'm a good driver, really" girl rear ended me on an interstate onramp (WHILE I was doing at least 30 MPH) and did enough damage they totaled the car. And no, the expensive traction battery was not damaged.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> I pulled my garden tractor (no traction uphill in reverse AT ALL!) away from the pond behind the barn last year ... with my Prius  I also used it to pull the tractor with the blower on WHILE facing uphill. Not much traction even with chains with all that weight up front even with a 50# rear weight and my 190 pounds on the seat. Once one rear wheel loses traction, it is all over but watching that wheel spin.
> 
> Never owned an American branded car. Low reliability and reliability is important to me. A 1969 VW squareback bought used at 5 years from my uncle. Followed by a Toyota Celica, Mazda 626, Honda Odyssey ('95, the "most car like" minivan, not the big one) then the 2004 Prius and the 2009 Prius in 2012 when a "I'm a good driver, really" girl rear ended me on an interstate onramp (WHILE I was doing at least 30 MPH) and did enough damage they totaled the car. And no, the expensive traction battery was not damaged.


Never could get my arms around the Prius
Corolla is a better looking car, cheaper, no battery to replace and gets 40 mpg


----------



## OneFineAcre

Despite our efforts a couple of our clipped does got sun burn
Moved them to a totally shaded pen and are applying aloe Vera
We have a couple of really fair skinned bucks to clip
Temps are lower this week going to get them T shirts


----------



## goatgurl

just what you need, a bunch of flakey goats to show.   they are all looking great, anxious to see how things go for youall this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> just what you need, a bunch of flakey goats to show.   they are all looking great, anxious to see how things go for youall this year.



I'm excited about 2 or 3 years from now
That's a good place to be


----------



## OneFineAcre

All the does are clipped
2 of the bucks are now
Our bucks didn't do well last year
I thought they may have been over conditioned
I think they may be again
Also I've got to get a proper device with a 90 degree angle to measure height at withers
I had made something but can't find it
I think I have a 2 year old buck over height
Eye balling with a masonry ruler doesn't even look close like he may be 1 1/2 in over


----------



## dejavoodoo114

That is unfortunate. What is the height restriction on ND's? Is there a difference between does and bucks at all? I noticed the judges at the show we were at measuring every ND as it entered the ring. They turned one away.


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> That is unfortunate. What is the height restriction on ND's? Is there a difference between does and bucks at all? I noticed the judges at the show we were at measuring every ND as it entered the ring. They turned one away.


22 1/2 for does
23 1/2 for bucks

In my opinion that isn't enough of a difference

It's a bit of a debate in the Nigerian world
Some want to raise the height standard for bucks
Some not only don't want to raise it but want to not allow
Any future registration of offspring from an animal found over height


----------



## dejavoodoo114

When I showed miniature horses there were two different registries for them. One for the mini's under the height allowance and one for the mini's over. I guess the real question about whether to allow the registrations would be what they want in the future. As a standard goat lover, I would "think" that ensuring that NDs stay small would be important. But opinions change over time. It will be interesting to see which way this wind blows. Do you breed your bucks that are over height? Does this tend to lead to doelings and bucklings that are over height?


----------



## goatgurl

ahh yes, I remember well looking at the youngsters and thinking about how they would do in the ring next year or the year after.  I still do that even tho I no longer show.  have to find out how things turn out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> ahh yes, I remember well looking at the youngsters and thinking about how they would do in the ring next year or the year after.  I still do that even tho I no longer show.  have to find out how things turn out.


We have some doe kids that Zamia
Is paternal grand dam with very plumb teats

which has always been what has made her better than most  Nigerians
In  that she is almost in a class by herself

And we have some nice looking doe kids with very plumb teats


----------



## Bunnylady

dejavoodoo114 said:


> When I showed miniature horses there were two different registries for them. One for the mini's under the height allowance and one for the mini's over.



That's not quite correct. Some miniature horse registries have two height classes, the A's which are under 34", and the B's which are 34" - 38" , but if the horse is more than 38" tall, you can't register it, nor can its offspring ever be registered. At one time an animal could be hardshipped in based on size, but no more - not in the registries that are viewed with respect, anyway.

I know that there are a few registries that have special registration for animals that don't fall within the standard ("breeding stock" Paint horses, or part Shetland sport ponies, for example) but that's generally for the purpose of competing in some sort of athletic endeavor. 

I would think that for conformation purposes, if height is part of the standard, then getting the proportions right would necessarily involve keeping your breeding stock at least close to the standard's stated height. I know a lot of rabbit breeds have both a minimum and a maximum size; people pushing the size too far one way or the other usually wind up sacrificing some pretty important features of type and get animals that don't really fit the standard in other ways.

I've heard some people say that dog shows and breed standards have been the ruination of some dog breeds, as people have pushed the animal's form way beyond what can possibly perform whatever the breed's original function might have been. Do you think there's any danger of that in dairy goats?


----------



## babsbag

Bunnylady said:


> Do you think there's any danger of that in dairy goats?



I think that in many ways they have done the breeds a favor by focusing on udders and body structure. However...I don't think that a goat should win it's permanent championship without proving themselves in a milk test, even if it is a one day test.

I don't show, I find it boring. But I have some beautiful animals that are a pain to milk for one reason or another. I also have some goats with udders that look like footballs that milk like a dream. But there needs to be complete package, that should be the goal...IMO


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Bunnylady said:


> That's not quite correct. Some miniature horse registries have two height classes, the A's which are under 34", and the B's which are 34" - 38" , but if the horse is more than 38" tall, you can't register it, nor can its offspring ever be registered.



Thanks! That was 15 years ago for me and I couldn't recall if there was a height restriction on the larger ones. Also, I was too lazy to look it up... We never encountered that problem either though. Ours were either in the AMHA or AMHR. Borderline, often a hoof trim right before the show put the one at AMHA height restrictions.

@babsbag, I like that idea. However, they do have the milk star to make up for the lack. So the star and CH _should_ give you the whole package. One thing I noticed at the shows I have been to is that I like larger teats for milking and the smaller teats seem to win. Seems silly. Watching everyone who won trying like heck to milk out the does with pita teats so they can go back in for best of show...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Carts back in the ditch folks
Didn't have truck Sat so took the car and got what feed I could
My hay/feed guy is closed on Wed and Thur
But he told me he would meet me
But he only has one bag of mixed feed we give goats
He mixes on Friday 
And we bout out
Didn't manage this well 
Could have fed the steers some TSC sweet feed
Now we have to try to transition does before a show 
Did I mention we have milk test on Thursday?


----------



## OneFineAcre

My new unofficial Nigerian Dwarf measuring stick
22.5 on bottom
23.5 on top


----------



## OneFineAcre

Beef
It's what's for dinner


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's some good lookin' steak on da hoof!


----------



## Mini Horses

You need my mini horse measuring stick.....


----------



## farmerjan

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 34931 Beef
> It's what's for dinner
> 
> View attachment 34924


They have really put on weight and look good.  Ought to get a good kill on them and good marbling in the meat.


----------



## babsbag

There are days that the cart just won't budge. It can get mighty muddy in that ditch at times too but hoping that right now at least your ditch is dry. 

My girls DEMAND their feed on the milk stand and I have scrimped a few times to get by until I can get to the feed store again...it isn't a pretty sight. 

@dejavoodoo114  Yes, there are milk stars but I have seen many a champion that has never been on test or done an LA. Personally I would rather do just LA and milk test and forget prancing around in a ring. I personally don't care if my goat is the best FOR THE DAY or if yours is; it all depends on who the judge is for that ring. When I am milking by hand the big teats win by far but I use the machine it makes no difference but since most goats are going to be hand milked teat size should matter. I have one that has nice big teats but they fill slowly and I have to actually change the speed on the pulsator to milk her correctly. By hand she takes FOREVER to milk as I have to wait between each squeeze; weirdest thing ever. We will see what her daughter does for me next year.


----------



## LocoYokel

Hi OFA, just got finished reading your journal tonite... yes, ALL of it!  Took me a few days, or was that weeks?   Springtime is busytime!  I really want to thank you for the American Airlines comments for shipping live animals.  I have been worried about that as there is a rather poor selection of purebred stock (goats, sheep, rabbits) in my area.  That is just for starters, the information and education I have gotten here from you and your posters is incredible!  
Thank You


----------



## OneFineAcre

LocoYokel said:


> Hi OFA, just got finished reading your journal tonite... yes, ALL of it!  Took me a few days, or was that weeks?   Springtime is busytime!  I really want to thank you for the American Airlines comments for shipping live animals.  I have been worried about that as there is a rather poor selection of purebred stock (goats, sheep, rabbits) in my area.  That is just for starters, the information and education I have gotten here from you and your posters is incredible!
> Thank You



Your welcome.


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Thanks! That was 15 years ago for me and I couldn't recall if there was a height restriction on the larger ones. Also, I was too lazy to look it up... We never encountered that problem either though. Ours were either in the AMHA or AMHR. Borderline, often a hoof trim right before the show put the one at AMHA height restrictions.
> 
> @babsbag, I like that idea. However, they do have the milk star to make up for the lack. So the star and CH _should_ give you the whole package. One thing I noticed at the shows I have been to is that I like larger teats for milking and the smaller teats seem to win. Seems silly. Watching everyone who won trying like heck to milk out the does with pita teats so they can go back in for best of show...



I have not seen a tendency for smaller teats to win.  With a 100 point score card the udder is 35 points and he teats are only part of that (I think 8 points but don't hold me too it)
So, naturally sometimes a doe with smaller teats is going to win, but like I said I have not seen that to be a tendency.

This girl here was a big winner at  the NC State Fair, was Grand Champion in the Youth and Open Shows.
She hand milks like a dream.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those steers look to be filling out nicely. The one we processed in February was/is some of the best beef I ever tasted.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I have not seen a tendency for smaller teats to win.  With a 100 point score card the udder is 35 points and he teats are only part of that (I think 8 points but don't hold me too it)
> So, naturally sometimes a doe with smaller teats is going to win, but like I said I have not seen that to be a tendency.
> 
> This girl here was a big winner at  the NC State Fair, was Grand Champion in the Youth and Open Shows.
> She hand milks like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 34950


Is that Clarabelle?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Is that Clarabelle?


----------



## farmerjan

In the cattle world, there is actually some data on the bulls as to the daughters teat placement and all.  They bred for smaller teats for years as the old "hand milking" size teat was a problem for some of the milking machine claws.  Now there are cows with such small teats that the machine won't stay on and they are nearly impossible to milk by hand with a thumb and forefinger. I understand that they don't want a huge teat but it went so far the other way that I actually hear some farmers wishing that the teats weren't so small.  And they wanted them closer together, a little different problem than goats because there were some that stuck out sideways.  That was as much from the poor center ligament support as anything.  Now there are cows on almost every dairy that the teats are so close together and point "in" that they have trouble getting the teat cups to fit to stay on and they squeak because they don't have enough room to hang properly.

Talking about the size of the goats and the standards they should be.  In the 50's the angus and herefords were bred so short that their backs wouldn't come up to many guys belt buckles.  Then in the 80's & 90's  the angus were bred so tall that they were as tall as Chianina's.  I had all I could do to breed some of them A I  and I'm about 5'7".  The same thing happened with holsteins, they got so big and tall because the thinking at the time was the bigger animal had more depth and girth and feed capacity so they could produce more milk.  But it got to extreme because it took so much more to just keep up her body that she actually wasn't  an efficient producer.  More input than output.  The angus and holsteins have both gotten back down to a more sensible size although there are still alot of breeders that like the big animal.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Interesting conversation.
@farmerjan I've seen cows with teats smaller than my goats teats… always thought it was weird. 

@babsbag
The breeder one of our lamanchas came from has a few does with very small teats, smaller than some of my nigies! Both the dam of our doe, and her two daughters (including the one we own) have smaller teats. But the dam appraised at a 92 EEEE last year, earned her * and SG at a young age. Her daughter (our does littermate sister) LA'ed at an 88 as a FF (highest score possible for FF is 89) and earned her SG and star all in her FF. Even with those small teats- didn't effect milking or LA.
On the ADGA scorecard, teats are only 4 points, or 2 points each, for the 35 points on the udder.

I try to improve the teats. I can't stand east-west teats and don't like micro mini teats! I am very fortunate in the since that all our Nigerians have great teats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> It can get mighty muddy in that ditch at times too but hoping that right now at least your ditch is dry.


No ditch is dry in NC


----------



## Green Acres Farm

ADGA added teat length onto the LA scorecard this year.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I think some of the easy-to-milk thing has to do with orfice size.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Green Acres Farm said:


> I think some of the easy-to-milk thing has to do with orfice size.


It does. 
That's why I can still milk the small teat doe extremely fast. A goat with huge teats and small orifices is worse than a goat with small teats and good orifices.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Was going through my pics and found a few good ones.
> 
> View attachment 23463
> 
> View attachment 23464
> 
> View attachment 23465
> 
> View attachment 23466
> 
> View attachment 23467
> 
> View attachment 23468
> 
> Zamia Udder
> View attachment 23469
> 
> Clara Belle Udder
> 
> View attachment 23470


@Green Acres Farm 
I pulled this up so you can see how square Zamias feet are set like @Bayleaf Meadows buckling is


----------



## OneFineAcre

So took the new measuring stick
Out to the field
Not a hard level
Surface but looks like the buck
May be ok on height
Close
Got to trim them hooves good


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> @Green Acres Farm
> I pulled this up so you can see how square Zamias feet are set like @Bayleaf Meadows buckling is




That's awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That's awesome!


She is a really special goat


----------



## OneFineAcre

On my 5 day weekend from work to do more work LOL
Maurine has it worse than me she is a real glutton for punishment 
Got milk test tomorrow
So she does our AM test at nine
She is one of the supervisors of our clubs one day test we do with our show
So she has to be in Rocky Mount which is 45 minutes away at 7 pm to supervise the milk out and check tattoos 
Then do our PM test t 9pm
Then she has to be back in RM at 7am for first test 
I have to clean her dad's livestock trailer tomorrow 

Start packing
Meet people delivering the camper in RM 10 am Friday 
Get feed at 12
Load animals 
Take to RM 
Not sure why we do this


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> Not sure why we do this


Well, you must get some satisfaction from it! Though clearly cramming everything into your schedule is wearing o you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Well, you must get some satisfaction from it! Though clearly cramming everything into your schedule is wearing o you.


@Bruce 
It really is 
Maurine has a habit of not saying "no"
I have a habit of not saying "no" to Maurine


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bruce 
I do get satisfaction from it
You know I bought the camper and then sold the camper
We are renting one this weekend and they are going to bring it and set it up and then pick it up
That does make it easier 
I do have a good time at the show 
And I do like my girls to be Happy


----------



## Latestarter

Well, when you consider the status of your "brand" I'd have to say that most if not all of the "work" involved has definitely paid dividends. and as you say, there are enjoyable times amongst all that work. I hope you have a great show. and maybe even a chance to relax just a little.


----------



## Baymule

I had to smile when I read "not sure why we do this"
Then I broke into a wide grin when I read;

Maurine has a habit of not saying "no"
I have a habit of not saying "no" to Maurine

and then this;

And I do like my girls to be Happy


I believe that is called love.


----------



## OneFineAcre

A shout out to some BYH friends for helping to ease the cart out of the ditch today
@Goat Whisperer 
And @Southern by choice  husband a DD Little Bit really helped us today
Configure our pens, loaned us a couple of tarps and unload goats 
Thanks


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Don't forget lots of pics from the show! And maybe some explanations for new to showing goat people...


----------



## Southern by choice

Dh said you all took 36 goats!  
D&T took 31or 32! 

DH said OFA took more goats than I think we own.... I asked him"Do you know how many goats we own?" He said he didn't need to know and could do without knowing! 

It sounds like it will be so much fun. Sorry I am missing it. 
I know GW and Little Bit will help if you need it. We didn't take but a few.

Hoping someone updates with pics and stuff. HINT HINT


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Dh said you all took 36 goats!
> D&T took 31or 32!
> 
> DH said OFA took more goats than I think we own.... I asked him"Do you know how many goats we own?" He said he didn't need to know and could do without knowing!
> 
> It sounds like it will be so much fun. Sorry I am missing it.
> I know GW and Little Bit will help if you need it. We didn't take but a few.
> 
> Hoping someone updates with pics and stuff. HINT HINT



We have a lot of babies we aren't showing
We had to bring them to feed them
And maybe make a sale or 2


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
Tell your DH to quit exaggerating 
We only have 35 goats
I counted twice 
17 kids we aren't showing that just came along for the ride


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> DH said OFA took more goats than I think we own.... I asked him"Do you know how many goats we own?" He said he didn't need to know and could do without knowing!



 I KNOW how many goats you own and I can just see your DH trying not to know. And he is probably right, better that he doesn't.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> In the cattle world, there is actually some data on the bulls as to the daughters teat placement and all.  They bred for smaller teats for years as the old "hand milking" size teat was a problem for some of the milking machine claws.  Now there are cows with such small teats that the machine won't stay on and they are nearly impossible to milk by hand with a thumb and forefinger. I understand that they don't want a huge teat but it went so far the other way that I actually hear some farmers wishing that the teats weren't so small.  And they wanted them closer together, a little different problem than goats because there were some that stuck out sideways.  That was as much from the poor center ligament support as anything.  Now there are cows on almost every dairy that the teats are so close together and point "in" that they have trouble getting the teat cups to fit to stay on and they squeak because they don't have enough room to hang properly.
> 
> Talking about the size of the goats and the standards they should be.  In the 50's the angus and herefords were bred so short that their backs wouldn't come up to many guys belt buckles.  Then in the 80's & 90's  the angus were bred so tall that they were as tall as Chianina's.  I had all I could do to breed some of them A I  and I'm about 5'7".  The same thing happened with holsteins, they got so big and tall because the thinking at the time was the bigger animal had more depth and girth and feed capacity so they could produce more milk.  But it got to extreme because it took so much more to just keep up her body that she actually wasn't  an efficient producer.  More input than output.  The angus and holsteins have both gotten back down to a more sensible size although there are still alot of breeders that like the big animal.


Not to mention the penchant for lighter/small calf trait selection has in some breeds, begun to cause breeding age heifers to be so small they are having problems calving. We always seem to take things too far...
Single trait selection is always a bad thing to focus on.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> Not to mention the penchant for lighter/small calf trait selection has in some breeds, begun to cause breeding age heifers to be so small they are having problems calving. We always seem to take things too far...
> Single trait selection is always a bad thing to focus on.


When Nigerian Dwarfs were recognized as a dairy goat many of the breeders focused on huge udders
And there are lines out there that look like Pygmy goats with huge udders
We built our herd first on feet, legs, general appearance with a huge emphasis on dairy strength
And now our udders are coming along quite nicely
And I have to admit we have been very successful


----------



## babsbag

A goat is no good if they can't stand. I have a few (too many) with horrible feet, legs aren't too bad, but oh those feet.  Thankfully all of my bucks have great feet and legs and can contribute that to gene pool.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> A goat is no good if they can't stand. I have a few (too many) with horrible feet, legs aren't too bad, but oh those feet.  Thankfully all of my bucks have great feet and legs and can contribute that to gene pool.


How much a doe produces in 12 hours is important 
How much she produces in a year is more important 
How much she produces in 10 years is the most
Important


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

We are doing pretty well
Taffy was GC in Ring 1 and RGC in Rimg 2
Clarabelle was Best of Breed in 1 and 2
Marigold was Jr GC in Ring 1 
Black Eyed Susan was Jr RGC in Ring 2

3 rings of Bucks tonight and then another ring of does tomorrow


----------



## babsbag




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

And the medal count continues to grow. Before long you'll be one of the most recognized names of the breed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the bucks
Had quite the shock
Rocky our 7 year old buck who we haven't shown a few years because he was so difficult was a perfect gentleman and was GC and BOB in Ring 2
Big Brown was RGC in Ring 1
Valiant was RGC in Ring 3
And a funny thing happened 
Had Buddy in the truck with me and was driving in the grounds
Saw a spot I wasn't to sure of because of the rain and got out of the truck to check the ground and buddy locked the door some how 
Fortunately the AC was on
Had to get Maurine's dad bring extra key


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> And the medal count continues to grow. Before long you'll be one of the most recognized names of the breed.


I appreciate that 
But we are a long ways from that
But we have a plan


----------



## TAH

Congratulations!


----------



## babsbag

Nice job, the bucks rocked and you have every reason to be proud.


----------



## Baymule

Watch out. I think your goats have a plan to steal the truck!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 35224


You have to stop getting so many ribbons! No-one can see your sign!


----------



## CntryBoy777

What an Accomplishment!!....
Way to GO!!  The rewards of a lot of hard work and the confirmation of a "Vision".


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## animalmom

You're going to need a bigger sign to display all your ribbons!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> You have to stop getting so many ribbons! No-one can see your sign!


@Bayleaf Meadows 
Thanks for dropping by and helping me uncover the sign you made for me


----------



## OneFineAcre

Taffy was GC in Ring 3
That's her 3rd leg
Clarabelle was BOB


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Latestarter

wow... you are cleaning up this show! Grats all around!


----------



## goatgurl

all right you're just showing out now!!  seriously, a big congratulations to youall.  all that hard work is paying off.  proud for ya!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome job!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's an understatement but that is an impressive display of ribbons.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Final Tally
In the 3rd Ring Taffy was GC Sr Doe and Clarabelle was BOB 
The final bonus was the last ring of Jr Does and Black Eyed Susan was GC and Eclipse was RGC


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> all right you're just showing out now!!  seriously, a big congratulations to youall.  all that hard work is paying off.  proud for ya!


Yes
Maybe a little
We won more at this show than we ever have
But the last State Fair was probably our best show
More competition
80 + milkers
I need to see how many were in this show
There were a lot of Sr dry yearling and Jr Dry yearlings maybe  30 between the two
Marigold is awesome 
Maurine though Blaxk Eyed Susan was better but after the show we got the judge in Ring 3 to look at both and he said Marigold was
Maurine said she was cow hocked


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job!


----------



## TAH

Well deserved!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Your modesty is becoming OFA! Congratulations, what a great showing of your animals.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats OFA!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Congratulations on how well all your NDs did!



OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine said she was cow hocked



Did you ask the judge about her being cow hocked? Is it just not as important as the rest or what? I was looking at some great show lines with a lot of GCH's and a lot of them were cow hocked. I was confused.


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Congratulations on how well all your NDs did!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ask the judge about her being cow hocked? Is it just not as important as the rest or what? I was looking at some great show lines with a lot of GCH's and a lot of them were cow hocked. I was confused.


She's not cow hocked


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bayleaf Meadows is not only a great sign maker but a great photographer too.
She took this picture of the Champion Challenge in Ring 3 at the show this past weekend.
1st is Clarabelle, 2nd Taffy, 3rd Zamia, and 4th Rosemary.

If you click the picture it enlarges


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## Mike CHS

Very nice.  Is that picture going to become part of your show setup?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Very nice.  Is that picture going to become part of your show setup?


We need to figure something to do with it.
It's a great picture.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Be sure ya mount it with something like a "Broom" as the background.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Been so busy, finally able to drop in and say congratulations!

I am going through all he pics DH uploaded, if there are any that are just really great I'll send them to you!

You guys had a great show! We are all very happy for you.
Exciting about Taffy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Don't you think that's a great pic @Bayleaf Meadows took ?
@Goat Whisperer is showing Taffy in 2nd and your DD Little Bit is showing
Rosie in 4 th
I'm going to find out if she has the full pic with the people


----------



## Southern by choice

I think I have a similar pic if not.


----------



## Southern by choice

Nope- I don't - wouldn't be that quality anyway.


Separate note- from the other thread- do you think one steer would have been better?


edited- I said would and meant wouldn't. LOL


----------



## goatgurl

great pic of the 'mature' girls.  they all look in top condition.  again congratulations on a show well done.  many folks don't realize all the hard work and worry that goes on before you even get to the show much less while you're there..


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Nope- I don't - wouldn't be that quality anyway.
> 
> 
> Separate note- from the other thread- do you think one steer would have been better?
> 
> 
> edited- I said would and meant wouldn't. LOL



I don't know if one steer would have been better or not 
And,  I'm not going to find out either


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Just now getting caught up on ALL of the threads.  Great looking steers and your goats are just unrivaled, stupendous, unparalleled, incomparable, unsurpassed and dare we say transcendent.
In nut shell, CONGRATS!


----------



## OneFineAcre

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Just now getting caught up on ALL of the threads.  Great looking steers and your goats are just unrivaled, stupendous, unparalleled, incomparable, unsurpassed and dare we say transcendent.
> In nut shell, CONGRATS!


That's a lot of adjectives 
Thanks
Clarabelle is a sight to behold 
She's at her peak right now 
I don't think there is a Nigerian in NC better than her at this point in time


----------



## OneFineAcre

New show this weekend
The Sandhills Small Ruminant Association at the Carolina Horse Park in Raeford NC
We are trying to support the group
Brought 4 Milkers
4 Jrs
And 6 bucks
brought more bucks than Had planned
Only one other ND breeder with bucks and she has 5 
Needed the show to be official ( need 10 ) brought an extra just in case
There is barely going to be enough milkers
They didn't sanction a Champion Challenge so we didn't bring our finished champions 
We will see how we do
Oh and I'm by myself Maurine couldn't miss the market tomorrow And Rachel had something too


----------



## Bruce

So you need @Goat Whisperer and "Little Bit" to help!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> So you need @Goat Whisperer and "Little Bit" to help!



They are here


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the show goes well for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we had a great show
There was no Champion Challenge so no Best of Breed Ribbons to compete for and this show only had 2 rings
But it worked out well
OFA Chocolate Kiss (Cocoa) our 6 year old was Grand Champion Sr Doe in both rings
Remember I was there by myself so Cocoa was expertly shown by @Goat Whisperer
She might have won if I had shown her but I promise you GW showed her much better than I would have
She has a talent I guess that's why she is a goat whisperer 

Our 7 year old buck Rocky went GC in Ring 1
Our 3 year old buck Valiant went RGC in Ring 2
Buck show was interesting
No Bucks entered on Friday
So we talked to another farm and they brought 5 and we brought 6
You need 10 and 2 breeders to be official
It ended up a tie
They had a GC and RGC and we had the same
Now we got our butt whooped in the Jr does but I'll just wait and let the person who gave us the whooping tell you about that


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats


----------



## TAH

Congrats!!! 

Sounds like it was fun!


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll just wait and let the person who gave us the whooping tell you about that


Wouldn't be GW I don't suppose 

Congrats on the results! Must be satisfying to see them show well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't be GW I don't suppose
> 
> Congrats on the results! Must be satisfying to see them show well.



I'm going to ADGA website tomorrow to look at upcoming shows in the area
I've got a buck and Doe with 2 legs
I guess I need to factor in my expenses to get GW to come and show them for me


----------



## Southern by choice

We'll go... let us know what you find! 
I think everyone was as excited that Cocoa got 2 legs as you were!


----------



## OneFineAcre

GW really helped me this weekend
I hadn't mentioned this but she helped me milk out does after the Sr show
She is a first class young woman and I owe her big time
I suspect there will be a goat involved in the payback


----------



## Southern by choice

I cropped this but I love this pic the smile on her face was priceless... I think you have the original pic!

Here is your doe! With 2 legs!


----------



## TAH

Congratulations @OneFineAcre and @Southern by choice and this also goes for @Goat Whisperer and "little bits"!!! 

You guys deserve all this big time! 

When you clip the goats is there a reason you just leave a puff at the end of the tails?


----------



## Hillaire

congrats!  Seeing your posts on this thread is really making me want to try showing goats down the line... I used to show Holsteins in 4H YEARRSSS ago I think once I get my oberhasli's in condition I will give it a go


----------



## OneFineAcre

I like this picture in the ring.
GW has her set up about perfect.


----------



## OneFineAcre

And this was when Cocoa went back out for Best in Show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

TAH said:


> Congratulations @OneFineAcre and @Southern by choice and this also goes for @Goat Whisperer and "little bits"!!!
> 
> You guys deserve all this big time!
> 
> When you clip the goats is there a reason you just leave a puff at the end of the tails?



That's just how you do the tail.  I think it just looks cute.


----------



## AClark

I need to read this thread from the beginning, I've tried from the middle and I get lost! I didn't know you clip goats. My kids are thinking about showing our Nubians but I have no idea where to start with that (4H and FFA). I've only ever shown rabbits and horses, they definitely need a mentor. 
It's just so different. If they could handle the horses, I'd have them show them, I know how to clip those for a show, lol.

How did you get started in showing the goats?


----------



## OneFineAcre

AClark said:


> I need to read this thread from the beginning, I've tried from the middle and I get lost! I didn't know you clip goats. My kids are thinking about showing our Nubians but I have no idea where to start with that (4H and FFA). I've only ever shown rabbits and horses, they definitely need a mentor.
> It's just so different. If they could handle the horses, I'd have them show them, I know how to clip those for a show, lol.
> 
> How did you get started in showing the goats?



How we got started.
We took our first 2 Jr. Does that we owned to the North Carolina State Fair.
We knew nothing about showing them, we just winged it.  Went with no expectations except to have fun.
Rachel was 6 years old and showed them in the youth show.  And Maurine and I showed them in the open show.
Katie was GC Jr doe in the youth show and we were like "WHAT ??" This is easy
Then Katie finished dead last and Ginger next to last in the open show out of about 20 animals.
Then we joined the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association and just started showing with them.  Just learned as we went along.
Still learning.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Getting all caught up! I am so happy for you guys & Cocoa! She was shining bright for sure  Glad I was able to lend a hand and help out- that's what goat people do  
I didn't get to talk with Maurine but I hope she was as excited as you were! 

Definitely let me know if you find another show.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure Glad it was a Win-Win situation and things turned out so Well....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We'll go... let us know what you find!
> I think everyone was as excited that Cocoa got 2 legs as you were!



I talked to GW about this
We may put on our own show for just Nigerians in early September 
I'll let you know


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we are getting our new Togg does in a few weeks
They are on  milk test so we are waiting until after their next test
We are keeping them on test


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's exciting, hope they do well on the milk test!


----------



## Baymule

No pictures yet? You and family are doing so fantastic with your goats. All your hard work shows--and so does the fun! Can't wait to see the new Toggs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't have any pictures of the ones we are getting.
But, their mama's are on the breeders website.
They are on the home page.

http://www.kbarctoggenburgs.com/

Freday is the 2 year old we are getting. Her dam is Tristen

Climate Control is the 5 year old.  Her dam is Cavalier's Yesterday


----------



## Hillaire

beautiful goats.... I was on the fence on either Oberhasli or Toggenburgs and decided on Oberhasli just because a really reputable breeder had a doeling and buckling (wether) for sale in my area but in the future will be getting togs.  I mean come on they are gorgeous


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats! Gorgeous parents!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are some gorgeous animals.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Are you going to have them LA'd or will C do that before the does leave?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Are you going to have them LA'd or will C do that before the does leave?


I don't know
Good question


----------



## goatgurl

it's official,  you are totally out of your mind ya know!  adding another breed just when you are doing so well with the nigies.  now we know why you won't be raising more steers, that's the pasture where the toggs are going to go.  ok, now seriously the dam and relatives look marvelous. I can't wait to see the girls themselves.  and congratulations on another good showing.  your ladies look awesome.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Are you going to have them LA'd or will C do that before the does leave?



Still don't know the answer but found out that Climate Control appraised 90 VEEE last year and 90 VVEE the year before.

Freday has not been appraised, she is a FF.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some awesome does!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Those are some awesome does!


Cavaliers Yesterday is deceased
But Tristen freshened this year at 13 years old 
He got another doe from
Her


----------



## Baymule

13 years old?? WOW! Now that's a bloodline to keep! It also speaks volumes on her care too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Still don't know the answer but found out that Climate Control appraised 90 VEEE last year and 90 VVEE the year before.
> 
> Freday has not been appraised, she is a FF.




I really like the longevity that these Toggs seem to have! The folks we got Olaf from has a 16 year old togg, she is a sweet little goat! Our vet has some Toggs too, she's had a 16 y/o Togg kid a few years back. That same doe is still alive, I saw her a few weeks ago. Crazy that the doe is almost 18 years old! 

I already saw the one doe you are going to get, excited to see Freday!


----------



## babsbag

Don't get me wrong OFA on this, I am sure they are beautiful goats. But I must ask @Goat Whisperer "is there ever a goat that you aren't excited to see?"


----------



## OneFineAcre

So on another subject 
Saved a young bunny tonight from
Callie who is a rodent killing machine
Saw her run and catch something and then hover over it on the ground
Then went over and saw it was a young rabbit 
Tried to get it but she grabbed it and went under the deck
I was about to cry
But finally she let it loose and o got it from her
Wasn't hurt 
I hate that about cats


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> Don't get me wrong OFA on this, I am sure they are beautiful goats. But I must ask @Goat Whisperer "is there ever a goat that you aren't excited to see?"


The horned Kiko meat buckling in the back field. I'm ready to butcher him myself almost everytime I see him. He is a constant  escape goats and gets stuck in the fencing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I really like the longevity that these Toggs seem to have! The folks we got Olaf from has a 16 year old togg, she is a sweet little goat! Our vet has some Toggs too, she's had a 16 y/o Togg kid a few years back. That same doe is still alive, I saw her a few weeks ago. Crazy that the doe is almost 18 years old!
> 
> I already saw the one doe you are going to get, excited to see Freday!


You saw Freday 
You haven't seen Climate Comtrol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Aww glad you were able to get the rabbit.

Our guys get them every now and then too.
We have found several nests with newborn kits. It's pretty neat.
But they've learned to avoid the dogs.

ETA I can't keep it straight LOL
Okay I'm excited to see both 
How's that?


----------



## babsbag

Glad that the bunny was saved. I haven't seen my cat with any of those but she sure brings the lizards and moles to the door. It is so funny that she wants to bring them in the house and show them off, but they usually aren't dead. She sneaked one in here one day before I was wise to her crying at the door trick and I just told her "I hope you can control your food" and I let her in to hunt for the now lose in my house lizard. Good thing I'm not the squeamish type but I figured that with 4 cats in the house there wasn't much chance of it ending up in my bed. 

So are these Toggs on loan to you for Rachel to show or are they a permanent part of your farm? Please tell me now that I do NOT need a buckling and that you will NOT under any circumstances sell one to me. Or better yet tell me that there will be no Togg kids available, ever, and that all kids will go back to your friend or you will keep them. Please and Thank you.   Save me from my myself.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Glad that the bunny was saved. I haven't seen my cat with any of those but she sure brings the lizards and moles to the door. It is so funny that she wants to bring them in the house and show them off, but they usually aren't dead. She sneaked one in here one day before I was wise to her crying at the door trick and I just told her "I hope you can control your food" and I let her in to hunt for the now lose in my house lizard. Good thing I'm not the squeamish type but I figured that with 4 cats in the house there wasn't much chance of it ending up in my bed.
> 
> So are these Toggs on loan to you for Rachel to show or are they a permanent part of your farm? Please tell me now that I do NOT need a buckling and that you will NOT under any circumstances sell one to me. Or better yet tell me that there will be no Togg kids available, ever, and that all kids will go back to your friend or you will keep them. Please and Thank you.   Save me from my myself.




They are going to be permanent.  He is going to breed them for us so we don't have to get a buck.
I promise to never offer you one.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> They are going to be permanent.  He is going to breed them for us so we don't have to get a buck.
> I promise to never offer you one.



WHEW!!! Glad that is settled.  But now I am "excited" (to quote @Goat Whisperer) to see those little Togg kids next year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will probably at some point breed some experimentals (recorded grades)  Probably cross with Alpines.  There are some really good Alpine's around here.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> We will probably at some point breed some experimentals (recorded grades)  Probably cross with Alpines.  There are some really good Alpine's around here.


What about mini's?  Any thoughts on Nigerian/Toggs?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> What about mini's?  Any thoughts on Nigerian/Toggs?



Nope
No interest in that at all.


----------



## babsbag

I have two adorable mini Toggs with blue eyes. They are certainly cute but can't show them.


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> We will probably at some point breed some experimentals (recorded grades)  Probably cross with Alpines.  There are some really good Alpine's around here.



My first three goats were Togg/Alpine crosses, big goats that can milk to beat the band.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You heard it here first
Marigold is a keeper
She looks like Zamia her aunt


----------



## goatgurl

so what kind of a tease is that??  you make sure we heard it but why oh why can't you show us?  isn't there a rule or something about pictures?


----------



## Baymule

I like the name Marigold--that's what I named my tractor!


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> so what kind of a tease is that??  you make sure we heard it but why oh why can't you show us?  isn't there a rule or something about pictures?


I'm going to give you more when I can
It's just uncanny to me the resemblance that Marigold has to Zamia
Same  color
Same white belt
They are related but not that close on both sides of Marigolds pedigree
I'm just telling you she is a winner

ETA
You can have a line and it doesn't always work out 
But sometimes it does
Sometimes there is something there really great and it shows up
I just look at them in the field
Or sometimes side by side from behind when both of their heads are in the hay bag and I just see something there


----------



## Southern by choice

I think sometimes you can have a gorgeous goat but then that same goat can go through an ugly duckling phase when young (year-2) and then it is beautiful again with a little maturity. 
I think that is why some goats do better with maturity and end up finished as an older goat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Smaller Steer


----------



## OneFineAcre

Larger Steer


----------



## OneFineAcre

Larger Steer


----------



## OneFineAcre

Steers Face


----------



## OneFineAcre

Their appointment at the slaughterhouse is July 6th
That isn't changing we had to make the appointment 3 months in advance
So it doesn't matter what they weigh
But I went to a 4 H show and sale and saw 1100 lb 1200 lb and 1300 lb steers
I would estimate the smaller Steer is around 1000 lb and the bigger one 1200 lbs
Either way I'm eating steak at the end of July


----------



## luvmypets

OneFineAcre said:


> Their appointment at the slaughterhouse is July 6th
> That isn't changing we had to make the appointment 3 months in advance
> So it doesn't matter what they weigh
> But I went to a 4 H show and sale and saw 1100 lb 1200 lb and 1300 lb steers
> I would estimate the smaller Steer is around 1000 lb and the bigger one 1200 lbs
> Either way I'm eating steak at the end of July


Hope you're sharing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Guess which one is ours and which is the in laws?


----------



## Baymule

I hope you are getting the big one! but either way, it's all good. If we can't have a bite of delicious grilled steak, you can at least post pictures!


----------



## Bruce

Isn't  bad for the keyboard??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I hope you are getting the big one! but either way, it's all good. If we can't have a bite of delicious grilled steak, you can at least post pictures!



I'm definitely getting the big one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'll get a good picture of Marigold when I can.
But, I think there may be some explanation as to why they seem so similar. (Marigold and Zamia)
They are more closely related than I though.
Cowboy and Cowgirl were twin brother and sister.
Tsuga is a son of Cowgirl.  So, Cowboy is his uncle.
Rocky is a son of Cowboy.  If you look Rocky was closely line bred.










The blank spots in the pedigree is because those animals were AGS registered.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Looking at Zamia's pedigree  I think that's a strategy for line breeding a great buck
Tsuga is the sires sire
On the other side he is the dams dams sire 
But how do you know you are line breeding the right buck ?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OFA, do you know what the PTI and ETA are? How to understand the numbers?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> OFA, do you know what the PTI and ETA are? How to understand the numbers?


No idea
Better ask the brains of the operation


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know you asked OFA but 

Predicted Transmitting Abilities is PTA
and Estimated Transmitting Ability is ETA
PTI is production type index. 
Info on it can be found here-
adga.org/performance-programs/genetic-evaluations/


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 15635Rosie's big buckling


Just saw this pic! Baby Isaac!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know you asked OFA but
> 
> It is Predicted Transmitting Abilities and Estimated Transmitting Ability.
> Info on it can be found here-
> adga.org/performance-programs/genetic-evaluations/


Or ask the satellite brains of the operation
Cause I don't know


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

It's Milk Test 
So you know what that means 
Thank you Taco Bell


----------



## greybeard

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> OFA, do you know what the PTI and ETA are? How to understand the numbers?


http://adgagenetics.org/dairygoatgenetics2013.pdf


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

greybeard said:


> http://adgagenetics.org/dairygoatgenetics2013.pdf


Thanks, @greybeard , @Goat Whisperer .  I've looked through the info and feel like I'm studying quantum physics or something.  Not enough real experience for me to interpret the numbers, give them any weight.  It almost looks like every Nigerian goat breeding ends up worse than the parents. Or not, I don't know.  Sorry to hijack your post, OFA- is there a thread that discusses this?  Maybe with examples? Good luck on the milk test- you had nice weather for it!


----------



## greybeard

Well, I'm not in goats at all but from what I gleaned looking thru it, seems to be very much like cattle EPDs (expected progeny differences).
It's completely dependent on breeders submitting realist #s in regards to how the offspring performs across all the spectrum. You hardly ever ever get all the desirable traits you're looking for--it's most often a tradeoff, and at some point, you have to introduce new genetics to get back where you want to be.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's why you don't just do milk test and linear appraisal one year.
It takes years and generations to see how your breeding is working out.

It's also dependent upon the people that you sell young stock too, participating in performance programs like DHIR and Linear Appraisal.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> That's why you don't just do milk test and linear appraisal one year.
> It takes years and generations to see how your breeding is working out.
> 
> It's also dependent upon the people that you sell young stock too, participating in performance programs like DHIR and Linear Appraisal.


With the programs it is easier to keep track and it is recorded and of course LA for us will have to be next year. Not enough does in milk for us this year.
But you are right- either keeping track of animals sold and seeing what is and isn't improved or seeing a distinct trait is helpful.
Isaac was  given Lucy and Ruthie this year and now Carolina Girl and Clover so we should get to see if there is something distinct and then over time we will see more.
So far Lil Joe brings in incredible rear width... it is on every doe/buck he has produced regardless of the dam. Now the wait is on to see those udders.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Angel at her typical 4th of July spot
I swear one person is trying to spook our animals

They are setting a couple off every 15 minutes after everyone settles down
The goats get conditioned to it pretty quick and it doesn't bother them too much 
The ones who have been to the State Fair have sure heard a lot worse

Dogs are having a hard time
This one is the worse


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow
Somebody went to SC 
A very popular local
conservative radio host is going to get an email me on Monday about how exercising your right to detonate illegal fireworks should not infringe on my rights to raise my livestock in peace


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have a new enemy
His name is Bill LuMaye
WPTF radio station in Raleigh
Maurine rode by and the fireworks were at his house
He must have had a permit it was serious maybe not State Fair but better than your average county Fair
Please send him an email or post on FB what a butt hole he is
I put a couple of messages in the radio station page but I'm sure they will delete them
You can't imagine the panic we have been dealing with here
He goes on the radio preaches about rights 
But clearly he has no respect for the rights of others


----------



## Southern by choice

I love that you will bring her in!

I love fireworks but I hate it when people bring firecrackers and junk fireworks and light them of days and days... grrr

The dogs and goats don't care but I do.  Not much problem where we are but I remember years ago when we lived in a neighborhood environment ( everyone had an acre or more) sitting back thinking these idiots are going to set the fields on fire!

Far too many knuckleheads that cause so many issues.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I love that you will bring her in!
> 
> I love fireworks but I hate it when people bring firecrackers and junk fireworks and light them of days and days... grrr
> 
> The dogs and goats don't care but I do.  Not much problem where we are but I remember years ago when we lived in a neighborhood environment ( everyone had an acre or more) sitting back thinking these idiots are going to set the fields on fire!
> 
> Far too many knuckleheads that cause so many issues.


It got much worse
I'm afraid my dogs are ruined


----------



## greybeard

My animals don't get frightened of fireworks, but then the dogs also sit by my chair when we're target shooting or skeet shooting. Cows..nothing bothers them. Fireworks started here last Thursday. They will continue until July 5. 
It's no worse here than hunting season, which lasts for weeks and weeks.



> He must have had a permit


Rights versus courtesy are 2 different issues. If the fireworks are legal in his area, then he is within his rights to use them..sayeth the law. The old adage of "your (his) rights end where my rights begin" always works in both directions.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no...   I hope they come out of it.  Is there anything you can do to cover up the sound....bring them in and play loud music or earmuffs or .. I dunno.  I've never had to deal with this.


----------



## Southern by choice

texting you

BTW we shared post and I did comment!


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> My animals don't get frightened of fireworks, but then the dogs also sit by my chair when we're target shooting or skeet shooting. Cows..nothing bothers them. Fireworks started here last Thursday. They will continue until July 5.
> It's no worse here than hunting season, which lasts for weeks and weeks.
> 
> 
> Rights versus courtesy are 2 different issues. If the fireworks are legal in his area, then he is within his rights to use them..sayeth the law. The old adage of "your (his) rights end where my rights begin" always works in both directions.


The fireworks were not legal unless he had a special permit
Which I'm sure he had
But social media is a 2 way street 
He can post his mug on it and I can say what a d-ouch-bag he is


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> The fireworks were not legal unless he had a special permit


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> My animals don't get frightened of fireworks, but then the dogs also sit by my chair when we're target shooting or skeet shooting. Cows..nothing bothers them. Fireworks started here last Thursday. They will continue until July 5.
> It's no worse here than hunting season, which lasts for weeks and weeks.
> 
> 
> Rights versus courtesy are 2 different issues. If the fireworks are legal in his area, then he is within his rights to use them..sayeth the law. The old adage of "your (his) rights end where my rights begin" always works in both directions.


And if you want to defend him that's your right


----------



## Southern by choice

We are seeing lots of posts from all over with goats and dogs being frantic. 

There is so much shootin' around here it doesn't seem to have much effect but I know after this week there will be so many pleas locally for lost dogs that run away with the firework issues.
I see all over FB this week to please remind people that in neighborhoods there are dogs that really stress. 

I can see the 4th but it won't be just the 4th it will be 4 days of this everywhere.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thankfully we are lucky in that aspect 
I hear them going off in the distance but not bad, none of the animals mind. 
All our animals are used to gunshots, you hear them everyday (country- not crime  )

I think living on a highway might help. Loud noises don't faze them. 

But it is very hard on many, and I do wish people would be considerate or at least give a heads up to give enough time for any meds or other precautions to be given or put in place. 

OFA isn't the only one dealing with this either.


----------



## OneFineAcre

My dogs can handle a gun shot
They can't handle a full on commercial fireworks display 
And  he had to have had a permit for what he put on
So I'm sure he was legal
He was legally an ass hole


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> My dogs can handle a gun shot
> They can't handle a full on commercial fireworks display
> And  he had to have had a permit for what he put on
> So I'm sure he was legal
> He was legally an ass hole


Which it is my right to make it as uncomfortable for him as possible


----------



## Southern by choice

And these people are your neighbors... wow. That stinks!


----------



## Southern by choice

That is pretty bad with that level-


----------



## greybeard

Goat Whisperer said:


> But it is very hard on many, and I do wish people would be considerate or at least give a heads up to give enough time for any meds or other precautions to be given or put in place.


People should be told when the week of July 4th is imminent?
It's not like this is something new..this particular celebration has been going on now for a couple centuries now..
John Adams in 1776 to his wife Abigail:
_The second day of July, 1776, will be the most memorable epoch in the history of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated by succeeding generations as the great anniversary festival. It ought to be commemorated as the day of deliverance, by solemn acts of devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more._
(Independence was voted on July 2 by a closed session of congress, but not signed off on and declared publicly until July 4 1776)


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> People should be told when the week of July 4th is imminent?
> It's not like this is something new..this particular celebration has been going on now for a couple centuries now..
> John Adams in 1776 to his wife Abigail:
> _The second day of July, 1776, will be the most memorable epoch in the history of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated by succeeding generations as the great anniversary festival. It ought to be commemorated as the day of deliverance, by solemn acts of devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more._
> (Independence was voted on July 2 by a closed session of congress, but not signed off on and declared publicly until July 4 1776)





greybeard said:


> People should be told when the week of July 4th is imminent?
> It's not like this is something new..this particular celebration has been going on now for a couple centuries now..
> John Adams in 1776 to his wife Abigail:
> _The second day of July, 1776, will be the most memorable epoch in the history of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated by succeeding generations as the great anniversary festival. It ought to be commemorated as the day of deliverance, by solemn acts of devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more._
> (Independence was voted on July 2 by a closed session of congress, but not signed off on and declared publicly until July 4 1776)



Thank you for the history lesson
I'm assuming you have a point to make but gosh it's shooting right over my head


----------



## Southern by choice

greybeard said:


> People should be told when the week of July 4th is imminent?
> It's not like this is something new..this particular celebration has been going on now for a couple centuries now..
> John Adams in 1776 to his wife Abigail:
> _The second day of July, 1776, will be the most memorable epoch in the history of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated by succeeding generations as the great anniversary festival. It ought to be commemorated as the day of deliverance, by solemn acts of devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more._
> (Independence was voted on July 2 by a closed session of congress, but not signed off on and declared publicly until July 4 1776)



No crap GB- it is July 1st. Not 4th. and if this is going to be a freaking 4 day event it is NEIGHBORLY to give a heads up when it  is 200 yrds from your door.


----------



## greybeard

I've lived in lots of places across the country over the decades. Independence Day celebrations, no matter where I lived, or visited,  have always began earlier than the actual 4th of July.
Same for Christmas, and every other holiday. Christmas music blaring on the weekend after Thanksgiving, and carolers visiting on the week before the 25th of December.  

As much as it often pains me, I've never been much on asking someone else to change their routine to solve one of 'MY' problems. Not that it hasn't become _norm de rigueur _ in this country over the last couple of decades, in any number of social/political formulations and mediums, but I prefer to let people celebrate freedom and liberty as it has always been done..however they wish to.
I just see it as one of those unalienable rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> No crap GB- it is July 1st. Not 4th. and if this is going to be a freaking 4 day event it is NEIGHBORLY to give a heads up when it  is 200 yrds from your door.


As I said, there's a difference between courtesy and rights. 


Personally, (and this is just a personal opinion) even if I lived right in town, and my neighbors were crowded up right next to and all around me (I have lived that way in the past) I would prefer it to be a congressionally mandated full 7 days of celebration. 

I've been on the internet since 2001, and on lots of different boards serving several different issues and interests. This, is the first one I've ever heard this particular type of complaint voiced, but admittedly, it's the only hobby farm board I frequent.


----------



## Bruce

OFA, I suggest you talk to whoever is responsible for doling out fireworks permits and complain. Won't stop what has already happened but perhaps you (and other neighbors if they are of like mind) can keep that permit from being issued again in the future. At the least, if a permit is granted in the future, it could be for a much less "extravagant" show.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yes @greybeard we all know the history
I know you love your cute little "story time" posts but I'm just saying- if you know there are several farms around you _maybe could _give a heads up that you will be lighting off commercial grade fireworks over someone's else's farms
Not saying he shouldn't even do it. Just letting others know.

A while back a "neighbor" lost her husband.
They were doing a service at a church that is walking distance (maybe a mile?) from where we are. Our other neighbor owns 30 acres, some if it borders up against the church. He was out chainsawing trees and splitting wood. Once the service was getting ready to start, he shut everything down.
Did he have to? Nope he was on his land.
He chose to out of courtesy. 

Last year, I was at a big get-together for a 4th of July celebration- about a mile from here. Lots of folks were out shooting.
Someone was shooting their AR and several older ladies started yapping and were angry that someone would be shooting. I looked right at them and said told them someday is a perfect day for it… they weren't pleased

So no, @greybeard I could really care less.
But if this is something new maybe give a neighbor a heads up. It doesn't mean he can't do it. It's not like OFA is out in the middle of nowhere either. There are others around as well.

I know you are on a lot of boards. I
don't have the time for it. Even if I "just" have a "hobby farm".


----------



## Southern by choice

greybeard said:


> Personally, (and this is just a personal opinion) even if I lived right in town, and my neighbors were crowded up right next to and all around me (I have lived that way in the past) I would prefer it to be a congressionally mandated full 7 days of celebration.



Yeah all those that have PTSD I guess would be screwed ...


----------



## Baymule

My husband is a pyromaniac. He adores the big commercial fireworks and loves to blow them to the atmosphere. We even had a DPS officer show up down the dead end dirt trail we lived on at that time, saying it was visible on a major highway miles away. People were parked on the shoulder of the highway, watching. He thought it was cool. We were in rural farm country, nobody cared. 

Now we have neighbors who blow up the world, we don't drop the thousands $$$ we used to, but DH takes his fireworks and joins them. I secure the dogs in their safe place and join the fun. 2 dogs in the house, 1 on the porch, 1 in the back yard. 

Is there any way you can keep the dogs somewhere they feel safe? I deal with this every firework holiday  and know what I have to do. I'm thinking you didn't expect the level of high powered explosions your neighbor did.


----------



## greybeard

That would be one option as a starting point Bruce.
In my neck of the woods, if we have a beef with a 'neighbor', we generally just knock on the neighbor's door, or they knock on ours. 

I live kinda down in a valley, a river bottom, and a few years ago, I started hearing loud music coming from what I thought was on or near the East side of my property, down by the river, on Friday, Sat, and Sunday afternoons and it went on way into the night, sometimes, after midnight. I could also plainly hear someone talking over a microphone and speakers. Everything was in Spanish, and I could even hear it in my house. Thought it might be a group of young people partying down on one of the sandbars at the river, but I noticed it happened on days when the river was in or near flood as well. 
A mystery.
I had noticed some posters in a restaurant we frequent, these:





It's a Mexican style 'rodeo', and from the address on the poster realized it's 2 full miles (as the crow flies) east of my property, across the main highway. Wife and I decided to attend it one weekend, and had a great time, even tho we were probably one of only a handful of Anglos there. 
It's a celebration and re-enactment of how the vaqueros lived and worked the ranches in Mexico. Way different than US style rodeos. A dance ensues afterwards, with food and drink, which explained why the sound goes on so late. We enjoyed that as well and the explanations we got from people explaining what the events were all about. We left there much richer and better informed with a rich understanding regarding the whole thing.
Due to a quirk in the local geography, the sound floats over the tops of the pine trees, drops down a big hill on the east side of the river, and when it reaches the open area of my pastures and home here in the bottom, it bounces off the tall pine national forest and we can hear it plainly.  
Much better than  the stock car races we hear every weekend coming from about 6 miles south. 

Many evenings, I sit on the back porch and listen to that music and think of the cultural differences and the history behind what I know is happening in that arena.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> My husband is a pyromaniac. He adores the big commercial fireworks and loves to blow them to the atmosphere. We even had a DPS officer show up down the dead end dirt trail we lived on at that time, saying it was visible on a major highway miles away. People were parked on the shoulder of the highway, watching. He thought it was cool. We were in rural farm country, nobody cared.
> 
> Now we have neighbors who blow up the world, we don't drop the thousands $$$ we used to, but DH takes his fireworks and joins them. I secure the dogs in their safe place and join the fun. 2 dogs in the house, 1 on the porch, 1 in the back yard.
> 
> Is there any way you can keep the dogs somewhere they feel safe? I deal with this every firework holiday  and know what I have to do. I'm thinking you didn't expect the level of high powered explosions your neighbor did.



I think a lot of people around here are using tanerite and detonating it with rifles for the loud reports.  
Probably cheaper than the big fireworks, certainly as loud or louder than the $60-$80 big mortar tubes sold at the firework stands. 
We've used it a few times over the years, but not too much..I find it too easy and somewhat boring.


----------



## greybeard

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know you are on a lot of boards. I
> don't have the time for it. Even if I "just" have a "hobby farm"


Not meant as a derogatory term, it's simply the irs and most county's designation for a farming endeavor that doesn't generate significant income. I've fallen under that heading in the past and will again in the near future when I move back west & downsize to something more manageable. It never bothered me to be known as or called a hobby farmer and won't when we sell this place. The place I have right now started off as a hobby farm, and just worked it's way into meeting the USDA/IRS/County designation as a working farm.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We expect fireworks on the 4th and the days before
This display was not appropriate for this location
These mortar type ones were literally exploding over our head
It may have been legal and it may have been his right
But it still was not appropriate
And the "sound" from a rodeo 2 miles away is no comparison
But thanks for sharing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> OFA, I suggest you talk to whoever is responsible for doling out fireworks permits and complain. Won't stop what has already happened but perhaps you (and other neighbors if they are of like mind) can keep that permit from being issued again in the future. At the least, if a permit is granted in the future, it could be for a much less "extravagant" show.



I've left him a voicemail 
I do plan on checking into the permitting to make sure he had one first and second see if I can stop it
From happening again


----------



## greybeard

A good start as well. You might send him or the station he's employed at, a text with a link to this thread too.


----------



## Bruce

At the very least, if someone is given a permit for "out of the ordinary backyard fireworks" everyone that lives within a mile in any direction should be informed of the fact. Put the communication burden on the person who gets the permit. At least then you and your dogs can choose to be elsewhere (even if it is highly inconvenient) when the explosions are happening. I've done that when the Blue Angels put on a show mostly over Lake Champlain. They flew REALLY LOW over the house we used to live in which is about 3 miles from where the audience would be sitting. There is a basement under the garage we called the "bomb shelter". Other than a 4' wide opening to the rest of the basement, it is surrounded by 8" concrete walls with the garage above it and a bedroom with attic above the garage. WHEN I was wearing my hearing protectors in the bomb shelter the planes were louder than my circular saw without hearing protection. Painful is an understatement.

I obviously have no idea what the "terrain" is like where they were being set off. I would worry about the "big stuff" shot off in a backyard potentially starting fires, they don't always work as designed and you can't go real far with your garden hose. Around here the big "city run" shows are usually shot out over a lake where if they go off "early" nothing can catch fire. If no large lake is available, they shoot them off over recently mowed fields of many acres. Of course it is entirely possible your "neighbor" had adequate protective buffers.


----------



## goatgurl

.  so sorry your animals had to deal with all the noise.  like @Baymule's DH my sil is a big fan of fireworks and he thinks i'm the biggest girl dog there is because I won't let them have their display in my front pasture.  uummm july in Arkansas, dry grass and weeds, burning my house down nope I don't think so... go somewhere else.  and as someone else said common courtesy would be nice.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of the property for miles around us is pasture and July is prime hay time for all of us so we don't have anyone playing with fireworks.  There are several displays in all of the small towns around us so there is always someplace to go for the sights.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well I'm happy to say that Bill LuMaye, radio host and according to his FB page a "public figure" decided not to terrorize any animals tonight
Probably found a homeless vet in a wheel chair to kick or something
At least that's what I put on his FB page
Hey when you refer to yourself as a "public figure" what do you expect ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

You know we have had enough rain that the fireworks were not an issue in that regard
Unless of course an ember fell on someone's roof
But like someone said I guess he has a right to burn down a neighbors house


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> Not meant as a derogatory term, it's simply the irs and most county's designation for a farming endeavor that doesn't generate significant income. I've fallen under that heading in the past and will again in the near future when I move back west & downsize to something more manageable. It never bothered me to be known as or called a hobby farmer and won't when we sell this place. The place I have right now started off as a hobby farm, and just worked it's way into meeting the USDA/IRS/County designation as a working farm.


One would think a forum called Backyard Herds might have a few hobby farms


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> One would think a forum called Backyard Herds might have a few hobby farms



Yep. More than a few. Probably the greater majority, which is why I referred to BYH as a hobby farm board.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> Well I'm happy to say that Bill LuMaye, radio host and according to his FB page a "public figure" decided not to terrorize any animals tonight
> Probably found a homeless vet in a wheel chair to kick or something
> At least that's what I put on his FB page
> Hey when you refer to yourself as a "public figure" what do you expect ?


Anonymously? (Is that even possible? I don't do FB) He has a much bigger voice than you do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Anonymously? (Is that even possible? I don't do FB) He has a much bigger voice than you do.


No not anonymously


----------



## OneFineAcre

Like I said best $50
I've ever spent at Wally World
Spent another $25 on chemicals and a skimmer net 
Our Redneck hot tub
Rachel loves it
I have to say that after feeding animals in the heat and humidity I love it too


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love it!  Gotta turn them lamps out or you'll be covered with skeeters!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> I love it!  Gotta turn them lamps out or you'll be covered with skeeters!



Yep
But great mood lighting
Need to send Rachel to a friends house


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL!   Yes you do!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Yep
> But great mood lighting
> Need to send Rachel to a friends house



Y'all might get in the new redneck hot tub and make your own fireworks!  try not to scare the dogs......


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Bruce

Gee $50 gets the tub, the gazebo, fan and lights? That IS a good deal!!! 

I'll save you the trouble


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Sorry about your dogs! 

Hope they come around OK once all this over.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I went to back yard chickens and found the pictures of my chicken coop and run when I built it at the old place.
Oh gosh, look at Rachel.





So I ended up eventually just letting the chickens free range and when I got my goats I converted part of the run into a shelter for them. 




And here from left to right are Ginger, Katie, and Minnie.
We still have Ginger and Minnie.
Ginger turned out to be a great goat for $200 on Craigs List.
Katie was 3 months old and Ginger and Minnie 2 months old.
Minnie was tiny she was a quad.  We were actually worried about our big Buff Orpington Rooster Hank hurting them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Slight change of plans
Big Steer kept blocking the small Steer from getting on trailer 
So one is on the way 
Slaughterhouse said they could work  2nd one in next week or the following


----------



## luvmypets

In my state it is illegal to use any fireworks that go into the air. Not that anyone listens..Im not the biggest fans of fireworks as I have major anxiety and the loud noises freak me out. Now I dont mind firework shows but when the stuff is close by it really puts me on edge. We were out of town during the 4th and the neighbors in the area were putting on some loud af fireworks which when I heard them immediatly made me crouch on the ground. Like I said bad anxiety .  At least that guy didnt put off any more of those crazy fireworks, hope your dogs are okay!


----------



## babsbag

How are your dogs?


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, loud noises are more easily tolerated when you know to expect them. You hear the launch which isn't loud and can prepare for the explosions high up. I don't care for the multiple "small white ones" that blow loud and in a cluster. Not so when you have no idea how often and when they are going to blow. Get "gun shy" after a bit.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> How are your dogs?


All survived 
Until next year


----------



## OneFineAcre

Trying to figure out how old Rachel is in that pic
I think she is 4 years old
We got the chickens a year before the goats
The goats were about 18 months old when we showed them at the fair and she was 6


----------



## Baymule

Sure takes you back, doesn't it? Just goes to prove that chickens ARE the Gateway Farm Animal.......which leads to severe addictions to MORE and LARGER farm animals!


----------



## babsbag

Glad that your dogs are ok. Hope that there won't be a next year. 

I got my goats before the chickens and wasn't going to own chickens, didn't like cleaning coops. Then we visited a farm with almost NO flies and she said it was the chickens doing. (NOT). I believed her and decided that I hated flies more than coop cleaning. My son gave me some plastic eggs full of money for my birthday and told me to go find some chickens. I bought 9 banties of various breeds. That was the beginning of the end, or maybe that was when I incubated my first eggs, not really sure. Anyways, chicken math took over and I now have about 50. Can't imagine not owning chickens now that I do.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Hope that there won't be a next year.


You know, that doesn't sound so good!!  It would "solve" all of our individual problems though.

I don't have a fly problem in my coop. Can't say exactly why. MAYBE because:

I have (now, most I have ever had) 18 chickens in a 10x12 coop so it isn't crowded.
They are only in the coop when they sleep, eat commercial feed or lay eggs. Their auto door opens with the sun, likely before they are awake.
The coop is a converted horse stall inside a barn with a ton of ventilation in the form of 3' high 1/2" hardware cloth on 3 sides - 32' of it. 
The barn alley is 8' wide, 70' long. Again lots of air. 
The barn is ancient, leaks a lot of air through the walls. Plus the alpacas' door in the north end is always open (*). The door on the south end is open all day. Maybe only a foot when the weather is poor (rain or snow) but it is open
I use "deep bedding" (**) of pine shavings and rake through it every day. I only clean it out once a year
And maybe it is NONE of those things and I'm just lucky in this respect! Either way, I'm not complaining!

* it has only been there since last fall, no fly problems before I put it in either.
** NOT real deep LITTER, there IS a substantial difference.


----------



## OneFineAcre

See you after a few weeks of dry aging.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> Big Steer kept blocking the small Steer from getting on trailer
> So one is on the way


Sometimes it doesn't pay to be impolite


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Sometimes it doesn't pay to be impolite


He's "hanging out" in a "cool place" now


----------



## Southern by choice

and  at the same time....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just got a text from Rachel.
They just arrived in Madison Wisconsin for the ADGA National Show.
They left yesterday around 9am and stopped and spent the night in Lafayette, IN.

We did not carry any goats.
Rachel is going to participate with her team in the fitting completion.  They finished 3rd last year
Another team from our goat club finished first.  This one girl on Rachel's team is driven.  She really wants to win.
They practiced at our goat showing guru's friends house last Sunday and he coached them on some things they could do to improve.

Rachel is also going to use a friend of ours Oberhasli in the youth showmanship competiton.

@Hens and Roos   are you going to check out the show?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I look forward to seeing it on the live stream.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Just got a text from Rachel.
> They just arrived in Madison Wisconsin for the ADGA National Show.
> They left yesterday around 9am and stopped and spent the night in Lafayette, IN.
> 
> We did not carry any goats.
> Rachel is going to participate with her team in the fitting completion.  They finished 3rd last year
> Another team from our goat club finished first.  This one girl on Rachel's team is driven.  She really wants to win.
> They practiced at our goat showing guru's friends house last Sunday and he coached them on some things they could do to improve.
> 
> Rachel is also going to use a friend of ours Oberhasli in the youth showmanship competiton.
> 
> @Hens and Roos   are you going to check out the show?



we are hoping to go and watch at least the Nigerian Dwarf show, would like to go see the Lamancha's as well- we had a few rental units ask to get out of their leases early and so we had to get them re-rented asap- which is this week for at least one.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> We did not carry any goats.


Well there goes my attempt at humor. I was going to ask if the goats helped drive on such a long trip 

I hope things go well, I'm guessing they will from your description of the girls. They are working hard at this, not just showing up and hoping for the best.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Green Acres Farm said:


> I look forward to seeing it on the live stream.


Don't forget about the time difference. They are an hour earlier than the East Coast.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Go Carolina ClipMasters
Get the Blue Ribbon


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Don't forget about the time difference. They are an hour earlier than the East Coast.


hour behind


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> hour behind


You are correct. 

Despite Global Warming That sun is still moving from east to west.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Southern by choice said:


> hour behind


It's always hard for me to know how to state comparisons of time.  When it's eight on the East Coast, it will be seven in Wisconsin.   So that seems like an hour earlier, but also an hour behind...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Same difference!  

Thought the costume class was funny. 
They had a tiny little human in a different class- one of the cutest things I've seen. 

I cracked up seeing the Trump costume


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer 
Do you have the livestream?


----------



## Southern by choice

I saw her on her phone watching- I was watching on my computer but daggone goats need tended to. 
Huge class and LONG... had to go out.

How did Rachel do?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel didn't place.
Maurine said she did a good job though.
Bad thing though is the fitting team didn't do well at all.
Clipper malfunctions.
The goats were all Jrs that had never been clipped, and had a thick undercoat.
Clipper kept getting hot.
Maurine said all of the other teams had problems too.  None of the goats were clipped well.
The other team from NC finished second.


----------



## Southern by choice

I got to see Rachel for awhile but had to get to work... she sure did look like she was very focused and doing well so I know you are proud of her!
I started to watch the fitting competition- all set up and as soon as they started UGH phone call that I had to take. Missed the whole thing. 
I did get to see most of the Jr Lamanchas though!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I already saw that Majenli had a Jr win her age group
I think her sister was 3rd


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note 
Next years National 
We are going to dry Zamia
Not sure if now or after LA
I think she was over 5 yo last year so that will be her permanent score so not sure if any reason not to now
She's a little thin so I don't think she will beat last years 91
I don't think we will show her or Clarabelle in Rocky Mount 
Going to have them kid in mid May and leave them at home
Just focus them on Nationals
If they are at their best would be very competitive in dam and daughter


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just talked to Rachel
She said she is ready to come home
She's definitely her daddy's girl

Party's over
I'm ready to go home


----------



## OneFineAcre

They are taking a different route home
Apparently Chicago is not somewhere you want to drive around


----------



## Bruce

Chicago is also somewhere you don't want to drive THROUGH! When we took DD2 to Beloit nearly 4 years ago I was planning to go a bit south of downtown but it was a left exit (which I didn't know), the traffic was and we went right through downtown As we only had hotel reservations for the trip to Beloit, not the return, my wife said "I've been through Chicago once, don't need to do it again" We went north through Sault Ste Marie Canada and didn't come back into the USA until very far eastern NY. MUCH more pleasant driving than the USA route and the only toll was the one to cross the bridge into CA. All subsequent trips were that route.  Of course that route wouldn't make any sense for Maurine and Rachel.  

My grandfather said "Chicago is a nice place to be FROM". He was born in the early 1890s and the family moved to So. Cal for his health before he was 10. If he thought it was bad then, imagine how much worse it is now! 1.7 MILLION in 1900 (wow would have guessed a lot less). Now it is 9.4M. Of course in 1900 there were only 170K people in Los Angeles county. Now it is over 10 Million. L.A. county is a good place to be FROM  . It was a "mere" 7.2M when I blew that joint in 1979.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

I took the second steer to the slaughterhouse a while ago.
It was not exactly planned for today.
I had gotten him to get on the trailer yesterday afternoon for food.  I figured once he got on and got fed and was able to come and go we would be good to go when we were going to take him.
Talked to Maurine last night and she was going to call Tim at the slaughterhouse to find out which day would be best.

Well Maurine's friend is helping take care of the animals while she Is out of town.  She saw the steer get on the trailer and she went ahead and shut the door on him.
Maurine called Tim and he said "bring him on".
So, I was at work and had to leave to go do that.
At least it is done.

I found out the first steer's hanging weight is 812 lbs.  So, if that is 65% of live weight then he was 1249 lbs.

I went into the room where they age them.  I wish I had my camera.


----------



## Mike CHS

How long are they going to age it?  The one we took in February hung for 14 days and the processor said would have like longer but needed the space.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> How long are they going to age it?  The one we took in February hung for 14 days and the processor said would have like longer but needed the space.


21 days usually.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
I don't know if you can tell how tight those white pants are on Rachel.  I think this may be her last time she can use them.
Will let Little Bit have them if she wants them.
You will probably have to hem them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> I took the second steer to the slaughterhouse a while ago.
> It was not exactly planned for today.
> I had gotten him to get on the trailer yesterday afternoon for food.  I figured once he got on and got fed and was able to come and go we would be good to go when we were going to take him.
> Talked to Maurine last night and she was going to call Tim at the slaughterhouse to find out which day would be best.
> 
> Well Maurine's friend is helping take care of the animals while she Is out of town.  She saw the steer get on the trailer and she went ahead and shut the door on him.
> Maurine called Tim and he said "bring him on".
> So, I was at work and had to leave to go do that.
> At least it is done.
> 
> I found out the first steer's hanging weight is 812 lbs.  So, if that is 65% of live weight then he was 1249 lbs.
> 
> I went into the room where they age them.  I wish I had my camera.


It's an interesting room. Our friends have one with their processing area.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Girls got home from Madison Wed at 2:30 am.  Drove through a lot of bad weather on the way home.
@Hens and Roos  Maurine said that Madison is a beautiful city, but what's up with all of the bicycles?  She said she had never seen so many people riding bikes in her entire life.  And some are fairly aggressive and feel they have the right of way even if you have the green light, they will just keep on trucking.


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Girls got home from Madison Wed at 2:30 am.  Drove through a lot of bad weather on the way home.
> @Hens and Roos  Maurine said that Madison is a beautiful city, but what's up with all of the bicycles?  She said she had never seen so many people riding bikes in her entire life.  And some are fairly aggressive and feel they have the right of way even if you have the green light, they will just keep on trucking.



Glad to hear they made it home safely, we even feel that bicycles, walkers and drivers are aggressive here-especially the closer to campus and downtown you get!!  Madison really promotes biking-they have lots of red bicycles that people can rent to ride around the city.


----------



## Bruce

DW and I drove through Madison after we dropped DD2 at Beloit 4 years ago specifically to see the statehouse. Had been told it is a really nice one. Must agree! Didn't notice a ton of bikes, maybe the end of August isn't as busy in that fashion as the beginning of July?


----------



## goatgurl

now OFA when the b utcher starts to slice and dice the steers make sure he saves you all of the trimmings and bones for the dogs.  they will so appreciate it.


----------



## Latestarter

Just caught up. I'm sure you're glad to have those steers finally gone. Hope you'll share some pics of the steaks when you finally get to sample them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Really 
Really glad the steers are gone
Need to find out what 2nd one weighed
Going to get the steaks cut 1.5 maybe 2 ?

Mowed all of the pastures today
None had been cut all year 
Bucks was knee deep


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our linear appraisal is next week
We aren't going to appraisal Zamia and Rosiie
Marking them as dry 
We have had a mini heat wave 
Nobody is eating well
Focus is on 3 does
Clarabelle, Taffy, and Cocoa


----------



## Baymule

Steaks that are cut 2" are too thick IMO. They take forever to cook, and I like mine medium rare. They just don't cook properly. Unless you have some secret method of cooking a thick steak, I wouldn't have them cut that thick. @Latestarter, need some help here!


----------



## Latestarter

I have to agree... 2" is too thick (for me) to get a perfect medium rare. I really like/prefer right at 1.25... 1.5" max, especially since I prefer bone in (added flavor) and that alters cooking time and best temp. But to each their own


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well I sure appreciate your input


----------



## Bruce

I agree with @Baymule and @Latestarter. You would need to like the center of your steak blood red rare if they are 2". By the time the inside is medium rare you can cut off the "well done" outside edges and feed them to the dog


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> I agree with @Baymule and @Latestarter. You would need to like the center of your steak blood red rare if they are 2". By the time the inside is medium rare you can cut off the "well done" outside edges and feed them to the dog



It's easier to cook a 1 1/2 in steak that's for sure.

It takes more *culinary skill* on the grill to cook a 2" or 3"  "Cowboy Cut" properly.  This is a skill that I happen to possess. 

You have to use a two temperature method and reverse sear.

I like the thick ones for a couple of reasons.

Reason 1. For a steak like a ribeye with more fat the additional cooking time allows the fat to render more while still keeping the temp around 130 degrees.
Reason 2. Leftovers for steak and eggs the next morning.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cowboy Cut


----------



## misfitmorgan

You could always Sous Vide it.


----------



## Southern by choice

I don't eat much red meat but lately have had a real craving for BEEF ribs! 
A great steak would be awesome!

Can I come for dinner?


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> You could always Sous Vide it.


Viable option for some cuts of beef
Not my preference for a good cut of steak
You can't get as good a crust.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I don't eat much red meat but lately have had a real craving for BEEF ribs!
> A great steak would be awesome!
> 
> Can I come for dinner?


You are one of the few here that live close enough to consider it 



OneFineAcre said:


> It takes more *culinary skill* on the grill to cook a 2" or 3" "Cowboy Cut" properly. This is a skill that I happen to possess.


Clearly you need to start a "how to properly grill steak" thread. I don't claim to have much, if any, skill in doing it properly. Not even consistently from one time to the next.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had our beef steaks cut thick just so we could cook them with a reverse sear.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> We had our beef steaks cut thick just so we could cook them with a reverse sear.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I don't eat much red meat but lately have had a real craving for BEEF ribs!
> A great steak would be awesome!
> 
> Can I come for dinner?


Sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Clearly you need to start a "how to properly grill steak" thread. I don't claim to have much, if any, skill in doing it properly. Not even consistently from one time to the next.



Maybe I should.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'd love to learn how to cook a great steak so I'll follow that thread if you put it up.....


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> Viable option for some cuts of beef
> Not my preference for a good cut of steak
> You can't get as good a crust.



A reverse sear is a "poor mans" sous vide and is actually based on that exact concept just without using the water bath/fancy machines/gadgets. 

If i realized a reverse sear was a sous vide i wouldnt have suggested it. I've never had a hard time getting a good sear on any meat with a smoking hot cast iron pan.


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> A reverse sear is a "poor mans" sous vide and is actually based on that exact concept just without using the water bath/fancy machines/gadgets.
> 
> If i realized a reverse sear was a sous vide i wouldnt have suggested it. I've never had a hard time getting a good sear on any meat with a smoking shot cast iron pan.



You are absolutely correct, reverse sear is based on sous vide, but due to the fact that  sous vide is wet it is harder to get the nice crust.
Sous vide is a great way to cook London Broil.


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> I've never had a hard time getting a good sear on any meat with a smoking shot cast iron pan.



The reverse sear is not just about getting a good sear.  Your are correct, it's easy to get a good sear.
The idea is that you get the steak within 10 degrees of the desired temperature first by cooking at a low temperature around 200 degrees, before you sear it.
It's called a reverse sear because if you just throw a steak on a cast iron pan or a hot grill, it sears first and cooks towards the center.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Second Steer hang was 652 so he was right at 1000
My estimates were pretty dead on


----------



## Bruce

I found this:
http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/03/how-to-reverse-sear-best-way-to-cook-steak.html

Got it, "roast" it first, then sear. Sounds reasonably easy though I'm sure I can screw it up.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's pretty easy to get them perfect but an instant read thermometer is needed at a minimum and I like it better having one stuck into the meat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> I found this:
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/03/how-to-reverse-sear-best-way-to-cook-steak.html
> 
> Got it, "roast" it first, then sear. Sounds reasonably easy though I'm sure I can screw it up.


That's a pretty good read there 
They did miss one "advantage" which I mentioned earlier
When you slow roast first you render the fat more in a steak like a Ribeye that has more marbeling 
It's easiest inside in the oven and a skillet ( I prefer olive oil with a pat of butter)
2nd easiest on a gas grill
Hardest with a charcoal grill 
I always do 2 fires when I cook with charcoal


----------



## Southern by choice

When we use to eat a lot of Filet Mignon and Porterhouse steaks that is how I made it- slow cook (bake) then sear
We had a great butcher up North and they had GREAT meat.
Since we moved to NC we just cannot find that same quality.... but I see now OFA has it going on!  Haven't seen steaks looking that good in YEARS!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> When we use to eat a lot of Filet Mignon and Porterhouse steaks that is how I made it- slow cook (bake) then sear
> We had a great butcher up North and they had GREAT meat.
> Since we moved to NC we just cannot find that same quality.... but I see now OFA has it going on!  Haven't seen steaks looking that good in YEARS!


Those weren't mine
They were for dramatic effect
Our are still ageing


----------



## Southern by choice

ok---- whoaaaaaaaaaaa--- dinner is off til I see the steaks!


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> You are absolutely correct, reverse sear is based on sous vide, but due to the fact that  sous vide is wet it is harder to get the nice crust.
> Sous vide is a great way to cook London Broil.



Sous Vide is not wet. The meat is put inside of a vacuum sealed bag then when you take it out you blot it off and throw it in a hot pan or hot grill. Honestly i like your reverse sear idea better too though.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> ok---- whoaaaaaaaaaaa--- dinner is off til I see the steaks!


Good plan SBC, nothing like a bait & switch scam!!

But when OFA shows off the real goods 
and you have dinner with them 
and the steaks are MARVELOUS 
you can swing a deal with OFA to get some next year


----------



## misfitmorgan

There is a resonable assumption the steaks you would get at dinner would be similar....now about this london broil, how many does that feed generally


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> Sous Vide is not wet. The meat is put inside of a vacuum sealed bag then when you take it out you blot it off and throw it in a hot pan or hot grill. Honestly i like your reverse sear idea better too though.




Read the article that Bruce attached (towards the end) and you will know what I meant when I said "wet" , being the opposite of dry.
A key component of cooking at a low temp first is that it removes moisture on the surface of the steak which makes it sear faster and better.
Blotting if off after removing from the vacuum seal does not create the same effect.

ETA:
This part:
_Moisture_ is the biggest enemy of a good sear, so any process that can reduce the amount of surface moisture on a steak is going to improve how well it browns and crisps—and, by extension, minimize the amount of time it spends in the pan, thus minimizing the amount of overcooked meat underneath. It's a strange irony that to get the moistest possible results, you should start with the driest possible steak.

The reverse sear is aces at removing surface moisture. As the steak slowly comes up to temperature in the oven, its surface dries out, forming a thin, dry pellicle that browns extremely rapidly.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Reason 2. Leftovers for steak and eggs the next morning.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we are getting the new Toggs this Sunday
Told Maurine I thought we should wait until after appraisal to get them
Breeder thinks it would be best if we get them before
His appraisal is the same day
He thinks they will do better here
Said we should present them for appraisal last
He also said that we had the  "most dairy " Nigerian herd around and that the Toggs would do better here  than at his farm if we presented them last
We are not going to appraise Zamia and Rosie
The big focus is on Taffy and Cocoa who appraised 90 and 91 as 4 year olds
They are 5 and this will be there permanent score
And Clarabelle who appraised 90
EEEE as a 3 year old
Can she get a 91?
Appraiser last year said that she was "trying real hard to be a 91"

All 3 of them are looking really good


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck to you and them. Hope they score really well.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> I think we are getting the new Toggs this Sunday
> Told Maurine I thought we should wait until after appraisal to get them
> Breeder thinks it would be best if we get them before
> His appraisal is the same day
> He thinks they will do better here
> Said we should present them for appraisal last
> He also said that we had the  "most dairy " Nigerian herd around and that the Toggs would do better here  than at his farm if we presented them last
> We are not going to appraise Zamia and Rosie
> The big focus is on Taffy and Cocoa who appraised 90 and 91 as 4 year olds
> They are 5 and this will be there permanent score
> And Clarabelle who appraised 90
> EEEE as a 3 year old
> Can she get a 91?
> Appraiser last year said that she was "trying real hard to be a 91"
> 
> All 3 of them are looking really good


Be prepared. They are predicting very hot weather.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Interesting thing about our buck Zeus.
At the show in Rocky Mount the judge in ring 1 measured his height and said he was OK.  I was watching the measurement and clearly he wasn't OK.
The judge in Ring 2 measured him correctly and disqualified him as over height.  We scratched him from Ring 3.
He was about 1/4 to 3/8 over height.
Maurine trimmed his hooves yesterday and measured him again and said he now clearly is under the 23 1/2" maximum.
He must have shrunk some


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good luck on the appraisal!

I expect to know right away, none of this waitin' around stuff!

ETA is it going to be early like last year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Good luck on the appraisal!
> 
> I expect to know right away, none of this waitin' around stuff!
> 
> ETA is it going to be early like last year?



No, they are actually going to Cole's first and supposed to be at our place at 1pm.
You are welcome to come if you would like.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> He must have shrunk some


He had some REALLY long nails! I guess the show preparation for him will need to include making sure those nails are as short as possible.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> No, they are actually going to Cole's first and supposed to be at our place at 1pm.
> You are welcome to come if you would like.


Thanks for the offer, but the show in VA is on Monday and Tuesday 
I'll probably be getting back at around midnight Tuesday 
Don't know if I'll be able to make it  

You'll just have to text


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> He had some REALLY long nails! I guess the show preparation for him will need to include making sure those nails are as short as possible.



Oh, his hooves were worked on a lot before the show because we knew he had an issue.
I haven't actually seen him under the "stick" yet.
I'm not sure I believe he's lost 1/4 or 3/8 of an inch.

You don't have to appraise bucks or any animal who was appraised last year.
If he is over height we will not appraise him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The Toggs have landed
You will have to wait until tomorrow for pics
But take my word
They are beautiful


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## TAH




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate Control has wattles


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate Control is still a little jittery this morning.  She's looking a little slack sided from not eating much hay.  But, she sure made some milk last night.  If you click on the 5th picture it will zoom in and you can get a good look at her udder.
Freday is really friendly.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We kept them in that field last night.  Weren't really sure what would be best.
They aren't used to being with dogs, so that will take some work.
Climate Control more seems nervous about the dogs in the adjacent fields.
At first we carried them in the barn and shut them in a stall with the other goats.
But, with all the goats and dogs checking them out that seemed to make them more nervous.
So, we put them back in the field.


----------



## babsbag

Very pretty girls. Many of my goats have wattles...I think they are cute.


----------



## misfitmorgan

They do look very good OFA


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are beautiful!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's an understatement but they are very pretty.


----------



## Bruce

And they have reasonable ears


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note, slaughterhouse is cutting up the beef on Friday.
We can pick up on Monday.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats on the Toggs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the girls are settling in nicely
Good thing we have linear appraisal tomorrow 
Funny thing breeder sent some of their feed home with them 
He gets it custom mixed
They like ours better
Told Maurine that the custom feed was probably bett for them but it isn't doing much good if they don't eat it 
Did the big Togg milk taste test
Always heard their milk is no good/nasty
It's not
Did a side by side with Nigerian milk 
Nigerian milk is sweeter and creamier if anything the Togg milk tastes flat in comparison 
I don't really drink milk but I will probably stick with the Nigerian milk in my Honey Nut Cheerios 
But we can step up our cheese production with all the extra milk
Climate Control milked 9 cups this am and Freday milked 5
I mean Climate Control looks like a Holstein

Click on the pic to Zoom in


----------



## Baymule

Nice looking girls. Big boobies!   So if there was a goat porn calendar, would it all be udder shots?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Is Climate Control's nickname "Connie?"   "Climate Control" is such a mouthful...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Is Climate Control's nickname "Connie?"   "Climate Control" is such a mouthful...


I've been calling her just Climate or sometimes CC.
But, I like Connie.  I think I'll go with that.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good luck on the LA today!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Good luck on the LA today!!!!


X2


----------



## TAH

luvmypets said:


> X2


x3


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

OneFineAcre said:


> I've been calling her just Climate or sometimes CC.


I think @Latestarter has a CC in his herd (Captain Crunch).
Good luck on the LA!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We did great
I'll give a complete run down later but the biggest thing is Clarabelle 
92 eeee

I had an idea that it was going to happen 
After the normal routine he had her walk through a lot more paces


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We did great
> I'll give a complete run down later but the biggest thing is Clarabelle
> 92 eeee
> 
> I had an idea that it was going to happen
> After the normal routine he had her walk through a lot more paces
> View attachment 37150 View attachment 37151 View attachment 37152


Congratulations!!!! 

That's a HUGE accomplishment!!! 
She looks beautiful! 

Did you happen to get any rear udder shots?


----------



## Southern by choice

congrats!


----------



## Bruce

I have NO idea what 92 eeee means but I gather it is phenomenal. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

You need to get some professional shots of her.  She deserves it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> That's a HUGE accomplishment!!!
> She looks beautiful!
> 
> Did you happen to get any rear udder shots?


No but I have some from the last state fair


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> You need to get some professional shots of her.  She deserves it!


The appraiser told us we should make our reservations for OH and next years National show


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> You need to get some professional shots of her.  She deserves it!


You need to take them 
You are a pro
Gonna send you an email tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> I have NO idea what 92 eeee means but I gather it is phenomenal.
> Congrats!!



She isn't the best goat ever 
But she is pretty dam close 
I think and @Goat Whisperer can say for sure but only one
Nigerian has ever gotten a 93
The "e" is excellent in general appearance, dairy strength, body capacity, and mammary


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
My LGDs are keepers
The Toggs have not been with dogs
We put them together this evening 
The dogs are doing great
They sense their nervousness 
They are giving them space
Bella laid in her back while CC was pawing her
Doing great


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> That's a HUGE accomplishment!!!
> She looks beautiful!
> 
> Did you happen to get any rear udder shots?



It was so much work during the appraisal, I missed out on a lot of good pics.
But, these are from the last NC State Fair this past Oct.  She has another freshening, so she has even more capacity.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

This is Clarabelle to the right of her dam, Zamia, at the 2017 
Eastern Carolina Dairy Goat Show in Rocky Mount over Memorial Day Weekend-


----------



## OneFineAcre

We did really well.  Obviously, the highlight was Clarabelle.
Clarabelle's dam Zamia appraised 91 veve.  We didn't have to appraise her, her score last year as a 5 year old is considered her permanent score, unless she scores higher.

Very good news in that Taffy appraised 90 veee and Cocoa appraised 90 eeev.  They are over 5 now so that will be there final score.
Taffy and Cocoa's sister Cookie appraised 89

Valiant appraised the highest of the bucks at 88.  Big Brown got an 87.  Big Brown got a 90 last year, so he went down 3 points.  I think the bucks lost points because they are already "rutty", which among other things negatively effects their rump angle.

The new Toggs did great.  Freday is a first freshener and she got 86 vvvv
Climate Control got 90 veee

ETA:  Cookie actually got an 88 not an 89.




Cookie









Taffy'





Climate Control


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> This is Clarabelle to the right of her dam, Zamia, at the 2017
> Eastern Carolina Dairy Goat Show in Rocky Mount over Memorial Day Weekend-View attachment 37169View attachment 37171


Great Pictures.


----------



## OneFineAcre

And, Zeuse *was not* over height.  

 I think he appraised 87 too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good stuff ya got going on there!  Congrats!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome all around! Congratulations!

Sooo happy that Clarabelle got her 92!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> She isn't the best goat ever
> But she is pretty dam close
> I think and @Goat Whisperer can say for sure but only one
> Nigerian has ever gotten a 93
> The "e" is excellent in general appearance, dairy strength, body capacity, and mammary


That is correct


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> @Southern by choice
> My LGDs are keepers
> The Toggs have not been with dogs
> We put them together this evening
> The dogs are doing great
> They sense their nervousness
> They are giving them space
> Bella laid in her back while CC was pawing her
> Doing great



I know you never had any doubt!
I do believe owners that have confidence in their dogs have better dogs!
Next think you know the Toggs will be resting their head on them.

Isaac loves Eliza. He courts her and she tolerates it. She lets him pull her fluff off too.
When he gets a little too bucky she will run from him and make it a game... he will chase... I think Eliza is his bestie. He loves her!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I saw something interesting.
We were a host farm and 2 other farms brought animals to our place to be appraised.
I saw a La Mancha buck in milk. 
I don't want any of that cheese.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yeah, they do that sometimes 
I think my past lamancha herdsire was a milk buck. I was never brave enough to see


----------



## Southern by choice

yeah, that is in some lines...


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Congratulations OFA!
Great scores, great goats, and great people!


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> I saw something interesting.
> We were a host farm and 2 other farms brought animals to our place to be appraised.
> I saw a La Mancha buck in milk.
> I don't want any of that cheese.


Um, just how does that work??? Or do I maybe not want to know?

And your does can actually walk with those giant udders spreading out their back legs??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I know you never had any doubt!
> I do believe owners that have confidence in their dogs have better dogs!
> Next think you know the Toggs will be resting their head on them.
> 
> Isaac loves Eliza. He courts her and she tolerates it. She lets him pull her fluff off too.
> When he gets a little too bucky she will run from him and make it a game... he will chase... I think Eliza is his bestie. He loves her!


i don't think the Toggs will be resting their heads on them
And the Pyrs are a little afraid of them
It's raining now and they are all in the barn and I went out there
Angel wanted to come see me but Climate was between us and gave Angel the evil eye and angel ran past her


----------



## Southern by choice

I was trying to get a short video today. Isaac loves to walk under Eliza. It is so funny.
What is it about Nigies liking to walk under the dogs? Boots stands under Pete. Of course she is low in the pecking order so I think she figures she is safe.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the scores. You have some bodacious goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Um, just how does that work??? Or do I maybe not want to know?
> 
> And your does can actually walk with those giant udders spreading out their back legs??



How well they can accommodate that is part of the evaluation.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the scores. You have some bodacious goats!



Thank you
I'm really happy about the scores 
But I'll tell you something else that the appraiser said to us and one of the other farms about does that didn't score well 
After he pointed out things with them that weren't good he told us that we were bringing out the best of their potential  through good care and management 
Even out worse goats looked their best


----------



## Bruce

Clearly doing something VERY right OFA!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Clearly doing something VERY right OFA!


I love my worse goat as much as my best goat
Ok maybe not quite as much
Going to find them a good home though 
Got a starter herd for sale 
Interested?


----------



## Bruce

Um, nope. 
Dairy goats need to be bred to give milk right? 
And some of those offspring will be male right? 
And those boys are headed for the freezer, right?
DD1 couldn't deal with that.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Um, nope.
> Dairy goats need to be bred to give milk right?
> And some of those offspring will be male right?
> And those boys are headed for the freezer, right?
> DD1 couldn't deal with that.


You could keep all the wethers, have a little sanctuary pasture for them, and once you have a small herd, have your daughter go out to feed them a bucket of grain. 

She'll butcher them herself after that 

For the full effect, leave their horns on!


----------



## Latestarter

Even better... give over complete care requirements to her. She wants them to live, then she's responsible for them.


----------



## Bruce

@Goat Whisperer 
That is about what D1 said when we were talking to Mrs Farmer Brown at the market today. Seems her sisters make goat and cow milk cheese (*). I told D1 that OFA had a starter dairy goat herd available. She figured we would end up with too many goats when we keep all the males. I bet it would be even more fun if we kept them intact and I sent her out with a bucket of grain  

And of course I now have no LGD to guard them. Oh, OH that could be the answer to too many wethers!  Just enough fencing to keep them in, happy hunting Mr Coyote and pals! 

I know @Southern by choice, I know.

I did ask about getting a pork belly (amazing, I REMEMBERED this week!) so she has my number for that to be filled this fall. I can maple cure it, sans pink salt, for bacon even if I don't smoke it. 

* she did too for the last 10 years but needed to stop to have enough time to work their business selling meat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

These are new feedbags
The feed goes in and they have a thing that sews it across the top
My feed guy gave them to me today
Why?
To bring the beef home in
There are 20 bags that hold 50
Lbs of feed 
Hamburger in one T bones in another ....


----------



## Mike CHS

Our beef took a bunch of boxes but when we have a lamb processed a freezer bag or two are more than enough.


----------



## OneFineAcre

What a glorious day we had today
High 80
Current 68
Low humidity
You don't get many like this in NC at the end of July
Got some stuff done


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think I found a buyer for the "starter herd"
4 goats
A 4 year old
Two 2 year old FF
One of the FF's  doe kid
I may give them the FF's wether and Hermie 

May breed the 3 mature Does
Nice package for $ 1,000
Could use the funds too


----------



## Southern by choice

that is great!
Which goats are they?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I have a 200 lb luv bug


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on the appraisals, that is awesome. It is always a good feeling to have your opinions be validated. Good job.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm having the big Ribeye 
Rachel the smaller Ribeye 
Maurine wanted a T-Bone


----------



## Bruce

Eating is good at your place OFA!


----------



## Baymule

Look at that fat marbling! Yum!


----------



## Latestarter

Oh my... those look scrumptious! Are you sure there are no more steers in your future?   The present steaks won't last forever...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yummmmm!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel an I like ours MR
Maurine likes M
@Mike CHS  that reverse sear is your buddy 
First steak is Maurine's medium


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we have the 2 freezers in the garage
Small freezer is full of beef
It held one side
The other has the 2 hogs and most of the other side
We had to put the rest in the house


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Oh my... those look scrumptious! Are you sure there are no more steers in your future?   The present steaks won't last forever...


I may have to rethink that


----------



## greybeard

good looking beef!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Do you have a backup generator?


----------



## Mike CHS

It doesn't get any better than that and they all look like they are cooked perfectly.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Do you have a backup generator?


Yes we do.


----------



## Bruce

Do you have gas/diesel for the generator?


----------



## Latestarter

I was going to ask about a generator as well... would freak if there was a power outage (or if a freezer dies) and I were to lose all that meat.  looks like you have enough meat to last you through to next year.


----------



## Bruce

Unless he invites @Southern by choice and her entire "brood" to dinner a time or three


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've got a generator but now you are all making me paranoid
The small freezer doesn't have an "on" light and it's kind of old 
I guess I need to check every day now
That's a lot of meat


----------



## Mike CHS

It is a good idea especially if you lose power very often.  We don't lose it often here but in South Carolina we did quite often so we put wireless digital temperature alarms in both of our freezers.  They are pretty cheap considering what they are monitoring and with two large freezers full we keep them working.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We only lose power long term if we get a hurricane come through
Lost it for 10 days before but that is rare
Lose power in a thunderstorm for 10 hours you don't really have a problem
I think one of the freezers has an alarm 
I think I'll check into that wireless digital alarm though


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here is a stupid story
I had a freezer plugged into a GFI outlet one time full of venison 
Tripped and we didn't realize it for .... well honestly I don't know how long


----------



## Mike CHS

OneFineAcre said:


> Here is a stupid story
> I had a freezer plugged into a GFI outlet one time full of venison
> Tripped and we didn't realize it for .... well honestly I don't know how long



Which is why we now have temp alarms.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Which is why we now have temp alarms.



Roger that


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> Here is a stupid story
> I had a freezer plugged into a GFI outlet one time full of venison
> Tripped and we didn't realize it for .... well honestly I don't know how long


I bet you remember the day you opened it up tho.

Dead fish smell don't hold a candle to rotten meat smell..


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know someone that recently discovered the same thing, except her freezer had over 100 gallons of goat milk 

I bet the beef is delicious! I had some of OFA's pork at one of the shows, it was fantastic! I am not a pork fan, but it was some of the best I've tasted 

@OneFineAcre how old were your steers when you had them processed? Our hay guy raises beef cattle and he said his aren't ready until they are several years old, said the marbling is better when they are older ? 
I don't know anything about cattle but it had me wondering. I don't think he feeds much or any feed, so I imagine that makes a big difference.


----------



## Bruce

Nevermind, didn't see the later posts suggesting thermometer alarms.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know someone that recently discovered the same thing, except her freezer had over 100 gallons of goat milk
> 
> I bet the beef is delicious! I had some of OFA's pork at one of the shows, it was fantastic! I am not a pork fan, but it was some of the best I've tasted
> 
> @OneFineAcre how old were your steers when you had them processed? Our hay guy raises beef cattle and he said his aren't ready until they are several years old, said the marbling is better when they are older ?
> I don't know anything about cattle but it had me wondering. I don't think he feeds much or any feed, so I imagine that makes a big difference.



They were around 18 months old.  Not sure Maurine's dad knew the exact age.
We fed ours a lot of feed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> I bet you remember the day you opened it up tho.
> 
> Dead fish smell don't hold a candle to rotten meat smell..



Yep.
That was also when I learned you don't plug a freezer into a GFI outlet.


----------



## Baymule

We had a generator when we lived in Livingston. Bad thing about hurricanes......if power is out-there is no gas. Hurricane Ike came in, did lots of damage, my boss sent a man out every day with every body's gas cans. The driver had to go as far as 3-4 hours away to find electricity and working gas stations.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Back during the ice storm in '94 here....the Mom&Pops broke out the pads and pencils....and some even siphoned gas and fuel out of their in ground tanks to sell. The corporate stores were all shut down.


----------



## Baymule

It looks weird when Walmart is all boarded up and closed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> It is a good idea especially if you lose power very often.  We don't lose it often here but in South Carolina we did quite often so we put wireless digital temperature alarms in both of our freezers.  They are pretty cheap considering what they are monitoring and with two large freezers full we keep them working.


where did you get the temperature alarms?


----------



## Mike CHS

OneFineAcre said:


> where did you get the temperature alarms?



Our model is no longer made evidently but they are similar to this one from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/AcuRite-0098...words=wireless+freezer+thermometer+with+alarm


----------



## Bruce

That sure likes really cheap insurance


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Our model is no longer made evidently but they are similar to this one from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AcuRite-0098...words=wireless+freezer+thermometer+with+alarm


I stopped at Lowes today and they don't stock one 
But I saw that one online 
So does the sensor go inside the freezer and the other part is outside
That small freezer is 15 years old and only cost like 150


----------



## OneFineAcre

Small rump roast


----------



## Mike CHS

We had two freezers and of course the two monitors. We kept the monitors on a shelf that was beside the freezers.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Thats my fear, that the garage freezer will go out and i wont know it. Currently it holds almost two full pigs and a turkey lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

Before we moved here we had the same situation and used a baby monitor in the garage where our biggest freezer was.  We don't do that here but we are set up now so there never is a day that doesn't put us in close proximity to the outside freezer.  We keep the feed in the same place so we get in there a minimum of twice a day.


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 37366
> 
> Small rump roast



That picture brings up something that has caused me no little aggravation over the years.
I have watched cooking shows on tv for decades, and always marveled and viewed week after week, in some envy, the spotless, shiny, scratchless teflon coated cookware they use, and truly, I have really really tried to emulatate what they must be doing to keep their bakeware and skillets in new like condition.  But, try as I might, my nice new (and sometimes expensive) cookware always loses it's coating or the cookie sheets turn black from baked on non-stick cooking oil and my aluminum pans with their perfectly applied teflon turns to a mix of spotty teflon on a background of scratched up bare aluminum. 

Makes me wonder sometimes...Where does all that teflon go? How much have I ingested over the years? Surely, by now, my entire digestive system must be fully coated and everything just glides right on thru without a hiccup?


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> That picture brings up something that has caused me no little aggravation over the years.
> I have watched cooking shows on tv for decades, and always marveled and viewed week after week, in some envy, the spotless, shiny, scratchless teflon coated cookware they use, and truly, I have really really tried to emulatate what they must be doing to keep their bakeware and skillets in new like condition.  But, try as I might, my nice new (and sometimes expensive) cookware always loses it's coating or the cookie sheets turn black from baked on non-stick cooking oil and my aluminum pans with their perfectly applied teflon turns to a mix of spotty teflon on a background of scratched up bare aluminum.
> 
> Makes me wonder sometimes...Where does all that teflon go? How much have I ingested over the years? Surely, by now, my entire digestive system must be fully coated and everything just glides right on thru without a hiccup?



My mother gave me that pan when I first moved out and started my own household.  So, it's over 30 years old.


----------



## greybeard

I have some that are nearly that old. Wife brought some into our relationship and we've been together nearly 25 yrs now.

My cookie sheets are so beat up one of them looks like it's been in a wreck--black and warped so bad it won't lay flat, but the cookies don't care.

I have a thick 14" round and high wall aluminum skillet with a glass lid I bought in the early 80s that was originally tefloned. It got so bad, I finally took my angle grinder with a wire brush to it and took all the remaining teflon off of it.
 I've probably cooked 100 chuck roasts in that thing. I just removed the wooden handles so I could use it in the oven. I've never found another one that good or with metal that thick.


----------



## Southern by choice

@greybeard  & @OneFineAcre   - CAST IRON for most everything... the only way to go! And you can get SS baking sheets as well!


----------



## greybeard

I've had some, for decades, but they are too hard on glass tops. IN the oven is ok, but I still find Al heats more evenly.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer 
You going to Rowan County?
That's an easy trip for you
I might need a ringer to show a couple of goats for me


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Were you talking to SBC ?

We are talking about it

Lamanchas aren't going to be sanctioned  

Did you hear who the judge is for ring 2?


----------



## OneFineAcre

No hadn't talked to SBC

But LaManchas will be AOP so if that is official which it should be then you would get a leg
And it may be limited 
We may take Climate Control because we think she can beat the Alpines Sannes and LaManchas there 

And you may have seen on FB folks are trying to line up enough people to bring Recorded Grades to see if they can sanction them


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yeah I saw that about the judge in Ring 2


----------



## OneFineAcre

If I go I would only take Cocoa
Clarabelle a Nigerian Jr and maybe CC


----------



## OneFineAcre

Milk test night 
Cube Steak?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nope
Going to cook sirloin 
Reverse seer in the skillet
Don't have time for the grill


----------



## Mike CHS

I've never done it in a skillet, might have to give that a try.


----------



## OneFineAcre

start with a family sized
3 lb
Fred Flinstone sirloin for 3


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cut this huge steak into 3 very large steaks and put on a rack 
Garlic sea salt and cracked pepper


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bake at 250


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

After 30 minutes meat is about 115 degrees
Needs a little more time


----------



## OneFineAcre

So after another 10 minutes in the oven the meat was about 125 degrees
Then rubbed a little butter on them and seared each side about a minute and a half in a hot skillet


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I'm on my way over for dinner right now OFA!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Climate Control milked 9.4 lbs on her test
I think that's pretty good
Freday milked 5.5 lbs which I think is fair
Maurine said Freday has dropped off but CC hasn't
Maurine is the milk tester for the person we got them from so she knows what they were milking
Weird because Freday seemed to adapt to the new environment best


----------



## Baymule

That's some yummy looking steaks!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Goat Whisperer said:


> Were you talking to SBC ?
> 
> We are talking about it
> 
> Lamanchas aren't going to be sanctioned
> 
> Did you hear who the judge is for ring 2?



If gas wasn't so $$ I'd come up. I could bring 5 Lamanchas in milk and 5Jrs.  I'm thinking even though 4/5 have been in milk for 6+ months they'd be competitive. I think three of them just passed 1700 lbs. The other is at 1000 and kidded the end of March. Oh wait. One is a Recorded grade. I always forget that. Her daughter is an AL. So confusing when showing. So 4 milkers. 

One of these years we want to come up north for some summer shows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We thought they were a few percentage points shy. 


*Subject:* *Superior Genetics Award Notification*

August 6, 2017


You are to be congratulated as the animals listed below have now met all the requirements for the Superior Genetics  (SG) designation!

NAME, REGISTRATION #, AWARD, PTI 2:1, PTI 1:2

*SGCH LITTLE TOTS ESTATE ZAMIA,PD1532086,SUPERIOR GENETICS GRAND CHAMPION, 41,32*

*SGCH ONE FINE ACRE CLARABELLE,PD1638090,SUPERIOR GENETICS GRAND CHAMPION, 39,31*


This designation indicates that the animal is in the top 15% (85th percentile ranking or higher) of their breed according to the Production/Type Index (PTI) ranking at least once during their lifetime with a positive value.  An index is a way to combine different types of information, for ADGA this is production and conformation (type).  The resulting qualifying ranking may have been either in one area (PTI 2:1 or PTI 1:2) or in both areas.   PTI then provides two ranking outcomes.  PTI 2:1 emphasizes the production evaluation twice as heavily as the type evaluation.  PTI 1:2 weights type over production.   PTI is calculated after each genetic evaluation so this ranking is based on the August 2017 production and December 2016 type evaluation.   More information can be found on the website at http://adga.org/performance-programs/genetics-award-programs/superior-genetics/

It is very important that the registration certificate be sent to us immediately for revision if you would like to see the designation included on the certificate.  If the certificate is received within 90 days from the date of this email, it will be revised free of charge to show the designation of SG, or SGCH if already a permanent champion.  If the certificate is returned more than 90 days after the date of this post, it will be necessary to charge a member or nonmember revision fee.  An attractive certificate, suitable for framing, is available for only $5.00 member or $10.00 nonmember fee.  This certificate lists the qualifying rankings.  If you would like to order this certificate, please submit your request to albert@adga.org , or to the office with the appropriate fee.

You are to be commended on the commitment to the use of ADGA's performance programs that have resulted in this recognition of Superior Genetics.

Sincerely,






*Lisa M. Shepard*

ADGA Performance Programs Manager





*American Dairy Goat Association*
performanceprograms@adga.org

shepard@thegrid.net


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hate to say this...but I told ya so 

I knew they would qualify! So happy for you guys!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! That's fantastic


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## AClark

I love reading about your goats. I don't post much because while I have goats, I'm just nowhere near experienced as you, but color me impressed.


----------



## Latestarter

And the price of OFA goats has just risen once again!   Grats! You (and they) have earned it.


----------



## babsbag

Congratulations on a job well done. And as a side note...always listen to @Goat Whisperer when it comes to goats and statistics. She is a walking encyclopedia of goat facts.


----------



## babsbag

About that freezer, I need to get 5 of those alarms. We have 4 freezers full of meat and one that will someday be full of milk and cheese. And yes, we have a generator. 

We had an extension cord get closed in the door of a freezer once so of course the door didn't seal all of the way. I had frozen unbaked cinnamon rolls stored in bags in the shelves on the door. As the dough thawed they started to rise and that pushed against the shelves and opened the door wider each day. The freezer was in the garage that we didn't visit often and it was probably a week or more before we noticed.  What a mess of thawed disgusting food. I had a bag of flour in there that got wet, the bag fell apart and the flour turned to paste. Flour now goes in a plastic bag before going to the freezer.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> And the price of OFA goats has just risen once again!   Grats! You (and they) have earned it.


Rats, LS beat me to it AGAIN! 
Get off the computer and go put in some fence Joe  

Congrats OFA!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

But we aren't in it for the money.
Just the fame, glory and adulation that comes from being a successful, gentleman goat farmer.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Congratulations on a job well done. And as a side note...always listen to @Goat Whisperer when it comes to goats and statistics. She is a walking encyclopedia of goat facts.



I need to get @Goat Whisperer to explain how they figure it, because I still don't understand.


----------



## Bruce

But the money from selling quality goats to people who want quality goats doesn't hurt 

You may not understand, but you are doing it right anyway  Of course one DOES like to know WHAT they are doing right so they can do it on purpose.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

That's awesome! Congrats to SGCHs Clarabelle and Zamia!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Soooo... @OneFineAcre when are you going to update your website to show off your goat's awesome new titles and LA scores?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Soooo... @OneFineAcre when are you going to update your website to show off your goat's awesome new titles and LA scores?



Going to have to hire some one 
Haven't touched it in don't know how long


----------



## Bruce

You need to put in a sidewalk so you can get their hoofprints in the walk of fame!


----------



## Latestarter

Perhaps instead of "price" I should have said the value of OFA goats has gone up... I know it's not about price of the goat with you OFA...


----------



## Baymule

That is just so outstanding! The family can stand up and take your bows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Stir Fry tonight with onions peppers mushrooms and rice


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on your goats'  standings.  I don't know alot about the show goat world, but I do know enough and look at your pictures to know that the ones I have seen are very nice, have nice udders and being a milk tester, know that the records must be pretty good too.  
Hope the starter herd sale goes through and that they are happy and do good too.  There is always room for another person who wants to have some good animals.  Competition in the show ring keeps breeders striving for betterment of their herd.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Congrats on your goats'  standings.  I don't know alot about the show goat world, but I do know enough and look at your pictures to know that the ones I have seen are very nice, have nice udders and being a milk tester, know that the records must be pretty good too.
> Hope the starter herd sale goes through and that they are happy and do good too.  There is always room for another person who wants to have some good animals.  Competition in the show ring keeps breeders striving for betterment of their herd.



I was very disappointed you never commented about the steers 
I even got a comment from
Grey Beard that the beef looked good


----------



## farmerjan

Somehow, I wasn't getting the alerts to your thread, then when I went to the recent postings saw the heading about the surprise email, so read it and made the post.  I have since gone back and caught up on the past 6-7 pages.... 

YES the beef looks real good.  Very nice marbling and I am so glad to see that there are other people who really do know how to eat good beef....on the rarer side than the overcooked side.  I go pick up my jersey x beef on Thursday, but I don't have a phone to take pictures nor a digital camera so can't post pics.
There were a couple of days that I didn't get on the internet, we had a tester quit and I was doing some fill in tests 2 hours away, and was barely getting some of my own work done at home, plus was gone for a couple of days with other stuff and  was going on for a few minutes, checking some posts and making a few comments but wasn't spending near the time on it as I have some days.  With not getting the alerts to your thread, I sorta just went by it.  Sorry,   it certainly was not a slight....
Gotta get to bed, have tested the last 4 days straight, and have farms scheduled for 5 more straight days......Not both milkings all days, but many of the farms are 200 cow herds and most all are set up meters, and several are 45 minutes or farther so it will be another long week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Somehow, I wasn't getting the alerts to your thread, then when I went to the recent postings saw the heading about the surprise email, so read it and made the post.  I have since gone back and caught up on the past 6-7 pages....
> 
> YES the beef looks real good.  Very nice marbling and I am so glad to see that there are other people who really do know how to eat good beef....on the rarer side than the overcooked side.  I go pick up my jersey x beef on Thursday, but I don't have a phone to take pictures nor a digital camera so can't post pics.
> There were a couple of days that I didn't get on the internet, we had a tester quit and I was doing some fill in tests 2 hours away, and was barely getting some of my own work done at home, plus was gone for a couple of days with other stuff and  was going on for a few minutes, checking some posts and making a few comments but wasn't spending near the time on it as I have some days.  With not getting the alerts to your thread, I sorta just went by it.  Sorry,   it certainly was not a slight....
> Gotta get to bed, have tested the last 4 days straight, and have farms scheduled for 5 more straight days......Not both milkings all days, but many of the farms are 200 cow herds and most all are set up meters, and several are 45 minutes or farther so it will be another long week.



That's OK. I understand how things get sometme.
I don't know how far you went back but the hanging weights were 812 and 652.  So, if this was 65% of live then 1249 and 1000 lbs.


----------



## Bruce

That is substantially heavier than we humans. Which is why when my Dad and stepmother moved to Oregon (from So. Cal) in 1975, the sheep and beef cattle they started with changed to sheep only after a couple of years. Dad was still working his business in So. Cal and was down there every other week. Stepmother wasn't real comfortable with the BIG animals. She did fine with the sheep (which is something given she was a born city girl, never lived on a farm before).


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> That is substantially heavier than we humans. Which is why when my Dad and stepmother moved to Oregon (from So. Cal) in 1975, the sheep and beef cattle they started with changed to sheep only after a couple of years. Dad was still working his business in So. Cal and was down there every other week. Stepmother wasn't real comfortable with the BIG animals. She did fine with the sheep (which is something given she was a born city girl, never lived on a farm before).



Yes
And I made the mistake of trying to make them friendly
When we first got them they were afraid of us a little
Should have left it that way
The bigger more dominate one it got to the point that Maurine and our helper would not go inside the fence with food
He crowded you too much
I don't think he was mean
But you don't want them
Too friendly either
An animal over 1000 lbs can hurt you intended or not


----------



## farmerjan

Give me a "big cow " over a pain in the @#$# sheep any day of the week.  A couple of good raps on the nose and 99% of the cattle will back off.  I can give them a smack with a short stick or shove them out of the way,  even boink them with the bucket if they are still pushing after being fed, but a sheep seems to know exactly when I am not looking and trip me up or bang into my legs from the side and knock me off my feet in a heartbeat.  All our cattle are varying degrees of friendly.  But, I know what you mean about them crowding you, and no, most all the time it is not mean.  You have to be very aggressive about not letting them "run over top of you" , they just will.  
Our white Texas Dall sheep will hurt you just from trying to not be caught or contained, but they are raised semi-wild to go on hunting preserves.  The ewes are friendlier and they will literally walk all over your feet if you are carrying a bucket to go to feed them.  
 The thing with cattle, many of us have a "CATCH PEN", with a gate that we close, put the feed out then let them in.  It also helps to get them used to coming for feed and not getting squirrely when they are locked in a pen.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So this weekend I'm going to dig through the freezer and find the bone in Ribeyes


----------



## goatgurl

just stopped by to say congrats on your ADGA email.  you have to be so proud of the girls.  lots of hard work goes into what all youall have accomplished.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got late tonight so we are going to cook another one of those Fred Flinstone sirloins in the skillet 
I could post pics but I'm sure most of you are tired of hearing how great my beef is


----------



## Mike CHS

Some might be tired of it but if you are like me you don't get tired of telling about it.


----------



## Bruce

We can't really believe how good it is until we taste it, I'll PM my address


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## goatgurl

those big girls do like to eat for sure.  takes a bit more to keep them 'in flesh'.   they sure look nice.


----------



## Bruce

Just how does one get a goat to go up on those stands?? The stand I made to shear the alpacas is only 18" high WITH a ramp and NO WAY they were going up there without being simultaneously pulled from the front and shoved from the rear.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Just how does one get a goat to go up on those stands?? The stand I made to shear the alpacas is only 18" high WITH a ramp and NO WAY they were going up there without being simultaneously pulled from the front and shoved from the rear.


They jump right on it 
It's outside of the fence and you just let them out and they run jump on it


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> those big girls do like to eat for sure.  takes a bit more to keep them 'in flesh'.   they sure look nice.


They definitely require more effort
I think they look pretty good though
The 2 year old FF who isn't making as much milk is easier
The 5 year old is a little harder
I think the FF is going to be the better of the 2
Better rear attachment
Sometimes those heavy milkers with the weight of all of that milk puts a strain in that udder


----------



## goatgurl

@Bruce  greed in a goat is your friend.  get them use to eating on the stand while you milk and they will head straight for the stand/food.  
OFA I love those long broad rumps.  dstr#1 and I have had more than one discussion about the difference between the look of a dairy doe and an overfed doe.  she wants hers to be round and I want mine to be productive and dairy.  good flesh but not fat.  never that twain shall meet on that for her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> @Bruce  greed in a goat is your friend.  get them use to eating on the stand while you milk and they will head straight for the stand/food.
> OFA I love those long broad rumps.  dstr#1 and I have had more than one discussion about the difference between the look of a dairy doe and an overfed doe.  she wants hers to be round and I want mine to be productive and dairy.  good flesh but not fat.  never that twain shall meet on that for her.


I think you have an eye for talent 
Those rumps are really good
But on another related subject that makes me think about Clarabelle's 92 on her  LA
I asked the appraiser if they made any concessions on the LA score for some of the Nigerians inherent weaknesses compared to standard goats
He said NO
That was the deal when ADGA started the herdbook
They are scored exactly the same


----------



## OneFineAcre

Being stuck in a cubicle for 8 hours a day isn't so bad when you work with really great people.


----------



## Southern by choice

Happy Birthday!


----------



## animalmom

... and may there be many, many more!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on surviving and thriving for another year. Best wishes for another! Knowing you work at a bank, I didn't expect a cubicle life...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> Congrats on surviving and thriving for another year. Best wishes for another! Knowing you work at a bank, I didn't expect a cubicle life...



I work at a bank, but I'm not a banker.
I work in finance, primarily in the area of contracts with our vendors (IBM, Microsoft, etc.)
We've been very active in mergers and acquisitions over the last several years and I am my area's lead in that too, i.e. how we handle the merged banks contracts with their vendors.  Or, more specifically how much we have to pay them to terminate the contracts.


----------



## Bruce

animalmom said:


> ... and may there be many, many more!


But hopefully not many, MANY in a cubicle. 
Happy Bday OFA!

I see we are still making "too big to fail" banks. When my wife was a kid she was given stock in 3 different local banks. None of them is still in existence having been sucked up by:
TD Bank
People's United
And the most recent Community Bank


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday!!!

I thought you were going to tell us this is the day Elvis died 40 years ago........


----------



## goatgurl

nice co-workers you have OFA.  hope you have had a wonderful day.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't been on today so Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe OFA is Elvis reincarnated.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes 
Elvis died on my 13th birthday
Ok go ahead and do the math


----------



## Bruce

Oh, oh pick me!!!!! 

Lessee 40 plus 10 fingers is, um 50. 
50 plus 3 toes is 53
Right??

Happy 53rd Birthday OFA


----------



## OneFineAcre

I put this on the Prayer Request thread but thought it deserved a double post
I think our moderators will let the double post slide
I don't know if you saw the news about the Army Blackhawk helicopter crashing off of the coast of Hawaii but one of our goat friends sister is one of the missing soldiers
Please friends pray for her safe return to her family


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> I put this on the Prayer Request thread but thought it deserved a double post
> I think our moderators will let the double post slide
> I don't know if you saw the news about the Army Blackhawk helicopter crashing off of the coast of Hawaii but one of our goat friends sister is one of the missing soldiers
> Please friends pray for her safe return to her family


(This is going to be a double post)
Super sad to hear that, and I'll be praying. I had a feeling when I saw about it that it might have some connection to me or people I know


----------



## OneFineAcre

There hasn't been much news
They found some debris this morning about 2 miles offshore
They have expanded the search much further due to the currents
It doesn't look good
I think it's moved from rescue to recovery at this point
I pray they can find her and bring her home


----------



## Baymule

Prayers for the family.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The thing that is bothering me the most right now is the fact that we lost 5 true patriots and it is being overshadowed by  a bunch of clowns in Charlottesville VA who call themselves patriots


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree with ya that it certainly is a sad day and situation...all the way around....but, the inner "Structure" of society is certainly "Changing"....and it rests solely on who controls the airwaves, communications, education, and "Societal Issues". There was a song back in the 60s that spoke of this very thing back then, and the words most assuredly speak of today...."The Times They are a Changin" by Bob Dylan.
I stand with the family in Prayer and hope that there is at least resolve.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Prayers and love sent


----------



## babsbag

I'll be praying for the families of all those that are lost.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Totally agree with what you said about it being overshadowed. Praying they'll be able to bring closer to the families.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I saw these tips for watching the Eclipse and thought I should share.

1. The people of Tennessee may have the best view but will also be the first to be sacrificed. ( Sorry Mike)

2. Animals may behave strangely.  If your dog speaks like a man heed it's dire warning.

3.Don't  trust the squirrel with the childs face.  It speaks only lies.

4. When your double arrives, resist the inclination to fight it. It may be stronger than you.  Chances are it will disappear after the eclipse.  Be careful it doesn't switch places, it will be a few decades before you get the chance to come back.

5.  If you stare into the void, and it blinks first, you win.  But the prize is insanity.

6.  Werewolves are not only impossible to kill during an eclipse, they become SUPER WEREWOLVES.

7.  Whatever you do don't buy any weird plants, we don't want a repeat of last time.

8. Apophis, the Moon Serpent, may try to eat you.  Let him.

9.  If once upon a time you were falling in love, but now your only falling apart, there's nothing you can do.  This a different type of eclipse.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol OFA


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> 9. If once upon a time you were falling in love, but now your only falling apart, there's nothing you can do. This a different type of eclipse.


 best one!


----------



## babsbag

Here I thought you were going to tell me that I have to bring all of the animals inside so they don't go blind.


----------



## Mike CHS

Animals are smarter than many people, they know it hurts to look at the sun.


----------



## Bruce

Is THAT why my alpacas are hanging out in the barn almost all day, rain or shine??


----------



## Latestarter

No... your alpacas are not going outside because they KNOW there's a wild, paca eating menace in those back, scary woods, and they no longer have a big strong dog to protect them.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and don't think that doesn't cross my mind ... often.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Judging by the way people in this country listen to warnings there will probably be a lot of blind people come tomorrow night


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I wonder how many I'll be laughing at tomorrow...


----------



## greybeard

I guess I won't have to fly up to Nova Scotia to see it this time.
(evidently some ex girlfriends get all bent out of shape over that kind of thing)


----------



## Latestarter

To the best of my knowledge she never has/did reveal who that song was about... I've always kinda been mildly curious as I liked the song and the artist.


----------



## Bruce

Poka_Doodle said:


> I wonder how many I'll be laughing at tomorrow...


Wouldnt' that be just a bit cruel @Poka_Doodle ??


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Judging by the way people in this country listen to warnings there will probably be a lot of blind people come tomorrow night


As long as it's the hysterical stupid-a$$ protesters.........


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> Wouldnt' that be just a bit cruel @Poka_Doodle ??


If I had more time, I'd show you how many warnings they've been about not looking at it without protection.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> To the best of my knowledge she never has/did reveal who that song was about... I've always kinda been mildly curious as I liked the song and the artist.


Warren Beatty


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> Warren Beatty



James Taylor

Edited:
Well I always thought it was about JT, but according to Google she said it was not.
But darn that girl sure got around.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are at about 50% right now and they are saying at the max in our location it will be 98.4%.

Teresa dug out some old x-ray film that works better than the boxes we made.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Poka_Doodle said:


> I wonder how many I'll be laughing at tomorrow...





Poka_Doodle said:


> If I had more time, I'd show you how many warnings they've been about not looking at it without protection.


Tsk, tsk, tsk!  I hope nobody has ever laughed at you for making a silly mistake!


----------



## Mike CHS

We got just dark enough for all of the night time insect noise started up for a minute or two.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just came back in.  We had 92% blockage at 2:46 pm.
I don't need to see the backside, that's enough for me for few decades or so.


----------



## Bruce

We had about half coverage. I had my camera set up on a tripod. Three odd things:

When seen through the glasses the moon was covering the bottom half of the moon, the camera had it reversed.
Odd red spots that the camera wanted to focus on (the "focal point squares")
There was a bright "image" that the camera preferred to the sun/moon. Not sure if that was some sort of weird reflection or what.
I couldn't get any clear pictures of the partial eclipse given where the camera wanted to focus. Got some so-so pictures.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I read something interesting 
The sun is over 400 times larger than the moon
The reason the moon is able to block the sun during an eclipse is because the sun is over 400 times further away from earth than the moon
But the moon is moving 1 1/2 inches further away from the earth every year 
So at some point it will be to far away from the earth to completely block the sun
The last total eclipse will be in 618 million years 
Now I'm planning a party for that one


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
Zeus's eye is much better.

2 weeks ago. 








Yesterday






Now, Rocky's looks like Zeus's in photo 1, so hopefully the same treatment will have the same outcome.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> @Southern by choice
> Zeus's eye is much better.
> 
> 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38082
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 38083
> 
> 
> Now, Rocky's looks like Zeus's in photo 1, so hopefully the same treatment will have the same outcome.


Did they stare at the eclipse without glasses?


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Did they stare at the eclipse without glasses?


 

Wow OFA- that actually cleared up pretty fast.

Have you been able to identify anything that may be poking out somewhere?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad his eye is better


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Did they stare at the eclipse without glasses?



No, I don't think so.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Wow OFA- that actually cleared up pretty fast.
> 
> Have you been able to identify anything that may be poking out somewhere?



No, considering 3 showed up with an eye issue I have to feel it is some type of infection and not an injury.

But, what ever it is hits fast.

We had just checked Rocky's eyelids 2 days before, and then bam his eye is all clouded.


----------



## animalmom

What did you/are you using on the eyes?


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> What did you/are you using on the eyes?



LA 200
An injection every other day.  And a squirt in the eye everyday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> LA 200
> An injection every other day.  And a squirt in the eye everyday.


You squirted it into his eye? OUCH  That stuff BURNS like heck. 
We've done Pen G into the eye but the LA 200 hurts.

Did you use the anti-stinging oxy?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You squirted it into his eye? OUCH  That stuff BURNS like heck.
> We've done Pen G into the eye but the LA 200 hurts.
> 
> Did you use the anti-stinging oxy?



Just the LA 200.
It didn't seem to bother them too much. And it seems to have worked


----------



## OneFineAcre

http://countryfolks.com/piedmont-jerseys-maintains-profitability-with-grazing/

Interesting read about a Dairy in NC


----------



## Baymule

That was a good article. I enjoy reading about grass farming, whether for dairy or meat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just as an FYI
I had to travel today for my job so my "time out" was self imposed
On another more positive note my goats are really looking good for this point in lactation and with all of the heat and humidity
Clarabelle is well she's Clarabelle
Going to take Cocoa and a few goats to a show the weekend of 9/15 to see if she can pick up that 3rd leg
I think my buddy GW is going to show her for me


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Where are you at in your lactations? I'd love to see how all the girls are doing. 

All our Nigerian's except Gwen (OFA Aravis daughter) are over 240 days so I'm slowing drying them off one at a time since they are all well over volume to get stars. Orchid will probably be the last hold out. She loves to milk. I want them all dry by the end of the September since they are due the first week of December.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our first doe kidded 2/4/17
I think the last kidded 4/8/17
Most kidded in March.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@babsbag
Didn't you say one time that you had a doe that wouldn't settle and you gave a first dose of lute and then a 2nd 13 days later? And put with the buck after 2nd dose ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Don't ever 
And I mean ever breed some ones goats 
Just don't do it


----------



## Green Acres Farm

What happened?


----------



## babsbag

I just saw the tag. Yes, I bred two that way last year. I absolutely could not see them go into heat so I did the two doses of lute and they both came into heat two to three days after the second dose. One kidded with triplets and the other with twins.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It's that time again


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 38264
> 
> It's that time again


Nice!

What blades do you use?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Fingers crossed she gets her third leg! 

We are staring to clip ours too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Nice!
> 
> What blades do you use?


Her body was a 10
Weathers warm and the show is in 2 weeks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Fingers crossed she gets her third leg!
> 
> We are staring to clip ours too.


She looks really good
Not to fat not to skinny


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Her body was a 10
> Weathers warm and the show is in 2 weeks


I just ordered new clippers and tried them out yesterday. 

They came with just a 10 blade and I tried it out one one of the junior does. 

Not a good idea with a mostly white goat...I'm going to have to put sunscreen on her...

But your goat looks good!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> I just ordered new clippers and tried them out yesterday.
> 
> They came with just a 10 blade and I tried it out one one of the junior does.
> 
> Not a good idea with a mostly white goat...I'm going to have to put sunscreen on her...
> 
> But your goat looks good!



You absolutely need to keep sunscreen on them
Particularly the lighter colored ones


----------



## OneFineAcre

We realized something today
We were looking at the 2016 Milk Production leader board and based on those numbers Climate Control could make the top 10 for fat
She has produced 62 lbs as of day 124 and is forecasted to produce 101 lbs
Last year 3 goats tied for 8th with 98 lbs
Next test is next Thursday so we will see where she stands
Breeder we got her from said we needed to pump the groceries in her

ETA
The 62 lbs was at Day 165 not 124


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had originally scheduled milk test today
But Climate was sick yesterday so postponed 
She seems better today 

With this cool weather we are having she needs a good test


----------



## OneFineAcre

So our buckling Vivaldi we purchased this spring is about 12 weeks old
Put him with one of the yearling Does who was in heat and he showed no interest
Never had that happen

ETA
He's 6 months old 
Don't know where I got
12 weeks


----------



## Goat Whisperer

12 weeks old? Thought he was a spring kid?

Hope Climate starts feeling better.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> 12 weeks old? Thought he was a spring kid?
> 
> Hope Climate starts feeling better.


Sorry
Don't know where that came from
He's 6 months old


----------



## Bruce

I don't know much about goats but I was wondering if a 12 week old "buck" would really be interested in does in heat.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Bruce said:


> I don't know much about goats but I was wondering if a 12 week old "buck" would really be interested in does in heat.



Sometimes they are! 

I think the year we got Drinian he bred our 4 girls at 5 months with no problems. He was with them for about 4 weeks before the first one settled, but not for lack of trying on his part.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Hope it all works out with him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we had a "doe"
Kid this spring that we thought was a hermaphrodite
Shwe is a great little heat checker


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> Shwe is a great little heat checker


Well then - she's earning her keep!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had my 35th HS Class Reunion tonight 
I look better than half of them


----------



## Baymule

What about the other half? Dead or plastic surgery?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Some of both
I introduced Maurine to everyone as my trophy wife
She didn't appreciate that as much as she should have 
But she was tired


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol ofa


----------



## Bruce

Geez, I HOPE he looks better than the dead ones!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Milk test tonight
Let's see what Climate Control does and we will see if she is still looking like a top 10
If so we will schedule a validation test for her 
I think we will know after this test


----------



## Southern by choice

Are you excited about the Rowan Co Fair?
I am clipping goats later today. The cold past two days and rain made it impossible. I am way behind now.

GW did all the paperwork for NC State Fair. UGH!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate milked 8.4 lbs on her test
4.9 in am and 3.5 in pm
And she is in raging heat today
We will see


----------



## babsbag

I think that half my herd is in heat and I have bucklings jumping 4' fences. Thank goodness for Lute, hot wire is going up tomorrow.  I have never had this many bucks be unruly, but then I have never had this many bucks... I have 10 of them right now. 

Do you think heat affects production?  Is she going back to your friend to be bred?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I think that half my herd is in heat and I have bucklings jumping 4' fences. Thank goodness for Lute, hot wire is going up tomorrow.  I have never had this many bucks be unruly, but then I have never had this many bucks... I have 10 of them right now.
> 
> Do you think heat affects production?  Is she going back to your friend to be bred?



I think her afternoon milking was off because she was coming into heat.  Maurine said her udder texture was different.

We had planned to take them back to our friends to breed this time, but it didn't work out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Are you excited about the Rowan Co Fair?
> I am clipping goats later today. The cold past two days and rain made it impossible. I am way behind now.
> 
> GW did all the paperwork for NC State Fair. UGH!



Excited? Ahhh. I don't know.
Maurine has the Farmers Market Saturday.
Rachel is going to stay with me though.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is great you will have Rachel this time. 
GW you know will help you too. & Little Bit for the "extras".

We still have 9 goats to clip. Hooves on all. 16 goats.  

One set of clippers broke. All this to do with ONE set of clippers.  Again..


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice  There is a solution...more clippers or less goats. 

There are a couple of fall shows here and no one clips...too close to winter.They call one of them the "Fuzzy Goat Show"


----------



## Southern by choice

Um- some of them have their fluff coming in so they are not coming out well.
Not an option we need to take them all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are only taking 6 to Rowan County.  They will be riding in the back of the Suburban.
2 still needed clipping as of this morning.

We really need to clip all of ours now for the State Fair end of October.
In the past we have always clipped for Mountain Fair the first week of Sept and then groom a little around the legs and head for State Fair.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> GW you know will help you too. & Little Bit for the "extras".


When will they have time???


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> When will they have time???



We show 3 other breeds and OFA has alot of Sr does he shows, we don't have a lot of srs. so that is where extra helpers can be there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> That is great you will have Rachel this time.
> GW you know will help you too. & Little Bit for the "extras".
> 
> We still have 9 goats to clip. Hooves on all. 16 goats.
> 
> One set of clippers broke. All this to do with ONE set of clippers.  Again..


I think Rachel has changed her mind


----------



## Southern by choice

Uh oh.  well at least you only have 6 going... that should be manageable... looks like someone will be showing goats! LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Cocoa gets her final leg!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So why am I up at 2am?
Winding down from my 2.5 hour drive home from the Rowan County Fair
Cocoa did not get that 3rd leg
When we brought the goats to the ring I knew it wasn't going to happen
There were 2 does that were just magnificent
A 4 year old and her 2 year old daughter
The 4 year old was GC in Ring 1 and the 2 year old in Ring 2
Clarabelle did win the Champion
Challenge for
Best of
Breed in Ring 2

But Cocoa's daughter Joy was Grand Champion Jr Doe and Best in Show in Ring 2
Any time you get a purple BIS rosette you had a good show

I guesss you can say this judge is consistent
2 years ago she picked Cocoa's daughter Shea who is Joy's full sister as BIS

And the last thing that I'm so happy about is that a One Fine Acre buck  was the sire of the Grand Champion Jr Doe in Ring 1
That is the icing on the cake
But I'll let someone else tell
You about that


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've also never had a judge ask me for my contact information?
Her Grand daughter has Nigerians


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

[QUOTE="
Clarabelle did win the Champion Challenge for Best of Breed in Ring 2
But Cocoa's daughter Joy was Grand Champion Jr Doe and Best in Show in Ring 2
And the last thing that I'm so happy about is that a One Fine Acre buck  was the sire of the Grand Champion Jr Doe in Ring 1 That is the icing on the cake



So happy for you, OFA!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats OFA! We were finally done and in bed around 1:30am. So tired! It was a great show!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great job!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations on some well earned recognition.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

How many rings were at the show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> How many rings were at the show?


2


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was solo at the show so I didn't get any pics
But if you get a BIS you better get some


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## TAH

Congrats OFA.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Somebody is interested in getting some goats to show
Maurine may sell her Almond Joy


----------



## OneFineAcre

We sold our little "shwe" Hermie I had been calling her
We sold her with a wether 
Her name is now Ann Hathaway and her companion  is William Shakespeare
Billy and Ann
Older couple with horses
Got the goats for their grand kids
They are doing well


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 38578 View attachment 38579
> 
> I was solo at the show so I didn't get any pics
> But if you get a BIS you better get some


She is officially for sale


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We sold our little "shwe" Hermie I had been calling her
> We sold her with a wether
> Her name is now Ann Hathaway and her companion  is William Shakespeare
> Billy and Ann
> Older couple with horses
> Got the goats for their grand kids
> They are doing well


Look what I found on CL: https://gainesville.craigslist.org/grd/d/goat-12-weeks-hermaphrodite/6279226114.html


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Look what I found on CL: https://gainesville.craigslist.org/grd/d/goat-12-weeks-hermaphrodite/6279226114.html



What is wrong with these people?
How unethical.

QUOTE-_" Goat - 12 week - hermaphrodite (Both male and female parts). Pet or companion don't think you can use for breeding. Pretty little sweet thing. *Own an oddity that not everyone can have.* Contact through reply with any questions and I will send my phone number so you can call. Fee for this little sweetheart is *$500.00 obo."*_


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow.
I wonder if anyone is stupid enough to pay $500 for that goat?


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, people fall for the "rare" white Boxer... LOL 
There's definitely no shortage of "stupid" in today's society.


----------



## Bruce

Most likely there IS someone stupid enough. Come on, a "one of a kind that none of your friends will have". Impossible to refuse such a thing. Have to one up your overly rich friends.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

It's utterly ridiculous and sad. "An ODDITY not everyone can have."


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think my little Hermie has a good home.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> What is wrong with these people?
> How unethical.
> 
> QUOTE-_" Goat - 12 week - hermaphrodite (Both male and female parts). Pet or companion don't think you can use for breeding. Pretty little sweet thing. *Own an oddity that not everyone can have.* Contact through reply with any questions and I will send my phone number so you can call. Fee for this little sweetheart is *$500.00 obo."*_


That is just crazy. I'd be amazed and disgusted if it sold for that price.



I know what _I _would have named the hermie but I won't go there on this forum


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger stepped on my phone
It's not good


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger broke my phone 
Way to go


----------



## Southern by choice

Moral of the story-
No matter how much your goats beg JUST SAY NO!
Goats don't need phones.
They can't even text.

Sorry about your phone. Hope you had insurance. That stinks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

No need for insurance when you have a 5


----------



## Southern by choice

lol 5


----------



## babsbag

had a 5   (sorry...couldn't resist) 

And my DH wonders why I don't carry my phone more often. I too have a 5 and would like to keep it in the present tense.


----------



## Southern by choice

um... 5 or "a" 5 ... like apple5 or something?
@babsbag 
I am clueless with this


----------



## babsbag

I am thinking he means an iPhone 5; not that he had 5 phones.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sorry about your phone...


----------



## TAH

My dad had that happen with his phone.... Other than it didn't die but half the screen didn't work.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes an iPhone 5
They have a 10 now 
No need to insure one that old
You can buy a refurbished phone for about what the insurance deductible is
I'm going to see if I can find a used 6 Plus


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel sorta fixed my phone
It's operable at this point
I'm on it now
Was doing some research today
May have to wean myself from Apple and the iOS operating system
There are a lot of much less expensive android phones available
I found one that had a lot of good reviews with a 5.5 in screen for $150
A "refurbished " iPhone 6 is $250-$350
I'll take recommendations


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Rachel sorta fixed my phone
> It's operable at this point
> I'm on it now
> Was doing some research today
> May have to wean myself from Apple and the iOS operating system
> There are a lot of much less expensive android phones available
> I found one that had a lot of good reviews with a 5.5 in screen for $150
> A "refurbished " iPhone 6 is $250-$350
> I'll take recommendations



My Techie son laughs every time he sees my iphone.  Then he shakes his head.
"Apple is always several years behind in.........  "   I tune him out after that because I have no idea what he is talking about. 
For me I just take pictures and text.  Seriously- I can't see on the darn thing anyway.
DH said he got me the iphone because it would be easiest for me to use. 

Do you do alot of work on your phone?


----------



## Bruce

I have a cheap TracFone, not even a "smart" one. Costs about $60/year and I have over 3,000 minutes. Can you tell I don't use it much?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> My Techie son laughs every time he sees my iphone.  Then he shakes his head.
> "Apple is always several years behind in.........  "   I tune him out after that because I have no idea what he is talking about.
> For me I just take pictures and text.  Seriously- I can't see on the darn thing anyway.
> DH said he got me the iphone because it would be easiest for me to use.
> 
> Do you do alot of work on your phone?



I do 0 work on my phone
I talk text
Do BYH
FB 
Stream some video
Use google maps to get me where I'm going
Check the weather 
I need/ want a bigger screen


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm just used to Apples operating system
I had a 3 and a 5c
There is just a lot more out there with Android because Google makes it available to other manufacturers and Apple is exclusive with iOS
Just wondering if anyone has a good inexpensive Android phone


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I have only used the Galaxy phones, so I can not give a side by side comparison.  I use my phone for a large host of things, the day job which is within an IT department, the farms which consist of checking a number of things going on in the greens houses (temps, fan speed, amount of light), fish tanks (pH, DO, temp and a host of other items)  and stalls (cameras).  It allows me to take credit cards at events and since I have an electric smoker (I am not a purist, it works for me), I can keep an eye on that as well and make adjustments if needed (nice for those big over night smokes).  The newest one I have allows me to take hand written notes and mark up existing documents.  Plus standard items of email, texts and phone calls.  Just my two cents worth, but I know switching from one OS to another can be a pain since you have to learn where ever thing is and how it works.


----------



## goatgurl

I hope you get the phone thing worked out.  I have an iPhone 6s that I got at the world of wally and it was like $150.  I'm like you I don't need to be on my phone all the time but this one is easy to use and does everything I need and more, sad thing when your phone is smarter than you are and I find that mine is.
big congrats on the last show.  girls look great.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Really exciting


----------



## Southern by choice

How old is Zenith?


----------



## OneFineAcre

March kid 
Weighs 36 lbs


----------



## OneFineAcre

And look at those gorgeous dogs standing watch


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I was going to say something! They look great!  Which is which?
I love their shorter coat too! Wish mine had shorter coats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'll post some more pics as we clip
But this years kid crop is awesome
Taffy has two does Spice and Pepper that Zamia is the paternal grand dam that are very nice
Cocoa has a daughter Milky Way that looks great
And Opal's daughter Amber is very nice too
All have Zamia as the paternal grand dam


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll post some more pics as we clip
> But this years kid crop is awesome
> Taffy has two does Spice and Pepper that Zamia is the paternal grand dam that are very nice
> Cocoa has a daughter Milky Way that looks great
> And Opal's daughter Amber is very nice too
> All have Zamia as the paternal grand dam


What about Clarabelle's doelings? And Tira"s and Dee's? Were they sold?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> What about Clarabelle's doelings? And Tira"s and Dee's? Were they sold?


Clarabelles doelimgs are not for sale 
Never will be
We have not sold any of the others


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Clarabelles doelimgs are not for sale
> Never will be
> We have not sold any of the others


What I really meant to say is when are we seeing photos of Clarabelle's doelings?


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Wish mine had shorter coats.


You have clippers


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Clarabelles doelimgs are not for sale
> Never will be
> We have not sold any of the others



I misunderstood.
I'll get some pictures of them
They are nice too.

We still have Dee's kid and Tira's.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marigold


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I LOVE Marigold!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I LOVE Marigold!



Me too


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Fullhousefarm 
Marigold is Lord Drinian's full sister


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good chance she will be going to the National Show next year if her udder looks good
Based on Taffys udder and her teat placement looks to be better we have high hopes
It's kind of funny she looks like Zamia did at that age
They are "cousins"
Most of mine are now


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I thought she looked a lot like Zamia. 
She looks like she could be her kid!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 38811
> 
> Marigold


Wow! I like her a lot!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@OneFineAcre, how many do you plan taking to Nationals? Are you planning to freshen Zenith in time for it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> @OneFineAcre, how many do you plan taking to Nationals? Are you planning to freshen Zenith in time for it?



Not sure how many.
Probably Zamia, Taffy, Clarabelle, a yearling milker, and a 2 year old.
Maybe Zenith if she gets big enough to breed by December.
Taffy has two kids this year too, that we may breed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I thought she looked a lot like Zamia.
> She looks like she could be her kid!



Zamia as a yearling.

I'm going to get another picture of Marigold facing the other direction from further back


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maybe this is why Zamia and Marigold look so much alike?

Cowboy and Cowgirl are twins. Tsuga is Cowgirls son


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I so look forward to watching your girls on the ADGA live stream next year! I'll especially be rooting for Zamia and Clarabelle in the dam/daughter class!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks like Marigold has more extension of brisket.

A friend was telling me a few of her does might go to Nationals next year. I said if they do I am finding a way to get up there in person!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I know someone who is planning to go. So exciting! Wish I were closer to see it in person.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know quite a few people who are going, but it would be really special to see these particular goats back in the ring. Long story but if it happens, I would so love to be there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Folks
I have too many bucks
The market is not good around here or maybe I just suck at marketing
If you are in a nearby area and you are interested let me know
I think you all know we have some decent genetics
Some really decent goats may end up at the stockyard (meat) sale
@sadieml here"s your chance
You aren't too far

Edited: 
The price will be way less than what is even reasonable


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Maybe you could print out something like a brag book with pedigrees and photos and have it with you at the fair?  I already have my sweet little Yubi from you or I'd be interested-


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bayleaf Meadows 
Everyone can't have Zamia as their mommy 
And there are a lot of other Champion goats 
(You just got one from the best )

You may be right though
Heard tonight there are ton of new Nigerian exhibitors at the fair
One lady is bringing only 2 and they are 2 months old

But the Superintendent said a lot of new exhibitors with 2 or 3 goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looks like Marigold has more extension of brisket.
> 
> A friend was telling me a few of her does might go to Nationals next year. I said if they do I am finding a way to get up there in person!



Why don't you take some goats if you are going ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I thought about it but I don't have a way to transport them to Ohio!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I thought about it but I don't have a way to transport them to Ohio!


What's wrong with the van ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I wouldn't risk it. 

Plus it's a whole week there. I'd love it, but don't know if it would even be possible.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, that is a whole week of leave. Hotel, food etc... then stress on the goats. IDK... kinda costly at this point.
GW you should go and be a handler.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> GW you should go and be a handler.


She does seem to have a WEE bit of successful practice at that. 



Southern by choice said:


> Yeah, that is a whole week of leave. Hotel, food etc
> IDK... kinda costly at this point.


But this part is still there isn't it!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got the livestock trailer from Maurine's dad
Toggs should be in heat on Tuesday and we will take them to be bred 
Wish us luck


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Mike CHS

Best of luck to you


----------



## Goat Whisperer

What buck is being used?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> What buck is being used?



I don't know for sure 
Maurine is handling all that
Cole put CIDR's in his and is going to AI on Tuesday and Maurine was already going for that
I don't think the plan is to AI ours 
I think he wants a buck out of Climate and one of his bucks
Will update


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had an idea today
We were trying to sell Moonpie, Molasses, and Tira with no takers
So I think they will be our AI guinea pigs
Since Molasses is out of Buttin Heads Fortunato will breed her to Buttin Heads A Modest Proposal 
We have 2 other potential candidates for Moonpie and Tiramisu
Pholia Farm Buck Finn and Piddlin Acres Jukebox


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I had an idea today
> We were trying to sell Moonpie, Molasses, and Tira with no takers
> So I think they will be our AI guinea pigs
> Since Molasses is out of Buttin Heads Fortunato will breed her to Buttin Heads A Modest Proposal
> We have 2 other potential candidates for Moonpie and Tiramisu
> Pholia Farm Buck Finn and Piddlin Acres Jukebox


Nice! I've been thinking about a buck from a lovely Jukebox granddaughter.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I got an LG. K20 phone
It was $120
Getting used to it


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So how'd the Togg dates go?


----------



## OneFineAcre

They are spending the night


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm really liking the new phone
Its a little different 
But I had an iPhone 5c
I wanted a bigger screen but the 6s Plus was just so expensive
So this one is an approvement over my old one at a fraction of the cost


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ginger who is 8 years old has been limping and had a sore spot between her hooves
It blew up into a nasty abscess and we had to Dr her tonight
Oh my gosh that smelled bad 
I could smell it from 3 ft away.
Hopefully she is fixed up


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope it clears up quickly for her


----------



## OneFineAcre

Its still really swollen and she won't put any weight on it


----------



## Bruce

Antibiotics are wonderful things for the right "job"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Antibiotics are wonderful things for the right "job"


She is on excenel


----------



## OneFineAcre

The Toggs are home and hopefully both are bred


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sold 4 goats yesterday
Tiramisu her kid Sassafras and 2 wethers
All went together
The buyers father is a vet in fact he used to be partners with our vet
Should be well cared for


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!   for your toggs


----------



## OneFineAcre

So our friend who we got the Toggs from who bred them said Freday looks good but Climate is thin
She is still milking 8 lbs per day 
We are going to fix them a stall so she can basically get free choice feed and alfalfa

On the other hand the Nigerian milkers look marvelous
I mean a million dollars
Zamia is 7 years old and looks as good as she ever has 
It's amazing how Bermuda hay, alfalfa pellets, and a local mix feed can make Nigerians look great and Toggs need special treatment


----------



## Southern by choice

Yep. Nigerians are easy keepers and are always plump. Standards IMO and I have lots of them, need "more". The minis are more like the nigies- easy keepers.
Our LM's are all a bit thin right now too and we have no idea why.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Standards IMO and I have lots of them, need "more".


SURE you do SBC!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Rachel is competing in the Ms Zebulon competition
Not digging it much


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> So Rachel is competing in the Ms Zebulon competition
> Not digging it much
> View attachment 39228


Does the competition have a talent portion?  Nice photo of Rachel!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Does the competition have a talent portion?  Nice photo of Rachel!


Yes.
She is doing gymnastics


----------



## OneFineAcre

Each girl has to pick a cause for their "platform"
Rachel's platform is to "Choose Adoption"


----------



## babsbag

Good cause and a beautiful young lady. Best of luck to her.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> So Rachel is competing in the Ms Zebulon competition
> Not digging it much


SHE isn't all that excited or YOU aren't all that excited?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm not thrilled
She is thrilled
Rachel was at her Moms office one day and the director of the chamber of commerce cane to talk to Maurine about something with the market and said " hey Rachel wouldn't you like to be in Miss Zebulon pageant ?"
It was on then


----------



## OneFineAcre

Really like what Zamia is doing for her grandaughters


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Who is this? Love the well-placed, plumb teats!


----------



## Mini Horses

Since you said bucks for sale.......@ good prices, I went to your site to see what was available.   NOTHING   

Appears you need to update, yes?  

Well, I can say that pictures there of your bucks -- not sales -- I think Moonshine is adorable eye candy!    Plus I love the name.      Just wanted to mention...not only no listings but your site says "nothing available at this time".  Yeah, marketing needs an update as you are doing yourself a real disservice with the great animals you have.

And I'm only 4 hrs from ya!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mini Horses said:


> Since you said bucks for sale.......@ good prices, I went to your site to see what was available.   NOTHING
> 
> Appears you need to update, yes?
> 
> Well, I can say that pictures there of your bucks -- not sales -- I think Moonshine is adorable eye candy!    Plus I love the name.      Just wanted to mention...not only no listings but your site says "nothing available at this time".  Yeah, marketing needs an update as you are doing yourself a real disservice with the great animals you have.
> 
> And I'm only 4 hrs from ya!



Agreed marketing sucks on our end


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who is this? Love the well-placed, plumb teats!


Pepper
Taffy x Jupiter


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mini Horses said:


> Since you said bucks for sale.......@ good prices, I went to your site to see what was available.   NOTHING
> 
> Appears you need to update, yes?
> 
> Well, I can say that pictures there of your bucks -- not sales -- I think Moonshine is adorable eye candy!    Plus I love the name.      Just wanted to mention...not only no listings but your site says "nothing available at this time".  Yeah, marketing needs an update as you are doing yourself a real disservice with the great animals you have.
> 
> And I'm only 4 hrs from ya!



I put an ad on the Nigerian Dwarfs for Sale for a buckling out of GCH Little Tots Estate Rosmarinus 2*M x Sinai Thunder AD Valiant for $400 and not a single reply


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I put an ad on the Nigerian Dwarfs for Sale for a buckling out of GCH Little Tots Estate Rosmarinus 2*M x Sinai Thunder AD Valiant for $400 and not a single reply


I saw that and I can't believe he didn't sell! That is a steal!

A farm with an EEEE 92 doe deserves a great site.


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm not thrilled
> She is thrilled


I figured. Maybe instead of gymnastics her talent should be showing goats  That would be truly unique.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> I saw that and I can't believe he didn't sell! That is a steal!
> 
> A farm with an EEEE 92 doe deserves a great site.


That's the thing
Her half brothers were sold before they were born


----------



## Mini Horses

With your goat show record, your site will be visited.  People follow that stuff (at least mini horses sold well that way!).

You just need to get the site updated with show results and pics, for sales & pics.   I'm telling you this & a flyer at ALL shows....with website listed....you will have a waiting list!!  I used colored flyers I printed.  I always had buyers waiting for foaling season.  And booked my stallions for outside mares -- now that was a job but, profitable for horses.  

Quality animals sell.  Visitors at shows often have  a herd at home and looking for stock.  Thus, the flyer.   I follow your animals & results here, if I were raising nigies -- esp if showing them! -- I would be religiously looking.

My show days were in  '93-'96 mainly and the websites were not huge at that time but just starting well, now it's an explosion!   So I spent thousands in ads for magazines.  Money well spent, then.  Now, do your site or hire someone to update it....it will be worth it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bayleaf Meadows 
Can I show our new sign design you are making?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

certainly


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you incorporated that pic, I said a while back that it needs to on a banner, or displayed somehow 

@Bayleaf Meadows your work is great, as always.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Glad you incorporated that pic, I said a while back that it needs to on a banner, or displayed somehow
> 
> @Bayleaf Meadows your work is great, as always.



It is an awesome picture.


----------



## Bruce

You took the word right out of my brain OFA! 

Super banner, shows the quality of animals you would have for sale.


----------



## babsbag

Very nice picture and a good way to advertise. Marketing is not my strong point either...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Super banner, shows the quality of animals you would have for sale.


Those would be the type of goats that he KEEPS! 

I don't think you could ever convince OFA to let go of a Zamia or Clarabelle daughter.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is a great banner! Love it!


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Those would be the type of goats that he KEEPS!
> 
> I don't think you could ever convince OFA to let go of a Zamia or Clarabelle daughter.


I didn't say those WERE the goats for sale but an example of the QUALITY of goats he would have for sale.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is an awesome sign and it does look very professionally done.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good News.
Vivaldi decided he wants to be a buck and do his job


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY!


----------



## farmerjan

Very Nice Sign.

But they are VERY NICE GOATS.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Gingers foot is ok


----------



## OneFineAcre

Tatoo'd kids today
Have 3 more to do

Was watching Vivaldi and he didn't look like he felt well
Checked temp and it was 106
What in the world
Gave excenel and Banamine


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh no! That's crazy- hope he has a fast turnaround.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Oh no! That's crazy- hope he has a fast turnaround.


He's eating and drinking.
Temp just now was 102
I'm wondering if he just got to wound up with the ladies ?
But 106 is really high


----------



## OneFineAcre

Or the Banamine did a great job


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope Vivaldi starts feeling better, poor guy.

You just reminded me that I need to tattoo a few more kids too. 
Last two shows I ended up tattooing the day prior (one the day of!- thankfully it was legible when Prynne went GCH)


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Hope he's ok!

Ugh, you also reminded me I have a girl to tattoo...


----------



## Fullhousefarm

I hope he's okay. It's so scary when something is wrong and you have no idea what/why. 

I had a doe spike a 107 fever. Gave Banamine, and I think I did PenG. It was really hot so threw her in the laundry room with a fan and AC. 30 min later, temp down to 102' and eating. Took her back outside and monitored her and fine and dandy for the last two years. Weird. I finished 5 days of PenG just to be safe .


----------



## OneFineAcre

Looks like Bamm Bamm and Moonshine are headed out west

They avoided the meat sale


----------



## OneFineAcre

Vivaldi's temp is 102


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are doing a validation milk test tomorrow for the Toggs because Climate Control still has a chance to make the Top 10 for fat 
Both she and Freeday will star in fat, protein, and volume

Shea and Opal who starred for fat and protein but missed for volume as FF look like they will pretty easily make volume this time

Dee and Molasses should star in all 3 categories as FF
Molasses is on track to be our highest volume ever as a FF she is forecasted to hit 926 lbs.  

Poor Cookie isn't going to make it for volume 
Single kids every time has really held her back I think


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cancelled the test this morning.
Turned cold last night and Climate didn't react well to the change in climate.


----------



## Bruce

That's too bad. Can it be rescheduled in the near future?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> That's too bad. Can it be rescheduled in the near future?



Yes, but we wanted to do it before the state fair this weekend.
You get them out of their routine and this late in lactation you let them fill over 12 hours to get a good show fill.
All can throw them off.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> We are doing a validation milk test tomorrow for the Toggs because Climate Control still has a chance to make the Top 10 for fat
> Both she and Freeday will star in fat, protein, and volume
> 
> Shea and Opal who starred for fat and protein but missed for volume as FF look like they will pretty easily make volume this time
> 
> Dee and Molasses should star in all 3 categories as FF
> Molasses is on track to be our highest volume ever as a FF she is forecasted to hit 926 lbs.
> 
> Poor Cookie isn't going to make it for volume
> Single kids every time has really held her back I think



Sounds like your Toggs are doing great. 

That's great for Molasses. Congrats! Will you milk her the full 305 days?

Do you milk cookie daily too? It's never as effective as multiple kids, but it worked on ours with a single. Of coarse her 9 month old got called "overfleshed" at our last show and she's as big as her dam. So- she might be nursing as much as triplets! (Drinian daughter)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Sounds like your Toggs are doing great.
> 
> That's great for Molasses. Congrats! Will you milk her the full 305 days?
> 
> Do you milk cookie daily too? It's never as effective as multiple kids, but it worked on ours with a single. Of coarse her 9 month old got called "overfleshed" at our last show and she's as big as her dam. So- she might be nursing as much as triplets! (Drinian daughter)


Cookie has been milked twice a day


----------



## babsbag

Have you tasted the Togg milk yet? Glad your buck responded well to the meds. That is a pretty high temp.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Have you tasted the Togg milk yet? Glad your buck responded well to the meds. That is a pretty high temp.



Yes on the Togg milk, I put something on here right after we got them.  Did a side by side taste test with Nigerian milk.

The Togg milk wasn't bad like I had always heard.  It reminds me of the milk I drank growing up, my grandmother had dairy goats. 

It isn't as good as the Nigerian milk.  We use the Nigerian milk for drinking and cereal. 

Yeah, Vivaldi bounced back pretty quick.  He bred Joy yesterday.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So tomorrow should be a good day
Maybe a very good day
People are coming to pick up Bamm Bamm and Moonshine at 8 am
The guy buying them is a student in animal science at Mt Olive University
Just like Mt Olive pickles
Mt  Olive, NC is the pickle capital of the world
Our good friend is the professor/chair of the AS program there and says he is a good young man
She is actually coming with him to get them
They have a fall break and she is going to his family"s farm to do a cattle AI clinic


So that's a done deal

Tomorrow afternoon someone is coming to look at the Rosemary × Valiant buckling
They are coming from 2 hours away so hope he goes home with them


----------



## Bruce

Um, shouldn't Mt. Olive be the OLIVE capital of the world? They should rename it to Mt. Pickle. I've never heard of Mt. Olive pickles BTW.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> Um, shouldn't Mt. Olive be the OLIVE capital of the world? They should rename it to Mt. Pickle. I've never heard of Mt. Olive pickles BTW.


I don't know what to tell you Bruce
I didn't name the town and we don't grow olives in NC
Must be a Southern thing the Mt Olive pickles
I'm sure if you would just Google it you would find they make a lot of pickles there


----------



## OneFineAcre

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Olive_Pickle_Company

Let me save you a few clicks
Its the largest pickle company in the US
Jeez haven't you heard of Wikipedia or are you just lazy ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

http://www.mtolivepickles.com/

Here is there website


----------



## Bruce

OneFineAcre said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Olive_Pickle_Company
> 
> Let me save you a few clicks
> Its the largest pickle company in the US
> Jeez haven't you heard of Wikipedia or are you just lazy ?


I trust there was supposed to be a  with that.

OK, I looked at the Wikipedia entry:
" Mt. Olive is the largest independent pickle company in the United States and top-selling pickle brand in the Southeastern United States, where its market share approaches 70 percent.[1][2]"

Note the word "independent". I'm not sure they can claim to be the pickle capital of the entire world  I personally like Claussens but since I've never seen a Mt. Olive pickle, I can't make a comparison. Should I ever be in the south, I'll try to remember to give them a try. I better not like them though, since they can't be had up here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bruce said:


> I trust there was supposed to be a  with that.
> 
> OK, I looked at the Wikipedia entry:
> " Mt. Olive is the largest independent pickle company in the United States and top-selling pickle brand in the Southeastern United States, where its market share approaches 70 percent.[1][2]"
> 
> Note the word "independent". I'm not sure they can claim to be the pickle capital of the entire world  I personally like Claussens but since I've never seen a Mt. Olive pickle, I can't make a comparison. Should I ever be in the south, I'll try to remember to give them a try. I better not like them though, since they can't be had up here.


Do you have nothing better to do
I was just telling about selling some goats and who bought them


----------



## OneFineAcre

I forgot


----------



## babsbag

Just a bit of trivia..A town near me, Corning, gets to be the table olive capital of the US and is the second largest table olive producer in the world...home to Lindsay olives.  

I have only had milk from one Togg...mine...and it was horrid. Unfortunately the goat died so I couldn't find out if it was a seasonal or food based as I didn't have her long enough. I have not tasted the milk from the one I have now, it just goes into the bulk tank, but good to know that they aren't all bad.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear you are finding some good homes for the goats to go to!

We need to reduce our numbers by a few


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck boys


----------



## OneFineAcre

@babsbag

I know you are a beekeeper.  There are huge pickling cucumber fields in eastern North Carolina.  All around them you will see bee hives.  You have to have so many bees to pollinate the fields.   But, the cucumber blossoms don't really have any nectar for the bees.  So, the bees have to be fed.

Have you ever heard of "cotton honey" or "cotton blossom honey".  They grow a lot of cotton around here too, and the cotton blossoms make a very uniquely flavored,  light colored honey.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sold Rosies buckling


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Maurine tatoo'd the last kids today without me
She messed one up
She put OF in the left ear 
I don't think a judge will be looking at it at the fair this weekend 
Will have to change her papers


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine's milking now.
Fair this weekend we know how to handle the Nigerian udders
The Toggs?
We will need some guidance on them 
Fortunately we have some guidance


----------



## OneFineAcre

Those darn Toggs are getting pretty much free choice 2nd cut orchard, Pennsylvania alfalfa, Bermuda, 7 quarts a day of our mix feed or a custom mix feed, top dressed with calf mana, or a high protein horse supplement 
They still look thin to me
I actually think they look the way they are supposed to look
Just different from Nigerians


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Where is the show located again?
I wish you guys the best!


----------



## OneFineAcre

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Where is the show located again?
> I wish you guys the best!


Raleigh NC


----------



## Southern by choice

That stinks about the tattoo! UGH!
Our Lamanchas are thinner than what I want too. Since the boys started rut the girls hang by the fence. 
Not the Nigies- just the big girls- well some Nigies do but they make sure they eat. 
Prynne is in heat and she stayed on the fence all day... she wouldn't eat. :/


----------



## sadieml

Those boys certainly are beautiful.  I love blonds and strawberry blonds (goats, that is).  DH has nearly black curly locks-my fave in men!  Their new owner is very fortunate! I look forward to seeing you sweep those shows at the NC state fair!  Your girls are definitely a force to be reckoned with.

My 2nd DS and I almost "dropped-in" on the NC state fair 2016.  Maybe we can swing it this year? idk


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!  Looking forward to hear how you guys do!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

My nephew with his major award in goat showmanship
(All of the pee wees got blue ribbons)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had a good fair.
Not great like last years
We took 0 pictures
I'm off next week
Will take some "after fair"
Pics 

Freday was GC Toggenburg in the youth show
Climate had best udder

In the Nigerians youth show
All we remember was Clarabelle was first place aged doe
You know you take your ups and downs in the show ring and I'm not going to complain
But I do remember that the judge picked the yearling doe as reserve grand champion over Clarabelle that appraised 92 eeee
I had a what the heck moment on that one folks




Marigold was Reserve Grand Champion Jr Doe in Nigerian Open Show
OMG there had to have been 100 Jr's in the show.
Marigold is a yearling and I know there was 26 in her age group

Shea was first place 3 year old milker and her dam Cocoa was 2nd place aged doe
Really pumped about Shea
 Nigerian open show was super competitive
Zamia and Clarabelle finished 4th and 5th in the Champion Challenge
You know it was competitive when does that appraise 91 and 92 finish 4th and 5th


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot one thing
In the Nigerian Jr Open Show Jr Kids
We had 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th and that was out of about 20


----------



## babsbag

I just saw the post on the bees. I have never heard of cotton honey, I didn't even know that cotton was pollinated, very little is grown in CA and none where I live so I don't know much about it. I have cucumbers in bloom right now too and the bees are all over them. We would be in a world of hurt with no bees.  I have a couple of volunteer sunflowers that came up very late; they are blooming now. It made me realize that I should plant some next late next year to give the bees a fall crop. We won't have frost until the middle of Nov so I can grow crops late, it is nice to be different. 

Good job on the show.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the show.  sounds like youall did well.  have had one or two of those what the heck moments myself.  ya never know what any judge sees on any given day.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> congrats on the show.  sounds like youall did well.  have had one or two of those what the heck moments myself.  ya never know what any judge sees on any given day.



When we first started showing we used to hear people talk about how they wouldn't 
Show under this judge or that
I think I got to that point this weekend 
I just don't know the eyes that placed a yearling FF in front of a 5 yo that appraised 92 EEEE


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations on the show results!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> I just don't know the eyes that placed a yearling FF in front of a 5 yo that appraised 92 EEEE


I had a JR. buck that placed GC at one show - as I recall he was in the 6 - 9 month class. (what we lovingly called their "ugly" stage)  Now - I'm not gonna turn down a GC placing at any time - but I was kinda surprised when it happened.   Lots of people shaking their heads at that one - but I will say that buck went on to several more GC placings in subsequent shows so maybe the judge was "projecting"?  Like I said - I'm not going to turn down the placing - but the judge needs to judge them as they stand that day. 

Also had an 8 week old buckling take Jr. Champ at another show.  But, at that show - he earned it, lol.  Not much there as it was a fairly small show.

There were judges that I'd drive 12 hours to show under - and some that I wouldn't drive around the corner for.  Nothing personal, but we had different ideas of what animals best represented the breed standard.


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats!


----------



## AClark

Way to go! I'm still looking for resources on showing our Nubians. I have to find someone local to me to help out with NOA registration since their papers were lost long before I got them. I didn't think that'd be an issue until my son decided showing the goats might be fun! lol


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

"Behind" the scenes at the show-

(The only photos I got of your goats at the fair)


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> "Behind" the scenes at the show-
> 
> (The only photos I got of your goats at the fair)View attachment 39580View attachment 39581


Who is this girl?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Black Opal
3 year old 2nd freshener


----------



## OneFineAcre

@frustratedearthmother
They have a Pygmy show on Sunday in the same building
Our show finished early so I watched some

On Saturday this $30k livestock trailer with living quarters backed in
On the back it had a logo for (I can't recall the name) Pygmy Goat Farm.
I told someone you could put a lot of Pygmy's on that rig
They replied " I think you could put all of them on it"


----------



## OneFineAcre

Table shot.
Didn't do too bad


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Congrats on the show! How did Rachel do? Is she "into" the goats or not so much? 

Don't forget we have a nice show down here in March. 

We've had those, "No way! Can't believe it!" moments before. Last January it was showmanship. The girl that won had never shown before and she even thought it was a joke. The Senior that as shown for 8 years and gone to Nationals- was second from the end- and she wasn't having a bad day. None of the above were my children. The judge seemed reasonable with the goat placings- but she should not be doing showmanship. The only thing she asked the Intermediates was their goat's name. 

I hear you about the larger breeds and weight. It's so much more work to keep it on them. I'm trying to bulk up a LM that's been in milk for 8 months and she eats like a ... hungry goat... but she just makes more milk the more I feed her. Shiny coat, happy. Just not packing it on like a Nigerian would that's for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cocoa was 2nd placed aged doe
But she placed one spot ahead of the doe who finished 5th place 5 year old at ADGA National Show
Not to shabby


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> They have a Pygmy show on Sunday in the same building
> Our show finished early so I watched some


Cool!  Was it a big show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Congrats on the show! How did Rachel do? Is she "into" the goats or not so much?
> 
> Don't forget we have a nice show down here in March.
> 
> We've had those, "No way! Can't believe it!" moments before. Last January it was showmanship. The girl that won had never shown before and she even thought it was a joke. The Senior that as shown for 8 years and gone to Nationals- was second from the end- and she wasn't having a bad day. None of the above were my children. The judge seemed reasonable with the goat placings- but she should not be doing showmanship. The only thing she asked the Intermediates was their goat's name.
> 
> I hear you about the larger breeds and weight. It's so much more work to keep it on them. I'm trying to bulk up a LM that's been in milk for 8 months and she eats like a ... hungry goat... but she just makes more milk the more I feed her. Shiny coat, happy. Just not packing it on like a Nigerian would that's for sure.



Rachel isn't into it too much right now
She was being a real pill during the show 
I think that had something to do with the placing 
I think judge placed Rachel and not Clarabelle
And truthfully that's fair 
Even though it wasn't showmanship and they are judging the goat, why reward the kid not putting in the effort
I will tell you our approach is going to change next year with regards to showing


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Cool!  Was it a big show?


That I don't know


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea was 1st placed 3 year old
Cocoa is her dam


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea has a really wide rump
It is the same width from the hooks to pins
Judge iin the Open Show really looked at that closely


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 39619 View attachment 39620
> Cocoa was 2nd placed aged doe
> But she placed one spot ahead of the doe who finished 5th place 5 year old at ADGA National Show
> Not to shabby


Very nice photos.  Was that the Fair's photographer's shots?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Very nice photos.  Was that the Fair's photographer's shots?


No
It was a friend /member of the club
Did you see the whole album on FB ?.
I shared it 
It was Panache that Cocoa placed ahead of


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Did you see the whole album on FB ?.

Thanks for sharing the album.  It was great to see some photos taken with a good camera and someone who knows what they are doing.  Your does look great, and their udders have really nice shape.  I love their medial and their teat placement.  (BTW, I'm up because I heard goats calling and had to check if anything was amiss because of the storm- nope, all's fine except that the boys are love sick. I did scare a couple of raccoons away from the chicken coop while I was there, so it wasn't a wasted trek.)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot until @Bayleaf Meadows forwarded this picture
We had 3rd place dairy herd ( 9 entries )


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great day to be a goat in NC
64 degree s and dry and sunny


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> Great day to be a goat in NC
> 64 degree s and dry and sunny


Man, that is awesome weather.... Rainy, muddy, and cold.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have 3 kids that went to the fair with snotty noses and Zamia has a cloudy squinty eye
We had some pink eye this summer with our bucks


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They went to the fair with it, or came home with it? 
Poor babies. Ours seem okay.... but you also know how I set my pens up and I didn't have anyone against our pens. I don't remember if you had anyone against you or not.


----------



## Southern by choice

Aw that stinks! Cold tonight too.
So far so good but we are watching- I will say the young ones looked a bit cold tonight - GW put the heat lamp on.
That is the tough part- clipping in late Oct- daytime weather may be fine but daggone, the nights can get cold. Glad we had good weather at the fair.

Hope Zamia doesn't have pink eye. 



edited for spelling- lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

They didn't go with it


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope she doesn't either .

Flys spread pink eye so just keeping your animals separate doesn't necessarily protect


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our pens were not adjacent to any other pens


----------



## Southern by choice

GW and I were talking earlier and we both forgot to give probios- We will be giving probios to everyone tomorrow.
We also forgot our water and had to use the water there- 

Of course I also didn't know she was feeding alfalfa and I didn't give alfalfa all weekend- just regular grass hay...
oops- she fed all this alfalfa and now the goats that were all home have softer poo.


----------



## babsbag

Every well dressed goat needs these for those chilly winter (or fall) nights.

http://www.glambjams.com/


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine and I are both coming up with our list of 10 goats to sell
It will definitely include 3 does who won Jr Championships and one who won Best In Show.


----------



## Southern by choice

Most of our cuts will be in March after kidding- if the udder isn't perfect they will have to be moved on.
We will be in big trouble if we end up with lovely udders on everyone. 

Do you think you two will pick the same 10 goats?

GW and I are usually on the same page.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope you both come up with the same 10!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Miss Teen Zebulon pageant tonight
Rachel did not win
She did really well though.
Maurine was worried that there would be an embarrassing moment like tripping in high heals, or freezing on her onstage question
No, she did great 
Nailed her dance/gymnastics routine.
Was beautiful in her evening gown.

Finished off the evening by hitting a deer with my car on the way home
Minor damage to an old car with high miles
But I hit him pretty darn hard.
He ran off but I think he is going to have a bad night


----------



## Southern by choice

Did she enjoy the experience? 
Funny how momma was all nervous.

Sorry about the deer. Thankfully you are ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Did she enjoy the experience?
> Funny how momma was all nervous.
> 
> Sorry about the deer. Thankfully you are ok.



I think she did.
Will know more tomorrow
I feel bad about the deer.
Not to worried about the car
The headlight is relocated but works
Honestly the car is probably worth $500
Maybe $700 before the deer

The deer had to have been  badly injured considering how hard I struck him


----------



## babsbag

Glad that she had a good time and no bad moments. And glad that you didn't get hurt hitting the deer.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Did she enjoy the experience?
> Funny how momma was all nervous.
> 
> Sorry about the deer. Thankfully you are ok.



So actually Rachel is bummed
She didn't expect to win
But there were 5 contestants
She wasn't 2nd runner up
She wasn't first runner up
And she didn't win
So she feels like she came in last
I don't know what to say
She did great
The girl who won definitely did best.
But there wasn't that much difference in the others
Her talent was much better than 2 of them and as good or better than the other


----------



## OneFineAcre

New milk fridge in the yellow garage

I will be happy to not have my fridge full if milk

And the freezer space will help
With 2 hogs and a steer in the large and small chest freezer you can't find anything you want.
Wanted a beef roast tonight and couldn't find one.

So we got one if those big Fred Flinstone sirloin steak and cooked like a roast
I didn't want a steak and wanted some gravy

OMG was it good

Going to share my secret gravy recipe

When you cook your roast put 1 1/2 cups of water in your Pyrex dish
Add a pack of French onion soup

Add your roast

Cook

So you have this great broth to make gravy
The secret is to thicken using pancake mix
Discovered by accident when we didn't have any flour or corn starch.
Its the best


----------



## farmerjan

Tip for not being able to find things in freezers.  I use smaller sized cardboard boxes  to contain things in the freezers.  All ground beef goes in one (or 2)  all ribeyes in one, sirloins in another, etc and so forth.  Use a sharpie/magic marker on the outside of the box.  Boxes are disposable if they get torn or pulled apart.  I have found some that fit exactly on the shelves of the upright so can look at the outside for what is in the box.  In the chest freezer it just is easier to pull up a smaller box of similiar cuts of meat than to go digging through the whole thing.  Saves time, protects the bags from pin holes from constantly moving the vacuum pack bags;  protects from frostbit fingers too.


----------



## Southern by choice

I know people have differing opinions but I do not like pageants. I feel like adolescent girls have enough to deal with as far as pressure, looks, etc and these things can tell "some kids" ( I mean these kids can interpret) that they aren't good enough. I saw this when I was young with moms that had their little kids in pageants and then later with Jr Miss etc... always made me sad. 

Rachael seems more stable than that so I am sure it wouldn't affect her that way... I just think of the ones that are already struggling but no one may know it.

I am sad she is disappointed though. 


Love the gravy tip! That is genius!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I know people have differing opinions but I do not like pageants. I feel like adolescent girls have enough to deal with as far as pressure, looks, etc and these things can tell "some kids" ( I mean these kids can interpret) that they aren't good enough. I saw this when I was young with moms that had their little kids in pageants and then later with Jr Miss etc... always made me sad.
> 
> Rachael seems more stable than that so I am sure it wouldn't affect her that way... I just think of the ones that are already struggling but no one may know it.
> 
> I am sad she is disappointed though.
> 
> 
> Love the gravy tip! That is genius!



We are in complete.agreement as to pageants
I was against it from the beginning.
We aren't pageant parents
But on the flip side she really wanted to do it and she put more effort into it than she ever has for anything
And that's a positive
And she has to deal with her disappointment.
And she seems to be handling it 
She is not into showing goats any more
And we have discussed that too
Just because her mom likes it doesn't mean she does and we are going to make major adjustments for the next fair


----------



## babsbag

I have a good friend with 5 kids. The oldest 3 did FFA, got the top award in FFA, won showmanship countless times, and lived and breathed goats when in high school. Kid # 4 just started high school and wants nothing to do with FFA or showing goats. She is on the swim team and in band. Kid 5 is too young...8 years old...so the jury is out on him. Kids are all different.

Good for you for letting Rachel find her way and her niche without letting her get lost. She will do well...she has good parents to guide her.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is pretty cool that she looked at it and did the work, and put forth the effort! That is a positive!
Love that you support the shift and changes. 
Just don't leave goats altogether- it is fun meeting up with you guys. Having people that can be genuinely happy for you makes such a difference. 

We also have less people involved with the farm stuff, but that has been that way for a while. Kids all moving out- we have long sold off all our breeding poultry and have only a few favorite chickens left. Kiko's are on long term lease. 
Same as you- changes have to be made. In my case it is down sizing and really looking at my goals. GW has different goals so somehow we have to find a balance between the two.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh, we won't be leaving goats.  Maurine still loves them.

We have just made it too much work, particularly the state fair.

Trying to have as many animals as possible for premiums.

And Rachel doesn't have the patience to show a Jr Kid, Intermediate Kid, Sr kid, Yearling, 2year old, etc.  And, with the size o the classes, it takes a long time and she just isn't interested in it enough .

She did great showing the Toggs.   Just 2 goats in 2 classes.  And the classes weren't huge so, not very long.


----------



## Southern by choice

We will have to change up some things too.
That is how we are looking at the spring shows- 
We will have way to many FF does and with only two people to show them it won't be worth the fees to spend on them. 
We are definitely going to limit what goes. 
Same with the lil ones- this year there will be too many all in the same age group classes.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I know what you mean


----------



## OneFineAcre

So apparently Climate Control didn't settle
Took her back today and she had "cooled off" by the time we got her there
Going to Lute her in 10 days


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had a "buck break" today.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What is a "buck break"?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Uh oh! Hope he was one you liked!


----------



## Southern by choice

By buck break... do you mean a breakout or the buck got "broke". I have heard of this but don't know anyone personally that experienced it with one of their own bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Buck (Fortunate Son) broke in with the does
Fortunately I came out on the deck and saw him 
But not before he bred Zamia
And that was not what we wanted


----------



## OneFineAcre

I should have said break out


----------



## Goat Whisperer

His brother Isaac has gotten out twice trying to get to the does. Thankfully I have 2 more fences in between them so there was no risk of an accident. Goats


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sorry to hear that an unplanned mating took place. Hopefully he will start to behave himself.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So an OFA doe and a Jr out of an OFA buck did pretty good in a FL show this weekend


----------



## OneFineAcre

I am the treasurer of our goat club
Our meeting is next weekend
But I have lower level 11th row seats to the Redskins vs Vikings 
What to do??
Looks like Maurine will be giving the treasurer's report


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I wont be able to make it  

Have goat related business I need to attend to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelle Jr


----------



## OneFineAcre

It.looks.like one of.our does has cancer :-(


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That's so sad. Is there anything that can be done for her? Which one is it? Young or old?


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh no, is this the doe you had the biopsy for the skin?
Or am I thinking of someone else?

This is very sad.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is it Ginger?


----------



## babsbag

I'm sorry. Never something we want to hear.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Skin Cancer?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Oh no, is this the doe you had the biopsy for the skin?
> Or am I thinking of someone else?
> 
> This is very sad.  Sorry to hear this.



Yes.
Its Dee


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Yes.
> Its Dee



She is a young doe too, isn't she?
I am sorry to hear this.
Sometimes it can be a mixture of sadness and frustration - you have a healthy herd, well kept, managed, and fed... and yet something like this- completely out of your control and that is the worst part. At least you have some answers even though the results are not what you wanted. 

How is Maurine taking it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurines been doing animals for years
Rachel wants to know if she can have chemotherapy
Bad thing is She has been bred


----------



## Southern by choice

What kind of cancer is it? 
Will she make it til kidding?
Ah, I know you are a softy when it comes to your animals and Maurine loves her goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you have an answer

How bad is it? I know she had the rash issue, but it it progressing into something worse or is she holding steady right now? I'm surprised that such a young doe would have cancer.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are doing Climate Control's validation test tomorrow
Very exciting to have a doe on the National Leader Board


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Glad you have an answer
> 
> How bad is it? I know she had the rash issue, but it it progressing into something worse or is she holding steady right now? I'm surprised that such a young doe would have cancer.


It's early.
Hopefully we will have her for a while


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about your doe


----------



## OneFineAcre

Test went well
Climate milked 7.6 lbs at 252 days in lactation
We had figured if she averaged 7 lbs on her last 3 tests and 4 percent of fat she would finish at 102 lbs of fat which based on the last 2 year's would put her in the top 10
Her last test was 8.3lbs and 5.4 percent fat
This was 7.6 lbs and  fat pending the lab results
She could end up around 112 lbs


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here's the milk machine
Best pic I could get
She is in really good condition for a Togg  still milking close to a gallon a day 250+ days in lactation
Freday looks marvelous 
Can't get a good pic of her when she has her face in your pocket.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Y'all remember Callie?
She's my girl
She follows me in the goat pen
With the dogs 
It took some training but they know she's part of the farm family
She is a mouse killing machine


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Lovely cat!  And Togg! Love to see them enjoying the beautiful weather while it lasted...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had great seats for the Redskins - Vikings game today
Headed home from DC


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rosemary is in the breeding pen with Vivaldi


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we had the instance where Fortunate Son got in the doe pen and I saw him breed Zamia
We are going to Lute her
We had already decided we were not going to show her Memorial Day but breed her later for the National Show so we have some time (not much)
I think we are going to breed her with Vivaldi 
Its a complete out cross and I have mixed feelings about it
We are going to breed Clarabelle to Big Brown.
That's kind of a no brainer


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are debating having another litter of pups from Angel and Marvel


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> So we had the instance where Fortunate Son got in the doe pen and I saw him breed Zamia
> We are going to Lute her
> We had already decided we were not going to show her Memorial Day but breed her later for the National Show so we have some time (not much)
> I think we are going to breed her with Vivaldi
> Its a complete out cross and I have mixed feelings about it
> We are going to breed Clarabelle to Big Brown.
> That's kind of a no brainer


Is Big Brown a Zamia son?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Is Big Brown a Zamia son?


No he's a Rosemary son


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> So we had the instance where Fortunate Son got in the doe pen and I saw him breed Zamia
> We are going to Lute her
> We had already decided we were not going to show her Memorial Day but breed her later for the National Show so we have some time (not much)


 
It seemed like the ND winners at the NC State Fair had kidded closer to the fair date, not Memorial Day.  June, July- if I remember correctly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Did Fortunate son get any does this year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes, the plan is to have her kid in Mid May, the national show is the end of June.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Did Fortunate son get any does this year?


No
Trying to sell him.


----------



## Southern by choice

Exciting you guys will be going to Nationals again!
Looking like alot of people will be wanting to go since it is so close!

Is this a repeat breeding between Clarabelle & Big Brown?
They should be lovely!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't think Clarabelle has been bred to BB before 
Her 2 does this time were from Valiant
Last time she had 3 bucks and they were from her half brother Zeus. I know one of those is in NY and I know one was weathered I think 2 were wethered
Her first time she had twin bucks.  I think they were Rocky not 100 per cent sure on my memory without checking ADGA
@Pearce Pastures got one of those and the other went to Ohio


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think Clarabelle has been bred to BB before
> Her 2 does this time were from Valiant
> Last time she had 3 bucks and they were from her half brother Zeus. I know one of those is in NY and I know one was weathered I think 2 were wethered
> Her first time she had twin bucks.  I think they were Rocky not 100 per cent sure on my memory without checking ADGA
> @Pearce Pastures got one of those and the other went to Ohio


Clarabelle had two bucklings by Moonshine in 2015.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Clarabelle had two bucklings by Moonshine in 2015.


Told you I wasn't sure


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Told you I wasn't sure



Yeah, just thought I'd spare you the looking up.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have noticed that Big Brown throws nice wide rumps equal width from hooks to pins
2 Cocoa daughters went Best in Show
One Shea won the 3 year old age class at this year's state fair without the best udder and wide rumps was definitely something that this particular judge looked at 
She ran her fingers down the rump from hooks to pins
Marigold another BB daughter I think is our best yearling
And it would be a good line breeding 
I need to go to ADGA genetics and enter the planned breeding and see what percentage inbreeding it is


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Yeah, just thought I'd spare you the looking up.


You know how to look up the planned breeding ?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> You know how to look up the planned breeding ?


2.64% inbred


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> 2.64% inbred


Who are the main contributors ?
Guessing Tsuga ?
Probably some blank spaces in the pedigree so its probably a little higher than that


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Planned Breeding - 2.64% Inbred
Top 10 Contributors to Inbreeding
*Registered Name* *Reg #* *%*
LITTLE TOT'S ESTATE TSUGA D001357053 1.32    SDS and DDSS
CREEK ROAD ENVOY D001329679 0.60      SDSS and DDSSS
WOODHAVEN FARMS LEVI LEGEND D001354349 0.39   SDDS and DDDS
WOODHAVEN FARMS COWGIRL D001354350 0.33  SDSD and DDDSD


----------



## farmerjan

That's not that much inbreeding when you realize that there are holstein cows that are over 15% inbred and some I suspect even more.


----------



## OneFineAcre

No, it's not much. 
 But, I'm thinking it's actually a little big higher. Probably closer to 4%
Big Brown's  sire is the only animal on that side of the Pedigree that is being included, because further back were registered with AGS, and not ADGA.  Since he is a Woodhaven Farm animal and Cowgirl, and Levi Legend are, chances are he is some relation to them, it's just not in the calculations.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

@OneFineAcre - when will you be drying off your does?  Do you have to stay milking through a certain date for milk test?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Any of those that starred in all 3 categories last year, she started drying them off after the state fair.
She's still milking the Toggs and I think Opal and Shea the 2nd Fresheners.


----------



## OneFineAcre

2 repeat breedings today.
Taffy x Jupiter (Zamia x Big Brown)
Shea x Zeus (Zamia x Rocky)

We are really loving these does that Zamia is the paternal grand dam
To my eye they look better than the doe Zamia had this year
I guess we will see


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mautine wants to breed Clarabelle to Big Brown. And Zamia to Vivaldi
I said maybe since we already had 2 Zamia bucks might be better to do the outctoss with Clarabelle and Vivaldi and we could keep a buck to breed to some of those that Zamia is the paternal grand dam


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the lab results from last milk test
Climate hit 102 lbs of fat on the test at 252 days in lactation.
Now forecast to hit 118 lbs.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## OneFineAcre

We were just feeding and Maurine said you know Climate can finish in the top 5
She just checked and last year 2nd was 117 lbs


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congrats!


Don't congratulate us yet 
We are going to test her 2 more times
That goat is eating better than me


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another Climate Control note she didn't settle when Maurine took them and then when she came into heat again we got her there too late
So Maurine luted her this morning so we can plan to take her
Got the trailer hooked up


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> Don't congratulate us yet
> We are going to test her 2 more times
> That goat is eating better than me


Congrats on how she's doing so far!


----------



## Southern by choice

With kidding so late in the season she would be just right for going to Nationals. 
Do you all plan on taking her or just your dwarfs?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> With kidding so late in the season she would be just right for going to Nationals.
> Do you all plan on taking her or just your dwarfs?


Freeday is the better goat 
She's a FF
But they are inseparable
So both will have to go


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That's so sweet! We have a few like that. 
Do you think maybe it's a good thing she didn't settle yet-- I know several folks say many of their goats drop way down after getting bred


----------



## babsbag

@Goat Whisperer  Drop way down? How about dry up?  I have two that I am pretty sure had a surprise breeding sometime in late Aug. and they are just done. That is ok, but wow...someone turned off the faucet.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hopefully Climate won't drop too miuch
Freeday didn't.  In fact she actually went up a little bit on this last test compared to the one before.  And, we had Dairy One do a pregnancy test and she was confirmed bred.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just took Buddy out on the leash in the front year and and a dann Coyote came out of the woods 
He got some #4 shot from.my 410 snake charmer I always take with me at about 20 yeards


----------



## OneFineAcre

Gosh he was bold


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Geeze louise!  Hope he decides your place is inhospitable and doesn't come back around!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I found hair and pretty good blood trail this morning I followed about 100 yards
I think he was mortally wounded


----------



## OneFineAcre

It appears the Lute did the trick right at 48 hours.
Climate is on the fence line flagging
Going to take her on in a few
Hopefully it takes today


----------



## OneFineAcre

So one of my hay suppliers has made me a deal
He keeps the hay in a building with a concrete floor
He puts the sweepings in these old tobacco sheets
They weigh about 150 lbs and he sells to me for $7
About half is first cut and half second cut NY orchard grass


----------



## Southern by choice

sweet


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> sweet


He sold it to the same person for years and they decided they didn't want it any more so he offered to us
I just have to bring the sheets back 
It works out a little cheaper than what I buy round bales of Bermuda for
The goats like the variety


----------



## Southern by choice

looks yummy- I know our goats would be going nyum nyum nyum

Do your goats make all those nyum nyum sounds? We always laugh- when they get a hay they really love they do this.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Climate is back home
Buck bred her 2 times at around. 1pm and 2 more times at around 4:30
Lets hope it took
She isn't bred to the buck originally planned that didn't take the last time
He is on loan to the Carl Sandberg historic site farm
Mrs Sandberg was one if the early pioneers in goat genetics and selective breeding
The park service maintains the herd but they have fallen behind
And then our friend wanted to breed her to a yearling buck who seem to make her nervous
So bred her to another more  mature buck who apparently is a complete out cross so who knows how it will turn out


----------



## OneFineAcre

Freday is bred to KBARC LR Jasper
Climate is bred to KBARC MDJP Flatrock


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pre Thanksgiving dinner
Bought a Rotisserie chicken from super wally world and made chicken salad
Of course we used Dukes mayonnaise


----------



## OneFineAcre

Remember Fortunate Son got in with the does and I saw him breed Zamia ?
Luted Zamia on day 14 and Maurine told me today that she didn't come in heat and should come in now if not bred
So at this point I guess we will just go with it
Wasn't the plan and hate that with our best doe
But if we try to abort now we run the risk of her not kidding before Nationals


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another concern we have

Has anyone ever actually had a doe bred through a fence ? I've heard of it happening

I guess the doe could back up to the fence and the buck jump up and place his front legs on the fence and just you know...
Anyone ever have that actually happen?

We have a doe who the last time we wrote down her heat was in September
The next time she would have been in heat we had a number we were breeding including taking Freday to be bred a lot going on
And we had a buck in this smaller pen up front where we wouldn't have obviously seen her walking the line where the other bucks are

And all of the intact buck kids were moved in July and there were 2 wethered still in there and they were banded in July the last time we saw her in heat their testicles had already fallen off

Of course we are talking about Clarabelle


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We haven't had that happen, but I do know someone who had that same thing happen.

You can pull some blood and send it out for a pregnancy check (I heard that is it far more accurate than the milk testing). 
We are sending out some samples on Monday to a lab in PA. It's less than $4 a test so for us we figured we'd go ahead and test a few. 

Years ago when we had to give lute (Kiko x ND is not okay!) the doe was in heat three days after we gave the shot.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Lute has taken 3 days to work for me before.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We hadn't done a pregnancy test on Clarabelle s milk because we had not bred her but will on the next test
Zamia was luted 3 weeks ago and never came in heat


----------



## Mike CHS

I have two ewes that are pretty obviously at least 3 months pregnant and they have only been with the ram for one month it is possible with sheep.  Considering goats are more of the problem solving types I would think it possible with them too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia"s sire SGCH Little Tots Estate Thalictrum  made the elite buck list
Congrats


----------



## OneFineAcre

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1612324695499238&id=286164251448629


----------



## Southern by choice

That is great! 
Did you see Dills? Oh my goodness


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> That is great!
> Did you see Dills? Oh my goodness



Well they do very well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Vivaldi's dam SGCH Fairlea Elise was in the Elite Doe list as well


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got great news via an email from ADGA this morning.


November 30, 2017

You are to be congratulated as the animals listed below have now met all the requirements for the Superior Genetics (SG) designation!

NAME, REGISTRATION #, AWARD, PTI 2:1, PTI 1:2

SG KBARC DDKC CLIMATE CONTROL, 140, 152


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice

Good job getting her through her lactation!  Does Maurine hand milk her? Can't imagine her on the UEZ.
Not easy when they leave home go to a new one, adjust change diet, show etc.
I bet C. is happy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Good job getting her through her lactation!  Does Maurine hand milk her? Can't imagine her on the UEZ.
> Not easy when they leave home go to a new one, adjust change diet, show etc.
> I bet C. is happy!



She hand milks the Toggs
In fact she hand milks most of the Nigerians now 
C is very happy
Modern Design made the Elite doe list and now Climate the SG 
Modern is most likely to be number 1 in fat and Climate could conceivably be 2
Modern will be top 10 in volume as  well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just in time for Christmas
I have a wether and a pet doe scheduled to leave together on Sunday $225

Just got a Pay Pal payment for a 50% deposit on Moonpie (bred to Big Brown) and Molasses (bred to Vivaldi) from a lady in VA. $650
So that would really be a nice $875,before Christmas

And have lady in Oklahoma who is really interested in 2 buck kids Opal.x Zeus and Cocoa x Jupiter but trying to figure out the shipping 
They are too big to fly at a reasonable price 
Working a couple of angles though


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Just in time for Christmas
> I have a wether and a pet doe scheduled to leave together on Sunday $225
> 
> Just got a Pay Pal payment for a 50% deposit on Moonpie (bred to Big Brown) and Molasses (bred to Vivaldi) from a lady in VA. $650
> So that would really be a nice $875,before Christmas
> 
> And have lady in Oklahoma who is really interested in 2 buck kids Opal.x Zeus and Cocoa x Jupiter but trying to figure out the shipping
> They are too big to fly at a reasonable price
> Working a couple of angles though


How are you getting these sales?  Is it word of mouth or are you advertising somewhere?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Why is Maurine hand milking?  Did the Udderly EZ have problems?  I got one in July this year and notice a big decrease in effectiveness during the last four months.  It does't seem to be holding the vacuum as well.  But, then again, the goats are not as full at each milking so that may have something to do with it.  I had a problem a couple of months after getting it in that the hand squeezing apparatus broke where it joined the plunger.  But I was very happy with Udderly EZ's response- they sent me two replacement parts and the directions on how to replace it were clear and simple.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> How are you getting these sales?  Is it word of mouth or are you advertising somewhere?



The pets were a reference.  We have a friend who is the head of the animal science department at Mount Olive University.  In fact that's how we sold Moonshine and Bam Bam to one of her students.
Moonpie and Molasses through the FB page for Nigerian Dwarfs, and I think the person in OK for the bucks was through that page.

I think the ones that she is hand milking she has just determined that it's faster and easier for those particular does.  the UEZ works well, and I can't really do anything with the Nigerians with out it.  She's better at it than me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

More good news this morning.
Clarabelle is in heat and is being bred to Vivaldi.
I guess we have just missed her last heats.
Really happy about this.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on finding good homes for your goats!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What a relief to have Clarabelle able to be bred and get the kidding date and sire you want!  I had a goat hide her heats and skipped a whole year because of it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So 2 goats went to a new home this morning
I think it will be a good one
They just wanted pets for their grand kids and they would like to get 2 more in the spring on a bottle
They contacted me 3 weeks ago and in that time hired an contractor to fence 1/2 acre and built a nice little shelter


----------



## Southern by choice

Always nice to see them go off and be happy where they are going!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I want to ask for all of your prayers at this time.
My family is experiencing a a very unique very positive experience that I pray continues to be positive 
My mother made a difficult decision in 1962 when she was 17 years old that is coming full.circle


----------



## Southern by choice

Absolutely. 
No idea what is going on but I definitely felt the Spirit as I read that a second time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We"re going to make it a good thing .
Right?
We have control of these things right ?


----------



## Southern by choice

I have found I really have control of pretty much nothing ... but I do trust the One that has control of everything.
I also think we are given a choice to rejoice, keep our thoughts positive and seek Him for direction.

This comes to mind- I emphasized the second part of the passage because most think it is just the first part, you hear it often, it is the 2nd part that is key! 
*Romans 8:28King James Version (KJV)*
28: And we know that all things work together for good_ to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose._


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sure the decision your mom made then was the best decision she could make at the time.  Hope that positivity continues and reigns supreme!  Wishing for the best for all involved.


----------



## OneFineAcre

34 degrees and a steady rain
Evening chores were a lot of fun


----------



## TAH

Sunny and 47degrees. 



OneFineAcre said:


> 34 degrees and a steady rain
> Evening chores were a lot of fun


Yeah, not fun.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Love the Pyrs

They are on all 4 corners barking in this nasty weather


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We had a bit of sleet over the last two days, started sleeting this AM then turned to snow for a few hours, now back to sleet


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> Love the Pyrs
> 
> They are on all 4 corners barking in this nasty weather


Can I borrow one? We could hear coyotes last night. 
Our neighbor who has lived here 50 years says she's never heard them this close. Is it wrong I was relieved that 2 roosters were left out of the coop. Sacrificial roosters? I'm so glad the babies are right up by our house. 

Hope your nasty weather is over- or at least improved. We got our taste of cold last night. I can't say I'm upset we are done with babies for 6 weeks. I'm happy not to be out in the barn worried about newborns getting cold.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate milked 7.8 lbs today at day 284


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Wow, Climate Control is a beast!  You're taking good care of her for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Wow, Climate Control is a beast!  You're taking good care of her for sure.



She's eating us out of house and home.


----------



## Southern by choice

I bet compared to the Nigies she is! LOL
What do you think she averages feed wise?

We have some that eat a lot and others that don't... still looking at the conversion.
Always makes me appreciate the Nigerians and Miniatures... best feed conversion!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I bet compared to the Nigies she is! LOL
> What do you think she averages feed wise?
> 
> We have some that eat a lot and others that don't... still looking at the conversion.
> Always makes me appreciate the Nigerians and Miniatures... best feed conversion!


Feed?
5 quarts per day
And about half of that is the same mixed feed we feed the Nigerians and the other half is a custom mix that C gets Mule City to make for him
Free choice 2nd cut orchard and alfalfa


----------



## OneFineAcre

And she is still thinner than Freday

Edited 
Of course Climate is still milking close to a gallon and Freday half that


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think that's pretty good. But it sure is a jump compared to the Nigerians! I wish I could get the lamanchas to eat like that! They don't have much food drive


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We got some Mule city feed for Mariah (Lamancha) but she didn't really like it.  Brat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The Nigerians put the Toggs to shame.
No comparison
And we are talking about a super star who is producing 4-5 percent fat when I had a Nigerian who produced 10 percent


----------



## Southern by choice

Ours did not like the Mule City Feed  and we did exactly as the gentleman who developed the feed suggested. I forgot his name (Wyth I think?).. talked with him for awhile. We have started Mariah on Rice Bran for fat. We aren't sure but we think when she had that infection (gut) year before last (we had 4 that got it from Chaffhaye we believe, 2 goats died, 2 made it) it did some real damage, since then it is so hard to keep weight on... different from a hard working doe producing heavily though.

When will her 305 be up?

I love the food drive of the Nigies and minis I also like that they really don't eat or need much to produce. Although filling up the pot in a milking from 1 doe is nice.  

Have you found that her milk makes better mozzarella?  Curious because when we had our Alpine, similar in fat to the Togg, the milk seemed better for mozz than Nigerian milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This feed is not anything that mule city has on the shelf, they mix this especially for C per his recipe.  They will mix anything you want there, but you have to buy I think 1000 lbs at a time.
However, I think the Toggs actually like just the plain mixed feed that we get from Winston Feed better.

Monday was day 284 so I guess 305 would be New Years day or there about.
We technically don't have to test her again.  We could just report her dry next month and they will model out her final 305 day numbers.
I think we will wait and see when we get the last test report back to see where they have her tracking.  We may see what they number is and discuss with some people as to if it would perhaps be advantageous to milk her again on day 305.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very happy
Just spoke to a the lady in VA who is buying Moonpie and Molasses
I'm meeting her half way on Saturday to transfer them
Moonpie is bred to Big Brown
And Molasses is bred to Vivaldi
The timing is great to sell some goats before Christmas


----------



## OneFineAcre

Also
Have a lady near Akron OH who is interested in Fortunate Son
We may plan a ski trip to WV to meet her half way
That may be helping to seal the deal
She has some Buttin Heads goats that might be a good mix 
So cross fingers


----------



## babsbag

OneFineAcre said:


> custom mix that C gets Mule City to make for him


  Do you what he adds (or removes) to the custom mix?


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Do you what he adds (or removes) to the custom mix?


I have no clue


----------



## misfitmorgan

Finally caught up on your journal OFA.

Congrats on your showing and your goats are gorgeous as always.

I've also noticed the mini's and ND were easier to keep fleshed out then any of my large breeds. I think large breeds just always tend to have the "dairy" look or are obese...ive not seen to many in betweens outside of show pictures.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I know it's a typo, but I kinda like thinking about what a "Fall Updare" might be...


----------



## OneFineAcre

​


----------



## Hens and Roos

thinking that's what the "da uppers" say


----------



## OneFineAcre

Moonpie and Molasses are settling in at their new home
They are living with 2 other Nigerian Dwarfs also from NC, doelings born this year
They are also living with 5 baby doll sheep
2 quarter horses a pony and 2 Great Pyrennes


----------



## OneFineAcre

There is a good chance that we are going to have more Toggs soon
There is a situation with a herd that are related to ours 
Long story 
But we may end up with 3 more Togg does


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks like you might want to snatch up a Togg buck or two.


----------



## babsbag

I need a togg buck...


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I need a togg buck...


You're a goat addict. You know we have a thread for that right?


----------



## babsbag

It's funny that I am in the middle of heated debate on FB regarding purebred LGDs vs mixed breed LGDs and here I a saying that I need a Togg buck for my one Togg doe.  I have plenty of bucks...just not Togg.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


>


I don't need this at this time
Really odd situation with really good animals


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I need a togg buck...



If we keep on this Togg path I think we will breed Climate to an Alpine or Sannen next year


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, haven't forgotten about the prayers you'd asked for... hoping all things are well with you guys.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The last test results are online
Climate was 5.4% fat and as of last test has 114 lbs
Forecast is 125lbs


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> The last test results are online
> Climate was 5.4% fat and as of last test has 114 lbs
> Forecast is 125lbs



How many pounds is the top spot? When you do the milk test is it only against other togs or all breeds?


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> How many pounds is the top spot? When you do the milk test is it only against other togs or all breeds?



Only against other Toggs.

Maurine is the milk tester for the breeder we got Climate Control from and he has another doe Modern Design that is over 150 lbs.  She is going to probably be #1 by a long shot, at least based on what the top 10 numbers were last year.  Last year 2nd was 118 lbs so they could be 1 and 2.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That awesome, hopefully she does it. So does climate control already have a milk star then or your working towards it now? I might have missed it if you already posted she had it.

Locally(read as lower michigan) there is a group of 4 registered nubians(2 young bucks and 2 does) with 17 milk stars on their papers between them for $800obo...if we hadnt just bought the house i would be very tempted.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is Climate's first test.  And she is going to star in volume, fat, and protein, and hopefully be in top 10 for fat.  This is her 5th freshening.
The other Togg we have Freday is a FF and she is going to star in all 3 categories too.  Freday is going to be the better goat overall though, at least that's what I think.  In the youth show at this years NC State Fair she was grand champion as a FF.  Climate had best udder.


----------



## misfitmorgan

They sound like really nice togs! You expect Climate to make top 10 for volume as well then or am i misunderstanding?


----------



## OneFineAcre

misfitmorgan said:


> They sound like really nice togs! You expect Climate to make top 10 for volume as well then or am i misunderstanding?



No, sorry.  Climate is not going to make the top 10 for volume.

Modern Design is.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Oh i thought you said last year was 118lbs for 2nd place and climate was projected at 125lbs....i know nothing about this can you tell 

What are your long term plans with the togs? I ask this knowing i have no long term plans myself atm.. I would like to show some day though...if we have any shows near us. We did have a ADGA show last year and had a good turn out for a first show. They ended up with over 100 total goats in the show, they were shocked because they were hoping to hit maybe 50 goats. They were however short one doe to do the Sannen class out of the classes they had wanted to do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

What I meant was last year the doe who finished 2nd place for fat milked 118 lbs
That was just for reference for where Climate stands
Our plan?
We were planning to be the best Nigerian breeders we could be
I guess now we have a 2nd breed to be the best we can be
Our friend/ mentor who is also our veterinarian has bred Toggs for 25 years
His kids are grown now and he wanted to see his goats in the youth show at the fair.
He knows that we take it serous and take good care of our animals.
Maurine is his milk tested so the goats were bartered although we will owe him a little money
Both Freday and Climate Controls dam's were ADGA National Champs
So I guess from our perspective if someone is going to give you the opportunity to start at that level you take it
And I guess Climates milk test results are an indication that he made a good choice with us. We got her half through lactation and were able to keep her at that level
I think next year we will definitely have some experimental/recorded grades
Climate is. PB Togg and Freday is American
Toggs are supposed to be a medium sized goat but the Americans are getting larger


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have access to some really good Sannen and Alpine bucks


----------



## Southern by choice

I think it is great. I was reading a post or article can't remember which, but the Toggs are going to disappear if people don't keep them going.
Don't quote me on this but I think they were the first breed for the ADGA.

I can see why they are getting bigger because of the need to cross in Alpines and Saanens for genetic diversity and breed back to an American status.

They are beautiful goats.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Southern by choice said:


> I think it is great. I was reading a post or article can't remember which, but the Toggs are going to disappear if people don't keep them going.
> Don't quote me on this but I think they were the first breed for the ADGA.
> 
> I can see why they are getting bigger because of the need to cross in Alpines and Saanens for genetic diversity and breed back to an American status.
> 
> They are beautiful goats.



They are beautiful! You've also done a great job with them. We started with full sized goats, then added Nigerians, but I feel like full size goats are generally harder to raise than the Nigerians. First year with two in the top ten just can't be beat! Does Rachel enjoy showing them?

"Our" Florida Togg breeder moved to Tennessee. (Seaquest) I always loved the Togg/Lamancha grade does she had- due to an oops one year I think. I'm sure that's not what you're looking for, but the Togg color with gopher ears is just so lovely. 

What do you think of them getting bigger? I don't really like the trend of the LMs getting bigger. They are supposed to be a medium sized goat. To me, at 200#ish doe who is nearly as tall as a Saanen just isn't that. But that's another rant...


----------



## Southern by choice

Fullhousefarm said:


> They are beautiful! You've also done a great job with them. We started with full sized goats, then added Nigerians, but I feel like full size goats are generally harder to raise than the Nigerians. First year with two in the top ten just can't be beat! Does Rachel enjoy showing them?
> 
> "Our" Florida Togg breeder moved to Tennessee. (Seaquest) I always loved the Togg/Lamancha grade does she had- due to an oops one year I think. I'm sure that's not what you're looking for, but the Togg color with gopher ears is just so lovely.
> 
> What do you think of them getting bigger? I don't really like the trend of the LMs getting bigger. They are supposed to be a medium sized goat. To me, at 200#ish doe who is nearly as tall as a Saanen just isn't that. But that's another rant...


I agree Standards are generally harder keepers, but I think much depends on the lines as well. Seems the more fru fru the harder they are to keep. 
It bothers me that the LM is getting so tall and big. I do think crossing breeds for experimentals can be beneficial but I also think crossing LM's to Saanens & Alpines just to get larger udders and greater capacity/production is overall causing the issues and hurting the Lamanchas.

We have heard from a few real long timers in goats about the Togg getting so large as well.


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> What I meant was last year the doe who finished 2nd place for fat milked 118 lbs
> That was just for reference for where Climate stands
> Our plan?
> We were planning to be the best Nigerian breeders we could be
> I guess now we have a 2nd breed to be the best we can be
> Our friend/ mentor who is also our veterinarian has bred Toggs for 25 years
> His kids are grown now and he wanted to see his goats in the youth show at the fair.
> He knows that we take it serous and take good care of our animals.
> Maurine is his milk tested so the goats were bartered although we will owe him a little money
> Both Freday and Climate Controls dam's were ADGA National Champs
> So I guess from our perspective if someone is going to give you the opportunity to start at that level you take it
> And I guess Climates milk test results are an indication that he made a good choice with us. We got her half through lactation and were able to keep her at that level
> I think next year we will definitely have some experimental/recorded grades
> Climate is. PB Togg and Freday is American
> Toggs are supposed to be a medium sized goat but the Americans are getting larger



You have done awesome with the ND, i can't wait to see what you do with the Togs!

Togs are definitely getting bigger, as i said here it is like two separate breeds almost. Our friend holly has a tog named sweetie, she is a lovely smallish fine boned tog doe. We got two new does one was Vixen(alpine) and one was Nana(tog), she was massive and thick boned. 

This is the only picture i have of sweetie, thats a average size commercial boer doe licking the block and a 2yr old boer nubian X buck, you can see sweetie is small then either and finer boned by far then Nana



 

This is Nana, next to the fully grown alpine Vixen(Nana was bigger then vixen in width and height)


 
We ended up selling them together to an older man because they were great with people but vixen was trying to literally kill our alpine herd matriarch. It sucked too because both were trained to milk and gave a lot of milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre

NC State Fair premium check came


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> They are beautiful! You've also done a great job with them. We started with full sized goats, then added Nigerians, but I feel like full size goats are generally harder to raise than the Nigerians. First year with two in the top ten just can't be beat! Does Rachel enjoy showing them?
> 
> "Our" Florida Togg breeder moved to Tennessee. (Seaquest) I always loved the Togg/Lamancha grade does she had- due to an oops one year I think. I'm sure that's not what you're looking for, but the Togg color with gopher ears is just so lovely.
> 
> What do you think of them getting bigger? I don't really like the trend of the LMs getting bigger. They are supposed to be a medium sized goat. To me, at 200#ish doe who is nearly as tall as a Saanen just isn't that. But that's another rant...


@Fullhousefarm
We don't have 2 in the top ten
Just Climate
The breeder we got her from has the other doe Modern Design
Technically he has 2 in the top 10


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> NC State Fair premium check came


We got ours two weeks ago. Very happy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> We got ours two weeks ago. Very happy!


Between the fair check and the goat sales here before Christmas it sure helps with the hay bill


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It's taken me several days of putting a toddler to sleep at bedtime and nap time to read your whole journal but I've accomplished it! 

As someone that is just starting into Nigerians, it's great to see someone else's experiences and I know I'll draw from this in the future. 

Congratulations on your wins! Your goats are amazing! I hope to one day be able to accomplish what you have. For now, we are focusing on replacing our DD2's dairy with all caprine. I'm trying to maintain stock that meets the standards and all of my goats are ADGA at this time. It gives me options. 

I look forward to following your journal in the future!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thank you @Wehner Homestead


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are drying Climate off
Milked her once per day this week and skipped yesterday
Need to flesh her back up


----------



## OneFineAcre

Freday looks like a million bucks
I think she is the better goat

A lot of body capacity for a FF


----------



## OneFineAcre

I updated my thread title to reflect the change in season
So last year I got Maurine a washing machine for Christmas and she got me. Dryer.
This year I'm getting her a new mattress and she is getting me a couch
Getting a more high end mattress since I am now a few years into my 50"s and my beautiful bride is going to reach that magical number next year
For those of you not familiar with the 50's
They can be painful 
Put the old couch on the Gazebo until we can haul it off
Callie approves 
Spoiled cat


----------



## Mike CHS

The 50's are just the appetizer


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> The 50's are just the appetizer



Yep
I can just imagine


----------



## farmerjan

New mattress is on my wish list for sometime this year....  64 and counting.... everything aches, and especially at 1:00 a. m. when I have to get up and go test a herd that thinks 2:15 a.m. is actually morning time to start milking....
I like practical...


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 
What do you think of Climate ?

Her condition?

For 300 days in milk and a top 10 doe for fat?
I think we have done a good job of keeping her conditioned but interested I. Your opinion


----------



## OneFineAcre

She's 5 years old and. 5 FF.


----------



## farmerjan

For her age I think she is in very good condition.  With that milk record and 300 DIM.  Sure she could use a little flesh, over her hips/pins, but I am very impressed with how good she looks at that stage of the game.  I think it is harder to keep weight on goats, or put it back on,  than on cattle.  The other one looks superb.
Not to be negative, but what is the reason behind holding the goats head up like she is being "choked" ??? I am not being critical, just don't get it.  I think they look prettier with their head at a little more natural angle.  It's the same with show sheep.  They have their heads up so high, and so many of them are just too "lean" in the rear too for my taste.  I like "rumps" on my animals. 
One reason I am trying this AI breeding with Aubrac semen, to give my calves more butt.  If it works out on the dairy animals, so I have a more saleable calf for beef rather than an angus cross, then I might very well try some on my beef cows next year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> For her age I think she is in very good condition.  With that milk record and 300 DIM.  Sure she could use a little flesh, over her hips/pins, but I am very impressed with how good she looks at that stage of the game.  I think it is harder to keep weight on goats, or put it back on,  than on cattle.  The other one looks superb.
> Not to be negative, but what is the reason behind holding the goats head up like she is being "choked" ??? I am not being critical, just don't get it.  I think they look prettier with their head at a little more natural angle.  It's the same with show sheep.  They have their heads up so high, and so many of them are just too "lean" in the rear too for my taste.  I like "rumps" on my animals.
> One reason I am trying this AI breeding with Aubrac semen, to give my calves more butt.  If it works out on the dairy animals, so I have a more saleable calf for beef rather than an angus cross, then I might very well try some on my beef cows next year.


LOL
You want the doe to hold her head up
You want to try to accentuate the length of her neck
Long slender neck is what you want


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I agree Standards are generally harder keepers, but I think much depends on the lines as well. Seems the more fru fru the harder they are to keep.
> It bothers me that the LM is getting so tall and big. I do think crossing breeds for experimentals can be beneficial but I also think crossing LM's to Saanens & Alpines just to get larger udders and greater capacity/production is overall causing the issues and hurting the Lamanchas.
> 
> We have heard from a few real long timers in goats about the Togg getting so large as well.


@Southern by choice 
Honestly I think a lot of these goats that are leaders are as you say fru fru goats
Its cost a lot of money to keep.Climate at that level you really have to be doing it for that reason
But also her sons will.probably be worth more money but it isn't going to pay off

And even with the Nigerians ours are getting milk stars but they aren't even close to the top does 
But we are feeding ours Bermuda hay and some alfalfa pellets and a local mix feed 
Those does at the top have a much higher grocery bill I promise


----------



## OneFineAcre

I did the DNA test from Ancestry.com
Was a little surprised
I am 59% Western European
31% Ireland/Scotland/Wales
5% Great Britain
5% Other 
The other is low confidence 
4% Scamdanavian
1% Southern European
1% Melanisia (south pacific)

I'm surprised its that's high western European and not higher Ireland/Scotland

The interesting thing is they identified me as being from the coastal plain of NC/VA


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I always wondered how accurate those tests actually are. Read an article one day about identical triplets and they were about 5% off if I recall correctly. Apparently there is a disclaimer about the percentage of error?? Who knows?! Still interesting though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm sure spitting in a test tube has its limitations
But they sure had my family's location correct


----------



## misfitmorgan

I wanna do one of those tests some day OFA, my mom's adopted so we always wondered what the other half of us is. Half my mom's kids look mediterranean/middle eastern/spanish and the other half irish or scottish...so who knows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Did a head count since I had no idea how many goats we have now
36


----------



## Southern by choice

Never count! 
It can cause the following:

Shock
Denial
Anger
Split Personality (brought on by ways of coping)

if no intervention immediately ....

it may also cause you to look at the following

bank account

then the cycle will repeat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we were at 52 so making progress


----------



## Southern by choice

Same here. Feels good too! LOL
For me it is really hard to let my bucks go, the does are far easier. 
It did come to a point of having too many related bucks though.

It is always a great feeling when you get numbers down and love the homes the goats have gone too though.

Also there was a season as you were developing the herd where retaining was necessary. We did the same and will actually need to with the minis and Lamanchas as the herd gets developed more, but now you have seen what you want to do that was part of the plan all along. I bet you and Maurine feel pretty good about that! With 2 years of LA, and milk test, and the showing it gives you that focus on wjat to develop and what not.  I bet you feel like you can breathe a little better now too! Until the kidding storm begins. 

You guys plan on doing many spring shows this year?  Or are you just going to focus on who you want to take to Nationals?
I am hoping to join GW and Little Bit more this year for the few they go to. I love seeing all the goats and the people.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rocky Mount will probably be our only show other than Nationals


----------



## OneFineAcre

All this time we never got full udder pics of Climate
Got some today


----------



## goatgurl

man that's a wormy looking, sad old goat.  ok, I lied she looks really great OFA.  you've got to be so proud of her and how well she is doing.   can't wait to see all the babies this year.


----------



## farmerjan

I am not a goat person   as most know, but that is a very NICE looking udder.  It is as well balanced as I think I have ever seen.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I am not a goat person   as most know, but that is a very NICE looking udder.  It is as well balanced as I think I have ever seen.



Thanks.
It's well attached too.
For the new folks out there when people talking about an udder having good attachment, this is why you want that.
5 freshenings, 300 plus days in milk, with about a gallon of milk in her udder which weighs 7.6 lbs and her udder floor is still pretty high.
She got an E for excellent on udder on her appraisal and it was well deserved.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sold 2 wethers today for the 2nd time
The people got them decided they didn't want them.
Contacted us last week
They didn't want thier money back
Maurine put an ad for them.
on CL
They brought them back yesterday and we sold them and another today
I could really make some.money like this


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Why would someone buy them and just decide they don't want them? That's crazy to me. Poor goats. That's why I hate selling wethers ( maybe I'm overprotective LOL) 

Glad y'all found them a new home- hopefully they'll be well taken care of and kept around for a while. 

Glad you made a little $ on the deal  
Sounds like Maurine did pretty good on getting them "out the door"!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Why would someone buy them and just decide they don't want them? That's crazy to me. Poor goats. That's why I hate selling wethers ( maybe I'm overprotective LOL)
> 
> Glad y'all found them a new home- hopefully they'll be well taken care of and kept around for a while.
> 
> Glad you made a little $ on the deal
> Sounds like Maurine did pretty good on getting them "out the door"!


Long Story


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad it all has a happy ending.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Happy New Year to all.
We have had a big pot of soup and Rachel and I have been playing Go Fish and Life


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Happy New Year  I've been doing crossword puzzles with my daughter and she's celebrating with a slice of apple pie!


----------



## greybeard

next few days here are going to be the coldest spell we've had since 2011.
Not terribly cold but bad for this part of the world. Dogs will spend the nights in the house for the first time in their lives and don't know what to make of it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very cold here too


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the temperatures get warmer for you-seems like a lot of areas are experiencing colder than normal temps!


----------



## Mike CHS

We were lambing in early January last year when it got down to 9 degrees which is why we won't be lambing this year until March.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Current situation
Southern Snowstorm


----------



## Southern by choice

Been snowing for a bit here- at 1" now... not letting up
What happened to the "should stay East of 95"  It was all through SC and came up through Charlotte and has been coming east.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Been snowing for a bit here- at 1" now... not letting up
> What happened to the "should stay East of 95"  It was all through SC and came up through Charlotte and has been coming east.



That's weird because I'm way east of you, only 20 miles west of 95 and we haven't had any yet.
And I have been texting my team who live in Wilson which is east of 95 and only one has seen any yet.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> That's weird because I'm way east of you, only 20 miles west of 95 and we haven't had any yet.
> And I have been texting my team who live in Wilson which is east of 95 and only one has seen any yet.



Of course I think you are also south of me and it's moving up from the south so maybe that's why we haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love the pic. 
I was just saying it’s time to rush out and get milk & bread. 

Everyone is driving by in their big trucks with 4wd with flashing hazard lights.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love the pic.
> I was just saying it’s time to rush out and get milk & bread.
> 
> Everyone is driving by in their big trucks with 4wd with flashing hazard lights.



So "C" was at our house today to drop off is milk test papers to Maurine.  Reporting all of his as dry on 12/31 but she has to sign.
He said the Toggs look great, and the Nigerians look fat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

And having a bit of a time drying Climate off.  We go 3 days and her udder is full, or close.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah, I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> So "C" was at our house today to drop off is milk test papers to Maurine.  Reporting all of his as dry on 12/31 but she has to sign.
> He said the Toggs look great, and the Nigerians look fat.


I would rather mine chubby, especially at this time of year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Dang
It looks like a thread got deleted before I had the chance to congratulate someone on their post that combined the perfect combination of arrogance and ignorance.  You don't see that often.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was so bummed. 

Had a whole post written up. LOL

I love it when someone has two goats for a few months and is suddenly an expert.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was reading that thread as it was deleted. I wondered how long it would take for it to become heated once someone started calling the rest of us lazy and using curse words. I won't bring it up again but I'm glad I'm not the only one that caught on to the ridiculousness.


----------



## goatgurl

I for one am glad it was deleted.  people should just agree to disagree without all the name calling or anger.  we each have a right to raise our animals as we choose.  I shouldn't try to tell the young lady how she should raise her animals any more than she should tell me how to raise mine.  age and experience come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Dang
> It looks like a thread got deleted before I had the chance to congratulate someone on their post that combined the perfect combination of arrogance and ignorance.  You don't see that often.



The most ridiculous part is I have both horned and disbudded. Learned over the years, "evolved" due to experience and tragedy... 

The nutjobs seem to be coming out of the woodwork lately. 
This is why I am really not selling goats to pet homes anymore- few exceptions.

On another note-Sounds like Climate may be real hard to dry off, I know you took her for breeding, but don't remember when. 
If she didn't take then you could just milk her once a day and after everyone kids increase milking again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

goatgurl said:


> I for one am glad it was deleted.  people should just agree to disagree without all the name calling or anger.  we each have a right to raise our animals as we choose.  I shouldn't try to tell the young lady how she should raise her animals any more than she should tell me how to raise mine.  age and experience come in handy sometimes.


AMEN!

I really don’t care if someone wants to leave horns on their goat. But I can’t stand false claims and someone else telling the majority of goat keepers that the are cruel/evil/lazy/etc. because they choose to disbud. So we should keep goats in pens without trees so they don’t get stuck. 
Brilliant. 

Saying blood and gore happens anyway, so we should keep horns on goats is just silly  

I love especially how the one poster had a disbudded (maybe polled) goat as their avatar. Funny how they are not regular posters either- I’d be curious to know more about their herd. 

Maybe instead of stirring up debates they’d instead create threads to help she proper fences and feeders for horned goats? 

Sorry for the mini rant LOL
——————————


So, how ‘bout that snow?


----------



## Mike CHS

I think I'm glad I missed that one.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, I missed that one too.  Probably because I don't read alot of the goat stuff, but I can tell you from experience that horned goats like boers, are a pain in the butt when they are young for getting their horns in the woven wire fences.  And when you are running 150 plus for meat goats, taking care of them can really be challenging because no sooner do you get one out then 15 min later it puts its' stupid head through in another spot. My goat/farm sitting job....And NO ONE that is raising that number commercially is using woven wire fencing that is smaller than 6x6 holes because you could never afford it.  
It's just like the horn issue with cattle.  I love the look of horns on the jerseys;  but when they are young, and this also goes for holsteins, they will use their horns on other calves in their group.  It doesn't matter how much space they have, as in 15 head on 20 some acres... there are always a few that will be bullies and use their horns.  I had one last year and I had the vet take them off after she was 3 because she just couldn't resist hooking another cow when they were eating at the round bales;  and PURPOSELY go from one bale to another just to hook another cow, not because she wanted to eat.  Thought she would grow out of it, she didn't and one day she just pi$$ed me off and that was it.  Boy, did she get a comeuppence when they were gone.  Served her right.


----------



## Ferguson K

I missed that post. 

I’m not on here that often and when I am I rarely venture out of my own post.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Interesting morning
I slept in and Maurine and Rachel went to church
I'm making my coffee and look out the window and see goats in the backyard
The gate is wide open
There were about 8 out and they were easy to herd back in 
I think they knew they weren't supposed to be there
Mikey runs up out of the woods and goes back in the gate
Angel and Bella are no where to be seen
I called about 10 minutes and Bella comes up out of the woods and I get her back in
Go back in and a few minutes later I look out and see Angel in the back yard


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank goodness! You had to have had a moment of panic!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I wasnt surprised that Mikey didn't go far
He was probably freaked out by the goats being out
I've heard so much about Pyrs roaming I was worried about Angel and Bella and how far away they may have gotten
Angel will try to slip out the gate sometimes if you aren't paying attention but she runs up and stands at the back door 
In fact when I saw her outside I just opened the door and called her to the house


----------



## Mike CHS

Inside time is a reward.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It was a balmy 55 degrees today


----------



## Southern by choice

We were loving it! 62 here! 
Bad news- the thaw... snow, poop, frozen, thawed...  


I think you an Angel have a special bond. After the pups and you being with her so much and in the house... you are her love!  
They are great dogs aren't they! Something so special about the pyrs.


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you think is a "safe" number for the meeting? Trying to figure out how much food to make.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> What do you think is a "safe" number for the meeting? Trying to figure out how much food to make.



Probably no more than 10-15.
We take the approach of bringing enough to feed ourselves.
We are going to have to stop and get Bojangles or something, we are going to be in Winston Salem.  Rachel has a dance thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> thanks


Looking forward to seeing you all
You get to see my me give my treasurers report.


----------



## OneFineAcre

# bestgoatclubtreasurerever


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
Have you ever been to the Goat Lady Dairy?


----------



## Southern by choice

no doubt about it


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> @Southern by choice
> Have you ever been to the Goat Lady Dairy?


Yep, we are going and will probably ride back with Ruth.


----------



## babsbag

Even I have been to the Goat Lady Dairy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Is Ms Ruth driving?


----------



## Southern by choice

No.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm enjoying a goat break this weekend.
Rachel has a dance thing
We are in Winston Salem which is a really nice large small city
Or is it a small large city
Lot of craft breweries.
We are staying downtown and I don't have to drive all weekend 
Fried okra appetizer at a farm to table restaurant a block from the hotel
It has Goat Lady Dairy cheese, pimento cheese, and a chili sauce


----------



## OneFineAcre

Expecting 3 or 4 inches of snow starting at 3 am or so
Made a big pot of soup tonight


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I made potato soup on Sunday. My dad had two teeth pulled today so I sent the leftovers home with my mom today for him to eat on. A yummy favorite around here and something DH is known to request.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, the weather guy didn't get it exactly right.  I got up this morning and no snow whatsoever.  I turned on the news and they said that the system had slowed down, but the snow was coming.   But, because of the slower pace, we are going to get more like 6 to 8 inches.
Started snowing at 10 am and has been snowing pretty hard ever since.  Suppose to keep it up for a few more hours.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are loving it!

The fam are all in the woods, I think they went down to the creek. I just wish a bit of wind would come through and blow some of it off the trees.
We have 9" now! Crazy- still snowing. 
So much fun!

Yeah, they missed the numbers for sure. They said 2-4 for us originally then moved it ...   Oh well, fun fun fun


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm not looking forward to evening chores.
Pyr's are loving it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got some pics this afternoon.
We've got about 7 inches of snow at this point and it is still snowing at 7pm


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Snow is beautiful, but what a beautiful PIA, lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow! you guys will have more then we do once it's done!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Its still snowing, but it's very light now.  I doubt no more than a half inch has accumulated in the last couple of hours.

Very quiet and peaceful outside though


----------



## OneFineAcre

Snow sure makes the dogs look yellow.
Roosevelt is the one standing up at the fence is with the bucks.
You can't see his back but it's really yellow.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Its now officially been snowing for 12 hours


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel made an awesome snowman


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rocky and Roosevelt are best buds


----------



## Mike CHS

Rocky and Roosevelt make a cool picture that would also make a good farm sign.


----------



## OneFineAcre

One of our FF udder
Not really liking it
Kind of has a weird shape

@Goat Whisperer
We got an email today from someone looking a milker 
I think this is a candidate


----------



## OneFineAcre

I like this one better


----------



## OneFineAcre

Two more FF udders.
Blackie and Blondie they are twins


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

When does kidding start?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think Blondie's due in 2 weeks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, apparently our vet was wrong and Dee does *not *have cancer.
Background, she developed a lump on the side of her face.  It wasn't in a CL location, but it also wasn't near her jaw where sometimes they can get a bad tooth, or get something stuck in their gum that can cause and abscess.
Maurine talked to our vet and he told her that the next day he was going to be in Raleigh and would come right by us on his way home and would stop and look at her.  We weren't even there, we left her in a small pen.
Well he said it wasn't an abscess in that it was hard and he said he thought it was some type of tumor possibly cancer.   So, we said ok, I guess we will see how she does and if the time comes we will do what we have to do.
So, after about a month we noticed that it was larger and the hair was gone from it and it was now soft and clearly was an abscess.
So, we moved her (and her daughter ) to a friends house and we lanced and drained the abscess there.  We took the pus to the state lab and it was negative for CL.  It was Staph Aureus.

Now, this is also the goat who has had this "rash" on her rear end since she kidded that the vet cultured and said that it wasn't an infection, it was some type of allergy.  She has been at our friends house for close to a month now, and that has almost cleared up.
I'm about 95% sure that that was coming from the dogs licking her.
I asked Maurine didn't her back look more level and she thought the same thing.  She had this weird rounded rump that was higher than her withers.  I think she was roached back there because her backside didn't feel right.
We have brought her back home now because she is due to kid in a couple of weeks and they are going to be out of town when she is gone.


----------



## Silky ma

OneFineAcre said:


> So, apparently our vet was wrong and Dee does *not *have cancer.
> Background, she developed a lump on the side of her face.  It wasn't in a CL location, but it also wasn't near her jaw where sometimes they can get a bad tooth, or get something stuck in their gum that can cause and abscess.
> Maurine talked to our vet and he told her that the next day he was going to be in Raleigh and would come right by us on his way home and would stop and look at her.  We weren't even there, we left her in a small pen.
> Well he said it wasn't an abscess in that it was hard and he said he thought it was some type of tumor possibly cancer.   So, we said ok, I guess we will see how she does and if the time comes we will do what we have to do.
> So, after about a month we noticed that it was larger and the hair was gone from it and it was now soft and clearly was an abscess.
> So, we moved her (and her daughter ) to a friends house and we lanced and drained the abscess there.  We took the pus to the state lab and it was negative for CL.  It was Staph Aureus.
> 
> Now, this is also the goat who has had this "rash" on her rear end since she kidded that the vet cultured and said that it wasn't an infection, it was some type of allergy.  She has been at our friends house for close to a month now, and that has almost cleared up.
> I'm about 95% sure that that was coming from the dogs licking her.
> I asked Maurine didn't her back look more level and she thought the same thing.  She had this weird rounded rump that was higher than her withers.  I think she was roached back there because her backside didn't feel right.
> We have brought her back home now because she is due to kid in a couple of weeks and they are going to be out of town when she is gone.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What are you using to treat staph?
> 
> Ive had it with traditional antibiotics. Have a white German Shepherd that use to get reoccuring staph skin infections . Did the antibiotic route after numerous reoccurring bouts i told vet we are changing tactics and going totally holistic with traditional as backup. He agreed i could try. So i went cannabis.  What a dramatic change. Pup is on CBD drops twice a day and we no longer have flare ips twice a month.


----------



## Silky ma

What are you using to treat staph?

Ive had it with traditional antibiotics. Have a white German Shepherd that use to get reoccuring staph skin infections . Did the antibiotic route after numerous reoccurring bouts i told vet we are changing tactics and going totally holistic with traditional as backup. He agreed i could try. So i went cannabis. What a dramatic change. Pup is on CBD drops twice a day and we no longer have flare ips twice a month.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We drained the abscess and flushed it out really well with chrlorhexidine.  It has healed up.  I guess we will see if it is reoccurring issue.


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought the biopsy showed cancer?

It would be great if it isn't cancer!  So happy to hear this. Made me very sad when you posted about it. 
I hope she does great from here on out!  
Glad she is healing up!

A couple of friends went through the same thing you did. In the end the skin issues cleared up after high doses of A, D, & E as well as the one gave cobalt sulfate. They both now have cobalt blocks as well. They both also did do an antibiotic treatment that did good but the skin issues would come back... that is when the A,D,E and cobalt were used.
Both worked with their vets but the vets in the long run kinda shrugged. 
I think sometimes it really is a "let's try this".


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine's honey vendor at the market had her hives destroyed by vandals
All the bees dead
I heard on news the USDA was analyzing what killed the bees
Suspicion is some type of pesticide
She said in the radio she lost 500,000 bees 
We had heard 30 hives


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

How sad!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's horrible!  I don't understand how/why people do these things...


----------



## Hens and Roos

x2 @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good grief!!


----------



## promiseacres

Now we need LGD for bees???!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I saw this on my news feed the other day! AWFUL!
People are getting more and more corrupt in the mind.


----------



## babsbag

There was a bee yard destroyed in Iowa awhile back and one in CA. The one in Iowa was done by some kids and they did catch them. A group of people in the community did a Go Fund Me campaign and raised the money for them to replace their bees and equipment. The one in CA they don't know who did it but the idiots opened the hives and poured diesel on them; I don't think that they burned the hives but destroyed them and killed the bees none the less. I now this. What is this sudden assault on bees?


----------



## Baymule

That is terrible. These vandals have destroyed more than just bees. Think of the pollination done by all those bees. Our food sources depend on pollination done by bees. This person sold the honey made by the bees and now that income is gone and replacing the bees will be very costly. Mean, hateful idiots.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had the vet out to do ultrasounds today

The big question was Clarabelle bred
Maybe he thinks
She definitely didn't settle on the first breeding because she would be close to 60 days and that is actually the optimum time to do the ultrasound 
For the 2nd breeding she would be less than 30 days and its hard to tell for sure 
I think we are going to send a milk sample in about 10 days
We should have gotten him to draw blood today but didn't think about it until he left
Rosie isn't bred we didn't think she was
Ginger isn't bred 
All the rest are confirmed 
We know a lot have at least 2
We had him do the FF but we knew they were all getting udders 
He can't tell much about the numbers for the ones closer to kidding but he could usually get close to the due date


----------



## Mike CHS

It's nice having a vet that still makes farm calls.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I forgot to mention
Our first kids are due this week
Cleaned stalls today


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY! Sure hoping Clarabelle settled.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> YAY! Sure hoping Clarabelle settled.


Maurine had already been talking to C about it
He said if she didn't we could milk her through to take to National
He did that once
I don't know though you have to milk out 24 hours before I don't know how competitive she could be 
I said we could just try to have her fresh at the NC State Fair.
We like to win there too


----------



## OneFineAcre

If Clarabelle settled 2nd breeding then she would be due Memorial Day Weekend when we have our big spring show


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> If Clarabelle settled 2nd breeding then she would be due Memorial Day Weekend when we have our big spring show


There's always one.I have a Lamancha due the day we get home from the State Fair- which is the last fair I would ever want to kid at. It's so crowded and hectic.And I bred her knowing this. What was I thinking?

I'll cross fingers for you she kids the day before you leave with two doelings. How's that?
Ultrasounds sound like fun. Some year. Though being surprised can be fun too. (About the number of kids not the due date! That's not fun.)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> There's always one.I have a Lamancha due the day we get home from the State Fair- which is the last fair I would ever want to kid at. It's so crowded and hectic.And I bred her knowing this. What was I thinking?
> 
> I'll cross fingers for you she kids the day before you leave with two doelings. How's that?
> Ultrasounds sound like fun. Some year. Though being surprised can be fun too. (About the number of kids not the due date! That's not fun.)



I'll take 2 does the day before we leave too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ruby waited for GW to get home that night. I'll never forget it. 
Do you guys have barn cams? You won't be far away will you?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> I forgot to mention
> Our first kids are due this week
> Cleaned stalls today


Any signs?  Who is due?  Blondie and ...?


----------



## OneFineAcre

OFA Legally Blonde (Blondie)
OFA That's So Raven (Blackie)
They are twin sisters.
I think today is day 147 for Blondie.  No real signs yet.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> OFA Legally Blonde (Blondie)
> OFA That's So Raven (Blackie)
> They are twin sisters.
> I think today is day 147 for Blondie.  No real signs yet.


Hope everything goes well and the weather stays warm..


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Hope everything goes well and the weather stays warm..



We have a couple of stalls clean and ready.  I hope it stays warm too, but we got some of those Premier Heat Lamps last year, so we will be good.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Blondie just had buck and doe twins
Pushed them out like it didn't even faze her
Both good size
Pics shortly


----------



## BoboFarm

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Glad to hear that it went smoothly.


----------



## TAH

Congrats! 

Pics... Waiting!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Not very good picture
Doe is closest
Doe 3 lbs even
Buck 3 lbs 8 oz
Easy delivery and they are strong


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on the new cuties!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

A great start to the season!  Nice weights, beautiful!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations

Are they red?!?  Red ND’s!


----------



## OneFineAcre

They looked red when they were born
Doe has a belt
We are building a belted herd


----------



## Baymule

Oreo goats!  Congrats on the babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Blondie is an after birth eater 
Her whole family does


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats.  Goat kids are adorable, as are baby lambs.... then they start getting into everything, and getting their heads w horns stuck everywhere.... then they want to jump up on you.  That is my biggest  "thing" about goats.  Hate the jumping up.  Don't let any of my dogs, anything jump up on me.  Must've been because I had to wear nicer clean clothes to work and didn't want to deal with having to change or a ruined pair of stockings etc.  And surely don't want the calves starting that.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Today was day 148 for Blondie
Her twin That's So Raven will be 148 tomorrow so most likely more babies soon


----------



## OneFineAcre

Next up OFA That's So Raven


----------



## OneFineAcre

Why it's so hard to get a decent goat picture.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That's So Raven is beautiful.  Hoping for does!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So still waiting on Blackie

But working in selling some goats 
@Southern by choice I saw your post about retaining animals to build your herd but now time to make cuts
We have 7 FF getting ready to kid 
We are going to keep 3 
I think Marigold, Susie and Eclipse
The other 4 and their kids will be sold 
Had a visit today by some people who live pretty close to us and I think they are going to take a starter mini herd
Blondie and Blackie and their kids and maybe Milky Way who is Cocoa's kid from last spring 
Our friend who helps out on the farm will be Joy and her kids she is interested in showing 
We also have a buyer for Dee, her kid from last year Goldilocks, and Dee's doe kids this year she is due Feb 14th 

And also the lady in VA we sold Moonpie and Molasses to had contacted us shortly after she got them and said that she didn't think Molasses was bred 
She got back with me today and said she was pretty sure
Since they were sold as bred I offered to refund some money or....
Will give you that as a credit on a buck 
Even offered a sweetheart deal if she took 2 bucks
She has a couple of other does so I'm pretty sure she will take at least 1 of the bucks but I made the deal super sweet so I wouldn't be surprised if she gets both 
And the 2 bucks are cousins but not closely related to the does she got from me and not related at all to her others


----------



## Southern by choice

I enjoy selling small starter herds, I hope it works out for you all. 
Seems like we are all in the same boat this year... seeing everywhere the same thing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ok
So the lady who bought Moonpie and Molasses as bred and it turns out Molasses isn't bred
There is never a guarantee on that but I offered to refund her $75 or credit to a couple if bucks I had .
So she said to just send her the $75 
Ok no problem
But then she made another comment about how she was so dissapointed and " that's why she wanted her to stay with us until we were sure "
That wasn't my exact recollection of things
My recollection was we brought her that Saturday after she was bred or the next week
Well Saturday was best for us 
I thought I was being fair but she seems upset.
She's upset because Molasses was bred to Vivaldi
So I made another offer.
I have 3 FF bred to Vivaldi
Marigold, Susie, and Joy
All 3 won Jr Championships
Joy won a Best in Show
Ill give you your choice of bucklings
I mean isn't that fair ?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Would Molasses be a FF? 

I also want to clarify...you sold Molasses as bred or exposed??

Something could’ve happened while she had her or with the stress she aborted/miscarried. Do you have any proof of pregnancy prior to leaving you?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I agree.

But if the lady bought her a week after breeding it is too early to do a blood test or ultrasound.

We recently sold a bred doe- but she was confirmed bred through Biopryn

Is the buyer new to goats? Maybe they don’t really understand the difference between exposed/bred and confirmed bred?


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, if she picked her up right after breeding then really that is an exposed doe, not a bred doe. I guess it all depends on your sales contract.
Is she just not ready for a buck now and that is part of the problem?
Giving a choice of bucklings IMO is a very respectable offer.
Is it possible for her to just bring her back and have her bred again?

edited to say- maybe she just isn't set up or ready for a buck and that is why.

Sorry OFA


----------



## OneFineAcre

No Molasses wasn't a FF she kidded before with quads


----------



## OneFineAcre

She got her the week after I observed her bred by Vivaldi
I know my answer 
I'm being more than generous in my response
Way more than generous


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note, Blackie's ligaments are gone this morning.  I think we will have babies this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## BoboFarm




----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## OneFineAcre

I completely forgot to mention.
Climate Control's final fat production number was 123 lbs.
Pretty sure that will be a top 10, maybe even a top 5.
We shall see.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Still no babies.
Today is day 152.
I'm thinking a big, single, buckling.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm thinking a big, single, buckling.


Ugh...  (unless you want a buck)


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ugh...  (unless you want a buck)



_unless you want a buck
_
Said no one ever.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Truth!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was okay with ONE buck to retain out of Diamond. I really wanted mostly (who am I kidding: ALL) doelings and she had TWO bucklings and ONE Doeling. 

Guess we will just have to wait and see.  for a safe and healthy delivery and twin doelings!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hope it isn't a single buck, and really hope it isn't too big.

 I confess, there are quite a few goats I am hoping for bucks out of.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I am happy to report that I was wrong.
Big buck/doe twins.  I bet they are pushing 5 lbs.
Buck is white with black markings (looks like a Holstein)
Doe is black with white markings.

Smooth easy delivery.  Buck was up and walking on his on before his sister was even born.

Edited 
Buck/doe twins


----------



## OneFineAcre

Of course, pics to follow shortly.


----------



## BoboFarm

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

On pics...


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

4 lb 7 oz buck
4 lb doe
Very vigorous kids


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, the kids cooperated with timing. 
I was at home this afternoon and Maurine went out and checked her at 4pm.
She came in and said she is starting to have some contractions so it should be soon.
At 4:45 she said she was going to go out and start chores so she could keep an eye out for her.
I said, why don't you go ahead and take some towels with you.
Rachel came in the house in about 15 minutes and said "she's had a baby". 
Second one came 15 minutes later.

Next up Pearle.  Today is day 147 for her.

Hopefully, she will wait until tomorrow evening around 6pm. 
We like it when the do that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Your herd will be huge again in no time!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Hope it isn't a single buck, and really hope it isn't too big.
> 
> I confess, there are quite a few goats I am hoping for bucks out of.


The only buck we would consider keeping would be from Clarabelle/Vivaldi if she is bred
When Cole was doing ultrasounds he mentioned keeping a buck from Eclipse to breed to Zamia and Clarabelle
Zeus is Eclipse"s sire so Zamia would be this hypothetical bucks great grand dam 

We got his bill for the ultrasounds
He only charged us $100
He was here for 2 1/2 hours on a Saturday
Maurine called him and said she hated to complain about a bill being to cheap
He said he didn't have anything else to do and had fun hanging out and talking goats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> He only charged us $100
> He was here for 2 1/2 hours on a Saturday
> Maurine called him and said she hated to complain about a bill being to cheap
> He said he didn't have anything else to do and had fun hanging out and talking goats



Nice!


----------



## Southern by choice

I really hope you have a great kidding from Clarabelle! 

I really want a buckling out of Isaac and Jane (thee would be f-1 mini's)  These should be really beautiful kids-I think this is a very complimentary breeding.
I also want a buck out of Bingo and Henry ( f-2 minis)
Next year hopefully a buck from Ruth/Isaac.

I was lovin' on Isaac today. He really is a sweetie, still smells strong though from rut. Can't wait to give him a bath in the spring. I'm such a sucker for bucks.
Isaac was definitely spoiled.   Can't wait til spring so you can see how he is growing. 

The kids are too cute! I just love the brown and white kids... too cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The buckling looked white and black when he was wet
Its white, black, dark brown, and light brown


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> The buckling looked white and black when he was wet
> Its white, black, dark brown, and light brown



A lot like his daddy Valiant
Just more white


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sleepy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Next up
Pearle


----------



## Wehner Homestead

goat kids!! I’m spoiling the ones here as much as I can. Can’t wait for our next round (and yours! Nothing like living vicariously through pics! )


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new babies OFA.  beautiful as always.  between your animals and @Goat Whisperer's I could (in a weak moment of course) be talked into a nigie buck and have some mini lamanchas.  and yeehaa on climate controls milk testing.  great butterfat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pearle had triplets
2 bucks 1 doe
During evening chores as planned
Pearle is "confused"
No problem with delivery and all are good size
Hope she figures it out
I think it was good that Maurine was there.


----------



## BoboFarm

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hope she figures it out too!! Not sure I can like this until she does...I’m trying to remember, is she a FF?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes Pearle is  a FF
She figured it out 

It was a good thing Maurine was there 
The doe came last and was in the sac and Pearle was like she was scared of them and we probably would have lost the doe
Little buck first 3 lbs 2 oz
Big buck 2nd 4 lbs 9 oz
Doe 3rd 3 lbs 11 oz
Really good birth weights for trips
She eventually started talking to them and licking them off and all 3 are nursing really well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh
All 3 of these FF the sire is Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B
@Bayleaf Meadows
The big buck has Valiants colors
I think the little buck and doe are really black and white


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

They are gorgeous!  So glad for you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can love this now!!  So glad she got it figured out!  They are very precious and should have great genetics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh and for all of you newbies 
Send me a PM and I will tell you the secret of how to train all of your does to kid between 5 and 7 pm when you are already out there doing chores
I wouldn't want to share that with everyone. 
No really don't PM me 
That was a joke


----------



## Southern by choice

wowser, big babies for a FF. Glad she came out of her daze.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So all of the babies are doing well
3 first time mothers doing really well.
3 does 4 bucks so far
We have I think 13 more does confirmed bred 
We have a short break 
OFA Caramel Delight ( Dee) is due on 2/14


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great seats for UNC vs Notre Dame


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bad news.
Clarabelle is not pregnant.  And that is with a high degree of certainty.
So, we have  to decide if we want to keep milking her through for the National Show

Unexpected news.  Not sure if it's good or bad, maybe some of both.
Clarabelle's two doe kids from this past spring are pregnant.
So, they weren't intentionally bred.  Only two possibilities.  When Fortunate Son got into the doe pen and I saw him breed Zamia.  Well, he must have been in there for a while.  And based on the size of the babies on ultrasound that is highly likely.  Either that or they got bred through the fence.

They will barely be a year old when they kid.  But, they are both over 50 lbs and have nice wide rumps.  The vet thinks they will be fine.
As long as they have no problems it is fine. It's bad in that I think they would have been very competitive Jr. Does this spring.  It's good in that we will have two 1-2 year old milkers at the National Show who I think will also be very competitive in that class.

And we have another  doe kid  Amber who is Opal's kid that is getting an udder too.  We didn't take her for ultrasound but pretty sure she is bred too based on her udder development.  But, she will be a year old next week.

Kudo's to Fortunate Son.  When he got his chance he took advantage of it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I read somewhere but I don’t remember where  (and I think it was @Southern by choice or @babsbag ) that had 17 Does bred at one time by a rogue buck that went on a breeding spree...maybe you’ll get some awesome kids out of the pairings!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh no.  So sorry Clarabelle didn't take.  If she is milking away then go for it!

I know it's not  what you planned but maybe those oopsy breedings will be everything you'd hope for! 



Wehner Homestead said:


> I read somewhere but I don’t remember where  (and I think it was @Southern by choice or @babsbag ) that had 17 Does bred at one time by a rogue buck that went on a breeding spree...maybe you’ll get some awesome kids out of the pairings!!



No, not us. I would faint if that happened! Can you imagine the DNA testing fees?  We have never had a buck get loose and breed our does. LOL If we ever had a fence jumper for a buck... to sale it would go. I have no tolerance for it.  We did have a doe though that pushed under a fence (with her horns) and the Kiko buck bred her while we were running to get her! She got lute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We would only DNA test does from.Clarabelle' kids
We don't register all of ours LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

I decide which bucks I keep based on his daughters not his manners 
If he got through the fence it wasnt  his fault it was mine


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The more I think about it, I think it was a post on fb. Also, they weren’t supposed to have any bred yet so they timed pregnancy tests and were able to avoid DNA testing...


I’m trying to figure out a more permanent place to have a shelter and pasture for our bucks that will keep them distance from the girls to prevent fence line breeding and jumping issues. I think a completely separate area is going to be in the works. I’m going to take advantage of the space here and minimize my mowing. We currently mow 2 Acres because our set-up has a lot of wasted space that I’m tying to figure out how to use to it’s greatest potential and still be the wisest decision in relation to function.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You better ask SBC
Obviously I can't control mine .


----------



## OneFineAcre

LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> You better ask SBC
> Obviously I can't control mine .


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> You better ask SBC
> Obviously I can't control mine .





Fortunate Son’s brother had his attempt too! My fault though, he was using the hay feeder to get out. We still had several pens of good fencing between him & the does so there was no chance he bred anyone. I learned my lesson. 

Sorry Clarabelle didn’t take. How’s she milking? Do you think she’ll make it till late June?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Fortunate Son’s brother had his attempt too! My fault though, he was using the hay feeder to get out. We still had several pens of good fencing between him & the does so there was no chance he bred anyone. I learned my lesson.
> 
> Sorry Clarabelle didn’t take. How’s she milking? Do you think she’ll make it till late June?


You should be thrilled
All.of my best does were bred by your bucks brother


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> We would only DNA test does from.Clarabelle' kids
> We don't register all of ours LOL


You don't register the does?


OneFineAcre said:


> I decide which bucks I keep based on his daughters not his manners
> If he got through the fence it wasnt  his fault it was mine


I didn't mean that as a slight or anything derogatory... As you know we took in a buck that nearly tried to kill it's owner and we were taking it to slaughter a few days later... this thing would rip up fences and if you had a does heat scent on you it was crazy! Took GW down years ago, if not for my sons I do think she could have been killed.  Sure bucks can be sneaky!  I was meaning more of perpetual issues with fence jumping escapes etc. , those IMO need to just go because I wouldn't pass off a problem to someone else. Too stressful.  A onetime oopsie is no biggie. I think if ya have goats long enough it will happen.


----------



## Baymule

And that's why I have sheep! Not near so sneaky as goats! LOL LOL LOL 

I enjoy reading your goat adventures. I don't comment a lot, but I always enjoy your postings and the kid pictures are adorable.


----------



## babsbag

@Wehner Homestead I didn't have a rogue buck, thank goodness. If I ever came home and found the buck with my does it would time to purchase the bottle of Lute.  I have never had a fence jumper, hot wire takes care of that. I did have a few bred this year by accident but it was because I hadn't bothered to remove two bucklings from the doe pen...I thought I still had some time. I should know better.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was communicating with a breeder the other day about a Doeling and she has to DNA her because she had a tree fall on the fence and two bucks went on a breeding spree.  

I just want to make it less likely to happen. More of a statement than asking for suggestions. Our life is crazy enough without rogue bucks wreaking havoc!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Fortunate Son’s brother had his attempt too! My fault though, he was using the hay feeder to get out. We still had several pens of good fencing between him & the does so there was no chance he bred anyone. I learned my lesson.
> 
> Sorry Clarabelle didn’t take. How’s she milking? Do you think she’ll make it till late June?



She's still letting her two pregnant daughters nurse her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> You don't register the does?
> 
> I didn't mean that as a slight or anything derogatory... As you know we took in a buck that nearly tried to kill it's owner and we were taking it to slaughter a few days later... this thing would rip up fences and if you had a does heat scent on you it was crazy! Took GW down years ago, if not for my sons I do think she could have been killed.  Sure bucks can be sneaky!  I was meaning more of perpetual issues with fence jumping escapes etc. , those IMO need to just go because I wouldn't pass off a problem to someone else. Too stressful.  A onetime oopsie is no biggie. I think if ya have goats long enough it will happen.



It was a fence malfunction where one fence line met another.  I don't have any that are a real problem.  My boys are pretty nice over all.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Maurine said we have another yearling developing an udder
Looked back at our texts and it was Nov 3rd at 1 pm that I texted her that Fortunate Son was in the doe pen and bred Zamia
She was out there until 10 am
Did he really breed 5 does ?


----------



## Southern by choice

Lil stud!


----------



## babsbag

Well I have had three bucks breed one doe in less than a minute so 5 does in a morning sounds about right. They are certainly opportunist. Just watch, these kids will be gorgeous and you will be telling him "thank you".


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Do you still own Fortunate Son?  Maybe you should show him... 

Hope everything goes well with the kiddings.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Looks like the end of March is going to be exciting around your farm!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Who sired Raven's and Pearl's kids?  I know Blondie's were sired by Valiant...
How is Dee?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who sired Raven's and Pearl's kids?  I know Blondie's were sired by Valiant...
> How is Dee?



Valiant was the sire for all 3 of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who sired Raven's and Pearl's kids?  I know Blondie's were sired by Valiant...
> How is Dee?



Dee is good.
We are keeping her isolated because her rash is clear.
She is due to kid now I think.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Maurine and I have been talking about things and Clarabelle's kids that were bred accidentally are just to valuable to leave things to chance
One of them we call mini me because she looks like her moms clone and now that they are getting udders its even more noticeable
We are going to take them to the vet school next week for an evaluation and will probably take them back when they kid just in case


----------



## Southern by choice

When will they be due? Hoping for small enough babies for an uneventful and safe kidding!
Do you think they will be able to tell how many they are having with ultrasound?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> When will they be due? Hoping for small enough babies for an uneventful and safe kidding!
> Do you think they will be able to tell how many they are having with ultrasound?



If if happened on Nov 3rd they would be due end of March
Cole couldn't tell how many but I'm wondering if the vet school.can that's why we are going to take them
And then we may take them back when they are due and induce them 
That way if there is a problem they will already be there 
C section is $350


----------



## Southern by choice

On the up side, the Nigerians really are champions when it comes to kidding and making it through.Amazingly hardy little goats.
Hoping all goes well! I can deal with losing a kid, but the dam is always our priority too.


----------



## Baymule

What a wise decision. I sure hope they come through with flying colors, healthy kids would be a bonus.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wish a csection was that cheap here. Ours was considered an emergency though and was $722 for Sephie, my tiny goat that should’ve never been bred. Never should’ve trusted the breeder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm getting in my car to leave work at 5:30 and my phone rings
Maurine said she had a meeting at town hall at 6 and Dee was starting labor
Her friend Jessica is going to.come over
I get home at 6 pm to 2 beautiful doe kids already dried off
The first one came 5 minutes after Maurine left and by the time the first one was out they could already see the next ones feet
Jessica told me that Rachel said to her the 2nd one was coming back feet first and that they needed to pull her
Jessica said " Do we"?
Rachel said yes and then she pulled the kid
Great job Rachel 
 Haven't weighed them yet but one looks about 3-4 and the other 3-10
Thats my guess


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Congrats!!  They are cute!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YaY Rachel!  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rachel!!! Good job! Maybe she will get bitten by the caprine bug!! Congratulations on the new cuties!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we just weighed them
3 lbs 6 oz
3 lbs 15 oz
Considering they have been nursing for over 2 hours and have full bellies I was close

So that is 5 girls and 4 boys 
.I thought we had a break but Eclipse is due now
Her ligs are softening 
147 was yesterday


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelle and her kids
Clarabelle has kidded 3 times


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I just love your barn!  It looks so practical and roomy.  Is it staying dry? Congrats on the kids!  Can't wait to see Eclipse's.  Hope that goes well, too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I just love your barn!  It looks so practical and roomy.  Is it staying dry? Congrats on the kids!  Can't wait to see Eclipse's.  Hope that goes well, too.



Inside the barn is dry, but it is surrounded by a sea of mud.


----------



## Southern by choice

Living it here too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t like the “sea of mud” posts! It’s here too!! Is @Baymule and @TAH the only ones that don’t have mud?? (And I think TAH is only because she isn’t in the continental US anymore!)


----------



## Hens and Roos

we had some mud yesterday along with standing water and now today ice...at least the goats were dry!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I put all of those pics of Clarabelle and her kids so you could see there size in relation to her
She is one of our smaller does we have 

Feeling blessed tonight

So far Raven, Blondie, Pearl and Dee have kidded 
All 4 of them and all of their kids are sold

A lady on the coast of NC is going to buy Dee, her 2 doe kids and Goldilocks who is Dee"s yearling doeling
She makes soap and lotion for a farmers market and has goats but needs more milk
We had agreed to a per doe price but when Dee had 2 does it hit a pain point for them so to take all we tweaked that price some

We were contacted by someone in the western part of the state who had been talking to some of the local farms and said they were looking goats that wouldn't break the bank
I knew exactly what they meant
Some folks think because you own some champions all of your goats are worth $600 each
So we made them a deal.on Raven, Blondie, and Pearl with all of their kids
We are only charging them for the does (6 total counting the moms and kids) and the 4 boys as un-registered wethered are free 
That's 14 goats gone


----------



## OneFineAcre

Took these pics tonight.
Separated the moms and babies to see what udder s looked like
Raven and Blondie look pretty good
Really good medials
These are 8 hour fills


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Baymule

It is so hard to let them go, but you reach that point where you just have to make another family very happy with GOATS! 

Even though it is raining cats and dogs, we don't have mud. The sheep lot is a little sloppy, but no mud. I might gripe about my beach sand, but not when everybody else is ankle to knee deep in sloppy mud.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

"That's 14 goats gone "

Maybe I'm counting wrong, but I keep getting 13 goats instead of 14...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> "That's 14 goats gone "
> 
> Maybe I'm counting wrong, but I keep getting 13 goats instead of 14...



Dee, Goldilocks 2 doe kids   (4)
Blondie Doe kid, buck Kid    (3)
Raven, Doe kid, buck kid      (3)
Pearle 2 bucks, 1 doe          (4)

that's 14


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Dee, Goldilocks 2 doe kids   (4)
> Blondie Doe kid, buck Kid    (3)
> Raven, Doe kid, buck kid      (3)
> Pearle 2 bucks, 1 doe          (4)
> 
> that's 14


Ah, it was Goldilocks who slipped in under my radar.  14 is a much better number!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Eclipses ligs are gone
Expect babies today


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## OneFineAcre

Eclipse is in labor now
We were disbudding kids and when we brought one back in the barn she was laying down with fluid on the ground
She had not made a sound
She's picking up now
Won't be long now


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

We got a girl


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Is she a single?  Good job, Eclipse. Yay for pink!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats! Glad you got a doe!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another doe


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Even better!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule

Twin does! That is Double Lucky!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations! I’m going to ask for pics but I know you’ll post some soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre

One is black with a white spot on her head and small white spot on her belly
The other is black with a small white streak on her leg


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

8


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I love twins! They look great.  That streak of white is something else.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Battery is dead in scale
One is a tad under 3 lbs I think
The other 3 lbs 8 oz


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I love twins! They look great.  That streak of white is something else.


We love twins too
Eclipse is one of the better in that age group of 2 year old FF
That's why we are selling Blondie, Raven and Pearl
Marigold Eclipse and Black Eyed Susan are the ones we are keeping.
We also have a buyer for Almond Joy


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What about Forget me Not and Jupiter?  Are they sold?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Valiant is the sire of all of the kids born so far
7 does and 4 bucks
He threw more does last year too


----------



## BoboFarm

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> What about Forget me Not and Jupiter?  Are they sold?


We sold Forget me Not
We have Jupiter we have never tried to sell him
You must be thinking about Fortunate Son ?
We haven't sold him either
He is the one that got in and apparently bred 5 does in 3 hours
The next group of doe s are bred to Vivaldi


----------



## OneFineAcre

Every body is doing good
Like I said our scale has dead batteries but there is a noticeably difference in there size
One is definitely less than 3 lbs and the other closer to 4 lbs.
But both are nursing well


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We weighed this afternoon
3 lbs 1 oz
4 lbs 2 oz


----------



## TAH

Caught up... I feel like I accomplished something, lol. 

But Congrats on the kids!!! 

There all so cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Eclipse's kids are all doing great.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Who is up next and when?


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Wehner Homestead 
We have Black Eyed Susan
And Freeday
Freeday will be our first Toggs
They are both due in the next week
Freedays breeder who is also our vet texted us today asking how she was doing 
He is excited too


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will have Togg babies this week


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s excited! I’m interested in seeing the pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we may have some Togg babies today


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know if we will have babies today or not
We got some stalls cleaned and Freeday is in one and Susie the other 
Probably tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have a big Togc doe


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Doe code! She had you thinking today, then maybe tomorrow, then about the time you gave up today, she had to surprise you. Lol  They just have to keep us on our toes!


----------



## OneFineAcre

10 lb doe 
Woooo


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Wehner Homestead

She’s cute! Does she seem huge compared to Nigerian kids?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yay
What a big healthy kid.
And a doe


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> She’s cute! Does she seem huge compared to Nigerian kids?


Humomgis


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> Humomgis



I wondered about that!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Big healthy doe


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> I wondered about that!


Ginormis ☺


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh my gosh
She's beautiful
I'm beside myself


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh my gosh
> She's beautiful
> I'm beside myself


I was thinking that after you said "big healthy doe" for the 4th time, lol. 

Congrats! Shes a cutie!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Freeday has a beautiful smile in that last photo!  Proud mama...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like she’s a keeper to me!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Better pics


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

The breeder we got Freeday from names his kids with the letter of the recommended tatoo letter so we are going to do that with the Toggs.
We are thinking of naming this girl Karisma


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love Karisma!  The name and the doeling!


----------



## Southern by choice

just had to drop in and say 

She is adorable!!!!!!!! 
Toggs are so beautiful!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Sounds like she’s a keeper to me!



She's definitely staying here


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> She's definitely staying here



That’s wonderful! I look forward to watching her grow, then be shown!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Won't be long now for Black Eyed Susan
She's pushing a little


----------



## OneFineAcre

2 bucks


----------



## OneFineAcre

3 lbs 9 oz
3 lbs 15 oz


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What does that make your buck to for ratio for this year??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> What does that make your buck to for ratio for this year??


8 Does
6 bucks


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think they are actually dark brown even though they look black
These are the first Vivaldi kids


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

All day yesterday I was commenting about what a mellow kid Kharisma is ( Maurine said I needed an h in Kharisma )
Today thinking she's a little to mellow
Talking to the vet
Don't think she's nursing enough
Freeday keeps hoofing her to get up and nurse
We got Freeday from our vet and he did have an issue with Thiamine deficiency last year
I think we are going to give her some Thiamine tonight and maybe selinium too
Keep her in your prayers
I'm already attached to her and would be devastated


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my....hoping she pulls out of it and goes on to live up to all your hopes for her!  (I liked it better without the H)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers headed your way!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just found out Maurine gave her Thiamine this morning
We had milked Freeday on day one and she just took 10 oz of colstrum in a bottle
Gave her more Thiamine and a 1/4 c.c of selenium
She seems better.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good to hear!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh my....hoping she pulls out of it and goes on to live up to all your hopes for her!  (I liked it better without the H)


Yeah
I like it without the h too


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah
> I like it without the h too


I think I'm going to fight this one and win the battle


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If you were spelling it with a C...then the H would be fine.    But with a K - I think it looks better as Karisma.


----------



## farmerjan

No "H".  The kids look like the "sable brown" of a mink coat.  Pretty color.


----------



## OneFineAcre

She seems to be better.  I think it was the Thiamine that did the trick.  Maurine went out at 3:30 and gave her a bottle, and then said she saw her nursing this morning.
Probably keep her on the Thiamine for a few days.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great news
Karisma is 100 per cent better tonight
Word of advice
Keep Thiamine and selenium in your goat box


----------



## OneFineAcre

I know I put a rather odd message on here a few months ago about my mother needing prayers
Thank you for all of your prayers
She had a baby when she was in high school in 1961 that she placed for adoption
He found her 
She spoke with him today
They talked for over 2 hours 
I talked to her tonight and she is so happy
So I'm happy too
She has his email address which is my style so I'm going to send him a message tomorrow


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome news!


----------



## farmerjan

That is wonderful for them both.  Sounds like it was a positive "reunion" for both.  Bless her for what she went through back then, and having the fortitude to place him, and then go on and try to have a good life.  It will be a blessing for all that he will be a "brother and son" in the biological sense, but hopefully will be a friend and happy addition to everyone's life.


----------



## OneFineAcre

He lives in Denver, CO
Is an airline pilot with United Airlines, he also trains other pilots.
And, his wife is a veterinarian.
So, he has done well for himself.
I did send him an email today, I hope to here back.
I need to try to get an app for my mom's phone or tablet so she can "face time" or Skype with him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Knowing that he's done well must be positive affirmation for your mom that she made a good decision for him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

He and his daughter compete in equestrian riding
They have 4 horses

I think my younger brother is feeling a little threatened he has always been a mamas boy
I do feel for him
Me personally I have no struggles with the situation


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hope that the rest of the getting to know each other is uneventful and that your younger brother doesn’t have to deal with any further jealousy. He might need reassured that mama’s always love ALL their babies!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Choosing to place a baby for adoption is a gut wrenching decision but if you can't provide for the baby it is the best decision. Did you already know about him?


----------



## misfitmorgan

My mom and my brother are both adopted and they had wonderful parents and have good lives. I don't know who their biological parents were but i believe they made the right choice.

I hope things continue to go well for you, your family and your "new" brother.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> Choosing to place a baby for adoption is a gut wrenching decision but if you can't provide for the baby it is the best decision. Did you already know about him?



Yes, I knew about him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, exchanged emails with my new brother.
Interesting, we found out that we attended the same university and the time we were there overlapped.
He was there  from 80-85 and I was there 83-88.
Small world.


----------



## misfitmorgan

OneFineAcre said:


> So, exchanged emails with my new brother.
> Interesting, we found out that we attended the same university and the time we were there overlapped.
> He was there  from 80-85 and I was there 83-88.
> Small world.



No kidding!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> So, exchanged emails with my new brother.
> Interesting, we found out that we attended the same university and the time we were there overlapped.
> He was there  from 80-85 and I was there 83-88.
> Small world.



That’s kind of crazy! I’m sure your paths crossed at some point...


----------



## farmerjan

Real life and truth are stranger than fiction....  I am very glad for you that it is turning out to be a good situation that you finally got to make the connection.  Hopefully you can all get together, in person sometime,  and be able to interact face to face.  And then to  be able to share in each others' lives, down the road.  Maybe your brother would benefit from meeting him also and find a friend in him as well as a brother.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I can't believe this.
People just showed up at our house to get Blondie, Raven, and Pearle and the 7 kids.
They had a big cardboard box in the bed of the pickup truck to transport them 3 hours.
I got so mad at the man Maurine made me go back in the house.
He  said, "well if you don't want to sell the goats we'll just get back home".  I said "I don't want to sell the goats'/
He then asked me if I would sell one of the moms and babies.
Nope.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That's heartbreaking, OFA!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wouldn’t have sold them either!!! If they are ignorant enough to show up to transport them in that manner, they’ll be clueless about their care!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

My wife has to deal with those kind of people since I have a very low tolerance of them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's bad...   I once had a guy ask me if he could come get a goat and just tie his legs together and haul him home in the back of his truck that way?  Are you kidding me?  I told him to put him in the cab of the truck with him or bring an approved carrier... knew I'd never hear back from him.  Good thing too because he saved me having to cuss him out!

Glad you told them no!


----------



## OneFineAcre

After I went back in the house he told Maurine if they paid us and got home and all of the goats were dead it wasn't any skin off of our nose.
Maurine had been dealing with the girl, she was in her upper teens.  The goats were for her.
We were told they had a trailer.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good grief! I bet he just didn’t want to drag a trailer three hours down and back. I feel sorry for the daughter but not sorry enough to sell them goats! 

“No skin off your nose” my rear end! I know you care about your goats more than that!!! Just because you can’t keep them all doesn’t mean that you’ll sell them to any Tom, Dick, or Harry that comes along with some cash!


----------



## Southern by choice

That is just awful! I can really picture you and how angry you had to be. Hope your blood pressure has come back down.
Really ticks me off, I can imagine how stressful it was for you and Maurine to go through that. Still really in shock that first they would do that and second the horrid response he gave.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> That is just awful! I can really picture you and how angry you had to be. Hope your blood pressure has come back down.
> Really ticks me off, I can imagine how stressful it was for you and Maurine to go through that. Still really in shock that first they would do that and second the horrid response he gave.



At first Maurine didn't want me to go outside because she was afraid I would (pardon my French I know this is a family forum ) " show my a.."
Even though its mostly white now I am a red head
So I said lets go together
First words out of my mouth were you can't take these goats in that box
Why not
They won't fit
It was a heavy box that obviously held some kind of equipment but it was only about the footprint of a washer and dryer
So go look at your washer and dryer and look at the floor space
For 3 -  60lb does and 7 - 15 lb kid's
No way 
Not when I've told other people we didn't have anything available now


----------



## MiniSilkys

When I bought my first goats in 2007 I really thought I was getting a great deal. We went and picked the ones out that we wanted and then went home to get our 16ft horse trailer to transport them. When we got back there they had them out of the pasture and had them in these small wire dog kennels. 7 eight month old goats in 2kennels. They could not turn or lay down. It was good it only took us an hour to get the trailer and get back. I was told they had had their shots, were wormed and tested. It was August. I got them for $25 each. They said they had too many and needed to down grade. The goats had numbered ear tags, which I removed at home. They were kiko, kiko/Boer, and 1 Boer. I lost the smallest the following January and then the boer the year after that. They had many abortions and if their kids did go to term, they died by 8 months even if I bottle fed. I sold they in 2010 after I found out they had Johne's disease. I even told the people I sold them to. After that I learned a deal like that is too good to be true so don't trust it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine was outside when I left for work this morning.  She called me when I was about half way to work and told me when she went into the barn this morning Almond Joy had 2 dry babies on the ground, and Cocoa was in labor.  They both had ligaments last night and neither were in the stalls.  Joy was right in he middle of the barn.
Then Joy had a 3rd baby.
2 bucks and 1 doe.  Vivaldi is the sire so he isn't doing to well in the buck doe ratio (4-1)
2-10 oz doe
2-9 oz buck
2-7 oz buck.

Cocoa had a 4lb 2 oz doe, and then a 2nd doe that was born dead.  Have no clue what happened with the 2nd doe.  Maurine was there when she was born.  She didn't weigh the dead one but she said it was almost as big as the first live one.  Just one of those things I guess. Valiant is the sire.

I asked her why she didn't come get me and she said she was just trying to respond to the chaos in the barn.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We were talking about the fact that Joys first 2 were already dried off and really fluffed up nicely before the 3rd was born
And a first time mom ??
Seems the work of some awesome LGD's


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Congrats on new kiddos!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Weird thing today or should I say more weirdness
Freeday our Togg kidded about 10 days ago
Passed her after birth
Today she delivered what appeared to be an about 60 day mummified fetus
Head was about the size of your thumb
She has acted totally fine
Vet told us to give her Penicillin for 3 days 
Never had anything like that
Vet said 2 on ultrasound


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is crazy!  Ten days after a 'normal' birth... ugh!  They are pretty weird looking!


----------



## MiniSilkys

OneFineAcre said:


> We were talking about the fact that Joys first 2 were already dried off and really fluffed up nicely before the 3rd was born
> And a first time mom ??
> Seems the work of some awesome LGD's


What kind are your dogs? I need me an LGD!


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> What kind are your dogs? I need me an LGD!


Great Pyrennes


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Definitely some odd stuff going on there and here! 

How is Karisma?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Wow! Definitely some odd stuff going on there and here!
> 
> How is Karisma?


She's got something going on with one of her eyes
Red and swollen
Really too young to have pink eye
Disbudded her tonight
She's a sweet goat


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> She's got something going on with one of her eyes
> Red and swollen
> Really too young to have pink eye
> Disbudded her tonight
> She's a sweet goat



Oh good grief! Odd is becoming even more of an understatement!


----------



## Farmer Connie

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 28966 @misfitmorgan
> 
> How much you think this guy weighs?
> 
> View attachment 28962
> 
> 
> View attachment 28963


Beautiful rocs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got a new toy today
A Kel Tec PMR 30
They are kind of hard to get
Small manufacturer making a very popular gun
Had to be on an "insider FB page" for a gun store and buy it online as soon as they get them 
Its chambered in 22 Winchester Magnum
Only weighs 13 oz
Clip holds 30 rounds
I got 400 rounds of ammo
Rachel and I have some "powder therapy" scheduled for Sunday afternoon


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh fun!!! I don’t get to shoot much but do have my concealed carry and a Sig 380. We set up targets on a corner of the property that puts us shooting at a hill and the nearest house is more than 5 miles through a woods! 

DH has a Glock 9mm. My dad and brother and some friends like to bring theirs out. Just doesn’t happen much with the kiddos.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Oh fun!!! I don’t get to shoot much but do have my concealed carry and a Sig 380. We set up targets on a corner of the property that puts us shooting at a hill and the nearest house is more than 5 miles through a woods!
> 
> DH has a Glock 9mm. My dad and brother and some friends like to bring theirs out. Just doesn’t happen much with the kiddos.



A 22 Win Mag shot onto a gel block.is comparable to a 380
So its got some punch
But 30 rounds ??
Crazy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Its as loud as a 9mm
But has absolutely no recoil
I had to fire a few rounds into a round bale
LGDs are real gun shy so had to go easy


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are on kidding watch again
Opal
3rd freshening
She had trips last time I can't remember what she had first time
She's real promising this year
She's big as a barn


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Couldn't stand it any longer
Ran 30 rounds through the PMR 30 this afternoon on my deck
Spent the next hour calming the dogs down
They did forgive me


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You know those dogs are terrified of loud noises! Didn’t one of them run off during the fireworks? Maybe they need ear protection. I had a dog that liked to wear earmuffs...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had a great day 
Rachel and I ran 100 rounds through the new pistol
I am both embarrassed and proud to say Rachel can shoot it better than me
I would not want to be a bad guy coming at her if she had it in her hand 
And 60. 5.56 through the AR
And I don't know him many 22 LR

Oh and I'm in the barn 
Opal.has had 1 buck and 1 doe so far
I think more to come


----------



## MiniSilkys




----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Southern by choice

YAY!  waiting on pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Big quads
Buck 3 lbs
Doe 2-11 oz
Buck 3-12 oz
Buck 3-13 oz
Thats a lot of baby there
Udder looks great


----------



## OneFineAcre

Opal and Cocoa are going to be our competitors in the spring shows
Opal.hasn't placed.that well.to now
But I think she could be a winner this year


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## TAH

Awe, so cute! 

Congrats!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Congratulations!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very cute babies! I hope Cocoa has a successful show circuit.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 45507


The kids look really healthy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Very cute babies! I hope Cocoa has a successful show circuit.



You hadn't joined the forum at this point, but I took Cocoa to a show last spring, the Sandhills Small Ruminant Association show.
Maurine couldn't go, so I got @Goat Whisperer  to show her for me.
She went Grand Champion in both rings.
She just needs one more leg to be finished  

GW is great at showing a goat.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s awesome! I had no idea!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on all the new kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marigold kidded with buck/doe twins today

Sire is Vivaldi
3-8 oz doe
4- 10 oz buck

Buck is solid white. 

Marigold has the most capacious FF udder I think we have ever had and a nice one too
Plumb teats
Probably 3rd best after Zamia and Clarabelle


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds really good! Congrats! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cookie had a big 4-lb single doe
If you know her that was expected 
At least she was a doe


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry 
4 lbs 10 oz


----------



## OneFineAcre

So remember our "accidental" breedings when Fortunate Son got in the doe pen?
Zamia of course and then the yearlings, Genevieve, Guinevere, Amber, and Milky Way.
All are now due at the same time and we have no stalls.

Maurine went out this morning and 2 dry babies are standing in the middle of the barn with Angel and Bella standing  guard.  Had to check backsides to see which one had it.  Genevieve was the guilty party, and she was laying in the back of the barn with her mom and sister.

Buck/doe twins.  Apparently she didn't have any difficulty and her and her sister are the youngest.  Her birthday is May 1st, so she's 11 months old.
When we put her and the two babies in a stall (with Cookie and her single)  She licked them and Maurine saw one of them nurse.  So, maybe she'll do ok


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Best wishes with this occurrence and that it all plays out well!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just talked to Maurine. Everything is going well.
11 month old had 3-10 oz and 3-5oz kids

We also discussed that it might be best to let these young mothers have the kids outside of the stalls because it seems the LGD's are doing a great job in cleaning them up.  Sometimes FF are a little confused.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Wonderful!  Hope the rest go as smoothly.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Amber had big twin bucks this afternoon
As soon as I got home I went out to check everyone
Amber was in a stall and I could see she had a bubble coming out
Ran back in and called Maurine she was ten minutes away
Get towels and go back out
I could see the face and nose in the bubble
So I just waited since she wasn't pushing much and didn't seem in to much stress
So Maurine gets home and turns out the front legs were back
But she was able to get one in the right position and pulled him pretty easily
2nd one came fine


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't think either one of these young mothers has an incredible amount of milk
We have some frozen Colostrum and then later plenty of Togg milk


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

If I am counting right, that's fifteen bucks and fourteen does (one died).  Not bad, but let's have some more does from the rest.  How many more are still expecting?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think your count is correct
3 more due now
Zamia, Milky Way, and Gwen
Then Shea, Taffy and Climate Control
I think that's it for spring
But once Clarabelle's other kid Gwen kids ( they are still nursing her) and we can fully segregate we are going to lute Clarabelle and Ginger to try to breed for fall kids.
We have some inquiries about possible Clarabelle-Vivaldi bucks


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

You forgot Rosemary- April 16 ish?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sometimes our first calf heifers need a little extra help to make enough milk and hold their weight. We try to always have more than one so that we can separate them together and grain them some. Is this something that is done with goats? Obviously I’m still learning about dairy goats. 

Edited to add: we try to creep to take some of the stress off too (in cattle and even with our Boers). Have you ever tried anything like that??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> You forgot Rosemary- April 16 ish?


I don't think Rosemary settled, so she may be another we breed for fall.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Sometimes our first calf heifers need a little extra help to make enough milk and hold their weight. We try to always have more than one so that we can separate them together and grain them some. Is this something that is done with goats? Obviously I’m still learning about dairy goats.
> 
> Edited to add: we try to creep to take some of the stress off too (in cattle and even with our Boers). Have you ever tried anything like that??



Yes, we will feed them some extra.  We've never creep fed kids.  Like I said, if the kids aren't getting enough from their mom, they will usually take to the bottle pretty well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Crazy day
Started milk test
Milky Way had a single doe
Zamia a single buck ( bummer but we can use the money )
No space
Trying to figure it out 
Milk test was good.
Opal milked 4.3 lbs
Almond Joy a FF 3.9 lbs

This is Opal on a 12 hour fill


----------



## OneFineAcre

I know I haven't been on top of pics
But here is Marigolds white buckling


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s hard to post pics when bucks escape and create chaos for unplanned kidding storms. You can catch us up when things slow down some! 

Good luck with the space! When you figure out how to make it work, let me know as I can’t seem to get enough space under roof no matter what we configure.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Make shift stall


 

Milky Way had her kid behind the barn
So we put her and the kid in the stall with Zamia before Zamia kidded
Well Zamia started to help lick the baby off
I put this together and moved them
So as we were shifting animals around we thought maybe we could put Zamia and Milky Way together
Nope
Zamia tried to steel Milky Ways kid
Thought it was hers


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking good 

Didn’t Zamia foster Isaac’s siblings? Such a good momma.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia's buck was 5-1
Milky Ways doe was 4-9
Big kids


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looking good
> 
> Didn’t Zamia foster Isaac’s siblings? Such a good momma.


Yes she did
She's a great mom


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel said why don't you use the goat gopher?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel.said why don't you use the goat gopher as a stall?.
Yea 
Why not ??


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Good thinking, Rachel!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Gwen our last "teen mother " kidded today.
The first 3 had no issues but Gwen did but not necessarily because of her age
Rachel and I were not at home
Maurine took a shower with the baby monitor in the bath room
She had lathered up her hair
Heard a goat screaming
Took less than 5 mins and went out and found a dead doe kid
Kid was born dead
So Gwen didn't want to be helped so Maurine couldn't catch her
Finally she got her
Had to drag her into a stall
2 heads presenting and she had to be literally thrown down to help

I don't know how Maurine got them out with all alive
A doe and buck
Buck was 3-8 oz
Doe was 2-0oz
The dead doe was 2-8 oz


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry about the one that didn't make it! Good job Maurine, and congrats on all the healthy kids you've had this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The 2 lb doe kid is looking like a bottle baby
We are working on her


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That sounds so stressful!  I hope Maureen can find a way to relax.  Prayers for the little doeling.  (and all the goats!)


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Great job Maurine!!!  the little Doeling does well!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our little house goat is doing good this morning
Taking the bottle well , peeing and pooping 
Looks good


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And, she's cute! 

Congrats to Maurine on a great save in a very difficult situation!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

House goat


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

OneFineAcre said:


> Big quads
> Buck 3 lbs
> Doe 2-11 oz
> Buck 3-12 oz
> Buck 3-13 oz
> Thats a lot of baby there
> Udder looks great


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Beautiful house goat!  Do you still have Zenith, Zamia's doe?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Beautiful house goat!  Do you still have Zenith, Zamia's doe?





Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Beautiful house goat!  Do you still have Zenith, Zamia's doe?


Yes we do


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Is Zenith bred?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Is Zenith bred?



No she isn't.  We hadn't planned to breed any of the kids from last spring, but Fortunate Son had other ideas.


----------



## goatgurl

kind of crowded in your barn huh OFA.  what a pile of nice looking kids, congrats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> kind of crowded in your barn huh OFA.  what a pile of nice looking kids, congrats.


Very crowded.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine must have got the weight on the house goat wrong.  We weighed her last night at 5 days old and she just weighed 2lbs.
Must have been more like 1 1/2 lbs when she was born.
That would kind of explain things.  We've had 2 lb ones before that were a lot less fragile, she is definitely more in line with some of the smaller ones we have had.
But, at this point she is getting stronger every day. Suckling stronger, and drinking more each feeding.
Her mom wants nothing to do with her, so Maurine is taking her out and letting her mom out of the stall and letting her interact with her brother, who looks like a giant compared to her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on all the kids! Sounds like Maurine did a great job saving the doe and her kids. Sorry about the DOA  
Love the itty bitty. Glad she is growing and getting stronger- she is so little! 

(I may have missed this) Have all the young mothers kidded? Did you have to take them to the vet school like you were thinking? 

I love the stall pics. I wish more people had the same mindset. That's how it is. You do what needs done


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on all the kids! Sounds like Maurine did a great job saving the doe and her kids. Sorry about the DOA
> Love the itty bitty. Glad she is growing and getting stronger- she is so little!
> 
> (I may have missed this) Have all the young mothers kidded? Did you have to take them to the vet school like you were thinking?
> 
> I love the stall pics. I wish more people had the same mindset. That's how it is. You do what needs done


All of the teen mothers kidded
Gwen the last was the only one that had an issue and not sure how much her size had to do with it
No we didn't take to Vet school, couldn't swing it but all turned out ok


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I thought they kidded. Couldn't remember.

The BYH site has been having issues and doesn't always load. I haven't been able to to read everything and am now just starting to catch up. 

Glad all the does got through kidding okay. 

On another note- Red Hot (Isaac/Ruth) is looking really good. She keeps getting better and better. She is due in June as a yearling milker and has the most adorable udder. I think I'm going to repeat this breeding in the fall! I need to send you some pics.


----------



## OneFineAcre

House  goat thinks she found her mommy


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

How sweet!


----------



## Mike CHS

That second picture needs to be framed.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just too cute!!! Y’all aren’t getting attached to her are you?? Lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness - that's priceless!!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea had twin bucks today
Someone will have to help me but I think we are negative on buck to doe ratio now.
We haven't weighed them yet but they are huge
Both over 4 lbs
A shame her last doe kid Eclipse is beautiful
Her udder capacity has increased exponentially
Which is good because she won her age group at last State Fair with a lot of really nice animals
She has a really wide rump


----------



## OneFineAcre

My 14 year old daughters " boyfriend" is here


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> My 14 year old daughters " boyfriend" is here



Uh oh!! Cleanin your gun? Lol
I was 14 when I started having my boyfriend visit the house. He’s my DH now. 

Congrats on a safe and healthy kidding for Shea!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

19 Bucks- 
Zamia 1, Shea 2, Opal 3, Amber 2, Guinevere 1, Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Black Eyed Susan 2, Almond Joy 2, Pearl 2

17 Does- 
Cookie 1, Dee 2, Cocoa 2 (one died), Opal 1, Milky Way 1, Guinevere 2 (one died), Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Eclipse 2, Almond Joy 1, Pearl 1


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> 19 Bucks-
> Zamia 1, Shea 2, Opal 3, Amber 2, Guinevere 1, Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Black Eyed Susan 2, Almond Joy 2, Pearl 2
> 
> 17 Does-
> Cookie 1, Dee 2, Cocoa 2 (one died), Opal 1, Milky Way 1, Guinevere 2 (one died), Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Eclipse 2, Almond Joy 1, Pearl 1


Thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre

On another note we sold the does and kids that we wouldn't leave in a cardboard box
Blondie , Raven and Pearl and all of their kids
We also sold Dee , goldilocks and Dees kids 
That's 14 
And we have sold some of the other bucklings too


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Which bucklings?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Which bucklings?


I think Pearls and Ravens
Sold as unregistered


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are going to wether every buck we had this year so far except Zamia's


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we have 2 more does to kid this spring and they are due this week
Taffy and Climate Control ( Togg)
The vet could only see one with Climate on the ultrasound but I bet its 2 or 3
She's huge
We watched the new Jumangi movie with The Rock today
Pretty good and a good sequel to the original which was great 

Oh and I bought another new gun
That Tide Pod eating kid David Hogg has motivated me
A 9mm carbine
Again Rachel can shoot it better than me
Its a Zombie killing machine


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> 19 Bucks-
> Zamia 1, Shea 2, Opal 3, Amber 2, Guinevere 1, Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Black Eyed Susan 2, Almond Joy 2, Pearl 2
> 
> 17 Does-
> Cookie 1, Dee 2, Cocoa 2 (one died), Opal 1, Milky Way 1, Guinevere 2 (one died), Genevieve 1, Blondie 1, Raven 1, Marigold 1, Eclipse 2, Almond Joy 1, Pearl 1



You forgot our Togg
Freeday 1 doe


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I hope the weather improves for your upcoming kiddings.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just catching up... wow! I saw the video of your little one. Stinking cute as can be!
Glad you found homes for you goats!  
Love your new gun too! 

Hope the rest of the kiddings go well!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Just catching up... wow! I saw the video of your little one. Stinking cute as can be!
> Glad you found homes for you goats!
> Love your new gun too!
> 
> Hope the rest of the kiddings go well!



I'm getting attached to the little one.  It's going to be hard to let her go.
We are going to let the people who got Forget me Not (Me Me), have her.  Me Me is Isaac's sister.
They love her.  She is a lap goat.  The wether they got with her isn't as friendly.  They want another lap goat.  I think we will let them take her when she is about 10 lbs.  Opal's quads will all take a bottle too, so I think we will send one of the bucks too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Taffy says "hold my beer" while I have this 6 lb buckling while you guys are feeding and not paying attention because all of the goats are yelling to be fed
No kidding
Mauurine gets our house goat out of a stall ( her first day outside) and take her in and give her a bottle
The goats are all yelling to be fed
I feed the bucks first
Maurine starts giving the does feed and says " Hey we missed something" Taffy had a kid
Apparently I got her water bucket out of  the stall and didn't even notice she had a kid

Just put out 2 week old house goat 4 lbs 2 oz with this 6 lb behemoth for comparison


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good girl Taffy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we will try to sell.this guy as a buck
We are the worse goat marketers ever
I don't know why not
Taffy is a finished grand champion with a 2*M (GCH on her papers)
Appraised 90 VEEE as a 5 year old so her permanent score
His Paternal grand dam is Zamia
9 time best of breed
91 VEEE
Superior Genetics designation (SGCH)
On paper everything you would want in a buckling 
Dam and Paternal Grand Dam had E on udder
I think we will put him on the interweb for $500


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Too bad I’m not in the market for another buck!  

Best of luck selling him! 

Maybe the issue is that you won’t let them leave in boxes...(I wouldn’t either though!) Trying to say that you don’t sell to just anyone...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate Control has been practicing the doe code on us the last 36 hours
I think she will kid sometime tonight


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Southern by choice

I sure hope she doesn't do a 2 am or 4 am deal! 
Hoping for does!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> I sure hope she doesn't do a 2 am or 4 am deal!
> Hoping for does!



I thought they were all trained for chore time! Lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

1 doe so far
With wattles 


 like her mommy


----------



## OneFineAcre

1 buck
1 doe
Both with wattles


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY! No all nighter!

Congrats on the kids!  
 Are you keeping all the does?  Toggs are so beautiful!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> YAY! No all nighter!
> 
> Congrats on the kids!
> Are you keeping all the does?  Toggs are so beautiful!


I guess we probably will
Get that dairy herd started


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Congrats- lots of great news. So happy everything on your farm is well. 
Those full size girls are addicting. Sigh.Watch out! 

I just got caught up on your last few months.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on two healthy kids!!! Very cute! I’m a fan of wattles!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the new Togg babies are doing good
But we've never had this happen before
The doe kid still hasn't figured out how to get on her mama's teat 

Climates udder is hanging pretty low ( big producer with 6 freshening )  and she has huge teats

We had to give both a bottle the first 24 hours but she still hasn't figured it out
But she took 40 oz in a bottle today
Maybe she will get it 

Need to come up with names 
Theme of mother Climate Control but with a K
Maybe Kool Breeze
Klimate Change 
Kloudy 
Kold Front 
Suggestions ?

Almost forgot
Nearly lost Marigolds white buck kid last week
He had Choke
Maurine tubed him with a piece of aquarium.air hose and got it out
I was afraid she was going to kill him and feel worse than if he just died
He has made a full recovery


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are thinking about a new herd name for the Toggs
For those of you that don't know when we started with Nigerians we actually lived in a subdivision
We had a 1 1/2 acre lot and the back was about an acre woodlot
One Acre Farm was actually already taken so One Fine Acre was born
Catchy with Nigerians but doesn't seem to fit with Toggs
We are thinking 3 Farmers Brown
Need to decide soon

Edited
Our last name is Brown


----------



## Wehner Homestead

If you use Kloudy, you have to do something like Kloudy Day. 

I’ll think on it for a bit and respond. 

@Baymule likes names too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> If you use Kloudy, you have to do something like Kloudy Day.
> 
> I’ll think on it for a bit and respond.
> 
> @Baymule likes names too!



I like Kloudy Day


----------



## Baymule

I like the K names you have mentioned. I like Kloudy Day too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe Over Kast for the buckling??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Klear Sky


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> We are thinking about a new herd name for the Toggs
> For those of you that don't know when we started with Nigerians we actually lived in a subdivision
> We had a 1 1/2 acre lot and the back was about an acre woodlot
> One Acre Farm was actually already taken so One Fine Acre was born
> Catchy with Nigerians but doesn't seem to fit with Toggs
> We are thinking 3 Farmers Brown
> Need to decide soon
> 
> Edited
> Our last name is Brown


 I like it but it's kind of long. Is 3 Browns taken? I wish we wouldn't have put "farm" in our herd name just so we would have 5 more characters, and ours isn't really that long even with it. Then again, I know someone who had a VERY long herdname. Most of her goats had three letter names. LOL. I think her herdname was 19 characters. So I guess 3 Farmers Brown isn't really that long. And maybe the tattoo 3FB is even available? You could always go with Brown Toggs. I mean, they are all brown.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Kool Air...more of a buck name imo. (I know you said Kool Breeze. You could do both and call him Kool and her Breezy...) 

I’m not getting anywhere with farm names...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine sold another buck kid today unregistered
He is one of Opals quads and takes a bottle
The quads will do that usually cause as good as Opal is doing they are just a little bit hungry
People live less than a half mile from us
Had no idea there were other goats that close.
They have 2 Nigerians and 2 Alpines I don't think any are registered
They also have a bottle Nubian buckling 
So they are going to have an interesting goat herd


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Climate's doe kid has finally figured out he nursing thing.  I think she got hungry Saturday.  Maurine fed her at like 4:30 am because she had the farmer's market.  And, I was busy until late in the day too.
Maurine woke me up at 4:30 Saturday and said she needed help. She was standing in the doorway holding a goat kid and said something was wrong with it.
Got in the kitchen and it's Opal's doe kid and the side of her head is covered in blood.  It looked awful.  I held her while Maurine cleaned her up.  She was bleeding out the side of the cap where she was disbudded.  Never had one bleed like that.  She was fine.

Going to be breaking out the sign that @Bayleaf Meadows made for us from the great picture she took at last years Memorial Day show. 
Hopefully, we may be able to add another finished champion to these 4 after this year.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay on baby learning to nurse.   Glad the other kid is good.  

The sign is AWESOME!


----------



## farmerjan

Very nice sign and impressive accomplishments with the goats.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What they said! Lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

Had milk test this morning.
Zamia did the best she has ever done I think.  2.9 lbs.
Taffy made 2.3 lbs and Opal 2.0 lbs.
Toggs
Climate 7 lbs.
Freeday 4.7 lbs

Edited:
I had Freeday wrong.  It is 4.7 lbs


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Maurine and our tester are doing 2nd test now
But good news
There are 2 less does being tested tonight than this morning
I sold Amber and Black Eyed Susan and their wethers as a package today
We just paid our registration for the Memorial Weekend show and this covers it
We have 2 more sold that are leaving next weekend ( Itty Bitty and a wether )
That will cover about 2/3 of the Memorial Weekend show expense
I've rented a 26 ft 2016 Camper
We do this weekend up

My hay guy has baled some wonderful oat hay
Baled at the ideal time
Last couple of years weather has caused problems with the normal oat hay we see


----------



## Mike CHS

Self supporting (or at least partially) is always a good thing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Self supporting (or at least partially) is always a good thing


The Memorial Weekend show is kind of out of our vacation budget ..
So if I can cover 2/3 from goat sales its a big win


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cookie should have been on a grill 3 years ago when she was still tender 
Don't know why this goat is still here


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> Cookie should have been on a grill 3 years ago when she was still tender
> Don't know why this goat is still here



You can’t say that and not give more details! Lol


----------



## Baymule

I love the sign, what a fantastic line up of some excellent goats. Covering most of the expenses of going to the show is a happy event. Congrats on the sales, and at the right time too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> You can’t say that and not give more details! Lol



I had just came back in from trying to help them catch her for milk test 
She decided she didn't want to participate


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ahhh!! Bad Cookie!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Climate dropped a lot from her morning test from 7 lbs to a little over 4 lbs little over 11 lbs total
Freeday did a little over 4 lbs in the evening close to 9 lbs total
Zamia did 2 lbs even so 4.8 lbs total
Shea, Taffy and Opal all milked over 4 lbs
I don't think we've ever had 4 Nigerians milk over 4 lbs
Lucky timing having the test the day before it turns unseasonably hot


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Ahhh!! Bad Cookie!!!


I went to bed
I see a number on the sheet so they must have caight her


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> So Climate dropped a lot from her morning test from 7 lbs to a little over 4 lbs little over 11 lbs total


That is a big difference! We were surprised when one doe (RG) had a half pound difference between AM and PM milking. Did the kids sneak some milk? Overall though, great numbers. I bet C is very happy! I don't really follow Toggs, but those seem like some great numbers.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are taking 20 goats to Memorial weekend show
8 Nigerian Milkers
4 Nigerian Jr's
1 Togg Jr
2 Togg Miller's
5 Nigerian Bucks.
Lot of clipping to do in next 2 weeks
Taking blades to be sharpened tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> That is a big difference! We were surprised when one doe (RG) had a half pound difference between AM and PM milking. Did the kids sneak some milk? Overall though, great numbers. I bet C is very happy! I don't really follow Toggs, but those seem like some great numbers.



No way a kid snuck a drink
She did 8.7 last year on her first test so better than last year by quite a bit
She did 13 on her second test last year so will be interesting to see how she does this year


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You are going to be busy! Don't you have a doe due then? Fingers crossed for Rocky. I'm not bringing any of the boys this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The goats are really loving this oat hay
Need to try to get a few bales it doesn't usually last long


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You are going to be busy! Don't you have a doe due then? Fingers crossed for Rocky. I'm not bringing any of the boys this year.


No we don't have any more due
We had planned to breed a couple to kid before the fair but it didn't work out
Little concerned about Clarabelle she isn't coming in heat
She kept letting those yearling mothers nurse her
We separated and finally got her dry off
She's kind of thin need to fatten her up

I think we thought if Clarabelle had settled she would be due that weekend


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got another new gun this week
Ruger Security 9
9mm handgun 15 +1
These have been hard to get
I'm on an insider page of a local gun store and when they get these they are literally sold in 15 minutes
Just happened to walk into a Dunham Sporting Goods store and they had one on sale for $329
Just my response to the  latest assault on our 2nd Amendment rights


----------



## Baymule

Be sure to stock up on ammo.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Be sure to stock up on ammo.


That's why I like 9mm
Next to 22LR it's the cheapest ammo you can buy
And since nearly every military in the west and most law enforcement carries it very abundant
I would have to go count how many 9mm handguns I have probably 10.
And 3 9mm carbines
I try to keep about 2000 rounds on hand


----------



## Baymule

Good man.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Good man.


My mom asked me if I was expecting a riot
I said no
But I'm ready if one breaks out


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Baymule 
Rachel can shoot better than me


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> You are going to be busy! Don't you have a doe due then? Fingers crossed for Rocky. I'm not bringing any of the boys this year.


Please bring Isaac


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I’m bringing his daughters


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> @Baymule
> Rachel can shoot better than me


Haha. I am right handed, but shoot a rifle left handed. Pistol, either hand. My son is the same way.


----------



## animalmom

2,000 rounds?  That's per weapon, right?


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> 2,000 rounds?  That's per weapon, right?


You think I'm a little light on ammo


----------



## animalmom

Can't have too much ammo.  Besides it doesn't eat or drink anything and sits quietly on a shelf until needed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have 20 goats entered in the show this weekend
As of when I left for work this morning 0 were clipped
Imagine my surprise when I got home and 13 were done 
Maurine told me the new Premier clippers really do it fast
How much?
$350
How did you pay for them?
Put them on your credit card 
Remember 2 weeks ago when you were cooking on the grill enjoying a few cocktails
You told me to get them


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank you for a great evening laugh.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Thank you for a great evening laugh.


I had a laugh too


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> Remember 2 weeks ago when you were cooking on the grill enjoying a few cocktails
> You told me to get them


Smart woman!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Too funny! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Perfect!  
The big clippers are fast! But they are heavy! Wears me out.  I would love to have some for the Lamanchas. 

I was just coming on to mention- I think you must be bringing all the Nigerians! I saw the number of entries published.  Where are all the Nigerians? I know ours are all due in June so we won't have any there, at least no seniors.  Nigerian Dwarf sr -11 2 challenge jr 17 bucks -17 

Glad to see the numbers are all there though, that is great!


----------



## Baymule

What a way to go shopping! LOL LOL LOL  That is so funny!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Perfect!
> The big clippers are fast! But they are heavy! Wears me out.  I would love to have some for the Lamanchas.
> 
> I was just coming on to mention- I think you must be bringing all the Nigerians! I saw the number of entries published.  Where are all the Nigerians? I know ours are all due in June so we won't have any there, at least no seniors.  Nigerian Dwarf sr -11 2 challenge jr 17 bucks -17
> 
> Glad to see the numbers are all there though, that is great!




7 of the 11 milker's are ours and both of the challengers.
But we are going to have to scratch Taffy in the Champion Challenge.  We never got her new registration papers with the GCH designation.  The letter you get when they receive the designation is only good for 6 months.

I think we are going to bring a couple extra milker's just in case.  I know if Cocoa were happen to go Grand Champion in Ring 1 (not counting on anything), we would want to scratch her.  That would only leave 10.  What if a judge decides a doe is overheight? Or one get's injured or sick.
We will add a couple of our accidental yearlings to give some cushion.

Where are they all at?  Who knows.  I had an idea the new show would cut down on our numbers.  We have 17 Jrs total.  A couple of years ago we had 20 Jr. Dry Yearlings, and 20 Sr. Dry Yearlings alone.

But, as the treasurer, I can say that we have the numbers for the show to break even at least.

I'm meeting the show secretary at lunch today to get the money to make the deposit.

Right now we are short 2 Togg milkers for that to be official, but I believe we have that covered .


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> 7 of the 11 milker's are ours and both of the challengers.
> 
> 
> .



Wow, our shows here are about half Nigerians. Super competitive. I was ring steward for one and there were 29 in one Jr class. 29! There were so many at State fair that the judge picked out 12 and dismissed the rest in every class. Almost makes me want to come up there. But not enough to shave the goats again since our last show was 2 months ago and my "show-er" and "goat shaver" will be gone most of June. 

I'm going to have to tell her about those clippers. She uses Oaster Clipmasters for most of the body with a plucking blade for the dark goats and a pair of Andes for legs, feet, faces, and udders. She usually gets lots of requests to shave for people but can only help a few since she has 15+ to do for most shows with just her own goats. 

Good luck at the show! I can wait to see how will your herd does.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Good luck! I hope Cocoa gets a leg!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I had an idea the new show would cut down on our numbers.


I'm not sure it was the new show. 
The main folks that were there don't seem to show at RM.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Wow, our shows here are about half Nigerians. Super competitive. I was ring steward for one and there were 29 in one Jr class. 29! There were so many at State fair that the judge picked out 12 and dismissed the rest in every class. Almost makes me want to come up there. But not enough to shave the goats again since our last show was 2 months ago and my "show-er" and "goat shaver" will be gone most of June.
> 
> I'm going to have to tell her about those clippers. She uses Oaster Clipmasters for most of the body with a plucking blade for the dark goats and a pair of Andes for legs, feet, faces, and udders. She usually gets lots of requests to shave for people but can only help a few since she has 15+ to do for most shows with just her own goats.
> 
> Good luck at the show! I can wait to see how will your herd does.



Typically Nigerians are the biggest group at our show too and they are for the state fair
A couple of breeders used to come but haven't been in last 2 year's
One is getting older and just can't bring as many.
And one farm that always shows here didn't get her does bred on time


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm not sure it was the new show.
> The main folks that were there don't seem to show at RM.



Cool Springs
Little Mtn
And even Gypsy Moon used to come up until about 2 years ago
And JNels

How many Nigerians were there at the show last weekend ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goats are clipped so they are ready
Not so sure if we are
The show includes a 24 hour milk test
30 goats
Maurine is the supervisor of the test
So we were there tonight until 10


----------



## babsbag

I am so far behind on journals but I want to mention something about the oat hay. I am not sure about oat, but I do know that wheat is SUPER high in phosphorus and oat may be as well. Just be careful feeding it to any bucks.  You probably know this already but I would be kicking myself for not saying something if there were to a problem down the road. 

Good luck at the show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> I am so far behind on journals but I want to mention something about the oat hay. I am not sure about oat, but I do know that wheat is SUPER high in phosphorus and oat may be as well. Just be careful feeding it to any bucks.  You probably know this already but I would be kicking myself for not saying something if there were to a problem down the road.
> 
> Good luck at the show.


Ideally they cut the hay before there are many oats which is what happened this year
Very short window on good oat hay and we got it this year..
And it doesn't last very long
Its a bridge down here
But what a beautiful harvest we had this year
Big wide green leafy hay.
Goats are all loving it

Edited:
There has already been a first cut of fescue too
We only feed fescue and oat hay for a month or so until we get some Bermuda in late June


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought Ms Ruth was doing the Milk Tests?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I thought Ms Ruth was doing the Milk Tests?


Maurine supervises the milk test 
Its a little to much for Ms Ruth at her age to be there Thursday night ( we were there until 10 pm
And then back at 7am Friday and then again Friday evening
Plus she's a lot further


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine supervises the milk test
> Its a little to much for Ms Ruth at her age to be there Thursday night ( we were there until 10 pm
> And then back at 7am Friday and then again Friday evening
> Plus she's a lot further


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I’m bringing his daughters


And that worked out pretty well for you I think


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Good luck! I hope Cocoa gets a leg!


Cocoa got her 3rd leg

GCH (pending ) One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss


----------



## Southern by choice

GW and I knew she would get her 3rd leg!    Conratulations!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we had a great show this past weekend an a really good time hanging out with all of our goat peeps.

3 Rings of Sr. Doe's, Jr. Does, and Bucks.
Judges
Ring 1 Cameron Jadlowski
Ring 2  Dr. Paula Reisdorff
Ring 2 Don Bergfield.

*Sr. Does*

(Pending) GCH OFA Chocolate Kiss was GC in Ring 1 earning her 3rd Leg.

OFA Marigold was GC in Ring 2 and RGC in Rings 1 and 3

OFA Cookies and Cream was RGC in Ring 2

OFA Shea was GC in Ring 3

SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia won the Champion Challenge for Best of Breed in all 3 Rings

*Jr. Does*

OFA Salt and Pepper was RGC in all 3 rings ( @Goat Whisperer had the GC in Rings 1 and 2 congratulations )

*Bucks*

Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi was GC in Ring 1

Sinai Thunder AD Valiant was RGC in Ring 1

OFA Big Brown was GC in Ring 2

OFA Jumping Jupiter was GC in Ring 3

*Toggs*
KBARC Climate Control was RGC in Ring 3








Chocolate Kiss (Cocoa)






 Champion Line Up Ring 1.  Cocoa was the 5 and over, Shea was the 4 year old.
Crooked Cedar Farm had 3 year old.  Marigold was 2 year old, and Milky Way was yearling.





This was Zamia beating Cocoa for Best of Breed in the Champion Challenge  Ring 1





This is Shea.  I really like this goat





This is Zamia competing for Best in Show in Ring 1 I think





Thanks @Bayleaf Meadows for sending the great pictures


----------



## Southern by choice

Great pics! Congratulations! So glad Coco got her final leg! 
Shea has a nice udder! 

The people we had encouraged to go to the show, went and they said it was fantastic. They all enjoyed it. Really cool group of folks at NCDGBA!
It was pretty cool too how there were so many that did well.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

That’s awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!! Sounds like you really had a good show!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That might have been ring 1 "Best Udder"- The togg won both BIS and BU, if I remember right.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

So, um, how many legs does Big Brown have?  (Besides the answer, "4" which my kids always at and laugh.)

Just wondering if I should wait a little longer to send in some papers... I have a bunch that are way outdated that now should have CH, GCH, and lots of milk stars so I'm going to send them in one or two at a time when I have other paperwork for ADGA.

Shea looks like she has a nice rump.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> So, um, how many legs does Big Brown have?  (Besides the answer, "4" which my kids always at and laugh.)
> 
> Just wondering if I should wait a little longer to send in some papers... I have a bunch that are way outdated that now should have CH, GCH, and lots of milk stars so I'm going to send them in one or two at a time when I have other paperwork for ADGA.
> 
> Shea looks like she has a nice rump.



Shea has a nice, wide rump 

Big Brown has 2 championship legs.
He's Lord Drinian's sire right?
Probably better go ahead on the papers, I doubt we will show him again this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

First announcement 
There is something dead under my deck
I assume Cali the natural born killer has drug something under there 

I went to the Triangle Shooting Academy today and indoor gun range in Raleigh
My brother had said it was expensive but I didn't think it was
Before I went I watched a video and filled out some stuff online
A range card is $15 per year 
And then range time is $20 per hour 
I can't shoot here it freaks the goats and particularly the dogs
Trust me the amount of ammo you can run in an hour is a heck of a lot more than the $20 for the range time


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rocky our 8 year old  buck is sick.  Pretty sure it's clostridium triggered by his fondness for dog food.
I always have to be careful with Roosevelt's food and making sure he eats it and Rocky doesn't
No anti-toxin to be found.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh no!!  he pulls through!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pulled up a couple of better pictures of (Pending) GCH One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss 2*M
LA 90EEEV

The first is from last year when Goat Whisper was showing her for us at the Sandhills Show.
Second is from last NC State Fair


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Rocky our 8 year old  buck is sick.  Pretty sure it's clostridium triggered by his fondness for dog food.
> I always have to be careful with Roosevelt's food and making sure he eats it and Rocky doesn't
> No anti-toxin to be found.



Did you try NC State?  

I am hoping he pulls through.  Do you have him on high dose Pen G? 

Love the photos of Cocoa.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Did you try NC State?
> 
> I am hoping he pulls through.  Do you have him on high dose Pen G?
> 
> Love the photos of Cocoa.



Pretty sure she checked NC State.
She's doing whatever the vet told her.

Hey do you know anyone looking a buck?
Hadn't really planned on it, but kept a buck out of Cocoa last year.  Jupiter is sire (Zamia is paternal grand dam).
Sweetheart deal !!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think the line up for the ADGA National Show is going to be Zamia, Cocoa, Shea, Marigold, Taffy, and Pepper
6 is all that will fit in the back of the Suburban


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope Rocky is okay. 

Is Pepper the yearling you had at RM?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope Rocky is okay.
> 
> Is Pepper the yearling you had at RM?


Yes on Pepper the black and white doe 
I thought her sister was better but the judges didn't agree


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I think the line up for the ADGA National Show is going to be Zamia, Cocoa, Shea, Marigold, Taffy, and Pepper
> 6 is all that will fit in the back of the Suburban


Woohoo! I’ll be looking for them on the livestream.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Banded 8 bucklings this evening 
We sold a couple of bucklings as unregistered but the only one we are going to offer as a registered herd sire is Zamia's


----------



## OneFineAcre

So at least now it seems Rocky might make it
Vet said if he made it 3 days he has a chance
He's eating hay, chewing cud, drinking water, peeing, moving around some, and his poop is like pudding now before it was like water
So guarded optimism now

New problem
Rosie has pink eye, and one of the kids.
And another starting to squint 
Flies are bad this year and that's how it spreads
Had several bucks get it last year
Got to nip this quick with Nationals coming up


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Glad to hear about Rocky!  Praying the pink eye clears up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X3!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 
You asked if we were giving Rock Penn G
Cole told us to give him Excenel for 7 days


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope Rocky is okay.
> 
> Is Pepper the yearling you had at RM?



I know you remember her 
Because she was RGC to your 2 GC in ring 1 and 2 
Dairy Strengh is more points on the scorecard than body capacity


----------



## Southern by choice

You mentioned possibly him getting into dog food. Years ago when we had the Kiko's, one of them decided to eat dogfood. Of course we didn't know this at the time and we come out to water diarrhea. We were panicked. This is the first time we ever had a goat with abnormal poo and it was watery diarrhea! Of course I ran a fecal immediately, ran the temp too. Nothing. No parasites, no temp. Called the vet ... we bought a gallon of Kaolin pectin.  Gave that to start... started firming. Still couldn't figure it out. Then we realized it was the dogfood!  Gave us a scare.  We never had to give anti biotics.  Now the 4 goats that got sick from the chaffhaye- whole different story. The goats that got sick off the bad hay a few weeks ago... only 1 ran a fever - it was not high but still a fever- scary though. It is amazing how just 1 day can  make them look like death warmed over. 
Glad he is doing better. 


Another note- Did you see the numbers for Nationals?    I haven't seen it broken down by breed by oh my goodness!
Maybe in a few years we will have the courage to go.  I know any show is a bio security risk but 2600 goats.... that has to be an even bigger risk!  
Last year many had sick goats afterwards... I really think more from all the travel than the show itself.  Still so scary. What building are you in?  
You know we will be watching and cheering for you all!  
We looked at the expense and it just wasn't feasible... maybe down the road in a few years.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I wasn't planning on it but it looks like I'm going to have to go to Ohio with the girls


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> I wasn't planning on it but it looks like I'm going to have to go to Ohio with the girls



Where in OH? When? You might be pretty close to me!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Where in OH? When? You might be pretty close to me!


Columbus for the National Show
I think the 23rd is check in
Ill be there until the 26th Maurine and Rachel will have to stay all week
You want Zamia's buckling?
Send me a message we have a National Show sale on him


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pink eye update
First off why do they all get in the left eye?
Is there a reason?
We had several bucks last summer and several does this year and all got it in the left eye?

Rosie, Cookie and a kid all have it bad 
Cinnamon and Cookies kid started squinting in left eye and we treated and staved it off
We have quarantined all of them and vet told us to treat the ones going to the show preemptively like they had it


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> Columbus for the National Show
> I think the 23rd is check in
> Ill be there until the 26th Maurine and Rachel will have to stay all week
> You want Zamia's buckling?
> Send me a message we have a National Show sale on him



Oh I wish!!  The money just doesn’t exist right now.  

I was wondering how close you’d be. Columbus is a little far to make a day trip with DD2. Was really hoping to get to come meet you, your family, and some of your goats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Pssst...I don’t think you ever posted a pic of Zamia’s buck this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will definitely have a picture of him soon.  We really need to sell him to help cover the cost of the trip.

Wish you could make it.  Opportunity to see a lot of nice goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia's buckling
He's $750
Or $75 as a wether


----------



## Wehner Homestead

He’s beautiful! Being chocolate is just icing on the cake!

Makes me think of this...


 

Oh how I wish!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zamia milked 5.6 lbs on milk test today
Taffy, Opal, and Shea all milked over 4 lbs
Climate milked 11.4 lbs and Freeday 9.1 lbs 

Zamia is doing the best she ever has since we started testing
Not sure what we are doing different


----------



## OneFineAcre

Vet just dropped off our health certificates for the National Show


----------



## Southern by choice

Yay on your test! Always nice to have a good test day!  

Glad you got your certificates. How long did it take for the exams? Last time we had to get certificates I think we only had like 10 goats going (out of state show) and it was pretty quick.
Do you need more than just a regular Health certificate?


----------



## OneFineAcre

He looked at ours in Rocky Mount so today was very quick 

I hope we have all we need

He's doing vet check at the show


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Rocky is better, but he looks like a bag of bones.  Vet said he might lose 30% of his body weight.  I don't even want to post a picture he looks so skinny.
Pinkeye has abated.  Only Cookie's eye is still clouded and it is awful.  Have been giving her banamine too because it was swollen.
We think that she may have had it first and we just didn't see it and it went longer with no treatment.  But, she is acting fine.
Still have her quarantined, but I don't think she is contagious any more.

Getting ready or the ADGA National Show.  Rachel and I are going to leave late Friday night/early Saturday morning.  Not looking forward to an overnight drive, haven't done that in a while.
Not really excited, but I guess I'm doing it for the team
Found out there is a casino in Columbus though


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Safe travels!

Is Maurine going?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

How far is the drive?

We drove through Columbus earlier this year. Wasn't bad at all. I bet the goats will love being in the A/C during their travel.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Safe travels!
> 
> Is Maurine going?



Maurine is going, but she has to be at the farmer's market Saturday.
So, I'm going to head up with Rachel and the goats, Rachel has to check in by 1pm Saturday.  Maurine will head up after the market is over Saturday.  Then, I'm going to stay for the Nigerians and head back home on Tuesday.  They will have to stay the rest of the week.

Google says it's 8 hours, so not too bad.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Leaving around 8pm
Drinking some coffee now


----------



## OneFineAcre

We ended up leaving at 9pmand and Arrived at 6 am
In line for vet check


----------



## Green Acres Farm

What classes are your goats in?


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad you all arrived safely.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I hope y'all do great!  I will try to follow on live stream.  Keep us posted as to when you expect to be competing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goats are all good
They act as tired as me
I with Rachel as help had to milk them on no sleep an
The goats were ill and Rachel and I were getting ill
A friend is going to be here at 2 and we are going to milk them again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> What classes are your goats in?



I know we have 1 Jr a Sr Dry Yearling
Marigold is 2-3 year old
Shea is 3-4

We have Zamia in the oldest class
We also have Taffy and Cocoa and I'm not 100 percent sure I think one of them is in the same class as Zamia and the other the next oldest


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nigerian Jr's are Sunday night and milkers Monday morning


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I like the pen. Enough privacy and a rolling door instead of swinging.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I like the pen. Enough privacy and a rolling door instead of swinging.


Actually the goats don't like not being able to see outside and a lot of exhibitors have temp panels and leave the door open


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Actually the goats don't like not being able to see outside and a lot of exhibitors have temp panels and leave the door open



Good to know!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Nice signage!  I like the rolling doors, but solid walls might make it a bit hot???  Good luck with placing well!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Boy, that was one big class!  Something like 75?  I couldn't even stay up to see the conclusion after midnight.  It's a tough year to compete if you're a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Nice signage!  I like the rolling doors, but solid walls might make it a bit hot???  Good luck with placing well!



Thank you
A forum member @Bayleaf Meadows made the sign and the banner
She also took the picture for the banner


----------



## OneFineAcre

A couple of people on the forum have already messaged congratulatory messages 
Zamia finished 3rd place aged doe with 1st place udder
Very exciting to have a doe go back out for best udder in show at only our 2nd National Show
And she has to go get her picture taken for ADGA 
Very competitive over 500 Nigerians in the show
Marigold finished 19th in a class of 63 2 year olds


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!!!! I was so excited that you placed 3rd with Zamia!!!

Random screenshots from livestream.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## OneFineAcre

That's awesome @Green Acres Farm 
Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> That's awesome @Green Acres Farm
> Thanks


No problem! I’m so glad I got to see some One Fine Acre Goats in real time, hopefully someday I’ll see them in person!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!! Any luck selling Zamia’s buckling??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Congratulations!! Any luck selling Zamia’s buckling??



Not yet


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will have the pics taken by the official ADGA photographer in 2 or 3 weeks
They are awesome !!!
I got back home around 11:15
Maurine and Rachel have to stay until Friday

Oh and I was the victim of credit card fraud while I was gone
I tried to buy dinner last night and my card was declined
Tried today again to buy gas
Called and they had blocked my card due to potential fraud
Someone charged $2500 at a consignment store somewhere in KY
Only 2  possibilities of where my card number could have been taken
At a gas pump in Lancaster OH by one of those card readers thieves put in where you insert your card
Or by an employee of the McDonald's by the Expo center which is in a shady area
I'm thinking the latter
I think my credit card company is looking out for me who knows how much they could have run up if they hadn't blocked it
There was another fradulant charge attempted after the first
I'm not supposed to be liable for fraudulent charges
They are issuing me a new card and number
They said I would see a temporary credit for the $2500 on my account and I would be contacted by a fraud analyst
I think I will be ok
I'm glad they blocked it there was another fraudulent attempt of course they were looking out for themselves too


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congrats!!!! I was so excited that you placed 3rd with Zamia!!!
> 
> Random screenshots from livestream.
> 
> View attachment 49679 View attachment 49682 View attachment 49684 View attachment 49685
> View attachment 49687
> View attachment 49688 View attachment 49689



That dip in her chime is why she wasn't first place
The Nigerian Sr Doe show lasted 10 hours and this was about 8 1/2 hours in
They pulled Zamia out first and had her first of the top 5 for a while 
Her back is more level when she is on the move 
Maurine got a little lackadaisical in keeping her set up but she was so exhausted


----------



## Fullhousefarm

That's great! Watching you guys, and some friends from Florida there has been great. We are hoping that 2021 might be back east... Danielle really wants to go before she graduates, especially after seeing one of the youth she's shown against take First in Senior Showmanship. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine called me this morning and told me to check out Little Tots Estates website
He needs to place another goat at our house


----------



## OneFineAcre

I can't wait to show you the pic the guy whose head is on this one took of that beautiful 1st place udder


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We are so happy for you! Congrats! 

Lots of hard work paying off. You and Maurine must be so excited. 

I hope you both have gotten some rest!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I can't wait to show you the pic the guy whose head is on this one took of that beautiful 1st place udder
> 
> View attachment 49755


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Congratulations on the placing/win with Zamia.  I have been learning alot about how involved the goat world is especially with the ND goats.  I am very impressed with your animals, and know that there is alot of time and effort that goes into showing.  Didn't realize that there was so much competition in the dairy goat world. 
It is very rewarding to see some of that hard work behind the scenes in the day to day,  show up in the show ring.

Again  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> We are so happy for you! Congrats!
> 
> Lots of hard work paying off. You and Maurine must be so excited.
> 
> I hope you both have gotten some rest!



Maurine is still in Ohio, she has to stay until Friday. But, they are just hanging out now watching the other breeds and going to the pool.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine texted they are going to be released at 9pm
She has to drive all night and go straight to the farmers market
I'm sure I won't sleep much either worrying about them
At least our vet and his son are going to leave at the same time so she will have someone she knows on the road with her
He was going to wait and leave at 3 am but he's worried about them too
I appreciate that a lot


----------



## OneFineAcre

The owners of this year's National Champion had a doeling on the Colorama Consignment Sale
Sold for a cool $14k and she isn't even the champs daughter.
Someone from CA was bidding on the phone


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Not surprised on the kid- told someone earlier that the kid was going to be over 10k
She is the daughter of last years NCH

Safe travels to everyone coming home from nationals!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

It’s crazy how much the Nigerians sell for compared to the other breeds. I sure hope she turns out nice! 

The 2016 Colorama Sale kid, Wood Bridge Farm Spelling Bee, who sold for $16,100 was 1st place 2 yr old milker this year at Nationals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

By comparison the next highest selling animal was a daughter of this years Saanen Champion for 6300


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine just called.
They are about an hour out of Columbus
Safe travels


----------



## OneFineAcre

My girls arrived home safely around 7:30 am


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

SO glad everyone is safe home.  I was wondering if there were any discussion of having a cap on entries or an extra day for larger competitions or a set closing time?  It is hard on the competitors, human and animal....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh and I was the victim of credit card fraud while I was gone


ABC News just ran a story that skimmers use is way up and people should be careful about using their card at stations while traveling over the holiday, summer season.  They said using cash or paying with the card inside the station can avoid the crime.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> ABC News just ran a story that skimmers use is way up and people should be careful about using their card at stations while traveling over the holiday, summer season.  They said using cash or paying with the card inside the station can avoid the crime.


I actually thinking it was at the McDonald's
We pulled in at 6 am because it was right beside Expo Center and vet check started at 7 am
It is a 24 hour McDonald's and it was right as the shift was changing
Just my feeling
I got a new card today


----------



## OneFineAcre

Y'all remember TBone and Ribeye?
Going to be thinking about them boys tomorrow night
Nice brisquet for the 4th


----------



## OneFineAcre

5 hours down


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## goatgurl

looks like it was a yummy 4th at your house.
just wanted to stop in and say congrats on nationals.  good job.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> looks like it was a yummy 4th at your house.
> just wanted to stop in and say congrats on nationals.  good job.



Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

I got another new gun
Its a GSG Firefly a 22LR semi auto
I got it because its about the same size and weight as my Ruger 9mm
Its an inexpensive Range practice gun
500 rounds of Remington Thunderbolts in 22 LR is about $22
500 rounds of 9mm Target ammo is about $95


----------



## OneFineAcre

My Ruger 9mm


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like having 22's around.  Economics is good - I have a S&W 917 revolver in 22LR that is super fun to shoot but way over priced.  The ammo kind of compensates for that price.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS
I'm getting another 22LR pistol next week
A Phoenix Arms HP22 A
$150
Kind of a Saturday Night Special in size
But good reviews as far as reliability

The Firefly was $230
I thought that was a good deal
Its a nice gun


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS
I got my "Saturday Night Special"
today
Or should call it a mouse gun
Its really small
Phoenix Arms HP22 A
Its made in California so it is loaded with safeties 
Of course I had to run a few rounds through it when I got home (sorry Angel)
Three 10 round magazines and she went bang every time
For $150 out the door can't beat it
I think I'm going to get her a little friend in a couple of weeks
They make the same gun with a satin/nickel finish with black grips


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS 
You have to get one of these little guns
It is awesome
I ran 30 rounds through it yesterday
And field stripped it and cleaned it today
A little tricky putting it back together but not the worse I've seen
Taking it apart the quality is way beyond what you would expect from a gun at that price point
Way beyond "acceptable"
Ran another 30 rounds today with no failures
I'm getting that satin/nickel friend for her


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS 
Clearly I have a problem


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't see a problem there.  

I was told many years ago that if you know how many guns you have that you are a collector.  I have no idea how many I have.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is the pictures from Steve Pope the official photographer at the national show
She deserves to be introduced by her formal name
SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia *M
91VEEE
12 time Best of Breed
8 years old with 7 freshenings
3rd Placed  Aged Doe (7 year old and over) with 1st place udder at the 2018 ADGA National Show

And she's my best nanny


----------



## Southern by choice

We were so excited for you guys watching it livestream!  
I remember freaking out when they pulled her out first when they started making the cuts!  
I was like


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We were so excited for you guys watching it livestream!
> I remember freaking out when they pulled her out first when they started making the cuts!
> I was like


So you agree she's my best Nanny ?


----------



## Southern by choice

Nanny.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I need a Zamia goat kid in my future!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> I need a Zamia goat kid in my future!!!


Got a buckling available


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> This is the pictures from Steve Pope the official photographer at the national show
> She deserves to be introduced by her formal name
> SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia *M
> 91VEEE
> 12 time Best of Breed
> 8 years old with 7 freshenings
> 3rd Placed  Aged Doe (7 year old and over) with 1st place udder at the 2018 ADGA National Show
> 
> And she's my best nanny
> 
> View attachment 50259
> 
> 
> View attachment 50260


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Zamia doesn't realize how special she is
She's a big goof ball


----------



## ragdollcatlady

OneFineAcre said:


> Got a buckling available



I would!!!  but I am needing to downsize right now to get the herd into Alaska.... It should be easier to ship kids directly in once I am settled. Having to ground transport looks like it is going to be a difficult and long ride. Still getting all the details/requirements collected....


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't think getting these in the mail will ever get old
Congratulations Cocoa


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

Awesome achievement and add my Congratulations to the others.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got an email from ADGA today
Our Toggenburg  KBARC Climate Control finished 3rd in the country for fat in 2017


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> We got an email from ADGA today
> Our Toggenburg  KBARC Climate Control finished 3rd in the country for fat in 2017


That’s awesome! Congrats! How many pounds did she milk?


----------



## goatgurl

awesome!!  congratulations.  how is she milking this year?


----------



## Mike CHS

I take it that it is a safe assumption that you chose a good one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That’s awesome! Congrats! How many pounds did she milk?


120 some lbs
2nd was 150 some 
And 1st was 170.some lbs 
But she was well in front of 4th which was 110 or 111 something like that 
2nd place was KBARC Modern Design from  the same bteeder
She was top 10 in volume fat and protein
I think she was 4th in volume and about 8th in protein


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> awesome!!  congratulations.  how is she milking this year?


Not as good
She kidded in April and just can't seem to hit her stride 
But our Nigerians are doing the best they've ever done


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we have a rapidly expanding stand of goose grass 
At least that's what our friend with the PhD in animal science said it looks like from the pics
And it is growing in the compacted areas where the animals congregate which is indicative of the species
Its a nice looking grass and grows really tall really fast
The goats eat the tops of the blades and the seed heads
Only thing I can find is it can produce a toxic compound when wilted
@greybeard 
@farmerjan 
Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

In relation to a Nigerian


----------



## OneFineAcre

In relation to a Togg


----------



## OneFineAcre

This was mowed 2 weeks ago


----------



## Baymule

Do you think the seed came in with hay? If you want to kill it out, maybe build your pig pen on top of it.


----------



## greybeard

I don't have any here and what we call gosegrass looks completely different, but from what I just read, your's is properly called goosegrass (Eleusine indica).

(compared to my dried out brown pastures tho, the pics look great..I bet my cows would go to town on it)

Contact your local extension agent.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't have any knowledge of that type of grass.  Never heard anyone ever mention it around here.  Our real "bad" grass is fescue.  Have some johnson grass that comes up and can take over a field but if it is not drought stressed, it is a great grass/hay.  Animals love it so you just have to make sure it is not stressed to where it could be toxic.  Sorry, I can't help you with the goosegrass.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Do you think the seed came in with hay? If you want to kill it out, maybe build your pig pen on top of it.


It's in front of the goat barn 
In the most compacted areas
Couldn't put pigs there


----------



## farmerjan

OneFineAcre said:


> It's in front of the goat barn
> In the most compacted areas
> Couldn't put pigs there


I'm assuming that the area is where you have alot of traffic, in and out?  If it is compacted then the hogs would do a bang up job of digging it up for you.  The best garden I had was the 2 years I put the hogs in it for the winter.  Not only did they root it up and thoroughly "turn it" but they ate every weed there was and had the very BEST AND BIGGEST cantalopes  the next 2 years.  If I ever get on my own place again where I live where the animals are, then I will definitely have pigs again.  And have them in the garden space for the winter....


----------



## Mike CHS

I only had pigs one year but compacted was not in their vocabulary.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Any results on setting Zamia's buckling? How many goats are you still looking to sell?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Any results on setting Zamia's buckling? How many goats are you still looking to sell?



No not yet. Somebody supposed to be doing another ad with the great pics  of Zamia but can't seem to get it done.
We have 2 bucks to sell and 2 does (4 year old and a yearling).  Could sell the does bred to a nice buck.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

It's one of my standard prayer intentions now- sell the bucklings.  I finally have a buyer for one of Yubi's.  She is from Pennsylvania and saw the post on the registered Nigerian Dwarf fb site.  He is the first, only, buckling of mine to be sold this season (if it goes as planned).  I have six left.  I do get inquiries, but sometimes the  buyer is not really prepared for the challenge and sometimes they want that special color pattern or eyes, etc.  Nigerians are blessed and cursed with a possible pet market in addition to dairy herd market.  Some of the demand just isn't well informed on what a quality goat is all about and some are just uninformed in general.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> It's one of my standard prayer intentions now- sell the bucklings.  I finally have a buyer for one of Yubi's.  She is from Pennsylvania and saw the post on the registered Nigerian Dwarf fb site.  He is the first, only, buckling of mine to be sold this season (if it goes as planned).  I have six left.  I do get inquiries, but sometimes the  buyer is not really prepared for the challenge and sometimes they want that special color pattern or eyes, etc.  Nigerians are blessed and cursed with a possible pet market in addition to dairy herd market.  Some of the demand just isn't well informed on what a quality goat is all about and some are just uninformed in general.



The 2 bucks I have to sell are both yearlings from last year.
Learned my lesson about bucks.
I think we had about 20 buck kids this year.  Sold 2 of them as unregistered bucks.  We have Zamia's buckling still.  The other 17 were wethered and all are gone.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wish I could pull off buying Zamia’s buckling. I have faith that he will sell!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So poor Climate Control injured her leg a few days ago
She's getting better but we have decided to switch her to once a day milking
She made the leader board last year but isn't milking as good this year
She was thin last year when she was a leader but she's thinner this year when she isn't 
We can scratch her from.linear appraisal because of her age
I think she needs a rest 
If we are going to keep breeding Toggs we need a healthy baby from her next year


----------



## Mike CHS

Is that wear normal or do they get stressed out?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

When is your linear appraisal?  I'd like to observe again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Is that wear normal or do they get stressed out?


She's 6 years old
Very dairy which means fine boned 
Her hooves curl under some
The appraiser said last year you see that with "very " dairy goats
Big body, fine bones and small feet
She is a big producer and we found last year when she got thin when we fed her more she just made more milk didn't put it on her body
She just needs to back off a little bit
We were going to dry her up bit opted instead to milk once per day


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> When is your linear appraisal?  I'd like to observe again.


Its this Thursday August 16th 
My birthday
We would love to have you
We will put you to work


----------



## Green Acres Farm

@OneFineAcre, who is your appraiser this year? I had Karen Smith and I know she is doing at least some of NC.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Its this Thursday August 16th
> My birthday
> We would love to have you
> We will put you to work


Hey, that's my 32 year anniversary!  I'll see if I can get out there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> @OneFineAcre, who is your appraiser this year? I had Karen Smith and I know she is doing at least some of NC.


Ttechnically you aren't supposed to say who your appraiser is

But its Karen Smith


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Hey, that's my 32 year anniversary!  I'll see if I can get out there.


Happy anniversary
What a coincidence
Its my 32nd birthday 

Appraisal.starts at 8 am I think


----------



## Baymule

An early Happy Anniversary and a Happy Birthday to you two!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> An early Happy Anniversary and a Happy Birthday to you two!


I'm not really going to be 32 
I have a couple more decades and a few extra years


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## farmerjan

That would have been just too quirky...32nd anniv and 32nd birthday.... But hope you both have a good day...together working your tails off with the appraisals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had Linear Appraisal.today
The highlight of course is once again Zamia
92 EEEE as an 8 year old
Just WOW
Others
Black.Opal. 87 +VEV
Shea. 89 VEEV
Marigold (FF)  84 +VE+
Eclipse.(FF) 82 +VV+
And out Togg Freeday. 88 VEVV
Those were all we had appraised 

We dried up our yearling and exercised our option to excuse older does and we didn't do any bucks, too rutty


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on those numbers!!! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

That is just awesome. It’s incredible that you have a dam/daughter who both appraised a 92!  I may be mistaken, but I’m not aware of another Nigerian dam/daughter pair who have both done that! Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That is just awesome. It’s incredible that you have a dam/daughter who both appraised a 92!  I may be mistaken, but I’m not aware of another Nigerian dam/daughter pair who have both done that! Congratulations!


That's a good question


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That is just awesome. It’s incredible that you have a dam/daughter who both appraised a 92!  I may be mistaken, but I’m not aware of another Nigerian dam/daughter pair who have both done that! Congratulations!



I wonder how we find that out for sure?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I bought this for myself for my birthday
It's a replica of the original.Colt single action
Its a Heritage Rough Rider in 22 LR
The good thing is if you get a box of crap bulk 22 that won't run in a semi auto you can shoot it in this
Treating myself to a range day tomorrow
Going to take 6 guns and plan to shoot 1000 rounds


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I wonder how we find that out for sure?


I don’t know a way, but I feel like I would remember if I saw a dam/daughter both with a 92 LA score. I also kinda think if someone else had that, it would be pretty publicized...

ETA: you could maybe ask on a couple of the popular goat FB groups: Nigerian Dwarf Goat- Dairy Side & Dairy Goat Pedigree Chat.


----------



## Mike CHS

A thousand rounds I take it is a reward for the goats doing such a good job.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> I’m telling you, you s
> 
> I don’t know a way, but I feel like I would remember if I saw a dam/daughter both with a 92 LA score. I also kinda think if someone else had that, it would be pretty publicized...
> 
> ETA: you could maybe ask on a couple of the popular goat FB groups: Nigerian Dwarf Goat- Dairy Side & Dairy Goat Pedigree Chat.



I asked on the Dairy Goat Pedigree chat
And someone said 2 Dill's goats had
But no one else has any 
One had a 91 for both


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations on the LA scores! Pray that calves sell really well and I just may be able to pull off that Zamia buckling, if not in the spring if you still have him. 

Happy Late Birthday! I did think about you and got a wish sent on fb, just not over here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> A thousand rounds I take it is a reward for the goats doing such a good job.


I discovered you can't fire 1000 rounds with 1 hour of range time
Particularly if one of your weapons is a single action revolver
I managed 160 rounds of 9mm and about the same in 22 LR 
So maybe 350 rounds
I have powder stains on my fingers


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good hour of fun.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Green Acres Farm 
Did you see the doe just got only the 2nd ever 93 ?
And her daughter got a 92 ?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> @Green Acres Farm
> Did you see the doe just got only the 2nd ever 93 ?
> And her daughter got a 92 ?


Yes! It’s crazy she’s been in milk since 2016!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yes! It’s crazy she’s been in milk since 2016!


If we were the top we only stayed there for a week
That's ok
I feel pretty good about being 2nd
Funny can't sell Zamias buckling but was just contacted by someone wanting to reserve one from Clarabelle next spring


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yes! It’s crazy she’s been in milk since 2016!


Funny story- earlier this spring I had plans to get a buckling that was linebred off that doe (granddam on both sides I believe).

I knew she was a good one!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we have a happy ending 
I had not mentioned this but we were a host farm for linear appraisal
One of our guests had a doe get loose and take off
Down the road and into the woods and gone
She was sighted several times but was on the run for 3 days
We got a call yesterday that she was hanging around a mans barn about 1/4 mile from where she went AWOL
Maurine and I went down there to try and get her but she was WILD
Owner brought her trailer this morning with the goats daughter and a couple of herd mates and she walked right up and jumped on the trailer
I think she was ready to go home


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Funny story- earlier this spring I had plans to get a buckling that was linebred off that doe (granddam on both sides I believe).
> 
> I knew she was a good one!



So why didn't you get him?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What a relief! So glad to hear there was a happy ending to the runaway doe saga.  Who was the LA 93 scorer?  Where did you get information on her?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> What a relief! So glad to hear there was a happy ending to the runaway doe saga.  Who was the LA 93 scorer?  Where did you get information on her?


Her name is CH AGS Weedy Tavern Lilly owned by Valley’s-Edge Farm. They had a post on their FB page.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I sold a goat once only to find out a couple weeks later she had gone missing the week before. I put up missing ads everywhere and found her the next day, brought her back home and returned her to her owners when they reinforced fencing.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> So we have a happy ending
> I had not mentioned this but we were a host farm for linear appraisal
> One of our guests had a doe get loose and take off
> Down the road and into the woods and gone
> She was sighted several times but was on the run for 3 days
> We got a call yesterday that she was hanging around a mans barn about 1/4 mile from where she went AWOL
> Maurine and I went down there to try and get her but she was WILD
> Owner brought her trailer this morning with the goats daughter and a couple of herd mates and she walked right up and jumped on the trailer
> I think she was ready to go home



Okay- so I'm not the only one that had a rogue goat go AWOL after LA? Hahahahaha. Of coarse mine is one of the least wild goats ever. She just decided to jump off the trailer (or was pushed of according to some accounts from the goats) and spent the afternoon/evening in someone's yard who thankfully, found us.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very exciting news
Zamia's buckling is going to his new home on Sunday
The people have some good animals and I think he can help them a lot
Possible names are Striker, Minute Man, and Perfect Storm


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> Very exciting news
> Zamia's buckling is going to his new home on Sunday
> The people have some good animals and I think he can help them a lot
> Possible names are Striker, Minute Man, and Perfect Storm



That’s wonderful! Very happy for you!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Zamias buckling made it to his new home yesterday


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Where did he go?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Where did he go?



Free Spirits Farm in Spring Lake NC


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats on all the goat wins and appraisals.  Nice going!

I am interested in anything you have found about that goosegrass.  I have a couple patches here, yes near their barns.  The goats eat it like you said, tops and seed heads, quite excitedly  It looks pretty.  LOL   Maybe I can get some help from the extension agents here.  They have a pretty large "farm" set up about 6 miles from me with a lot going on in animal & plant research.  I'll drop in there this week.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had milk test yesterday and I have some Nigerians that are really doing well
Opal.milked 4.9 lbs
Shea 4.4 lbs
Taffy 4.3 lbs
Zamia 3.8 lbs 
Really proud of how well they are doing


----------



## OneFineAcre

I took Rachel to her job at my friends coffee shop/ deli this morning
Its in another town about 20 miles from us
There is Dunham Sporting goods store there
They had the Smith & Wesson SD9VE on sale for $279
I went and looked at another gun stores website and it was $358
Look how much money  I saved


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a good one.  I got that for my son last Christmas.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That is a good one.  I got that for my son last Christmas.


I can't wait to take it to the range


----------



## ragdollcatlady

That one is real purty!


----------



## OneFineAcre

ragdollcatlady said:


> That one is real purty!


I know
That's why I had to have it


----------



## Baymule

I have to chuckle on this one.....yep, you saved money! That was a good purchase.


----------



## goatgurl

I sure do like your new toy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was being sarcastic with the title "Fun" Day today.
I had a colonoscopy 

It was routine, but I'm actually past due for it.  I'm 54, I was supposed to have it at 50.  I'm one of those men that avoids going to the doctor at all cost.  But, I've been getting some pressure from several sources that I need to fly right and start taking care of myself.
It was probably a good thing I did.  He found 2) 1 cm polyps that he removed and sent for biopsy, but he said they were likely benign ( he's been doing it for 30 year).  But, I will have to have another colonoscopy in 3 years.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like my day yesterday! I had an upper scope!


----------



## goatgurl

eewwwww, not fun.  glad everything came out ok,


----------



## misfitmorgan

Those tests though unpleasant are often needed. Really glad the doctor found and removed the polyps.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS
Took the new S&W SD9VE to the range today and went from happy to sad in 2 - 10 round magazines






So the first magazine I put 9 out of 10 inside the blue from 10 yards
I was pretty happy about that because this gun has a long 8 lb trigger
So the 2nd magazine are all of those on the right
I was like what the heck ?
Checked gun out and look what happened to front sight




See how it has moved to the left?
And it is not adjustable
That really sucks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good thing I brought the Ruger
Saved the day at the range


----------



## Mike CHS

I wonder what caused that.  My son has put several thousand rounds through his with never a problem.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The slide is machined to receive that sight but it is installed by a human being 
And I guess some type of adhesive is used to hold in place ?
You know how that goes
I'm thinking I can put the slide in a vise and tap the sight back and get some type of adhesive to hold?
At least I'm going to try before I send it to S&W to fix


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS
Was just watching a utube video on how to remove front sights if you want to install different one
Just put in vise and tap out with a punch
So I guess I can do the same to get mine back in the right place


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> @farmerjan
> 
> These pics were from 10 days ago
> 
> I showed them to
> A coworker who is big
> In 4H show and sale and he thougjt
> 235 lbs
> Showed to a couple others who said 270 lbs
> At the time we thought he was about 230
> Doesn't matter
> We will find out next week
> View attachment 29527 View attachment 29529



Coincidently, these pics were scrolling across the top when I logged in.
Maurine told me that we are pretty much out of "choice" cuts of pork.
We have plenty of sausage, and a few ham roasts, but that's all
Might be time for a couple more feeder pigs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I get great deals on hay because horse people around here are so picky
This is orchard/alfalfa/clover that I'm getting for $4 because it got bleached by the sun on one side
Between these and the sheets we get swept up off of concrete floor we have saved a lot on hay and fed better hay


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS 
Fixed my sight
I wonder if I should put on S&W Facebook page that I had to fix my brand new firearm with Crazy Glue after 1st 10 rounds 
If you zoom in you can see the crazy glue in the 2nd picture
I've got a long weekend with Columbus day so going to go to range to test out
I have 10 days of vacation to use by the end of the year


----------



## OneFineAcre

In was just talking to Maurine about the NC State Fair which is coming up in a couple of weeks
She reminded me that the fair isn't going to have a champion challenge this year
Instead, they sanctioned another age group 7 years old and above
The change is all because of a thread last year on Face Book before the fair
It seems that an official from the state fair was reading the posts and was appalled at the attitudes that people displayed in regards to blocking other exhibitors from getting championship legs for their animals
The attitude was that because the show paid premiums the heck with everyone else
Very sad
Just goes to show you need to be careful about what you put online
It may come back to bite you


----------



## Mike CHS

Sounds like an 'open mouth, insert foot' events.  How much will that impact your plans?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Sounds like an 'open mouth, insert foot' events.  How much will that impact your plans?



It will probably negatively  impact other exhibitors more than us


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> people displayed in regards to blocking other exhibitors from getting championship legs for their animals


what does that mean...the 'championship legs' part and how were 'other exhibitors' being 'blocked' from acquiring these 'championship legs'?


(I assume you aren't talking about this kind of championship state fair legs.. )


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Sounds like an 'open mouth, insert foot' events.  How much will that impact your plans?





Mike CHS said:


> Sounds like an 'open mouth, insert foot' events.  How much will that impact your plans?



It may actually work out to our advantage 
We will see


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> what does that mean...the 'championship legs' part and how were 'other exhibitors' being 'blocked' from acquiring these 'championship legs'?
> 
> 
> (I assume you aren't talking about this kind of championship state fair legs.. )
> 
> View attachment 53031



No not those state fair legs but I always have a couple of those 

In dairy goats once an animal has a certain number of wins under specific rules they are said to be a " finished" champion
The wins are called "legs" 
The champion challenge is a class you enter finished champions and they "challenge" the grand champion of the day for a "Best of Breed" ribbon
I'm not going to get into all of the details but there were comments that indicated that when money was involved that sportsmanship was not important
And that people who cared about good sportsmanship were being naive


----------



## Southern by choice

Not sure how it will change much.  
I do think most people coming from out of state are coming for the premiums. 
In state- it sure is nice but it is also the best show of the year. So many goats, so many people! Such a fun place to be.
I know you all care about sportsmanship, as do we. 
Could be a very good thing in the end. You guys have always done the CC - you have quite a few finished does- could be real good for you all!


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> No not those state fair legs but I always have a couple of those
> 
> In dairy goats once an animal has a certain number of wins under specific rules they are said to be a " finished" champion
> The wins are called "legs"
> The champion challenge is a class you enter finished champions and they "challenge" the grand champion of the day for a "Best of Breed" ribbon
> I'm not going to get into all of the details but there were comments that indicated that when money was involved that sportsmanship was not important
> And that people who cared about good sportsmanship were being naive


So it is/was possible that the best animal at the show was not awarded champion simply because they hadn't enough 'legs' or I suppose could be stated as they: ' hadn't paid their dues"?

Are these mostly young exhibitors or adults showing animals?


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> So it is/was possible that the best animal at the show was not awarded champion simply because they hadn't enough 'legs' or I suppose could be stated as they: ' hadn't paid their dues"?
> 
> Are these mostly young exhibitors or adults showing animals?



I'm not sure I know what you mean
This is the "open" show so it is a combination of youth and adults
There is a separate youth only show


----------



## Goat Whisperer

greybeard said:


> So it is/was possible that the best animal at the show was not awarded champion simply because they hadn't enough 'legs' or I suppose could be stated as they: ' hadn't paid their dues"?
> 
> Are these mostly young exhibitors or adults showing animals?


The best animal (in the judge's opinion) will still be awarded GCH. She would then be awarded a leg. If she is already a finished CH that leg is kinda useless because she is already finished. 

The champion challenge class was a great way to still show finished does. All CH does could (of the same breed) be shown in this class, and challenge the champion of the day. 
That winner is best of breed. The BOB doe goes in the Best in show lineup. 
The champion of the day still gets her leg regardless of who wins BOB. 

When we have finished Ch’s (getting close!) we will enter them in the Champion challenge


----------



## Goat Whisperer

To finish a doe, she needs three milking legs (shown while in milk) or 1 Jr leg (called restricted or dry leg) and 2 milking legs.

After we have a Jr doe earn her leg, we stop showing her until she is in milk. That is what we were taught, and I wouldn’t want to block others or even my own goats. However there are others that don’t do this. I was at a show where the same Jr was GCH ring after ring. I thought it was a little silly as they could have pulled her and worked harder on their other does.
But the reality was that she was the best Jr (Nigerian) there. I was not upset, because on that day the judges thought her doe was better than mine. But a show is just that- a show. The next week everything could change.

Earlier this year I took two ND’s to the NCDGBA spring show. One of mine was GCH jr doe- earning her dry leg. I pulled her from the remaining two rings. The next ring my other doe was GCH, so she was pulled from the last ring. I would rather five legs on five different Jr does, than having a jr doe with five legs    I made that decision, at this show I thought it was the right thing to do. I wanted both does to get a leg- they did- and now another exhibitor can get a leg on theirs. But I can say from experience, many don’t do this. And they don’t have too. It is entirely up to the exhibitor.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks GW - I was trying to figure out the reasons for doing one or the other.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Since Maurine and I are both officers of the North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association we were asked our opinion about if the State Fair should continue to have a Champion Challenge or add a 7 year old and above age group
This is in line with the structure of the ADGA National show
We had different opinions


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Mike CHS
Fixed the sight and went to back to the range
I need to get used to the "self defense" trigger

But I can keep most of  them in the circle at 30 ft LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we got all prepared for Hurricane Florence and didn't really have it bad at all
Michael hits Florida and I lost power yesterday at 6 pm and its now  almost 11 am and we are still out
I fired up the generator this morning to make coffee and charge computers and phones
Going to go to a friends and fill.containers with water for the animals
Fortunately the weather has turned very pleasant


----------



## greybeard

Gulf Coast storms are always rough, both on the GC and as they make their way up to the NE. You know it's going to be bad, when a N or NE moving storm landfalls the Gulf Coast, makes it's way into south central Ga and is still a Cat1 hurricane.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Power came back on at 1:15


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bayleaf Meadows 
How do the tattoos look?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I think they are legible.  Thanks for the help!  I am nervous as anything and don't even know what questions I should be asking to prepare...


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I think they are legible.  Thanks for the help!  I am nervous as anything and don't even know what questions I should be asking to prepare...


 Are you going to show at State Fair? 

@OneFineAcre - Coffee alone is worth getting a generator for!    I was almost on a coffee rampage!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Are you going to show at State Fair?
> 
> @OneFineAcre - Coffee alone is worth getting a generator for!    I was almost on a coffee rampage!



She's taking 2 junior does.  Just like our first show. 
I know what you mean on the coffee.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> This is the pictures from Steve Pope the official photographer at the national show
> She deserves to be introduced by her formal name
> SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia *M
> 91VEEE
> 12 time Best of Breed
> 8 years old with 7 freshenings
> 3rd Placed  Aged Doe (7 year old and over) with 1st place udder at the 2018 ADGA National Show
> 
> And she's my best nanny
> 
> View attachment 50259
> 
> 
> View attachment 50260




The picture of my "best nanny" scrolled across the screen. 
Love this picture, and love this goat.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> The picture of my "best nanny" scrolled across the screen.
> Love this picture, and love this goat.


No wonder she’s your best nanny with those blue eyes!


----------



## Southern by choice

yes because blue eyes are always the key to a great dairy goat!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Clarabelle who didn't settle last year and didn't have a kid this spring apparently came back into milk at some point.
She last freshened April 2017 and milked 2.4 lbs today on milk test. 

Maurine didn't enter her in the state fair, but we are discussing substituting her for another doe.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Go Clarabelle!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The verdict is we are not going to take Clarabelle
We can only substitute for a doe iin same age class and the only one is Taffy
I don't think she is as good as Taffy at this point


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Go Clarabelle!



That's a dairy goat !!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't have a lot of time so I'm just going to post what was the high light of our 2018 State Fair for now.  I can put more up later.

We had our most successful state fair ever.

In the Nigerian Dwarf Open Show SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia *M was Grand Champion and GCH One Fine Acre Caramel Taffy 2*M was Reserve Grand Champion.

Zamia and Taffy were joined by OFA Black Opal (2nd place 4 year old) and OFA Marigold (2nd place 2 year old) to make up the winning Dairy Herd.

We were also honored to win both the Premier Exhibitor and Premier Breeder awards for Nigerian Dwarfs under Judge Will Pearson.





I didn't take a picture of Zamia, I figured I would never get one this good.  You all might, but I'll never get tired of looking at this girl. 




I think we made a wise choice in sticking with Taffy instead of substituting Clarabelle.  Taffy was really looking good on Sunday.




 First place dairy herd from L to R Zamia, Taffy, Opal, Marigold
This is our first time with the winning dairy herd. We finished 2nd in 2016 




Rachel with Judge Will Pearson




Bling from the Nigerian Dwarf Open Show.


We did well with the Toggenburgs in the Youth Show.  I'll tell about them later.  I have to leave in a few minutes for a dentist appointment.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations just doesn't seem adequate for all of that but -  Congratulations


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!!! They look great!

Do you think they’ll add the CC class back in?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Here's a better herd photo-


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats!  So happy for you guys! 

It was great to be able to go. I always enjoy seeing you guys too. That is something folks here don't get to see. Lots of good people competing against each other and at the same time having fun, being happy for each other, helping each other when possible! Just love it!

For the folks here... I was literally running up and down this hill with goats and trying to get the Nigies up while they were finishing the lamanchas because they had to go straight in... OFA sees me and says do you want me to carry her? He could clearly see I was about to drop! The hill is stinking ridiculous!   One side it is long and gradual, the other side it is STEEP but shorter. Not sure what is worse. 

We didn't want to say much on our post because you hadn't posted yet! We didn't want to give it away about the Grand Champion. We thought for sure in the youth Zamia would get it and when they called out Peanut we were shocked! Then in the open Zamia did. It was really cool. I wish I would have been there on Sunday!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats!  So happy for you guys!
> 
> It was great to be able to go. I always enjoy seeing you guys too. That is something folks here don't get to see. Lots of good people competing against each other and at the same time having fun, being happy for each other, helping each other when possible! Just love it!
> 
> For the folks here... I was literally running up and down this hill with goats and trying to get the Nigies up while they were finishing the lamanchas because they had to go straight in... OFA sees me and says do you want me to carry her? He could clearly see I was about to drop! The hill is stinking ridiculous!   One side it is long and gradual, the other side it is STEEP but shorter. Not sure what is worse.
> 
> We didn't want to say much on our post because you hadn't posted yet! We didn't want to give it away about the Grand Champion. We thought for sure in the youth Zamia would get it and when they called out Peanut we were shocked! Then in the open Zamia did. It was really cool. I wish I would have been there on Sunday!



Peanut beat some really nice goats in the youth show


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

There were so many beautiful and healthy looking goats at the fair!  Any one who won or lost was in very good company.

I really liked how the judge commented that Zamia had the legs of a three year-old doe and how well her udder has held up over all her lactations.  We should ask Zamia what the secret to endless youth is and package it.


----------



## Southern by choice

It was funny because I thought yeah, no way... yearling milkers don't go grand especially up against 3rd place 1st udder from nationals goats.
I have to say it was really cool to be in the same line up for the open show. Glad it was you guys. 

@Bayleaf Meadows  I agree wholeheartedly.  That is the thing there are incredible goats in NC of every breed.
The youth show alone is as big as most open shows the rest of the year.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congratulations!!! They look great!
> 
> Do you think they’ll add the CC class back in?



I don't think so.  The classes were the same as the National Show.  People were already entering finished champions in the age groups to maximize premiums. 
But, I don't know if anyone complained.  I think if someone has a valid argument in favor of adding back the CC then they would.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> It was funny because I thought yeah, no way... yearling milkers don't go grand especially up against 3rd place 1st udder from nationals goats.
> I have to say it was really cool to be in the same line up for the open show. Glad it was you guys.
> 
> @Bayleaf Meadows  I agree wholeheartedly.  That is the thing there are incredible goats in NC of every breed.
> The youth show alone is as big as most open shows the rest of the year.



When they were in the champion lineup in the youth show, I thought that Opal was our best out there and was pulling for her.
I was a little surprised he went with Peanut, but not shocked.  She is lovely and I think that as she matures she is going to be in many more champion line ups in the future.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think so.  The classes were the same as the National Show.  People were already entering finished champions in the age groups to maximize premiums.
> But, I don't know if anyone complained.  I think if someone has a valid argument in favor of adding back the CC then they would.


I think the Nigerian numbers were definitely down this year.  Some classes were the normal big but others weren't. Senior kid class in both open and youth only had 3 goats.  NEVER have I seen that at any show let alone NC State Fair.  I guess no one wanted Jan/Feb kids  so everyone had their goats kid in March. 

I still think the level of competition was fantastic. 
Thanks, even though Peanut isn't mine I happy for GW that she was in both Ch line ups and her other Nigies were as well. Kudos for all you guys with Nigies. They are a tough breed!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats OFA!! Can’t wait to hear about the Toggs too.

Is Rachel enjoying showing more??


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Congrats OFA!! Can’t wait to hear about the Toggs too.
> 
> Is Rachel enjoying showing more??



I don't know about enjoying, but she did a great job


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know about enjoying, but she did a great job



I was hopeful that she’d have renewed joy in showing. Maybe after being a teenager a bit longer.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel'sToggs did really well in the Youth Show.
Climate Control was Grand Champion Sr. Doe
Kool Breeze was Grand Champion Jr. Doe.
Karisma was Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Doe
And, we had another first at this fair.
Climate Control had Best Udder in Show 












Kool Breeze


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!! That’s wonderful that the Toggs did so well!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Congratulations!!! That’s wonderful that the Toggs did so well!



Thanks
I can't wait until the premium check comes
That should be best ever too.
Of course, I don't get any of it.
The goats are in Rachel's name so the check comes to her.  We usually give her a couple hundred to spend and put the rest in her college fund.
I just get to pay all of the bills


----------



## animalmom

Well, that's a good Dad.


----------



## farmerjan

That's a very impressive showing.  Both groups of goats did very well.  I really had no idea that they were that popular.  Was talking to one of the girls in support at DRMS and mentioned that I knew some people that had milking goats and they said that dairy goats are VERY popular in NC, and that there were some real good ones.  So I am impressed after 25 + years as a milk tester here in Va.  
Congrats to your family and the goat families!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Who was the one you asked me to hold? Was that the doe who had best udder? I honestly can't remember


----------



## OneFineAcre

I won an auction on Gunbroker.com
In fact, while we were at the state fair, I kept checking to see if I was winning the bid.  I actually won the auction on Oct 20th, but got it from my FFL yesterday.
I didn't need this, but I can't help myself,  I just like good deals, and this is probably the best deal I've ever gotten on anything in my life.
It's a Ruger LC9 which is a sub-compact 9mm.  The gun is used but in like new condition.
It came with the gun, the factory 7 round magazine, 2- 10 round Pro Mag aftermarket magazines, a pretty nice DeSantis pocket holster, and a Flambeau hard case.
The whole package I paid $130, so with the $20 I had to pay my local FFL for the transfer I have $150 in total.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Who was the one you asked me to hold? Was that the doe who had best udder? I honestly can't remember



Yes that was Climate Control.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice pistol.  Good deal on it too.

Congrats on the wins with Climate control.  The pictures of your goats are always impressive.  I think I like dairy goats' looks better than the meat goats, at least, all the ones different posters have on here.  That's saying something since I am just not that into goats.

That said, I have to mention that I was at one of the Goodwill stores the other day.  My passion is books and reading,  and $1.00 paperbacks are always a good deal.  I just happened to see one and had to get it even though I am not a big goat person.  And I laughed all the way through it because it sounds so much like all you "goat people" and the various day to day things and "goat math".  Have any of you ever read  "Life in the Goat Lane"  by Linda Fink???

It really sounds like some of the trials and tribulations and some of the funnier things y'all talk about.  Great for a barrel of laughs.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I smoked my last cigarette 2 months ago today


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Congratulations! I am so happy that you are quitting smoking.  I use the present continuous tense because you will be quitting every day and though it will get easier, it won't ever be completely finished. May God give you the strength to persevere.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Congratulations! I am so happy that you are quitting smoking.  I use the present continuous tense because you will be quitting every day and though it will get easier, it won't ever be completely finished. May God give you the strength to persevere.



You are absolutely correct !!
It's getting better but it's still tough


----------



## OneFineAcre

I bought the pistol with money saved on cigarettes


----------



## OneFineAcre

We will pull the CIDR's from the Togg's tomorrow, so the plan is they will have a date with the buck later this week.


----------



## Mike CHS

OneFineAcre said:


> I bought the pistol with money saved on cigarettes



Were you able to do it on your own or did you use one of the aids?  Either way, Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Were you able to do it on your own or did you use one of the aids?  Either way, Congratulations!



On my own.
I came down with the flu, and didn't smoke for a couple of days and decided to try to quit.  It is still tough even after 2 months.  I smoked a long time.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

@OneFineAcre - If your spring doelings are big enough, what goes into your decision about when to breed them?
When do you want them to kid with respect to the Memorial weekend show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> @OneFineAcre - If your spring doelings are big enough, what goes into your decision about when to breed them?
> When do you want them to kid with respect to the Memorial weekend show?



We haven't "purposely" bred but a couple of kids their first fall, and they were larger than most.  We have a couple this year that are big enough.
We have usually  waited until they are a year and half old for most, just to have all of our kidding in spring.  However, I think we are going to start breeding more when they are a year old just to spread out kidding and have a couple that are fresh for NC State Fair
We just try to spread ours out from late Feb through April


----------



## OneFineAcre

On the way to pick up Freeday and Climate Control from their "dates" with a couple of smelly boys
Both were successfully bred
Everything went as planned
Gave the Lute injections on Tuesday night and removed the CIDR's on Wednesday night
Both came in heat today right on schedule


----------



## OneFineAcre

I went back to the state fairgrounds today for the Dixie Gun and Knife Show
Spent some of that money I'm saving on cigarettes since I have quit smoking
I didnt have a .380 and wanted some thing I could just slip in my pocket a little smaller and lighter than the Ruger LC9
So I got a Ruger LCP














I call this the Ruger Fantastic Black Plastic Trifecta 
Security 9, LC9, and LCP


----------



## Mike CHS

That's another that I like. The .380 is a nice little gun and fits well with a pocket holster.  I actually have a bed holster that mine sits in.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That's another that I like. The .380 is a nice little gun and fits well with a pocket holster.  I actually have a bed holster that mine sits in.


I wish .380 ammo was the same price as 9mm, it's kind of pricey


----------



## OneFineAcre

I smoked my last cigarette 3 months ago today


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## B&B Happy goats

OneFineAcre said:


> I smoked my last cigarette 3 months ago today


Keep up the good work on the not smoking, you can do it....we quit a year ago august 13th....got some extra weight on, that will be working on after the holidays. CONGRADULATIONS


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> That said, I have to mention that I was at one of the Goodwill stores the other day. My passion is books and reading, and $1.00 paperbacks are always a good deal.



Are you one of those people that have 100s and 100s of paperback books stacked everywhere?
(My wife is.she has the bookcase full and every empty nook, cranny and cabinet full of them and has finally begun filling cardboard boxes.)
I finally implemented the "If you buy one, you have to get rid of 2" rule. Love has it's limits.
_"But I'm gonna read them again someday!!"_


----------



## farmerjan

greybeard said:


> Are you one of those people that have 100s and 100s of paperback books stacked everywhere?
> (My wife is.she has the bookcase full and every empty nook, cranny and cabinet full of them and has finally begun filling cardboard boxes.)
> I finally implemented the "If you buy one, you have to get rid of 2" rule. Love has it's limits.
> _"But I'm gonna read them again someday!!"_



Yes, I have books and more books.  I have been a voracious reader since I was a kid.  I also plan to do the "yard sale / flea market" idea once I slow down a bit at work too.  I have several boxes already labeled as duplicates, and/or for sale... and we have a once a month "yard sale" at our local drive-in movie theater that rents spaces and the proceeds go to the repaid and "extras" at the drive-in.  I have started going through some stuff and am making some plans to try to do it once a month or every other month to clean out some "clutter", clothes, other stuff.  And put a few dollars back in my pocket from things I do not use much/or at all,  anymore. I am a "saver" and it runs in my family as my great grandmother and grandmother were the same way.  I also heard there is a used book store that will trade you.... bring in 2 for everyone you choose... so am going to look into that so that I can move out some and get some I haven't read.  I also figure that if I do have to have ankle, knee and possibly even shoulder surgeries, I am going to need some books to read/re-read.  
But yes, I do love to read.  I get several magazines a month, all ag related, as well.  I do not like reading on a "screen" so doubt that I will ever get into the "kindle" or whatever it is called.  I like having it in my hand, and not have the glare of a screen/computer/ or other type device.  I also loan and trade off books with friends.


----------



## farmerjan

OneFineAcre said:


> I smoked my last cigarette 3 months ago today



CONGRATS on 3 month anniversary!!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre

So Maurine and I have been cattle farming lately.  Some of you remember that Maurine's dad has a farm and raises cattle.  He's 89 years old now, and has had some problems at the farm.  First problem was thieves stole the livestock trailer, some gates, batteries, and 2 cows.  We have since recovered everything that was stolen.  Found 3 cows dead when all of the stealing started.  Cows were getting out because the thieves stole the batteries for the electric fence.  Based on the fact that Maurine counted 47 head this summer it appears that 4 are unaccounted for at this point.
The corral and chute were in poor shape so besides getting the fence working we had to get it fixed because there was no money to buy hay and needed to sell some.  So, we got that fixed.  Cattle prices are not great now but we had to do what we had to do.
Sold 7 bull calves and 1 heifer last week.  They were between 600-700 lbs and sold from $1.05 - $1.30.  We took 7 heifers and 1 bull calf to the sale this week.  They are all in that same size  range 6-700 lbs.  Hopefully they will bring at least the same.

There are 24 head out there now.  2 bull calves, 5 young heifers, there are 3 cows/heifers that are older about 1000 lbs but Maurine doesn't think that they have ever calved, and the other 14 are cows.
We have the vet coming next week to pregnancy check everyone and go ahead and castrate those 2 bull calves.  What the pregnancy tests show will determine the next steps.
If those 3 that Maurine thinks have never calved are in fact open we know someone that wants to buy 1 to take straight to the slaughter house.  He's her meat vendor at the farmer's market and he is going to sell as 'grass fed" beef.  We will probably pen the other 2 and grain them to eat ourselves.  The 2 that we make into steers we can eat next.
Considering that there were 10 bull calves that were close to 700 lbs, some or most of the other cows should be bred.  They may not have been tall enough to reach some of the mature cows.  We will see.  If some are open will likely take some to the sale.
Since the numbers will be more manageable and we have the semen tank already with nitrogen in it for goat semen will likely go the AI route in the future.  Maurine want's to get short horn semen since some of them are red and have some short horn in them.  Maybe have a smaller registered herd and start showing them at the fair.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad the stolen items were found! That was horrible.


----------



## Southern by choice

Any leads on the thieves?  How horrible.


----------



## Mike CHS

You rarely hear of stolen farm items being recovered so I'm glad that worked this time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Any leads on the thieves?  How horrible.



Yes, they got them.  They had the trailer in their yard and the cows penned.  They were "known" to the sheriffs department.  They recovered some other stolen items too.
We are going by the assumption that they were responsible for the cows we found dead.  At least as far as the criminal charges the are.


----------



## farmerjan

Cattle stealing was a hanging offense.... still ought to be in my opinion.  Sorry, but I am getting to the point that I have no patience, no sympathy, not much of anything else for people that steal and kill someone else's animals,  unless someone killed an animal because they were LITERALLY starving.  I remember you raising those 2 steers at your place for the beef.

Sorry that you had to sell right now, and I understand the circumstances.  It is about the worst time due to all the wet, rain, and such, because there is a glut of cattle on the market, now that people can try to get them out of pastures etc..  We always try to sell before rifle season in Nov., because then it just goes downhill til after the new year.  The prices you got were not bad considering that the ones were bull calves instead of steers.  And be glad that they were in the 6-700 lb range as the bigger calves are bringing as much or MORE per lb than the 4-550 weights.   But yes, prices are off and look to be that way for  the next month or two at least.  It is really hurting us right now.  We are holding on to about 40 steers and 20 to 30 heifers and hoping prices will rebound towards the end of Jan or Feb. They are still on the cows, we will be pregnancy checking in a couple of weeks. They won't be starting to calve until mid-late march, so the cows will get a 60 day dry period so not the end of the world.  They will also be bigger.  Right now they are in the 400-550 range with a few smaller from some old cows, and some late spring/early summer births.  
I would not be surprised to see some of the cows bred, but would not count on too many of them unless you saw alot of activity.  700 lbs is like a transitional weight and often the calves are "acting" like bulls but not doing alot.  Do you still have a bull in there?  I can't remember...
I would encourage the friend to try to market the "grass-fed" beef as you can get a little better price than what they would bring at the market.

Cull cows are really at rock bottom right now.  Most here are in the 30's and low 40's so if you can hold off on selling open cull cows, I would.  I realize that you will have to buy hay though, so maybe gone is better than waiting.  Just wanted to give you a heads up on the general overall cattle situation at least in this area.  On Cattle Today forum, prices are some higher in other areas, but not great.  Everyone is talking about how much they are off in their area.

How did they recover the stolen stuff, and I hope that you all are pressing charges to the limit?  I also would hope that the sheriff and whoever has been working on this has checked with the stockyards etc to see if any other stock was sold by the same parties.... maybe be able to account for the other 4 head?  Also, were the dead ones shot?  Any farm insurance to cover?  

I am very sorry that you have had to deal with this.  I thought that after you got those 2 steers fed out and butchered, that the cattle herd was going to be alot smaller and easier to deal with.  Guess you are going to have to take a much more active roll in the cattle now with her dad's age.  
Here's hoping that you can get things better straightened out, maybe find the outcome of the missing ones, and have a quiet  holiday season.


----------



## farmerjan

Just saw the post about catching the thieves with the trailer in their yard... and the cattle penned.  I hope that you all push to get the book thrown at them and then get them buried under the jail!!!!!!!
Takes alot of BALLS  that's all I can say......


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 
Yes we know how low cull cows are selling for.  We saw some as low as 25
We have enough money now to cover hay and the vet next week, so we have no pressure at this point.
Just need to get everything fixed
We don't know exactly what happened to the dead cows, but we are blaming the thieves.
And we have no clue about the other 4.  They maybe wandering around.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on stopping smoking. It is a hard habit to quit. Have your taste buds come back yet? Food suddenly is delicious! LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Congrats on stopping smoking. It is a hard habit to quit. Have your taste buds come back yet? Food suddenly is delicious! LOL



I have replaced my smoking habit with an ice cream habit. 
I had actually lost 20 lbs before I quit smoking.  Since I quit I've gained about 10 back.


----------



## Mike CHS

That will level out and not too far in the future you will make a wide circle around anyone that is smoking since the smell will be terrible.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> That will level out and not too far in the future you will make a wide circle around anyone that is smoking since the smell will be terrible.



I just hope I can stay quit.  I read that if you make it 3 months then your chances go up exponentially.  But, I sure still have a craving every day.  I've also heard that it will never go away.  My stepfather told me Thanksgiving that he still thinks about smoking sometimes and he's been quit a long time probably 25 years.


----------



## Mike CHS

An understatement but it's not easy and I think you can make it.


----------



## Baymule

You are on your way to better health. Stay the course!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

For my 15th birthday i was given a cup of coffee and a pack of cigaretts (had already been smoling)  hated the coffee...finally quit smoking after fifty one years, it will be two years in august...you can do this , got faith in you!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> The prices you got were not bad considering that the ones were bull calves instead of steers.


No, not bad at all on the high ($1.30) end. This is a bad time of year to sell no matter what tho. Everyone has generally already sold off anything they don't want to carry thru winter so the feedlots are full, the frozen boxed beef inventories are at or near yearly (and all time) highs and hay is in short supply or very expensive in much of the cattle producing country..

A good portion of raising cattle (or any livestock) is the ability, necessity,  and willingness to cull hard..always, not just in hard times when money, grass, or hay is in short supply.  It takes just as much $$, acreage,  and forage to feed an open cow as it does a bred cow. Do NOT allow emotion to determine which ones go and which ones stay. (we all fall victim to that every once in a while, but none of us can afford to do so on a continuing basis) It costs about $2/day per mature animal to keep cattle. 2 extra mouths to feed is $1,460/year minimum $$ out of your pocket.
In the future, watch the yearly price cycle, and plan to sell off the culls when prices are up a bit. (Yes, it's like trying to catch a falling knife)

Cattle thieves are like dog thieves IMO.. they really should be tried at the short end of a long rope. Keep on your DA and push toward getting them the max penalty you can. If there is a cattle association there in NC,  Join it.
One of the best serves my area and they don't mess around.
http://tscra.org/what-we-do/


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, this is what we woke up to this morning from the system that gave the Texas BYH'ers  all that rain.
We got about 8".  Very unusual for NC in December. Goat Whisperer put on FB this morning that they had lost power.
It turned to a light freezing rain so feeding animals was not much fun today.
I've been replacing blown bulbs in all of my light fixtures.  First time all have had working bulbs in a long time.

Forgot to mention.  I had to go to the orthopedic doctor last week.  I have a condition called "Trigger Finger" in my left thumb.  It's an inflamation of the tendon that makes it pop when you bend it.  It looks like the thumb is popping out the socket, but it's actually the tendon.  It started in late Oct during the state fair.  At first it was just annoying, but has gotten painful.  Gave me a cortisone injection which really hurt.  I have to take meloxicam for 30 days.
Maurine is making an apple pie to go with my vanilla ice cream.  She makes a really good apple pie.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry you got that snow,  not much fun to deal with but at least it won't  be with you for months on end....here's  hoping for a slow melt so there's  no flooding and mudding , enjoy your pie and ice cream


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> I have a condition called "Trigger Finger" in my left thumb. It's an inflamation of the tendon that makes it pop when you bend it. It looks like the thumb is popping out the socket, but it's actually the tendon.


MY DH had that condition - ended up having surgery on it after all other treatment failed.  But the surgery corrected it and he's had zero problems with  it since.  Of course, he let it go for years before seeing anyone.  Sure hope you caught yours early enough that non-invasive treatment will fix it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> MY DH had that condition - ended up having surgery on it after all other treatment failed.  But the surgery corrected it and he's had zero problems with  it since.  Of course, he let it go for years before seeing anyone.  Sure hope you caught yours early enough that non-invasive treatment will fix it!




I hope so.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So feeding earlier with 8 inches of snow on the ground and a light freezing rain  was bad.

When the snow has turned to slush and it is still raining and you are doing it in the dark. 

 That's worse.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry you are dealing with the freezing/slushy crap.  We are still getting some snow, got way over the original 1-3 then 2-4 then 3-6.... gee I can guess too!! Have at least 8 out there and hopefully it will be leaving in a couple more hours.  Looks like you will still have it in NC and Southern Va for awhile....
About 15 + years ago we got a snowstorm on the weekend before Christmas, I was packaging the last gift boxes for the season;  from the historic Grist Mill I used to work at part-time....as fast as I could to get to the P.O.  on a Friday afternoon as it was starting to snow.  We got nearly 2 feet and then it snowed every weekend for the next 9 or 10 weeks.  My son was working VDOT and we spent all week getting things cleaned up, animals fed up and then he'd wind up going into work and working 12-14 hours at work, trying to make sure our animals were okay, and getting some sleep to go back and put in another 12 hr shift.  We never saw bare ground until March...
HOPE IT'S NOT  an indication for this year...


----------



## goatgurl

very proud of you for quitting smoking.  at one point I was smoking two packs a day and enjoying every one of them then I decided to quit and have never touched another one.  I knew that if I did I would probably never stop again.  and no it wasn't easy, I wanted a cigarette every day, a dozen times a day for at least a year before it got better but that was over 35 years ago and i'm still a non smoker.  if I can do it you can too. 
on a different note, I have a toy like the last one you posted a picture of and I really like it.  only difference between yours and mine are my laser sites.  people seem to have a strong dislike for a little red dot on their chest, don't know why that is


----------



## OneFineAcre

Got the tree done yesterday in the snow.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The vet did come out to FIL's farm this week.  None of the cows are bred.  Going to sell some more of the cows.  The 3 that Maurine did not think had ever been bred, he confirmed they were 3-4 years old and had never calved.  So, one of them is going to the slaughterhouse on Tuesday.  The farm that is Maurine's meat vendor at the farmer's market is buying her to resell as "grass fed beef.  The other 2 are shut up and we are going to feed some grain and eat ourselves.  Vet didn't want to castrate the bull calves in the mud, said it would probably be better to sell them anyway.  Maurine and her sister are going to open a new farm account in their name and hold on to enough to pay for hay since there won't be any calves for a while.

We got the check from the NC State Fair.  It was a good one too, biggest ever.  
We sold Tiramisu and her kid Sassafras last week.  Had been trying to sell them for a while.  Just took the right person to come along.  Good timing on the fair check and the goat sales with Christmas right here.

We thought we were going to sell 2 more of this years juniors but that didn't work out.  People really make me crazy.   We weren't looking to sell anything but they said they were interested in showing.  So we offered them one of Eclipse's twins and Gwenn's doe.  The lady sent me a message and told me they were going to get 2 goats from another farm and just wanted to get Gwenn's daughter.  I asked them what farm they were getting the other goats from and they said it wasn't a farm that the goats they were getting were not registered.  So, I told her that we would pass.  She was like what do you mean?  I was like what do you mean, what do I mean.  I have decided not to sell her to you.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> So, I told her that we would pass.  She was like what do you mean?  I was like what do you mean, what do I mean.  I have decided not to sell her to you.



I bet she was deeply shocked that you would not sell to her. Ya' just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Southern by choice

Always best to wait for the right people. Makes such a difference doesn't it.
We also watch because we see people buy and then turn around and flip them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The person probably is one of those “something for nothing” animals. 

I can’t even tell you how many people I have declined. 

We are waiting on our premiums


----------



## farmerjan

I guess the vet /preg check was a mixed blessing?  Are you going to get a bull to get them bred for fall calves next year?  It's probably good the heifers weren't bred and that the other 3 have a "final destination".  And it will give you all some cash to work with.  I get not castrating the bull calves as far as knife cutting;  but what about banding?  We use a "callicrate" bander on the large bull calves.  You can do any up to 800+ lbs.  We always leave the jersey and holstein and dairy cross bulls as bulls until they are about 400 + lbs., as they don't seem to get the pot/hay gut as much.  Maybe because the hormones help them to grow a little faster.  And anytime we "miss a calf" or something, we will use the "big bander" as I call it, on them.  They HAVE to get a shot of tetanus, some call for a shot 2 weeks before & again at banding, we only do it at banding and keep a watch on them for a few days to make sure there is no swelling.  The sack is usually cold within 2 days as it cuts off the circulation very fast.  Some people hate them, we really have liked it. One other thing, if the testicles haven't descended on a calf, this gives them a chance to and then you don't have to worry about missing one and having a stag.  NO BLOOD, no open wound, no flies,  and in the cold weather, next to no smell.  It will shrivel up and fall off.  In the summer/hotter weather, it will smell, but the thing I like is that we will see calves go right back to eating and acting normal after about an hour.  It cuts off the circulation, and they don't suffer with the pain because you are really cranking it down tight.  Sure, it hurts when you do it.... but so does a knife cut.  We will take and cut off the sack in a week in the hot weather since the band has cut off all blood flow and they won't bleed after.  
I sat at the sale today and there weren't too many.  Steers brought in the 1.00 to 1.55 range, most in the 1.35 to 1.47s. Anything from 350 to 700.  Bulls were .20 to .30 less, 1.00 to 1.30 for most, and there were some pretty decent ones considering the small sale size.  Prices were a little bit better than I expected.  Heifers were in the .85 to 1.25 for 3-550 weights.  Anything over 600 barely brought 1.00 but again there were few to chose from and a couple looked bred ( too young).  I didn't stay for the cull cows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Always best to wait for the right people. Makes such a difference doesn't it.
> We also watch because we see people buy and then turn around and flip them.



Oh we had someone do that.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh we had someone do that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Karisma was bred yesterday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is that the big Togg doeling? 

Hope she settles!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Is that the big Togg doeling?
> 
> Hope she settles!



Yes, Freeday's kid moose.  
She's as big as her mom.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So an update on the cattle.  Took the money from the sales and purchased 80 round bales of bermuda hay.  That should feed until May.
Also, Maurine decided at this point would be best to rent a bull.  They've done that before so at this point that would be easiest.   They are going to work on that next week.


----------



## farmerjan

I think that renting a bull for only the number you are down to is smart.  We did it in the past when we were a small operation.  Now we rent a few out to other people as they all aren't working all the time and most that have only 10-15 or so cows, the bulls aren't working very hard for very long.  Don't forget to figure when you want the calves born as to when you put the bull in.  We have bulls in with our fall calving cows now, for fall calves again next year.  We try to get them in in by mid Nov but this year was later.  Want to get away from these Dec calves because of the "iffy" weather..... but next year they will be late again. Plan to take the bulls out after no more  than a 90 day window, and might get it down to 75.  A few of these real late fall calvers will be held over til next year, to be bred in June/july  to calve in March instead.  Because they are already in Dec they won't lose but 3-4 months.  At least we look forward to nicer weather coming in the spring.    Your weather in NC is probably a little warmer than ours here in the mountainous western part?   
What size bales did you get? 80 seems like a pretty good deal for the sale money from the cattle.  You should be seeing green grass before May shouldn't you?   We were mowing the yard here in April, then got the rain and needed to be making hay by the first of May and it was weeks before we could get a window to get going on it. 
Hope you had a nice holiday.  Looks like you are going to get wet again too.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

North Carolina set a new annual rainfall record this year.  Broke the old record set in 1996 today, over 59 inches.
We've gotten over 44 inches since August 1st.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> North Carolina set a new annual rainfall record this year.  Broke the old record set in 1996 today, over 59 inches.
> We've gotten over 44 inches since August 1st.



And it just went up again. 

How are you guys doing? My friend that lives close to you is faring pretty good.  
It is so bad here she offered to take a herd of goats up to her place til we can get through this.


----------



## Baymule

As much as I complain about the white sugar sand we have, times like this makes me sooooo happy we have it instead of clay. I am sorry for the problems and mud that y'all are having to deal with. At our old place, there were times that our horses did not even have a dry place to stand.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are doing OK.  Barns are dry.  The high traffic areas are muddy and tore up pretty badly.  I'm happy that I did't cut the pasture areas short at the end of summer.  I left a few weeks growth so it's faring pretty well.

We have another issue with Maurine's folks place and the cows.  The guy that farms the fields around their place.  The cows were getting out and eating his soybeans.  He of course wants to be paid.  No argument with that.  But, the fact of the matter is he has not been able to pick the beans and still can't  No way you can get a combine out there.  He won't say what how much he wants, but told Maurine's sister today that something needs to be resolved by next week.  Hard to work it out when he won't quote a figure.  Soybeans are selling at an all time low and yields in NC are obviously way off due to weather.
I told Maurine that I think he's trying to double dip.  Turn it in on crop insurance and get them to pay him too.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think you're right.
He has probably already qualified and will get paid.


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> Soybeans are selling at an all time low and yields in NC are obviously way off due to weather.


Pay him  lb for lb in cow. Beef prices are pretty close to an all time low too.

It depends what kind of 'crop insurance' he bought, assuming he did in fact buy any at all, and not all soybean acreage is insurable. 
One kind covers loss due to wind and hail.
Another is called Multi-peril crop insurance (MPCI) and it covers loss due to several different causes.
general destructive weather
flood
insect damage
fire
drought
disease

Still another kind which most people think of, protects against low prices and low yields. Crop Revenue Insurance. For this to pay, the crop has to be harvested and it's only after it's delivered to the bin that a value is placed on it, and "the amount that an insurer will pay reflects how much lower a year’s revenues are compared to previous years’ earnings."
No harvest...no paid claim/no check in the mail.


None of them pay 100% of the value that the futures market estimated that particular month's crop would be worth.

In all cases, any part of the soybean crop that can't be marketed (or harvested) still belongs to the farmer and he can do what he wants with it AFTER performing all due diligence in finding an alternative market or use for the soybeans.*

*IF the farmer had a policy that includes a ZMF (Zero Market Value) clause then there are strict guidelines as to what the failed crop can be used for.  It usually (but not always) requires the entire covered crop acreage  be destroyed and won't pay off if anyone derives any benefit from the failed crop, and that includes using it for grazing. 


I do understand the mindset about him double dipping, but consider this:
1. Crop insurance isn't free. The farmer had to pay for it.
2. It's still his soybean crop regardless of whether he was/will be paid a claim.
3. It presumably wasn't his fence that didn't hold the cows and I presume NC has a stock law (It isn't open range) meaning he had no obligation to fence other people's livestock out of his soybean fields.
4. Someone's cows, got to eat for free unless due compensation for that feed (the soybeans) is paid to the farmer.

The question isn't only what the crop may have been worth had he been able to get  combines in, but what was the feed value to the encroaching cows worth?

There are few if any free rides in this world....someone somewhere paid/pays for everything.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@greybeard
Thanks for the lesson in crop insurance.  

The cows were getting out because the thieves stole the gates and the fence charger.  I know, not his problem.  Just mentioned that so you would know that it wasn't due to irresponsibility on  father in law's  part.  Or, our part for that matter.  We've been trying to get the fences and everything fixed as best we can.

I never suggested he isn't owed anything.  Nothing in my original post even hinted that I didn't think he was owed. In fact I said:

_He of course wants to be paid. No argument with that_

Wasn't helpful that he and his two adult son's  cornered my sister in law who was out there by herself and tried to intimidate her.

_"The question isn't only what the crop may have been worth had he been able to get combines in, but what was the feed value to the encroaching cows worth?"_

That's a good point.  That's going to be hard to determine though.   Do you have any helpful suggestions on how to determine an amicable solution?

Considering when the cows started getting out and the two hurricanes that came through before that point,  I don't think there was much out there for them to eat.   It's definitely going to be hard to resolve by next week as they have "demanded"  It seems to me that they don't just want to be made whole, they want to come out ahead because of what happened.

And the way they approached my SIL, that wasn't productive.  It really upset her.


----------



## farmerjan

Best thing for you to do is talk to the sheriff friend  that helped with the situation when the cows/trailer and other things were stolen.  Explain what is going on.  That you acknowledge that the cows have gotten out, that you are responsible for SOME KIND of compensation.  BUT.... they have been very aggressive in their intimidation of your SIL, and demand a payment without giving you the courtesy of a value. Ask the sheriff what is the best way to handle it. 
Or, did you have to get a lawyer involved when the stuff was stolen?   If so, call him and get his opinion.  Sometimes you can get a lawyer to send a letter, and say that you acknowledge the problem, but that you are referring all matters to the lawyer due to the previous theft and the difficulties associated with that.  Sometimes a lawyers letter will cause them to "cool their jets" a bit... or may make him madder.... but you cannot compensate if they;  #1 don't give you a price and #2 they cannot go about intimidating your SIL 3 against one without being aware that it will not be tolerated.  
  I realize that there are better ways they could have done it; rather than be aggressive with her.  My suggestion is to put up some kind of elec wire and just go buy another fence charger, maybe one that you can plug in the house and make sure it is HOT to keep them in,  and get it on there for now and then see about  fixing/rebuilding the fence.  That gets into other things like @greybeard  was talking about.  Here in Va we have some free range counties.... and other people have to fence the animals OUT of their property.... gets complicated.  And another thing, say that you decide to rebuild/ or build new fence along this property line.  Does he put any animals against this fence?  There are laws about each property owner being responsible for 1/2 the fence if both have animals on it....

I am sure this is just one more thing you did not need.  But if they keep up a threatening manner, then the sheriff and a legal  solution may be the only safe way to go.


----------



## OneFineAcre

They rent the land the beans are on.  In fact, they rent some of the land from the father of the guy who stole the stuff.
The fence is fixed.  I don't believe any cows are getting out now.


----------



## farmerjan

@OneFineAcre ;  sorry, I misunderstood that the fence was fixed and the cows were not still getting out.  I had thought you had taken care of it, but then when I read that post, thought maybe it was still a problem.  I would still talk to the sheriff as they won't charge by the hour like a lawyer.... just to let them know that this farmer is acting in a threatening manner to your SIL....Better to have them  in the loop knowledge wise.....  They might have a suggestion on how to handle it, but at least it has been made known and you never know down the line when that might be needed. 
Since this farmer is renting from the father of the guy who stole the stuff, it almost sounds like he thinks that intimidation is okay, and that your family isn't smart enough to know how to deal with it, so he can make threats and act tough.
  I also would NOT pay a thing unless it is written out, and a bank check (not personal and definitely NOT CASH)  is drawn and that the agreement is signed as being paid in full.  This farmer sounds like he would take advantage of Maurine's father.  Sorry, I don't like the guy and haven't even met him.  I hate bullies.  
We have had our cattle get out, have had others get out into our stuff.  IT IS PART OF FARMING.  You try to work with the adjacent landowners, and you don't get nasty for any kind of first time offenses.  SH#T  HAPPENS.  With what you all have had to go through, a little consideration would go a long way.  Especially since he has not gotten the soybeans off anyway.  Yes, he is entitled to compensation, yes you have offered.  So it is his move to present a bill and for you to determine if it is reasonable. 

How long or how many times did they get out?  One thing to consider, cattle do not often eat raw soybeans very much.  They can get very sick from them.  So I honestly would question how much they really did eat... We have charged $5.00 per head per day for a neighbors cattle that were CONSTANTLY out.  Several phone call warnings to come get them,  several times putting them back ourselves.  All recorded on paper, the days and times after the 2nd time.... we finally told them, and the sheriff we talked to, that we were going to pen them and charge them everytime we had to deal with them being in our pastures.  They called the sheriff when we wouldn't let them chase them back.  He said we were within our rights due to us having given them several warnings etc and so on.  They then left them for 3 days, us feeding and watering them, before they came and got them.  We were told we could take them to the stockyards and have our damage fees taken out of the check... as long as the law knew what we were doing and why because we had gone through the proper channels.  But, they moved them somewhere else as they never came back. 
What I am getting at, by letting the sheriff know what was going on, we had alot of leg to stand on.  If these guys are being threatening and upsetting your SIL, that is harassment and if they have not presented you with a legit bill, then you have a reasonable case to not pay them due to spoken threats with no actual presented bill for damages.

It sucks that you might have to get this way; in this day and age you have to deal with people the way they deal with you. And this one sounds like you need a record of what you do so there is no coming back later and saying "well they didn't do this or that".


----------



## greybeard

You're welcome, regarding the crop insurance information.


OneFineAcre said:


> I never suggested he isn't owed anything. Nothing in my original post even hinted that I didn't think he was owed. In fact I said:
> 
> _He of course wants to be paid. No argument with that_


I understood that. And I understand the only value your family members got out of it is whatever feed value your cattle received from their time there in the soybean fields.
The value to the soybean farmer tho, is likely going to be completely different.

I assume the livestock owner understands that the soybean farmer has every right to impound any livestock encroaching on his property and he can hold them until both damages and cost of impoundment is paid.
https://www.ncleg.net/EnactedLegislation/Statutes/PDF/ByArticle/Chapter_68/Article_3.pdf

If he is unable to give you a value owed, make him an offer.
How would I do it? Estimate the # of acres the cattle were eating on, pooping on, and trampling down. Find out thru just a little research (or ask the soybean farmer) how many bushels per acre he got last year. (It's probably going to be somewhere around 50 bu/ac as 52.1 bu was North Carolina's average soybean yield/ac) Multiply that X the # of acres the cattle had access to. Use current market value of whatever a bushel of soybeans is bringing X total # of bushels that are in that acreage and make that your first offer.


OR, you can follow what NC's law stipulates.
_68-19. Determination of damages by selected landowners or by referee. If the owner and impounder cannot agree as to the cost of impounding and maintaining such livestock, *as well as damages to the impounder caused by such livestock running at large*, then such costs and damages shall be determined by three disinterested landowners, one to be selected by the owner of the livestock, one to be selected by the impounder and a third to be selected by the first two. If within 10 days a majority of the landowners so selected cannot agree, or if the owner of the livestock or the impounder fails to make his selection, or if the two selected fail to select a third, then the clerk of superior court of the county where the livestock is impounded shall select a referee. The determination of such costs and damages by the landowners or by the referee shall be final. (Code, s. 2186; Rev., s. 1679; C.S., s. 1850; 1951, c. 569; 1971, c. 741, s. 1.)_




OneFineAcre said:


> The cows were getting out because the thieves stole the gates and the fence charger. I know, not his problem


How long ago did this take place and how soon afterwards did your family know the cattle were no longer contained? Yes, it matters in regards to the whole situation because of the way North Carolina's stock and fence law is worded.


As far as the intimidation, that should be handled separately from the value side of things, and as Farmer Jan said, it's a matter for the sheriff dept, as is the estray cattle.

You should know too, that should the farmer be able to get in and harvest what is left of his crop, even if it can only be used for livestock feed, no receiving bin will accept any beans that are contaminated with livestock feces.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well ultimately, it's not my decision or problem.  

I wouldn't offer him much.  I don't think that his previous years yields are relevant.  The average yield this year is way down.   A little research has already been done in that regard.  Price is way down too.  But, I think the government is paying some kind of subsidy on soybeans because of the tariffs
After 2 hurricanes there weren't many beans in the field for the cows to eat.  He's just asking about it now and the beans should have been picked by late Oct ?  He probably should have impounded them when he had the chance.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer  I got an message a couple of days ago.  OFA Gallant is at a new farm in Maryland.  "Shine On Farm".


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think that his previous years yields are relevant. The average yield this year is way down.



The reason I said last years yield, is because that is how USDA mandates the insurers to do it. The policy is written before harvest, (depending which kind of policy is purchased) and they have to have something with which to form a basis upon, and they assume this year's yield and prices will be close to last year's. 

Yes, the price is down because certain foreign countries aren't buying as much because of increased tariffs.
Friday's spot price for soybeans was $8.75/bushel.
One year ago, Dec 30, 2017, it was $9.30/bushel.
(Lots of times tho, beans are just held at the bin and sold on contract later and not on spot price day of delivery to the bin)

Regardless, it is best to get it resolved outside of a civil case courtroom. If it comes to litigation, the guy is going to bring up the fact that had the weather not been bad, the cattle would still have been in there on his property. 

Most states recognize that any fence can fail at any time for any reason and the usual terms brought up, are that no one may "willfully or knowingly" allow livestock to run free. Obviously, the livestock owner did not willfully allow the stock to escape......it happened because the gates were stolen and the charger was stolen, but from the moment that loss was discovered, then it becomes both the legal and ethical responsibility of the livestock owner to rectify the situation. That's why I asked when the theft occurred. 
If it was just yesterday, or within a few days ago, then it's reasonable to not expect the fences to yet be made whole, but if it was weeks ago (or longer) then the stock owner is far closer to being in violation of the state statutes.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> @Goat Whisperer  I got an message a couple of days ago.  OFA Gallant is at a new farm in Maryland.  "Shine On Farm".


How old is he again? Too young to have fresh  daughters if I remember right. 

I will never understand why so many people flip bucks so quickly, especially when you (they) are trying to build a herd, or “name”. 

I like keeping them around. See what they produce. Repeat breedings. See fresh daughters. See what your animals are doing. 

Guess I’m different


----------



## Goat Whisperer

BTW, I think I said this before, but I think it’s really awesome you you and Maurine are doing for your FIL.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The person who got him contacted me.  She told me that she "persuaded" the lady who had Gallant to sell him to her.  Said she was a big fan of Zamia.   The lady who had him just had a baby.  I'm not really surprised.  She used him pretty heavy last fall and some more this fall.  Its all good as far as I'm concerned.  They both show and do performance testing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That’s good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Goat Whisperer said:


> I like keeping them around. See what they produce. Repeat breedings. See fresh daughters. See what your animals are doing.
> 
> Guess I’m different



Not alone...I do too.   Of course, goats can show you quicker because their gestation and growth are much faster than my herds of horses & donkeys were    REALLY nice!   You can see 2nd yr offspring within 2 yrs with them, unlike 4-5+ yrs for equine.

One of the most difficult issues with small herds is keeping the diversity since fewer animals to breed, then you have to consider having multi bucks -- or better yet, another whom you can "share" bucks with.   This year my older buck only got one doe...new guy is (hopefully) giving me doelings to raise for eventual to crossbreed.    

Worse yet, I am considering adding some strictly meat animals -- separate herd.   But, I will likely cross a good Boer buck with some of my dairy does who have had several kiddings already (large, full sized does).  Farm income after freshening is goal.    Anyway,  more bucks being kept  

PLUS -- once they've done a good job, I tend to keep them once they age out.  I have a 36 y/o stally here... He's a good boy!  Haven't bred minis is over 15 yrs.  Can't send him to "unknown" & he's beyond breeding useful.  Buried another 35 y/old last year -- that broke my heart. We took care of each other, over many years.  Lot of great foals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mini Horses said:


> One of the most difficult issues with small herds is keeping the diversity since fewer animals to breed, then you have to consider having multi bucks --



There's AI.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Smoked my last cigarette 4 months ago today


----------



## B&B Happy goats

OneFineAcre said:


> Smoked my last cigarette 4 months ago today



Congradulations, working on year two here.....it gets easier, your doing great


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## farmerjan

That's fabulous on the 4 month milestone.  I never smoked, but my sister did, and my former FIL did and some friends have.  It is no picnic to quit.  Admire your continued fortitude.


----------



## Baymule

You keep on with the program! You are doing great!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is awesome! Good job!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll keep congratulating you and looking forward to the next month announcement.  It's a big deal keeping faith with yourself.


----------



## Baymule

You have your cheering squad here. We are all happy for you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I just wanted to say that you might want to find a new farmer to lease the tillable ground at your FILs. This guy doesn’t seem like he wants to deal nicely with Maureen and her sister. May be best to avoid trouble in the future or at least when the contract runs out. 

Congratulations on maintaining your quit status!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Hi OFA! How are things your way?  Any Nigerian dwarves coming due?


----------



## OneFineAcre

We don't have any due until late in Feb.  Not sure the exact dates.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had to put a goat down this evening.  It was Climate Control's buck kid from this spring.  I called him "Crooked Leg".  He did something to his leg when he was a kid, it was in June.  We think he tore a ligament or something in his leg and it healed and just started growing crooked.  So even though Climate finished on the milk leader board couldn't sell him as a herd sire.
I was going to give him to someone in the goat club that was going to eat him so we were trying to put a little weight on him.
The last couple of weeks he hadn't been acting the same.  We think the leg started to bother him. But, he was still eating well and didn't seem to be in distress.
He took a really bad turn today.  We think he he may have gotten pneumonia.
I really hate it.  Toughest part of having goats is losing one.  What a terrible waste.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

So sorry for you all and Crooked.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Aww  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a shame - so sorry!


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry OFA, yes it is the worst but glad you know when it is the right thing to do. That is love and compassion.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very sorry you had to do that...it is a shame ,but understable,


----------



## TAH

So sorry!  One of the hardest things to do!


----------



## farmerjan

It is the sign of a good "herdsperson" that you knew you were responsible to take care of him in whatever way was the best and most humane. Never easy to do.

How are your in-laws doing?  Did everything get resolved with the cattle and equipment rustlers?  Hope they spend a good portion of their life serving time for it as it is obvious they will not learn any other way.  Better to have them incarcerated than out continuing to cause trouble.  
Cattle prices here are getting a bit better.  Don't look for any great surge, but they are definitely up from the horrible lows in Nov and Dec.  Wish we had had some extra cash back then to take advantage of the very low prices on a bunch of bred heifers.  We never buy bred heifers anymore as you don't know what you are getting, but we knew where these had come from, and should have bought a bunch and gone through and culled some older poorer preforming cows this spring . 

Unfortunately, there was no money since we hadn't sold hardly any calves, and we are now fighting a neighbor that is bringing a lawsuit because Verizon wants to put a tower on my son's land.  It is much needed for the area as the service is spotty, but this one woman is a real PIA about everything, and now we are having to put money into a lawyer and all to fight her.  It will be a good extra source of income,  that is surely one of the perks.... but we need the service as I often don't have any at my house and the emergency crews don't either, in a large area this should serve.  It is going to cost us close to at least 2 years income, from the tower,  if we win.  But not fighting her is not an option as we are not savvy enough to go to court on this by ourselves and she has a real SOB of a lawyer that everyone knows for being a lowdown #@$%$.  She is mad because they turned down her application, then said that she was only applying to "get information" about it because they are an "eyesore" and all kinds of stuff.  She is also suing him for not following the restricted covenants on the land, and trying to say we cannot even park our "farm use" vehicles in the barnyard and all sorts of stuff.  It's a real circus.... just adds to everyday life and stresses.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> It is the sign of a good "herdsperson" that you knew you were responsible to take care of him in whatever way was the best and most humane. Never easy to do.
> 
> How are your in-laws doing?  Did everything get resolved with the cattle and equipment rustlers?  Hope they spend a good portion of their life serving time for it as it is obvious they will not learn any other way.  Better to have them incarcerated than out continuing to cause trouble.
> Cattle prices here are getting a bit better.  Don't look for any great surge, but they are definitely up from the horrible lows in Nov and Dec.  Wish we had had some extra cash back then to take advantage of the very low prices on a bunch of bred heifers.  We never buy bred heifers anymore as you don't know what you are getting, but we knew where these had come from, and should have bought a bunch and gone through and culled some older poorer preforming cows this spring .
> 
> Unfortunately, there was no money since we hadn't sold hardly any calves, and we are now fighting a neighbor that is bringing a lawsuit because Verizon wants to put a tower on my son's land.  It is much needed for the area as the service is spotty, but this one woman is a real PIA about everything, and now we are having to put money into a lawyer and all to fight her.  It will be a good extra source of income,  that is surely one of the perks.... but we need the service as I often don't have any at my house and the emergency crews don't either, in a large area this should serve.  It is going to cost us close to at least 2 years income, from the tower,  if we win.  But not fighting her is not an option as we are not savvy enough to go to court on this by ourselves and she has a real SOB of a lawyer that everyone knows for being a lowdown #@$%$.  She is mad because they turned down her application, then said that she was only applying to "get information" about it because they are an "eyesore" and all kinds of stuff.  She is also suing him for not following the restricted covenants on the land, and trying to say we cannot even park our "farm use" vehicles in the barnyard and all sorts of stuff.  It's a real circus.... just adds to everyday life and stresses.



The issues of the rustlers is somewhat resolved in that we got everything back that was stolen,biggest things being the 2 cows and the livestock trailer.
Not 100 per cent sure if Maurine''s mom has worked it out with the other farmer that the cows were eating his beans.
Sorry you are having trouble with the the other landowner.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> for not following the restricted covenants on the land



Restricted by whom?
Sounds like the old biddy needs a butt whuppin...or, Ya want me to send Bill up there?


----------



## farmerjan

The restricted covenants were put in place by the former landowner of the big farm that was split up into these different parcels.  Her place is also part of the original farm.  We had to clean up some non-running vehicles that were parked in a grove of trees, that we use for parts, and did some other stuff so that he was  "in compliance".  But she is claiming that we can not park "farm use" vehicles or trailers that we use in the farming operation. They must be "garaged".   State code says we can have them, and the "box trailer" from a "tractor trailer" that is parked on the side of the barn away from her house that she cannot see from her house....we use it for storage too.  It's a long convoluted mess, and if we cannot have ours outside, then we are going to go after her for her horse trailer being outside... a "trailer" is a trailer.... the lawyer says it is ridiculous.... but just enough to be aggravating and cost us money.  

Yes, Bill would be very welcome to "RESOLVE" this situation.....in a permanent manner


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kind of things are so petty but happen too often.  Wish you luck resolving this one.


----------



## Baymule

@One Fine Acre I am sorry about the buck. It is hard to make that call, but it is the responsible thing to do. In today's society, responsibility seems to be a thing of the past. You are raising a wonderful daughter and teaching her the hard decisions in life. 

@farmerjan I loathe and despise people like that. She must have nothing to do with her empty life. Good luck on the fight, hope you whup her good in court. What about a petition from all the other neighbors who WANT cell service? Take it around and get it signed, then present it in court.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule  in less than a week, my son did the petition thing, had over 100 signatures, that were presented to the planning and zoning meeting.  There was a 2-2 vote, that will go to the board of supervisors.  Which is to say they don't recommend it but have to pass it on.  The 2 women on the board voted against, saying that they understood the need but that there must be a better place without impacting the "view" and all this.  Unfortunately, the lawyer for Verizon was not very effective that night  and come to find out is going to be leaving the firm.  There is some legal wrangling going on there, but the other ones that have been working on this are really trying to get their ducks back in a row for the next meeting.  In the meantime, we are dealing with the lawsuit in court.  It is against my son directly, trying to say the covenants do not allow it, and unless they name Verizon in the lawsuit, their hands are tied.  But we are working on it.  It is taking alot of mental energy though and is very disheartening.
Yes, she is a witch, and has nothing else to do with her time and money.  She has made alot of enemy's, yet has a small core group of close neighbors in the "upper-class " development convinced that this will destroy the views of the neighborhood.  Why should they care if no one else has Cell service???? They have theirs..... The thing is, since they all have cell service, they think that they are just fine;  and it is of no consequence if others do not have it and that fire and rescue are not important for those of us that do not have it.  I wish just one of them would have an accident on the back side of the hill where there is no service and have to sit pinned in a vehicle, or have a heart attack where there is no service and have to be at the mercy of some passerby to come upon them and then have to go call from a place they can get service, or a residence somewhere....
It will take a tragic event for someone like her to get reasonable.  Her husband had a heart attack recently, but they were within service so got help in a timely manner.  So us "nobody's" in the boondocks, are just up sh#ts creek.... Tough luck.  You know it's not like the tower is a giant purple eyesore.... she just doesn't want her "view" to be "ruined" for the sake of helping a few others...
It's going to destroy the value of their homes is one they are using also....


----------



## Rammy

You know, if you find the "right" people, she just might end up having an "accident."


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> You know, if you find the "right" people, she just might end up having an "accident."


You can find him at the Carlton Hotel...


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Bayleaf Meadows
Our first doe due to kid is Zenith on or around Feb 14th.  She's a FF. The kids will have  a superstar pedigree.
Zenith is Zamia x Valiant.  She's bred to Vivaldi.
But, you know how that goes.
They might end up looking like this.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

OneFineAcre said:


> @Bayleaf Meadows
> Our first doe due to kid is Zenith on or around Feb 14th.  She's a FF. The kids will have  a superstar pedigree.
> Zenith is Zamia x Valiant.  She's bred to Vivaldi.
> But, you know how that goes.
> They might end up looking like this.
> 
> View attachment 57273


----------



## farmerjan

OneFineAcre said:


> @Bayleaf Meadows
> Our first doe due to kid is Zenith on or around Feb 14th.  She's a FF. The kids will have  a superstar pedigree.
> Zenith is Zamia x Valiant.  She's bred to Vivaldi.
> But, you know how that goes.
> They might end up looking like this.
> 
> View attachment 57273



No way would any of the kids look anything but top notch with the way you have worked on the genetics and as well as you think out and plan the breedings.... now if the neighborhood billy goat gruff would come out of the brush..... YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I smoked my last cigarette 5 months ago today.


----------



## promiseacres

That's quite the accomplishment!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> I smoked my last cigarette 5 months ago today.





How are you doing with weight gain? As taste buds return, food tastes so good! Add the "fidget" thing in from always having a cigarette in your hand, replacing it with snacks, and the waist line expands. The low carb diet is working for me and my husband. You keep up the good (and hard) work of giving up this habit. Your health will improve and you will feel better. I am proud of you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Vet I worked for quit smoking and started keeping a needle cap in his mouth like some people do a toothpick. After breaking a couple teeth, he started smoking again. Moral of the story...be careful what your next habit becomes. 

As a nurse, I’m extremely proud of you! Your body thanks you, as well as your family for not having to watch you decline and suffer as you die from COPD or lung cancer. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations.  I know more that started back up than I do those that stuck with it.  When you can't remember how long it has been you will know you have really quit.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> How are you doing with weight gain? As taste buds return, food tastes so good! Add the "fidget" thing in from always having a cigarette in your hand, replacing it with snacks, and the waist line expands. The low carb diet is working for me and my husband. You keep up the good (and hard) work of giving up this habit. Your health will improve and you will feel better. I am proud of you.



I have gained some weight.  I replaced the cigarette habit with an ice cream habit for a while.  I've started to try to work on the weight gain now.  Fortunately, I had lost some weight before I quit smoking.


----------



## Baymule

You could always fidget with a celery stick. LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

Check out these plastic pallets I got. 




 




 


I


----------



## Rammy

Nice! Wouldnt mind having some of those.


----------



## Baymule

Score! What kind of company did they come from?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> I smoked my last cigarette 5 months ago today.


Won't it be wonderful when you start counting years instead of months?  Keep it up!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Score! What kind of company did they come from?



Newspaper.


----------



## Baymule

There is a local news paper, but it is not printed here. But now that i know where to snoop around for those, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So I had a very interesting day at work yesterday.  I received a text at 6 am that I needed to log on and join a 7 am conference call.  Hmmm what can this be about?  Well, I thought to myself "merger".  That would be the kind of thing we would announce early in the morning.

I was right.  If any of you watch CNBC or any of the business channels it was pretty big news.  It's the largest bank merger since the "financial" crisis.  The new combined company will be the 6th largest bank in the country.

Now we have been very active in mergers and acquisitions for a while, but we have always been the buyer. This is going to be a "merger of equals", it is a company that is almost the same size as us.  Technically, we are the buyer but for all intents it is going to be a true MOE.

So, that means the job cuts will be across both company's.  When you buy a smaller company, they are the ones that have jobs cut.

So I should find out in the next 45 days if I will have a job going forward.  I have 11 people who report to me so I have spent the last couple days trying to reassure them as best I can.  I know some things about our area of responsibility with the other bank, I've actually consulted with them regarding best practices before.  I'm telling my people they should be OK because we do what we do better than they do. 

For me personally, I've been responsible for a component of our past mergers and have a certain level of "expertise" in that regard.  The other company hasn't done a whole bank merger in 15 years, I've done 4 in the last 9 years .

The merger should be good for our shareholders, clients, employees (the ones who keep jobs) and the communities we are in.  Of course, Maxine Waters and Elizabeth Warren don't like it.  They have both already written letters to the chairman of the Fed against the merger.  I will say though that we are pretty savvy in that area.  I doubt we would have announced it if we didn't have a good idea it will be approved.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Of course, Maxine Waters and Elizabeth Warren don't like it.




I hope you get to keep your job. It is business. Business grows, it grows faster when it can buy other businesses. You are experienced in this, so logic says that you will stick around.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it works out well for you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck with the job, and major Congradulations  on hitting the 5 month mark. It will be two years August 13th for us......be proud of yourself...non smokers don't  get how hard it is...keep up the great work, your body will thank you


----------



## goatgurl

first let me congratulate on another now smoking milestone.  you can do this, even with the stress of the bank merger and all that entails.  big news for your bank.  i'm sure there are a lot of your co-workers that are concerned.  I always hated when the place I worked at merged with someone else, rocked my little boat when I like things steady but we all always make it thru some how.  good luck and again congrats on the no smoking milestone.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I hope you get to keep your job.



Maybe I will.  But, if I don't then I'll do something else.


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> Maybe I will.  But, if I don't then I'll do something else.


Good attitude.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Went out an bought myself a present today.
Smith and Wesson M&P 15 Sport II.
Now that right there says "Freedom".


----------



## Rammy

Nice!


----------



## Baymule

Back it up with plenty of ammo.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wowza, I am loving  that ! ..... home security system


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Back it up with plenty of ammo.



I got a starter pack.


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> Went out an bought myself a present today.
> Smith and Wesson M&P 15 Sport II.
> Now that right there says "Freedom".
> 
> View attachment 57958


Oh lordy. It's an evil black rifle! Keep it locked up, otherwise we all know they just jump up all by themselves and start killing everyone in sight.


----------



## Mike CHS

I like that caliber and that one is a nice weapon.  Can we use that word anymore?


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I like that caliber and that one is a nice weapon.  Can we use that word anymore?


Heavens NO!!!  Call it a WEEPON, confuse the censors.


----------



## animalmom

Now you need to learn how to reload.


----------



## Rammy

How much did it cost? If I may ask. Maybe I need to get one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> How much did it cost? If I may ask. Maybe I need to get one.


Look for a package deal Rammy, I want one too....


----------



## Rammy

Might come in handy dispatching creepy crawlies goobermooches tresspassing in the night.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rammy said:


> How much did it cost? If I may ask. Maybe I need to get one.



$459
That's why I broke down and got one, I had never really wanted an AR 15.  The MSRP on this gun is $739, but they normally go for $650 and sometimes on sale for $600.

https://perrysoutlet.com/product.sw-mp-spt-ii-556nato-16-30rd-blk


----------



## OneFineAcre

animalmom said:


> Now you need to learn how to reload.



I don't know if I have the patience for reloading, and I don't know that the amount of money saved is worth the time involved.  I know it isn't for 9mm, not sure about 5.56/.223
Most people I know that reload want to have a custom load for super accuracy, or they just enjoy doing it.


----------



## Rammy

OneFineAcre said:


> $459
> That's why I broke down and got one, I had never really wanted an AR 15.  The MSRP on this gun is $739, but they normally go for $650 and sometimes on sale for $600.
> 
> https://perrysoutlet.com/product.sw-mp-spt-ii-556nato-16-30rd-blk


You got a good deal. If I come across one at that price, Im jumping on it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm just glad I live in a free state.


----------



## Rammy

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm just glad I live in a free state.
> 
> View attachment 57978


Where did you get it? Cabelas or on this site? Im in Tn so I could get one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rammy said:


> Where did you get it? Cabelas or on this site? Im in Tn so I could get one.



I got it from Perry's Gun Store.
If you have a local gun dealer Perry's will ship to them for a flat fee of $25.  You would then have to pay the local dealer $20-30 to do the transfer.


----------



## greybeard

If I could find one for that price in 7.62x39 I might consider it, tho I too really dislike AR platforms.


----------



## Baymule

My neighbor reloads. He goes to the gun range and picks up brass.


----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> If I could find one for that price in 7.62x39 I might consider it, tho I too really dislike AR platforms.



I've always really liked the Ruger Mini 14 (5.56) and the Mini 30 (7.62x39)   The style is more like the old M14 carbine.  But, they are like $950


----------



## greybeard

OneFineAcre said:


> I've always really liked the Ruger Mini 14 (5.56) and the Mini 30 (7.62x39)   The style is more like the old M14 carbine.  But, they are like $950



I'm very familiar with the real Springfield M-14, and loved it but I really hate the mini 30. Too short, too light and didn't have the accuracy I want at anything over 100 yards, especially once I shot a full mag thru it. Ruger makes some fine weapons, but they need to work on that one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We should have our first kids of 2019 soon.
Zenith's due date is tomorrow but, I think she will probably have them tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

OneFineAcre said:


> We should have our first kids of 2019 soon.
> Zenith's due date is tomorrow but, I think she will probably have them tonight.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I hope the kidding goes well!


----------



## Baymule

And so it begins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Zenith had a doe and buck, but the buck was still born. 
The doe was born first and is doing well.
The buck came second and was breach, but we pulled him pretty easily.  I Don't know what happened, but it looked like he may have been dead for a few days.
The doe is really pretty.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry about that one


----------



## B&B Happy goats

OneFineAcre said:


> Zenith had a doe and buck, but the buck was still born.
> The doe was born first and is doing well.
> The buck came second and was breach, but we pulled him pretty easily.  I Don't know what happened, but it looked like he may have been dead for a few days.
> The doe is really pretty.



Congradulations on the doe...sorry about the buck


----------



## Baymule

Sad for the loss and celebrating the healthy doe, at the same time. Raising animals is a wild ride. We all just gotta be damned crazy, I know I am.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the live one!  Sorry about the other...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the doe, sorry about the buck


----------



## OneFineAcre

Thanks everyone.
I just hate not knowing what happened.
He was obviously fully developed.  I don't know if Maurine ended up weighing the doe, but she looked to be close to 4 lbs and the buck may have been a little bit larger.
Very sad.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## OneFineAcre

We are concerned about the doe kid.  She had a rattle like she had sucked some ambiotic fluid in her nose, and it has persisted and got worse.  Talked to the vet and he said that if the buck kid had been dead a week some toxins could have developed that she was exposed too. He did not give a very good prognosis.  We gave her some BoSe and thiamine and he told us to give her some Excenel and banamine. So, we will do the best we can.  I asked Maurine if we should take her to the vet school and she said no.  She doesn't think they can do anything for her that we aren't doing.  It's going to be a really bad start to kidding season if we lose her too.  Zenith is Zamia's daughter.


----------



## Mike CHS

I really hate to hear that.  Good luck on this one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... Really hope she can pull through.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope the kid pulls through. 

Are you giving Zenith anything? Uterine flush or antibiotics? I know they "clean out" after kidding, but I'd be temped to put her on something also.


----------



## Rammy

Hope she will be ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope the kid pulls through.
> 
> Are you giving Zenith anything? Uterine flush or antibiotics? I know they "clean out" after kidding, but I'd be temped to put her on something also.



I don't know but that's probably a good idea.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Honestly, this year has been so horrible for so many that I know. I’d rather be safe than sorry. I’m not one to just start throwing meds out at an animal but this year has me on edge.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It doesn't look like she is going to make it.
I can't even tell you how down I am about it.


----------



## Rammy

Sorry to hear that @OneFineAcre.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

So sorry, OFA.  Hoping that Zenith is ok after all this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry to heat this


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our vet is here. He thinks she may have some how injured her diaphram.
He' is going to tube her.
Not going to give up yet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

Our vet was already planning to come today.  He was going to be in Raleigh and had to come back by our house.  He is going to ultrasound a couple of ours that we aren't sure have settled.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope that she pulls through


----------



## OneFineAcre

She didn't make it.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Aww, I'm sorry  
That's a rough way to start kidding season.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry


----------



## misfitmorgan

So sorry you lost both kids, babies are always the worst and always seem to be the ones you want the most to make it.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

So sorry. While we've been blessed it's been a rough year here kidding too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m way behind but it seems like everyone is suffering several losses this year! I’m agreeing with @Goat Whisperer...I’m on edge too! We’ve lost two calves out of five. One was born with some pretty crazy defects. @misfitmorgan has lost kids and lambs. @Baymule lost at least two lambs. @promiseacres has had a hard time settling does and kits passing. I know that @Goat Whisperer and @Southern by choice have had some kissing issues with loss. We’ve also lost @Latestarter. That’s just what I can think of off the top of my head. Praying things get better for all!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> She didn't make it.


I am so sorry. I hold the babies that I know are dying until they are gone. I just cannot leave them to die alone. It hurts worse, but I just can't put them down. It is a knife twisted in your heart to lose the babies. I am so sorry that you lost both kids. You did all that you humanly could to save her.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## OneFineAcre

greybeard said:


> I'm very familiar with the real Springfield M-14, and loved it but I really hate the mini 30. Too short, too light and didn't have the accuracy I want at anything over 100 yards, especially once I shot a full mag thru it. Ruger makes some fine weapons, but they need to work on that one.



I thought about this last night when I was reading something.
I don't know when you shot one of these but apparently Ruger made some changes to the gas operating system to reduce barrel vibration.  They also added a heaver tapered barrel that is supposed to make them more accurate.  They changed the gas system in 2005 and the barrel in 2007.
Supposedly they are a lot more accurate.  I'm talking 2" groups at 100 yards type accuracy, not 1/2" .
But the $950 price holds me back.

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/3/22/five-reasons-to-reconsider-the-ruger-mini-14/

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-review-ruger-mini-thirty-rifle-in-7-62x39mm/

Edited:
This was interesting read.
https://www.offthegridnews.com/self-defense/the-ruger-mini-14s-biggest-problem-and-how-to-fix-it/


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wehner Homestead said:


> I know that @Goat Whisperer and @Southern by choice have had some kissing issues


Dangit Wehner! Why you go posting my personal info on the forum like that?!

Sorry, couldn't resist! I know it was probably your phone auto-correcting "kidding" into "kissing"


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Goat Whisperer said:


> Dangit Wehner! Why you go posting my personal info on the forum like that?!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist! I know it was probably your phone auto-correcting "kidding" into "kissing"



Oh my! @Goat Whisperer I was like, what did I do?  I’m glad it was an autocorrect issues versus something else.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## farmerjan

I had a good chuckle over the "auto correct" too.... had to read it twice, as it was " say what????"   then I just laughed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our kidding has started back.  Hopefully we got our bad stuff out of the way with the first kidding.

Gwen had buck/doe twins last night.  They are doing great today.

I was working at home today and Maurine wasn't here.  We were on kid watch with Opal and I finished a call and went out on the deck and heard her yelling.  I grabbed some towels and ran out there.  I sent a text to Maurine that Opal was kidding at exactly 1:00.  I sent her another text a 1:15 that there were 4.  She had quads in 15 minutes.
3 does 1 buck.

Cookie is in the stall now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Gwen was bred to Fortunate Son.
Opal to Vivaldi


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Glad they are doing well!  Congratulations!


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, quads in 15 minutes!!!!  Congrats on the new babies and glad that things are going smoother.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the kids! So glad these kiddings were better for you! 

I just love it when they kid quick, gotta love Nigerians. 

Wasn't Gwen bred to Fortunate Son last year?  You repeated the breeding or did he get out? 

Hope all goes well with Cookie!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wasn't Gwen bred to Fortunate Son last year?  You repeated the breeding or did he get out?


I'm a little embarressed to admit it.  He got out again.  Twice.  He bred Gwen and her sister Gen. Again.
We weren't going to breed them for spring kids at all.  I have to say though, Gen has a doe that is one of our best looking Jrs from last year.  And Gwen's udder is looking pretty good.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer  Opal was reserve champion in youth show at State Fair.  Big Brown is her sire which is Isaac's half brother.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm a little embarressed to admit it.  He got out again.  Twice.  He bred Gwen and her sister Gen. Again.
> We weren't going to breed them for spring kids at all.  I have to say though, Gen has a doe that is one of our best looking Jrs from last year.  And Gwen's udder is looking pretty good.


He loooooovvvveeessss them I guess!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maybe we should have named him Houdini


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Who is Gen's jr doe from last year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who is Gen's jr doe from last year?



I don't even know her name. 
I'm not sure, but I don't think Maurine registered her yet


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is this her? 
I remember Maurine pointing out a doe at the spring show that looked a lot like this doe, and she was sired by Fortunate Son.


----------



## OneFineAcre

No, that's not Gen's .  Not 100 per cent sure, but I think that's Cookie's. Which I think is probably the best one of the last crop . It's definitely Cocoa's kid behind her, the one with the tri color.  I think the third one is Marigold's kid.

Edited: Our Jrs didn't do that great at the state fair, but I like those in the picture.  At least the first 2 can't tell much about the 3rd. They are just a little too fat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had quite the surprise this morning
Opened my truck door and Callie (cat) jumped out.
We figure she has been in the truck since Monday night.  Glad it was cool and rainy all week.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, she must not have been too upset or you would have heard her crying....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Spice had a single buck kid today in the hay rack.  
Maurine said he "walked" out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OH, I almost forgot something.
I smoked my last cigarette 6 months ago today.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Who are Spice's parents?  Congratulations on the new kids.  It's nice that you had good weather today.  I am wondering what my Scully will be in for with next week's low temps.  She's due Friday.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who are Spice's parents?  Congratulations on the new kids.  It's nice that you had good weather today.  I am wondering what my Scully will be in for with next week's low temps.  She's due Friday.



Taffy x Jupiter


----------



## farmerjan

I think it is great that you "almost forgot" that it has been 6 months since you smoked the last cig.  That in it's self says that you are moving on from the smoking.  I smiled at that.  And I can hardly believe it because I remember when you were at the 1 month stage and counting the days just about.
Congratulations on the milestone.  
Hope that you get through the next day or two with the weather. We woke up to RAIN AGAIN.  It is colder too, 38* and we are right on the edge of the rain/snow/ice line.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cookie, who has always had a single had triplets.
2 bucks and a doe.

Cookie
Buck 1 3-7 oz
Doe 4-0 oz
Buck 2  2-14 oz

Spice
Buck 4-11 oz

Opal
Doe 1 (mostly white) 3-10 oz
Doe 2 (tri color) 3-13 oz
Doe 3 (mostly black) 3-6 oz
Buck 4-9 oz

Gwen
Doe 3-6 oz
Buck 4-10 oz

And just like that we have 10 kids

Taffy and Almond Joy are up next (I think)


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Congratulations!  Will there be photos?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Congratulations!  Will there be photos?


Of course


----------



## OneFineAcre

And just like that, we have 13 kids

Taffy had 2 does and a buck.  Taffy has never had more than 2 before.  One of the does is solid white.  Taffy's great aunt was white.   

White Doe 3-5 oz
Buck 3-10 oz
Blonde and White Doe 3-2 oz


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

The barn must be crowded!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Congratulations, you are slightly ahead in the doe ratio- seven doelings, six bucklings.  Let's hope it keeps up!


----------



## MiniSilkys

OneFineAcre said:


> The goats are really loving this oat hay
> Need to try to get a few bales it doesn't usually last long
> View attachment 48137


I am reading through your thread. That hay looks great. Do you remember what cutting it was. In class our lecture said that 2nd cutting was best for goats. Just wondering if 2nd cutting would look that good. What kind of bales do you use? I use square. I only have 5 goats and 2 newborn kids right now. What would hay like that cost? I get Bermuda for $6 a bale. Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> I am reading through your thread. That hay looks great. Do you remember what cutting it was. In class our lecture said that 2nd cutting was best for goats. Just wondering if 2nd cutting would look that good. What kind of bales do you use? I use square. I only have 5 goats and 2 newborn kids right now. What would hay like that cost? I get Bermuda for $6 a bale. Thanks.



Oat is an annual.  It is planted in the fall and then cut in the spring.  So, there is only one cutting.  It has to be cut at the right time, it's called the "milk" stage to make good hay.  And it is usually cut in April around here so it is the first hay available.  But, the weather is so iffy during that time of year, if they can't cut it at the right time, they just let it go longer and then combine the oats. 
But, it is really a great hay.


----------



## OneFineAcre

And, just like that there were 16.
Almond Joy had triplet does.
Doe 1  3-5oz
Doe 2 3-6 oz
Doe 3  2-0 oz

The littlest one actually nursed first so she seems pretty strong.

So, @Bayleaf Meadows  our ratio just got a little better.  Maurine put some pictures on the farm facebook page.
I'll post here when I can get copies.
If any of you are on Facebook it is One Fine Acre Nigerian Dwarf Farm.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That's just wonderful, OFA!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang!  Ya'll are rackin' 'em up FAST!  Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have a house goat.  Joy's little 2 lb girl.  She got a little chilled today.

I forgot to mention.  Maurine started a new job with the agricultural extension service in a neighboring county.   Kind of a dream job for a farm girl.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new baby girls.  and also congratulations to maurine on her new job.  what will she be doing?


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> congrats on the new baby girls.  and also congratulations to maurine on her new job.  what will she be doing?


Managing a farmer's market which is what she does now.  She'll also be planning special events.


----------



## animalmom

Pictures!  Saying you have adorable wee goaties is not showing you have adorable wee goaties.

Please and thank you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

These are not very good pictures.




 


Opal's Quads




Gwen's twin doe and buck




Taffy's triplets.  The one on the left is solid white doe





Cookie's triplets




Spice's single buck.
Don't have any of Joy's yet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They're all so cute!  The white quad with the dark spots on her topline is precious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> They're all so cute!  The white quad with the dark spots on her topline is precious!



You can get her !!.
Opal is our best milker.  I don't know what her final number was last year because I don't think Maurine ever reported her dry, but she milked over 1000 lbs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome! 

But, dang-it, My DH has decided to retire so I've decided to cut the feed bill.   So, I'm in selling mode - not buying.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awww, Taffy's white doe looks like her Granddam!

Love the red/gold. Always my favorite!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Marigold had triplets
2 does and 1 buck
Our ratio is really good this year
Really excited about Marigold
This her 2nd Freshening


----------



## OneFineAcre

On kid watch for Clarabelle now.
I hope our trend of triplets holds for this one.  We want to keep the first doe and a buck and I have a reservation for either a buck or doe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> I hope our trend of triplets holds for this one


----------



## OneFineAcre

Honestly, I don't know why anyone would want a kid out of this goat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on a awesome  kidding  season......beautiful  kids.....your making me so excited  for ours to start thats for triplets


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Marigold had triplets
> 2 does and 1 buck
> Our ratio is really good this year
> Really excited about Marigold
> This her 2nd Freshening


Marigold is one of my favs!  Way to go Marigold!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Hope all goes well with Clarabelle!


----------



## Baymule

So far you are having a good kidding season. I hope it continues and you have more fine babies.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Marigold is one of my favs!  Way to go Marigold!



Marigold is a beautiful doe. She has 2 championship legs so it's not just my opinion. She had really good capacity as a FF and it's better with her second.  Her medial is also better with this 2nd .


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

How's Clarabelle?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> How's Clarabelle?



She's fine.  She faked us out.  Her actual due date was March 9th.  Nothing yet.  We've been doing some shifting around today.  Moved Gwen (twins) Opale (quads) Spice (single) out into a small pen together.  We also moved Joy's itty bitty out there.  She's been in a play pen in our bedroom, Joy wouldn't take her back.
Opal is really feeding those quads. They are getting huge.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Lots of babies makes for a game of musical kidding pens!  Thank God for the pleasant weather! (I should get back to cleaning out stalls...)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Lots of babies makes for a game of musical kidding pens!  Thank God for the pleasant weather! (I should get back to cleaning out stalls...)



Right now we have 13 does and 6 bucks.  Best ratio we've ever had.
Ooops I hope I didn't just jinx us.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

Gwen aka Little Clarabelle


----------



## OneFineAcre

Opal
She looks very dairy to me.  Sharp at the withers, but a lot of power.  I think she will do well this spring.  She kinda looks like she's still pregnant.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> Gwen aka Little Clarabelle
> 
> View attachment 59379
> 
> View attachment 59380
> 
> View attachment 59381


Looks like your gutters on the barn are getting full!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Looks like your gutters on the barn are getting full!




Are you offering to go clean them  ???


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Looks like your gutters on the barn are getting full!



You think?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Is Clarabelle showing any signs of kidding?


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Is Clarabelle showing any signs of kidding?



I think she is getting close.  Her udder has really popped the last 24 hours.
Her, Eclipse and Pepper.   
I'm thinking with Clarabelle there were 2 breeding dates.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Your kids all look great. I can't wait to get some Niggies or if I can at least get another color of pygmy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Pepper had triplet does


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  Congrats - can't get much better than that!  (unless you wanted bucklings…)


----------



## MiniSilkys

Congratulations on such pretty doelings.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wow.
That's 15 does and 7 bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Has anyone ever seen a does eyes do this when she kidded?
30 minutes after she had the kids her eyes were back to normal.
Strain?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I have noticed that their pupils seem to get very dilated, but I've never seen the fleshy part around the eye do that before.  So happy for your doe/buck ratio!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Eclipse had twin bucks about 4 am.  Apparently, she didn't get the memo regarding appropriate kidding times. 

Maurine has a meeting today, so I'm working from home today ( nice perk to my job) to keep an eye on Clarabelle.

So, that makes us 15 does and 9 bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I have noticed that their pupils seem to get very dilated, but I've never seen the fleshy part around the eye do that before.  So happy for your doe/buck ratio!



I sent those pictures to our vet.  He said it was her inner eyelid and it was caused by the strain.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Is Zamia bred?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelle had twin does. 

Maurine wasn't home and the first one had both legs back.  I was about to panic, but I was able to get a leg up.  It actually wasn't too bad once I got past my fear.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Wehner Homestead said:


> Is Zamia bred?



Not confirmed, but I think so.  She didn't settle the first time.  She was bred again, but wouldn't have been far enough along to tell when we ultra sounded.  But, we hope so.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, we are at 17 does and 9 bucks.  I think.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

So, a little more about Clarabelle's kidding.
I had just spoken to Maurine on the phone, and she was leaving Rocky Mount headed home, it's about 30 minutes.  I went out to check Clarabelle, and she "seemed" to be starting labor some.  So, I texted Maurine to come straight home, I think she's going into labor.
So, I got some towels and stayed out there with her.  She started to get more vocal and seemed to be pushing some, but nothing too terribly hard.   After a while, she started to push more and everything seemed to be right on schedule.  
But, then she was pushing harder, and nothing was really happening, so I started to get a little worried.
So, finally a bubble started to present but she seemed to be working hard and it just didn't seem to moving at the right pace.  I texted Maurine to hurry.
So, then the head came out and I could see the baby's face and tongue hanging out and it was moving, but when the whole head was out I knew the front legs were tucked underneath and that's why things weren't moving.  My phone beeped, and Maurine said she was on highway 39, so close.  But, I was starting to panic a bit because I was afraid the baby was going to die if I didn't get her out soon.  But, I was hesitant.  But, I went ahead and took my two fingers ( index and middle)and went in on the back of the babies head and worked around underneath.  I had to go pretty deep, but found a leg pretty easily.   It was pretty easy getting it up and when I had the leg it was easy to get around an pull her out.

Maurine got home about the time I got her out.  I was literally about to cry and was shaking like a leaf.
If Maurine had been there, it would have been easy for her.  But, it was pretty scary for me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am so proud of you !  Congradulations  and give yourself a pat on the back !  My husband leaves during labor and comes back after they are cleaned....you really did a great job


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So far i have two bucks borm, next is three due in april, two due in May and two in june...each doeling is unrelated but bred to same registerd buck...sur hope some doe's are in the future...if he throws all bucks....he is done here with breeding


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You done good!  When you have no other choice - you just do what you have to do.  Congrats!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yay! You did really well! 

The goats make DH nervous because his hands are so big. He’d rather let me be the one to help the cows if at all possible also.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

WOW!  That was an exciting, nerve-wracking kidding you went through, OFA.  I love healthy twin does- the perfect outcome!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Good job with the delivery assist! Congratulations on all the kids!


----------



## Mini Horses

OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine got home about the time I got her out. I was literally about to cry and was shaking like a leaf.
> If Maurine had been there, it would have been easy for her. But, it was pretty scary for me.



Good job.  Next time you will be calmer.   Yeah -- I have memories....


----------



## farmerjan

X100 on the congrats.  You did great and yes, nervous is good so that you would be less likely to hurt her or do damage.  But you managed it fine and a great outcome.  You will be a little calmer the next time.  And you will have a little better "feel" for it.   Good for you.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Congratulations on the great save! When my Maybelline died, I thought she might have had bloat. She was already down and I did not have a trocar( I think that is what it is). I wanted to use a knife to relieve her but was scared because I was not sure if it was bloat and I did not want to hurt her if it was not. After a few minutes trying to get my courage up with the knife she died. I cried like a baby because I thought if I had gone ahead and done it she might have lived. In the end I think she got a hold of a poisonous plant. So again, congratulations on getting what needed to be done, done.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Everybody's doing Ok this morning.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So we are enjoying a lull until we move into kidding part 2.  
All of the kids are doing really well.
We've never had such a good doe to buck ratio.  We used Vivaldi pretty heavily.  He's getting it done in that respect.
We've disbudded I think 10 so far  We have a few more to do today, but it looks like we've had a good portion of polled kids.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The lull is over 
Genny had 2 bucks and a doe
Doe is 1-12 oz
Buck 1 is 3-10 oz
Buck 2 is 4-0


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

That's wonderful! They look beautiful! Hoping the rest continues going well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The doe is an itty bitty little thing.
We were caught off guard.  She wasn't in a kidding stall and had already  had them when Maurine got home from work.  They were at 3 different locations and mom was at a 4th acting oblivious.   The biggest buck was all fluffed up, the other two were cleaned off but kind of matted up.  We think mom focused on the first one and the dogs cleaned up the others.
When Maurine got the babies up in a laundry basket, Angel and Bella got into a knock down drag out fight.  Probably over the afterbirth.  They both had blood on their ears. 
Saw them nurse, but the little one's stomach felt empty still, so we weren't sure if mom made much milk, she looked empty.
Thawed some colostrum and they took the bottle.
I think they are doing good today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew!  Glad she found them when she did!


----------



## MiniSilkys

That is what happened with Anna's kids. The boy was almost gone. It was 35 degrees out. I had to warm him up myself and Anna hasn't wanted them since. They are one week tomorrow. The buck weighs 3 lbs and the girl weighs 3.13 lbs. And the buck has pink eye (noncontagious). Just from getting something in it.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I smoked my last cigarette 7 months ago today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## B&B Happy goats

OneFineAcre said:


> I smoked my last cigarette 7 months ago today.



Congradulations,  pat yourself on the back ...keep counting thoes months...then years


----------



## OneFineAcre

I had to go to the dermatologist yesterday. I have a suspicious looking growth on my nose.  I'm very fair skinned (former red head gone almost all white) and spent a lot of time in the sun when I was young.  My grandfather farmed.
Learned that the nose is one of the most sensitive places on your body.

It really hurt when they injected the novocaine, one of the most painful experiences in my life. 

The did a "shave biopsy"  will know in a couple of weeks, but very likely will need what they call "Mohs" surgery.  And another injection in the nose.


----------



## Southern by choice

ouch


----------



## Mike CHS

That didn't sound like fun but at least you are staying on top of it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> It really hurt when they injected the novocaine, one of the most painful experiences in my life.


Yikes!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> I had to go to the dermatologist yesterday. I have a suspicious looking growth on my nose.  I'm very fair skinned (former red head gone almost all white) and spent a lot of time in the sun when I was young.  My grandfather farmed.
> Learned that the nose is one of the most sensitive places on your body.
> 
> It really hurt when they injected the novocaine, one of the most painful experiences in my life.
> 
> The did a "shave biopsy"  will know in a couple of weeks, but very likely will need what they call "Mohs" surgery.  And another injection in the nose.


That’s no fun! My dad is a MOHS surgeon and I’m currently working for him as a student. Are you sensitive to lidocaine? We don’t use novocaine, but usually ice before the anesthetic injection to “numb before the numbing”.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> That’s no fun! My dad is a MOHS surgeon and I’m currently working for him as a student. Are you sensitive to lidocaine? We don’t use novocaine, but usually ice before the anesthetic injection to “numb before the numbing”.


I said novocaine but I don't really know what it was 
It may have been lidocaine 
I don't have any allergies


----------



## MiniSilkys

Have you ever had kidney stones? It has been 11 years since my mom and dad quite smoking.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> Have you ever had kidney stones? It has been 11 years since my mom and dad quite smoking.



No on the kidney stones.
My mother and my late grandfather both had issues with them.  Fortunately, it seems to have skipped me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We sold 2 doe kids today (on a bottle) to a repeat customer.
Almond Joy's smallest triplet we had to bring in the house her 2nd day, and mom wouldn't take her back, so she has been a full time bottle baby.
Pepper's littlest one wasn't quite getting enough to eat, so she has been supplemented with a bottle.
The money was nice, but it also reduced the work load a little too.  
We also made a deal on them for a buckling that they will get when he is weaned.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Nice to have the smaller work load AND a buck spoken for!  They are the best kind of customer, proven besides!  I thought of you yesterday when my husband went with a friend to a shooting range as a thank you for some work on a project. It was his first time shooting any firearm and they shot traps and targets. They had all kinds of guns-four different hand guns, three different shotguns.  AK-47, Browning rifle, M-1 Carbine... He had a blast, literally.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Nice to have the smaller work load AND a buck spoken for!  They are the best kind of customer, proven besides!  I thought of you yesterday when my husband went with a friend to a shooting range as a thank you for some work on a project. It was his first time shooting any firearm and they shot traps and targets. They had all kinds of guns-four different hand guns, three different shotguns.  AK-47, Browning rifle, M-1 Carbine... He had a blast, literally.



I'm glad he had a "blast"
Do you know what range they went to?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just thought about the fact that I recently got a new gun.
Beretta APX.
This was one of the handguns submitted to the Army as a replacement for the Beretta 92.
The Army ultimately awarded the bid to the Sig Sauer P320 ( I may get one of them at some point).  I got this now because of a sale and rebate that Beretta has going.  With the rebate I will end up having paid $345 for it. Which is really good for a gun of this quality.  The Sig's are running more like $500.
It's kind of unusual looking with the serrations the full length of the slide.  It has a "modern" look, not a classical look like a 1911.
Interesting that it has such a modern look and Beretta is the oldest gun manufacturer in the world.  They have been making guns since the 1600's
Something different for the collection.  I've shot it and it is one of the best shooting handguns I've ever seen


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

They went to Durham County Wildlife Club-  http://dcwc.info


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea is probably going to kid soon.  I think her due date is Monday, but I don't think she will make it that long.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea kidded tonight
Triplet does 

We are now at 21 does and 11 bucks.  Holy Cow !!!

I'm not doing a very good job with pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

Really happy you are having a doe year! YAY!
Do you have any "favorites" yet?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Really happy you are having a doe year! YAY!
> Do you have any "favorites" yet?



I don't know about the kids, but really liking a couple of the moms.  Pepper is a FF out of Taffy, and she looks like her mom.  I think she's going to be a good one.  Opal looks really good.  Cookie looks really good with more udder capacity now that she has triplets instead of singles all of the time.   
The bad.  Zenith isn't going to be another Zamia.  I look at her sometimes and she looks pretty good and other times she looks awful.  I'm not sure why it changes. Another good is Gwen may be another Clarabelle.  But, not this year.  Maybe next.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are real behind on breeding a few of the does. Totality and Eclipse  (Isaac x Carolina Girl daughters) we wanted to breed back in Jan so they could be appraised.  Peanut looks pretty good for just having quads. One of her kids looks identical to her! 
We didn't get around to it.  Being so busy they still aren't.   Hopefully this month.   Foxy was bred by Isaac and is due in May. 

I really wish we could have dam raised a bunch of Nigerians this year. We just don't have the space. 
It will be fun to see you guys at RM. Hopefully I can make it one of the days!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OFA, you are really being blessed with does! It will be an interesting task to pick the ones to keep and the ones to sell.  Good problem to have!


----------



## MiniSilkys

Speaking of udders, my Isabelle (FF) has twins but her udder seems to be awfully small. They are 5 weeks old and growing well. Maybe it is because they are eating some feed along with their milk. Isabelle's mother Maybelle (4F) may kid tonight and her udder looks at least 4x's the size of Isabelle's. But Maybelle's udder was not impressive until her 3rd freshening. I am also working on changing my profile name. Just trying to decide what it will be. I have pygmies not mini silkys. Might add Nigerians in the future as well.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> Speaking of udders, my Isabelle (FF) has twins but her udder seems to be awfully small. They are 5 weeks old and growing well. Maybe it is because they are eating some feed along with their milk. Isabelle's mother Maybelle (4F) may kid tonight and her udder looks at least 4x's the size of Isabelle's. But Maybelle's udder was not impressive until her 3rd freshening. I am also working on changing my profile name. Just trying to decide what it will be. I have pygmies not mini silkys. Might add Nigerians in the future as well.



They are probably just keeping her udder empty all of the time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine and Rachel are taking some goats to a show up in Virginia this weekend.  She's going to take Opal, Cookie, Pepper (FF) and a couple of Jr's (not sure which).  She had originally planned to take our 2 does that have 2 legs, Marigold and Shea but Shea just kidded and Marigold is kind of thin.
She's not planning to give them a tight show clip, just trim some long hairs, and clip and shave udders.  I saw a post of some friends of ours on FB showing pics of their goats show clipped. I think it's still too cool to clip like that. It got down to 36 degrees a couple of nights ago. I don't know, maybe they have a heated barn or something.
But, I know from experience if yours aren't clipped and others are you will generally be placed lower.
That is unless the clipped goats are all hunched up. I saw some show pictures someone posted from this spring and the goat's in the pic don't look that great to me, they are all roached in the back because they look cold. At least I think that's why they looked like that.
I guess we shall see.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck to them, hope it all goes well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck to your goats at the show


----------



## OneFineAcre

I suggested that we take Pepper even though she is a FF.
We don't know who is going to be at the show, but there is this one particular breeder who is kind of in that area.
They bought this really big $$$ buck and his first daughters are FF now.  I mean really $$$.  We are hoping they are at this show. Curious as to how our girl will do against them if they are there.


----------



## Southern by choice

You know your girls will do great! 
I'm surprised you aren't going to the show in Winston Salem. It's 4 rings and no out of state HC. 
$ on bucks IMO isn't a factor. It all boils down to what meshes together. But you already know that .
I wish Totality and Eclipse were bred and fresh. We are really excited to see their udder's. Totality is the one where the judge said "that doe is going to have a perfect udder".  Eclipse IMO is the better goat though. We will see, if we ever get them bred. 

Hope you have a great show! Are you taking your Toggs?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> You know your girls will do great!
> I'm surprised you aren't going to the show in Winston Salem. It's 4 rings and no out of state HC.
> $ on bucks IMO isn't a factor. It all boils down to what meshes together. But you already know that .
> I wish Totality and Eclipse were bred and fresh. We are really excited to see their udder's. Totality is the one where the judge said "that doe is going to have a perfect udder".  Eclipse IMO is the better goat though. We will see, if we ever get them bred.
> 
> Hope you have a great show! Are you taking your Toggs?



I don't think we are taking Toggs.
Depending on how this show goes and how Rocky Mount goes, we may go to either WS or Shelby.
It also depends on what happens with Maurine work wise.  She started the new job with Nash County extension service managing the farmers market, but then got a call for a job she had applied for when she was looking.  International Marketing Specialist with the NC Department of Agriculture.  The job with Nash County is not full time.  She's pretty excited about the job with the state.  It does require some international travel, which she's excited about.  Me not so much.  She is one of 2 candidates at this point, so I guess it's 50/50.

You know we have an Eclipse too.  She had twin bucklings.  We've had a couple people asking about them.
I think they are Zamia fans.  We were really hoping for a girl.
We aren't planning to really try to sell any bucklings.  If someone wants one we can talk, but they will all be fixed at 10 weeks old.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just thought about something that I don't think I told you guys.  There was a conversation on another forum about conformation.  One person commented about does having a wide rump and not having kidding problems.
Shea had triplets and the first one was rump first with back legs tucked underneath.  She pushed it out by herself before we realized how the kid was positioned.


----------



## Southern by choice

Really excited for Maurine! I saw the video from FB at her latest event. She really seems in her element and she seems like she loves what she is doing. I think it is fantastic. 
We aren't taking many goats to any of the shows, just a few. Spring shows are very expensive.
Funny you mention the butt first. Peanut had butt first, I decided to just let her push, there was no need really to turn or pull legs out. She did fine with it. 
Leah had 3 of the 5 kids butt first. They came so fast it was plop plop plop. 
Wide rumps are great but I do think kid size makes difference. 
Raina was a different story. Standard Lamancha and tangled kids, yeah I pulled the back legs out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Really excited for Maurine! I saw the video from FB at her latest event. She really seems in her element and she seems like she loves what she is doing. I think it is fantastic.
> We aren't taking many goats to any of the shows, just a few. Spring shows are very expensive.
> Funny you mention the butt first. Peanut had butt first, I decided to just let her push, there was no need really to turn or pull legs out. She did fine with it.
> Leah had 3 of the 5 kids butt first. They came so fast it was plop plop plop.
> Wide rumps are great but I do think kid size makes difference.
> Raina was a different story. Standard Lamancha and tangled kids, yeah I pulled the back legs out.



Shea and Peanut are first cousins.  Their daddys are half brothers.  Peanut is first cousin to a lot of my goats, we've used Big Brown a lot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Big Brown is probably one of my favorite bucks in your herd  Vivaldi looks super awesome too, when will his daughters freshen?


----------



## Rammy

OneFineAcre said:


> I suggested that we take Pepper even though she is a FF.
> We don't know who is going to be at the show, but there is this one particular breeder who is kind of in that area.
> They bought this really big $$$ buck and his first daughters are FF now.  I mean really $$$.  We are hoping they are at this show. Curious as to how our girl will do against them if they are there.



When I had a horse, when she was still a yearling, I showed her in halter classes. I went to this one show that was kinda small. Not many people showed up for it because it was raining earlier. This big name QH trainer brought his two big, muscled up, very big yearling colts there, hoping to pick up some quick halter points. My horse looked like a chihuahua showing against a rottweiller. But she was muscled nice, clipped and shiney, braided nice, show halter. She was squared up perfect. Guess who won? Meeeeeeee!!! 
Mr. Big name halter dude left with his tail between his legs. Neener! Neener!
So, Im sure, if your showing your babies against someone who wants to buy his way into the spotlight instead of putting the time and effort into it you have, wont it be sweet when you win instead of them? It could happen! Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Big Brown is probably one of my favorite bucks in your herd  Vivaldi looks super awesome too, when will his daughters freshen?



Vivaldi has a few daughters from last spring that are a year old now.  So, it will be next year before any freshen.  He sure threw a lot of daughters this year though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So it seems Freeday didn't settle.  Vet said she was pregnant on ultrasound, but she would have already kidded and she doesn't even look pregnant.
We were afraid that Kool Breeze got bred by Fortunate Son when he broke in and we were going to have unplanned mini Toggs.
But, it seems she just has a precocious udder because she would have been due with Genevieve.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine and Rachel just left for the show in VA.  We are looking at some potentially severe weather this afternoon.  Very good possibility of tornados.  There has already been a couple of funnel clouds and I'm watching the weather now and there is a storm showing  a tornado on the radar now a couple of hours south of us.  But, there was a break in the weather and Maurine and Rachel are headed north.  It looks like it was timed perfectly to avoid bad weather.
I'm going to have my hands full with the babies left behind.  Opals and Cookies are 7 weeks old and are so/so with a bottle.  If they didn't have one all weekend they will be fine.  Peppers are only 5 weeks old.
Zenith lost both of her kids and she has been a good "aunt" for all of the littlest triplets.  Give her some food on the stand and she'll let anyone nurse her.  Spice has a single, so I can shut her up for a while and put her on the stand too.
Sounds like a lot of work when I think about it.
I hope they do good at the show.  Opal and Cookie are both "aged does" now and neither have ever won a Grand Championship.  Cookie has been reserve several times and Opal was reserve in the youth show at the NC State fair last year.  They are both nice goats.  I think Pepper may be our best one day, but she is a FF now.  They have done 0 clipping so far.  Plan is to do it tonight.  The plan is to use a 4 blade and just clip in the direction of the grain.  Will clip tight around the back of the legs and the udders.
I know others have clipped short but we just aren't going to do that.
They are showing 37 Sr does and 16 Jrs entered on the FB page, but I don't think that includes ours, we just registered last night.  I think we will make it 40 and 20
Pretty good show.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are getting all kinds of warnings. Not watch this time but tornado warnings. 
Hope Maureen and Rachel have safe travels!

When I read this....


OneFineAcre said:


> They are showing 37 Sr does and 16 Jrs


I went  what? They are taking how many goats not clipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Then I finished reading. 


OneFineAcre said:


> entered on the FB page, but I don't think that includes ours



I was like whoa... that's alot of goats! 

Good luck! I am sure you guys will do great!  Hope it is a fun show for them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yeah, I'm watching news now.  There are tornado warnings all over the place.  It's pretty bad.
Just texted with Rachel.  They did time trip perfectly.  She said almost no rain the whole way, and they are almost there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

And I took care of the animals during the break in the weather.  
They are fed much earlier than usual but they'll adapt.


----------



## Southern by choice

glad they got there safe!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

The weather could have been much worse.  I know there are lots of prayers being heard!  I hope the show goes well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

How's it going?

Glad they got there safely. Those were some pretty nasty storms yesterday! How does Maurine like the facilities? I thought about going but we just had 25 kids born and most everyone is newly fresh.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> How's it going?
> 
> Glad they got there safely. Those were some pretty nasty storms yesterday! How does Maurine like the facilities? I thought about going but we just had 25 kids born and most everyone is newly fresh.



Pretty good.  They've finished 2 rings.

Ring 1 Sr.
2 year old Pepper 3rd
Aged Doe Cookie 3rd, Opal 4th.

Ring 2
Pepper 2nd
Cookie 1st, Opal 2nd.

Ring 1 Jr.
Sr. Yearling Godiva - Reserve Grand Champion.

Ring 2 Jr.
Godiva - Grand Champion.

For the Sr. Does a 3 year old  Oldesouth Farm doe was Grand in both rings and a 2 year old Hidden Palms doe was Reserve in both.

We should be competitive in the other 2 rings of Jr. Does we had 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 5th Sr. Yearling in Ring 2.  About 10 in class Maurine said.
Happy about Pepper Maurine said there were 12 in that class.


----------



## Mike CHS

That should make you end the night with a smile.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! Nice to get those dry legs outta the way  



OneFineAcre said:


> For the Sr. Does a 3 year old Oldesouth Farm doe was Grand in both rings and a 2 year old Hidden Palms doe was Reserve in both.


I know who you’re referring too, super nice lady! We’ve shown against her several times, she’s done a good job building her herd!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Who’s Godiva out of? Is that the Jr you were referring to a little while back- the one you were excited about?

Sounds like Cookie is doing really well this year! Didn’t she have multiples this year?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Godiva is  Cookie x Vivaldi.

Yeah, Cookie had triplets.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So last night they had ring 3 and 4 for Jrs.

Honeysuckle was Reserve Grand in ring 4.
We didn't show any in ring 3.  That's a long story.  Actually, there was only 1 goat in ring 3.  Again, a long story.

They had ring 3 and 4 of Srs. today.

Cookie was Grand Champion and Best of Breed in Ring 3
Opal was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 4.  

Definitely worth trip.  The facility is small but pretty nice.  The show is not very organized. (See above about ring 3 Jrs.)

 The lady who is putting it on doesn't have enough help, and the help she has aren't goat people.  She probably should try to only do 2 rings.

When we first started showing goats our club only had 2 rings and they had been around for 30 years.   We only went to 3 rings a few years ago and we have a lot of help and support.
 She just started this last year and jumped in with 4 rings without the help and support.


----------



## Southern by choice

Do you think that is why some of the people left?  
It is a shame, such a great opportunity.

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Do you think that is why some of the people left?
> It is a shame, such a great opportunity.
> 
> Congrats!



Actually, I think some people just planned to show on Saturday.

One thing that was troublesome wasn't the shows fault.  There were 18 Nigerians Juniors in ring 1, 
15 in Ring 2.
The ring steward messed up ring 3, there was only 1.  
But, in Ring 4 their were only 7 Nigerians, so not official.
But, the issue was some people just decided to go back to the hotel for the night.  There were plenty of goats were there to make it official.
I told Maurine to make sure the lady who had the grand champion junior in ring 4 but won't get a leg for the win because of the numbers knows about our show in Rocky Mount and brings her there.  Nice doe.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Honeysuckle is Marigold x Vivaldi


----------



## OneFineAcre

All 4 of the judges said that Pepper is going to be one to watch.
We knew that.
Long is the key word for her.
She has a very long body, has a long, slender neck and a long, level rump.  Longest rump in our herd.
Nice udder, with great teat placement.  Another freshening or two and she is going to be something.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

And a happy Easter to you all!  The dates of that show coincided with this major Christian feast, so maybe it affected attendance, also.  It's tricky to pick a date when Easter jumps around in the calendar like it does.  I usually watch out for Holy Week and Easter when I breed my does.  I really don't want to miss services or not be around for a kidding at Easter time.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> And a happy Easter to you all!  The dates of that show coincided with this major Christian feast, so maybe it affected attendance, also.  It's tricky to pick a date when Easter jumps around in the calendar like it does.  I usually watch out for Holy Week and Easter when I breed my does.  I really don't want to miss services or not be around for a kidding at Easter time.


That is one of the reasons we didn't go. It's Passover & Easter... no way.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You can go to a goat show and celebrate Easter.
Just like you can go to the beach and celebrate Easter.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Well, Easter can be celebrated wherever you are, but I know that the beautiful traditions and prayers that our community participate in would be hard to fit in along with an out of state competition.  I try to get to services for Holy Thursday and Good Friday as well, and bake Pascha bread and bring a traditional Easter basket (with ham and cheese, eggs, butter, and such) to share in the agape feast after matins and Liturgy.  It's certainly not everyone's way to mark the resurrection of Jesus, and there are plenty of people that wouldn't have any conflict with a show on Easter Sunday. At the same time, I'm probably not the only one who might have a difficulty with that schedule and maybe more people would show if the competition were on a different weekend. Just a thought.
Christ is risen! Alleluia!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I always love seeing your ribbons!  Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Took these pictures of Eclipse's udder yesterday.  She had only been separated from her kids for about 8-9 hours, so not even a 12 hour fill.  Really can't wait to see her udder completely filled.  Shea is her Dam and Zeus is her sire (Zamia x Rocky).
Her general appearance is very similar to Clarabelle.  Biggest negative about Eclipse is her rump could be wider.  Which is weird because Shea's is really wide.
Really good medial and good teat placement.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats on your wins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

May 2nd was another month tobacco free 
8 months and counting ☺


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Woot!  Two thirds of the way to a year!


----------



## Mike CHS

Do you still savor the smell when you are around someone smoking?  I didn't think about it one way or another till I hit about 18 months and I literally would hold my breath when I got that smell and now I come close to gagging.  You are doing great!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> Do you still savor the smell when you are around someone smoking?  I didn't think about it one way or another till I hit about 18 months and I literally would hold my breath when I got that smell and now I come close to gagging.  You are doing great!!!



Yes I still enjoy the smell.  I can usually catch a wiff outside of the Walmart.
The cravings have finally subsided some.  They aren't nearly as intense when I have them.  My weight has stabilized ( I've stopped gaining).  Need to work on losing a few lbs now.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Climate Control had buck-doe twins this morning.
Maurine had taken Rachel to school and I was assisting with delivery at 8:20 and I had an important conference call to join at 8:30.  But, it all worked out fine. 
They sure are dark when they are born.

Karisma is in the stall right beside her and is due next.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on the wins at the show ! But the biggest win is you not smoking  we are almost at year two, and sometimes I think for a nano second how nice it would be to have one...then reality sets in and I move forward. Your doing great  keep your lungs healthy !


----------



## Southern by choice

That is pretty adorable right there!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was supposed to be able to sleep in today, but I've been up since 5:00 am.  I woke up when Maurine got up to go to work (Farmers Market).  I normally can go back to sleep but Karisma is close to kidding and I've been listening to her "talk" on a baby monitor.  I had already finished feeding everyone by 7:00.  It's going to be a long day.  I need a nap already.
I don't think Karisma is going to wait for Maurine to get home.  She's 5 days past her due date.  I'm predicting a big single.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope her kidding goes smoothly!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Praying that all goes well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck,


----------



## OneFineAcre

I called that one right
Big, healthy girl
I had to help mom get that big noggin out 
I'm getting pretty good at it


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats!  Was this your last one?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Congrats!  Was this your last one?



Not sure if Zamia is bred or not.  If she is she will kid end of July.
She definitely didn't settle the first time she was exposed, and would not have been far enough to tell when we had vet out for ultra sounds.


----------



## Southern by choice

Waiting for you to post your pics! 
Hint for others- OFA had a fantastic show!  
Y'all are gonna be blown away!


----------



## Mike CHS

I think I saw some on his Facebook page.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Waiting for you to post your pics!
> Hint for others- OFA had a fantastic show!
> Y'all are gonna be blown away!



Thanks
We did have a great show.
Any time you finish a doe and have one go best in show, it's a great show.
Can you believe the club spent about $200 getting this made and we only took one picture of a goat in front of it?
We are terrible.





As treasurer of the club, the most important thing at this point is the show actually made a profit.  A whooping  $106.04 profit.
The expenses were $9,068.96 and the receipts were $9,175.00
And that's without the grant we normally get from the NC State Fair for $500 (we don't have it yet) and there is supposed to be another $100 donation from a feed mill.
I'm pretty happy about that.  The show will go on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome,  Congradulations,   you sure should be proud of yourselfs


----------



## Southern by choice

Who did you all end up finishing?
Kassandra Abrams sure loved your goats! 

"Little Bit" said she tried her best to help, Nigerians really don't like her. It is almost comical here with them... they do. not. like. her!

As far as the show, I was shocked at how many Rec Grades... wow those classes were huge and the competition was crazy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fantastic show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Who did you all end up finishing?
> Kassandra Abrams sure loved your goats!
> 
> "Little Bit" said she tried her best to help, Nigerians really don't like her. It is almost comical here with them... they do. not. like. her!
> 
> As far as the show, I was shocked at how many Rec Grades... wow those classes were huge and the competition was crazy!



We finished Marigold in ring 2 under Kassie.
Little Bit did fine. She did better than I would have showing them.   I kind of took it for granted that she wanted to show them.  I don't think she was feeling the best at that point.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

OneFineAcre said:


> The expenses were $9,068.96 and the receipts were $9,175.00


Does the total include the raffle table money?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Does the total include the raffle table money?



Yes, that's everything so far.  The raffle table did really well.  It made $654.  We still hope for the grant from the fair and the donation from the feed mill.
I think we also will have to pay a couple of milk testers for their time.  Also, I'm not including the cost of that banner as a cost of this show since it will be able to used at shows going forward.  We can add more sponsors names if need be.
But, overall the club is in good shape financially.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, the summary for the NC Dairy Goat Breeders Association Spring Fling is as follows:

GCH (Pending) OFA Marigold was Grand Champion Sr. Doe and OFA Diamonds R4 Ever was Best Jr. Doe in show in Ring 2 under judge Kassandra Abrams.  Marigold's dam  GCH OFA Caramel Taffy was Best of Breed in Rings 2 and 3.





Marigold




Diamonds R4 Ever (Opal X Rocky Taffy's niece)




Taffy (Picture from 2018 NC State Fair)

OFA Cookies and Cream was Grand Champion Sr. Doe and OFA Honeysuckle was Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Ring 3 under judge Lee Bergfield.




Cookie (8 years old with 7 freshenings she's Taffy's full sister)




Honeysuckle (Marigold is her dam)

SGCH OFA Clarabelle was Best of Breed and OFA Salt and Pepper was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 1 under judge Jay Rudolph.  I don't have a picture of Pepper yet, but will.  She is a real up and comer.  I think she won her age group in 5 out of 7 rings she has been shown in this spring and was 2nd place in the other 2. Really excited about her and her sister Spice.  They are also both Taffy daughters.





Clarabelle (Picture from 2017)

OFA Jumping Jupiter (Zamia x Big Brown) was Reserve Grand Champion Sr. Buck in Rings 1 and 2.
Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi was Grand Champion Sr. Buck in Ring 3.

Toggenburgs
OFA Kool Breeze was Grand Champion Jr. Doe in Rings 1 and 3 and Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 2.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm at the emergency vet with Angel
Please keep her in your prayers she's not doing good


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no...prayers sent and will continue!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hang in there Angel girl , praying  for you


----------



## Mike CHS

You got ours!


----------



## animalmom

Please keep us posted no matter what the outcome.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Angle has Lymes disease.  And, it has affected her kidneys.  I can't begin to tell you all badly I feel.  I noticed about 6 weeks ago  when I was brushing them all out that she had lost a lot of weight and I figured it was worms.  So, I wormed and have been feeding her "specially" ever since.  She wasn't gaining weight but was holding her own and generally seemed to feel fine.  She seemed to love the special attention when I would bring her to the house to feed her.  In fact, Tuesday Freeday opened the gate and she got out and went on a cross country run for an hour or so.
But, Thursday night she wouldn't eat at all.  And Friday she crashed really hard.  I fed her chicken and she ate it but ended up throwing it all back up this morning.  I wonder now had she had not been keeping food down for a while.  
I'm having them treat her.  It's costing a lot and the vet isn't making any promises.  I just couldn't have them put her down without trying.  I'm just so upset with myself for letting this happen to her.


----------



## Hens and Roos

fingers crossed for her


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am so sorry, poor baby....will keep praying and hoping for the best


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best!  Bless you for authorizing treatment and giving her a fighting chance.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Per instructions I called the vet today after 12 after they ran blood work on Angel.  The vet said that "clinically" she was better in that she looked better, ate some canned chicken and drank water.  However, her blood work didn't show any improvement in kidney function.   Not exactly what we wanted to hear.  We were at our goat club meeting so I told the vet we were going to come by and visit her and speak in person.

She told us that she decided to increase her fluids since the fact that she was getting IV fluids and drinking indicated she hadn't caught up her hydration yet.  They gave her some lasix because she had not urinated, but she did a couple of times after they gave it to her.

The vet said that she likely has permanent kidney damage, but it is possible that she can still regain enough function to have some quality of life.  I still wasn't ready to let her go yet, so we are going to check her out tomorrow morning and take her somewhere else for further treatment.  This emergency clinic actually closes at 7 am on Monday and is only open after hours during the week, so I have to check her out at 7:30.  I spoke to the vet about taking her to the practice she works at full time for some continuity in her treatment, and we are going to do that or the vet school.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I commend you for your efforts  in trying to help her...that fine line of do i put her down so she doesnt  suffer is a hard one to make, she doesn't  sound like she is there , really praying your angel girl does well with good kidney function  she is a lucky girl to be in your family  to all of you, barb


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope the other clinic can help her out!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Picked Angel up this morning and took her home.  She looks better than yesterday and was just a wagging her tail when I took this picture.  Our appointment is at 2:00 to take her to the vet.  We are taking her to the regular practice of the vet who treated her at the emergency clinic.  She is very nice and knowledgeable and I got a really good vibe from her, so I'd like her to continue to take care of Angel.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

There is no place like home....she looks so happy to be with her people


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh - hope you get good news this afternoon.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I didn't get really good news this afternoon.  Her blood work hasn't showed any improvement in kidney function.
So I told the vet that I could afford to continue treatment so put that thought aside.
But at this point was I doing it to make myself feel better at Angel's expense ? 
She told me that if I could afford to do it, then I should give it a few more days.  Even though there has been no improvement in her blood work there has been some positive signs.  First, she seemed generally happy to be at home this morning.  She is also drinking water on her own and eating.  She ate about 8 ounces of canned chicken for breakfast.  She also urinated a good amount right before I took her back to the vet.  Her urine was not dark.  The vet also said that animals in end stage renal failure develop a distinct odor that Angel doesn't have.  
When I told her that I wanted to treat her for a few more days vet said she was glad that I made that decision.

We've talked to our goat vet who is also a friend and even though he doesn't normally treat dogs, he said that if she didn't get better he would come to our house and put her down for us.  So, if it comes to that I can bring her back home and let her hopefully have a couple of good days on the couch not in a vet's office kennel.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... I know you were hoping for better news.  It sure sounds like Angel hasn't given up yet so I'm glad you haven't either.  Maybe a couple days will help her. If not, you have an exit strategy that will be best for her.  So sorry all of ya'll are going through this.


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh no... I know you were hoping for better news.  It sure sounds like Angel hasn't given up yet so I'm glad you haven't either.  Maybe a couple days will help her. If not, you have an exit strategy that will be best for her.  So sorry all of ya'll are going through this.



Our friend/goat vet said he would have been surprised if her blood work improved in such a short time.  He said he thought it would take 5-7 days of fluids.  So, hopefully we'll see something in a few days.  I sure hope so.  I love that dog.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

come on Angel girl , you can do this ,  Mel, Missy and Sophie


----------



## Hens and Roos

that she shows improvement


----------



## farmerjan

I am so sorry to hear about the Lyme.  I was farm sitting for a guy who retired and was going to "be a farmer".  He was a nice older man, VERY VERY SMART,  like brilliant near genius type smart.  Was as "dense as a rock" when it came to animals and simple things like how to herd sheep along a fence when you wanted them to go through a gate instead of coming at them from the middle and they go in 2 different directions.... etc, and etc.  He got 2 Marema pups to be guardians of 6 sheep.  They grew up, did not stay in the fences, the dogs wound up chasing and killing a few of the lambs,  the sheep slowly got sick from worms, because he didn't think they should be wormed; because the sheep in yugoslavia he saw weren't wormed when he was studying tree rings to try to "recreate" some past records that were destroyed by communist gov'ts... he worked with a university and went all over the world and was very knowledgeable about things like that. 
So anyway, he had a place in Alaska that he liked to go to so I became the farm sitter. He also went to visit some colleagues at times and I was watching the dogs and noticed that one was not eating much and was lethergic; and after 2 weeks he had come back, and was getting ready to go to Alaska and I told him point blank that if he didn't take the dog to the vet I would because he didn't think the dog was really that sick.  So he did, and he had Lyme Disease.  It was pretty bad but we put him on a treatment regimen and it took about 2 weeks and he started to eat better and S_L_O_W_L_Y  got better.  He is still going now.  Turns out the owner also had Lyme and he went on a treatment schedule too.  I don't think he ever fully recovered as they say you can have re-occurances.  My son was diagnosed and has flareups.  My mom got it in Ct and had constant flareups for 6-7 years. 

So don't get in too much of a hurry for instant results.  If she is eating some, and drinking and peeing, then her kidneys are functioning to some degree.  It is a long slow recovery period and you will fight it for months if not years with some flareups.  But aside from some aches and pains and sometimes more lethargic behavior, most dogs that I have seen do okay if they have not reached the end stage.  It doesn't sound like she has. 
You will know when she is not having good quality of life. She may not have quite as much energy for awhile, but it sounds like she is on the mend to whatever capacity her kidneys may continue to function.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Been thinking about you guy's  all day,  for improvement  soon


----------



## OneFineAcre

I spoke with the vet this morning and it was not good news.  Her blood work has not improved and she didn't have a really good day yesterday. They are going to wean her from the IV fluids today and I'm going to bring her home this afternoon.  They are going to send some fluids with us that we can give some sub q for a couple of days.   She said we might want to make arrangements for Friday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry the news isn't better.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was afraid that was the way it was trending.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre

Things did not go the way I had hoped and I was not able to bring her home. 

She's gone.
I appreciate every ones thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SA Farm

So sorry for your loss


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre

I've been trying to find a thread I started when I got Angel, but I can't find it.
If anyone can find it, I would appreciate it.
There are a couple of pictures on there I think that I can't find on my computer and I would like to save them.
Thanks


----------



## Bunnylady




----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I've been trying to find a thread I started when I got Angel, but I can't find it.
> If anyone can find it, I would appreciate it.
> There are a couple of pictures on there I think that I can't find on my computer and I would like to save them.
> Thanks


https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/one-fine-acre-angel.29447/page-3


----------



## Bunnylady

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/angel-update.29549/#post-369851


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/one-fine-acre-angel.29447/page-3


Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bunnylady said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/angel-update.29549/#post-369851


Thanks


----------



## farmerjan

I am very sorry for your loss.  I had hoped that maybe she would be able to come back for you when she started to drink and eat.  There are no words anyone can say to make the loss easier.  And everyone on here who has had an LGD understands that special bond you had with yours, and the incomparable job that they did for you taking care of your (THEIR) livestock.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I found this article about Lyme disease in dogs.

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/health/ticks/lyme-disease-in-dogs/


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for posting that information ....


----------



## OneFineAcre

We sold some goats this past weekend which will help with some vet bills.
Maurine drove 3 hours yesterday afternoon to meet someone who got a buck from us.
A lady who has several of our goats got a buckling.  This lady has the goat bug bad.  She told me yesterday she has 14.  She got her buckling and asked what else we had for sale.  Maurine told her about a package of 4 that a family that was interested in showing was considering, but had not got them yet.  So, the lady asked us how long we were going to give them.  So, after she left she sent me a text message asking how much if she took all 4 of them and could she get them next weekend.  I told you sure can.  The other folks now officially have a week.  What's the saying, fish or cut bait?

And, this was kind of surprising.  One of the farms we show with that raise Oberhasli's were asking us questions about our goats at the last show.  I seem to recall in the past them making fun of our little goats.  Well, they bought 4 does from us.  We sold them:

Genevieve (Clarablelle x Valiant),
Un-named yearling (Genevieve x Fortunate Son
Milky Way (Chocolate Kiss x Jumping Jupiter)
Snow Cap ( Milky Way x Fortunate Son)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the sales. Always a nice feeling knowing they are going to great homes. 

So why did they decide to venture into Nigerians? 



OneFineAcre said:


> The other folks now officially have a week.


You are gracious. I don't give anyone that long. If the goat is available, whoever sends a PayPal deposit first gets the goat. I've learned my lesson.  As long as I know the people are good anyway, I have some I just won't sell to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on the sales. Always a nice feeling knowing they are going to great homes.
> 
> So why did they decide to venture into Nigerians?
> 
> 
> You are gracious. I don't give anyone that long. If the goat is available, whoever sends a PayPal deposit first gets the goat. I've learned my lesson.  As long as I know the people are good anyway, I have some I just won't sell to.


I think they wanted some different colors 
Obs are boring
And some goats that are easy keepers.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Obs are boring


I’ma not gonna say anything there. 
I don’t like the breed, they are my least favorite goats lol 
I’m a hater  
SBC says she’ll get one to spite me.


----------



## goatgurl

three things.  first, congratulations on an awesome show, home grown winners helps you know you're doing things right.    second,  a second congrats for the sales, that always helps.  and third, I am so sorry for your loss of angel.  we love our dogs beyond reason and the loss of a loved and trusted friend is so hard.


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> three things.  first, congratulations on an awesome show, home grown winners helps you know you're doing things right.    second,  a second congrats for the sales, that always helps.  and third, I am so sorry for your loss of angel.  we love our dogs beyond reason and the loss of a loved and trusted friend is so hard.



Thanks
Its good to hear from you.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Some good news after a rough couple of weeks.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is awesome , congradulatios .


----------



## farmerjan

That's really neat. Congratulations.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fantastic!


----------



## Mini Horses

Hard work pays off!!  Congratulations.  That is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, I got the last report today, all of the dogs are negative for Lymes disease.  I decided to get them all tested after what happened with Angel.  They have all had a Lymes vaccine, but each will have to have another it is a 2 injection initiation then an annual booster.
I've been hauling dogs to Tractor Supply for the last 3 weeks.  I was kind of forced to use the Vet Pet Clinic there due to finances.  6 dogs counting Buddy the house dog adds up to a lot of money for shots.  All of the dogs were in various degrees of being past due for shots.
But, all are caught up now.   

Now, all will have to go back for a 2nd Lymes vaccine.
Oh, and Callie the cat will have to go too.
I have 4 TSC's within 25 miles and they have the clinics at different times.  One is every other Sunday morning from 9:30 to 11.  One is Saturday morning, one Sunday afternoon etc.  Pretty reasonable priced compared to our normal dog vet.


----------



## Mike CHS

Timely post for us.  I didn't know they had a vaccine for Lymes.


----------



## rachels.haven

Wow, I didn't realize there was a canine lyme vaccine. I'm jealous of your dogs. I want a human one to come out! I hope it protects properly. Lyme is scary business, and it's hard to avoid on animals. We have it bad where we live and I feel like it's only going to get worse everywhere.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot to mention.
Smoked my last cigarette 10 months ago. (on July 2nd)


----------



## Mike CHS

You just might be getting there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You hit the year one mark  congratulations,  year two gets easier


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the cig milestone.  After all the years I cocktail waitressed, and the smoke in the bars, (pre-ban) I hated smoking even more than most. Then I developed a severe "allergy" to it, and it was like someone who gets severely allergic to a bee sting.  Now it doesn't affect me so much, but I am seldom around anyone who smokes at all.  Still, it's a great accomplishment to go smoke free.


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats! 
When my DH decided to quit smoking a few years, that was the 2nd best decision he'd ever made. 1st best decision was to marry me or course, LOL!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another trip to Tractor Supply this morning for the pet vet clinic.  Went out this morning and Callie was on the deck.  So, I grabbed a carrier and shut her in it.  I had worried it might be an issue getting her to the clinic with their schedule and her schedule.  You never know when she's going to be out wandering.  Took Bella too for her 2nd Lyme shot/booster.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Roosevelt got fixed yesterday.  Marvel is scheduled for next week.  I mentioned on Babs journal that they had been fighting.  I mean bad.  I was having trouble keeping them apart.  I figured this will help.   Also, he has been in the front field with some of the bucks by himself.  I guess we will let him stay with the does with Bella and Mikey.  It will also give us some more flexibility about moving animals around.  Marvel is Bella's dad and Roosevelt is her brother so, we had no plans to breed anyone.  May get Bella fixed later tool.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got a surprise email from ADGA yesterday.   It seems Climate Control made the preliminary leader board again in 2018.
She is 7th in the country in fat.
We hadn't even been tracking because her volume went down from 2017, but her percentage is pretty high for a Toggenburg.  I think she was 3rd in 2017 I can't remember for sure.

I think we are going to try something different with the Toggs next year and cross them with another breed, maybe Sannen or Alpine for experimentals.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that email made you a happy camper.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I haven't been posting very much, but wanted to check in.
The Big update is I smoked my last cigarette on September 2nd, one year ago today. I never thought I would ever be able to say that.  I was pretty sure I would be a smoker until it killed me.  I just celebrated my 55th birthday a couple of weeks ago, so it's a big milestone.

Planning to go to the NC Mountain State Fair this coming weekend.  Check in is Friday at 5 pm, so hopefully Dorian will pull on out of here before we have to leave.  Going to try to leave around 10 am. @CntryBoy777  We are about 90 miles inland from the coast so hopefully we won't get too much rough weather here.  GoatWhisper and SBC are about an hour further west from me. I'm waiting for the 11pm update.  We are looking at getting tropical storm force wind gusts here, not sustained and a fair amount of rain.  But, it's not supposed to be like the ones we've had the last couple of years with all of the flooding.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations on the one year mark.. I know how hard it has been but also how rewarding, especially to your children.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good to hear from you and a big CONGRATS on being a year long non smoker!!


----------



## farmerjan

Not having ever been a smoker, I know still that it has been a real trial for you, especially in the beginning because I know people who have quit.  I commend your fortitude to do it.  CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on year one ! ...
.this year was year 2 for us, the date passed and when I remembered  it was two years and I reminded leon we both were pretty happy with ourselfs.
Again, congratulations. ..it just gets easier from here on


----------



## OneFineAcre

anybody heard anything from @greybeard  ?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Greybeard was visiting with a relative (grand-niece), I think, but hasn't posted since July 6.


----------



## OneFineAcre

How's everyone doing?


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, another country heard from.....  Glad that you are checking in.  

Lots of things have gone on in the last year or 2.... You will have to read some journals.... the saddest thing is @Baymule  lost her DH in September... everyone has been sad for her.  

How are you doing and how are all the goats?  Still milking and showing any one?  

Greybeard left the forum.  He is still on one of the cattle forums I go on and he and his wife are contemplating a move to west Texas.  Sold his cattle and trying to sell his property.... we are all getting older and some are making lifestyle changes .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So good to see you. It really does feel like a lot has happened here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan 
I hate to hear about @Baymule losing her husband.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.
My wife Maurine lost her daddy last week.  He was 92.
On a good note, I see at the top of this page I was a 1 year non smoker. I'm now a 3 year non smoker as of Sept 2nd.

farmerjan, my 100lb dynamo Rachel has a new hobby.


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats OFA!!! And so exciting to see Rachel getting into something a little bigger. How do you feel about the show cows?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Congrats OFA!!! And so exciting to see Rachel getting into something a little bigger. How do you feel about the show cows?



We still have the goats too.  The cows are just more mouths for me to feed.  REALLY BIG MOUTHS


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> We still have the goats too.  The cows are just more mouths for me to feed.  REALLY BIG MOUTHS


How are the goats doing? Are you guys still showing everything? Totally shocking how much the bigger animals go through. I'm sure you are very close with the folks at your feed store.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goats are good.  We are still showing them and doing really well.  Got some new talent coming up through the ranks.  I'll dig around for some pictures.


----------



## farmerjan

I am smiling with the pics of her and the show cattle.   Good for her... and yes they do EAT A LOT MORE..... 

I lost my mom in June then my father in Sept.... been a tough year.  Had my ankle replaced in Feb 2020, went real good and I have been very happy with it.  Did BOTH knees Oct 26th 2021... surgery went well, rehab was horrific  and it has been tough with allergic reactions to drugs and adhesive and the glue for the zip-line that they use in place of stitches... it has been a tough 5 weeks but getting back into things a little at a time.  Bought a house Aug 2020, and worked on it some, and got the last of the stuff moved 6 months ago.  Still lots to do... but smaller payments and no one to tell me who/shat/when/where or why.  Interest rate under 3%.... so that was good....All in my journal. 

Looking forward to seeing the goats and how things have been going.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@farmerjan  She's "showing" the cattle, but I don't know if you could say they are "show" cattle  

The first pictures are at the 4H show and sale.  Maurine still manages a farmers market and a lady who is a vendor has cattle.  Her 9 year old grand daughter was showing and they asked Rachel to show with her, they had a "spare", Ferdinand.

I've learned that people spend a lot of money on "show" steers.  But, Rachel got a nice check for the effort.

The white cattle were at the N.C. State Fair.  Same folks, but after an incident with a horse, the 9 year olds parents wanted her to take a break from the big animals ( we are getting her set up with some goats 
So, they asked Rachel and this other girl from N.C. State to show some of their Piedmontese.  Not sure if you've heard of those, I never had.  So, there was a show for  Angus, Hertford, and All others. In the all other show the judge asked them what kind of cattle they were and he said he had never heard of them and put them last. 
But, the "Piedmontese Breeders Association" gave Rachel $100.

The plan was that we were going to spend a little money to get Rachel a show quality, local Hertford but the darn thing dropped dead in the pasture before we got him (thank goodness).

So, Rachel and Maurine drive 3 hours to Statesville yesterday which is right on I77 and met a breeder from Ohio to pick up a Shorthorn + Plus.   After the Hertford died, there weren't any show animals around.  I'll get some pictures of "Drake" when I can.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, what a change...or addition.  😁    Congrats on 3 yr smoke free!!


We've missed your presence...good to hear all is well!  Come back anytime!!!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

Even I have heard of Piedmontese cattle. Just look at that hindquarter! That steer has a bootie any R&B singer would be proud to have! 

You sure dodged a bullet on the Hereford. Better it to keel over dead before you picked it up than after you got it home. 

What is a Shorthorn+ plus? I know what a Shorthorn is, but what is the Plus? 

Really glad to hear from you and know that everything is going good for you and family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey - good to see you back!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Even I have heard of Piedmontese cattle. Just look at that hindquarter! That steer has a bootie any R&B singer would be proud to have!
> 
> You sure dodged a bullet on the Hereford. Better it to keel over dead before you picked it up than after you got it home.
> 
> What is a Shorthorn+ plus? I know what a Shorthorn is, but what is the Plus?
> 
> Really glad to hear from you and know that everything is going good for you and family.



They aren't pure short horn, they are some percentage of Angus. 5/8 Shorthorn and 3/8 Angus (I think).

This farm in Ohio kind of specializes in breeding show steers for 4H etc.  He said the reason this guy was still available was because he was black.  Well, blackish I would say.  Folks up there didn't want that.  Doesn't matter so much here.  It was pretty nice that he drove that far to meet her.  He has some folks down here to visit, but still nice.  I think he feels this guy could be a winner.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> They aren't pure short horn, they are some percentage of Angus. 5/8 Shorthorn and 3/8 Angus (I think).
> 
> This farm in Ohio kind of specializes in breeding show steers for 4H etc.  He said the reason this guy was still available was because he was black.  Well, blackish I would say.  Folks up there didn't want that.  Doesn't matter so much here.  It was pretty nice that he drove that far to meet her.  He has some folks down here to visit, but still nice.  I think he feels this guy could be a winner.


I love it when breeders are willing to do it. I know that being able to say they had X amount of champions is huge for them and their marketing, but it is so helpful when they are willing to go out of their way to help a kid.


----------



## Baymule

Rachel is already a Grand Champion. Having a Grand Champion steer would be something she’d never forget.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Rachel's steer came from Turner Shorthorns.  There are videos at this link.



			Turner Shorthorns
		



Rachel's is #71.  The video was taken this summer.  He was supposed to have weighed 750 lbs last week.  The weigh in for the 4H Spring 2022 show and sale is Monday.  I'll post what he weighs then. 


I was looking for some pictures and I found these. I promised some pictures of some our "new talent" as far as goats.  This is One Fine Acre Sierra.  She is a 2 year old 2nd freshener.  Pictures are at spring show.  She was showed in 4 rings in the spring and again in the NC State Fair. She won her age group in all 5 rings and was Reserve Grand a couple of times this spring.

To me, she's a little too fleshy, but it's good that she maintains good body condition when milking.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Here he is. He is supposed to be halter broken, but I would say he was about "semi-halter broken".  He certianly isn't wild.  I brushed him before I took this picture.  And, you can take the halter and turn him and get him to sorta go where you want to.  But, he needs more work.  We are keeping him in this small pen where we normally put does to be bred in until weigh in Monday before we move him to his larger pasture.  Don't want to take any chances on being able to get him loaded.


----------



## Baymule

Good looking steer!


----------



## Mini Horses

Great steer.....but, I think steak when I see him.🤣👍.  

Now, the udder on that doe is exciting.   Great job breeding, as always. 😁


----------



## OneFineAcre

I mentioned on another thread that I had a doe who milked through this year and was grand champion at the N.C. State Fair in her 14th month of lactation.

One Fine Acre Salt and Pepper.  She appraised 91 EEEE this spring and appraiser said he wouldn't change a thing about her udder.  In fact, while there isn't a runner up for best udder in show at the state fair, the judge said the competiton was between Pepper and the Nubian who he picked.  You can't really tell in this picture because of the judges black pants in back ground just how exceptionally long and level this does rump is.










Not a great picture, but this is Pepper's twin sister One Fine Acre Cinammon and Spice.  She appraised 90 VEEE and was grand champion in this ring in Spring Show.  Pepper won a ring too.





I don't think these are actually our best does.  We have one named One Fine Acre Godiva who appraised 90 VEEE this year with half of her udder blown from mastitis. Yep, appraiser gave her an E on udder when only half was there.  That's how good it is.  One Fine Acre Honeysuckle won her age group at 2020 NC State Fair, but didn't get bred this year.


----------



## TheCluckyClucker

Exciting! I have been looking into goats.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, the weigh in for the 4H Show and Sale was yesterday.
Drake weighed in at 840 lbs.

He actually, handles pretty good at this point.  Maurine said there were some wild ones at the weigh in.  He didn't really want to go in the scale enclosure.


----------



## farmerjan

Buckets of grain.....tempting.....


----------



## farmerjan

Plus, he was pretty new to you so not really sure of everything.  I think he did pretty good to only be balking at the enclosure and not taking off for the hills.   Get him to follow you/Rachel for a bucket... use nit to teach him to lead without pulling back.  Then use just a little treat in your hand when getting him to lead... you can't make him do stuff... and she sure can't either with his size and bulk... gotta make him think it is really in his best interest to do it.  He seems like a nice steer...and the weight was more than I would have thought from the picture.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Buckets of grain.....tempting.....



When we had the two steers we were feeding out, T-Bone and Ribeye, they got out one night and I got them to follow me home about a half mile by shaking a bucket of grain in front of them.
This guys is pretty well fed, so he's not as treat motivated.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lot more braking power than the goats!   😁


----------



## Baymule

I’m sure he’s heard stories of steers that get on a trailer and don’t come back……. LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

Drake is settling into his new home nicely.


----------



## Baymule

Good looking steer!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Good looking steer!



Maurine thought he was the best looking steer at the weigh in.


----------



## Baymule

You got a winner!


----------



## farmerjan

I like his top line which is "naturally looking straight" as opposed to those that have to be "curried and primped" to look as nice.  Looks like he has a nice hindquarters... would like to see more pics...


----------



## farmerjan

How is the steer doing?  Growing good I hope.  

Kids coming now?


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> How is the steer doing?  Growing good I hope.
> 
> Kids coming now?



Yes, he growing good.  Show is in a couple of weeks.  Maurine got some pictures when we were walking him yesterday, I'll see if I can post.

We measured his heart girth a couple of weeks ago and it was 74" and table estimates weight at 1127 lbs.





__





						How To Estimate Weight of Live Beef
					

How to estimate the weight of beef on the hoof using a tape measure.



					askthemeatman.com
				




Not sure how accurate that is, but that's about what we thought he weighed.

We are mixing in a little Senior Horse Feed in with the steer feed he's been getting to try to get him over 1200 by the show.

Yes, kids are coming.  I think we have had 14 does and 6 bucks at this point.


----------



## Baymule

Yes! We want pictures!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!  He's awesome!


----------



## Baymule

Wow! They are both awesome!!


----------



## farmerjan

He has come along REAL NICE.


----------



## farmerjan

The way you have fed him has brought him along very well balanced in body.  He still has a nice topline too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The tape must have been pretty close because he weighed 1148 this morning at weigh in.  So, he has gained 308 lbs since December 6th. That's pretty decent.
Show is tomorrow.  I'm not at the arena but Maurine said there were a couple that might be a little better than him, but more that weren't nearly as good.


----------



## farmerjan

Best wishes for a great show.  The experience will be priceless and I hope the steer does good and behaves well for your daughter.


----------



## OneFineAcre

He cleans up real nice.  I think he needs a little more finish though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

All in all a successful 4H project. Rachel got $2400 for the steer, that covers all of our expenses, and that's with the premium price we paid for him.  And, they don't actually "buy" the animal we get to keep him.  So, basically we will get a freezer full of beef for free.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, it turns out Rachel actually got $3,200.00 total, so that's even better.  Maurine paid $1800.00 for him back in Sept and had approximatley $800 in feed.  So, about $600 "profit" and we still get the steer.  He is scheduled to go to the slaughter house in 2 weeks.
The county livestock agent who graded the steers told Maurine he was really nice and she should think about "holding him over" and showing at the State Fair in Oct.   No thanks.  We will take the bird in the hand.


----------



## farmerjan

I get where you are coming from and he ought to make a really nice tender beef... but I see where the county agent is coming from because he is still a bit immature and would finish out REAL NICE... shorthorns seem to take a little more time to mature out... there is a guy near here that does shorthorns and they need a little more time for the "finish"..... and with the coming warmer weather he would shed out and really slick up nice.....
Is she going to do another one?  Maybe you can get one sooner as I know this was sort of a last minute thing when the one you were going to get didn't work out... 
I still like his profile... nice back and not posty in the legs....


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I get where you are coming from and he ought to make a really nice tender beef... but I see where the county agent is coming from because he is still a bit immature and would finish out REAL NICE... shorthorns seem to take a little more time to mature out... there is a guy near here that does shorthorns and they need a little more time for the "finish"..... and with the coming warmer weather he would shed out and really slick up nice.....
> Is she going to do another one?  Maybe you can get one sooner as I know this was sort of a last minute thing when the one you were going to get didn't work out...
> I still like his profile... nice back and not posty in the legs....



For me, the math doesn't make sense.  How much would we spend between now and the end of Oct to get this guy up to 1300 lbs?
Rachel is 18 so I don't think she can show at 4H next year. 

For reference, this was the grand champion. He weighed 1310lbs  There were 14 steers total entered.


----------



## farmerjan

Not impressed with the winner... He had better "finish" , fat layer and all... but not impressed with his sway back or "gut" in either picture.  I think your steer had better type.  
Good for her trying a different type of animal... and for you both supporting her at it.  Besides... it is "sexier" to have a big animal.. cattle... than a small goat   ..... get to meet more guys that way...
  Hey, she is a pretty young lady......gotta impress those manly young men!!


----------



## Baymule

This has been a tremendous experience for Rachel, something she will never forget. And what a great deal! Made a profit and get to keep the beef!


----------



## animalmom

NOOOOOOOOOO!  I refuse to believe Rachel is 18.  I remember the picture of her driving your zero turn lawn mower.... that was just yesterday, wasn't it?


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Not impressed with the winner... He had better "finish" , fat layer and all... but not impressed with his sway back or "gut" in either picture.  I think your steer had better type.
> Good for her trying a different type of animal... and for you both supporting her at it.  Besides... it is "sexier" to have a big animal.. cattle... than a small goat   ..... get to meet more guys that way...
> Hey, she is a pretty young lady......gotta impress those manly young men!!



I agree.  And the reserve grand was even more "gut" than this one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Drake went to see "the man" this morning. Hanging weight is 726 lbs.


----------



## farmerjan

Good hanging weight.  He had better finish than he looked.  I bet he will be tender...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Drake's home and resting comfortably


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He looks good!


----------



## Baymule

Look at the marbling in that meat! That's a beautiful sight!


----------



## Mini Horses

That was a great beef!  When's the BBQ?   😊


----------



## TheCluckyClucker

In your opinion was it worth it to raise him?


----------



## farmerjan

Nice looking beef.  He dressed out real nice.... had me a little fooled as to the amount of marbling he would have.  You guys did really good.  Did you get a total on the finished weight?  Just curious as to how the "meat in the freezer" percentage was.  We tell people that the hanging weight is approx 50-60% of the live weight and the actual meat in the freezer is about 50-60% of that... so a live weight of 1,000 lbs will give you about 250,  maybe 300 lbs meat in the freezer from a total animal.  The more "finished the animal" as yours was, will yield a little more... leaner animals yield a little less...
It also depends on the butcher... some just don't do as good a job with the processing...
Since he was her show steer, I am sure there was a greater amount of money into feed than one you just raised for beef... but the experience was so great for her.... and with the price of beef going up, he probably was a decent "investment " too... 
Congrats to your daughter,  and both of you for giving her that opportunity... especially after almost not having one...


----------



## OneFineAcre

We didn't get a meat in the freezer weight.  His hanging weight was 63%.
It's interesting, the extension agent told Maurine he needed more finishing, maybe 200 lbs.  Tim at the slaughter house said he was perfect.  He was very complimentary to Maurine.  Said he was much better than most he sees.  He should know.


----------



## OneFineAcre

TheCluckyClucker said:


> In your opinion was it worth it to raise him?



We've raised two steers a couple years ago, so we've done it before.  My wife's dad raised them for years.  This was our first show steer.  My daughter is 18 so it will be our last.  Will just stick with goats for show.
But, will definitely raise beef again.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I posted these pictures on Facebook and a friend messaged me.  He noticed that brisquet in the middle of the first picture and asked if we would be interested in selling it.  There are two pieces, so I think we are going to sell him one for the 4th of July.


----------



## Baymule

It's hard to beat home raised beef.


----------



## OneFineAcre

A new member @newchick101 was asking about feeding her Alpines, and I shared how much we fed and the difficulty in keeping weight on these girls.  I did not mention that ours are pretty heavy milker's so that adds to the difficulty.  This 4 year old Togg's dam Climate Control finished 3rd in the country  a few years ago for butter fat production.   I was saying that ours get about 5 quarts of 18% feed along with free choice hay (2nd cut orchard and Teff), and plenty of good pasture now.

It so happens Maurine was just going to milk them so I got some pictures.

This is the 4 year old purebred Toggenburg doe.  She freshened May 21st and still has the single buck kid.















This is a 2 year old FF Togg/Alpine 50/50 Experimental.  She freshened in Feb and her kids are gone.  She's a nice doe with a beautiful udder. Hopefully she'll develop more depth and body capacity as she matures.














This is also a 2 year old FF Togg/Alpine 50/50 experimental.  Half sibling to the other doe.  We leased an Alpine buck from a friend and bred several of our Toggs that year.
This one is till nursing a kid born March 3rd (almost 5 months old) Probably why she's the thinnest.  Also, you can see in 2nd picture she is lopsided, kid is nursing one side.  But, Maurine is milking her to get her even.









This is the kid born March 3rd of the second experimental





This is a yearling purebred Toggenburg.






I know some show herds that are feeding free choice feed along with free choice Alfalfa and those have more flesh than ours.  But, I also know plenty of folks that feed less feed than we do and are probably getting less milk and have thinner animals.


----------



## farmerjan

So GLAD to see your post.  Even though you know I am not a goat owner, I enjoy your thread.  The goats look good and you can see the dairyness in them. 

Do you still have Climate Control?  That was one impressive goat.  

What else is going on with your farm ? Life? How is your daughter?
Are you showing any more?  Or just breeding nice goats?  
  Aren't you coming up on an anniversary of like 5 or more years of quitting??? 

Come back and see us more often on here.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> So GLAD to see your post.  Even though you know I am not a goat owner, I enjoy your thread.  The goats look good and you can see the dairyness in them.
> 
> Do you still have Climate Control?  That was one impressive goat.
> 
> What else is going on with your farm ? Life? How is your daughter?
> Are you showing any more?  Or just breeding nice goats?
> Aren't you coming up on an anniversary of like 5 or more years of quitting???
> 
> Come back and see us more often on here.


Sadly, we lost Climate Control.  We had to have her put down, not sure what was wrong with her, other than age.

Things are going good.  Enjoying the beef from Rachel's steer project Drake.  Rachel is good.  Working some but not too much. 

We did show at our normal Memorial Day weekend show.  But, to be honest we got whipped pretty good by @Goat Whisperer.  I don't know if you all remember her and Southern By Choice that used to post on here a lot.  Goat Whisper has really done well with her herd of Nigerians.  At our Memorial Day Show I remember she had the Grand Champ Sr Doe in 2 of 3 rings, and she may have had the GC Jr in all 3.  I know her Sr. Doe in ring 3 also went best in Show... Our consolation was that doe in Ring 3 was out of a buck she got from us. She had a doe finish 2nd and another 4th at the national show this year, so as of today she has become the breeder to beat around here.  But, she's a nice young lady and really works hard with her goats.

Sept 2nd will be 5 years since I quit smoking.


----------



## farmerjan

I miss the posts by @Goat Whisperer and Southern.  I admired their dedication to breeding good quality animals and their knowledge about the LGD's.  Glad that they are doing so good with their animals and showing.
I am so sorry you lost Climate Control.  She was quite an animal. At least you have several of her prodigy to carry on her legacy. Good to know that some of your genetics have worked with hers and helped to give them another winner.

I will bet that with the higher costs of everything you are enjoying the beef even more.!


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, Rachel showed at the NC State Fair.  She had the Grand Champion Toggenburg, Grand Champion Nigerian Dwarf, and Reserve Champion Nigerian Dwarf.  She won Premier Exhibitor and her Nigerian had Best Udder in Show.  Maurine had some pictures made with the fair photographer but don't have them yet.  I'll post as soon as we get them.

She is going to participate in the Nash County 4H Show and Sale again in 2023.  She has her steer a Hereford this year.  His name is Bullseye.  He weighed 816 at weigh in a couple of weeks ago.  He's right pretty don't you think @farmerjan ?


----------



## farmerjan

Not bad looking for a steer in his "working clothes".  Like his straight back and legs look to be well placed under him.  Not the longest bodied steer I've seen, but he is WELL proportioned.  I like that.  Looks like he has good muscling too.  
Congrats on the wins with the dairy goats.  That's IMPRESSIVE. 
Glad to see you posting a little.  And for the help with the person with the thin goat.  Maybe they can get with you at a show or fair somewhere and learn a little more about goats.  They seem to be nice and wanting to do things as right as they can. 
Congrats on another year..... cig free....4 or 5???


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> Not bad looking for a steer in his "working clothes".  Like his straight back and legs look to be well placed under him.  Not the longest bodied steer I've seen, but he is WELL proportioned.  I like that.  Looks like he has good muscling too.
> Congrats on the wins with the dairy goats.  That's IMPRESSIVE.
> Glad to see you posting a little.  And for the help with the person with the thin goat.  Maybe they can get with you at a show or fair somewhere and learn a little more about goats.  They seem to be nice and wanting to do things as right as they can.
> Congrats on another year..... cig free....4 or 5???


September 2nd is my stop smoking anniversary.  Earlier, I was saying it was 5 years, but after thinking about it I believe it's actually 4.   I guess it's good that I'm losing track.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

OneFineAcre said:


> So, Rachel showed at the NC State Fair.  She had the Grand Champion Toggenburg, Grand Champion Nigerian Dwarf, and Reserve Champion Nigerian Dwarf.  She won Premier Exhibitor and her Nigerian had Best Udder in Show.  Maurine had some pictures made with the fair photographer but don't have them yet.  I'll post as soon as we get them.
> 
> She is going to participate in the Nash County 4H Show and Sale again in 2023.  She has her steer a Hereford this year.  His name is Bullseye.  He weighed 816 at weigh in a couple of weeks ago.  He's right pretty don't you think @farmerjan ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 94868
> View attachment 94869
> View attachment 94870
> 
> 
> View attachment 94871
> 
> View attachment 94872


Congrats! Steer is pretty nice to!


----------



## Baymule

That’s some impressive wins! Way to go Rachel! It’s good to hear from you, been missing your posting. 

I like Herefords. He’s a good looking steer!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Love this picture of Rachel and Buddy


----------



## farmerjan

Rachel is really growing into a nice young lady....Love the picture....
Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas... Stay safe as you are going to be cold also....


----------



## Baymule

That is a great picture, frame it and hang it on the wall. Kids don’t stay kids long enough…..


----------

